# LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack



## Ubi_Stack

So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!

(excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


----------



## lvuittonaddict

congrats! it looks great! i think it's going on my wishlist


----------



## fabuleux

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )



Cute!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Super cute backpack! Contemplating for the MCM version.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Super cute.


----------



## carvedwords

Congrats!  Pictures like this makes me hope I'll be able to get my hands on one by April.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Congrats! It's so cute! Wish I could get a hold of one.


----------



## Bumbles

Me 2. Gorgeous!


----------



## Shoppinmel

It looks super adorable on you!


----------



## LVMOMMY

Congratulations!


----------



## Junkenpo

I wouldn't have thought I'd like it so much, but seeing it modeled makes the difference!  It looks awesome!


----------



## lookieloo

I love it.


----------



## JunLeong

Cute and fun to look at it. Great buy!


----------



## bagluv4ever

I have it and just wore mine yesterday. Get so many compliments. Cute little backpacks are really the thing now, it seems.


----------



## Venessa84

Very adorable! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## lvfringe

So cute, I've been reallllllly tempted by this bag!


----------



## toujours*chic

What is also nice is you can use one of the mini bp straps on another bag such as Felicie, Pallas, etc. for a different look. It is also possible to use the chain strap from Felicie and the mono strap from Pochette Metis on mini bp.


----------



## Acctt

Can you show us more pics of your beautiful bag  ? And it does not feel awkard on your hips right?


----------



## 4purse

Very cute. I'm still on the fence about them but they do look cute as a cross body.


----------



## Kmazz39

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


I love this!! Did you have to wait a long time to get one?


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Acctt said:


> Can you show us more pics of your beautiful bag  ? And it does not feel awkard on your hips right?




Sure! Hope these help 




Not too awkward on hips, does feel a teeny bit bulky maybe when you walk and it kinda moves to the front of your body. But nothing that would be considered a bother. It's super lightweight so that helps too


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Kmazz39 said:


> I love this!! Did you have to wait a long time to get one?




I was told there is a big wait list and only 7 stores in the US currently had stock?? I called the LV customer service line and they found one that happened to be in a store near me. Even the SAs at the store told me they were surprised I got ahold of one. I actually hasn't realized they were so hard to find and so in demand right now. Not sure how practical these are but they are just too cute to look at! I think it looks good on both petite and tall girls!


----------



## Speedster

Well cute! Enjoy!


----------



## difret

Super Cute!
I was told there are 35ppl in the waiting list here...
Give up.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Palms mini backpack or pallas bb noir? 

I can't seem to decide. Would you pay $1900 new  for either?


----------



## AAdams

Super hard to find, better off getting the new Josh backpack at $1650.00, much more functional.


----------



## kimetra24

The mini is available right now on US site!


----------



## carvedwords

Dang, I missed it!


----------



## chiclawyer

That is so damn cute, I absolutely love it on you! So fun and modern!


----------



## Ubi_Stack

AAdams said:


> Super hard to find, better off getting the new Josh backpack at $1650.00, much more functional.




They also have the Palm Springs backpack version in the MM and PM size, the PM size is also super cute and functional! No crossbody wear for those sizes but I think it's really why anyone would get the mini size (to wear it crossbody that is!)


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Louisgyal37 said:


> Palms mini backpack or pallas bb noir?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to decide. Would you pay $1900 new  for either?




The mini Palm Springs backpack is $1590 new. Not sure about the Pallas bb price.


----------



## autumn2187

How long will this bag be around for?  Thanks!


----------



## toujours*chic

Ubi_Stack said:


> The mini Palm Springs backpack is $1590 new. Not sure about the Pallas bb price.


The Pallas bb is about 2250USD as I recall- I looked at it when trying to decide between it and the Pochette Metis. I love the Pallas- extremely comfortable cross body but could not justify the higher price. I went with the PM and bought mini BP as well.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

toujours*chic said:


> The Pallas bb is about 2250USD as I recall- I looked at it when trying to decide between it and the Pochette Metis. I love the Pallas- extremely comfortable cross body but could not justify the higher price. I went with the PM and bought mini BP as well.




Do you prefer the Pochette Metis or the mini backpack more? Asking since you have both and I had debated the PM before as well. I don't usually ever go for Monogram but I like it for the PM and mini backpack for some reason


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Ubi_Stack said:


> Sure! Hope these help
> View attachment 3281991
> View attachment 3281992
> 
> 
> Not too awkward on hips, does feel a teeny bit bulky maybe when you walk and it kinda moves to the front of your body. But nothing that would be considered a bother. It's super lightweight so that helps too


 


beautiful  


really looks good on you 


can you also show as what fits inside it please? can it fit a mini pochette? or the compact zippy?


thank you


----------



## Shoppinmel

toujours*chic said:


> The Pallas bb is about 2250USD as I recall- I looked at it when trying to decide between it and the Pochette Metis. I love the Pallas- extremely comfortable cross body but could not justify the higher price. I went with the PM and bought mini BP as well.



I just recently saw a gal post a mod pic in the LV in action thread of the Pallas bb and I was really drawn to it. It has never been on my radar before but darn why the heck is priced so high?!


----------



## Ubi_Stack

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> really looks good on you
> 
> 
> can you also show as what fits inside it please? can it fit a mini pochette? or the compact zippy?
> 
> 
> thank you




Hi! Thanks! 

It actually fits quite a bit. I don't have the mini Pochette or zippy but I know what they are and they would def fit. My Chanel French wallet fits easily in there and a key cles and even bulky sunglasses. Since it is a rounder bulkier shape it can fit a lot without getting smushed too. I've seen someone fit foldable headphones in there too. The tiny front pocket is sorta useless though maybe just for receipts and coins?? Hope this helps


----------



## autumn2187

Has anyone seen this bag for sale on LV's website today?  I saw it for sale on fashion phone today but the bag was sold.


----------



## autumn2187

Has anyone else heard that the mini Palm Springs backpack is permanent?  Thanks!


----------



## Louisgyal37

autumn2187 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag for sale on LV's website today?  I saw it for sale on fashion phone today but the bag was sold.



I saw it on FP @5:30 a.m and sold. I bet it was on sale for about 5-10 min lol


----------



## Ubi_Stack

autumn2187 said:


> Has anyone else heard that the mini Palm Springs backpack is permanent?  Thanks!




Sales lady told me they weren't sure it was going to be made permanent they are just trying to make enough to keep up with the demand i believe. She said the two bigger sizes are permanent.


----------



## toujours*chic

Ubi_Stack said:


> Do you prefer the Pochette Metis or the mini backpack more? Asking since you have both and I had debated the PM before as well. I don't usually ever go for Monogram but I like it for the PM and mini backpack for some reason


I prefer the PM as a practical classic everyday bag. If I could only buy one, then PM for sure. I bought the mini as a fun bag and a little trophy for getting through a rough patch in my life. I do love the mini but it is an entirely different genre of bag compared to the PM.


----------



## toujours*chic

Shoppinmel said:


> I just recently saw a gal post a mod pic in the LV in action thread of the Pallas bb and I was really drawn to it. It has never been on my radar before but darn why the heck is priced so high?!


Honestly, I do not know why it is so much more than the PM. I do really like the noir Pallas bb- it is a beautiful functional bag.


----------



## toujours*chic

autumn2187 said:


> Has anyone else heard that the mini Palm Springs backpack is permanent?  Thanks!


I was told it would be permanent when I was at Rodeo. But these things can change- I didn't want to take any chances so I bought it- I just happened to be in the store at the right time to get the last one from a recent shipment. Saves me from wait list/hunting expedition.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

toujours*chic said:


> I prefer the PM as a practical classic everyday bag. If I could only buy one, then PM for sure. I bought the mini as a fun bag and a little trophy for getting through a rough patch in my life. I do love the mini but it is an entirely different genre of bag compared to the PM.




Agree on all of that! You should share some photos here of your Mini backpack!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I am kind of wanting this as a crossbody though... How do you all feel about it as strictly crossbody?


----------



## Ubi_Stack

LvoemyLV said:


> I am kind of wanting this as a crossbody though... How do you all feel about it as strictly crossbody?




I got it to only use as a crossbody! It's super cute! Tried it on in person which made me get it once I saw it on.


----------



## carvedwords

LvoemyLV said:


> I am kind of wanting this as a crossbody though... How do you all feel about it as strictly crossbody?



If I ever get my hands on it I'll be wearing it strictly as cross body.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Ubi_Stack said:


> I got it to only use as a crossbody! It's super cute! Tried it on in person which made me get it once I saw it on.







carvedwords said:


> If I ever get my hands on it I'll be wearing it strictly as cross body.




Good  I might have to check this out in person now! I wasn't even considering it until I saw a crossbody pic lol


----------



## kimetra24

autumn2187 said:


> Has anyone else heard that the mini Palm Springs backpack is permanent?  Thanks!




Yes. Customer service told me that even though it was originally a part of Cruise 2016 but has now been made a permanent piece.


----------



## midnight_beauty

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


 
So cute, I think that will bump my Alma BB down on my wish list. I just hope they will become available soon as they are sold out everywhere. Could you please post more pictures if you have time? 


Thanks.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

midnight_beauty said:


> So cute, I think that will bump my Alma BB down on my wish list. I just hope they will become available soon as they are sold out everywhere. Could you please post more pictures if you have time?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Hi- I had added two more pictures earlier in the thread did you see those? I don't have anymore currently but maybe after the wknd. I also am considering the Alma bb too (love small crossbody bags), in the new epi denim color- so cool! I can't decide which one I like better, as both are so different too!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Congrats on your mini!  It's a great bag. I haven't been able to out it down since I got mine.


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Here is me wearing mine for the first time today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry the pic is dark [emoji52]


----------



## AmorNChanel

Congrats on your new backpack!  The mini looks awesome on you. Really like the puff you added to the bottom too. I haven't seen any pics of anyone hanging something on the bottom loop yet.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Ubi_Stack said:


> Hi! Thanks!
> 
> It actually fits quite a bit. I don't have the mini Pochette or zippy but I know what they are and they would def fit. My Chanel French wallet fits easily in there and a key cles and even bulky sunglasses. Since it is a rounder bulkier shape it can fit a lot without getting smushed too. I've seen someone fit foldable headphones in there too. The tiny front pocket is sorta useless though maybe just for receipts and coins?? Hope this helps



Ok. Thank you so much


----------



## Bhabegurl

Super  cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lillywillowbug

I was able to get a mini today too thanks to an awesome friend who is also an LV lover.


----------



## toujours*chic

kimetra24 said:


> Yes. Customer service told me that even though it was originally a part of Cruise 2016 but has now been made a permanent piece.


I was in the boutique Friday (no minis) and was told "permanent" is 12 months at this point. The collection is constantly changing so no doubt the will be other temptations should mini be discontinued. But if you want one, I would not wait thinking they will always be around.


----------



## kimetra24

toujours*chic said:


> I was in the boutique Friday (no minis) and was told "permanent" is 12 months at this point. The collection is constantly changing so no doubt the will be other temptations should mini be discontinued. But if you want one, I would not wait thinking they will always be around.




Permanent=12 months makes perfect sense in the LV world. That would explain a lot of different answers that we get from various sources and then poof..... The bag is gone! Thanks


----------



## Kmazz39

lillywillowbug said:


> I was able to get a mini today too thanks to an awesome friend who is also an LV lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286186


Such a cute bag! Were you lucky enough to snag one in the store?


----------



## OSURxTN

Are all the stores sold out?


----------



## lillywillowbug

Kmazz39 said:


> Such a cute bag! Were you lucky enough to snag one in the store?




Thanks! Yes, I got it at the LV store near me.


----------



## michaeladacosta

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


super cute - this is next on my wishlist, added myself to the "wait list" cant wait to call it mine


----------



## michaeladacosta

Kmazz39 said:


> I love this!! Did you have to wait a long time to get one?


when i asked about this bag yesterday at the sydney store the SA mentioned someone had just picked up theirs on the same day I was at the store and she was waiting since December - but in saying that, i was on the waiting list for my pochette metis since Novemberish and got mine last month too. i think both bags are worth the wait xox


----------



## michaeladacosta

Ubi_Stack said:


> Sure! Hope these help
> View attachment 3281991
> View attachment 3281992
> 
> 
> Not too awkward on hips, does feel a teeny bit bulky maybe when you walk and it kinda moves to the front of your body. But nothing that would be considered a bother. It's super lightweight so that helps too




Omgosh it looks amazing !!!!!


----------



## michaeladacosta

Ubi_Stack said:


> They also have the Palm Springs backpack version in the MM and PM size, the PM size is also super cute and functional! No crossbody wear for those sizes but I think it's really why anyone would get the mini size (to wear it crossbody that is!)




Very true ! I want the mini version for two reasons 1. you can wear it as a cross body or backpack 2. it doesnt have the bulky arm straps like the PM and MM does 

BUT in saying that... while at the store yesterday I did try on the MM (i think) and it actually didn't look too bad but my heart was still set on the mini


----------



## AmorNChanel

lillywillowbug said:


> I was able to get a mini today too thanks to an awesome friend who is also an LV lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286186



Congrats!  It's an awesome bag. 



michaeladacosta said:


> when i asked about this bag yesterday at the sydney store the SA mentioned someone had just picked up theirs on the same day I was at the store and she was waiting since December - but in saying that, i was on the waiting list for my pochette metis since Novemberish and got mine last month too. i think both bags are worth the wait xox



+1


----------



## michaeladacosta

midnight_beauty said:


> So cute, I think that will bump my Alma BB down on my wish list. I just hope they will become available soon as they are sold out everywhere. Could you please post more pictures if you have time?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Omgosh me too LOL - originally, after my pochette metis I was going to get the Alma BB but now ive bumped it down and getting the mini backpack instead haha. must mostly because the backpack is pricier so I figured id get the most expensive out of the way haha


----------



## Kmazz39

Palm Springs Mini available right now on US website!


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> Palm Springs Mini available right now on US website!




Thanks! Just got one! Hurry everyone who wants one.


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> Palm Springs Mini available right now on US website!




Did you get one? [emoji1]


----------



## dl787

Thanks for notice. Just ordered online. Have never seen in person. Hope I love it.


----------



## Kmazz39

Jenergyup said:


> Did you get one? [emoji1]


No, I was VERY tempted though! Im going vacation in a week so maybe when I get back. Please post pics as soon as you get it though!


----------



## J Bella

I just checked online & it's sold out again. Called and placed on the wait list for my local store. 2 people ahead of me.


----------



## Jenergyup

J Bella said:


> I just checked online & it's sold out again. Called and placed on the wait list for my local store. 2 people ahead of me.




Hopefully you get one soon. Good luck!


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> No, I was VERY tempted though! Im going vacation in a week so maybe when I get back. Please post pics as soon as you get it though!




Will do!


----------



## Aimsley

I was at my local LV store the other day and saw a family (a couple, a baby and one older lady) asking to look at the mini backpack.  Turns out they were looking at the display model and thinking of purchasing this backpack for their baby who looks about 4-6 months old.  They were discussing how to punch more holes on the straps to shorten the length to make it easier to fit the baby.  Not sure if they put the order through.  

Some people spend around $150-200 on a used mini speedy for their toddler or small child, which already sounds like a lot.  But IMO a brand new Palm Springs backpack is pretty insane!  Lucky kid who is decades away from being able to appreciate this! [emoji23]


----------



## J Bella

Jenergyup said:


> Hopefully you get one soon. Good luck!



Thank you


----------



## rnsrab

After calling several stores the last 2 weeks; I finally have her in my possession! I found "the last one" in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands and the nice SA sent it to me Friday pm and I received it Monday at noon! I love how tiny and cute it is! My only disappointment was that it didn't come in a box, only the dust bag, which really is not that big of a deal..but I just felt a little short changed   This is not my first LV, but I still would've liked a box.


----------



## fabuleux

rnsrab said:


> After calling several stores the last 2 weeks; I finally have her in my possession! I found "the last one" in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands and the nice SA sent it to me Friday pm and I received it Monday at noon! I love how tiny and cute it is! My only disappointment was that it didn't come in a box, only the dust bag, which really is not that big of a deal..but I just felt a little short changed   This is not my first LV, but I still would've liked a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288669



Congrats! Just bring your bag to your local LV and explain. They will give you the box if you care to have it.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Aimsley said:


> I was at my local LV store the other day and saw a family (a couple, a baby and one older lady) asking to look at the mini backpack.  Turns out they were looking at the display model and thinking of purchasing this backpack for their baby who looks about 4-6 months old.  They were discussing how to punch more holes on the straps to shorten the length to make it easier to fit the baby.  Not sure if they put the order through.
> 
> Some people spend around $150-200 on a used mini speedy for their toddler or small child, which already sounds like a lot.  But IMO a brand new Palm Springs backpack is pretty insane!  Lucky kid who is decades away from being able to appreciate this! [emoji23]



That's so funny. I never would have thought about doing that for an infant. Lol



rnsrab said:


> After calling several stores the last 2 weeks; I finally have her in my possession! I found "the last one" in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands and the nice SA sent it to me Friday pm and I received it Monday at noon! I love how tiny and cute it is! My only disappointment was that it didn't come in a box, only the dust bag, which really is not that big of a deal..but I just felt a little short changed   This is not my first LV, but I still would've liked a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288669



Congrats on your new mini!  I cannot get enough of this bag.


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> No, I was VERY tempted though! Im going vacation in a week so maybe when I get back. Please post pics as soon as you get it though!




Hi there! Got my mini!  Already posted these in the backpack club thread but thought would post here too- pardon the lighting. For reference I'm almost 5'7". Love it thus far!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Ahh! How cute!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Aimsley said:


> I was at my local LV store the other day and saw a family (a couple, a baby and one older lady) asking to look at the mini backpack.  Turns out they were looking at the display model and thinking of purchasing this backpack for their baby who looks about 4-6 months old.  They were discussing how to punch more holes on the straps to shorten the length to make it easier to fit the baby.  Not sure if they put the order through.
> 
> Some people spend around $150-200 on a used mini speedy for their toddler or small child, which already sounds like a lot.  But IMO a brand new Palm Springs backpack is pretty insane!  Lucky kid who is decades away from being able to appreciate this! [emoji23]




I know it is insane but I'd still get it. I'd wear in the mean time before my kid gets to take it and make my &$ worth it haha. 

I think it's a cute idea. My friend got a nano speedy so that she could match with her daughter & they have the cutest mommy-daughter photos ever. Maybe the the kid won't appreciate it now but one day those pictures are going to treasured moments caught on camera.


----------



## bigshipppppp

so cuteeeee


----------



## IHeartMinis

I wish I can make the purchase but it was sold out in stores


I currently on wait list and hopefully I get response soon [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## baglady

Such a cute bag...and nails to match. It looks great on you. Keep us posted on the pros and cons of this bag over time. Congrats!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there! Got my mini!  Already posted these in the backpack club thread but thought would post here too- pardon the lighting. For reference I'm almost 5'7". Love it thus far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290833
> View attachment 3290834
> View attachment 3290835
> View attachment 3290836




Congrats on your new mini!!! You wear her beautifully!!


----------



## Jenergyup

IHeartMinis said:


> I wish I can make the purchase but it was sold out in stores
> 
> 
> I currently on wait list and hopefully I get response soon [emoji24][emoji24]




Just another strategy for you: I  got mine by monitoring the website. I actually saved the mini product page on my home screen of my iPhone so I didn't have to waste time navigating to that page on the website. There was a 2 hour window on US website on 2-28 when it said 'place in cart,' instead of 'call to purchase.' I had only been on the wait list for 2 days when I got lucky.  Worth a shot!  Good luck! [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## AmorNChanel

IHeartMinis said:


> I wish I can make the purchase but it was sold out in stores
> 
> I currently on wait list and hopefully I get response soon [emoji24][emoji24]



Oh...I hope you get your mini soon!!


----------



## Jenergyup

AmorNChanel said:


> Congrats on your new mini!!! You wear her beautifully!!




Thanks so much AmorNChanel! [emoji3]


----------



## shayna07

Here's my mini! She wears nicely!


----------



## pursegirl789

Ubi_Stack said:


> Sure! Hope these help
> View attachment 3281991
> View attachment 3281992
> 
> 
> Not too awkward on hips, does feel a teeny bit bulky maybe when you walk and it kinda moves to the front of your body. But nothing that would be considered a bother. It's super lightweight so that helps too



So cute!! congrats!! I love it!!.


----------



## IHeartMinis

Jenergyup said:


> Just another strategy for you: I  got mine by monitoring the website. I actually saved the mini product page on my home screen of my iPhone so I didn't have to waste time navigating to that page on the website. There was a 2 hour window on US website on 2-28 when it said 'place in cart,' instead of 'call to purchase.' I had only been on the wait list for 2 days when I got lucky.  Worth a shot!  Good luck! [emoji1][emoji106]




Omg. Thank u for the tip. 
I had been refreshing the page and hoping to see is available.


----------



## Kmazz39

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there! Got my mini!  Already posted these in the backpack club thread but thought would post here too- pardon the lighting. For reference I'm almost 5'7". Love it thus far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290833
> View attachment 3290834
> View attachment 3290835
> View attachment 3290836


Yeah you got it! Thanks so much for all the pictures, the mini looks great on you! Question for you: how do you use the straps that come with the bag to make it crossbody?


----------



## Acctt

I am also in the waiting list in Madrid, but 20 people are ahead of me


----------



## jellyv

This bag is precious! I'm not in the market but it's tempting, so cute!


----------



## jellyv

shayna07 said:


> Here's my mini! She wears nicely!
> View attachment 3290934




Great look on you, and a very helpful pic for seeing its scale and overall impression.


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> Yeah you got it! Thanks so much for all the pictures, the mini looks great on you! Question for you: how do you use the straps that come with the bag to make it crossbody?




Thanks Kmazz!  I use 1 short + 1 long on the last setting to make the cross body strap.


----------



## luvspurses

seriously obsessing over this bag now. this thread is very helpful in the enabling department! does anyone who owns this also have the zippy compact wallet and if so, can you please comment on how this fits inside? does it leave room for other things like sunglasses, iphone 6 and keys? just wondering. this bag is adorable and it wasn't even on my radar until the past few days. congrats to all who have scored one!


----------



## Jenergyup

luvspurses said:


> seriously obsessing over this bag now. this thread is very helpful in the enabling department! does anyone who owns this also have the zippy compact wallet and if so, can you please comment on how this fits inside? does it leave room for other things like sunglasses, iphone 6 and keys? just wondering. this bag is adorable and it wasn't even on my radar until the past few days. congrats to all who have scored one!




Hi!  I do have the zippy compact wallet and it does fit inside (I only tried vertically), however I downsized to a card case to optimize the space. In my mini I currently have: my PM agenda, toiletry pouch 15, small hand cream, LV card case, sunglasses in their case, work badge, and the dust bag folded up in case I need it. it can also fit my 4 key holder and iPhone 6 in a slim case. A Baby Lips fits perfectly in the little front pocket. You can always hang a cles for extra space!  I'll try to post content pics soon. Hope this helps!


----------



## luvspurses

Jenergyup said:


> Hi!  I do have the zippy compact wallet and it does fit inside (I only tried vertically), however I downsized to a card case to optimize the space. In my mini I currently have: my PM agenda, toiletry pouch 15, small hand cream, LV card case, sunglasses in their case, work badge, and the dust bag folded up in case I need it. it can also fit my 4 key holder and iPhone 6 in a slim case. A Baby Lips fits perfectly in the little front pocket. You can always hang a cles for extra space!  I'll try to post content pics soon. Hope this helps!


Awesome! Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## Jenergyup

I responded in the backpack club thread with contents pic.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I love this mini but am wondering if they'll bring out other colours like making the monogram blue etc... Lol..


----------



## kimetra24

Natalie j said:


> I love this mini but am wondering if they'll bring out other colours like making the monogram blue etc... Lol..




I thought about that as well since they are making the pm  in the palms and dots mono print


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimetra24 said:


> I thought about that as well since they are making the pm  in the palms and dots mono print




I'm new to LV.. Do you by any chance of have pictures of the styles you just mentioned? Thanks!


----------



## shayna07

Riding shotgun this morning


----------



## fabuleux

shayna07 said:


> Riding shotgun this morning
> 
> View attachment 3293164



Looking cute!


----------



## luvspurses

shayna07 said:


> Riding shotgun this morning
> 
> View attachment 3293164


so adorable! still obsessing over this bag : )


----------



## Bumbles

Definitely a must have in every collection. A collectors piece


----------



## Jenergyup

Does anyone have a pic of a  or twilly on the top handle of their PS mini? I remember someone mentioned it and am considering such an adornment as I think so cute!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a  or twilly on the top handle of their PS mini? I remember someone mentioned it and am considering such an adornment as I think so cute!!




Or a bandeau?


----------



## IHeartMinis

I just placed an order of my PS mini. Can't wait to get it and add accessories on it.


----------



## luvspurses

IHeartMinis said:


> I just placed an order of my PS mini. Can't wait to get it and add accessories on it.


how did you order it? are they becoming more available? congrats it's adorable!


----------



## IHeartMinis

luvspurses said:


> how did you order it? are they becoming more available? congrats it's adorable!




I had been following couple of TPF advices. Going to their site and check if the bag is available to order. I went to the site like 5 or 6 times a day on my phone and finally I saw it was available. So I went to place an order online. Today, it was the 4th day that I had been on that same page everyday to check for availability lol


----------



## Jenergyup

IHeartMinis said:


> I had been following couple of TPF advices. Going to their site and check if the bag is available to order. I went to the site like 5 or 6 times a day on my phone and finally I saw it was available. So I went to place an order online. Today, it was the 4th day that I had been on that same page everyday to check for availability lol




I'm glad it worked for you! Yay! Congrats! Hope you love it! [emoji7]


----------



## luvspurses

IHeartMinis said:


> I had been following couple of TPF advices. Going to their site and check if the bag is available to order. I went to the site like 5 or 6 times a day on my phone and finally I saw it was available. So I went to place an order online. Today, it was the 4th day that I had been on that same page everyday to check for availability lol


good for you! what time did it pop up? still trying here : )


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

Is there an age cap on this bag??  What do you think??


----------



## Jenergyup

I don't think so!  go for it! [emoji106][emoji1][emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## fabuleux

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Is there an age cap on this bag??  What do you think??



It really depends on your personal style. It's pretty trendy so not everyone will be comfortable wearing this bag. But if you think you can pull it off, go for it!


----------



## Kmazz39

IHeartMinis said:


> I had been following couple of TPF advices. Going to their site and check if the bag is available to order. I went to the site like 5 or 6 times a day on my phone and finally I saw it was available. So I went to place an order online. Today, it was the 4th day that I had been on that same page everyday to check for availability lol


Nice work! It really does pay off. That's how I was able to purchase both the Pochette Metis and the Monogram Pencil Case.


----------



## Bumbles

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Is there an age cap on this bag??  What do you think??



No! I recko all ages can use it. It's such a gorgeous bag


----------



## GearGirly

I'm trying to stalk the website also!  Fingers crossed that I get one.  I have the pm and I have carried it every single day since Christmas.  I have never done that!  Too bad for any other bag...maybe the mini will be a good replacement [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## GayleLV

That's freakin' adorable


----------



## HGT

Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]


----------



## J Bella

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]



Exactly! Likely due to the demand.


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]



I saw that!  Must mean more are coming soon at least!


----------



## Bumbles

OnlyLV4ME said:


> I saw that!  Must mean more are coming soon at least!



It's horrible the price hike. Since they haven't been able to provide the goods the price should remain the same. Not increase it?! That's awful! It's not slot but it's the principle of the matter. People are on the waiting list and stock isn't coming in, and they increase the price on them. Shame on LV!! Yes, quite upset on this one. If they had the stock and we could buy it, and it was readily available then that's fine. It's our own fault for not buying it. But when we're on waiting lists and there is no stock, it's their fault. They said in the look book 3000 minus were made, but it doesn't seem that way with all the waiting lists!


----------



## AmorNChanel

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Is there an age cap on this bag??  What do you think??



I think it is more trendy rather than age. It's all about style. And this style ROCKS!!



GearGirly said:


> I'm trying to stalk the website also!  Fingers crossed that I get one.  I have the pm and I have carried it every single day since Christmas.  I have never done that!  Too bad for any other bag...maybe the mini will be a good replacement [emoji7][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji3]



I know what you mean. Lol... I can't out my mini down.


----------



## AmorNChanel

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]



Oh no! &#9785;


----------



## michelle217

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]



Up nearly $200 on the CDN site. :censor:


----------



## HGT

michelle217 said:


> Up nearly $200 on the CDN site. :censor:




Wow! Oh no, that's turning people away!


----------



## luvspurses

Bumbles said:


> It's horrible the price hike. Since they haven't been able to provide the goods the price should remain the same. Not increase it?! That's awful! It's not slot but it's the principle of the matter. People are on the waiting list and stock isn't coming in, and they increase the price on them. Shame on LV!! Yes, quite upset on this one. If they had the stock and we could buy it, and it was readily available then that's fine. It's our own fault for not buying it. But when we're on waiting lists and there is no stock, it's their fault. They said in the look book 3000 minus were made, but it doesn't seem that way with all the waiting lists!


Pretty irritated at the moment as I had one reserved and it was supposed to be there days ago. It was late coming and I spoke to my sa yesterday who said nothing about this. Considering passing on it on principal alone.


----------



## fabuleux

Bumbles said:


> It's horrible the price hike. Since they haven't been able to provide the goods the price should remain the same. Not increase it?! That's awful! It's not slot but it's the principle of the matter. People are on the waiting list and stock isn't coming in, and they increase the price on them. Shame on LV!! Yes, quite upset on this one. If they had the stock and we could buy it, and it was readily available then that's fine. It's our own fault for not buying it. But when we're on waiting lists and there is no stock, it's their fault. They said in the look book 3000 minus were made, but it doesn't seem that way with all the waiting lists!



My SA said this bag has been literally flying off the shelves everywhere and that its popularity has surpassed expectations. That is partly why the bag went from a somewhat "limited release" to a more permanent bag. I can't blame the company for raising the price because it's the law of our western economy: _supply and demand_. 

I do sympathize with those of you waiting for your bag. I hope you get it soon!


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> My SA said this bag has been literally flying off the shelves everywhere and that its popularity has surpassed expectations. That is partly why the bag went from a somewhat "limited release" to a more permanent bag. I can't blame the company for raising the price because it's the law of our western economy: _supply and demand_.
> 
> I do sympathize with those of you waiting for your bag. I hope you get it soon!


I think what I find most irritating is that I asked about prepaying for it and was told that was not necessary : /


----------



## fabuleux

luvspurses said:


> I think what I find most irritating is that I asked about prepaying for it and was told that was not necessary : /



My store never does prepaying. I have asked many times when an item is being ordered for me.


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> My store never does prepaying. I have asked many times when an item is being ordered for me.


Lol guess I need to just let the frustration go : ) I'll get over it. Just bugs me I guess. Ah well....


----------



## fabuleux

luvspurses said:


> Lol guess I need to just let the frustration go : ) I'll get over it. Just bugs me I guess. Ah well....



"Put it in a pink balloon and let it go!"


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> "Put it in a pink balloon and let it go!"


Thanks fabuleux for talking me down lol : ) feeling better now : )


----------



## UCDChick08

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]




Whaaaat... That's disappointing &#128577;


----------



## fabuleux

luvspurses said:


> Thanks fabuleux for talking me down lol : ) feeling better now : )



That's my motto...


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> That's my motto...


It's a very good one. Hope u don't mind if I borrow it from time to time : )


----------



## fabuleux

luvspurses said:


> It's a very good one. Hope u don't mind if I borrow it from time to time : )



Please do! It brings a lot of peace in my life on a daily basis!


----------



## Aimsley

Whenever I reserve an item and the price increases (I don't prepay), they always honor the price.  Happened to me 3 times in the last year or so.


----------



## GearGirly

I should have reserved it but I've been a bit on the fence and now the price increase!  Stalking the website all day, still no luck!  I think I will about die if I actually see the place in cart words. [emoji5]&#65039;&#129300;[emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## luckyseven01

Aimsley said:


> Whenever I reserve an item and the price increases (I don't prepay), they always honor the price.  Happened to me 3 times in the last year or so.




I have one on reservation and wonder how this will play out. Is this company policy or do you think your SA is being loyal?

What have others experienced with this?


----------



## Aimsley

luckyseven01 said:


> I have one on reservation and wonder how this will play out. Is this company policy or do you think your SA is being loyal?
> 
> What have others experienced with this?




I've been told that the price will be honored by several SA's.  What I always do is get a print out or photo of the reservation just in case.  I also always confirm with my SA via text that the price will be honored if there is a price increase.


----------



## Bumbles

Aimsley said:


> Whenever I reserve an item and the price increases (I don't prepay), they always honor the price.  Happened to me 3 times in the last year or so.



That's nice of them. Can I ask which country this is in? I might have to ask if this is the case where I am


----------



## Phoebe Su

My SA told me the price for this will increase by more than 200 Sing dollars tmr. 

I am still contemplating; not too sure about the size. Anyone has tried in store? can give me some feedback?


----------



## Aimsley

Bumbles said:


> That's nice of them. Can I ask which country this is in? I might have to ask if this is the case where I am




Canada &#128578;


----------



## michelle217

michelle217 said:


> Up nearly $200 on the CDN site. :censor:



OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!! 

Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HGT

michelle217 said:


> OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Congrats!


----------



## michelle217

HGT said:


> Congrats!



LOL, thanks!!


----------



## Bumbles

michelle217 said:


> OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats on the new bag! But shame you got it after the price increase........


----------



## Bumbles

Aimsley said:


> Canada &#128578;



Thank you


----------



## michelle217

Bumbles said:


> Congrats on the new bag! But shame you got it after the price increase........



Agreed! But the fact that I still wanted it was a sign that I needed to grab it while I could. Hey, I might hate it when it arrives, who knows?


----------



## UCDChick08

michelle217 said:


> OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




LOL and congrats!!


----------



## birkin girl

luvspurses said:


> seriously obsessing over this bag now. this thread is very helpful in the enabling department! does anyone who owns this also have the zippy compact wallet and if so, can you please comment on how this fits inside? does it leave room for other things like sunglasses, iphone 6 and keys? just wondering. this bag is adorable and it wasn't even on my radar until the past few days. congrats to all who have scored one!



Hi, I have a whats in my bag with my mini on youtube my Chanel is G Kilroy , it will show you what fits..!x


----------



## rnsrab

I've got all these in my mini [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rnsrab

All the lippie stuff goes in the outside pocket!


----------



## kbcrew

rnsrab said:


> I've got all these in my mini [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298409




Love all your slgs! Can I ask where you found the Chanel blue card holder? I'm trying to locate one. And do you loves yours? Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

michelle217 said:


> OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats! I got a call today that the mini was available for me from the waitlist.....I just ordered it today...I hope I like it since I have not seen the mini.....


----------



## rnsrab

kbcrew said:


> Love all your slgs! Can I ask where you found the Chanel blue card holder? I'm trying to locate one. And do you loves yours? Thanks!




Thanks! I actually just got it today! This was hunted down by my SA (Saks Ohio) and she found it in New York. I was hoping more for a navy blue but this was the very last one they had and so I grabbed it. The color turned out to be really pretty so I'm keeping it.


----------



## luvspurses

birkin girl said:


> Hi, I have a whats in my bag with my mini on youtube my Chanel is G Kilroy , it will show you what fits..!x


thank you i will go watch it : )


----------



## AmorNChanel

michelle217 said:


> OMG I just saw "place in cart" on the CDN site and I grabbed it. I'M SO WEAK!!!!
> 
> Can someone give me the directions to Ban Island? I think I lost my way. :tumbleweed:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Congrats!  You will love this mini!  Please reveal when you get it. 



rnsrab said:


> I've got all these in my mini [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298409



So awesome! Even a full size zippy. I haven't tried that. 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats! I got a call today that the mini was available for me from the waitlist.....I just ordered it today...I hope I like it since I have not seen the mini.....



Congrats!  I hope you love it too. I can't get enough of mine. Please show us when she comes.


----------



## kbcrew

rnsrab said:


> Thanks! I actually just got it today! This was hunted down by my SA (Saks Ohio) and she found it in New York. I was hoping more for a navy blue but this was the very last one they had and so I grabbed it. The color turned out to be really pretty so I'm keeping it.




Wow you got very lucky! Enjoy it ! My search will continue.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AmorNChanel said:


> Congrats!  You will love this mini!  Please reveal when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome! Even a full size zippy. I haven't tried that.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I hope you love it too. I can't get enough of mine. Please show us when she comes.



Thanks....will do..


----------



## Bumbles

rnsrab said:


> I've got all these in my mini [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298409



Omg! That's amazing. I love all the SLGs you managed to fit in there. The backpack is gorgeous. On your black tab of the mini at the front, is the embossing good? I heard some were very faint. How is yours?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats! I got a call today that the mini was available for me from the waitlist.....I just ordered it today...I hope I like it since I have not seen the mini.....



That's super fast. You're one lucky girl. Did you have to pay the new price with the increase? Or did they honour the old price?


----------



## Bumbles

Question to all the mini backpack owners... How is your embossing on the black tab at the front pocket? I heard there were some issues as some of the were really faint it just looked like a black leather tab. 

Also how is everyone finding it? Does the zipper pull smooth out after a while? Is it great to use and easy to open the bag?


----------



## candiesgirl408

rnsrab said:


> I've got all these in my mini [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298409




Everything about this photo perfect. 

I love it all! I have the same blue Chanel card case but caviar ! Also dying over your evasion zcp, DYING 33


----------



## rnsrab

candiesgirl408 said:


> Everything about this photo perfect.
> 
> I love it all! I have the same blue Chanel card case but caviar ! Also dying over your evasion zcp, DYING 33




Thanks! I love them all equally![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rnsrab

Bumbles said:


> Omg! That's amazing. I love all the SLGs you managed to fit in there. The backpack is gorgeous. On your black tab of the mini at the front, is the embossing good? I heard some were very faint. How is yours?




The embossing is deep if you look up close but it is not as noticeable from a few yards away. I also own a Retiro in Noir and the embossing on the leather panel is also hardly noticeable. I think it's because of the color and the material they used (black leather). I don't mind it at all.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> That's super fast. You're one lucky girl. Did you have to pay the new price with the increase? Or did they honour the old price?



When did the price change for the mini?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> When did the price change for the mini?


the price changed wednesday morning sometime. i know because i was checking the website frequently.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> the price changed wednesday morning sometime. i know because i was checking the website frequently.



Thanks! I paid the new price...


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks! I paid the new price...


congrats on finding one! did you order it before the price change?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luvspurses said:


> congrats on finding one! did you order it before the price change?



Was there a price change on all items?


----------



## luvspurses

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Was there a price change on all items?


i don't think so. only the mini backpack and i think someone mentioned another style but i can't remember which one. maybe pochette metis? you could check that one if you remember what price it has been, or maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## toujours*chic

luvspurses said:


> i don't think so. only the mini backpack and i think someone mentioned another style but i can't remember which one. maybe pochette metis? you could check that one if you remember what price it has been, or maybe someone else can chime in?


The Pochette Metis also went up in price- another hot seller. LV is taking advantage of supply vs. demand. These are the only bags, etc. I have heard with a price increase of late.


----------



## fabuleux

rnsrab said:


> The embossing is deep if you look up close but it is not as noticeable from a few yards away. I also own a Retiro in Noir and the embossing on the leather panel is also hardly noticeable. I think it's because of the color and the material they used (black leather). I don't mind it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298915



It looks great!


----------



## fabuleux

toujours*chic said:


> The Pochette Metis also went up in price- another hot seller. LV is taking advantage of supply vs. demand. These are the only bags, etc. I have heard with a price increase of late.



That makes total sense.


----------



## monkey88

Am I too late to get my hand on the mini?


----------



## fabuleux

monkey88 said:


> Am I too late to get my hand on the mini?



No, they are still making them but they trickle in slowly. Stock the website.


----------



## Jenergyup

fabuleux said:


> No, they are still making them but they trickle in slowly. Stock the website.




I agree! Save the product page to your home screen on your phone. That's how I got mine! Good luck! [emoji93]


----------



## GearGirly

Still stalking the website [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9].  I am kind of bummed at the price increase its not that it's much more but it feels like it is going into the territory of a much more substantial bag than the mini bag prices.  Is it worth it?


----------



## fabuleux

GearGirly said:


> Still stalking the website [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9].  I am kind of bummed at the price increase its not that it's much more but it feels like it is going into the territory of a much more substantial bag than the mini bag prices.  Is it worth it?



It comes down to your lifestyle. To me, the MM size is a much better bag because I carry lots of stuff daily (I already own two LV backpacks so I am not on the market!). But if you just need a small trendy bag, the mini might be a good fit. It's cute, but it's definitely a trend. It really depends on what YOU want and need.


----------



## GearGirly

fabuleux said:


> It comes down to your lifestyle. To me, the MM size is a much better bag because I carry lots of stuff daily (I already own two LV backpacks so I am not on the market!). But if you just need a small trendy bag, the mini might be a good fit. It's cute, but it's definitely a trend. It really depends on what YOU want and need.




I think my problem is that I want all three sizes.  I am loving the pm but the mm would work better for work and the mini would work well for going out.  [emoji48]


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> It comes down to your lifestyle. To me, the MM size is a much better bag because I carry lots of stuff daily (I already own two LV backpacks so I am not on the market!). But if you just need a small trendy bag, the mini might be a good fit. It's cute, but it's definitely a trend. It really depends on what YOU want and need.


how are you liking the padded straps on the mm? i got the mini because i like to carry crossbody bags but the larger sizes look really nice too. do you find the straps comfortable? do they get in the way at all ( they look so thick )?


----------



## monkey88

luvspurses said:


> how are you liking the padded straps on the mm? i got the mini because i like to carry crossbody bags but the larger sizes look really nice too. do you find the straps comfortable? do they get in the way at all ( they look so thick )?



May I asked will the Mini fit this items? Iphone6s, Emilie wallet or Zippy coin purse and key cles?


----------



## luvspurses

monkey88 said:


> May I asked will the Mini fit this items? Iphone6s, Emilie wallet or Zippy coin purse and key cles?


i don't have the 6s nor the emilie. i can tell you that the zippy compact wallet fits easily along with a large sunglass case, my iphone 6, key cles, small mason pearson hairbrush and more. zippy coin purse would be no problem at all. it actually fits more than i expected.


----------



## monkey88

luvspurses said:


> i don't have the 6s nor the emilie. i can tell you that the zippy compact wallet fits easily along with a large sunglass case, my iphone 6, key cles, small mason pearson hairbrush and more. zippy coin purse would be no problem at all. it actually fits more than i expected.




Wow! Great! Good to know! But I need to hunt for the bag first...


----------



## Sparkledolll

I put myself on the waiting list 9 days ago in the Netherlands and got a call today so I went to pick her up [emoji16]


----------



## fabuleux

Natalie j said:


> I put myself on the waiting list 9 days ago in the Netherlands and got a call today so I went to pick her up [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303286



Congratulations!


----------



## Jenergyup

Natalie j said:


> I put myself on the waiting list 9 days ago in the Netherlands and got a call today so I went to pick her up [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303286




Yay! Happy for you! Enjoy this cute, coveted bag! [emoji1]&#129412;


----------



## IHeartMinis

I had been stalking the site for days and finally got my hands of the bag too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## andrea.nicole

luvspurses said:


> how are you liking the padded straps on the mm? i got the mini because i like to carry crossbody bags but the larger sizes look really nice too. do you find the straps comfortable? do they get in the way at all ( they look so thick )?



I have the MM size and I find the straps comfortable. While I haven't worn this out yet, I find that the fact they put rubber on the outside of the leather straps will make it more comfortable than just having the leather straps like the other two sizes. I loved the PM in person but I felt like I couldn't put much inside if I was going to use it as a city bag while still having it not completely fall into the backpack trend and last a long time.


----------



## michelle217

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3304007
> 
> I had been stalking the site for days and finally got my hands of the bag too [emoji7][emoji7]



Yay! Congrats!! I have a nearly identical puff on mine too!!


----------



## Bumbles

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3304007
> 
> I had been stalking the site for days and finally got my hands of the bag too [emoji7][emoji7]



Congrats! Lucky you


----------



## Jenergyup

IHeartMinis said:


> View attachment 3304007
> 
> I had been stalking the site for days and finally got my hands of the bag too [emoji7][emoji7]




Yahoo! That's great[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;I'm loving that pink puff. [emoji7]


----------



## IHeartMinis

Don't give up ladies. I was on the wait list. I followed tpf ladies advices to stalk on lv site when I have time. I go to lv site like 8 or 9 times per day. Purchased  it before increase. Don't give up. This is a awesome bag. I had been using it since Monday. I received so many compliments [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I'm still trying to find a silk twill scarf and wrap around the handles. I can't find anything I like yet [emoji27]


----------



## mibonbon

Can I ask if this work on the Australia website as well? I mean stalking the website...[emoji13]


----------



## zoethebeagle

I was on the wait list but I was checking the website every couple of hours during the day and "Place in cart" popped up on Monday afternoon. It was so shocking after refreshing so many times! My Mini Backpack is being delivered today!


----------



## monkey88

zoethebeagle said:


> I was on the wait list but I was checking the website every couple of hours during the day and "Place in cart" popped up on Monday afternoon. It was so shocking after refreshing so many times! My Mini Backpack is being delivered today!




+1 my "place in Cart" button popped up on Tuesday, and it will deliver in this Friday (tomorrow). Don't give up! It showed up on yesterday morning again.


----------



## Kmazz39

zoethebeagle said:


> I was on the wait list but I was checking the website every couple of hours during the day and "Place in cart" popped up on Monday afternoon. It was so shocking after refreshing so many times! My Mini Backpack is being delivered today!


Yeah!! Please post pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## michelle217

monkey88 said:


> +1 my "place in Cart" button popped up on Tuesday, and it will deliver in this Friday (tomorrow). Don't give up! It showed up on yesterday morning again.



Agreed! Put the link in your toolbar and click on it often. I've been checking (even though I already have one) and have seen Place in Cart a couple times over hte last few days -- but it lasts only about five minutes. I *think* CDN and US list the same inventory since my CDN shipments come from NJ, so this might mean there's only one available between the two countries at any given time.


----------



## HGT

Ladies, whoever wants this bag should try your local store too!  I was told over 600 on wait list nationally by my local store about 10 days ago.  However miracle happens, I got a call from them couple days ago said they have one for me, and I picked it up yesterday.  I honestly don't know why as I have no purchase history there.  It doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## punny

HGT said:


> Ladies, whoever wants this bag should try your local store too!  I was told over 600 on wait list nationally by my local store about 10 days ago.  However miracle happens, I got a call from them couple days ago said they have one for me, and I picked it up yesterday.  I honestly don't know why as I have no purchase history there.  It doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304294



May I ask how tall you are? TIA


----------



## HGT

punny said:


> May I ask how tall you are? TIA




Hi punny, I am only 5ft tall.


----------



## GearGirly

I stalked the website for almost two weeks and finally this morning I got place in cart!  I am not positive I am going to love it as much as the pm, but I can't go see it in a boutique so this is the only way to tell.  I love my pm so much I have not carried another bag since purchasing and it goes everywhere, even on hikes!  It's a great hiking bag, it is actually way more comfortable and stays on better than all the other made for hiking backpacks I've purchased.  [emoji48][emoji1][emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## luckyseven01

GearGirly said:


> I stalked the website for almost two weeks and finally this morning I got place in cart!  I am not positive I am going to love it as much as the pm, but I can't go see it in a boutique so this is the only way to tell.  I love my pm so much I have not carried another bag since purchasing and it goes everywhere, even on hikes!  It's a great hiking bag, it is actually way more comfortable and stays on better than all the other made for hiking backpacks I've purchased.  [emoji48][emoji1][emoji12][emoji177]




You're right! They're in stock this morning


----------



## luckyseven01

Let me know if you got one. 

I did!


----------



## fabuleux

luckyseven01 said:


> Let me know if you got one.
> 
> I did!



Hahaha I love your thread title! &#128077;&#128515;


----------



## fabuleux

GearGirly said:


> I stalked the website for almost two weeks and finally this morning I got place in cart!  I am not positive I am going to love it as much as the pm, but I can't go see it in a boutique so this is the only way to tell.  I love my pm so much I have not carried another bag since purchasing and it goes everywhere, even on hikes!  It's a great hiking bag, it is actually way more comfortable and stays on better than all the other made for hiking backpacks I've purchased.  [emoji48][emoji1][emoji12][emoji177]



That makes for very chic hiking gear!


----------



## Kmazz39

Still available on the US website!


----------



## HGT

Kmazz39 said:


> Still available on the US website!




Yep!  Looks like it's not that limited after all.


----------



## Kmazz39

HGT said:


> Yep!  Looks like it's not that limited after all.


Still debating whether I'd actually get much use out of it.


----------



## HGT

Kmazz39 said:


> Still debating whether I'd actually get much use out of it.




I think depends on your life style. This is one cute casual bag for sure.


----------



## UCDChick08

I just ordered it for my sister. She's going to be thrilled!! [emoji1]


----------



## kimetra24

Palm Springs mini is available right now on US site!


----------



## LVoeluv

I called customer service this morning and was told the shipment is in! Those of us who are on waiting list should be getting it soon, [emoji4]


----------



## luckyseven01

fabuleux said:


> Hahaha I love your thread title! [emoji106][emoji2]




Had to share the love. [emoji6][emoji6]. Thanks, Fabuleux! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cindycarmona77

I ordered mine today should get in Wednesday!! Can't wait its so cute.


----------



## pursula

So cute! I haven't looked at this one much because I didn't realize you could carry it cross body! So cute!!!


----------



## J Bella

I got a call on Tuesday that one was available for me to pick up at the Roseville store. I was out of town and unable to pick up until today. They were unable to honor the lower price but it was worth a try. Service was great btw.


----------



## Bumbles

J Bella said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that one was available for me to pick up at the Roseville store. I was out of town and unable to pick up until today. They were unable to honor the lower price but it was worth a try. Service was great btw.



That's great that you managed to get one. Post pictures when you get it


----------



## angelamaz2

Sharing my new mini backpack


----------



## Jenergyup

angelamaz2 said:


> Sharing my new mini backpack




Precious! Love the oversized pink puff. Congrats on snagging one!


----------



## luckyseven01

angelamaz2 said:


> Sharing my new mini backpack




Nice! And nice puff.


----------



## adrenalynn05

angelamaz2 said:


> Sharing my new mini backpack



So cute! Where did you purchase your oversized pink pom pom?


----------



## luvspurses

adrenalynn05 said:


> So cute! Where did you purchase your oversized pink pom pom?


i'd like to know too. it's so cute with the mini. is it faux fur or real?


----------



## Jenergyup

angelamaz2 said:


> Sharing my new mini backpack




I just noticed the precious little cupcake zipper pull! So cutesy-funky- that's how this bag looks best IMO! [emoji7][emoji14]


----------



## J Bella

Bumbles said:


> That's great that you managed to get one. Post pictures when you get it



I will


----------



## J Bella

Is ok to use a Pom Pom that is not LV? I don't like spending lots of money on bag charms.


----------



## Bumbles

J Bella said:


> Is ok to use a Pom Pom that is not LV? I don't like spending lots of money on bag charms.



Of course! All my Pom poms with my bags are non LV Pom poms! Some of them are even nicer! Shhhh! But don't tell!


----------



## Bumbles

angelamaz2 said:


> Sharing my new mini backpack



Too cute! Love the mini and Pom Pom and cupcake charm. Simply adorable


----------



## angelamaz2

adrenalynn05 said:


> So cute! Where did you purchase your oversized pink pom pom?





luvspurses said:


> i'd like to know too. it's so cute with the mini. is it faux fur or real?



Thank u I bought the Pom Pom on an Asian website called taobao. The seller said its fox fur, it's really really soft.


----------



## angelamaz2

Jenergyup said:


> I just noticed the precious little cupcake zipper pull! So cutesy-funky- that's how this bag looks best IMO! [emoji7][emoji14]



Thank u I got this little juicy couture cupcake Cham for ages, don't know what can I use it for, but seems it go very well with this bag.


----------



## cmvspony

Just got my mini today..Anyone know if the backpack straps are adjustable?  And how to adjust them?  I'm short and trying to wear it as a backpack.


----------



## mtl67

Minis are available on the Canadian site now.


----------



## J Bella

Bumbles said:


> Of course! All my Pom poms with my bags are non LV Pom poms! Some of them are even nicer! Shhhh! But don't tell!



&#128516; Good to know


----------



## J Bella

cmvspony said:


> Just got my mini today..Anyone know if the backpack straps are adjustable?  And how to adjust them?  I'm short and trying to wear it as a backpack.



Yes, I had the SA show me at the store. You can make it shorter by choosing a different hole on the strap or take off the 2nd part of the strap for a closer fit. Hope my description was helpful.


----------



## cmvspony

Thank you.  I was able to adjust it.  Now it fits perfect 

QUOTE=J Bella;29992025]Yes, I had the SA show me at the store. You can make it shorter by choosing a different hole on the strap or take off the 2nd part of the strap for a closer fit. Hope my description was helpful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## J Bella

cmvspony said:


> Thank you.  I was able to adjust it.  Now it fits perfect
> 
> QUOTE=J Bella;29992025]Yes, I had the SA show me at the store. You can make it shorter by choosing a different hole on the strap or take off the 2nd part of the strap for a closer fit. Hope my description was helpful.


[/QUOTE]
Great!


----------



## gottamatch

Loved reading this thread! I put my name down for one on the 18th in Sydney. Does anyone in Australia have any info when the next shipment might come in? They told me '6 months' to wait for it. I'm like wow that's a long waiting time.. not sure if they're just exaggerating...


----------



## adrenalynn05

Found her and am in LV&#10084;e. Faux fur pom by NYfashion 101 on Amazon &#128521;


----------



## candiesgirl408

J Bella said:


> Is ok to use a Pom Pom that is not LV? I don't like spending lots of money on bag charms.





I think it is definitely okay. I buy monster poms from an etsy store called VSAaccesoriallink and they're gorgeous! Better quality at a tenth of the price. I have 4 and I'm going to get more =]

I love that they're unique and no one else has them because each one is unique!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Love it, and love your case


----------



## Bhabegurl

Congratulations!


----------



## Bumbles

gottamatch said:


> Loved reading this thread! I put my name down for one on the 18th in Sydney. Does anyone in Australia have any info when the next shipment might come in? They told me '6 months' to wait for it. I'm like wow that's a long waiting time.. not sure if they're just exaggerating...



Sorry to bust your bubble, but I've been on the waiting list in Sydney from end of dec 2015 and still no call. So depressing, considering so many people have been able to get one on the lovely forum. Especially America, Canada and Europe. Australia has been so slow in getting them in. Last time I called and asked them they said to me 6 months. I just want one now. People have had then since end of November but still nothing for us down under.


----------



## Lv28

Such a cute bag!


----------



## angelamaz2

gottamatch said:


> Loved reading this thread! I put my name down for one on the 18th in Sydney. Does anyone in Australia have any info when the next shipment might come in? They told me '6 months' to wait for it. I'm like wow that's a long waiting time.. not sure if they're just exaggerating...


Did u put a deposit? They also told me the waiting list is abt few months, then the SA told me to paid a full deposit first and my bag came in within 10 days.


----------



## gottamatch

I had a feeling ... Thanks for letting me know so I can just try to forget about it and stop obsessing over it for a while haha xx


----------



## gottamatch

angelamaz2 said:


> Did u put a deposit? They also told me the waiting list is abt few months, then the SA told me to paid a full deposit first and my bag came in within 10 days.



They didn't tell me that was an option but thanks for the tip I'll ask them about deposits xo


----------



## Bumbles

angelamaz2 said:


> Did u put a deposit? They also told me the waiting list is abt few months, then the SA told me to paid a full deposit first and my bag came in within 10 days.


Really? That fast? Was it in the Sydney store? I have to do this then. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cindycarmona77

I finally got mine and dressed it up with a pom pom and brooklyn  girl charm. love it


----------



## angelamaz2

Bumbles said:


> Really? That fast? Was it in the Sydney store? I have to do this then. Thanks for the tip!


Yes, George St store


----------



## Bumbles

angelamaz2 said:


> Yes, George St store


Can I ask how recent this was? And did they honour the price before the increase? Not that $10 makes any difference in the grand scheme of things hahaha I've been on the waiting list since end of December, and each time I call up they say different things to me. Recently they have said there is 2 waiting list. One for paid/deposit, and one for not. I asked if making a deposit helps, and they said not much. So I didn't go in person to do it. But from what you've said, it sure does. It pretty much buts you on top of their list because I gather not many would put a deposit considering the amount and there is no guarantee if they will get one. 

Anyway, how are you finding it? I bet you are using it, and enjoying it heaps? You should post some pics. I would love to see it.


----------



## Cindycarmona77

If your in the us try the website because I was on The waiting list since 2/27 and I was able to order last Saturday and I got it on Tuesday. The store manager apologized because I got my bag before they could get it. I actually bought 2


----------



## candiesgirl408

Is this backpack on limited release still? Or will it be permanent? Sorry if this was already answered


----------



## luckyseven01

Bumbles said:


> Can I ask how recent this was? And did they honour the price before the increase? Not that $10 makes any difference in the grand scheme of things hahaha I've been on the waiting list since end of December, and each time I call up they say different things to me. Recently they have said there is 2 waiting list. One for paid/deposit, and one for not. I asked if making a deposit helps, and they said not much. So I didn't go in person to do it. But from what you've said, it sure does. It pretty much buts you on top of their list because I gather not many would put a deposit considering the amount and there is no guarantee if they will get one.
> 
> Anyway, how are you finding it? I bet you are using it, and enjoying it heaps? You should post some pics. I would love to see it.




$10 increase not so bad. What jurisdiction was that? It was $60 in the US.


----------



## Butterlite

candiesgirl408 said:


> Is this backpack on limited release still? Or will it be permanent? Sorry if this was already answered




My SA said it is a permanent addition.


----------



## Phoebe Su

May I know what is the price in Europe? Contemplating!!!


----------



## south-of-france

I think 1250 Eur.


----------



## idaydr3amr

I read someone saying how to shorten the straps but I can't seem to adjust it to wear backpack style (not crossbody).  I can't fit the gold part past the gold ring in order to pick a shorter hole?  Sorry I must be not getting how to do it, clearly.  Can anyone help?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Butterlite said:


> My SA said it is a permanent addition.




Okay, thank you!! That's good because I'm waiting for fashionphile to sell my bags so I can buy new ones to replace them!! 

I'm thinking this mini backpack and st. Germain BB! But I may also change my mind... I go back and forth to so many different styles almost hourly XD


----------



## michaeladacosta

J Bella said:


> Is ok to use a Pom Pom that is not LV? I don't like spending lots of money on bag charms.


omgosh girl of course it's ok - mine is only $1 from ebay  gotta save all the penny we can get to buy more LV


----------



## michaeladacosta

angelamaz2 said:


> Thank u I got this little juicy couture cupcake Cham for ages, don't know what can I use it for, but seems it go very well with this bag.


this bag is life !!! cant wait to get mine


----------



## michaeladacosta

cmvspony said:


> Just got my mini today..Anyone know if the backpack straps are adjustable?  And how to adjust them?  I'm short and trying to wear it as a backpack.


i am 99% sure that you cant adjust the straps so the bag isn't long when you wear it as a backpack  I only know this from watching a video on youtube. the girl showed how and were it sat on her (she is short too) and in my opinion it didnt look bad at all.


----------



## michaeladacosta

Great![/QUOTE]
oh this is great, i thought you couldn't adjust it. will have to keep note for when i get the bag for myself


----------



## michaeladacosta

Bumbles said:


> Can I ask how recent this was? And did they honour the price before the increase? Not that $10 makes any difference in the grand scheme of things hahaha I've been on the waiting list since end of December, and each time I call up they say different things to me. Recently they have said there is 2 waiting list. One for paid/deposit, and one for not. I asked if making a deposit helps, and they said not much. So I didn't go in person to do it. But from what you've said, it sure does. It pretty much buts you on top of their list because I gather not many would put a deposit considering the amount and there is no guarantee if they will get one.
> 
> Anyway, how are you finding it? I bet you are using it, and enjoying it heaps? You should post some pics. I would love to see it.


putting down a deposit does help slightly better then not. When I was on the waiting list for the Pochette Metis and paid deposit for it, I got it within 3-4 weeks. 

I think it also depends which store you get it from because I got my pochette metis from Melbourne on Colins st and the SA said that once the bag arrives I would only have ONE DAY to get it before they give it to the next person in line (so I had to get my best friend to pick it up for me as I live in the ACT) 

But then when i was in the George st store and I asked about the Palm Springs mini the SA told me about the waiting list etc and i said to put my name down and asked him about the "one day pick up or next person in line" applied there too and he said no it doesn't. 

So... yeah i hope this sheds some light


----------



## Bumbles

michaeladacosta said:


> putting down a deposit does help slightly better then not. When I was on the waiting list for the Pochette Metis and paid deposit for it, I got it within 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I think it also depends which store you get it from because I got my pochette metis from Melbourne on Colins st and the SA said that once the bag arrives I would only have ONE DAY to get it before they give it to the next person in line (so I had to get my best friend to pick it up for me as I live in the ACT)
> 
> But then when i was in the George st store and I asked about the Palm Springs mini the SA told me about the waiting list etc and i said to put my name down and asked him about the "one day pick up or next person in line" applied there too and he said no it doesn't.
> 
> So... yeah i hope this sheds some light



Thanks for the info! Have you gotten your mini backpack yet? I'm playing on going in to make a deposit in the next few weeks when I get a chance. Did you pay your deposit in full or half? It's such a cute and unique bag. I don't want to miss out or pass it up.


----------



## michaeladacosta

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for the info! Have you gotten your mini backpack yet? I'm playing on going in to make a deposit in the next few weeks when I get a chance. Did you pay your deposit in full or half? It's such a cute and unique bag. I don't want to miss out or pass it up.



No not yet  I have to save for it, only asked to be put on the wait list end of Feb. Probs wont have the funds until July or end of June. 

I did pay half for the pochette metis than paid the other half once I had the money so will most likely do the same for the back pack  

it is, i dont wanna miss out too - stalked some on eBay but they cost more then how much they are retailing so figured i should just wait first and if the back becomes discontinued than I will resort to a pre loved one  

let me know how you go


----------



## UpUpnAway

I just called the online number and added myself to the national wait list today. The woman said there are about 400 people on the list, and if all goes well, my bag is expected to ship in "about a month". So we shall see! Until then, I've been stalking the website.


----------



## UCDChick08

UCDChick08 said:


> I just ordered it for my sister. She's going to be thrilled!! [emoji1]




Update: They ended up fulfilling my sister's order (she waited almost a month) so she didn't take this one. Since I sent it to the store, I went in to see if it was something that I might want to keep for myself. There were other customers standing right next me admiring the bag when I was looking it, and the SA kept on telling me how it's really hard to get one. But I was having a really hard time convincing myself to take it home. I think everyone thought I was crazy for not wanting it. It's been almost a week and I don't miss it at all so I'm sure I made the right choice. [emoji4]


----------



## DarlingLily

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Is there an age cap on this bag??  What do you think??




I think it all depends on style and body shape!
It's very trendy so if you're more of a conservative/business casual type of dresser than I don't think it will work. Also if you are more of a fuller figured body shape, I think it will look odd having a mini backpack hanging around the mid area, specially worn as a cross body.


----------



## yycbaglover

Cute!


----------



## GearGirly

I just got mine in the mail but I'm going to go into the San Francisco boutique and return it.  It's as cute as I thought it was going to be, maybe even cuter, but as soon as I pulled it out I realized that for me it is too close to my pm version and I will use the pm more.  I've already used it every day since December lol.  I haven't even let myself try it on or adjust the straps because I want to stay strong lol.  I think I am going to get a DA piece with the pink lining instead!


----------



## GearGirly

Just to clarify I've used the pm every day I haven't even tried the mini on properly!


----------



## punny

I really really like the mini. But does anyone know whether the mini can fit an ipad mini? TIA &#10084;


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

There's one on Fashionphile but your have to pay and arm and a leg for it - $2095  http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-palm-springs-backpack-mini-120216


----------



## Bumbles

michaeladacosta said:


> No not yet  I have to save for it, only asked to be put on the wait list end of Feb. Probs wont have the funds until July or end of June.
> 
> I did pay half for the pochette metis than paid the other half once I had the money so will most likely do the same for the back pack
> 
> it is, i dont wanna miss out too - stalked some on eBay but they cost more then how much they are retailing so figured i should just wait first and if the back becomes discontinued than I will resort to a pre loved one
> 
> let me know how you go


Will do!


----------



## little_j

This was available to add to shopping bag on the UK website. I asked my parents who were in London although they are leaving tomorrow to see if they could go to a store and get me the mini backpack or the pochette metis but no dice. They said there was a waiting list for both items and to come back in 2 months. Really wish I could have got them to buy it online and then collect it at a boutique but because they are leaving tomorrow so it didn't allow for enough time as it takes 2-3 days before you can collect. Keep checking the website because it changes from add to shopping bag to call for availability.


----------



## adrenalynn05

punny said:


> I really really like the mini. But does anyone know whether the mini can fit an ipad mini? TIA &#10084;


Nope, the PS mini is too small to fit an iPad mini =)


----------



## punny

adrenalynn05 said:


> Nope, the PS mini is too small to fit an iPad mini =)


Oh no.... But I still want a mini anyway [emoji23] [emoji23] Thank you for your response. [emoji173]


----------



## adrenalynn05

punny said:


> Oh no.... But I still want a mini anyway [emoji23] [emoji23] Thank you for your response. [emoji173]


You'll love it!


----------



## flygal82

I'm not sure if this photo will work because I always have a hard time uploading for some reason.. But just came across this on the LV Facebook page(fall 2016) absolutely in love with the yellow... Anyone have any info on this when it will debute/price? Thank you


----------



## Sparkledolll

flygal82 said:


> I'm not sure if this photo will work because I always have a hard time uploading for some reason.. But just came across this on the LV Facebook page(fall 2016) absolutely in love with the yellow... Anyone have any info on this when it will debute/price? Thank you




Hi, just because it went down the runway doesn't mean they will make it. This mini with blue monogram was on the runway but they only made the brown version we all have [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## locogymman

my SA!!  Inquired and received within a week!  I regret not purchasing when I saw this in November.....  Heard from my SA it'll be a 12month shot - so from Oct-Oct?  She has never failed me at this moment, so I'm assuming it's a true statement.


----------



## flygal82

Natalie j said:


> Hi, just because it went down the runway doesn't mean they will make it. This mini with blue monogram was on the runway but they only made the brown version we all have [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317870



Ohhhhh... Thanks for the info I never new that... It says fall 2016 so I just figured it was coming soon..I saw a picture of the blue one somewhere on line. It's really cute too  I'm just obsessed with yellow..


----------



## Sparkledolll

flygal82 said:


> Ohhhhh... Thanks for the info I never new that... It says fall 2016 so I just figured it was coming soon..I saw a picture of the blue one somewhere on line. It's really cute too  I'm just obsessed with yellow..




They might make it, check with your SA. I really wanted the mini in blue monogram... Maybe one day... &#128580;


----------



## toujours*chic

I wonder if this is it for the mini mono- my boutique has not seen a shipment in over a month and now with fall patches on the horizon, maybe no more plain?


----------



## Livelycheese

Hi ladies just wondering how much can the mini backpack fit???? Can someone do a demonstration? Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Jenergyup

qich0831 said:


> Hi ladies just wondering how much can the mini backpack fit???? Can someone do a demonstration? Much appreciated!!!




Hello- here's a previous post of mine- a 'WIMM'- (what's in my mini ):


----------



## Speedster

It's so cute! And it can fit a lot in. It's brilliant!


----------



## Livelycheese

Jenergyup said:


> Hello- here's a previous post of mine- a 'WIMM'- (what's in my mini ):
> View attachment 3318837




Thanks for the info, just wondering if it can fit a full size wallet? Thank u


----------



## aucoin222

very cute bag!!


----------



## Jenergyup

qich0831 said:


> Thanks for the info, just wondering if it can fit a full size wallet? Thank u




It can definitely fit a zippy compact wallet with no problem. Not sure re other wallets (recommend you check the LV website to compare different wallet dimensions with the zippy compact- maybe that will help.)


----------



## Jenergyup

aucoin222 said:


> very cute bag!!




Thanks! [emoji1]


----------



## Lvgirl71

qich0831 said:


> Thanks for the info, just wondering if it can fit a full size wallet? Thank u




Yes I was able to with no problems!


----------



## adrenalynn05

qich0831 said:


> Thanks for the info, just wondering if it can fit a full size wallet? Thank u



I couldn't fit my full size Emilie the PS Mini. The small wallet that you see in this pic. is the Victorine. The compact wallets work well in the Mini. HTH.


----------



## Livelycheese

adrenalynn05 said:


> I couldn't fit my full size Emilie the PS Mini. The small wallet that you see in this pic. is the Victorine. The compact wallets work well in the Mini. HTH.




Thank you sooo much for the detailed photos!


----------



## Bumbles

pearliiee said:


> The first time I called they said their wait list was full. Then I called a couple days later another CS took my name down! So call again if you can![emoji2] I just received it after about a months wait...



Did you pay in full or put a deposit while you were on the wait list? Do you mine me asking what state your in? I'm in NSW and still on the wait list since dec last year. Thanks pearliiee


----------



## mibonbon

Bumbles said:


> Did you pay in full or put a deposit while you were on the wait list? Do you mine me asking what state your in? I'm in NSW and still on the wait list since dec last year. Thanks pearliiee




No I just called the LV number on the Australian website. They asked me which location I want to put my name down for the wait list. I chose LV at the rocks because I thought that might be less people on the wait list there. I'm in Sydney and I didn't pay anything up front. [emoji2]


----------



## Bumbles

pearliiee said:


> No I just called the LV number on the Australian website. They asked me which location I want to put my name down for the wait list. I chose LV at the rocks because I thought that might be less people on the wait list there. I'm in Sydney and I didn't pay anything up front. [emoji2]


Thanks for the info. I will try that then. Could I ask when you put your name on the waitlist, and when did you receive a call from The Rocks? Was it Beginning of March or earlier? This method sounds much faster than the flagship store. How are you finding your backpack? I bet you're loving it.


----------



## mibonbon

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for the info. I will try that then. Could I ask when you put your name on the waitlist, and when did you receive a call from The Rocks? Was it Beginning of March or earlier? This method sounds much faster than the flagship store. How are you finding your backpack? I bet you're loving it.




No problem! HTH~ I think it was around beginning of the month in feb is when I called to put my name down. I just receive the call to collect my bag last week.  

Honestly when I first saw it, somehow I was a little disappointed. Feel it didn't live up to what I had imagined it would be. However after a few times carrying it, I really started to love it! Hope you get yours really soon! =)


----------



## Bumbles

pearliiee said:


> No problem! HTH~ I think it was around beginning of the month in feb is when I called to put my name down. I just receive the call to collect my bag last week.
> 
> Honestly when I first saw it, somehow I was a little disappointed. Feel it didn't live up to what I had imagined it would be. However after a few times carrying it, I really started to love it! Hope you get yours really soon! =)



Yeah makes sense to put your name down there coz it's not as busy as the main one. That's great you got one and enjoying it. You should post some mod shots! Will let you know when mine arrives! &#128522; Hopefully not too long, but going by yours give it 2 months at least.


----------



## Kmazz39

Palm Springs Mini available right now on US website!!


----------



## dotty8

Really cute, I've seen these IRL in Italy


----------



## HermesLVe

Yay I just ordered one looks like it was the last one on the U.S. site! So excited!


----------



## luckyseven01

HermesLVe said:


> Yay I just ordered one looks like it was the last one on the U.S. site! So excited!




Congrats! They seem to come in waves. That's what happened to me last month. Saw one out there one Sunday morning and just jumped on it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

qich0831 said:


> Thanks for the info, just wondering if it can fit a full size wallet? Thank u



I can fit a mono sara LE trunks wallet in my ps mini. It just fits and i put it in the back...


----------



## gottamatch

Anyone who is still waiting for one and interested in different opinions. Mine arrived and it wasn't right for me. 

This Mini Backpack I would liken to whatever you can fit in an Alma BB, that's what you will fit in the Palm Springs Mini Backpack. 

I was so sad to part with it because I LOVE the look of it, but I knew I'd never actually get use out of it. Love seeing all of your posts though, it is still SUCH a beautiful bag and huge congrats to all of you who have got one after the long wait!!! xxx


----------



## toujours*chic

gottamatch said:


> Anyone who is still waiting for one and interested in different opinions. Mine arrived and it wasn't right for me.
> 
> This Mini Backpack I would liken to whatever you can fit in an Alma BB, that's what you will fit in the Palm Springs Mini Backpack.
> 
> I was so sad to part with it because I LOVE the look of it, but I knew I'd never actually get use out of it. Love seeing all of your posts though, it is still SUCH a beautiful bag and huge congrats to all of you who have got one after the long wait!!! xxx


I agree with you- if it does not fit your lifestyle, no sense in keeping an expensive item like the mini BP. I am sure it will go to a great new home.

It is really a small bag to carry just essentials- small wallet, keys, phone and a few cosmetics. Bigger than a WOC but it is still the same concept. Likening it to an alma bb is spot on.


----------



## chubbyshopper

gottamatch said:


> Anyone who is still waiting for one and interested in different opinions. Mine arrived and it wasn't right for me.
> 
> This Mini Backpack I would liken to whatever you can fit in an Alma BB, that's what you will fit in the Palm Springs Mini Backpack.
> 
> I was so sad to part with it because I LOVE the look of it, but I knew I'd never actually get use out of it. Love seeing all of your posts though, it is still SUCH a beautiful bag and huge congrats to all of you who have got one after the long wait!!! xxx


Thanks for your thoughts.. it was though you were reading my mind! 
LV rang left me a message yesterday that one was saved for me. Have been in two minds last night as I have just bought a Chanel mini flap last month. I do own a Alma & Marly bb and the size is good for me. But do I need another mini bag is the question! 
The con is the price as I could get a slightly bigger bag like the Siena pm or even the Empreinte leather St Germain bb for roughly the same.

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ManilaMama

fabuleux said:


> "Put it in a pink balloon and let it go!"



I LOVE this quote and will be borrowing it too, if you don't mind, fabuleux!

It's what I am CHANTING right now because I really (x100) want this backpack but:
a. I am sure it will be too small for me (I carry too much junk, I mean stuff)
b. (and more importantly) I have NO money!!! :cry:

Oh dear Lord, what is wrong with me!! Why is it all never enough!


----------



## laurenwears

I just received this bag in the mail. Not sure if I want to keep it! It's pricey for what you get. Not sure if i should keep it... so torn!


----------



## Bumbles

laurenwears said:


> I just received this bag in the mail. Not sure if I want to keep it! It's pricey for what you get. Not sure if i should keep it... so torn!



I totally agree. For the size and price you could get something much bigger and fits more things. In the plus size, it is very unique and limited and absolutely cute and gorgeous! I guess if the style and size fits your needs and lifestyle then keep it. Else return it and get something more practical that you will get more use out of. Good luck deciding!


----------



## laurenwears

Bumbles said:


> I totally agree. For the size and price you could get something much bigger and fits more things. In the plus size, it is very unique and limited and absolutely cute and gorgeous! I guess if the style and size fits your needs and lifestyle then keep it. Else return it and get something more practical that you will get more use out of. Good luck deciding!


Where I live, it came out to $1782.00 after tax... I'm still gawking at my bank account in disbelief O_O. When I was first put on the waitlist (mid February 2016) it was around $1590?... I'm kind of annoyed because the associate at the store told me that if that's the price you were quoted, that's the price that you would be charged... NOT. I was charged for the new, higher price, and it just makes me resent the purchase altogether. I'm thinking of just exchanging it for something else. It is not the most practical bag, and at that price I would need the bag to do a little more for me. It would only make sense for me to use on the weekends.


----------



## rnsrab

I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

rnsrab said:


> I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324671



Love them both!! 

I have the mini  PSBB and just ordered the large Chanel too.


----------



## luckyseven01

rnsrab said:


> I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324671




Love these 2 together !


----------



## Bumbles

rnsrab said:


> I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324671



Very cute and very nice! Congrats!


----------



## gottamatch

chubbyshopper said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.. it was though you were reading my mind!
> LV rang left me a message yesterday that one was saved for me. Have been in two minds last night as I have just bought a Chanel mini flap last month. I do own a Alma & Marly bb and the size is good for me. But do I need another mini bag is the question!
> The con is the price as I could get a slightly bigger bag like the Siena pm or even the Empreinte leather St Germain bb for roughly the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app




I know what you mean, you can get a lot more bang for your buck purchasing the Siena or the St Germain for not much more $$. I guess the 'mini bag' is so popular right now in lots of brands. It just wasn't worth it for me, but I still think it's absolutely adorable!  xx


----------



## gottamatch

toujours*chic said:


> I agree with you- if it does not fit your lifestyle, no sense in keeping an expensive item like the mini BP. I am sure it will go to a great new home.
> 
> It is really a small bag to carry just essentials- small wallet, keys, phone and a few cosmetics. Bigger than a WOC but it is still the same concept. Likening it to an alma bb is spot on.


I agree with you, it's a very similar concept to a WOC. I still love seeing posts on IG about this beauty because I do think it is sooo adorable. 

You're right, no sense in keeping when it won't be used. It's very expensive for what you get. I guess it's just whether it's worth it to the individual. If you're going to use it all the time and you genuinely don't carry a lot, that's the person it's perfect for


----------



## Azn_Emma

rnsrab said:


> I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324671



Ahhh I love them both!

FYI anyone in London - apparently the stores aren't adding anyone else to the waiting list, but if you phone the number on the website, they are. Wait time is approx. 8 weeks.
In saying that, the same day I joined the online waitlist (last Friday) the bag was made available online and mine is in the post now. So I think they're still pretty available if you're willing to refresh the website like a maniac etc.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Mine has just been delivered this minute. Just opened the box now and it is certainly the cutest bag. I was in two minds before but I'm definitely keeping her now. 
I am in uk and ordered mine by calling the LV client service, waited about 7weeks. I usually order online nowadays as I find the store near me pretty useless when it comes to 'hot' items. They never have what I want in stock. 







Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shoebaglady

chubbyshopper said:


> Mine has just been delivered this minute. Just opened the box now and it is certainly the cutest bag. I was in two minds before but I'm definitely keeping her now.
> I am in uk and ordered mine by calling the LV client service, waited about 7weeks. I usually order online nowadays as I find the store near me pretty useless when it comes to 'hot' items. They never have what I want in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats!!!! It's gorgeous


----------



## Bumbles

Was curious if anyone knows where the date code is on the mini backpack? I'm sure I read it somewhere, but can't remember now.


----------



## Acctt

Bumbles said:


> Was curious if anyone knows where the date code is on the mini backpack? I'm sure I read it somewhere, but can't remember now.



Inside the bag in a corner!


----------



## CSbaglvr

Acctt said:


> Inside the bag in a corner!



Would you be able to post a pic of it? I noticed the date code on the one I had was imprinted very lightly compared to other bags in my collection. Was wondering if they are all like that and want to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## chubbyshopper

It's a black tab inside the bag with Gold characters 

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CSbaglvr

chubbyshopper said:


> It's a black tab inside the bag with Gold characters



thank you!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

rnsrab said:


> I'm absolutely obsessed with mine! (Well, I'm obsessed with backpacks this year[emoji7][emoji7]!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324671




Oooh! Thank you for this comparison photo. I have tried on the Chanel backpack but for the price, I don't think I can justify the use... Even though I'm drooling over it! 

However, loving that the PS mini can be a cute crossbody carry which is more versatile and useful to me. This photo is definitely helping me reference for sizing since I am still on the wait list for this baby mini!


----------



## Bumbles

chubbyshopper said:


> It's a black tab inside the bag with Gold characters
> 
> Thank you for the pics! My friends date code is in the pocket so it's not possible to be seen and it's not in gold either from what she said. Is this normal?


----------



## CSbaglvr

Bumbles said:


> Thank you for the pics! My friends date code is in the pocket so it's not possible to be seen and it's not in gold either from what she said. Is this normal?



Did she purchase it from LV?


----------



## Lil_mouse520

Bumbles said:


> chubbyshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a black tab inside the bag with Gold characters
> 
> Thank you for the pics! My friends date code is in the pocket so it's not possible to be seen and it's not in gold either from what she said. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I believe it's like that in the pm size.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumbles

CSbaglvr said:


> Did she purchase it from LV?



Yep. She picked it up a few days ago in LV and couldn't find it, then found a small tab in the pocket compartment but it's so hard to read.


----------



## CSbaglvr

Bumbles said:


> Yep. She picked it up a few days ago in LV and couldn't find it, then found a small tab in the pocket compartment but it's so hard to read.



It's definitely normal then! I was told the date codes can vary a little like that - the bag I had was imprinted very lightly and tough to read!


----------



## Bumbles

CSbaglvr said:


> It's definitely normal then! I was told the date codes can vary a little like that - the bag I had was imprinted very lightly and tough to read!


Thanks for your response. Was your date code in the pocket as well for the mini backpack?


----------



## Bumbles

angelamaz2 said:


> Yes, George St store


 
hi Angelamaz, How's your mini backpack going? How are you finding it? No, mine hasn't arrived yet, but my friend's did. So hopefully I'm next or close in line. Just wanted to ask you a quick question, since you got yours in Sydney too. Where abouts is your datecode tab? Is it in the pocket hidden away? My friend got hers and is concerned about the location, so thought I would ask you. Since you got your batch from Sydney Flagship store too. 

Many thanks, Bumbles


----------



## angelamaz2

Bumbles said:


> hi Angelamaz, How's your mini backpack going? How are you finding it? No, mine hasn't arrived yet, but my friend's did. So hopefully I'm next or close in line. Just wanted to ask you a quick question, since you got yours in Sydney too. Where abouts is your datecode tab? Is it in the pocket hidden away? My friend got hers and is concerned about the location, so thought I would ask you. Since you got your batch from Sydney Flagship store too.
> 
> Many thanks, Bumbles


It's good, very good casual bag, even for raining weather. The date code is in the inner pocket of the backpack.


----------



## GAN

this mini BP indeed looks so cute and I am so tempted to try it on.
But went to boutique yesterday to collect back my heat stamp item, the SA told me that this model has already been sold out. a pity and I did not get a chance to try the actual item.


From the modelling pics and photos posted here, this look different and fun looking.. very ' rock' item different from my usual collection.


----------



## Bumbles

angelamaz2 said:


> It's good, very good casual bag, even for raining weather. The date code is in the inner pocket of the backpack.



Thanks angelamaz! I'm glad you're enjoying it. Especially in the raining weather that's a bonus too!


----------



## CSbaglvr

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for your response. Was your date code in the pocket as well for the mini backpack?



yes it was


----------



## studentinneed

Got added to the waiting list in the middle of January.
Apparently I still have a 6-8 week wait, and I might not even get one then


----------



## purseonal obsession

Ubi_Stack said:


> Sales lady told me they weren't sure it was going to be made permanent they are just trying to make enough to keep up with the demand i believe. She said the two bigger sizes are permanent.



This is what my SA told me as well. I was sooo bummed that someone beat me to the last piece they have in the boutique! I just called in yesterday to check if they have one and dropped by the boutique today to find out it was sold already via phone order!  good thing my sweet SA still showed me the bag before shipping it out. So I got to see and try on the mini and decided to just put my name down on the waiting list a while ago, but my SA said there are no stocks in their warehouse at the moment and will have to wait for 1-2 months to produce and ship.


----------



## Jenergyup

beichubs said:


> This is what my SA told me as well. I was sooo bummed that someone beat me to the last piece they have in the boutique! I just called in yesterday to check if they have one and dropped by the boutique today to find out it was sold already via phone order!  good thing my sweet SA still showed me the bag before shipping it out. So I got to see and try on the mini and decided to just put my name down on the waiting list a while ago, but my SA said there are no stocks in their warehouse at the moment and will have to wait for 1-2 months to produce and ship.




Have you attempted monitoring the website daily? That's how I snagged mine- a small window of opportunity opened up and I got one. I just saved the product page to my home screen. Good luck! Love mine and hope you get one!! [emoji4]


----------



## zoethebeagle

I agree that you should definitely stalk the website. That is also how I got mine. I'm carrying mine cross body today on a beautiful spring day and it makes me happy! Worth the wait for sure!


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

I got mine that way too!


----------



## luckyseven01

Jenergyup said:


> Have you attempted monitoring the website daily? That's how I snagged mine- a small window of opportunity opened up and I got one. I just saved the product page to my home screen. Good luck! Love mine and hope you get one!! [emoji4]




+1

It will be a shame if they don't make a shipment for everyone that's waiting. 

I was on a list for 6 weeks before it came in, but it showed up online first so I was able to release it to someone else.


----------



## toujours*chic

I got mine by being at the Rodeo boutique when they got in a shipment of 6 and one of the people on the waitlist declined it. I do not know why they did not just go down the waitlist but it was immediately offered to me when it was declined. A bird in the hand I guess- better to make the quick sale to the person in the store with cc ready to charge. This happened another time with the cabas mezzo- someone declined and I asked about it and it was offered to me. It doesn't quite seem fair but it does happen that being at the right place at the right time can make a difference. It is the same with online- you can leapfrog the waitlist if you are lucky.

So if you are out shopping, it does not hurt to ask. Shipments seem to be random to the US and come in spurts of 4-6 pieces- seems like every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dhee_un

I got 2 mini bags as walk in when i was travelling to Japan end of March. I was on waiting list at the place where i live (sydney). My friend who was on waiting list since Dec hasn't got any call yet. No luck in Hong Kong too..I was so lucky coz when i went to many stores in Japan, kept telling me sold out and very long waiting list. One day, i just simply went in to one store in Tokyo, i casually asked and guess what, they have 1 !! And i was thinking of my friend and asked if she has another 1....and to my disbelief she checked and said yes !! So i gave 1 to my friend and 1 for myself. So yes, no hurting in going to the stores and keep asking


----------



## Redenkeew

toujours*chic said:


> I got mine by being at the Rodeo boutique when they got in a shipment of 6 and one of the people on the waitlist declined it. I do not know why they did not just go down the waitlist but it was immediately offered to me when it was declined. A bird in the hand I guess- better to make the quick sale to the person in the store with cc ready to charge. This happened another time with the cabas mezzo- someone declined and I asked about it and it was offered to me. It doesn't quite seem fair but it does happen that being at the right place at the right time can make a difference. It is the same with online- you can leapfrog the waitlist if you are lucky.
> 
> So if you are out shopping, it does not hurt to ask. Shipments seem to be random to the US and come in spurts of 4-6 pieces- seems like every 2-3 weeks.



Going down the waitlist probably mean that they have to ship it out to different location. That costs money. From what I can tell from your post, they group the number of people from the same store on the waitlist and they fulfill the orders all at once. And once the shipment get to the store, the bags stay there.


----------



## Cakez

Wish I got the backpack when it first came out! The price in Canada including tax now is approx $2500 but if I went ahead and bought it back then I would've saved $400 :cry:


----------



## Bumbles

dhee_un said:


> I got 2 mini bags as walk in when i was travelling to Japan end of March. I was on waiting list at the place where i live (sydney). My friend who was on waiting list since Dec hasn't got any call yet. No luck in Hong Kong too..I was so lucky coz when i went to many stores in Japan, kept telling me sold out and very long waiting list. One day, i just simply went in to one store in Tokyo, i casually asked and guess what, they have 1 !! And i was thinking of my friend and asked if she has another 1....and to my disbelief she checked and said yes !! So i gave 1 to my friend and 1 for myself. So yes, no hurting in going to the stores and keep asking



Wow that's such great timing. I bet in Sydney you would still be on the waiting list too. Cause I still am &#128542; But they said to me 2 weeks now, so fingers crossed mine is on its way. My friend just recently got a call to get hers too! And she's been on the list since dec!


----------



## Bumbles

studentinneed said:


> Got added to the waiting list in the middle of January.
> Apparently I still have a 6-8 week wait, and I might not even get one then



Sorry to hear. Have you tried putting your name on different stores wait list? I have my name on 2 stores in my area, and the main store I've been on it since dec and still no news, but the other store said I should be getting mine in the next 2 weeks. Try that. Some stores are busier than others so try the less busier one. Good luck


----------



## studentinneed

So it turns out that despite apparently being put on the waiting list for the mini in January, I was not actually placed on it until 14th April - when I emailed asking how much longer to wait. Not too happy with LV customer service right now


----------



## purseonal obsession

Jenergyup said:


> Have you attempted monitoring the website daily? That's how I snagged mine- a small window of opportunity opened up and I got one. I just saved the product page to my home screen. Good luck! Love mine and hope you get one!! [emoji4]


Thank you! I will def try this &#128522;

Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jenergyup

studentinneed said:


> So it turns out that despite apparently being put on the waiting list for the mini in January, I was not actually placed on it until 14th April - when I emailed asking how much longer to wait. Not too happy with LV customer service right now




Sorry to hear that! Wonder what happened?


----------



## studentinneed

Jenergyup said:


> Sorry to hear that! Wonder what happened?



I'd love to know! Customer Service have promised to chase it up with the store tomorrow. But apparently the global waiting time is 6-8 weeks, so I would have had it by now if someone actually placed my preorder in January . So annoying though, as I had an email confirmation saying he's placed it.. So I'm guessing someone forgot to actually do it, only realised when I emailed asking how much longer, and then quickly put me on the list for it to arrive in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Jenergyup

studentinneed said:


> I'd love to know! Customer Service have promised to chase it up with the store tomorrow. But apparently the global waiting time is 6-8 weeks, so I would have had it by now if someone actually placed my preorder in January . So annoying though, as I had an email confirmation saying he's placed it.. So I'm guessing someone forgot to actually do it, only realised when I emailed asking how much longer, and then quickly put me on the list for it to arrive in 6-8 weeks.




It'll make it that much sweeter when you got it! Look forward to seeing it when you get it! [emoji1]


----------



## DarlingLily

studentinneed said:


> So it turns out that despite apparently being put on the waiting list for the mini in January, I was not actually placed on it until 14th April - when I emailed asking how much longer to wait. Not too happy with LV customer service right now




Ah sorry to hear! I went into the store about the end of March and talked to my SA and she said definitely the end of April they will start sending out their new batches to wait listed customers. I think it was 500 at the time. Me being the impatient person that I am, called my nearest Louis Vuitton the following week asking them to locate the mini backpack, and there were two left in the US. Called the New Jersey boutique (from California btw) and she checked if the customer still wanted it and I lucked out and she overnighted it the next day. Best of luck to you! Hopefully by the end of April you'll have your own mini!


----------



## Cakez

Found a preloved mini that is supposedly one of the first editions, but the date code is DU1185. Does anybody else have a backpack made approximately during 18th week (April~May) of 2015? Because I thought they came out around December


----------



## Redenkeew

My backpack was one of the first 10 that arrive in the US back in early November and the date code is AR4125. DU1185 is really early lol.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Woohoo. Personal shopper in UK got one of these babies and I jumped on it! Been waiting for one for too long. 

With the conversion rate, I'm saving 10% so no complaints. Would've saved more if I were able to get it myself in London been I don't mind since its still a nice chunk of change =] 

Should be getting it by early next week. Yay! My recovery gift to me


----------



## Acctt

Hello lovelies!!!

I just got this beautiful LV Palm Springs Mini and filmed a review in case you want to know more about this backpack  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BhEN4f3JRc


----------



## Jenergyup

candiesgirl408 said:


> Woohoo. Personal shopper in UK got one of these babies and I jumped on it! Been waiting for one for too long.
> 
> With the conversion rate, I'm saving 10% so no complaints. Would've saved more if I were able to get it myself in London been I don't mind since its still a nice chunk of change =]
> 
> Should be getting it by early next week. Yay! My recovery gift to me



Congratulations to you! Glad you finally got one! 



Acctt said:


> Hello lovelies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful LV Palm Springs Mini and filmed a review in case you want to know more about this backpack  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BhEN4f3JRc



Thanks! I will check it out. Enjoy it! I have one and am loving it!!


----------



## CSbaglvr

My Palm Springs Mini came in over the weekend! I waited around 4 weeks. 

In my impatience I had actually purchased the ps mini through a seller but unfortunately it had a funky smell inside when it was delivered so I mailed it back. 2 days later my SA called and said my bag had came in - couldn't have worked out better!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

CSbaglvr said:


> My Palm Springs Mini came in over the weekend! I waited around 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> In my impatience I had actually purchased the ps mini through a seller but unfortunately it had a funky smell inside when it was delivered so I mailed it back. 2 days later my SA called and said my bag had came in - couldn't have worked out better!!




Sorry you didn't have a good first experience but glad you finally got one! Congrats! 

We will be twins soon!!


----------



## Bumbles

CSbaglvr said:


> My Palm Springs Mini came in over the weekend! I waited around 4 weeks.
> 
> In my impatience I had actually purchased the ps mini through a seller but unfortunately it had a funky smell inside when it was delivered so I mailed it back. 2 days later my SA called and said my bag had came in - couldn't have worked out better!!


Worked out perfect. Congrats on your little baby.


----------



## CSbaglvr

candiesgirl408 said:


> Sorry you didn't have a good first experience but glad you finally got one! Congrats!
> 
> We will be twins soon!!



Thank you!! You will love this bag!! I've received so many compliments already 



Bumbles said:


> Worked out perfect. Congrats on your little baby.



Thanks!!


----------



## Jenergyup

My mini with a new oversized hot pink ombré pom! [emoji7]


----------



## candiesgirl408

Jenergyup said:


> My mini with a new oversized hot pink ombré pom! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334442




What a cutie!! I'm so excited for my backpack to arrive. I got so many bag charms waiting for it! Haha


----------



## cassoftroy

Anyone have any information on when or if a new batch will be coming to the States? I'm on a waiting list but also stalking the website.


----------



## Acctt

Hello! Does anyone know how long are the waiting lists in the US and UK?


----------



## candiesgirl408

Acctt said:


> Hello! Does anyone know how long are the waiting lists in the US and UK?




Waiting lists in the U.S. and UK are quite long. My LV had over 40-50 people on their list... I waited about 2 months. I'm finally getting mines next week. It's being shipped home to me...


I was Harrods wait list for almost 2 months


----------



## candiesgirl408

CSbaglvr said:


> Thank you!! You will love this bag!! I've received so many compliments already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have!! Everyone is ooh-ing and ahh-I got over this little baby! I'm so anxious for mines to arrive!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

cassoftroy said:


> Anyone have any information on when or if a new batch will be coming to the States? I'm on a waiting list but also stalking the website.




From what I've read on here, it seems like batches come every month with a couple and they are offered to whoever is on the wait list first... Some people have been able to surpass the wait list by being there at the store when a customer declines it but other than that, everyone has an estimated wait time of 6-8weeks


----------



## Redenkeew

cassoftroy said:


> Anyone have any information on when or if a new batch will be coming to the States? I'm on a waiting list but also stalking the website.




None of us know the answer to that question because, simply, we don't work for LV. Also non of the LV employees will answer that either because once that information is out, the consumers will be on their behind in why they are not getting the bags that were not made for them.


----------



## cassoftroy

Redenkeew said:


> None of us know the answer to that question because, simply, we don't work for LV. Also non of the LV employees will answer that either because once that information is out, the consumers will be on their behind in why they are not getting the bags that were not made for them.




Thanks so much! It was available to place in cart last night  but at the end of my check out it was already gone.


----------



## cassoftroy

Redenkeew said:


> None of us know the answer to that question because, simply, we don't work for LV. Also non of the LV employees will answer that either because once that information is out, the consumers will be on their behind in why they are not getting the bags that were not made for them.




Just asking because sometimes people do know. There have been quite a few hot items that CS has told me when they expect to receive stock and the information has been reliable. So it's not unheard of. But thanks


----------



## GAN

I m IN this club officially!!! [emoji1]
I placed my reservation via phone 3 days ago n am told the waiting time is about 1-1.5 months. Just as I am about to drop by the store today evening, to make full payment for my reservation, my sweet SA told me today afternoon that my item arrives!! Think she has managed to grab one fast for me when new stock arrives before distributing to the rest on waiting list.


[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just back home from my purchase with my adorable mini.

Here my new purchase&#10083;
Going to stop buying LV over next couple of months Hee Hee my splurge burst the limit after getting Siena pm and this pretty mini just this month April.


----------



## GAN




----------



## Louisgyal37

I just purchased one off the U.S  LV website couple minutes ago..

I'm currently in shock...


----------



## Jenergyup

Louisgyal37 said:


> I just purchased one off the U.S  LV website couple minutes ago..
> 
> I'm currently in shock...




Yay!! That's the way!! Congrats!!


----------



## cassoftroy

Louisgyal37 said:


> I just purchased one off the U.S  LV website couple minutes ago..
> 
> I'm currently in shock...




Same here!!! I am hoping the website isn't playing with my emotions. Lol


----------



## candiesgirl408

There's one on fashionphile right now for $2295... Quite an atrocious price though... Better off waiting on the list! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-palm-springs-backpack-mini-122949


----------



## studentinneed

candiesgirl408 said:


> Waiting lists in the U.S. and UK are quite long. My LV had over 40-50 people on their list... I waited about 2 months. I'm finally getting mines next week. It's being shipped home to me...
> 
> 
> I was Harrods wait list for almost 2 months


Wish I got put on the Harrods list. I've been waiting with Sloane street since mid January. Apparently I'm now 3rd...


----------



## Louisgyal37

cassoftroy said:


> Same here!!! I am hoping the website isn't playing with my emotions. Lol



Was your status updated to shipped yet?


----------



## cassoftroy

Louisgyal37 said:


> Was your status updated to shipped yet?




No not yet. Has yours?


----------



## Louisgyal37

cassoftroy said:


> No not yet. Has yours?



Status just updated to shipped an hour ago. I think processing is just slow. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## cassoftroy

Louisgyal37 said:


> Status just updated to shipped an hour ago. I think processing is just slow. Hope you get yours soon!




I JUST NOW got the shipping email. Yay for us!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

cassoftroy said:


> I JUST NOW got the shipping email. Yay for us!!!



Awesome!!


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> Awesome!!


Congrats! Hip hip, hooray!


----------



## GearGirly

Here is my PM, returned the BB it wasn't right for me even though it is so dang cute!!!


----------



## kimchella

It's super cute! Has anyone had buyers remorse on theirs yet?


----------



## Logic

Does the hoop at the bottom to stop the bag from falling over bother anyone?


----------



## chubbyshopper

kimchella said:


> It's super cute! Has anyone had buyers remorse on theirs yet?


It's a funny one as the more you use the mini the more you love it especially if you're a crossbody girl! 
It carries the essentials and my bulky set of keys. Definitely no buyers remorse from me&#128522;

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cassoftroy

GearGirly said:


> Here is my PM, returned the BB it wasn't right for me even though it is so dang cute!!!
> View attachment 3337998



I really like your PM!


----------



## GearGirly

cassoftroy said:


> I really like your PM!




Thank you I love it too!  I hope it's ok to add it to the mini thread it's just so active!


----------



## andrea.nicole

GearGirly said:


> Here is my PM, returned the BB it wasn't right for me even though it is so dang cute!!!
> View attachment 3337998


I think the PM is so cute! Sometimes I wish I got that over the MM....

PS: Go Giants!


----------



## Jenergyup

kimchella said:


> It's super cute! Has anyone had buyers remorse on theirs yet?




None from me either. Am using it almost daily!


----------



## kimchella

Just asking because I put my name down for one but am contemplating the PS mini or the Pochette Metis. I'm not sure if I will love the PS mini in say 3-5 years time...


----------



## dozzaroo

So stoked! Finally picking mine up tomorrow from my local store (KL, Malaysia) after putting my name down 2 weeks ago  WOOHOO! Cant wait to join you guys on here !


----------



## Jenergyup

dozzaroo said:


> So stoked! Finally picking mine up tomorrow from my local store (KL, Malaysia) after putting my name down 2 weeks ago  WOOHOO! Cant wait to join you guys on here !




Happy for you! Hope you love it![emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Bumbles

dozzaroo said:


> So stoked! Finally picking mine up tomorrow from my local store (KL, Malaysia) after putting my name down 2 weeks ago  WOOHOO! Cant wait to join you guys on here !



Excellent! Welcome to the club


----------



## UpUpnAway

kimchella said:


> Just asking because I put my name down for one but am contemplating the PS mini or the Pochette Metis. I'm not sure if I will love the PS mini in say 3-5 years time...



My exact concerns!


----------



## studentinneed

Mine has arrived!
Hopefully collecting it this weekend


----------



## Bumbles

studentinneed said:


> Mine has arrived!
> Hopefully collecting it this weekend



Yay! That was fast. They must be getting more shipment in now.


----------



## Bumbles

UpUpnAway said:


> My exact concerns!



PS mini all the way!


----------



## studentinneed

Bumbles said:


> Yay! That was fast. They must be getting more shipment in now.



I've been waiting for mine since January - so definitely not that fast! I was told the global wait now is apparently 6-8 weeks though


----------



## south-of-france

I'm first on the list now, after about 6-8 weeks, fingers crossed!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Mine comes in tomorrow! I'll be eagerly waiting the UPS man all day. XD!


----------



## Louisgyal37

candiesgirl408 said:


> Mine comes in tomorrow! I'll be eagerly waiting the UPS man all day. XD!



Mine comes tomorrow too. Let's get it on


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]


----------



## dozzaroo

Bumbles said:


> Excellent! Welcome to the club



Thanks! Just picked it up and it's EVERYTHING I hoped for and more


----------



## Bumbles

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895


Me either. The original is always the best. No love from me either.


----------



## yvimaus

Hi ... I´m in the backpack fever too 
So I´m thinking if I should buy this mini backpack too!!
What fits inside? Can someone show me a picture? Thank you!


----------



## luckyseven01

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895




Where on IG? Wondering who to follow to get all of these sneak peeks? Agree with you. Don't like these.


----------



## Sparkledolll

luckyseven01 said:


> Where on IG? Wondering who to follow to get all of these sneak peeks? Agree with you. Don't like these.




Stylespottingkw was the IG name I saw it from.


----------



## chubbyshopper

yvimaus said:


> Hi ... I´m in the backpack fever too
> So I´m thinking if I should buy this mini backpack too!!
> What fits inside? Can someone show me a picture? Thank you!








Here's a pic on the go. 
The silver kipling pouch holds just a few lip products, hair ties, a pen and some medication. Basically the equivalent of a  LV mini pochette(Mine is in another bag)


Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yvimaus

chubbyshopper said:


> Here's a pic on the go.
> The silver kipling pouch holds just a few lip products, hair ties, a pen and some medication. Basically the equivalent of a  LV mini pochette(Mine is in another bag)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you for your photo.
I think there fits a lot in it!


----------



## Blessed0819

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895



I would like it if it was one or other not a mix of the two prints.


----------



## Redenkeew

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895




The Mini is priced at $1910 for this version. 650 units made.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mini bp available on website!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

south-of-france said:


> I'm first on the list now, after about 6-8 weeks, fingers crossed!




I hope you get yours soon!! I just got mines an hour ago!! I love it!


----------



## candiesgirl408

yvimaus said:


> Thank you for your photo.
> 
> I think there fits a lot in it!




It is very roomy. I can fit all my essentials plus snacks XD haha


----------



## candiesgirl408

candiesgirl408 said:


> Mine comes in tomorrow! I'll be eagerly waiting the UPS man all day. XD!







Louisgyal37 said:


> Mine comes tomorrow too. Let's get it on




AND... After waiting like my dogs do for food... HERE... SHE... IS!!! 








Immediately opened her up and put my little fur charm on!! It's from VSAaccesorial on Etsy! Super well made and addictive. I have 4 XD 

She's the perfect crossbody and I like that I have an extra crossbody black strap now... Hmmm, maybe I'll get the Pallas clutch in noir and use the extra strap for it! 


Also date code: AR1146... My goodness it was hard to see it lol.


----------



## Louisgyal37

candiesgirl408 said:


> AND... After waiting like my dogs do for food... HERE... SHE... IS!!!
> 
> View attachment 3340441
> 
> View attachment 3340442
> 
> View attachment 3340443
> 
> 
> Immediately opened her up and put my little fur charm on!! It's from VSAaccesorial on Etsy! Super well made and addictive. I have 4 XD
> 
> She's the perfect crossbody and I like that I have an extra crossbody black strap now... Hmmm, maybe I'll get the Pallas clutch in noir and use the extra strap for it!
> 
> 
> Also date code: AR1146... My goodness it was hard to see it lol.



Super cute!!! I'll have to stalk etsy tonight!!


----------



## Bumbles

candiesgirl408 said:


> AND... After waiting like my dogs do for food... HERE... SHE... IS!!!
> 
> View attachment 3340441
> 
> View attachment 3340442
> 
> View attachment 3340443
> 
> 
> Immediately opened her up and put my little fur charm on!! It's from VSAaccesorial on Etsy! Super well made and addictive. I have 4 XD
> 
> She's the perfect crossbody and I like that I have an extra crossbody black strap now... Hmmm, maybe I'll get the Pallas clutch in noir and use the extra strap for it!
> 
> 
> Also date code: AR1146... My goodness it was hard to see it lol.



Was it in the pocket inside the main compartment? It is such an awkward place to try and find it lol Congrats on it finally arriving. It looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Louisgyal37 said:


> Super cute!!! I'll have to stalk etsy tonight!!




Please do! The charms are around $30-50. The big $100 ones though are SO worth it. I got one and my goodness it's gorgeous and the size of my head lol. This grey- red one was $35. 

The hardware is also very substantial and lovely quality and you can unhook them! So if I have a silver hw bag, I just switch them. Some charms come with initials on the chain too. A very nice touch =]




This one was $100... Has Swarovski eyes and nose! This one is on my Chanel boy =]


----------



## candiesgirl408

Bumbles said:


> Was it in the pocket inside the main compartment? It is such an awkward place to try and find it lol Congrats on it finally arriving. It looks great on you. Enjoy!




Yes. It was on the side of the inside pocket. It was such a task to get a look at it lol. And on top of that, it was a black tag ! It's like LV wants you to do yoga to see the tag lol. 

And thank you!! She's out with me right now. I'm elated!


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> Was it in the pocket inside the main compartment? It is such an awkward place to try and find it lol Congrats on it finally arriving. It looks great on you. Enjoy!




Hi,
For mine, the datecode tag can be seen clearly & easily located at inner - left side corner of bag. Not hidden in the inner of pocket. Just got mine last Friday.


----------



## Jenergyup

candiesgirl408 said:


> AND... After waiting like my dogs do for food... HERE... SHE... IS!!!
> 
> View attachment 3340441
> 
> View attachment 3340442
> 
> View attachment 3340443
> 
> 
> Immediately opened her up and put my little fur charm on!! It's from VSAaccesorial on Etsy! Super well made and addictive. I have 4 XD
> 
> She's the perfect crossbody and I like that I have an extra crossbody black strap now... Hmmm, maybe I'll get the Pallas clutch in noir and use the extra strap for it!
> 
> 
> Also date code: AR1146... My goodness it was hard to see it lol.




Congrats!! So cute and I love your bag charm! Will hope to get one too! Such beautiful craftsmanship.  enjoy your cutest bag ever! [emoji7][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Louisgyal37

Just received mine...finally. UPS are night owls around here. Fits quite a bit, very deceiving size when you look at it.


----------



## Jenergyup

Louisgyal37 said:


> Just received mine...finally. UPS are night owls around here. Fits quite a bit, very deceiving size when you look at it.




So happy for you! Love your SLG selection.  it truly is amazing how much this little bag holds. [emoji123]&#127996;it's a mighty mini!!


----------



## GAN

A quick question to check..
Does anyone find zipping up to open/close the bag is difficult ? I just tried on mine and find it stiff and difficulty in opening and closing the bag. I m sorting out n putting stuff as I plan to wear it to work tmr morn for the first time since my purchase &#10083;

Looks to your reply on this,[emoji6]


----------



## Louisgyal37

GAN said:


> A quick question to check..
> Does anyone find zipping up to open/close the bag is difficult ? I just tried on mine and find it stiff and difficulty in opening and closing the bag. I m sorting out n putting stuff as I plan to wear it to work tmr morn for the first time since my purchase &#10083;
> 
> Looks to your reply on this,[emoji6]



Yes, my zipper is a little stiff too. Planning on running wax paper along the teeth a bit.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Louisgyal37 said:


> Just received mine...finally. UPS are night owls around here. Fits quite a bit, very deceiving size when you look at it.




Congrats!!! We're bag twins again! Love this little backpack. Here's mine with my charm.


----------



## Louisgyal37

lillywillowbug said:


> Congrats!!! We're bag twins again! Love this little backpack. Here's mine with my charm.
> View attachment 3341048



What a cutie!! Is that a Fendi bug or another brand? I'm hunting down a similar charm


----------



## UpUpnAway

They're available on the u.s. Website right now! Just snagged one, yay!!!!! I am going to call and take myself off of the national waitlist now. I was number 400 or something when I put myself on around March 21. Will post pics when I receive it!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Louisgyal37 said:


> What a cutie!! Is that a Fendi bug or another brand? I'm hunting down a similar charm




I just got it on eBay. I can pm you the seller.


----------



## luvspurses

took mine out for a spin today for the first time. such an easy bag to carry, i wore it crossbody and it held my zippy compact wallet and much more. i was very impressed with the capacity and plan to carry it often! and did i mention, it is sooooo cute!


----------



## GAN

Louisgyal37 said:


> Yes, my zipper is a little stiff too. Planning on running wax paper along the teeth a bit.




Thanks for letting me know. 
Will the TOP flap of the bag tend to get into the way when zipping open or close. I keep having this problem and am not comfortable. Not sure if this is normal for the rest of users. Or is it just mine got defect problem.
[emoji28]


----------



## Jenergyup

Mine is super smooth now but was stiff at first. However even though the action is smooth it does sometimes get stuck for a sec on the top/curve of the zipper track. I think that might be the nature of the semicircular zipper track (as opposed to linear track.) Hope this make sense and helps!  wax paper sounds like a good idea!


----------



## UpUpnAway

GAN said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> Will the TOP flap of the bag tend to get into the way when zipping open or close. I keep having this problem and am not comfortable. Not sure if this is normal for the rest of users. Or is it just mine got defect problem.
> [emoji28]



I ordered my bag yesterday online and received my bag astonishingly fast today! I LOVE IT!!!!!

But, yes, I also find the same zipper problem with mine. It gets caught by the top flap. I have heard from YouTube reviews that the zipper gets smoother with use. I'm hoping things just get better with the flap. It's not terrible and I'm willing to still live with it if it doesn't.


----------



## andrea.nicole

UpUpnAway said:


> I ordered my bag yesterday online and received my bag astonishingly fast today! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> But, yes, I also find the same zipper problem with mine. It gets caught by the top flap. I have heard from YouTube reviews that the zipper gets smoother with use. I'm hoping things just get better with the flap. It's not terrible and I'm willing to still live with it if it doesn't.



I used the wax paper on mine and the zipper is much smoother.


----------



## monkey88

I also used a little wax lightly run through the zipper once, it get super smooth now.


----------



## south-of-france

I'm in!!! No problems with the zipper or flap so far  It's sooo cute and light and fun!


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## south-of-france

Mod pics!






Sotty for the white dirt on the mirror...


----------



## candiesgirl408

lillywillowbug said:


> Congrats!!! We're bag twins again! Love this little backpack. Here's mine with my charm.
> View attachment 3341048




I love your charm!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

south-of-france said:


> Mod pics!
> View attachment 3343036
> 
> View attachment 3343037
> 
> View attachment 3343038
> 
> Sotty for the white dirt on the mirror...
> View attachment 3343039
> 
> View attachment 3343041
> 
> View attachment 3343042
> 
> View attachment 3343043
> 
> View attachment 3343044



Congrats! You got your bag quite quickly!

Looks great on you! This bag looks awesome on everyone I've seen it on and I love that it can be carried so many ways! Enjoy your cutie!


----------



## candiesgirl408

andrea.nicole said:


> I used the wax paper on mine and the zipper is much smoother.




Oh, I guess I'll try this because I do have a bit of a problem at the top... I've just been putting my finger under the flap as a zip across and it eases the issue. It's softening with use but I want the process to be faster! Now to find some wax paper... Craft store?


----------



## candiesgirl408

We are matching today with some blue!


----------



## Bumbles

south-of-france said:


> Mod pics!
> View attachment 3343036
> 
> View attachment 3343037
> 
> View attachment 3343038
> 
> Sotty for the white dirt on the mirror...
> View attachment 3343039
> 
> View attachment 3343041
> 
> View attachment 3343042
> 
> View attachment 3343043
> 
> View attachment 3343044


Wow! It came in so fast. Almost no wait time at all. Lucky you. Looks great on you! Enjoy it.


----------



## andrea.nicole

candiesgirl408 said:


> Oh, I guess I'll try this because I do have a bit of a problem at the top... I've just been putting my finger under the flap as a zip across and it eases the issue. It's softening with use but I want the process to be faster! Now to find some wax paper... Craft store?



Grocery stores should have it. Wax paper was also recommended to me by the SA in store.


----------



## south-of-france

Bumbles said:


> Wow! It came in so fast. Almost no wait time at all. Lucky you. Looks great on you! Enjoy it.




Thank you. I ordered in February though, so a two month wait


----------



## south-of-france

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3343448
> 
> 
> We are matching today with some blue!




Looks great, nice pop of color!


----------



## south-of-france

candiesgirl408 said:


> Congrats! You got your bag quite quickly!
> 
> Looks great on you! This bag looks awesome on everyone I've seen it on and I love that it can be carried so many ways! Enjoy your cutie!




Thank you!


----------



## candiesgirl408

south-of-france said:


> Looks great, nice pop of color!




Thank you! I have so many bag charms that I got while I waiting for this bag XD 

I'm excited to finally use them all =]


----------



## yvimaus

south-of-france said:


> Mod pics!
> View attachment 3343036
> 
> View attachment 3343037
> 
> View attachment 3343038
> 
> Sotty for the white dirt on the mirror...
> View attachment 3343039
> 
> View attachment 3343041
> 
> View attachment 3343042
> 
> View attachment 3343043
> 
> View attachment 3343044


Very nice backpack!!


----------



## GAN

UpUpnAway said:


> I ordered my bag yesterday online and received my bag astonishingly fast today! I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But, yes, I also find the same zipper problem with mine. It gets caught by the top flap. I have heard from YouTube reviews that the zipper gets smoother with use. I'm hoping things just get better with the flap. It's not terrible and I'm willing to still live with it if it doesn't.







andrea.nicole said:


> I used the wax paper on mine and the zipper is much smoother.







monkey88 said:


> I also used a little wax lightly run through the zipper once, it get super smooth now.







candiesgirl408 said:


> Oh, I guess I'll try this because I do have a bit of a problem at the top... I've just been putting my finger under the flap as a zip across and it eases the issue. It's softening with use but I want the process to be faster! Now to find some wax paper... Craft store?






Dear all!!
I want to thank you ladies for sharing with me the idea of using wax paper!!  [emoji8]

I just managed to locate wax paper from another supermarket today. Initially I can't find any in my nearby grocery marts and all I have found is baking paper.  Nearly wanna grab baking paper instead to try.  Luckily just now manage to spot wax paper at another supermarket. 

I just cut off some wax paper and rubbed over the zipper area all round the opening of my mini. Voila!!! It works!! Much more smoother and easier to zip close and open!!! What a miracle idea... !! [emoji173]&#65039; I never heard of this method till one of you starts sharing this method here. Phew!!! Really a life saving indeed!

I hv a hard time zipping open last Friday when I used it out. Keep using a finger to push inner out to zip. Really got me so frustrated. I started thinking if mine is refunded item from another customer since I managed to get it so fast within 3 days on waiting list. Once again thank you ladies for sharing this method .. I m loving my mini more than ever.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Can Emilie wallet fit into Palm Springs mini? I checked out the dimensions for the Palm Springs mini and Emilie wallet, Emilie wallet can fit in nicely. Anyone tried before? &#129300;


----------



## Louisgyal37

LV Bags Lover said:


> Can Emilie wallet fit into Palm Springs mini? I checked out the dimensions for the Palm Springs mini and Emilie wallet, Emilie wallet can fit in nicely. Anyone tried before? &#129300;



Yes, it fits but the glazed edges may rub against the top of the bag when putting it in so just have to be conscious of that


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Louisgyal37 said:


> Yes, it fits but the glazed edges may rub against the top of the bag when putting it in so just have to be conscious of that



Any photo to show? &#129300;


----------



## babydau

totally loving everyone's posts!! praying to be part of this club sometime this year!


----------



## candiesgirl408

GAN said:


> Dear all!!
> I want to thank you ladies for sharing with me the idea of using wax paper!!  [emoji8]
> 
> I just managed to locate wax paper from another supermarket today. Initially I can't find any in my nearby grocery marts and all I have found is baking paper.  Nearly wanna grab baking paper instead to try.  Luckily just now manage to spot wax paper at another supermarket.
> 
> I just cut off some wax paper and rubbed over the zipper area all round the opening of my mini. Voila!!! It works!! Much more smoother and easier to zip close and open!!! What a miracle idea... !! [emoji173]&#65039; I never heard of this method till one of you starts sharing this method here. Phew!!! Really a life saving indeed!
> 
> I hv a hard time zipping open last Friday when I used it out. Keep using a finger to push inner out to zip. Really got me so frustrated. I started thinking if mine is refunded item from another customer since I managed to get it so fast within 3 days on waiting list. Once again thank you ladies for sharing this method .. I m loving my mini more than ever.
> 
> View attachment 3344897




Yay! In definitely picking some up today!! Mines been kind of tough too and I was starting to feel apprehensive about it. But since you say it a night and day change, I'm going to hunt for it. Hopefully my store has it. If not, in sure the baking aisle of a craft store will.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Eye candy of the day =]


----------



## candiesgirl408

babydau said:


> totally loving everyone's posts!! praying to be part of this club sometime this year!




You will! The new supply should be trickling in soon!! I waited like a month for this baby so don't lose hope!


----------



## babydau

thank you sweetie! im trying to stay positive... im a new mom and my daughter is now 13 months old, so i personally feel its ok to buy LV again.

i sold ALL my LV bags while pregnant because i felt so bad not working and having all the financial responsibility on my hubby.  

now that shes older and i am back in the working world... the LV bug is starting to bite LOL


----------



## strandedflower

Does anybody else have a lot of trouble with zipping up the backpack? Like the zipper is too pushed back? I'm having difficulty with zipping it up. Any advice?


----------



## cassoftroy

Mine arrived today and I don't love it as much as I thought I would. It's very cute, just not me.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

strandedflower said:


> Does anybody else have a lot of trouble with zipping up the backpack? Like the zipper is too pushed back? I'm having difficulty with zipping it up. Any advice?



Use candle wax to smooth the new zipper. &#129300;


----------



## fabuleux

cassoftroy said:


> Mine arrived today and I don't love it as much as I thought I would. It's very cute, just not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345353
> View attachment 3345354



Send it back! You will make someone else happy!


----------



## Loco4Coco

cassoftroy said:


> Mine arrived today and I don't love it as much as I thought I would. It's very cute, just not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345353
> View attachment 3345354


 


I'll take it off your hands


----------



## strandedflower

LV Bags Lover said:


> Use candle wax to smooth the new zipper. &#129300;


Thank you! I will try it!


----------



## MsAltoa

They are super cute! I hope they release one in damier ebene or maybe even a SE. I wonder why they didn't use the micro lining, it would've made it more lush


----------



## cassoftroy

fabuleux said:


> Send it back! You will make someone else happy!



I immediately took it to the boutique and got an Alma  - I'm sure whomever is next on the waitlist is a very happy person!


----------



## cassoftroy

Loco4Coco said:


> I'll take it off your hands



Ha ha - I took it back to the boutique


----------



## Kirkland

Congrats


----------



## strandedflower

LV Bags Lover said:


> Any photo to show? &#129300;



Pictured is my Rose Ballerine Emilie wallet


----------



## LV Bags Lover

strandedflower said:


> Pictured is my Rose Ballerine Emilie wallet



Thanks so much, strandedflower! &#128536;

Btw, did you have difficulty putting it in and taking out the Emilie? I read somewhere in the forum and people are saying have to be careful of the Emilie edges when putting in and taking out. &#129300;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895



Are they real? &#129300;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

This lady from TPF shown photos of the Emilie cannot fit. &#129300;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Another photo attached. &#128517;


----------



## yvimaus

I ordered the backpack yesterday! Yeahhhh 
I can order it on the homepage!! 

Now I´m so excited!!!


----------



## south-of-france

The Clemence wallet fits in my mini [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

LV Bags Lover said:


> Are they real? &#129300;




Yes, limited edition.


----------



## candiesgirl408

MsAltoa said:


> They are super cute! I hope they release one in damier ebene or maybe even a SE. I wonder why they didn't use the micro lining, it would've made it more lush




As much as I do like the micro lining, it's such a pain to get lint and dust out of it. I actually like the nylon lining because it's easy to clean. I don't think all bags should be like this but I can understand why they did it for the backpack. 

To me, the mini backpack is an adventure bag. So to make it more "utilitarian," they used nylon. It's not as luxe but I guess for the money, you could also pick up an Epi alma BB instead if you wanted the lush lining... 

If they made it in DE, I'd probably be clawing my way into LV for it XD


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Natalie j said:


> Yes, limited edition.



But store has them now? &#129300;


----------



## candiesgirl408

yvimaus said:


> I ordered the backpack yesterday! Yeahhhh
> I can order it on the homepage!!
> 
> Now I´m so excited!!!




YAYY! Welcome to the club (almost)! You'll love her! The zipper is tough at first but it'll smooth out and with some wax paper, you'll be good to go!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895




If this is real..then all I can say is yikes.


----------



## candiesgirl408

babydau said:


> thank you sweetie! im trying to stay positive... im a new mom and my daughter is now 13 months old, so i personally feel its ok to buy LV again.
> 
> i sold ALL my LV bags while pregnant because i felt so bad not working and having all the financial responsibility on my hubby.
> 
> now that shes older and i am back in the working world... the LV bug is starting to bite LOL




Awh, I'm sorry you had to sell your bags but I do definitely understand that sometimes we have priorities and gotta make some hard decisions. The beauty of the handbag world is that you'll always find something new to cause your heart to flutter! And sometimes they're better than the last bags. =]

You deserve something nice. Raising a baby isn't easy and neither is working while you're doing it. You'll get your bag soon and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Just keep in the mind that the zipper will be tough at first =] 

Don't forget to treat yourself sometimes. It keeps us all sane =]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

candiesgirl408 said:


> If this is real..then all I can say is yikes.



The color combination is a bit mismatch. &#129300;


----------



## strandedflower

LV Bags Lover said:


> Thanks so much, strandedflower! &#128536;
> 
> Btw, did you have difficulty putting it in and taking out the Emilie? I read somewhere in the forum and people are saying have to be careful of the Emilie edges when putting in and taking out. &#129300;



It wasn't too difficult but yeah you have to be careful of the sides of the wallet, maybe put your hand over it when pulling the Emilie in and out because the zipper can scrape the side.

I would suggest a smaller wallet to be on the safe side.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

strandedflower said:


> It wasn't too difficult but yeah you have to be careful of the sides of the wallet, maybe put your hand over it when pulling the Emilie in and out because the zipper can scrape the side.
> 
> I would suggest a smaller wallet to be on the safe side.



I see. Thanks for replying. &#128522;


----------



## studentinneed

Which purses do people use with their mini?
I'm wanting a matching purse but can't see what to buy.. I already have a zip around, so was thinking a sarah multicartes?


----------



## Jenergyup

studentinneed said:


> Which purses do people use with their mini?
> I'm wanting a matching purse but can't see what to buy.. I already have a zip around, so was thinking a sarah multicartes?




I was using Rosalie which was a perfect size but just sold it at am thinking about the Sarah Multicartes which I think would be perfect for my small bags (and I am a mostly card person- hardly ever carry cash or coins so didn't make complete use of the Rosalie though it was beautiful!) Victorine wallet would be a great fit too!


----------



## studentinneed

Jenergyup said:


> I was using Rosalie which was a perfect size but just sold it at am thinking about the Sarah Multicartes which I think would be perfect for my small bags (and I am a mostly card person- hardly ever carry cash or coins so didn't make complete use of the Rosalie though it was beautiful!) Victorine wallet would be a great fit too!



Mind me asking why you sold your rosalie? I've just found a photo of the inside (why don't LV provide these!?) and it seems so useful? Annoyingly it's call for availability.. So not sure if I'll manage to find one. 
I feel so restricted as most of the compact purses seem to be trifold, which I'm really not into.


----------



## Bumbles

studentinneed said:


> Which purses do people use with their mini?
> I'm wanting a matching purse but can't see what to buy.. I already have a zip around, so was thinking a sarah multicartes?



I saw someone using a Pallas compact in a black trim and it matches the mini perfectly and was a great size. Check that one out


----------



## Jenergyup

studentinneed said:


> Mind me asking why you sold your rosalie? I've just found a photo of the inside (why don't LV provide these!?) and it seems so useful? Annoyingly it's call for availability.. So not sure if I'll manage to find one.
> 
> I feel so restricted as most of the compact purses seem to be trifold, which I'm really not into.




Hi! Sure- I actually preordered the Rosalie in January. I revived it about 1 month ago- it is a beautiful little piece! 

You may want to call LV customer service to see if you can get on a waitlist. 

There were a few small factors that made me realize I might make better use of the Multicartes: 

-I didn't use the coin section 
- the zipper pull of the coin section was getting in my way (perhaps made more annoying that it served no purpose as I don't use the coin compartment)
- the canvas seemed really stiff (likely normal  for canvas but I think I want something more pliable- I'm spoiled by the new squooshy canvas they used on the mini backpack probably!)
-I want to organize my cards in a more linear fashion
- I knew the pink button cover would wear
Good luck finding your perfect mini wallet! 
[emoji3]


----------



## luckycardslady

Anybody know if the zippy organizer will fit or too big?


----------



## Louisgyal37

luckycardslady said:


> Anybody know if the zippy organizer will fit or too big?



Too long for the mini!! The longest length wallet that would fit, albeit snuggly, would be the emilie. Z.O is almost 1/2 inch longer.


----------



## yvimaus

The Sarah wallet fits inside the backpack too!
I test it today!

Today the mini backpack arrive! 
It´s sooooo beautiful!


----------



## luckycardslady

Louisgyal37 said:


> Too long for the mini!! The longest length wallet that would fit, albeit snuggly, would be the emilie. Z.O is almost 1/2 inch longer.



thanks! i was able to fit my brazza since i think its the same size as emilie, but looking for a zip around wallet. i think the regular zippy should fit, need it in rose ballerine!


----------



## south-of-france

Clemence fits as well


----------



## UpUpnAway

Available on the US site now!

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


----------



## Blessed0819

I will be joining the club soon!&#128541; Was able to snag one off the website and should arrive on Wednesday &#127881;


----------



## Jenergyup

Blessed0819 said:


> I will be joining the club soon![emoji13] Was able to snag one off the website and should arrive on Wednesday [emoji322]




Yahoo!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;congrats!


----------



## Blessed0819

Jenergyup said:


> Yahoo!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;congrats!




Thank you it was a huge Mother's Day surprise from my hubby! He also go me the favorite mm mono! I was so surprised! [emoji7] 

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! Many blessings to you and your families!


----------



## Jenergyup

Blessed0819 said:


> Thank you it was a huge Mother's Day surprise from my hubby! He also go me the favorite mm mono! I was so surprised! [emoji7]
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to everyone! Many blessings to you and your families!




Wow! What a wonderful surprise. I love mine and find it soooo useful and fun! Congrats on the mm mini too! Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## irishpandabear

Love, love, love!  I totally agree this is edgy and fun.  Such a chic twist on a backpack.


----------



## RasberryLV

Got my mini backpack today! Mother's day present for myself! &#129303;&#129303; Very cute and fun bag running errands! I used up my store credits for this baby finally!


----------



## Bumbles

RasberryLV said:


> Got my mini backpack today! Mother's day present for myself! &#129303;&#129303; Very cute and fun bag running errands! I used up my store credits for this baby finally!



Very cute! Love the Pom Pom


----------



## RasberryLV

Bumbles said:


> Very cute! Love the Pom Pom


Thank you dear! It's Furla pom pom.


----------



## breakfast@marys

i was at the lv store and got on the list for the palm springs pm.

the sa told me that it's the last time they'd restock all of the palm spring backpack sizes and then they are going to discontinue.

just wanted to let you guys know.
maybe someone else heard something similar or different.


----------



## Louisgyal37

The mini is available..quite a few came in!!!!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my mini today [emoji7]


----------



## Aimsley

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my mini today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3353417




Looks great! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yvimaus

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my mini today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3353417



Very beautiful!


----------



## nlovewpurses

Louisgyal37 said:


> The mini is available..quite a few came in!!!!




Where? Been hunting for one!


----------



## Louisgyal37

nlovewpurses said:


> Where? Been hunting for one!



It was available online yesterday between the hours of 9  and 10 a.m There were at least 3 available because I purchased one and it was still available. Out of curiosity, I added another one to the cart and there was still another available. By 10, it was sold out again. This is the second one I purchased( sold the first to fund another bag) between the same hours. Hint hint


----------



## nlovewpurses

Louisgyal37 said:


> It was available online yesterday between the hours of 9  and 10 a.m There were at least 3 available because I purchased one and it was still available. Out of curiosity, I added another one to the cart and there was still another available. By 10, it was sold out again. This is the second one I purchased( sold the first to fund another bag) between the same hours. Hint hint




Thanks for giving me hope![emoji4] I'm going to start stalking the website. Lol! Are you in the US?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Finally, I received mine after 1 week of waiting &#128580;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

But I noticed a defect. There're 2 holes/cracks at the stitching. Is it normal? &#129300;


----------



## Louisgyal37

nlovewpurses said:


> Thanks for giving me hope![emoji4] I'm going to start stalking the website. Lol! Are you in the US?



Yes, I'm in U.S. How I was able to find them was by adding the palms spring bkpk page to my home screen on my mobile. That way I can check it consistently throughout the day with one click. It worked like a charm. Hope you find yours soon&#128522;


----------



## purseonal obsession

Finally got her after 2 weeks of being on the waitlist! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;






Follow me on Instagram and subscribe to my Youtube channel: @purseonalobsession


----------



## NissePigen

Still waiting for mine.... Almost 5 weeks now, in Denmark we can't buy online... It is sooo hard to wait!


----------



## michumichu

I should get mine next Friday! I can't wait [emoji4]


----------



## michumichu

yvimaus said:


> The Sarah wallet fits inside the backpack too!
> I test it today!
> 
> Today the mini backpack arrive!
> It´s sooooo beautiful!




Yay! I was hoping for that wallet to fit!


----------



## Bumbles

michumichu said:


> Yay! I was hoping for that wallet to fit!



Finally got mine yesterday, after months of waiting. Hooray! Apparently, not much are being made anymore, and the supply will be slowing ceasing, according to my SA. 

It's super gorgeous in real life. Can't wait to use her.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Bumbles said:


> Finally got mine yesterday, after months of waiting. Hooray! Apparently, not much are being made anymore, and the supply will be slowing ceasing, according to my SA.
> 
> It's super gorgeous in real life. Can't wait to use her. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Congrats.. I'm sure the wait has been worth it!


----------



## Bumbles

chubbyshopper said:


> Congrats.. I'm sure the wait has been worth it!


YES! She's gorgeous and super cute. Great for putting different kinds of SLGs. I've always been using mini wallets so that fits perfectly. Am thinking of getting an Empreinte cles either in poppy or denim, lol


----------



## Jenergyup

Bumbles said:


> YES! She's gorgeous and super cute. Great for putting different kinds of SLGs. I've always been using mini wallets so that fits perfectly. Am thinking of getting an Empreinte cles either in poppy or denim, lol




Bumbles- so happy you finally got one! You have been waiting sooooo long!! Enjoy! Love mine- ditto re: SLGs!


----------



## jesspursldy

Natalie j said:


> I just saw this pic in Instagram so I thought I'd share... Don't love it though [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339895



When does that two tone bag come out!?!?


----------



## Bumbles

Jenergyup said:


> Bumbles- so happy you finally got one! You have been waiting sooooo long!! Enjoy! Love mine- ditto re: SLGs!



Thanks! It sure was. We're twins now!


----------



## RasberryLV

Bumbles said:


> Finally got mine yesterday, after months of waiting. Hooray! Apparently, not much are being made anymore, and the supply will be slowing ceasing, according to my SA.
> 
> It's super gorgeous in real life. Can't wait to use her. [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Congrats dear!! Yeah for twinsies!! &#128536;&#128525;

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bumbles

RasberryLV said:


> Congrats dear!! Yeah for twinsies!! &#128536;&#128525;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Yay! So glad to see many of you getting your new minis! 

I've been using mines daily since I got it! The zipper is easing up and it's soo roomy and very cute! I'm getting compliments every day [emoji23]


I wish it would come in more prints! Hopefully the rest of you still waiting will get yours!! I'm crossing my fingers for all of you!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


Really cute! I love this backpack  Cute phone case too btw!


----------



## shalomjude

Bumbles said:


> Finally got mine yesterday, after months of waiting. Hooray! Apparently, not much are being made anymore, and the supply will be slowing ceasing, according to my SA.
> 
> It's super gorgeous in real life. Can't wait to use her.



Wooo hoo 
Good things come to those who wait and what a wait for you well done&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Bumbles said:


> Finally got mine yesterday, after months of waiting. Hooray! Apparently, not much are being made anymore, and the supply will be slowing ceasing, according to my SA.
> 
> It's super gorgeous in real life. Can't wait to use her.



Congrats! Share with photos pls! &#128525;


----------



## mcheng96

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

shalomjude said:


> Wooo hoo
> Good things come to those who wait and what a wait for you well done&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you SJ! It sure was!


----------



## shalomjude

Bumbles said:


> Thank you SJ! It sure was!



I know ...saw someone using it today ...super cute
now what is next?


----------



## Bumbles

shalomjude said:


> I know ...saw someone using it today ...super cute
> now what is next?


I should really go to ban island,..........but this forum is always so inspiring! Lol I'm thinking of getting an Empreinte cles, probably denim or poppy next. But none are here for me to see yet. And I've been eyeing the nano Dora as well..... I'm not sure how limited they really are, but I've been told it is, but not sure. The only thing is the size, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting, or should pass on it. How is your blueberry nano Noe going? How are you finding it?


----------



## shalomjude

Bumbles said:


> I should really go to ban island,..........but this forum is always so inspiring! Lol I'm thinking of getting an Empreinte cles, probably denim or poppy next. But none are here for me to see yet. And I've been eyeing the nano Dora as well..... I'm not sure how limited they really are, but I've been told it is, but not sure. The only thing is the size, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting, or should pass on it. How is your blueberry nano Noe going? How are you finding it?



cles is a good functional piece and either colour will be lovely inside your mini PS
I love the dora nano ...so so cute ..only issue I could see would be the zipper and placing your hand inside all the time?? I think it is a great design 
I hardly use any of my LV's as I ride my bike everywhere so they all stay home
waiting to see what a/w will bring .... otherwise I might go for something quite special


----------



## Bumbles

shalomjude said:


> cles is a good functional piece and either colour will be lovely inside your mini PS
> I love the dora nano ...so so cute ..only issue I could see would be the zipper and placing your hand inside all the time?? I think it is a great design
> I hardly use any of my LV's as I ride my bike everywhere so they all stay home
> waiting to see what a/w will bring .... otherwise I might go for something quite special


Yeah, I hope more exciting things come out too! What special thing are you eyeing??


----------



## shalomjude

Bumbles said:


> Yeah, I hope more exciting things come out too! What special thing are you eyeing??



have to wait and see what a/w brings


----------



## vernislover87

Hey for all you Aussie girls! Just paid for mine today and told it would be an 8 week wait - paid in full so hoping that it won't really be 8 weeks but the girls in store said that stock is coming through so they needed to allocate it first to those already in line. This is at the Melbourne Collins St flagship - Chadstone said 3-4mth wait because they receive the stock slower so didn't want to take the any payment. They said they'll call and process it as a full order when it arrives and you can then pick it up any time after it has been processed. Lucky I'm dead sure I want this bag... can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Got a call from Harrods LV, they got in my reservation for a Palm Springs mini but I already was able to find one. Hopefully the next person on the list is on here and gets their new baby soon!


----------



## kaykaylen

So happy this morning my SA called to say my bag is in store! I am from singapore and just ordered the bag last week and got it within a week.. looks like either im damn lucky or its not hard to get it in Singapore i guess! Just within a week! 3person infront of me and its all clear in just a week! Looks like they are getting more shipment of the bag.

I believe its cheaper to get from singapore too. 

P/S called to check with sg lv cust service and they told me its faster to put urself in waiting list in ngeeann city or mbs(less than 10)rather than in the ion orchard store(more than 10people on list), its faster that way.


----------



## breathe.love

kaykaylen said:


> So happy this morning my SA called to say my bag is in store! I am from singapore and just ordered the bag last week and got it within a week.. looks like either im damn lucky or its not hard to get it in Singapore i guess! Just within a week! 3person infront of me and its all clear in just a week! Looks like they are getting more shipment of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its cheaper to get from singapore too.
> 
> 
> 
> P/S called to check with sg lv cust service and they told me its faster to put urself in waiting list in ngeeann city or mbs(less than 10)rather than in the ion orchard store(more than 10people on list), its faster that way.




Congrats! & do you mind sharing how much is it in SG? [emoji254]


----------



## OSURxTN

Mine is processing and should be here in a week according to my SA.  [emoji3]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> So happy this morning my SA called to say my bag is in store! I am from singapore and just ordered the bag last week and got it within a week.. looks like either im damn lucky or its not hard to get it in Singapore i guess! Just within a week! 3person infront of me and its all clear in just a week! Looks like they are getting more shipment of the bag.
> 
> I believe its cheaper to get from singapore too.
> 
> P/S called to check with sg lv cust service and they told me its faster to put urself in waiting list in ngeeann city or mbs(less than 10)rather than in the ion orchard store(more than 10people on list), its faster that way.



Hi fellow country friend! I am from SG too. &#128075;&#127996;

Yeah, I can say SG LV store is fast in replenish their stock. I also waited for 1 week to get my &#127890; mini backpack. &#128170;&#127996;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

breathe.love said:


> Congrats! & do you mind sharing how much is it in SG? [emoji254]



SGD2260 inclusive tax


----------



## breathe.love

LV Bags Lover said:


> SGD2260 inclusive tax



Thank you for the information.


----------



## kaykaylen

$2260 increase from $2180sgd.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> $2260 increase from $2180sgd.



The mini backpack used to be SGD2180? You pay how much for it?


----------



## Yamyingying

Anyone here 5'2 that can post a modeling pic?


----------



## michumichu

I can't wait for mine! It should arrive this Friday!


----------



## kaykaylen

I paid 2260sgd as it has been month since the increase. Thou increase is not as much compare to other countries.. just delighted they can actually get it so fast for me as i told my SA to put it as urgent needed. Previously she told me waiting time is 1-2mths.. i guess they just buff more time to prevent complains.. thank god it came so soon..


----------



## kaykaylen

Rush to lv this morning for this lovely beauty.. SA was duper nice and gave me a draw string bag upon request. Its easier to store it in.


----------



## Homiesgirl

Hello ladies... anyone knows the price for the pm in sgd? Tia


----------



## breathe.love

kaykaylen said:


> Rush to lv this morning for this lovely beauty.. SA was duper nice and gave me a draw string bag upon request. Its easier to store it in.




It's so cute and pretty! Congrats on getting your hands on this cutie [emoji1]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> I paid 2260sgd as it has been month since the increase. Thou increase is not as much compare to other countries.. just delighted they can actually get it so fast for me as i told my SA to put it as urgent needed. Previously she told me waiting time is 1-2mths.. i guess they just buff more time to prevent complains.. thank god it came so soon..



Yeah, I also paid SGD2260. Anyway, the bag is ours now!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Rush to lv this morning for this lovely beauty.. SA was duper nice and gave me a draw string bag upon request. Its easier to store it in.



Look &#128077;&#127996; on you! Any bag charm to match your &#127890;? &#129300;

The draw string dustbag is big one or small one? &#128516;


----------



## kaykaylen

I am gonna put a cute bear charm probably to the black leather at the bottom of the bag (thou its for scarf purpose). My SA gave me a small drawstring dustbag. Its for the shoes actually but it fits exactly the size of the bag.. oh what can we demand more, the bag came in within a week! Excellent service in LV singapore..


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> I am gonna put a cute bear charm probably to the black leather at the bottom of the bag (thou its for scarf purpose). My SA gave me a small drawstring dustbag. Its for the shoes actually but it fits exactly the size of the bag.. oh what can we demand more, the bag came in within a week! Excellent service in LV singapore..


Hanging a bear charm is a great idea! Hope you can share some photos.&#128525;

It's not a bad idea to use shoes dustbag to store the mini &#127890;. My only concern is I don't know whether the shoes dustbag is clean or not. Maybe I am an OCD person therefore I am quite paranoia on cleanliness. My SA said she can give me a draw string dustbag but it will be a bigger one which is meant for the bigger size backpack. So, I choose to use the normal original dustbag for the mini backpack. &#129300;


----------



## kaykaylen

Just nice drawstring dustbag. Luckily the the box was is perfect size for the bag. &#128521;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Just nice drawstring dustbag. Luckily the the box was is perfect size for the bag. &#128521;



The draw string dustbag just nice for the &#127890; &#128077;&#127996;

Maybe I am just overly paranoia. &#128580;


----------



## GAN

kaykaylen said:


> Just nice drawstring dustbag. Luckily the the box was is perfect size for the bag. [emoji6]




Nice!!! The drawstring bag fits just nice.
I did asked for one like yours but SA I met that day keep telling the other one is original one and refused to exchange that to drawstring.

But I did not receive the booklet for my purchase. &#129300;strange


----------



## kaykaylen

That booklet was inside of the bag with the serial number sticker and the small card. My SA did not hesitate to change the draw string dustbag for me when i requested for. I asked her nicely and told her i had too many flap dustbag..so yea..i believe they should be able to do the change but not obligate to all request..


----------



## LV Bags Lover

GAN said:


> Nice!!! The drawstring bag fits just nice.
> I did asked for one like yours but SA I met that day keep telling the other one is original one and refused to exchange that to drawstring.
> 
> But I did not receive the booklet for my purchase. &#129300;strange



Now you mentioned the booklet and I remember. Almost forget. &#128518;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> That booklet was inside of the bag with the serial number sticker and the small card. My SA did not hesitate to change the draw string dustbag for me when i requested for. I asked her nicely and told her i had too many flap dustbag..so yea..i believe they should be able to do the change but not obligate to all request..



You mean the booklet is inside the inner pocket of the bag? &#129300;


----------



## kaykaylen

Nope, right open the bag and the booklet is just there with the straps.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Nope, right open the bag and the booklet is just there with the straps.



I must check out. My SA helped me to stuff bubble wrap into the bag so I don't know whether it's inside or not. &#129300;


----------



## fabuleux

GAN said:


> Nice!!! .
> 
> But I did not receive the booklet for my purchase. &#129300;strange



The booklet doesn't come with every bag. You can request one at the store if they have extras on hand, they will likely give it to you.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

fabuleux said:


> The booklet doesn't come with every bag. You can request one at the store if they have extras on hand, they will likely give it to you.



Oh, is it? &#129300;

But usually I don't keep the booklet. Not really a much use out of it. &#128580;


----------



## fabuleux

LV Bags Lover said:


> Oh, is it? &#129300;
> 
> But usually I don't keep the booklet. Not really a much use out of it. &#128580;



I throw out all that crap myself.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

fabuleux said:


> i throw out all that crap myself.



&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Bumbles

kaykaylen said:


> Nope, right open the bag and the booklet is just there with the straps.



I didn't get a booklet with mine. What does it say? Care instructions?


----------



## Watermelonxx

I agree!!! Im in Sydney as well it is in fact quite slow but I heard if you put down the full deposit you can jump the que and get it quicker. Idk I'm still not 100% set on the mini - tossing between the mini and the Pochette Metis, any suggestions ? Backpack mini is cute and unusual but Pochette Metis is classic such a difficult decision


----------



## Jenergyup

Watermelonxx said:


> I agree!!! Im in Sydney as well it is in fact quite slow but I heard if you put down the full deposit you can jump the que and get it quicker. Idk I'm still not 100% set on the mini - tossing between the mini and the Pochette Metis, any suggestions ? Backpack mini is cute and unusual but Pochette Metis is classic such a difficult decision




Mini all the way! I think it's such a cute, unique piece. &#129412;


----------



## kaykaylen

Watermelonxx said:


> I agree!!! Im in Sydney as well it is in fact quite slow but I heard if you put down the full deposit you can jump the que and get it quicker. Idk I'm still not 100% set on the mini - tossing between the mini and the Pochette Metis, any suggestions ? Backpack mini is cute and unusual but Pochette Metis is classic such a difficult decision


I reckon you go for the mini as u might not know it might be limited in near future. Even it has officially become a permanent item (as my SA) said (who knows), the price will increase almost yearly for sure. Get it early and save u some money too! 

I am wearing this baby everyday for work for leisure etcs.

F.Y.I i did not put down a deposit for it and my SA order it for me. And when i ask can i get it faster if i place a deposit, she replied no, the bag would still be offer to the client first on waiting list (even no deposit) first come first serve basis. But the shipment was fast and queue was only 3 infront of me, i got it within 1 week (5days) to be exact. Just try place ur name in diff boutique i believe that helps.

Good luck!


----------



## kaykaylen

Wearing it as a backpack today! 
Purchase it and enjoy it..


----------



## breathe.love

kaykaylen said:


> Wearing it as a backpack today!
> 
> Purchase it and enjoy it..




Very cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Bumbles said:


> I didn't get a booklet with mine. What does it say? Care instructions?



It should be the care booklet. I haven't check mine yet. Maybe I also don't have it.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Watermelonxx said:


> I agree!!! Im in Sydney as well it is in fact quite slow but I heard if you put down the full deposit you can jump the que and get it quicker. Idk I'm still not 100% set on the mini - tossing between the mini and the Pochette Metis, any suggestions ? Backpack mini is cute and unusual but Pochette Metis is classic such a difficult decision



Mini &#127890; of course!!! &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> I reckon you go for the mini as u might not know it might be limited in near future. Even it has officially become a permanent item (as my SA) said (who knows), the price will increase almost yearly for sure. Get it early and save u some money too!
> 
> I am wearing this baby everyday for work for leisure etcs.
> 
> F.Y.I i did not put down a deposit for it and my SA order it for me. And when i ask can i get it faster if i place a deposit, she replied no, the bag would still be offer to the client first on waiting list (even no deposit) first come first serve basis. But the shipment was fast and queue was only 3 infront of me, i got it within 1 week (5days) to be exact. Just try place ur name in diff boutique i believe that helps.
> 
> Good luck!


SG waiting list is fast I guess. Most of the stock for every bags come in pretty fast too. &#128516;


----------



## fabuleux

kaykaylen said:


> Wearing it as a backpack today!
> Purchase it and enjoy it..



Great picture!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Wearing it as a backpack today!
> Purchase it and enjoy it..



Look good! &#128515; Mine is still sitting inside my closet with the rest of my LVs. &#128518; Waiting for a right time to start using! &#129300;


----------



## Sjnjhj

very nice


----------



## michumichu

kaykaylen said:


> Wearing it as a backpack today!
> 
> Purchase it and enjoy it..




Looks great!!! [emoji7]


----------



## UpUpnAway

I ended up returning the backpack... It didn't work out between us. But I did enjoy it for a bit. Here are a few pics! I am 5'4.


----------



## kimetra24

UpUpnAway said:


> I ended up returning the backpack... It didn't work out between us. But I did enjoy it for a bit. Here are a few pics! I am 5'4.




May I ask what you didn't like about this bag? It looks great on.


----------



## studentinneed

UpUpnAway said:


> I ended up returning the backpack... It didn't work out between us. But I did enjoy it for a bit. Here are a few pics! I am 5'4.



in your country are you allowed to return something after you've worn it?


----------



## jellyv

UpUpnAway said:


> I ended up returning the backpack... It didn't work out between us. IMG]




Returned a used bag? 

LV was okay with that? Almost all customers would not be okay buying used from the boutique.


----------



## UpUpnAway

kimetra24 said:


> May I ask what you didn't like about this bag? It looks great on.



Thanks! I found the strap too thin (dug into my shoulder) and the zipper too fiddly. I exchanged it for a different bag.


----------



## UpUpnAway

jellyv said:


> Returned a used bag?
> 
> LV was okay with that? Almost all customers would not be okay buying used from the boutique.



Yes, they were okay. In the U.S., it's fourteen days to return for a full refund or one month to exchange. I exchanged it for a different bag. I told them after wearing it, I didn't like the strap or zipper. Not an issue at all. They do, after all, have return and exchange policies.


----------



## jellyv

UpUpnAway said:


> Yes, they were okay. In the U.S., it's fourteen days to return for a full refund or one month to exchange. I exchanged it for a different bag. I told them after wearing it, I didn't like the strap or zipper. Not an issue at all. They do, after all, have return and exchange policies.




The policy isn't for used, though. Trying on is one thing, bopping around out and about with a bag is another. You got lucky this time. 

If boutique staff come upon photos of you online using your new purchases, any future return attempts by you will go differently.


----------



## UpUpnAway

jellyv said:


> The policy isn't for used, though. Trying on is one thing, bopping around out and about with a bag is another. You got lucky this time.
> 
> If boutique staff come upon photos of you online using your new purchases, any future return attempts by you will go differently.



Here is the policy. I suggest you actually read it. 
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/delivery-and-returns

Nowhere does it say it cannot be used. In fact. It says that all items must be returned in "perfect saleable condition". 

And the boutique totally was aware of why I was exchanging it: because I TOLD them after using it, I didn't like it! They were very friendly (empty store, many attendants milling around chatting with me). 

That is why they have such policies in place. So, you may have a problem with such a policy but I do not regret anything. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## jellyv

I've been an LV customer for a very long time, decades in fact, and I think I know the intention of the return policy well enough. The day that "perfect saleable condition" = "use it and enjoy it a bit and then feel free to return because it's still perfect as far as we can tell" is the day I leave LV as a client. LV has never been Nordstrom.


----------



## fabuleux

UpUpnAway said:


> I ended up returning the backpack... It didn't work out between us. But I did enjoy it for a bit. Here are a few pics! I am 5'4.



You wore it on at least two different occasions and then returned it? Wow that sucks for the person who got it after you!


----------



## qwertyword

UpUpnAway said:


> Here is the policy. I suggest you actually read it.
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/delivery-and-returns
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere does it say it cannot be used. In fact. It says that all items must be returned in "perfect saleable condition".
> 
> 
> 
> And the boutique totally was aware of why I was exchanging it: because I TOLD them after using it, I didn't like it! They were very friendly (empty store, many attendants milling around chatting with me).
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they have such policies in place. So, you may have a problem with such a policy but I do not regret anything. We can agree to disagree.




Ew, I hope I don't end up buying a used bag of yours.


----------



## bakeacookie

fabuleux said:


> you wore it on at least two different occasions and then returned it? Wow that sucks for the person who got it after you!




+1


----------



## Bumbles

fabuleux said:


> you wore it on at least two different occasions and then returned it? Wow that sucks for the person who got it after you!


+1


----------



## kaykaylen

jellyv said:


> The policy isn't for used, though. Trying on is one thing, bopping around out and about with a bag is another. You got lucky this time.
> 
> If boutique staff come upon photos of you online using your new purchases, any future return attempts by you will go differently.



Totally agree. If you do not like it then why you buy it. Buying it and storing it and then regret it is one thing but using it and return it is another. Its not like jewellery clothes that the size doesnt fit you exchange it.

Well that you actually managed to exchange it and sucks to be the next one getting it. &#128533;


----------



## qwertyword

Do you also wear clothes out several times and then return when you change your mind?


----------



## Yoshi1296

If LV did not have a problem with her returning it, then why do all of you have a problem?? The saltiness with some of y'all is so extra and unnecessary.

Who knows what they did with the bag? Maybe they kept it as a display piece for customers to try on because they know it is a returned bag. And if they sold it again to another customer then don't blame the person returning the bag...blame the SAs that resold it.

SAs sell display pieces that show some wear and no one has a problem with it, I don't understand how this is any different. It is not like she took the bag, ran it over with a car, rubbed it in the dirt AND THEN returned it. The person that returned it...returned the bag knowing that she can, judging that there is no wear and tear to the bag and is still brand new. One or two wears does not make the bag unwearable. If the bag is suitable for a return and is within the time limit...then that person has every right to return the bag.

If you all have a problem with not getting a bag that is FRESH out of the box then when you go shopping simply ask the SA to get you a brand new untouched one...it is that simple.

:back2topic:


----------



## crazyforbag

qwertyword said:


> Ew, I hope I don't end up buying a used bag of yours.


 
+1


 I am waiting for one and I sure hope I don't get a used bag from the boutique.


----------



## studentinneed

Yoshi1296 said:


> If LV did not have a problem with her returning it, then why do all of you have a problem?? The saltiness with some of y'all is so extra and unnecessary.
> 
> Who knows what they did with the bag? Maybe they kept it as a display piece for customers to try on because they know it is a returned bag. And if they sold it again to another customer then don't blame the person returning the bag...blame the SAs that resold it.
> 
> SAs sell display pieces that show some wear and no one has a problem with it, I don't understand how this is any different. It is not like she took the bag, ran it over with a car, rubbed it in the dirt AND THEN returned it. The person that returned it...returned the bag knowing that she can, judging that there is no wear and tear to the bag and is still brand new. One or two wears does not make the bag unwearable. If the bag is suitable for a return and is within the time limit...then that person has every right to return the bag.
> 
> If you all have a problem with not getting a bag that is FRESH out of the box then when you go shopping simply ask the SA to get you a brand new untouched one...it is that simple.
> 
> :back2topic:



If I spent thousands on a bag I would want it brand new. I wouldn't want someone to have worn it out on several occasions. There is a difference with display pieces because they do not experience long periods of wear. 
With this logic, cannot I not buy an expensive bag I can't usually afford for a special occasion and just return it because it's 'as new'? LV don't provide a hire service.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

studentinneed said:


> in your country are you allowed to return something after you've worn it?



I don't think it's nice to return something it has been used. &#128551; It won't be fair to the next customer who is going to purchase it. When I decide to return a bag and I won't use it. I will just keep it inside my closet and wait for my SA to inform me for my next bag stock availability then I will bring down to exchange. &#128516;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

jellyv said:


> The policy isn't for used, though. Trying on is one thing, bopping around out and about with a bag is another. You got lucky this time.
> 
> If boutique staff come upon photos of you online using your new purchases, any future return attempts by you will go differently.





kaykaylen said:


> Totally agree. If you do not like it then why you buy it. Buying it and storing it and then regret it is one thing but using it and return it is another. Its not like jewellery clothes that the size doesnt fit you exchange it.
> 
> Well that you actually managed to exchange it and sucks to be the next one getting it. &#128533;



Absolutely agreed! I hope such incident won't happen in SG stores! &#128580;


----------



## studentinneed

LV Bags Lover said:


> I don't think it's nice to return something it has been used. &#128551; It won't be fair to the next customer who is going to purchase it. When I decide to return a bag and I won't use it. I will just keep it inside my closet and wait for my SA to inform me for my next bag stock availability then I will bring down to exchange. &#128516;


I definitely agree with you. In the UK if you buy a bag and decide you don't want it after one wear you just sell it on at a loss and see it as a lesson to be learned.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

studentinneed said:


> I definitely agree with you. In the UK if you buy a bag and decide you don't want it after one wear you just sell it on at a loss and see it as a lesson to be learned.



Yes. &#128522;

I guess exchange policy for LV should be more or less the same in all countries (30 days return/exchange). But please do not abuse this policy whereby bring back an used bag! &#128517;


----------



## studentinneed

LV Bags Lover said:


> Yes. &#128522;
> 
> I guess exchange policy for LV should be more or less the same in all countries (30 days return/exchange). But please do not abuse this policy whereby bring back an used bag! &#128517;



In the UK ours is only 14 days exchange only no refund. Which I'm kind of happy about, as hopefully it might discourage this kind of behaviour.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

studentinneed said:


> In the UK ours is only 14 days exchange only no refund. Which I'm kind of happy about, as hopefully it might discourage this kind of behaviour.



In Singapore, it's 30 days if I am not wrong. For return as in get a credit note or one to one exchange for the same bag or another bag.


----------



## kaykaylen

UpUpnAway said:


> Yes, they were okay. In the U.S., it's fourteen days to return for a full refund or one month to exchange. I exchanged it for a different bag. I told them after wearing it, I didn't like the strap or zipper. Not an issue at all. They do, after all, have return and exchange policies.



Not to pinpoint, but since you are honest and open to LV store that you indeed wore it and reason is you didnt like it as you are uncomfortable, its fine. 

But if i were you, i would not wear it but keep it (maybe try it on, just trying is fine) but not bring it out for errands.


----------



## Watermelonxx

Jenergyup said:


> Mini all the way! I think it's such a cute, unique piece. &#129412;


Thank you! That's what i think too i might just go with the mini first not sure if its going to be permanent though.


----------



## Watermelonxx

kaykaylen said:


> I reckon you go for the mini as u might not know it might be limited in near future. Even it has officially become a permanent item (as my SA) said (who knows), the price will increase almost yearly for sure. Get it early and save u some money too!
> 
> I am wearing this baby everyday for work for leisure etcs.
> 
> F.Y.I i did not put down a deposit for it and my SA order it for me. And when i ask can i get it faster if i place a deposit, she replied no, the bag would still be offer to the client first on waiting list (even no deposit) first come first serve basis. But the shipment was fast and queue was only 3 infront of me, i got it within 1 week (5days) to be exact. Just try place ur name in diff boutique i believe that helps.
> 
> Good luck!


Are you serious? You must be so lucky dear!!! which store did you get yours (if you don't mind me asking) ? The one on George St where i usually go. The SA there told me its about a 3month wait and 300 hundred people waiting when i first went ....... but honestly I'm not sure i feel like different SAs tell you different things. Last week i went in the store, a different SA said there's 50 people ahead of me and i've only put my name 2wks ago max. I might go in tmr and ask if i could put my deposit. I think it would be paid in FULL first before i even have the chance to try it on  I had my eyes on the PM as well 2 yrs ago when i bought my alma. I tried both of them on side by side but alma won because i love the shinny look of the vernis. Really shocked that PM would become this popular.. Still contemplating ...


----------



## Jenergyup

Watermelonxx said:


> Thank you! That's what i think too i might just go with the mini first not sure if its going to be permanent though.




I get that. I purchased this presuming it would get a lot of use especially for the first couple of years. If I tire of it by then I am happy to take a loss when I sell it if I feel that I've gotten good use and joy out of it. I  not someone who could see myself using many pieces for years and years. That's just me; guess I'm a fair weather bag owner! [emoji12]given this I might want to consists we switching brands but looooove LV!


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> I get that. I purchased this presuming it would get a lot of use especially for the first couple of years. If I tire of it by then I am happy to take a loss when I sell it if I feel that I've gotten good use and joy out of it. I  not someone who could see myself using many pieces for years and years. That's just me; guess I'm a fair weather bag owner! [emoji12]given this I might want to consists we switching brands but looooove LV!




Meant to say consider....


----------



## Watermelonxx

kaykaylen said:


> Wearing it as a backpack today!
> Purchase it and enjoy it..


WOW it looks stunning on you!!! Congrats on the purchase. Its quite casual swell looks really good against your body frame


----------



## gagabag

kaykaylen said:


> Exactly what i did, knowing that these kind of people do exist, i ask the SA who offered me a palm spring immediately when i ask for it (finding it weird since its so hard to get worldwide why would he have ready stock to sell it me immediately). I asked if its a return bag, and he said no, just that his client is coming to pick up the ready bag only in july, hence he can order it again.
> 
> Better be safe than sorry..



I agree, that sounds fishy. And after reading through, no one will blame you for doubting.

The thing is, it's so easy for SA's to say no, knowing that most would be skeptical buying a return bag, particularly when there are others who have no qualms about returning "gently used" bags. At the end of the day, we don't really know what we're getting. Make sure to inspect the bag thouroughly...and as a courtesy, if not integrity, to fellow bag lovers, we should never, ever return a used bag!


----------



## Watermelonxx

Jenergyup said:


> I get that. I purchased this presuming it would get a lot of use especially for the first couple of years. If I tire of it by then I am happy to take a loss when I sell it if I feel that I've gotten good use and joy out of it. I  not someone who could see myself using many pieces for years and years. That's just me; guess I'm a fair weather bag owner! [emoji12]given this I might want to consists we switching brands but looooove LV!


Which lux brand are you into(handbags in particular) ?? I love Chanel i own a few pieces from them but they are getting ridiculously too expensive.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Exactly what i did, knowing that these kind of people do exist, i ask the SA who offered me a palm spring immediately when i ask for it (finding it weird since its so hard to get worldwide why would he have ready stock to sell it me immediately). I asked if its a return bag, and he said no, just that his client is coming to pick up the ready bag only in july, hence he can order it again.
> 
> Better be safe than sorry..



If immediate available then must be careful. Possibility a returned piece is quite high. But, not to worry with the current piece (brand new) you've now because I also got my mini within 1 week. In Singapore, it's fast.


----------



## kaykaylen

Watermelonxx said:


> Are you serious? You must be so lucky dear!!! which store did you get yours (if you don't mind me asking) ? The one on George St where i usually go. The SA there told me its about a 3month wait and 300 hundred people waiting when i first went ....... but honestly I'm not sure i feel like different SAs tell you different things. Last week i went in the store, a different SA said there's 50 people ahead of me and i've only put my name 2wks ago max. I might go in tmr and ask if i could put my deposit. I think it would be paid in FULL first before i even have the chance to try it on  I had my eyes on the PM as well 2 yrs ago when i bought my alma. I tried both of them on side by side but alma won because i love the shinny look of the vernis. Really shocked that PM would become this popular.. Still contemplating ...



I have gotten mine from the Singapore ngee ann city boutique from the SA i contact with. I placed an order on 20th may over a text msg with her. 

On the 22nd may 2016 i poped by the MBS boutique and the SA there HE, after knowing i have put my name on waiting list on other boutique (seems a genuine deal client), start offering a mini available immediately, claiming that it was for a client who only pick it up on july and able to release it to me.. seems fishy and so i rejected and told him i get back to him the next working day. 
(So afraid its a return bag from client) - even its a unworn return bag, i might be some defect with the bag that other client returning it. &#128559;

Not taking any chances, but want the bag so badly, i called my ngee ann city SA and ask if she could get it within a week for me and told her i got offered a bag at MBS. She was shock and said no and she cant promise to get it in a week. But i end up telling her i shall wait for my new bag to arrive. &#128543;

So i called MBS SA and told him i will wait for ngee ann city bag. But on 24th may 2016, he called back and informed me that my name on the waiting list has been cleared and informed me to check with my SA at ngee amn city. Indeed it came in within 5days and i rushed down to pick up this baby! &#128536;

 Just to share my whole bag hunting experience.

&#128512;


----------



## kaykaylen

The guy SA at the MBS boutique was a nice guy, even i rejected the mini he offered me, he did not fail to keep contact with me and informed me that my bag at ngee ann city has arrived. Thumbs up for him. Great cust service. &#128077;
Perhaps the mini that he had offered me was indeed a new bag but i did not want to take the risk.

Maybe its me who think too much but i want to be safe than sorry. Nobody would want a used bag. &#128567;

On the otherhand i do not want to be sorry towards my SA at ngeeann city who had already order the bag for me without any deposit due to trust. Thank god, i'm paid off well..


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> I have gotten mine from the Singapore ngee ann city boutique from the SA i contact with. I placed an order on 20th may over a text msg with her.
> 
> On the 22nd may 2016 i poped by the MBS boutique and the SA there HE, after knowing i have put my name on waiting list on other boutique (seems a genuine deal client), start offering a mini available immediately, claiming that it was for a client who only pick it up on july and able to release it to me.. seems fishy and so i rejected and told him i get back to him the next working day.
> (So afraid its a return bag from client) - even its a unworn return bag, i might be some defect with the bag that other client returning it. &#128559;
> 
> Not taking any chances, but want the bag so badly, i called my ngee ann city SA and ask if she could get it within a week for me and told her i got offered a bag at MBS. She was shock and said no and she cant promise to get it in a week. But i end up telling her i shall wait for my new bag to arrive. &#128543;
> 
> So i called MBS SA and told him i will wait for ngee ann city bag. But on 24th may 2016, he called back and informed me that my name on the waiting list has been cleared and informed me to check with my SA at ngee amn city. Indeed it came in within 5days and i rushed down to pick up this baby! &#128536;
> 
> Just to share my whole bag hunting experience.
> 
> &#128512;


I don't know whether you're aware that actually bags can be transferred from store A to store B if SA requests for it and also depends the other store SA agrees to release. &#128522;

However, for mini &#127890; I am sure no SA will want to release it to other store because it's selling like hot cake so they'll keep it for their own store to sell. But for other bags, I don't have guarantee they won't release. Therefore, sometimes have to be careful too. &#129300;


----------



## kaykaylen

I cant get enough of it. Wearing it 4days straight. Brought it to work, to shopping, to nights out during the weekend. 
Compliments everywhere i go.


----------



## kaykaylen

Another thing about the date code you could check the production date of your bag. Mine wrote AR2106. AR means factory in france and 20week of yr 2016. So its produced just 16th-22nd may and shipped to SG and i got it on 25th may. Thats was surely a new piece indeed. &#128522;

Info on date stamp - https://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/louis-vuitton 

The date stamp for palm spring mini is the tab on the inner side of the small pocket in the large compartment&#128526;


----------



## Jenergyup

kaykaylen said:


> I cant get enough of it. Wearing it 4days straight. Brought it to work, to shopping, to nights out during the weekend.
> 
> Compliments everywhere i go.




Me too!! [emoji13] am especially loving the vertical layout; I find it much more user friendly than a more horizontal layout.  Continue to Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Jenergyup

Watermelonxx said:


> Which lux brand are you into(handbags in particular) ?? I love Chanel i own a few pieces from them but they are getting ridiculously too expensive.




I don't have any Chanel yet. I like the look of Chloe, Celine (the nano luggage is so cute!), and intrigued by the wackiness/quirkiness of Moschino. Loving the mini backpack so for now it's LV all the way!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

It is so cute.


----------



## Aimsley

Might be a good idea to have tags physically attached to the outside of the bag so if removed it cannot be returned.


----------



## GAN

hi,

 am just curious.
The date stamp for on my palm spring mini is the tab on the inner near left corner in the large compartment, not in the inner small pocket. Does anyone has the same position of their date code label as mine? thanks

I also started using my mini and found it very cute even my hubby thinks so though he also wonder why the price for this small bag is much more ex than the other bigger LV bag I have like siena pm.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

GAN said:


> hi,
> 
> am just curious.
> The date stamp for on my palm spring mini is the tab on the inner near left corner in the large compartment, not in the inner small pocket. Does anyone has the same position of their date code label as mine? thanks
> 
> I also started using my mini and found it very cute even my hubby thinks so though he also wonder why the price for this small bag is much more ex than the other bigger LV bag I have like siena pm.



Oh, how come different position. &#129300;

I need to check mine tonight too. &#128580;


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> hi,
> 
> am just curious.
> The date stamp for on my palm spring mini is the tab on the inner near left corner in the large compartment, not in the inner small pocket. Does anyone has the same position of their date code label as mine? thanks
> 
> I also started using my mini and found it very cute even my hubby thinks so though he also wonder why the price for this small bag is much more ex than the other bigger LV bag I have like siena pm.


Mine is in the large pocket in the main compartment on the right hand side. Yours is in the outer small pocket? I haven't heard of it being there. I know of a lot of people on the forum with the date code in the same place as mine, while a few have mentioned it's in the main compartment on the right hand side. This is normal, for two locations of the date code. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bumbles

LV Bags Lover said:


> Oh, how come different position. &#129300;
> 
> I need to check mine tonight too. &#128580;



Mine is in the large pocket in the main compartment. I can't even read the number.


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> Mine is in the large pocket in the main compartment on the right hand side. Yours is in the outer small pocket? I haven't heard of it being there. I know of a lot of people on the forum with the date code in the same place as mine, while a few have mentioned it's in the main compartment on the right hand side. This is normal, for two locations of the date code. Hope this helps.




[emoji4] mine is not at outer small pocket, it [emoji28]is located at the corner in the inner main compartment.

Attached pics to show the location which is better than words [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Paulie2906 said:


> Already done. I didn't want to risk it suddenly disappearing.



Yeah! &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## lvmhgirl

Bumbles said:


> Mine is in the large pocket in the main compartment. I can't even read the number.




YAY Bumbles!  CONGRATS! I haven't been on tpf much lately so I didn't know that you got your mini! So happy for you! Enjoy! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## breakfast@marys

while i do agree that someone can change his or her mind on something they bought, i don't think you can wear it on different occassions out in the public.
if you are not sure about your purchase don't use it. you can try it on in front of the mirror.
wearing something and then returning it, is not even ok with h&m. i doubt that it's ok with lv or any other brand.
and yes some of us guys don't just have a couple of $$$ to spend on a bag on a regular basis. so it's just nor fair for the next costumer.

but maybe this should be discussed in a new thread? as this is something that all lv customers/tpf members should be aware of (also so that maybe more people come out and tell us if this common?!)


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I am just patiently waiting to receive a call that mine is in. I can't wait!


----------



## Bumbles

lvmhgirl said:


> YAY Bumbles!  CONGRATS! I haven't been on tpf much lately so I didn't know that you got your mini! So happy for you! Enjoy! &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you! It's super cute and adorable. Love it!


----------



## michumichu

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I am just patiently waiting to receive a call that mine is in. I can't wait!




Me too! I can't wait!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My first mini &#127890; has minor defect and I text my SA to request an exchange for another mini. My SA said ok. I asked her whether I need to bring the mini back to the store in case other customers wanted to buy it so that I won't hold up other customers chance of buying the mini. My SA told me to hold on to the mini first and when the next mini stock arrived then we would do one to one exchange. I waited for 5 days for another mini to arrive. During this period of 5 days waiting time, I kept the defective mini inside my closet without even touching her! &#128517; When I returned the defective mini to the store and the packaging/condition was exactly the same as the last time it was walked from the store. &#128516;


----------



## kaykaylen

LV Bags Lover said:


> My first mini &#127890; has minor defect and I text my SA to request an exchange for another mini. My SA said ok. I asked her whether I need to bring the mini back to the store in case other customers wanted to buy it so that I won't hold up other customers chance of buying the mini. My SA told me to hold on to the mini first and when the next mini stock arrived then we would do one to one exchange. I waited for 5 days for another mini to arrive. During this period of 5 days waiting time, I kept the defective mini inside my closet without even touching her! &#128517; When I returned the defective mini to the store and the packaging/condition was exactly the same as the last time it was walked from the store. &#128516;



Oh dear what happened to the bag?? Stitching came off or???


----------



## LV Bags Lover

kaykaylen said:


> Oh dear what happened to the bag?? Stitching came off or???



The stitching holes issue. Attached photo. Anyway, already returned. &#128516;


----------



## vernislover87

Hey girls! Quick update - picked mine up last week and I love her so much! Can't stop using it and has become my fave - I get so many compliments and ooo's and ahhh's because of her cute size! One of my fave purchases to date and just wanted to share!


----------



## kaykaylen

vernislover87 said:


> Hey girls! Quick update - picked mine up last week and I love her so much! Can't stop using it and has become my fave - I get so many compliments and ooo's and ahhh's because of her cute size! One of my fave purchases to date and just wanted to share!



You should share a ootd here with the bag here! 
We will not get bored of seeing different photo of the same bag like this &#128525;


----------



## Sparkledolll

My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal


----------



## Jenergyup

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001




Wow! 
What a beautiful spot and photo!
From now on when I wear my mini I will try to imagine I am there! 
Enjoy! [emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## michumichu

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001




Beautiful!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jenergyup said:


> Wow!
> What a beautiful spot and photo!
> From now on when I wear my mini I will try to imagine I am there!
> Enjoy! [emoji122]&#127996;







michumichu said:


> Beautiful!! [emoji7]




Thank you thank you [emoji2]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001



Which part wear and tear? &#129300;


----------



## Bumbles

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

LV Bags Lover said:


> Which part wear and tear? [emoji848]




The black tabs by the front zip pocket. It looks like it's peeling if that makes sense. I can post a pic when I'm back home on Sunday. 



Bumbles said:


> Absolutely stunning!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Natalie j said:


> The black tabs by the front zip pocket. It looks like it's peeling if that makes sense. I can post a pic when I'm back home on Sunday.



Oh! That black tabs leather look thin. I try not to use the front zip pocket. Try not to touch it.


----------



## Watermelonxx

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001



Hey Natalie, where did you get the pompom on your gorgeous mini ?


----------



## Cheetah7

Natalie j said:


> My mini and me in Bora Bora [emoji1] I have been using it for 2 months and now I can see some wear but to me that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371001



Beautiful picture!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Watermelonxx said:


> Hey Natalie, where did you get the pompom on your gorgeous mini ?




Hi, I got it from a lady who sells them on Instagram. Her username is momopompom1982. I think they were $75, I bought 2/3 colours from her and honestly the quality is better than the Fendi charms I have. [emoji23]


----------



## littleham79

So happy that I finally received mine today, didn't know if I would ever get one with the waiting lists,the associate I worked with at 1-866 number was fantastic.Can't believe how cute it is and how much it holds!


----------



## fabuleux

littleham79 said:


> So happy that I finally received mine today, didn't know if I would ever get one with the waiting lists,the associate I worked with at 1-866 number was fantastic.Can't believe how cute it is and how much it holds!



Congrats!! &#127870;


----------



## littleham79

fabuleux said:


> Congrats!! [emoji898]




Thanks so much [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## littleham79

This is my cutie I got today,made in the 21st week of May,so adorable[emoji7]


----------



## Watermelonxx

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I got it from a lady who sells them on Instagram. Her username is momopompom1982. I think they were $75, I bought 2/3 colours from her and honestly the quality is better than the Fendi charms I have. [emoji23]



Cool thanks !!


----------



## allisammie

littleham79 said:


> View attachment 3372051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my cutie I got today,made in the 21st week of May,so adorable[emoji7]


Very cute!


----------



## kaykaylen

Just gotten a gift from my colleague and the color matches the bag so much. Its staying there for long! &#128516;


----------



## Sparklett22

Super cute!


----------



## crazyforbag

littleham79 said:


> View attachment 3372051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my cutie I got today,made in the 21st week of May,so adorable[emoji7]




Congrats!!
how long did you wait for it?? I am still waiting for mine


----------



## Watermelonxx

Hey all you lovey ladies i just received a call from LV literally 2mins ago my mini backpack has finally arrived. I only waited for a week!!?? I paid my deposit roughly this time last saturday. Im so excited!!! I praying its not a returned or a faulty bag!! I hope its a brand NEW FRESH bag from their new stock!!!! Fingers crossed!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## littleham79

crazyforbag said:


> Congrats!!
> how long did you wait for it?? I am still waiting for mine




I placed a reservation and paid and was told 4-6 weeks but got a call the next day from customer service that they had one if I wanted it.i was really shocked,it came in and is in perfect condition[emoji4]


----------



## Addy

*I've deleted some posts - please keep drama off this thread, thank you.*


----------



## crazyforbag

littleham79 said:


> I placed a reservation and paid and was told 4-6 weeks but got a call the next day from customer service that they had one if I wanted it.i was really shocked,it came in and is in perfect condition[emoji4]




You can prepaid on the website? Or you need to contact customer service? Is this the US website?
You are so lucky waited only 1 day!!


----------



## cya000

OMG - I have been on the wait list (customer service wait list) for 7 weeks and last night there was 1 on the website and guess who got it!!  Stalking the website pays off!  I also found one of the Monogram Tassel charms from the Vegas store which is on it way. Of course that charm is going on the Mini backpack...   I had to share my excitement with you that would understand!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

cya000 said:


> OMG - I have been on the wait list (customer service wait list) for 7 weeks and last night there was 1 on the website and guess who got it!!  Stalking the website pays off!  I also found one of the Monogram Tassel charms from the Vegas store which is on it way. Of course that charm is going on the Mini backpack...   I had to share my excitement with you that would understand!!!



Congrats!! That's how I was able to get mine too ( 2x) but it seems to be more sporadic on the website as time goes by...


----------



## south-of-france

Great! Congrats!


----------



## bunnii32211

Same here!!!! I was so happy that I was able to get one off the website because earlier yesterday, I was on the phone with the store and I got really upset. 

Back in February, I put myself on the waitlist (put down personal info and CC) and was waiting for a couple months. In between I would call the store to check up on the status and EVERYTIME I called, they'd asked me for my name and info to confirm and assured me that they will call me when my bag arrives. Well I got kind of impatient after months of waiting so I called the store again yesterday. And they told me there was no record of me anywhere on the waiting list??!!! I was really upset and told them the situation and asked them why no one told me this when I called back several times to confirm...

Long story short, I had to put myself back on the list and start over with the waiting....until 5 minutes later I checked the website and they had one in stock&#128516;!! Thank you LV god for looking after me&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jenergyup

Stalking the website is the way I got mine too! So fun and exciting! I love mine so much am deciding to get rid of my Speedy 30 for a similarly smaller cute bag! (I use a tote for work and just pop my mini with my essentials right inside the tote!) Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## michumichu

I got a call from LV that mine has arrived!! I'm picking it up tomorrow! Yay! I'm so excited!! [emoji4] It took almost 3 weeks.


----------



## kimetra24

Place in Cart right now on US website 1:03 pm est.!!!!


----------



## littleham79

crazyforbag said:


> You can prepaid on the website? Or you need to contact customer service? Is this the US website?
> You are so lucky waited only 1 day!!




I called the 1-866 customer service number and spoke to someone,he told me I wouldn't hear anything for at least a month so when I got a call I was in shock.i had talked to several different people from their before I placed the order,some told me it was discontinued,some said even if I placed it that wasn't a guarantee I would get it,seems to differ on who you talk to.


----------



## kaykaylen

michumichu said:


> I got a call from LV that mine has arrived!! I'm picking it up tomorrow! Yay! I'm so excited!! [emoji4] It took almost 3 weeks.


 
So happy for you. Please post some pictures of the bag too &#128522; 

I guess it has become easier and easier to get hold of one..


----------



## cuselover

Any one know the stock in Paris?


----------



## NissePigen

So tired of waiting.......was told 6-8 weeks now it has been 8 and a half week..


----------



## Aimsley

NissePigen said:


> So tired of waiting.......was told 6-8 weeks now it has been 8 and a half week..




Where are you from?  If you live in North America just stalk the website a few times a day and one will likely pop up within a week or two.  At least in my experience.  Usually early mornings.  Sometime lunch or mid afternoon PST.  Good luck!


----------



## kimetra24

Aimsley said:


> Where are you from?  If you live in North America just stalk the website a few times a day and one will likely pop up within a week or two.  At least in my experience.  Usually early mornings.  Sometime lunch or mid afternoon PST.  Good luck!




Yep that's how I got mine last week. I'm not on any list but just decided to do what a few others have done recently. I bookmarked the page from the LV website and actually added to my home screen. Then I just tapped one button frequently thought out the day until one said place in cart.


----------



## Aimsley

kimetra24 said:


> Yep that's how I got mine last week. I'm not on any list but just decided to do what a few others have done recently. I bookmarked the page from the LV website and actually added to my home screen. Then I just tapped one button frequently thought out the day until one said place in cart.




Congrats!! [emoji846]


----------



## NissePigen

Aimsley said:


> Where are you from?  If you live in North America just stalk the website a few times a day and one will likely pop up within a week or two.  At least in my experience.  Usually early mornings.  Sometime lunch or mid afternoon PST.  Good luck!



Unfortunately i live in Denmark and for a silly reason we can't order from the websites  but thank you


----------



## jan70

Does anyone know of any availability in uk? I'm on the wait list at New Bond Street but not optimistic I will hear from them


----------



## studentinneed

jan70 said:


> Does anyone know of any availability in uk? I'm on the wait list at New Bond Street but not optimistic I will hear from them



Sorry but I waited four months for mine. When I picked up in April I was told there was quite a long list still. When did you place the preorder?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi Everyone,

My mini backpack first outing with me! Together with my new pair of Chanel espadrilles!


----------



## yvimaus

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3381353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My mini backpack first outing with me! Together with my new pair of Chanel espadrilles!



 Very nice! I love it!


----------



## Bumbles

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3381353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My mini backpack first outing with me! Together with my new pair of Chanel espadrilles!



Everything looks fabulous!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

yvimaus said:


> Very nice! I love it!





Bumbles said:


> Everything looks fabulous!


Thank you, yvimaus and bumbles.


----------



## RasberryLV

Such a lovely worry free bag for me running errands! Love this bag and wallet combo!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RasberryLV

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3381353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My mini backpack first outing with me! Together with my new pair of Chanel espadrilles!


So chic!! [emoji8]

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BleuSaphir

RasberryLV said:


> Such a lovely worry free bag for me running errands! Love this bag and wallet combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382945
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely combo.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

RasberryLV said:


> So chic!! [emoji8]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! 

Your mini look great with the charms.


----------



## RasberryLV

Luxe_addiction said:


> Lovely combo.


Thank you dear


LV Bags Lover said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your mini look great with the charms. [emoji14]


Thank you dear! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## phatlittlelemon

Ladies, I really love the palm spring mini backpack but I have a question before pulling the trigger. Do you guys think the mini backpack trend would fade soon?? I'm scared that when it does fade the bag would look really dated... Do you guys think the bag has staying power at all?


----------



## kaykaylen

Firstly, i think its not about the trend that its hot and everyone wants it. The real thing is..it really is nice and vesatile.. thats mainly why most of us got this bag. 

My colleague who is previously in LV told me, for an item to make it into the permanent collection, it must be something(a factor) to it. And its exactly what might be happening, in this case..


----------



## DarlingLily

Palm Springs mini with my Fendi bag bug "Minty". Love how the gold hardware matches and his pink brows match my rose ballerine SLG's ^-^


----------



## toujours*chic

This is cuteness on steroids- adorable combo!


----------



## toujours*chic

RasberryLV said:


> Such a lovely worry free bag for me running errands! Love this bag and wallet combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382945
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


I love everything- great taste!


----------



## JeanStoffel

DarlingLily said:


> View attachment 3385124
> 
> 
> Palm Springs mini with my Fendi bag bug "Minty". Love how the gold hardware matches and his pink brows match my rose ballerine SLG's ^-^



It is so adorable! That backpack is in my wish list! So hard to get a hold of though!


----------



## RasberryLV

toujours*chic said:


> I love everything- great taste!


Awww... Thank you so much dear.


----------



## DarlingLily

toujours*chic said:


> This is cuteness on steroids- adorable combo!



Thanks hon! ^-^


----------



## DarlingLily

JeanStoffel said:


> It is so adorable! That backpack is in my wish list! So hard to get a hold of though!



Thank you! Yes you seriously won't regret it, fits so much and I get compliments all the time!  Good luck on finding one!


----------



## LV Bags Lover




----------



## angelbebe75

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3385872


where did you get this poof charm!! so beautiful!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

angelbebe75 said:


> where did you get this poof charm!! so beautiful!


From Furla.  But I don't know still available now or not because that's sometimes ago.


----------



## GAN




----------



## GAN

Oops sorry dun know why I post the pic twice  [emoji15]

Using it today, Enjoying my quick bite before my next appointment


----------



## rnsrab

So cute


----------



## Blessed0819

can't get enough of her[emoji7] got her for Mother's Day [emoji253]


----------



## Aimsley

They are starting to release MIU bags in the mini backpack.  Friend got one....shocked this is happening so quickly compared to the Pochette Metis [emoji52]


----------



## Kmazz39

To anyone who owns both the Palm Springs Mini Backpack and a Toiletry 15 Pouch...will the TP 15 fit inside? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Jenergyup

Kmazz39 said:


> To anyone who owns both the Palm Springs Mini Backpack and a Toiletry 15 Pouch...will the TP 15 fit inside? Thanks in advance for your help



Yes- it definitely does with room to spare!


----------



## Kmazz39

Jenergyup said:


> Yes- it definitely does with room to spare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390362


Great thanks for the info! Now if only I could get my hands on this backpack!!


----------



## Bumbles

Kmazz39 said:


> Great thanks for the info! Now if only I could get my hands on this backpack!!


Keep trying! The bag is worth the wait. It's gorgeous and so unique.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Keep trying! The bag is worth the wait. It's gorgeous and so unique.


I agree, definitely worth getting, I LVoe mine!


----------



## flygal82

Aimsley said:


> They are starting to release MIU bags in the mini backpack.  Friend got one....shocked this is happening so quickly compared to the Pochette Metis [emoji52]


What is MIU?


----------



## Kmazz39

flygal82 said:


> What is MIU?


Made In USA


----------



## NissePigen

Love this bag! Finaly got it 2 weeks ago ... It is hard to rotate with other bags ☺️


----------



## fashionablyamy

lillywillowbug said:


> I just got it on eBay. I can pm you the seller.


Could you also share or pm me the eBay listing for that pouf charm please?


----------



## angelbebe75

Ordered this backpack on Monday and my SA got it in on Saturday! I just picked it up at Bloomies tonight. She says they seemed to have picked up production on these mini backpacks!


----------



## cuselover

angelbebe75 said:


> Ordered this backpack on Monday and my SA got it in on Saturday! I just picked it up at Bloomies tonight. She says they seemed to have picked up production on these mini backpacks!



May I ask which Bloomingdales u ordered from?


----------



## Aimsley

angelbebe75 said:


> Ordered this backpack on Monday and my SA got it in on Saturday! I just picked it up at Bloomies tonight. She says they seemed to have picked up production on these mini backpacks!



Yeah production definitely has picked up to meet demand, as now they are being made in USA.


----------



## MrsCamilla

I was able to order mine online last week. My NM SA has a mini on hold for me that is MIU so please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Kmazz39

I went on the website yesterday afternoon and was able to place this cutie in my shopping cart only to go checkout and it was unavailable.  Thinking I need to reach out to my SA to get my name on the list!


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Kmazz39 said:


> I went on the website yesterday afternoon and was able to place this cutie in my shopping cart only to go checkout and it was unavailable.  Thinking I need to reach out to my SA to get my name on the list!



It's available right now in US website:

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


----------



## studentinneed

echt_lg said:


> It's available right now in US website:
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159



Once you place it its out of stock.


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

studentinneed said:


> Once you place it its out of stock.


Ohhh no, it didn't do that to me when I tried. LV's playing I was trying for our fellow members so they can grab when it's available but it seems not. So sorry


----------



## Blessed0819

Kmazz39 said:


> I went on the website yesterday afternoon and was able to place this cutie in my shopping cart only to go checkout and it was unavailable.  Thinking I need to reach out to my SA to get my name on the list!



I would suggest putting your name on list but still keep eye out for it on website. That is how I got mine[emoji4] hopefully you can get your hands on it soon!


----------



## bell0279

Just got yesterday and so in love already! Fits so much and looks so cute.


----------



## Blessed0819

Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## shayna07

It is now available on website. It just let me check out!!!


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

shayna07 said:


> It is now available on website. It just let me check out!!!


Yayyy Congrats!!! You'll love this cutie^^


----------



## yuki_shinsetsu

Out & about with this cutie


----------



## Kmazz39

Blessed0819 said:


> I would suggest putting your name on list but still keep eye out for it on website. That is how I got mine[emoji4] hopefully you can get your hands on it soon!


I got my Pochette Metis earlier in the year by stalking the website, had my name on a list too. Now to decide whether I need both the Pochette Metis and the Pam Springs Mini!!


----------



## Blessed0819

Kmazz39 said:


> I got my Pochette Metis earlier in the year by stalking the website, had my name on a list too. Now to decide whether I need both the Pochette Metis and the Pam Springs Mini!!



Yea good luck with deciding on that one[emoji39] I don't have the Metis but I can imagine how hard that decision could be[emoji4] lol


----------



## chubbyshopper

Kmazz39 said:


> I got my Pochette Metis earlier in the year by stalking the website, had my name on a list too. Now to decide whether I need both the Pochette Metis and the Pam Springs Mini!!


I have both and now considering of selling the PM. I rarely use it now I have my mini. I just love the mini as a grab and go bag.

That being said the PM is more comfortable to wear and fits a mini ipad. But I have a SpeedyB25de so I use that when I need to carry extra.


----------



## cuselover

Wondering are all made in USA ?


----------



## Blessed0819

cuselover said:


> Wondering are all made in USA ?



Mine was made in France and I got it week after Mother's Day and ordered from website


----------



## bell0279

I got mine on Monday and ordered off the website. Mine is MIF. 

I have the PM as well, and love it. I feel like it has a very different vibe than the backpack. I am loving the Backpack, but do feel like it has a casual grab n go vibe. Whereas the PM for me has a more formal vibe. It is extremely comfy cross body and when carried handheld feels very classic and ladylike.


----------



## Aimsley

bell0279 said:


> I got mine on Monday and ordered off the website. Mine is MIF.
> 
> I have the PM as well, and love it. I feel like it has a very different vibe than the backpack. I am loving the Backpack, but do feel like it has a casual grab n go vibe. Whereas the PM for me has a more formal vibe. It is extremely comfy cross body and when carried handheld feels very classic and ladylike.



May I ask what country you are from?


----------



## bell0279

Aimsley said:


> May I ask what country you are from?



I absolutely should have included that, I am from the US


----------



## Kmazz39

I actually started a thread earlier about this dilemma...I already own the Pochette Metis and keep thinking about the Palm Springs Mini Backpack. I don't really need both and wanted some honest feedback about which one people liked better.


----------



## MrsCamilla

cuselover said:


> Wondering are all made in USA ?



Same here. I'm in the US and ordered mine online and it's also MIF. I know a few friends that ordered online and all were MIF too. I was on a waitlist at the store and the bag was came in was MIU. Now I'm curious if anyone ordered online and received one that was not MIF. 

As a side note, is it me or is the date code barely readable?


----------



## Aimsley

MrsCamilla said:


> Same here. I'm in the US and ordered mine online and it's also MIF. I know a few friends that ordered online and all were MIF too. I was on a waitlist at the store and the bag was came in was MIU. Now I'm curious if anyone ordered online and received one that was not MIF.
> 
> As a side note, is it me or is the date code barely readable?



Did you and your friends also order online recently as well?  Like within the last 1-2 weeks?  Because thr MIU bags were released about a couple weeks ago.  Prior to that (in North America) it was all MIF.

I agree the date code is barely readable!


----------



## cuselover

I see I just got mine in the store yesterday and it's made in USA . What's the difference ?


----------



## MrsCamilla

Aimsley said:


> Did you and your friends also order online recently as well?  Like within the last 1-2 weeks?  Because thr MIU bags were released about a couple weeks ago.  Prior to that (in North America) it was all MIF.
> 
> I agree the date code is barely readable!



We all got ours within the last 2 - 3 weeks - I placed my order on 6/11 and one of my friends recently got hers this past Monday.  It is so cute and practical bag that I can't stop starring at this bag [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## MrsCamilla

cuselover said:


> I see I just got mine in the store yesterday and it's made in USA . What's the difference ?



Just where the bag was made. There should be no difference in quality, craftsmanship or materials used.  

Congrats on getting this cute bag!


----------



## Snugglepug

Hi there,
I live in Germany and the only way to be put on the waiting list for the palm springs mini was to go into a store (250 kilometers for me) and pay the full price in advance. 
I had called customer service before but it was not possible to put me on the list by phone.
Now in that store I went (Munich) there were 20 persons before me on the list. I was told there is a waiting time of 6 to 8 weeks.
So now I am patiently waiting for them to call me. In between I am looking for nice bag charms for the mini backpack 
It is interesting for me to see that it works different with that waiting list in other countries.
And I love seeing your photos....so please keep sharing them.
Many greetings from Germany!


----------



## Zitikka

Just got this beauty today. Loving it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Zitikka said:


> Just got this beauty today. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396183
> View attachment 3396184


Such a unique bag, it looks great on you!!


----------



## Zitikka

sbuxaddict said:


> Such a unique bag, it looks great on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## bell0279

Zitikka said:


> Just got this beauty today. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396183
> View attachment 3396184



Looks awesome on you!


----------



## Kmazz39

Zitikka said:


> Just got this beauty today. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396183
> View attachment 3396184


This bag look great on you! Decisions, decisions. Sell the Pochette Metis and buy the PS mini?


----------



## cuselover

Joining the club


----------



## Bumbles

cuselover said:


> Joining the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396665



Very cute!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I finally caved and got one! 
I got really lucky and I texted my SA on Friday and she put in an order for me. A shipment came in over the weekend and I picked it up on Sunday! She said 5 came in and they all sold to tourists from Asia except for the one on hold for me. She also said its so popular employees don't get any discount on it, they have to pay full price! 
I live in Hawaii and the price was $1500 before tax total $1571 with tax 
It's the perfect size for my puppy! Lol


----------



## Bumbles

yakusoku.af said:


> I finally caved and got one!
> I got really lucky and I texted my SA on Friday and she put in an order for me. A shipment came in over the weekend and I picked it up on Sunday! She said 5 came in and they all sold to tourists from Asia except for the one on hold for me. She also said its so popular employees don't get any discount on it, they have to pay full price!
> I live in Hawaii and the price was $1500 before tax total $1571 with tax
> It's the perfect size for my puppy! Lol
> View attachment 3401332


This picture is soooo cute! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Snugglepug

Congrats on the back pack. Your frenchie is too sweet. Wonderful picture.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Bumbles said:


> This picture is soooo cute! Congrats on your new baby!



Thank you! Luckily he will pose for treats and he didn't try to chew on my bag lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

Snugglepug said:


> Congrats on the back pack. Your frenchie is too sweet. Wonderful picture.



Thank you! He's my little baby lol


----------



## Arabesque2426

Your puppy, and of course your backpack are too cute!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Arabesque2426 said:


> Your puppy, and of course your backpack are too cute!


Thank you!!!
He's hilarious too!


----------



## elibaby

This is just tooooo cute. What fits this?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Blessed0819

Have any of you that have this bag had the little black tabs on side of small pocket fray a little? If so have you gone to LV to have it fixed?


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> Have any of you that have this bag had the little black tabs on side of small pocket fray a little? If so have you gone to LV to have it fixed?



My friend did.  She brought it back to LV and they replaced it (by ordering a new one).  She only had that bag for a short while.  A couple weeks maybe.


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> My friend did.  She brought it back to LV and they replaced it (by ordering a new one).  She only had that bag for a short while.  A couple weeks maybe.



Thank you! I love this bag so hopefully they will fix it quickly or give me another. I've only had it since end of May. I am just worried it will just keep happening[emoji22]


----------



## Blessed0819

Also do you know if your friend had to wait without the bag to get a new one? TIA


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> Also do you know if your friend had to wait without the bag to get a new one? TIA



Yes she had to wait without a bag.  Can't remember how long, maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> Yes she had to wait without a bag.  Can't remember how long, maybe 2-3 weeks.



Thx again! Took mine in today and they are sending it off for repair[emoji22] said it could take 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Addy

Got mine today!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Addy said:


> View attachment 3405680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today!



Congrats Addy! Enjoy! [emoji173]️


----------



## Arabesque2426

Addy said:


> View attachment 3405680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today!



Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Bumbles

Addy said:


> View attachment 3405680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today!



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Kmazz39

I'm sure this question has been answered before, but does the iPhone 6s Plus fit?


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Kmazz39 said:


> I'm sure this question has been answered before, but does the iPhone 6s Plus fit?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Kmazz39

LV Bags Lover said:


> Yes, it does.


Thank you!


----------



## AimeeJo

MrsCamilla said:


> Same here. I'm in the US and ordered mine online and it's also MIF. I know a few friends that ordered online and all were MIF too. I was on a waitlist at the store and the bag was came in was MIU. Now I'm curious if anyone ordered online and received one that was not MIF.
> 
> As a side note, is it me or is the date code barely readable?



My friend (Canada) just ordered one online last Wednesday and it was MIU [emoji52]


----------



## abhaight

I ordered mine from the USA website last week and received a MIU bag.  Sorry to say I will be returning the backpack.


----------



## bell0279

abhaight said:


> I ordered mine from the USA website last week and received a MIU bag.  Sorry to say I will be returning the backpack.



Are you returning it because it is MIU? Or are you not a fan of the bag?


----------



## bickyi

I'm so sad! I'm traveling and found one at a store that is MIF yesterday. I asked the SA to put it on hold for a day for me so I wouldn't have to carry it around, and I was given all the necessary paperwork for verification. I went back into the store today to pick it up and apparently there was some "switchup" and my bag was sold!! [emoji35] They offered to bring one over from a nearby store, but all the ones left are MIU. [emoji22][emoji22]

What are the chances of getting a MIF bag now that production for this bag has taken up in the US? I really had my heart set on that MIF bag, so now I'm hesitant to buy the MIU one...especially since I see that it is available on the US website, and it seems some others have had luck getting a MIF one ordering online. Dilemma dilemma!  [emoji30]


----------



## AimeeJo

bickyi said:


> I'm so sad! I'm traveling and found one at a store that is MIF yesterday. I asked the SA to put it on hold for a day for me so I wouldn't have to carry it around, and I was given all the necessary paperwork for verification. I went back into the store today to pick it up and apparently there was some "switchup" and my bag was sold!! [emoji35] They offered to bring one over from a nearby store, but all the ones left are MIU. [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> What are the chances of getting a MIF bag now that production for this bag has taken up in the US? I really had my heart set on that MIF bag, so now I'm hesitant to buy the MIU one...especially since I see that it is available on the US website, and it seems some others have had luck getting a MIF one ordering online. Dilemma dilemma!  [emoji30]



People have been getting lucky buying online for MIF  in North America 2-3 weeks ago.  However a couple people that ordered online last week got MIU [emoji52]


----------



## lvj12

Reverse on sale tomorrow I think...


----------



## LV Bags Lover

I am from Singapore and most of the LV items here are made in France. Although there're some still made in Spain. Anyway, it doesn't matter where it's made. It's still LV after all.


----------



## bickyi

LV Bags Lover said:


> I am from Singapore and most of the LV items here are made in France. Although there're some still made in Spain. Anyway, it doesn't matter where it's made. It's still LV after all.



Sigh, I know it really shouldn't matter, but I know many of us still prefer MIF bags. [emoji29] That being said, since the Palm Springs Mini is such a difficult bag to get your hands on, would you ladies on the wait list be happy with just grabbing one from any country, or would you continue to search for a MIF one?


----------



## XoxoT

I ordered online almost 3 weeks ago and got MIU.  If I could choose I would choose MIF but it does not matter enough for me to return it by any means! It's all LV and the craftsmanship is all to the same standard [emoji106]


----------



## AimeeJo

bickyi said:


> Sigh, I know it really shouldn't matter, but I know many of us still prefer MIF bags. [emoji29] That being said, since the Palm Springs Mini is such a difficult bag to get your hands on, would you ladies on the wait list be happy with just grabbing one from any country, or would you continue to search for a MIF one?



Right now at my local store (Canada) we no longer have wait lists.  However, all current stock is MIU.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

bickyi said:


> Sigh, I know it really shouldn't matter, but I know many of us still prefer MIF bags. [emoji29] That being said, since the Palm Springs Mini is such a difficult bag to get your hands on, would you ladies on the wait list be happy with just grabbing one from any country, or would you continue to search for a MIF one?


I will grab it even if it isn't made in France. If you don't grab now and who knows you may never get one that's made in France. By then, you will become


----------



## cuselover

I don't understand what's the big deal mif and miu ... It's all the same great quality and standard


----------



## Addy

lvmhgirl said:


> Congrats Addy! Enjoy! [emoji173]️





Arabesque2426 said:


> Too cute! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Bumbles said:


> Welcome to the club!


It seriously is adorable and just perfect for meeting the back pack and mini bag trends.


----------



## Kmazz39

Can anyone tell me if the Toiletry 19 would fit standing up in the Palm Springs Mini?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Kmazz39 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Toiletry 19 would fit standing up in the Palm Springs Mini?


Not a chance!! The tp 15 is a perfect fit!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addy said:


> View attachment 3405680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today!


Congrats Addy, it's adorable! I have the mini and it's one of my favorite small bags..actually used it yesterday to run errands!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Question: does anyone have two sizes of the PS backpack, specifically a BB and a PM? Is it silly to have both????


----------



## FancyPants77

bickyi said:


> Sigh, I know it really shouldn't matter, but I know many of us still prefer MIF bags. [emoji29] That being said, since the Palm Springs Mini is such a difficult bag to get your hands on, would you ladies on the wait list be happy with just grabbing one from any country, or would you continue to search for a MIF one?


I can understand your concern for wanting a MIF. I was on the wait list for a month and then mine was delivered to me, MIU. It personally doesn't bother me at all because to me it's all the same quality of materials. I'm much more of a stickler for no scratches on the hardware (in this case the zipper pulls) and such. But I would say if you have your heart set on a MIF definitely hunt one down whether you shop for one on eBay or ask your SA to let you know when a MIF becomes available. It's such a cute little bag, perfect in every way, so if a part of the shopping experience is to have your items MIF then definitely wait . For the price, it would be worth it for you to feel it's absolutely perfect


----------



## FancyPants77

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Question: does anyone have two sizes of the PS backpack, specifically a BB and a PM? Is it silly to have both????


I don't think it's silly to have both because they are two completely different bags. The mini is an everyday purse and the PM is an actual backpack size. So because they serve two very different functions, I say get both if you love them that much


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FancyPants77 said:


> I don't think it's silly to have both because they are two completely different bags. The mini is an everyday purse and the PM is an actual backpack size. So because they serve two very different functions, I say get both if you love them that much


Yay, thank you! The pm fits so much more I can use it a bag for everyday, the mini use just for my cell phone and wallet. I have a Sarah and it JUST fits, I normally don't like to change out wallets. Thanks for making me feel better about having both!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I


bickyi said:


> Sigh, I know it really shouldn't matter, but I know many of us still prefer MIF bags. [emoji29] That being said, since the Palm Springs Mini is such a difficult bag to get your hands on, would you ladies on the wait list be happy with just grabbing one from any country, or would you continue to search for a MIF one?


I had to wait a little bit to get one and I think they are very hard to get now so I would get the first available. I like having MIF bags too but I have many that have the tag and they are just fine. I think( or hope for you) that when you get the bag, if MIU, that once you see and start to use it you'll forget about about where it's made and rock the bag! It's too cute and fun of a bag to pass up.....I like the backpack so much I have the mini and just bought a preloved pm......love them both!!


----------



## FancyPants77

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay, thank you! The pm fits so much more I can use it a bag for everyday, the mini use just for my cell phone and wallet. I have a Sarah and it JUST fits, I normally don't like to change out wallets. Thanks for making me feel better about having both!


Absolutely! . The mini is the perfect on-the-go bag with the thin straps or even worn crossbody with one of the thin straps. It's very casual in this way. Perfect little purse. The pm has the much larger straps and is so much bigger, the size of a true backpack. So definitely enjoy both bags because they're so very different- each amazing in their own way . And I hate switching out wallets as well. I have an empreinte zippy as my main wallet though so to be sure I don't rub the glazing of the wallet on the top of the minis interior I do switch out to my curieuse empreinte wallet instead when using my mini. It's the color noir so it's the perfect size for it and the perfect color. I couldn't be happier with the mini


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FancyPants77 said:


> Absolutely! . The mini is the perfect on-the-go bag with the thin straps or even worn crossbody with one of the thin straps. It's very casual in this way. Perfect little purse. The pm has the much larger straps and is so much bigger, the size of a true backpack. So definitely enjoy both bags because they're so very different- each amazing in their own way . And I hate switching out wallets as well. I have an empreinte zippy as my main wallet though so to be sure I don't rub the glazing of the wallet on the top of the minis interior I do switch out to my curieuse empreinte wallet instead when using my mini. It's the color noir so it's the perfect size for it and the perfect color. I couldn't be happier with the mini


I happy you like your too...I normally wear it over the shoulder but should try it cross body. You have some fun empreinte items!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I happy you like your too...I normally wear it over the shoulder but should try it cross body. You have some fun empreinte items!!!


Thank you . My LV mini backpack and my empreinte items are currently my favorites in my LV collection. Definitely try the mini crossbody. This is the only way I wear it and the thin strap is so comfortable and cute for crossbody. I'm so happy this piece was released in canvas with black trimmings and not vachetta. Such an incredible combination. Only minor complaint about the mini is the useless front pocket. I don't use it at all, but another good thing about the pm size for you is you'll have that additional feature to the bigger of the bags


----------



## bickyi

FancyPants77 said:


> I can understand your concern for wanting a MIF. I was on the wait list for a month and then mine was delivered to me, MIU. It personally doesn't bother me at all because to me it's all the same quality of materials. I'm much more of a stickler for no scratches on the hardware (in this case the zipper pulls) and such. But I would say if you have your heart set on a MIF definitely hunt one down whether you shop for one on eBay or ask your SA to let you know when a MIF becomes available. It's such a cute little bag, perfect in every way, so if a part of the shopping experience is to have your items MIF then definitely wait . For the price, it would be worth it for you to feel it's absolutely perfect






LVlvoe_bug said:


> I
> 
> I had to wait a little bit to get one and I think they are very hard to get now so I would get the first available. I like having MIF bags too but I have many that have the tag and they are just fine. I think( or hope for you) that when you get the bag, if MIU, that once you see and start to use it you'll forget about about where it's made and rock the bag! It's too cute and fun of a bag to pass up.....I like the backpack so much I have the mini and just bought a preloved pm......love them both!!



Thank you so much for all your kind words! I actually decided to suck it up and get the MIU one. Unfortunately, when I got to the store, I found that the front tabs were all bent/messed up and the print was horribly misaligned. The MIF one that I originally reserved was definitely better, and even if I can overlook the country of origin, the misalignment was an eyesore, so I decided to pass. Here are pictures for those who are curious. Alas, my search continues!


----------



## FancyPants77

bickyi said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind words! I actually decided to suck it up and get the MIU one. Unfortunately, when I got to the store, I found that the front tabs were all bent/messed up and the print was horribly misaligned. The MIF one that I originally reserved was definitely better, and even if I can overlook the country of origin, the misalignment was an eyesore, so I decided to pass. Here are pictures for those who are curious. Alas, my search continues!
> 
> View attachment 3413547
> View attachment 3413548
> View attachment 3413549


Wow those tabs are terrible. Unacceptable. It looks like it may have been a store display. The first mini I ordered also came with an unaligned pattern and I returned it. The second one, luckily, was perfect. Hope you're able to find a perfect one soon enough, as well.


----------



## XoxoT

I would have thought it was a display or return as well... Not acceptable!!


----------



## Blessed0819

Omg I miss mine sooo much![emoji24] I took it in because the small leather tabs were fraying. Hopefully will get it back soon!


----------



## Acctt

I had exactly the same problem! The tabs were fraying plus the leather prts on the back had some loose threads [emoji22] had to take it to LV last week!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

These are the new bags my SA shown me. The Palm Spring mini in 2 tones and also the Palm Spring PM.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

The mini black leather tabs are too fragile. I always try not to let the zipper and the tab touch each other to prevent abrasion.


----------



## jan70

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3421875
> 
> 
> These are the new bags my SA shown me. The Palm Spring mini in 2 tones and also the Palm Spring PM.



Do you know when these are released . I'm visiting nuclear from uk in 2 weeks - will the flagship store have new lines available then do you think?


----------



## msd31

Has anyone had any experience getting the mini at either the athens or mykonos store? Thank you!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

jan70 said:


> Do you know when these are released . I'm visiting nuclear from uk in 2 weeks - will the flagship store have new lines available then do you think?


If I am not wrong and I think already launched. Maybe let me check with my SA.


----------



## sabrimil

LV Bags Lover said:


> If I am not wrong and I think already launched. Maybe let me check with my SA.



Already launched... I'm waiting for mine... Mini reversed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jan70

Thanks folks I'm looking forward to a shop when I visit


----------



## Addy

Fits just the necessities: toilette 15, small wallet, key case, coin pouch, tiny agenda, phone (not in pic)


----------



## LV Bags Lover

sabrimil said:


> Already launched... I'm waiting for mine... Mini reversed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


But it's more expensive than the usual monogram mini.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Addy said:


> View attachment 3422956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits just the necessities: toilette 15, small wallet, key case, coin pouch, tiny agenda, phone (not in pic)


Wow!  Can fit in so many things.


----------



## AimeeJo

Addy said:


> View attachment 3422956
> 
> Fits just the necessities: toilette 15, small wallet, key case, coin pouch, tiny agenda, phone (not in pic)



Fits a ton!  Yours looks so structured, is it made in USA?


----------



## Addy

AimeeJo said:


> Fits a ton!  Yours looks so structured, is it made in USA?



Yes


----------



## AimeeJo

Addy said:


> Yes



Mine is MIF and is more squishy haha


----------



## Addy

AimeeJo said:


> Mine is MIF and is more squishy haha


Lol it is pretty soft canvas compared to my other Mono bags


----------



## sabrimil

LV Bags Lover said:


> But it's more expensive than the usual monogram mini.



Yes, monogram is €1.250 and reversed is €1.450 (mini)


----------



## amrx87

theres one of fashionphile right now, fyi


----------



## AimeeJo

Just noticed that there was a price increase in Canada for this backpack today.


----------



## FancyPants77

Addy said:


> View attachment 3422956
> 
> Fits just the necessities: toilette 15, small wallet, key case, coin pouch, tiny agenda, phone (not in pic)


I love how everything stands up inside- that's my favorite part about this bag, next to how soft the canvas is and how comfortable it is to wear crossbody. Such a lovely piece


----------



## Acctt

European ladies: this bag now costs 1290 euros (used to be 1250) crazy!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

LV Bags Lover said:


> The mini black leather tabs are too fragile. I always try not to let the zipper and the tab touch each other to prevent abrasion.


I do the same thing. I zip the bag shut leaving the zipper pull about an inch open from being fully closed so it doesn't hit the tabs. The tabs are a bit too delicate but I love how the main black tab looks in the middle of the pocket


----------



## Kmazz39

The Palm Springs Mini is now $1700 US. I picked mine up yesterday through my SA before the price increase!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Addy said:


> View attachment 3422956
> 
> Fits just the necessities: toilette 15, small wallet, key case, coin pouch, tiny agenda, phone (not in pic)



Great idea to stack your SLGs vertically like books on a shelf! I'm going to try that. Love your Gucci SLG. Enjoy!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

FancyPants77 said:


> I do the same thing. I zip the bag shut leaving the zipper pull about an inch open from being fully closed so it doesn't hit the tabs. The tabs are a bit too delicate but I love how the main black tab looks in the middle of the pocket


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Bumbles

Acctt said:


> European ladies: this bag now costs 1290 euros (used to be 1250) crazy!!!


Yep, there was a price increase in Australia for the mini back pack too. And the reversed mini back pack is available too. I wish they made the colour in the mini pochette. In the reverse pattern. It would look gorgeous I reckon. And very limited, and unique.


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> Thx again! Took mine in today and they are sending it off for repair[emoji22] said it could take 3-4 weeks.



Did you happen to take a photo of the frayed black tabs?  Can you please post a photo it you have one?  

I'm curious to see photos of wear on this bag from anyone else that might have it.


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> Did you happen to take a photo of the frayed black tabs?  Can you please post a photo it you have one?
> 
> I'm curious to see photos of wear on this bag from anyone else that might have it.



No I'm sorry I didn't.


----------



## Shan29

Hii anyone from aussie here? How hard is it to get this piece in melbourne? Any way i can reserve a piece before i fly in?


----------



## Bumbles

Shan29 said:


> Hii anyone from aussie here? How hard is it to get this piece in melbourne? Any way i can reserve a piece before i fly in?


In Sydney the wait list is weeks. Not sure about Melbourne


----------



## toujours*chic

I was at the boutique today and was told that the mini in classic mono is going to be phased out and inventory will dwindle- it will not be a part of LV's permanent collection. I saw the reverse and it is not my cup of tea. I think in terms of holding value, the classic mono is going to be the better choice.


----------



## Bumbles

Agree!


----------



## FancyPants77

toujours*chic said:


> I was at the boutique today and was told that the mini in classic mono is going to be phased out and inventory will dwindle- it will not be a part of LV's permanent collection. I saw the reverse and it is not my cup of tea. I think in terms of holding value, the classic mono is going to be the better choice.


Oh wow, I thought they were going to be a permanent piece. Thanks for sharing with us. I just got my mini mono about a month ago and I love it. I wish the straps were able to be shortened just a bit but the bag itself is so carefree and adorable.


----------



## toujours*chic

FancyPants77 said:


> Oh wow, I thought they were going to be a permanent piece. Thanks for sharing with us. I just got my mini mono about a month ago and I love it. I wish the straps were able to be shortened just a bit but the bag itself is so carefree and adorable.


You are welcome. I was a little surprised myself but my SA told me that they still work off a list when classic mini comes in- they cannot meet demand even though it is possible to buy from the website. But it will not be around forever. I suppose it also has something to do with the cooling of the backpack trend generally and that there is the reverse and the World Tour competing. LV does not want to cannibalize itself I am sure. I bought the mini early and am thrilled with it and have no interest in anymore.


----------



## Blessed0819

Blessed0819 said:


> Thx again! Took mine in today and they are sending it off for repair[emoji22] said it could take 3-4 weeks.



I finally got a call and was told the original was defective and have another bag for me! I picked it up and when I got it home for further inspection I noticed the small straps were missing and only the long ones were attached. When I called and asked why I was told that the new one only comes with two long straps. [emoji46] did I miss something!? Has anyone ever heard of this!? It was bad enough my original was MIF and new one is MIU[emoji22]


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> I finally got a call and was told the original was defective and have another bag for me! I picked it up and when I got it home for further inspection I noticed the small straps were missing and only the long ones were attached. When I called and asked why I was told that the new one only comes with two long straps. [emoji46] did I miss something!? Has anyone ever heard of this!? It was bad enough my original was MIF and new one is MIU[emoji22]


Wait, what? They told you they changed the bags straps to being two long straps? Non adjustable?... Can you share a picture of one of or both of the straps?


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> I finally got a call and was told the original was defective and have another bag for me! I picked it up and when I got it home for further inspection I noticed the small straps were missing and only the long ones were attached. When I called and asked why I was told that the new one only comes with two long straps. [emoji46] did I miss something!? Has anyone ever heard of this!? It was bad enough my original was MIF and new one is MIU[emoji22]


Yeah, in July they started to really all be MIU. Mine is MIU also.


----------



## dozzaroo

Bumbles said:


> In Sydney the wait list is weeks. Not sure about Melbourne



I got one for my friend from Collins St 2 weeks ago ( I was really lucky, going in to pay my deposit for a runway bag and they had one!)


----------



## Blessed0819

Sorry not best lighting. I'm 5 7' and on curvy side, even at the shortest setting its well below my hip. It's basically like they just got rid of the short straps. I called back again because I was sooo upset and asked if I could keep my old straps I turned in today that belonged to my old bag or have a "older model" sent to store. They asked that I come back tomorrow and see if manager would let me have my old straps and of not work something out. I really hope they can just let me have the two short straps because I LOVED this bag and was a gift from my hubby for Mother's Day.


----------



## Shan29

dozzaroo said:


> I got one for my friend from Collins St 2 weeks ago ( I was really lucky, going in to pay my deposit for a runway bag and they had one!)



The deposit was for the mini backpack? I emailed Lv and one told me to leave my no. And another told me to put down a deposit. I wonder how am i going to put down a deposit when I am nt in aus yet[emoji848]


----------



## Shan29

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3435858
> View attachment 3435863
> 
> 
> Sorry not best lighting. I'm 5 7' and on curvy side, even at the shortest setting its well below my hip. It's basically like they just got rid of the short straps. I called back again because I was sooo upset and asked if I could keep my old straps I turned in today that belonged to my old bag or have a "older model" sent to store. They asked that I come back tomorrow and see if manager would let me have my old straps and of not work something out. I really hope they can just let me have the two short straps because I LOVED this bag and was a gift from my hubby for Mother's Day.



Hope they rectify it for you soon! Seems a lil silly to have such long strap


----------



## Blessed0819

Shan29 said:


> Hope they rectify it for you soon! Seems a lil silly to have such long strap



Me too! I'll keep you all updated


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3435858
> View attachment 3435863
> 
> 
> Sorry not best lighting. I'm 5 7' and on curvy side, even at the shortest setting its well below my hip. It's basically like they just got rid of the short straps. I called back again because I was sooo upset and asked if I could keep my old straps I turned in today that belonged to my old bag or have a "older model" sent to store. They asked that I come back tomorrow and see if manager would let me have my old straps and of not work something out. I really hope they can just let me have the two short straps because I LOVED this bag and was a gift from my hubby for Mother's Day.


Oh my gosh! That's so long. That's absolutely ridiculous. I hope they let you have the old straps back or order you the old model straps or something. How frustrating, I'm sorry that happened. If all else fails, and there's no way to get the older straps, perhaps do a return, then go onto eBay and get one with the older straps while you still can. This bag is great and it was your Mother's Day gift so it's that much more special. Definitely don't settle for the new ones. It's funny too, because I was just thinking how it's so nice to have what's really "two" straps (one I use crossbody [one of the long and one short piece attached], and then another "extra" strap from the mini-- because I only wear it crossbody). I actually use my "spare" strap for my pochettes. It figures LV would change it to two pieces since I'm sure this bag is mostly worn crossbody by women and they caught on. Hope they take care of it for you since you just returned the old one. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Blessed0819

FancyPants77 said:


> Oh my gosh! That's so long. That's absolutely ridiculous. I hope they let you have the old straps back or order you the old model straps or something. How frustrating, I'm sorry that happened. If all else fails, and there's no way to get the older straps, perhaps do a return, then go onto eBay and get one with the older straps while you still can. This bag is great and it was your Mother's Day gift so it's that much more special. Definitely don't settle for the new ones. It's funny too, because I was just thinking how it's so nice to have what's really "two" straps (one I use crossbody [one of the long and one short piece attached], and then another "extra" strap from the mini-- because I only wear it crossbody). I actually use my "spare" strap for my pochettes. It figures LV would change it to two pieces since I'm sure this bag is mostly worn crossbody by women and they caught on. Hope they take care of it for you since you just returned the old one. Fingers crossed for you!



Yea me too! I did the same thing and wore it cross body and would also think we'll I have a extra strap. The SA I spoke to (my SA had already left for the day) said she didn't see why I couldn't have my old straps but it was up to the manager[emoji53] what also makes it special is it was first bag my husband bought for me (he doesn't get my bag obsession) and he's upset that it was sent in for repair so soon and then when I get it back "it's not even right or the same" (his words)


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> Yea me too! I did the same thing and wore it cross body and would also think we'll I have a extra strap. The SA I spoke to (my SA had already left for the day) said she didn't see why I couldn't have my old straps but it was up to the manager[emoji53] what also makes it special is it was first bag my husband bought for me (he doesn't get my bag obsession) and he's upset that it was sent in for repair so soon and then when I get it back "it's not even right or the same" (his words)


The "extra" strap is the best part. I like to turn my pochettes crossbody with it because it's so thin and comfy. I completely understand his thought process because it's a lot of money to spend on a bag to have this type of disappointment. Good thing is, they'll probably make it right for you since you had returned the other bag/straps. That'll probably work in your favor when it comes to getting them to accommodate you. Had you just gotten this bag as your first bag and just wanted the other straps because you knew about them being different before, they'd tell you tough luck, most likely. Hope it goes well for you. And how sweet that he purchased it for you


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> View attachment 3435858
> View attachment 3435863
> 
> 
> Sorry not best lighting. I'm 5 7' and on curvy side, even at the shortest setting its well below my hip. It's basically like they just got rid of the short straps. I called back again because I was sooo upset and asked if I could keep my old straps I turned in today that belonged to my old bag or have a "older model" sent to store. They asked that I come back tomorrow and see if manager would let me have my old straps and of not work something out. I really hope they can just let me have the two short straps because I LOVED this bag and was a gift from my hubby for Mother's Day.



Sorry this happened to you!  Did you actually confirm with a different SA whether they just forgot to include the short straps with your new bag or is it actually a change they made?


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> Sorry this happened to you!  Did you actually confirm with a different SA whether they just forgot to include the short straps with your new bag or is it actually a change they made?



I haven't asked another SA but going in later today to speak to my normal SA. I'm thinking of calling the LV 1800 number to see if they tell me the same thing. [emoji848]


----------



## dozzaroo

Shan29 said:


> The deposit was for the mini backpack? I emailed Lv and one told me to leave my no. And another told me to put down a deposit. I wonder how am i going to put down a deposit when I am nt in aus yet[emoji848]



Hi there, I was in there to make full deposit for my bags from Series 5 . You're gonna have to have a bit of luck to get one in store as they dont take deposits over the phone. I got my palm springs mini in Malaysia (sheer luck) so hopefully i can pass you some luck there!


----------



## Shan29

dozzaroo said:


> Hi there, I was in there to make full deposit for my bags from Series 5 . You're gonna have to have a bit of luck to get one in store as they dont take deposits over the phone. I got my palm springs mini in Malaysia (sheer luck) so hopefully i can pass you some luck there!



I see! Thanks so much for your reply[emoji4] trying to get this at a good price which is why i refuse to buy it from my own country![emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> I haven't asked another SA but going in later today to speak to my normal SA. I'm thinking of calling the LV 1800 number to see if they tell me the same thing. [emoji848]



Okay, please keep us updated!  My friend is about to receive her's and we hope LV didn't actually make this change!  That would be very disappointing.


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> Okay, please keep us updated!  My friend is about to receive her's and we hope LV didn't actually make this change!  That would be very disappointing.



I called the 1866 number and she confirmed the "new design" comes with only 2 straps. [emoji33] I'm on my way to see if they will let me have my old straps...[emoji120]


----------



## Blessed0819

Blessed0819 said:


> I called the 1866 number and she confirmed the "new design" comes with only 2 straps. [emoji33] I'm on my way to see if they will let me have my old straps...[emoji120]



Yay [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] they let me have them!! For anyone wanting this item and are planning on mainly using it for cross body only it may not be for you if your shorter than 5 7". I am also on the curvy side as well and on the shortest setting it would hit at my thigh.


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> Yay [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] they let me have them!! For anyone wanting this item and are planning on mainly using it for cross body only it may not be for you if your shorter than 5 7". I am also on the curvy side as well and on the shortest setting it would hit at my thigh.


Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! . I can not believe they did this. I'm so happy I got one last month to have the "extra strap". Enjoy your lovely bag


----------



## Blessed0819

FancyPants77 said:


> Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! . I can not believe they did this. I'm so happy I got one last month to have the "extra strap". Enjoy your lovely bag



Thank you and I will[emoji4]


----------



## AimeeJo

I contacted my SA and a friend of mine contacted hers as well as client services.    They all said that they haven't heard of any changes to the straps.  My friend received her mini backpack yesterday and has the normal 2 long and 2 short straps.

Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> I contacted my SA and a friend of mine contacted hers as well as client services.    They all said that they haven't heard of any changes to the straps.  My friend received her mini backpack yesterday and has the normal 2 long and 2 short straps.
> 
> Anyone else heard anything?



My SA said she's only heard of it for about a week but honestly I'm hoping she's wrong because it's a great bag and that change, for me, was night and day.


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> My SA said she's only heard of it for about a week but honestly I'm hoping she's wrong because it's a great bag and that change, for me, was night and day.


I think she could be mistaken (hopefully so) because with only the two long straps you can't even make it into a backpack because there are only two gold hooks that way. I don't think LV would do that. But again, glad you got your straps back


----------



## Blessed0819

FancyPants77 said:


> I think she could be mistaken (hopefully so) because with only the two long straps you can't even make it into a backpack because there are only two gold hooks that way. I don't think LV would do that. But again, glad you got your straps back



They way they had it when I got it was the end that did not have the hook was put through bottom look and folded like this


----------



## jan70

I saw the new stock in Saks this week and both long straps had the short strap attached to lengthen and adjust . Hope that helps


----------



## AimeeJo

Blessed0819 said:


> My SA said she's only heard of it for about a week but honestly I'm hoping she's wrong because it's a great bag and that change, for me, was night and day.



What's crazy is that you also asked client services and that SA confirmed the change too!  I also hope they are both wrong.  I've seen 3 new backpacks this week, all with the old 2 short 2 long straps.


----------



## Blessed0819

AimeeJo said:


> What's crazy is that you also asked client services and that SA confirmed the change too!  I also hope they are both wrong.  I've seen 3 new backpacks this week, all with the old 2 short 2 long straps.



Yea I called so that if they said they hadn't heard that that it may help when I was trying to get my old straps or the missing ones.


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> They way they had it when I got it was the end that did not have the hook was put through bottom look and folded like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437615


Oh wow, that would crack the straps and rub the glazing off in no time at all. I can't imagine they would do that. And if they haven't changed the design then I'm shocked your SA gave you the wrong information. But so glad you got it taken care of. The Palm Springs mini is so comfy to wear, I love it . And so carefree too.


----------



## Blessed0819

FancyPants77 said:


> Oh wow, that would crack the straps and rub the glazing off in no time at all. I can't imagine they would do that. And if they haven't changed the design then I'm shocked your SA gave you the wrong information. But so glad you got it taken care of. The Palm Springs mini is so comfy to wear, I love it . And so carefree too.



Yes I agree and was worried about that too. Well if there wasn't a design change then 2 SAs (my usual SA and one I've used beforehand) gave wrong info and given wrong info when I called the 1866 number.


----------



## Addy

Blessed0819 said:


> I finally got a call and was told the original was defective and have another bag for me! I picked it up and when I got it home for further inspection I noticed the small straps were missing and only the long ones were attached. When I called and asked why I was told that the new one only comes with two long straps. [emoji46] did I miss something!? Has anyone ever heard of this!? It was bad enough my original was MIF and new one is MIU[emoji22]


I hope they rectify this for you. Have the both sets of straps is invaluable. I keep one set shorter for when I want shoulder wear and one set longer for cross-body wear.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I'm 5"2 can this bag still be worn cross body?


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> I'm 5"2 can this bag still be worn cross body?


Yes, there are lots of settings to adjust it to and it will fit you at 5'2" perfectly. It's not too long for you. But IF they have changed the straps like the messages throughout the last page of this thread talks about, it will be too long for you. So if you get the bag with all 4 parts to the straps, yes it will fit you crossbody


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So disappointing  I just looked on LV site says only 2 straps come with bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Can someone post the multi positional strap what it looks like.


----------



## Blessed0819

Addy said:


> I hope they rectify this for you. Have the both sets of straps is invaluable. I keep one set shorter for when I want shoulder wear and one set longer for cross-body wear.



Yes they did thank you! They let me have my old bag straps


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> So disappointing  I just looked on LV site says only 2 straps come with bag.


Yes, it always only came with two straps. But each of the two straps had two parts that made it into one strap. So all together, there were four pieces that turned into two assembled long straps. All together there were 4 gold hooks to attach to the four gold clasps on the bag. Does it say or show anything on the website that there are only 2 pieces total?


----------



## Queeneve

FancyPants77 said:


> Yes, there are lots of settings to adjust it to and it will fit you at 5'2" perfectly. It's not too long for you. But IF they have changed the straps like the messages throughout the last page of this thread talks about, it will be too long for you. So if you get the bag with all 4 parts to the straps, yes it will fit you crossbody



Hihi.... I'm 5'3" and am curious about the 4 parts of the strap that you are talking about. Do you mind to take a pic of the straps please? Greatly appreciate it. Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## FancyPants77

Queeneve said:


> Hihi.... I'm 5'3" and am curious about the 4 parts of the strap that you are talking about. Do you mind to take a pic of the straps please? Greatly appreciate it. Thank you very much! [emoji4]



Here you go . This is how the strap has two parts. There are two of the short ones and two of the long ones, total. Hope this helps


----------



## Addy

Blessed0819 said:


> Yes they did thank you! They let me have my old bag straps


Glad to hear! Enjoy! I love my Mini.


----------



## Queeneve

FancyPants77 said:


> View attachment 3439672
> View attachment 3439671
> 
> 
> Here you go . This is how the strap has two parts. There are two of the short ones and two of the long ones, total. Hope this helps



Great!! Thank you very much!!! [emoji1]


----------



## carrots219

Hi everyone, just wanted to share that I got my mini Palm Springs today! [emoji4] I was really worried about the potential strap changes and thought I call the 1-866 number to confirm too. The SA on the phone didn't hear of any changes and she confirmed this with their merchandise specialist as well. So I went ahead and ordered it with her last Friday, thinking I will just return it if there were changes. And it came today! I was scared at first since I only saw the two long straps attached to the bag, but it turns out the other two shorter straps were buried inside the bag!! To top it off, the bag is made in France, so I am super happy!! By the way I'm from Canada. Hope this helps!


----------



## Addy

carrots219 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share that I got my mini Palm Springs today! [emoji4] I was really worried about the potential strap changes and thought I call the 1-866 number to confirm too. The SA on the phone didn't hear of any changes and she confirmed this with their merchandise specialist as well. So I went ahead and ordered it with her last Friday, thinking I will just return it if there were changes. And it came today! I was scared at first since I only saw the two long straps attached to the bag, but it turns out the other two shorter straps were buried inside the bag!! To top it off, the bag is made in France, so I am super happy!! By the way I'm from Canada. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3441296


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## carrots219

Addy said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!



Thanks Addy! [emoji16]


----------



## FancyPants77

carrots219 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share that I got my mini Palm Springs today! [emoji4] I was really worried about the potential strap changes and thought I call the 1-866 number to confirm too. The SA on the phone didn't hear of any changes and she confirmed this with their merchandise specialist as well. So I went ahead and ordered it with her last Friday, thinking I will just return it if there were changes. And it came today! I was scared at first since I only saw the two long straps attached to the bag, but it turns out the other two shorter straps were buried inside the bag!! To top it off, the bag is made in France, so I am super happy!! By the way I'm from Canada. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3441296



So happy for you! Hope you're loving it . And thanks for the update on the possible strap changes. I'm glad they didn't eliminate the backpack option- I didn't think they would do that


----------



## Blessed0819

carrots219 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share that I got my mini Palm Springs today! [emoji4] I was really worried about the potential strap changes and thought I call the 1-866 number to confirm too. The SA on the phone didn't hear of any changes and she confirmed this with their merchandise specialist as well. So I went ahead and ordered it with her last Friday, thinking I will just return it if there were changes. And it came today! I was scared at first since I only saw the two long straps attached to the bag, but it turns out the other two shorter straps were buried inside the bag!! To top it off, the bag is made in France, so I am super happy!! By the way I'm from Canada. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3441296



Congrats so happy for you!! Enjoy! [emoji847]


----------



## jax818

Took my mini backpack to Hawaii.  The absolute perfect bag for traveling.  Small, carefree, hands free......[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carrots219

FancyPants77 said:


> So happy for you! Hope you're loving it . And thanks for the update on the possible strap changes. I'm glad they didn't eliminate the backpack option- I didn't think they would do that





Blessed0819 said:


> Congrats so happy for you!! Enjoy! [emoji847]



Thank you both!! [emoji8]


----------



## Addy

jax818 said:


> Took my mini backpack to Hawaii.  The absolute perfect bag for traveling.  Small, carefree, hands free......[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441586
> View attachment 3441587
> View attachment 3441589


Great pics!


----------



## Acctt

Hey everyone! If anyone wants to know what can fit in this backpack and how it wears over time you can check the video I made about these topics a few weeks ago:



Also, as of today (after leaving my bag for repair at the boutique 3 weeks ago) I still have not heard anything about what they are going to do to it  )


----------



## shopholicgirl

Just got my mini backpack with the new LV bag and box


----------



## Bumbles

shopholicgirl said:


> Just got my mini backpack with the new LV bag and box


Congrats! Love the new packaging as well.


----------



## Queeneve

shopholicgirl said:


> Just got my mini backpack with the new LV bag and box



Congrats! She's so pretty! And it looks so structured! Did you put any stuffings inside to hold up the bag?


----------



## FancyPants77

shopholicgirl said:


> Just got my mini backpack with the new LV bag and box



Congrats!


----------



## Shan29

Acctt said:


> Hey everyone! If anyone wants to know what can fit in this backpack and how it wears over time you can check the video I made about these topics a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as of today (after leaving my bag for repair at the boutique 3 weeks ago) I still have not heard anything about what they are going to do to it  )




Can it fit an ipad mini


----------



## shopholicgirl

Queeneve said:


> Congrats! She's so pretty! And it looks so structured! Did you put any stuffings inside to hold up the bag?


No have not used it yet. The straps are inside though and that's about it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Are these bags more available to get now? Like if I'm able to put it in my cart and checkout online does that mean it's able to order or do they send you email after letting you know it's not available?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I tried Callling a few stores but none available :/


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> Are these bags more available to get now? Like if I'm able to put it in my cart and checkout online does that mean it's able to order or do they send you email after letting you know it's not available?



They're available online. When you place it in your cart the order will process . They became readily available around July because they began producing more of them in the US after there was so much demand for the bag. So there's no more huge wait list for it.


----------



## AimeeJo

Carrieshaver said:


> Are these bags more available to get now? Like if I'm able to put it in my cart and checkout online does that mean it's able to order or do they send you email after letting you know it's not available?



I did have one friend who ordered one online in Canada about 1-2 weeks ago and got an email a couple days later saying her order was cancelled.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I have located a mini  I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger and not sure why?! My only concerns is that it's to tendy or that I'm 39 . I can't stop thinking about this bag it's so cute  I have shoulder and back issues so would be perfect. Other cross body bags are just a bit small for me. I don't want to regret this purchase if I make it. Every part of me is telling me go get this bag and enjoy  anyone hesitant at first about this bag and what do you love about it so much?


----------



## Kmazz39

Just got this luggage tag to add to my mini


----------



## Kmazz39

Carrieshaver said:


> I have located a mini  I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger and not sure why?! My only concerns is that it's to tendy or that I'm 39 . I can't stop thinking about this bag it's so cute  I have shoulder and back issues so would be perfect. Other cross body bags are just a bit small for me. I don't want to regret this purchase if I make it. Every part of me is telling me go get this bag and enjoy  anyone hesitant at first about this bag and what do you love about it so much?


I actually sold my Pochette Metis and got this instead. I love this little backpack, it fits more than you think


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> I have located a mini  I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger and not sure why?! My only concerns is that it's to tendy or that I'm 39 . I can't stop thinking about this bag it's so cute  I have shoulder and back issues so would be perfect. Other cross body bags are just a bit small for me. I don't want to regret this purchase if I make it. Every part of me is telling me go get this bag and enjoy  anyone hesitant at first about this bag and what do you love about it so much?



Age is just a number! . You can't stop thinking about it so you should buy it and rock it. It'll look great on you. Louis Vuitton in general can be considered trendy but just look at it this way- you're not buying into the trend, you're buying it because of the practicality of your lifestyle. You want a crossbody bag that is light for your shoulder and back issues and this back is extremely light with the thinnest strap LV offers. And you find other crossbody bags too small and this bag fits a ton! I wasn't too sure at first if I loved the idea of a backpack that wasn't on my back. But I'm so happy I looked past that and took the plunge. It's my most spacious crossbody bag I own and it's so carefree with the black leather. 

Here's what I love about it: the canvas is squishy and comfy against your leg/hip area. The strap is very thin and has lots of holes to pick the perfect crossbody length for you. The interior can be wiped clean with a damp cloth. It fits a lot inside. There's no vachetta to get stained so it's completely carefree. It's the cutest backpack out right now. It has a thick squishy back that feels padded for extra comfort. And there are two long straps so if you wear it crossbody you'll have a "spare" strap to use for other little bags (like a pochette or such)- or even to save for years from now when your original strap gets worn, and you can have a brand new one already stored away. It's worth every penny. I couldn't be happier with mine. And should you purchase it and regret it, you could always sell it on eBay or through consignment and get almost all of your money back. But I don't think you'll ever want to sell it. I'm confident you'll love it for all the reasons I just mentioned


----------



## FancyPants77

Kmazz39 said:


> Just got this luggage tag to add to my mini



Beautiful luggage tag


----------



## Kmazz39

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful luggage tag


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Thank you!! Makes me feel that much better about making the purchase I want a cute charm or
Something to attach to the zipper. Any suggestions on something that isn't to heavy for the zipper?



FancyPants77 said:


> Age is just a number! . You can't stop thinking about it so you should buy it and rock it. It'll look great on you. Louis Vuitton in general can be considered trendy but just look at it this way- you're not buying into the trend, you're buying it because of the practicality of your lifestyle. You want a crossbody bag that is light for your shoulder and back issues and this back is extremely light with the thinnest strap LV offers. And you find other crossbody bags too small and this bag fits a ton! I wasn't too sure at first if I loved the idea of a backpack that wasn't on my back. But I'm so happy I looked past that and took the plunge. It's my most spacious crossbody bag I own and it's so carefree with the black leather.
> 
> Here's what I love about it: the canvas is squishy and comfy against your leg/hip area. The strap is very thin and has lots of holes to pick the perfect crossbody length for you. The interior can be wiped clean with a damp cloth. It fits a lot inside. There's no vachetta to get stained so it's completely carefree. It's the cutest backpack out right now. It has a thick squishy back that feels padded for extra comfort. And there are two long straps so if you wear it crossbody you'll have a "spare" strap to use for other little bags (like a pochette or such)- or even to save for years from now when your original strap gets worn, and you can have a brand new one already stored away. It's worth every penny. I couldn't be happier with mine. And should you purchase it and regret it, you could always sell it on eBay or through consignment and get almost all of your money back. But I don't think you'll ever want to sell it. I'm confident you'll love it for all the reasons I just mentioned


----------



## jax818

Carrieshaver said:


> I have located a mini  I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger and not sure why?! My only concerns is that it's to tendy or that I'm 39 . I can't stop thinking about this bag it's so cute  I have shoulder and back issues so would be perfect. Other cross body bags are just a bit small for me. I don't want to regret this purchase if I make it. Every part of me is telling me go get this bag and enjoy  anyone hesitant at first about this bag and what do you love about it so much?



I absolutely love this bag!  I bought it originally to wear as only a crossbody but I'm finding myself wear it more and more as a backpack. Even though crossbody is hands free but it is nothing compared to wearing it as a backpack.  My shoulders feels so much better.  It is just a great versatile little bag and it is so carefree. I took it recently to Hawaii and it was perfect!  There's no vachetta to worry about.  I'm not usually a monogram girl but I think this size makes it perfectly understated.  It is also so roomy for such a little bag.  I have a toddler and I can fit a diaper, wipes, water bottle, snacks, my wallet, iPhone+, 6 key holder and Sunnies.  I put two lip products in the front pocket.  

I hesitated at first because it is a lot of money for such a little bag but I'm getting so much use out of it.   Also this bag is so different that it is a great piece to add to any collection.  I highly recommend! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I ordered online the mini and a de mini pochette  hoping this order goes through.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi,

My friend has the mini palm spring (MPS). She notices the back and bottom part of her MPS starts to deflate/flatten (don't know whether this is the correct words to describe it; hope you guys can what I mean). Does anyone have such same issue? 

I notice mine flatten a bit too.


----------



## Acctt

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has the mini palm spring (MPS). She notices the back and bottom part of her MPS starts to deflate/flatten (don't know whether this is the correct words to describe it; hope you guys can what I mean). Does anyone have such same issue?
> 
> I notice mine flatten a bit too.



Pictures please?


----------



## Desma

Kmazz39 said:


> Just got this luggage tag to add to my mini



Love it [emoji7] When I got my mini I bought a mini luggage tag all night with it too!




I also use my Metis Hobo strap on the smallest setting.....I'm 5'9


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Acctt said:


> Pictures please?


Photos can't see the difference. If use hands to brush across the canvas and can feel.


----------



## Kmazz39

Desma said:


> Love it [emoji7] When I got my mini I bought a mini luggage tag all night with it too!
> 
> View attachment 3448172
> 
> 
> I also use my Metis Hobo strap on the smallest setting.....I'm 5'9
> 
> View attachment 3448173


I love the idea of using the Metis hobo strap!! I'm going to have to try that


----------



## fatcat2523

Have shared in the reveal. But here again, I got my mom the mini in reversed monogram and ordered the shoulder strap to add the twist.


----------



## Bumbles

fatcat2523 said:


> Have shared in the reveal. But here again, I got my mom the mini in reversed monogram and ordered the shoulder strap to add the twist.
> View attachment 3448428
> 
> View attachment 3448429
> 
> View attachment 3448430


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## FancyPants77

fatcat2523 said:


> Have shared in the reveal. But here again, I got my mom the mini in reversed monogram and ordered the shoulder strap to add the twist.
> View attachment 3448428
> 
> View attachment 3448429
> 
> View attachment 3448430



The shoulder strap looks great with it! Hope she's enjoying it


----------



## fatcat2523

Bumbles said:


> Absolutely gorgeous



Thank you



FancyPants77 said:


> The shoulder strap looks great with it! Hope she's enjoying it



Thank you and she has been using it all the time lol


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I ordered the mini Palm online Monday night. Still no confirmation of shipping, it's making me nervous!


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> I ordered the mini Palm online Monday night. Still no confirmation of shipping, it's making me nervous!



Any update on the status? If not, perhaps you should call customer service. They can tell you where on the waitlist you are to put you at ease, or inform you of anything holding up the order from being processed.


----------



## Divalish

I got put on the reservation list for the reverse monogram mini today. I'm number 1 on the list at my store apparently. I would regret it if I missed out on this beauty without getting the chance to try it on to see if I would like it on me!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shipping status finally updated! Bag will arrive Monday Ahh can't wait!





FancyPants77 said:


> Any update on the status? If not, perhaps you should call customer service. They can tell you where on the waitlist you are to put you at ease, or inform you of anything holding up the order from being processed.


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> Shipping status finally updated! Bag will arrive Monday Ahh can't wait!



Yay, I'm so excited for you. Hope to see your reveal when it arrives


----------



## Bumbles

Excellent! 


Carrieshaver said:


> Shipping status finally updated! Bag will arrive Monday Ahh can't wait!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

LV alignment is bad.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3451833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV alignment is bad.


Oh my! Hope mine does not arrive like that  will they exchange it?


----------



## Beeleebala

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3451833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV alignment is bad.


My bag is like that too. I think they are all like that. It's absolutely fine The mini is awesome!


----------



## Blessed0819

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3451833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV alignment is bad.



Yea mine is like that too. Doesn't bother me. I had mine exchanged cuz of issues with small black tabs fraying and the bag I got also was like that


----------



## FancyPants77

LV Bags Lover said:


> View attachment 3451833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV alignment is bad.







View attachment 3451902


I ordered two and kept one (the one on the left). The one on the right had misalignment of the print (look at the very right on the front pocket), a scratched zipper pull, a white line on one of the black tabs (see the last picture) and a scratch and chipped gold on one of the strap hooks. But the other one was perfect so I kept it. But as you can see, both bags had misalignment of print on the sides because it's not a continuous piece of canvas. Since its sewn together at the seam on the side, there's no way for the print to line up perfectly there. It's normal . If the front of your bag has lined up print then I say enjoy it. It's a great bag


----------



## shihfan

I have fallen in love with the mini backpack as well! But stopped by LV store today and was told it was "sold out in US"!? 
Anyone know where I can get my hands on one!?


----------



## Blessed0819

shihfan said:


> I have fallen in love with the mini backpack as well! But stopped by LV store today and was told it was "sold out in US"!?
> Anyone know where I can get my hands on one!?



I got mine online and just sort of stocked the website[emoji846] good luck


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mine came today and it is a cute bag but I just don't love it  weird how you can see a bag online and then just think you will love it! I'm gonna return it.


----------



## FancyPants77

Carrieshaver said:


> Mine came today and it is a cute bag but I just don't love it  weird how you can see a bag online and then just think you will love it! I'm gonna return it.



Any ideas what you'll get instead? The empreinte line is the best, in my opinion


----------



## fabuleux

Wow this thread has 63 pages! It really shows what a phenomenon this mini backpack has become!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Hi LV lovers! Don't hate but I've more recently been a Chanel lover ... However this mini backpack has me going gah gah! 

What I need to know (since I've never seen it in store) is will it fit all my Chanel accessories as pictured? 

Thanks you ladies!


----------



## FancyPants77

snowbrdgrl said:


> Hi LV lovers! Don't hate but I've more recently been a Chanel lover ... However this mini backpack has me going gah gah!
> 
> What I need to know (since I've never seen it in store) is will it fit all my Chanel accessories as pictured?
> 
> Thanks you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453091



Pretty items . The four little ones definitely will. A full size wallet can be squeezed into the bag standing up but it's a tight squeeze- to give you an idea of how tall it is. YouTube videos about what fits inside might help you best to get a visual of how spacious it is


----------



## melovepurse

Carrieshaver said:


> Mine came today and it is a cute bag but I just don't love it  weird how you can see a bag online and then just think you will love it! I'm gonna return it.



I got one too from online and it's just too tiny for me. I usually carry MCM mini backpack (to the gym & knock around bag) and it's way smaller than that. It's really adorable though! Mine also is very misaligned LV print from pretty much every angle. What to get instead???


----------



## Acctt

snowbrdgrl said:


> Hi LV lovers! Don't hate but I've more recently been a Chanel lover ... However this mini backpack has me going gah gah!
> 
> What I need to know (since I've never seen it in store) is will it fit all my Chanel accessories as pictured?
> 
> Thanks you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453091



They will all fit for sure!!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

For those that pack the backpack full of stuff (wallet, cosmetics, phone, cards), when you wear it crossbody does it feel too heavy/straps feel too thin to support the weight?


----------



## xiaomeowmeow

snowbrdgrl said:


> Hi LV lovers! Don't hate but I've more recently been a Chanel lover ... However this mini backpack has me going gah gah!
> 
> What I need to know (since I've never seen it in store) is will it fit all my Chanel accessories as pictured?
> 
> Thanks you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453091



They are so beautiful!! I'm drooling!

If you don't mind me asking, what size is the middle cosmetic pouch and how much was it? Would love one in caviar.

-XMM


----------



## FancyPants77

snowbrdgrl said:


> For those that pack the backpack full of stuff (wallet, cosmetics, phone, cards), when you wear it crossbody does it feel too heavy/straps feel too thin to support the weight?



No, not at all. The strap is very comfortable and since the bag is so lightweight the thin strap supports it just fine. It feels very comfortable crossbody.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

FancyPants77 said:


> No, not at all. The strap is very comfortable and since the bag is so lightweight the thin strap supports it just fine. It feels very comfortable crossbody.



Thank you! This is very helpful [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Can never say no to a cute functional crossbody- my weakness!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

snowbrdgrl said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Can never say no to a cute functional crossbody- my weakness!!!



I know exactly what you mean! Crossbody bags are my absolute weakness. There's nothing better than a handsfree bag . Another great thing about this bag is it comes with two straps and you'll probably never use it as a backpack. So if you use it crossbody that means you have a spare strap that looks great on pochettes or even to use down the road when your first strap gets worn down. I personally like the second strap for my pochettes so I can wear them crossbody!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

FancyPants77 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Crossbody bags are my absolute weakness. There's nothing better than a handsfree bag . Another great thing about this bag is it comes with two straps and you'll probably never use it as a backpack. So if you use it crossbody that means you have a spare strap that looks great on pochettes or even to use down the road when your first strap gets worn down. I personally like the second strap for my pochettes so I can wear them crossbody!



You are not helping lol (jk)... Or maybe you are? Haha


----------



## FancyPants77

snowbrdgrl said:


> You are not helping lol (jk)... Or maybe you are? Haha



I can give you a quick overview about the pros and cons to help you make an informed decision 

Pros: Very comfortable to wear crossbody- both against your hip area and the strap. The back is padded/thick and squishy. Carefree materials. Very spacious. Can wipe the interior clean. Can stand your items up inside, side-to-side. There's an "extra" strap if you don't wear it as a backpack. 

Cons: Front pocket is useless really. The zipper can be stiff at first but softens up with time. The black tabs on the front are very soft and delicate- the first one I got had a white scratch clear across the tab. The second one I got was perfect so I kept that one. But the tabs will probably be the first thing to show wear and tear. 

This bag is really adorable and as carefree as the Damier ebene line . If you're debating, I say check it out in person. You'll most likely want to buy it


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

snowbrdgrl said:


> Hi LV lovers! Don't hate but I've more recently been a Chanel lover ... However this mini backpack has me going gah gah!
> 
> What I need to know (since I've never seen it in store) is will it fit all my Chanel accessories as pictured?
> 
> Thanks you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453091



Can't answer your question as I don't have one BUT I just had to say that your Chanel SLG's are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> Wow this thread has 63 pages! It really shows what a phenomenon this mini backpack has become!



So true. It has been 10 months and supply barely meets demand. It's incredible.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Little_Miss_LV said:


> Can't answer your question as I don't have one BUT I just had to say that your Chanel SLG's are gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## snowbrdgrl

FancyPants77 said:


> I can give you a quick overview about the pros and cons to help you make an informed decision
> 
> Pros: Very comfortable to wear crossbody- both against your hip area and the strap. The back is padded/thick and squishy. Carefree materials. Very spacious. Can wipe the interior clean. Can stand your items up inside, side-to-side. There's an "extra" strap if you don't wear it as a backpack.
> 
> Cons: Front pocket is useless really. The zipper can be stiff at first but softens up with time. The black tabs on the front are very soft and delicate- the first one I got had a white scratch clear across the tab. The second one I got was perfect so I kept that one. But the tabs will probably be the first thing to show wear and tear.
> 
> This bag is really adorable and as carefree as the Damier ebene line . If you're debating, I say check it out in person. You'll most likely want to buy it



Thank you! This is very helpful!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## snowbrdgrl

xiaomeowmeow said:


> They are so beautiful!! I'm drooling!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what size is the middle cosmetic pouch and how much was it? Would love one in caviar.
> 
> -XMM



Thank you!

I'm not sure of the middle cosmetic pouch name, as I had bought it pre owned and they just called it a cosmetic pouch. It didn't come with the original tag with the style number either but I was told it was from a few years ago. I paid $725, it is black caviar with SHW!


----------



## xiaomeowmeow

snowbrdgrl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not sure of the middle cosmetic pouch name, as I had bought it pre owned and they just called it a cosmetic pouch. It didn't come with the original tag with the style number either but I was told it was from a few years ago. I paid $725, it is black caviar with SHW!



It's so beautiful! The only ones they have now are the larger sizes flat ones or a really (imo) bulky one that doesn't taper at the top. I REALLY wish I could find the one you have! I recently settled for a smaller pre-owned flat pouch that is also no longer made. It's nice but I'd still trade it in for yours in a heartbeat!


----------



## aimeng

Finally, I can join this club with my sticker backpack! Love it soooo much !


----------



## FancyPants77

aimeng said:


> Finally, I can join this club with my sticker backpack! Love it soooo much !
> View attachment 3467722



So cute!! Congratulations! The mini is such a practical and comfortable bag, you're going to love it


----------



## aimeng

FancyPants77 said:


> So cute!! Congratulations! The mini is such a practical and comfortable bag, you're going to love it



Thank u very much! I can't stop looking at it! 




Personally, I hope there is a flamingo sticker somewhere on the backpack........but thanks God, there is no car sticker on the backpack


----------



## FancyPants77

aimeng said:


> Thank u very much! I can't stop looking at it!
> View attachment 3468529
> 
> View attachment 3468530
> 
> Personally, I hope there is a flamingo sticker somewhere on the backpack........but thanks God, there is no car sticker on the backpack



It's stunning! It has the perfect stickers on it too. And the interior is red on these, correct? That's so pretty!! I love how the interior can be wiped clean. I love a low maintenance bag. And I love how squishy the mini backpack is. This is my only monogram bag at the moment. They need to make more vachetta-free monogram pieces. They're the best! I use my black curieuse wallet in it and it's a perfect fit. The pocket on the front is pretty pointless, I find. The straps are nice too because the second strap (if using it crossbody so you have a spare strap) is great for pochettes to wear crossbody. I don't see enough reveals of the mini backpack anymore. It's truly a great piece


----------



## aimeng

FancyPants77 said:


> It's stunning! It has the perfect stickers on it too. And the interior is red on these, correct? That's so pretty!! I love how the interior can be wiped clean. I love a low maintenance bag. And I love how squishy the mini backpack is. This is my only monogram bag at the moment. They need to make more vachetta-free monogram pieces. They're the best! I use my black curieuse wallet in it and it's a perfect fit. The pocket on the front is pretty pointless, I find. The straps are nice too because the second strap (if using it crossbody so you have a spare strap) is great for pochettes to wear crossbody. I don't see enough reveals of the mini backpack anymore. It's truly a great piece



I love low maintenance bag too! I have leather bags from other brands.....but barely use them! LV is always my first choice! I love my 4-year old alma BB looks like brand new ! I love the mini backpack has no vachatta !!!! I can't stop playing it I couldn't wait until tomorrow to take it out with me!


----------



## aimeng




----------



## Queeneve

Hi gals..... I'm happy to join in the club finally! Gotten a friend to help me get it from Selfrides in London. But can I just ask if a box will be given? I am quite disappointed in the packaging as only the bag itself was packed in the dustbag and then a paperbag. Is this normal?


----------



## aimeng

Queeneve said:


> Hi gals..... I'm happy to join in the club finally! Gotten a friend to help me get it from Selfrides in London. But can I just ask if a box will be given? I am quite disappointed in the packaging as only the bag itself was packed in the dustbag and then a paperbag. Is this normal?



Sometimes, they run out of boxes! Usually u could ask for a box, the new box is cute and quality is good! U can go back to the store and ask for the box


----------



## aosyd

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3468554



congrats！may i just ask where you get from？I'm in australia and SA said they haven't seen it


----------



## purseonal obsession

aimeng said:


> Finally, I can join this club with my sticker backpack! Love it soooo much !
> View attachment 3467722


That is so darn cute!!!! Congrats! I kinda wish I've gotten this instead have I known they would release a version with stickers! I'm currently obsessed with stickers and patches at the moment. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your cutie! [emoji173]


----------



## aimeng

aosyd said:


> congrats！may i just ask where you get from？I'm in australia and SA said they haven't seen it



NYC, probably u just wait for a couple of days for its office launch! Good luck


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> This bag is really adorable and as carefree as the Damier ebene line . If you're debating, I say check it out in person. You'll most likely want to buy it.



It will be hard to pull away if this bag came in DE or DE Graphite or even Empreinte. It is really smart to order two pieces so that you can choose the best one. I adore backpacks and this little gem is just so very adorable. [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> It will be hard to pull away if this bag came in DE or DE Graphite or even Empreinte. It is really smart to order two pieces so that you can choose the best one. I adore backpacks and this little gem is just so very adorable. [emoji7]



If this bag came in empreinte I'd own every color. Damier ebene would be gorgeous as well. Are you considering adding a mini to your collection? It's a perfect little crossbody bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> If this bag came in empreinte I'd own every color. Damier ebene would be gorgeous as well. Are you considering adding a mini to your collection? It's a perfect little crossbody bag


I am very tempted but I wil prefer it in Empreinte or even DE perhaps. I will patiently wait. [emoji5] You know how we discussed how the new model speedy 25 possibly won't work for me? After I got the Twinset, that speedy remains on my mind. [emoji28] It goes to show how much I love it.


----------



## Shan29

Hii all, i cant remember if i have posted this before, but would really appreciate some help. I finally had the chance to see this cutie in real life today and really fell in love. I'd just really like to know if this would fit an ipad mini? Or if anyone could put the bag and ipad mini side by side for a comparison?[emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## Tiffany April

Shan29 said:


> Hii all, i cant remember if i have posted this before, but would really appreciate some help. I finally had the chance to see this cutie in real life today and really fell in love. I'd just really like to know if this would fit an ipad mini? Or if anyone could put the bag and ipad mini side by side for a comparison?[emoji1317][emoji1317]


No it doesn't. The iPad mini is just a tad taller in height than the backpack.


----------



## Tiffany April

I love that this backpack is so soft and squishy. It's a very comfortable and carefree bag. This bag comes with 4 straps and since I only use 2 for crossbody, I use one extra strap to use on my little pochette (from my Goyard St. Louis tote) and wear my Goyard pochette as a wristlet.


----------



## Shan29

Tiffany April said:


> No it doesn't. The iPad mini is just a tad taller in height than the backpack.



Thank you so much for your reply. The site says the bag is 22cm in hgt..i suppose that includes the top handle huh...


----------



## Tiffany April

Shan29 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. The site says the bag is 22cm in hgt..i suppose that includes the top handle huh...


Yes


----------



## mwupurse

two cuties


----------



## aimeng

mwupurse said:


> View attachment 3475939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two cuties



Nice !!!!!!


----------



## Queeneve

Hihi... Can someone kindly advise where I can find the stamp code on the LV palm spring mini backpack?


----------



## Acctt

Queeneve said:


> Hihi... Can someone kindly advise where I can find the stamp code on the LV palm spring mini backpack?



Either inside the black pocket, or in a corner inside the big comoartment


----------



## Kmazz39

Queeneve said:


> Hihi... Can someone kindly advise where I can find the stamp code on the LV palm spring mini backpack?


Mine is in the small pocket, right hand side, inside of the mini backpack. Hope that helps


----------



## Queeneve

Acctt said:


> Either inside the black pocket, or in a corner inside the big comoartment





Kmazz39 said:


> Mine is in the small pocket, right hand side, inside of the mini backpack. Hope that helps



Thank you gals! Got it!! I found it inside the small pocket. [emoji1]


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am very tempted but I wil prefer it in Empreinte or even DE perhaps. I will patiently wait. [emoji5] You know how we discussed how the new model speedy 25 possibly won't work for me? After I got the Twinset, that speedy remains on my mind. [emoji28] It goes to show how much I love it.



The size 25 is an ideal bag. My three speedys are the 25, so I fully understand your interest in it after all. As you know, the zipper extends down the sides and it makes the opening pretty ideal. It, as we discussed, does have drawbacks, but no bag is perfect and if you still think about it then it's definitely worth trying out- and perhaps before a price increase


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> It, as we discussed, does have drawbacks, but no bag is perfect and if you still think about it then it's definitely worth trying out- and perhaps before a price increase



I do like how the opening extends all the way to the side. Now, I only need to make a trip to the boutique to try it on, with my things inside. Another price increase is in the horizon? [emoji26]


----------



## sleepykitten

yakusoku.af said:


> I finally caved and got one!
> I got really lucky and I texted my SA on Friday and she put in an order for me. A shipment came in over the weekend and I picked it up on Sunday! She said 5 came in and they all sold to tourists from Asia except for the one on hold for me. She also said its so popular employees don't get any discount on it, they have to pay full price!
> I live in Hawaii and the price was $1500 before tax total $1571 with tax
> It's the perfect size for my puppy! Lol
> View attachment 3401332


Super cute! Visiting Hawaii in November! would love to get the Palm spring mini then, is the price still $1500? Do you have a SA to recommend?


----------



## yakusoku.af

sleepykitten said:


> Super cute! Visiting Hawaii in November! would love to get the Palm spring mini then, is the price still $1500? Do you have a SA to recommend?



Sorry I'm not sure if/when the price will go up. I haven't been back to LV since I purchased my backpack. I always go to Karen at Waikiki LV. She added me to the waiting list and it came in a few days later. But she did tell me the wait could be up to 2 months. I would call ahead to see if its available because a lot of tourists from Asia are looking for them too. Only 5 came in and the other 4 went to tourists. 
Good luck!


----------



## FancyPants77

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do like how the opening extends all the way to the side. Now, I only need to make a trip to the boutique to try it on, with my things inside. Another price increase is in the horizon? [emoji26]



In addition to the wide opening the front pocket will probably be a fun option as well- to slip your phone in or such. I'm not sure when there will be a price increase but I remember the old models went up significantly every year so the sooner you grab it the better


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FancyPants77 said:


> the front pocket will probably be a fun option as well- to slip your phone in or such. the sooner you grab it the better



I do like the front pocket too. Very convenient for phone and transport pass. The sooner the better... That sounds very pleasing advice to my ears. [emoji1]


----------



## SilverFire

I have a question for those of you with "Made in the USA" PS Mini's.  So I've been stalking the LV site for this bag online (including online consignment) as well as calling the 1-866 number.  Last week I finally lucked out and found a store in Austin, TX with one in stock that they said just came in that day where they were able to do a phone order on it.

I was so happy when my bag arrived today but I noticed that the bag I received on the label said "Louis Vuitton Paris" but underneath did not say "Made In X".  All of my other bags typically have this but this is the first I'm seeing without.  I then searched and found some tag that you would find on a shirt that said "Made in the U.S.A of imported materials" which I've never seen before.  In addition the date code doesn't look like what I've seen either it looks to be in gold thread.  The code makes sense as it's SD3176 which works with the timing.  I tried to upload some pictures but I'm getting an error.

Does anyone else with a "Made in the U.S.A" bag have this?  I'm just worried because this isn't consistent with any of the pictures I've seen online and it's the first time I've done a phone order.  I know I'm probably overreacting especially because this came directly from a store but just wanted to see if anyone else's bag is the same since it's not matching what I've seen online.

Thanks.


----------



## Venessa84

SilverFire said:


> I have a question for those of you with "Made in the USA" PS Mini's.  So I've been stalking the LV site for this bag online (including online consignment) as well as calling the 1-866 number.  Last week I finally lucked out and found a store in Austin, TX with one in stock that they said just came in that day where they were able to do a phone order on it.
> 
> I was so happy when my bag arrived today but I noticed that the bag I received on the label said "Louis Vuitton Paris" but underneath did not say "Made In X".  All of my other bags typically have this but this is the first I'm seeing without.  I then searched and found some tag that you would find on a shirt that said "Made in the U.S.A of imported materials" which I've never seen before.  In addition the date code doesn't look like what I've seen either it looks to be in gold thread.  The code makes sense as it's SD3176 which works with the timing.  I tried to upload some pictures but I'm getting an error.
> 
> Does anyone else with a "Made in the U.S.A" bag have this?  I'm just worried because this isn't consistent with any of the pictures I've seen online and it's the first time I've done a phone order.  I know I'm probably overreacting especially because this came directly from a store but just wanted to see if anyone else's bag is the same since it's not matching what I've seen online.
> 
> Thanks.



Totally normal. LV changed this a few years ago for MIU bags.


----------



## SilverFire

Venessa84 said:


> Totally normal. LV changed this a few years ago for MIU bags.



Thank you so much for responding!  I was a little worried and it makes sense as anything I've bought recently has been Made in France.


----------



## starprism_7

Hey guys,

Is it true that this LV mini palm spring going to be in the permanent collection? Recently I asked my SA about it, and he said its going to be in the permenant collection. 

Appreciate if somebody can confirm this. ☺️


----------



## sontia24

Some SA's say that they it's limited edition, while others have mentioned that it's permanent. I think it's going to be permanent, especially due to the fact that LV just increased the price today on the mini back it now cost $1780 versus $1700.


----------



## Bumbles

sontia24 said:


> Some SA's say that they it's limited edition, while others have mentioned that it's permanent. I think it's going to be permanent, especially due to the fact that LV just increased the price today on the mini back it now cost $1780 versus $1700.


It's increased in Australia too but by $150! Yikes! Lucky I got it when it was first released. Since it was released it's gone up $170.


----------



## gtownhoyagal

I love it - congrats!


----------



## starprism_7

sontia24 said:


> Some SA's say that they it's limited edition, while others have mentioned that it's permanent. I think it's going to be permanent, especially due to the fact that LV just increased the price today on the mini back it now cost $1780 versus $1700.


They did? Omg.. The bag must be on high demand! Thanks for letting me know. Am still waiting for the bag, my SA tried to order it for me, but no promises when its coming in. They are not sure when its restocking. 
Is it still sold out in US stores?


----------



## littlebaby.de

After stalking it on the LV German website (because the boutiques did not accept anymore waitlists ) for almost 4 months,  I finally managed to get mine last week !! I was so thrilled and my heart was beating so fast throughout the entire ordering process ... it felt like a dream   . And I am now even happier to know that I got it before the price increase. In Germany it has increased 60€


----------



## starprism_7

littlebaby.de said:


> After stalking it on the LV German website (because the boutiques did not accept anymore waitlists ) for almost 4 months,  I finally managed to get mine last week !! I was so thrilled and my heart was beating so fast throughout the entire ordering process ... it felt like a dream   . And I am now even happier to know that I got it before the price increase. In Germany it has increased 60€


Congratulation on your new bag!


----------



## sontia24

starprism_7 said:


> They did? Omg.. The bag must be on high demand! Thanks for letting me know. Am still waiting for the bag, my SA tried to order it for me, but no promises when its coming in. They are not sure when its restocking.
> Is it still sold out in US stores?



Yes it's sold out in US stores.


----------



## starprism_7

Does anybody know how much is the bag in euro after the price increase?


----------



## littlebaby.de

starprism_7 said:


> Does anybody know how much is the bag in euro after the price increase?



Was 1290€ , it is now 1350€


----------



## starprism_7

littlebaby.de said:


> Was 1290€ , it is now 1350€


Thanks dear! I hope there is no more increase this year


----------



## lvmhgirl

Was browsing online and saw that the Mini is available on the US site right now (as of 10:59 pm PST)! Go get it! [emoji7]


----------



## Lookin@bags

So torn between plain and the stickers version!


----------



## Bumbles

Lookin@bags said:


> So torn between plain and the stickers version!


Plain or reverse monogram is my fav!


----------



## Queeneve

Hi... could someone help to advise on this? Am I right that all prices in LV have increased as of 17 Oct 2016 across globally?


----------



## Queeneve

littlebaby.de said:


> After stalking it on the LV German website (because the boutiques did not accept anymore waitlists ) for almost 4 months,  I finally managed to get mine last week !! I was so thrilled and my heart was beating so fast throughout the entire ordering process ... it felt like a dream   . And I am now even happier to know that I got it before the price increase. In Germany it has increased 60€



Hi dear... do u have any idea when was the price increased in Germany? I was in Berlin on 16 Oct!


----------



## littlebaby.de

Queeneve said:


> Hi dear... do u have any idea when was the price increased in Germany? I was in Berlin on 16 Oct!



I think it was around 12 Oct ... so it has increased when you were there ..


----------



## Queeneve

littlebaby.de said:


> I think it was around 12 Oct ... so it has increased when you were there ..



Ahhhh.... I see... ok, thanks for the info!!


----------



## dlovechanel

Lookin@bags said:


> So torn between plain and the stickers version!



I love the stickers version/world tour edition [emoji7]


----------



## Queeneve

Did anyone spot the mini palm sprìngs backpack and the pochette metis in London?


----------



## katekat8811

I'll be going to London the week before Christmas and want to get the Palm Springs mini backpack.  UK client services told me the boutiques aren't taking anymore people for waiting lists and there's a 6-8 week wait...  Would anyone know what the likely of me getting one would be?  Does anyone have any SAs in London who could look out for one for me?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bickyi

sontia24 said:


> Some SA's say that they it's limited edition, while others have mentioned that it's permanent. I think it's going to be permanent, especially due to the fact that LV just increased the price today on the mini back it now cost $1780 versus $1700.


OMG! Again??? NOOOOOO! 

I've been stalking this bag since it was priced at $1650 when I was on vacation in Vegas in July and they mistakenly sold the one I had on reserve.  I finally bought one for $1700, but returned it on 8/24 due to separating tabs. I've been waitlisted again, but now that price has increased to $1780, I totally regret returning mine! Why, LV, why do you do this to us??!


----------



## k5ml3k

If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!


----------



## purseonal obsession

k5ml3k said:


> If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!


The regular monogram mini [emoji173] The world tour version is cute as well but I think of it more as a trendy piece than a classic. [emoji4]


----------



## Bumbles

k5ml3k said:


> If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!


Reverse monogram!! Special and unique


----------



## dlovechanel

k5ml3k said:


> If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!



Mini or PM depend on what you need or how many items you want to put in your bag.

Regular monogram or the reverse monogram,, I choose regular monogram.


----------



## AimeeJo

k5ml3k said:


> If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!


Definitely regular monogram [emoji846]


----------



## littlebaby.de

For those of you who are in EU and UK,  the Palm Springs mini backpack World Tour, as of this morning is available at the LV website !! Grab it before it is gone !!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> If you guys had a choice between the regular monogram mini, the reverse monogram mini, or the regular monogram in the PM, which would be your first choice? Thank you!


I never thought I would say this, but I would go for the reverse mono. When I first saw it (on youtube) I thought it was just "cute", but I still preferred the og mono.

 My sa brought the reverse psbb out (I had no idea they were limited) and I fell in loveee! I think it's unique,  yes it may be trendy and probably not everyone's cup of tea, but I really love it! You have to see it irl, it's so freaking cute.


----------



## k5ml3k

purseonal obsession said:


> The regular monogram mini [emoji173] The world tour version is cute as well but I think of it more as a trendy piece than a classic. [emoji4]





Bumbles said:


> Reverse monogram!! Special and unique





dlovechanel said:


> Mini or PM depend on what you need or how many items you want to put in your bag.
> 
> Regular monogram or the reverse monogram,, I choose regular monogram.





AimeeJo said:


> Definitely regular monogram [emoji846]





Arlene619 said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I would go for the reverse mono. When I first saw it (on youtube) I thought it was just "cute", but I still preferred the og mono.
> 
> My sa brought the reverse psbb out (I had no idea they were limited) and I fell in loveee! I think it's unique,  yes it may be trendy and probably not everyone's cup of tea, but I really love it! You have to see it irl, it's so freaking cute.



Thanks guys!! Ended up with the mini in regular monogram. I considered the other two bc they were readily available but luckily this one became available just a few days ago so I was able to grab it without having to really wait! I love it so much!! I thought it would be too small bc when I saw it for first time, I chuckled at how small it was [emoji23] but it is perfect and so comfortable! I'm so excited!!

Here she is all dolled up with her pouf at Starbucks [emoji177]


----------



## purseonal obsession

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks guys!! Ended up with the mini in regular monogram. I considered the other two bc they were readily available but luckily this one became available just a few days ago so I was able to grab it without having to really wait! I love it so much!! I thought it would be too small bc when I saw it for first time, I chuckled at how small it was [emoji23] but it is perfect and so comfortable! I'm so excited!!
> 
> Here she is all dolled up with her pouf at Starbucks [emoji177]
> View attachment 3515862


Bag twins [emoji179]  congrats! She's so adorable [emoji4] 

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


----------



## Jenergyup

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks guys!! Ended up with the mini in regular monogram. I considered the other two bc they were readily available but luckily this one became available just a few days ago so I was able to grab it without having to really wait! I love it so much!! I thought it would be too small bc when I saw it for first time, I chuckled at how small it was [emoji23] but it is perfect and so comfortable! I'm so excited!!
> 
> Here she is all dolled up with her pouf at Starbucks [emoji177]
> View attachment 3515862



Congrats! I have been using mine for 8 months straight as it is the perfect sized bag for my essentials and so squooshy and cozy. Enjoy and I love that pretty pink puff. We're twinsies as I just got one in the same hue! [emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

purseonal obsession said:


> Bag twins [emoji179]  congrats! She's so adorable [emoji4]
> 
> Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession



Thank you!!



Jenergyup said:


> Congrats! I have been using mine for 8 months straight as it is the perfect sized bag for my essentials and so squooshy and cozy. Enjoy and I love that pretty pink puff. We're twinsies as I just got one in the same hue! [emoji7]



Thank you! I usually try to switch out my bags but I have a feeling it's gonna be hard to switch out of this one, lol.


----------



## purseonal obsession

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I usually try to switch out my bags but I have a feeling it's gonna be hard to switch out of this one, lol.


So true. It's just fun to carry and very lightweight. [emoji4] 

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


----------



## Gwen8

Got my mini world tour backpack today!! so in love!! it was the only one left near where I live


----------



## k5ml3k

Gwen8 said:


> Got my mini world tour backpack today!! so in love!! it was the only one left near where I live



Lucky duck! I was told they were all sold out...congrats!! Love that piece too!


----------



## shayna07

At work today with this beauty! Love this practical mini backpack! Can't wait to take her on my trip to NYC!!


----------



## FancyPants77

shayna07 said:


> At work today with this beauty! Love this practical mini backpack! Can't wait to take her on my trip to NYC!!
> 
> View attachment 3516312



Love it! This is one of their most comfortable bags to wear. I adore mine as well


----------



## CC Girl

I'm so sorry that the pic is not clear enough, it is hard to take a clear one with my phone. Do you gals notice the 'knot' of the thread on the upper pic? The bottom one is neat and I'm actually worry it will come or pull off on daily use. I just got it on Wednesday, should I concern bout it ? Or just leave it?


----------



## Arlene619

CC Girl said:


> I'm so sorry that the pic is not clear enough, it is hard to take a clear one with my phone. Do you gals notice the 'knot' of the thread on the upper pic? The bottom one is neat and I'm actually worry it will come or pull off on daily use. I just got it on Wednesday, should I concern bout it ? Or just leave it?



 Is this the strap of the backpack ? If I saw any loose threads I would definitely bring it back for an exchange .[emoji4] The good thing is, it would just be the strap and not the whole backpack .


----------



## CC Girl

Arlene619 said:


> Is this the strap of the backpack ? If I saw any loose threads I would definitely bring it back for an exchange .[emoji4] The good thing is, it would just be the strap and not the whole backpack .


 
You're right..maybe I should just leave it like it is...I guess LV will fix it right if the thread on the strap broken


----------



## Arlene619

CC Girl said:


> You're right..maybe I should just leave it like it is...I guess LV will fix it right if the thread on the strap broken


How long have you had your backpack? I'm sure you won't have any problems getting it fixed.[emoji4]


----------



## CC Girl

Arlene619 said:


> How long have you had your backpack? I'm sure you won't have any problems getting it fixed.[emoji4]



I got it on Wednesday and this morning when I wanna adjust the straps, I noticed the flaw


----------



## Hey it's Mahsa

So cute


----------



## Arlene619

CC Girl said:


> I got it on Wednesday and this morning when I wanna adjust the straps, I noticed the flaw


Good thing you caught it quick, now I need to check mine. I was too excited at the boutique to even examine in. (Not smart I know [emoji53]) The first thing I checked was where the bag was made lol. I would call the boutique and ask them for a replacement, your bag is too new to have any flaws. Goodluck hun!


----------



## CC Girl

Arlene619 said:


> Good thing you caught it quick, now I need to check mine. I was too excited at the boutique to even examine in. (Not smart I know [emoji53]) The first thing I checked was where the bag was made lol. I would call the boutique and ask them for a replacement, your bag is too new to have any flaws. Goodluck hun!



Thanks Arlene619! Will try out my luck!


----------



## audreylim719

Hi ladies,

I can't get the mini palm spring from the local boutique and resorted to buying online but i am feeling very uncomfortable and suspected that i may have bought a replica. My date code is sp0018. Does anyone has the same date code?


----------



## audreylim719

The font on the tab looks different from some of the pics which were posted. The wordings on my bag looks slanted. Am i being sensitive? :'(


----------



## CC Girl

audreylim719 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I can't get the mini palm spring from the local boutique and resorted to buying online but i am feeling very uncomfortable and suspected that i may have bought a replica. My date code is sp0018. Does anyone has the same date code?


 
So sorry to hear thay but if I'm not wrong,  the date code 0018 mean the bag is made on 1st week (01) of 2008 (08) and misaligned is quite bad.. Let me take a pic of mine


----------



## audreylim719

So meaning this is a replica right? This bag cannot be made in 2008.


----------



## CC Girl

audreylim719 said:


> So meaning this is a replica right? This bag cannot be made in 2008.



That's what I thought so....BTW,  I took a pic of mine for your reference. I bought it from store last week with a date code 3166.


----------



## FancyPants77

audreylim719 said:


> The font on the tab looks different from some of the pics which were posted. The wordings on my bag looks slanted. Am i being sensitive? :'(


I know someone who also had a black tab that was sewn on at a slight angle but it looked much more noticeable than yours. Can you return it to the seller?


----------



## audreylim719

I managed to return to the seller. Her friend bought it so she had no idea rhat it is a fake. Thank you ladies for helping!


----------



## FancyPants77

audreylim719 said:


> I managed to return to the seller. Her friend bought it so she had no idea rhat it is a fake. Thank you ladies for helping!



Glad to hear that! Definitely try getting one from LV by going on their wait list. I was on the wait list for a month, I believe it was, and I'm so happy with my bag . It's probably the most comfortable LV I own (to wear crossbody). The black tabs are fragile but other than that this bag is very durable.


----------



## CC Girl

audreylim719 said:


> I managed to return to the seller. Her friend bought it so she had no idea rhat it is a fake. Thank you ladies for helping!



Happy to know that u managed to return it. At first I wanna get it from a personal shopper too but luckily when my sis passed by the store, the SA told her there is one piece available as the owner didn't pick up the calls. I went there to collect it the second day. The lucky me


----------



## audreylim719

U lucky gals! The local boutique stopped taking orders for this bag. Only world tour and the 2 tones version are available for pre-orders.


----------



## CC Girl

audreylim719 said:


> U lucky gals! The local boutique stopped taking orders for this bag. Only world tour and the 2 tones version are available for pre-orders.



Hehe, yes I am...thanks Audrey lim


----------



## Lookin@bags

Just ordered the World Tour backpack! It was available online. 
Still not sure if I like the plain one or the stickers, I'm hoping when I see it I will know. 
I haven't seen either in person yet.


----------



## Arlene619

Lookin@bags said:


> Just ordered the World Tour backpack! It was available online.
> Still not sure if I like the plain one or the stickers, I'm hoping when I see it I will know.
> I haven't seen either in person yet.


Congrats!! Can't wait to see your reveal, I'm going to wear my ps reverse mono for the first time at Disneyland. Love how lightweight it is and zero vachetta, totally carefree.


----------



## Bumbles

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats!! Can't wait to see your reveal, I'm going to wear my ps reverse mono for the first time at Disneyland. Love how lightweight it is and zero vachetta, totally carefree.


That sounds great! Post some pics of it and your outing


----------



## jax818

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats!! Can't wait to see your reveal, I'm going to wear my ps reverse mono for the first time at Disneyland. Love how lightweight it is and zero vachetta, totally carefree.



You'll love it.  That is my go to Disneyland bag.  It got all wet at pirates and I didn't even blink!  I even fit a small bottle of water in there.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats!! Can't wait to see your reveal, I'm going to wear my ps reverse mono for the first time at Disneyland. Love how lightweight it is and zero vachetta, totally carefree.



Thank you! Love the reverse mono too! 
Have a great time at Disney how fun!
Yes I thought it would be a good bag for cold and wet winters here in Pittsburgh. No worry! Plus when I'm out with the kids it can be hands free.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Yay!  My bag came literally when we were leaving to drive to my sister's for Thanksgiving! Whew!
I had a minute to take a quick pic and put it back in the box. 
It is so cute


----------



## Arlene619

Lookin@bags said:


> View attachment 3530489
> 
> View attachment 3530490
> 
> View attachment 3530491
> 
> Yay!  My bag came literally when we were leaving to drive to my sister's for Thanksgiving! Whew!
> I had a minute to take a quick pic and put it back in the box.
> It is so cute


Yay congrats and perfect timing!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lookin@bags

Arlene619 said:


> Yay congrats and perfect timing!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! Shipping was much faster than expected!


----------



## Real Authentication

Simply beautiful! [emoji178][emoji322]


----------



## dlovechanel

Love mine so much ! Now waiting for pochette metis in infrarouge canvas.


----------



## Lookin@bags

Ok the backpack is super cute... why are the straps so long? I have it adjusted to the tightest I can get it and it's hanging off my bum still.


----------



## SKINNYDIPS

My very first LV purchase! I love it so much, and I have never been a huge fan of LV. It was so hard to choose between the plain version and the World Tour version. When I tried the WT version on, I absolutely fell in love, but I was worried I would not get as much wear out of it. I put my name on the waiting list for the plain one, and when it came in the store, the WT version was sold out! I think the WT version had a cuteness factor the plain one lacks, but I can see myself loving for a long long time, even though I know it is quite a trendy piece on social media. Also, I have never had such a light bag before, my shoulders and back are grateful!


----------



## dammantealover

Hi ladies have anyone seen mini palm springs in black base with red lv logo? The leather is shiny like... not sure if it is patent. Is this version a limited edition? Please advise!


----------



## purseonal obsession

dammantealover said:


> Hi ladies have anyone seen mini palm springs in black base with red lv logo? The leather is shiny like... not sure if it is patent. Is this version a limited edition? Please advise!






Is this it? It's the infrarouge canvas and I believe it is a limited edition piece same with the reverse monogram. HTH [emoji4] 

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


----------



## dammantealover

Yes it is!  
Can you explain more details of this bag? Is this rarer than world tour version? 
Thanks purseonal obsession!  


QUOTE="purseonal obsession, post: 30871906, member: 456208"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3542852


Is this it? It's the infrarouge canvas and I believe it is a limited edition piece same with the reverse monogram. HTH [emoji4]

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession[/QUOTE]


----------



## purseonal obsession

dammantealover said:


> Yes it is!
> Can you explain more details of this bag? Is this rarer than world tour version?
> Thanks purseonal obsession!
> 
> 
> QUOTE="purseonal obsession, post: 30871906, member: 456208"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542852
> 
> 
> Is this it? It's the infrarouge canvas and I believe it is a limited edition piece same with the reverse monogram. HTH [emoji4]
> 
> Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


[/QUOTE]
I've read somewhere here that an SA told her the reverse and infrarouge monogram versions would be produced for only 4 months. It has launched already so it might get sold out by April 2017. The world tour line is limited edition as well. It is not orderable anymore, so you could only purchase it from stores that still have stocks lying around. [emoji4]  So I'm guessing this will be the same scenario with the infrarouge line. If you are really eyeing this bag, might as well get your name on the list now while they have stocks and while they are still producing it. [emoji4] 

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


----------



## luxurista

Has the mono Palm Springs mini backpack been discontinued?


----------



## Arlene619

luxurista said:


> Has the mono Palm Springs mini backpack been discontinued?


Not that I know of, I see it available on the LV website, all three versions. [emoji4]


----------



## luxurista

Every time I've checked on the website, it always says "call to purchase."


----------



## Arlene619

luxurista said:


> Every time I've checked on the website, it always says "call to purchase."


I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe its because you're in a different country? I'm in the US, I would try calling to see if they can locate the one you want.


----------



## luxurista

I'm in the US. I'll stop by my local store and talk to my SA and see what she says.


----------



## AimeeJo

luxurista said:


> Every time I've checked on the website, it always says "call to purchase."



It means they haven't been producing anything or can't meet demands.  Hope you manage to find one soon!


----------



## SilverFire

luxurista said:


> Every time I've checked on the website, it always says "call to purchase."



Keep trying on the site.  A few times this week I saw it available for online purchase.


----------



## luxurista

Will do! I had purchased it when it first came out but had to return it because the canvas was peeling. But I'd like to re-purchase it because I know LV fixed that issue. I'll keep looking online though, thanks!


----------



## piggyrocks

Just bought the palm spring infrarouge. For some reason in UK & US the infrarouge is the same price as reverse canvas. But in Australia it's the cheaper, and the same price as the original canvas. Anyone know why [emoji851]???


----------



## piggyrocks

Sorry just realised the picture quality is super bad.


----------



## SilverFire

luxurista said:


> Will do! I had purchased it when it first came out but had to return it because the canvas was peeling. But I'd like to re-purchase it because I know LV fixed that issue. I'll keep looking online though, thanks!



Good luck! I  am waiting for my replacement bag to come in.  I had purchased the bag in October and within a month of non-regular use the zipper pulled away from the canvas creating a giant hole when zipped.  It's taken almost a month and half to get a replacement which has been really frustrating watching the bag come in stock randomly on the website yet being told they were unable to locate one for me.  Regardless I'm also giving the bag a second chance in hopes the issues are resolved.


----------



## michelle217

Fell in love with the infrarouge PS mini today! But I already have a PS mono mini that I love -- which is my top favorite buy this year that I reach for frequently. Should I get the infrarouge too or is that overkill to have two of the same (arguably trendy rather than classic) bags???? 

Basically, I'm looking for some enablers here.


----------



## Arlene619

michelle217 said:


> Fell in love with the infrarouge PS mini today! But I already have a PS mono mini that I love -- which is my top favorite buy this year that I reach for frequently. Should I get the infrarouge too or is that overkill to have two of the same (arguably trendy rather than classic) bags????
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for some enablers here. [emoji3]


No.. not overkill at all!! I'm the same way, I purchased two Chanel minis in the same leather and color, but different hw.
To me they're two different bags.[emoji6]


----------



## piggyrocks

michelle217 said:


> Fell in love with the infrarouge PS mini today! But I already have a PS mono mini that I love -- which is my top favorite buy this year that I reach for frequently. Should I get the infrarouge too or is that overkill to have two of the same (arguably trendy rather than classic) bags????
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for some enablers here.



I don't think so. I did exactly the same. Go for it [emoji4]


----------



## globsey

michelle217 said:


> Fell in love with the infrarouge PS mini today! But I already have a PS mono mini that I love -- which is my top favorite buy this year that I reach for frequently. Should I get the infrarouge too or is that overkill to have two of the same (arguably trendy rather than classic) bags????
> 
> Basically, I'm looking for some enablers here.


If you really love the bag, just get it. It is a limited edition, so you will not be able to get it once they are sold out. I did the same. I have mini PS mono and yesterday I bought mini PS infrarouge. I was not sure about the colour when I saw it on website but in person it is really pretty. The infrarouge SHW in my opinion is so gorgeous and so different than the mono GHW one. It gives different look. And plus if you buy it now, it is still MIF. Maybe the next batch won't be.


----------



## Arlene619

globsey said:


> If you really love the bag, just get it. It is a limited edition, so you will not be able to get it once they are sold out. I did the same. I have mini PS mono and yesterday I bought mini PS infrarouge. I was not sure about the colour when I saw it on website but in person it is really pretty. The infrarouge SHW in my opinion is so gorgeous and so different than the mono GHW one. It gives different look. And plus if you buy it now, it is still MIF. Maybe the next batch won't be.


Congrats hun! One of my fav youtubers leolionlv said all the infrarouge ps bb were made in the US. Maybe she was referring to the US stock?


----------



## dlovechanel

globsey said:


> If you really love the bag, just get it. It is a limited edition, so you will not be able to get it once they are sold out. I did the same. I have mini PS mono and yesterday I bought mini PS infrarouge. I was not sure about the colour when I saw it on website but in person it is really pretty. The infrarouge SHW in my opinion is so gorgeous and so different than the mono GHW one. It gives different look. And plus if you buy it now, it is still MIF. Maybe the next batch won't be.



Hi,, do you mind post pict of your ps infrarouge? Also modelling pict please [emoji1317]

Btw congrats for your new ps infrarouge.


----------



## globsey

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats hun! One of my fav youtubers leolionlv said all the infrarouge ps bb were made in the US. Maybe she was referring to the US stock?



Maybe. Mine is MIF.


----------



## michelle217

globsey said:


> Maybe. Mine is MIF.


The one I tried on in the boutique was MIU, but I just bought one online (yay!) and will let everyone know where it's made when it arrives.


----------



## piggyrocks

I got the reverse months ago when it first came out. I l love it. Now should I keep the infrarouge or exchange it for the Metis? Help please.


----------



## Arlene619

piggyrocks said:


> I got the reverse months ago when it first came out. I l love it. Now should I keep the infrarouge or exchange it for the Metis? Help please.
> View attachment 3547544


That's a hard decision to make .. I have the reverse mono ps but I wish I waited and got the infrarouge instead.  I can't believe the price of the ps infrarouge and the pm are almost the same!  If you don't have a pm I say go for the infrarouge version. Even though I love the infrarouge ps bb a little more lol. Sorry I'm no help at all.


----------



## Lucyd024

Hello everybody,

I just got this mini backpack from Neiman Marcus in Vegas but would the front alignment on this bag bother you (picture attached)?




My SA actually brought out 3 backpacks for me to compare (all made in USA). I chose this one because I believed that it had the best shape. What I mostly cared about was that the black leather tag looked straight and large and that the backpack itself looked wide and undented even when it's not stuffed. The SA did point out that the front alignment was off but the other 2 bags did not look as wide and I couldn't get myself to choose the others. The black tags were also not aligned as nicely as mine. Now I'm thinking that people may assume that my bag is fake only because of the alignment!

I would greatly appreciate your feedback! Sadly I leave Vegas tomorrow and Neimans is at least an hour away from my home. Overall I'm happy with the backpack but just wanted to know what you all think!

Thank you! ❤️


----------



## AimeeJo

Lucyd024 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just got this mini backpack from Neiman Marcus in Vegas but would the front alignment on this bag bother you (picture attached)?
> 
> View attachment 3549517
> 
> 
> My SA actually brought out 3 backpacks for me to compare (all made in USA). I chose this one because I believed that it had the best shape. What I mostly cared about was that the black leather tag looked straight and large and that the backpack itself looked wide and undented even when it's not stuffed. The SA did point out that the front alignment was off but the other 2 bags did not look as wide and I couldn't get myself to choose the others. The black tags were also not aligned as nicely as mine. Now I'm thinking that people may assume that my bag is fake only because of the alignment!
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your feedback! Sadly I leave Vegas tomorrow and Neimans is at least an hour away from my home. Overall I'm happy with the backpack but just wanted to know what you all think!
> 
> Thank you! [emoji173]️



Everyone has different preferences so you should stick with what's most important to you.  For me I only wanted MIF and perfect flower alignment at the front as the most important features.  Also smooth zipper.  I didn't specifically look for Black tag alignment but I think mine is fine.


----------



## FancyPants77

Lucyd024 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I just got this mini backpack from Neiman Marcus in Vegas but would the front alignment on this bag bother you (picture attached)?
> 
> View attachment 3549517
> 
> 
> My SA actually brought out 3 backpacks for me to compare (all made in USA). I chose this one because I believed that it had the best shape. What I mostly cared about was that the black leather tag looked straight and large and that the backpack itself looked wide and undented even when it's not stuffed. The SA did point out that the front alignment was off but the other 2 bags did not look as wide and I couldn't get myself to choose the others. The black tags were also not aligned as nicely as mine. Now I'm thinking that people may assume that my bag is fake only because of the alignment!
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your feedback! Sadly I leave Vegas tomorrow and Neimans is at least an hour away from my home. Overall I'm happy with the backpack but just wanted to know what you all think!
> 
> Thank you! [emoji173]️



I actually returned mine for this same reason. At first I told myself I loved the bag so much it wouldn't bother me. A day later I was still thinking about it so I knew I'd regret it down the road when the perfect one is out there. I'm sooo happy I got a perfect one. If it bothers you at all exchange it, don't even think about it. You'll be so happy you did


----------



## nashpoo

My sweet boyfriend got me the cutest Christmas present this year*[emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3550951
> 
> My sweet boyfriend got me the cutest Christmas present this year*[emoji7]


What a sweet bf! Love it and congrats to you!


----------



## nashpoo

Arlene619 said:


> What a sweet bf! Love it and congrats to you!


Thank you so much! I had the hardest time deciding between the PM and BB size. The PM was a good size but I wish the straps weren't so bulky!!


----------



## Arlene619

nashpoo said:


> Thank you so much! I had the hardest time deciding between the PM and BB size. The PM was a good size but I wish the straps weren't so bulky!!


They're both great! I would be happy with either one. [emoji173]


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji7] it's so cute! For those who own it, does the zipper get easier to zip?


----------



## FancyPants77

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3551012
> 
> [emoji7] it's so cute! For those who own it, does the zipper get easier to zip?



The zipper gets way easier to zip over time . Beautiful bag!


----------



## tlo

piggyrocks said:


> I got the reverse months ago when it first came out. I l love it. Now should I keep the infrarouge or exchange it for the Metis? Help please.
> View attachment 3547544



Gorgeous!!!!  Do you have a PM?  If not, I would get the infra rouge in the PM.  Which is your favorite canvas for the PS mini bp?  Classic mono, reverse, or World Tour?  I haven't been able to see any of them in the store but was lucky enough to have them pop up available online.  The reverse will be here tomorrow and the other two Wed.  It's going to be hard picking one.


----------



## piggyrocks

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Do you have a PM?  If not, I would get the infra rouge in the PM.  Which is your favorite canvas for the PS mini bp?  Classic mono, reverse, or World Tour?  I haven't been able to see any of them in the store but was lucky enough to have them pop up available online.  The reverse will be here tomorrow and the other two Wed.  It's going to be hard picking one.



Thank you for your message. I returned the infra because of the smell. It came in mail and when I opened it. It smelled like something was burning/melted. Nothing wrong with the bag but that smell was still handing around 3 days later.


----------



## tlo

piggyrocks said:


> Thank you for your message. I returned the infra because of the smell. It came in mail and when I opened it. It smelled like something was burning/melted. Nothing wrong with the bag but that smell was still handing around 3 days later.



OH NO!  I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Hi everyone!  Happy Holidays! Not sure if I should post a new thread but just noticed the canvas cracking on my mini at the center of the zipper line. Has anyone else had that problem? I have had the back for 10 months and use it daily but don't  mistreat it. Would this be considered normal wear and tear? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Holidays! Not sure if I should post a new thread but just noticed the canvas cracking on my mini at the center of the zipper line. Has anyone else had that problem? I have had the back for 10 months and use it daily but don't  mistreat it. Would this be considered normal wear and tear? Thanks for any advice!
> View attachment 3559881
> View attachment 3559883


Happy Holidays and Happy new year to you! Cracking on the canvas is not normal, it will only get worse, LV will not repair cracks or rips in canvas.  I would bring it to the boutique and see if they could do anything for you. I had cracking on my Speedy B de, it was approaching it's one yr mark. I told my sa about it and she told me that isn't normal and to bring it in the boutique, they took a look at it and replaced it for me on the spot. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jenergyup

Arlene619 said:


> Happy Holidays and Happy new year to you! Cracking on the canvas is not normal, it will only get worse, LV will not repair cracks or rips in canvas.  I would bring it to the boutique and see if they could do anything for you. I had cracking on my Speedy B de, it was approaching it's one yr mark. I told my sa about it and she told me that isn't normal and to bring it in the boutique, they took a look at it and replaced it for me on the spot. Please keep us posted.



Hi Arlene619- thanks so much for your reply. I started a new thread so will update there. Appreciate your help!  I have hope now!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> Hi Arlene619- thanks so much for your reply. I started a new thread so will update there. Appreciate your help!  I have hope now!


No problem, I hope LV takes care of it for you. [emoji4]


----------



## an.grzywniak

Hello everyone! I have some question about this backpacks. I tried to buy it last week or put myself on the list in Warsaw store but the guy said that for now LV does no make them. Is it like that everywhere or I was told wrong?


----------



## Arlene619

an.grzywniak said:


> Hello everyone! I have some question about this backpacks. I tried to buy it last week or put myself on the list in Warsaw store but the guy said that for now LV does no make them. Is it like that everywhere or I was told wrong?


Which pattern were you interested in? I heard the mono psbb is still in production, but the reverse mono and wt is only limited.


----------



## an.grzywniak

Arlene619 said:


> Which pattern were you interested in? I heard the mono psbb is still in production, but the reverse mono and wt is only limited.


 I did ask for classic mono print and when SA told me that I was a little confused because my friend two weeks before that bought her one in Italy


----------



## Arlene619

an.grzywniak said:


> I did ask for classic mono print and when SA told me that I was a little confused because my friend two weeks before that bought her one in Italy


I'm sorry to hear that, I just checked the lv website for the US and it's saying call to purchase. Have you tried contacting LV customer service? I'm sure they can track one down for you.


----------



## nashpoo

an.grzywniak said:


> Hello everyone! I have some question about this backpacks. I tried to buy it last week or put myself on the list in Warsaw store but the guy said that for now LV does no make them. Is it like that everywhere or I was told wrong?


I just saw one at my local LV about 2 weeks ago..I'm sure some stores still has some!


----------



## Jenergyup

Arlene619 said:


> No problem, I hope LV takes care of it for you. [emoji4]



They did! They are going to find me a MIF for exchange!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> They did! They are going to find me a MIF for exchange!  Thanks so much!


Wooohooo! Congrats hun[emoji16] [emoji134]


----------



## drspock7

Jenergyup said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Holidays! Not sure if I should post a new thread but just noticed the canvas cracking on my mini at the center of the zipper line. Has anyone else had that problem? I have had the back for 10 months and use it daily but don't  mistreat it. Would this be considered normal wear and tear? Thanks for any advice!
> View attachment 3559881
> View attachment 3559883



I literally just returned mine yesterday for this issue. They said they had reports but they thought they fixed them....I got mine wave 1 during first release. I didn't want to get the same thing and it possibly happen again. I get nervous about things like that so I am just trying to consider something new.


----------



## Jenergyup

drspock7 said:


> I literally just returned mine yesterday for this issue. They said they had reports but they thought they fixed them....I got mine wave 1 during first release. I didn't want to get the same thing and it possibly happen again. I get nervous about things like that so I am just trying to consider something new.



So sorry to hear your having the problem too! I didn't think to ask if o could exchange for something different- but maybe I should consider it too! Hmmmmmm...... now you've got me thinking about a Speedy B!  let us know what you decide!


----------



## drspock7

Jenergyup said:


> So sorry to hear your having the problem too! I didn't think to ask if o could exchange for something different- but maybe I should consider it too! Hmmmmmm...... now you've got me thinking about a Speedy B!  let us know what you decide!


Well for now I have a credit...looking at the Tuileries or the new noe


----------



## chiclawyer

This may have already been posted, so I apologize if this is old news.  I was frustrated with my PS mini because I was finding the straps much too long to wear it as a backpack. Well, I just found a solution! I removed the shorter strap pieces altogether and looped the ends of the longer strap pieces through the D rings on the bottom of the backpack. This makes the straps much shorter and ideal for wearing the PS mini as a backpack. Hopefully this helps someone else!


----------



## chiclawyer

Another fun hack: while the shorter strap pieces aren't in use, try clipping them together and wearing as a wrap bracelet!


----------



## Sonmi999

chiclawyer said:


> This may have already been posted, so I apologize if this is old news.  I was frustrated with my PS mini because I was finding the straps much too long to wear it as a backpack. Well, I just found a solution! I removed the shorter strap pieces altogether and looped the ends of the longer strap pieces through the D rings on the bottom of the backpack. This makes the straps much shorter and ideal for wearing the PS mini as a backpack. Hopefully this helps someone else!





chiclawyer said:


> Another fun hack: while the shorter strap pieces aren't in use, try clipping them together and wearing as a wrap bracelet!


Oh, wow, I loved your hacks! I don't own this cutie, but if I ever buy it, I'll remember this post


----------



## chiclawyer

Sonmi999 said:


> Oh, wow, I loved your hacks! I don't own this cutie, but if I ever buy it, I'll remember this post



You and I seem to have similar taste in bags & clothing--I could totally see you rocking the palm springs mini!


----------



## Sonmi999

chiclawyer said:


> You and I seem to have similar taste in bags & clothing--I could totally see you rocking the palm springs mini!


I would REEEEALLY LOVE to own this bag, but I just find it a bit too pricey to be a trendy piece... couldn't justify it yet  To satisfy my hunger for this piece, I actually bought a bag from Forever21 that is a black ripoff of the Mini Palm Springs... it cost like 1/53 of the price, so I decided that if I keep wanting this piece until the end of the year (and I presume my F21 bag will have fallen apart until then), I'll buy it [emoji23]


----------



## Arlene619

Sonmi999 said:


> I would REEEEALLY LOVE to own this bag, but I just find it a bit too pricey to be a trendy piece... couldn't justify it yet  To satisfy my hunger for this piece, I actually bought a bag from Forever21 that is a black ripoff of the Mini Palm Springs... it cost like 1/53 of the price, so I decided that if I keep wanting this piece until the end of the year (and I presume my F21 bag will have fallen apart until then), I'll buy it [emoji23]


You're right it's pricey for what it is, but if you love it I say get it. I have a Chanel woc and I know it's wayyyy overpriced for a tiny bag but I love the look of it.


----------



## Sonmi999

Arlene619 said:


> You're right it's pricey for what it is, but if you love it I say get it. I have a Chanel woc and I know it's wayyyy overpriced for a tiny bag but I love the look of it.


Believe me, I'd love to apply that logic to every bag that I love, but I just love too many bags and I'd have to rob a bank to fulfill my wishes!  since there are a couple other bags that I want more (and I'm more capable of justifying their prices), I intend to postpone this decision until my Forever21 bag has become dust [emoji23]


----------



## strandedflower

Disappointed. I purchased the mini backpack back in April and have used it constantly. I then noticed that the leather handle started to have some fraying on the side. Took it into LV hoping they can just replace the handle. Waited six weeks and I just got a call that they said I can exchange the backpack. Problem is that the mini I had was Made in France and the ones that are available in store are made in the USA. Asked if she can order or find me one made in France but they said since they have two in the store those have to be sold first and if waited too long then the bag as to be sent back for another 6 weeks for accessment again. Conflicted if I should just keep my damaged backpack and try to cut off the fraying or exchange it. Usually I don't care about where's the bag is made but I wanted at least one LV bag made in France.


----------



## Jenergyup

strandedflower said:


> Disappointed. I purchased the mini backpack back in April and have used it constantly. I then noticed that the leather handle started to have some fraying on the side. Took it into LV hoping they can just replace the handle. Waited six weeks and I just got a call that they said I can exchange the backpack. Problem is that the mini I had was Made in France and the ones that are available in store are made in the USA. Asked if she can order or find me one made in France but they said since they have two in the store those have to be sold first and if waited too long then the bag as to be sent back for another 6 weeks for accessment again. Conflicted if I should just keep my damaged backpack and try to cut off the fraying or exchange it. Usually I don't care about where's the bag is made but I wanted at least one LV bag made in France.



I totally understand! My mini whose canvas started cracking was MIF and the one they had in store was US. My SA is looking around for me for a MIF but it has been 10 days already!  I too know that there is no quality difference but wanted a MIF to replace my MIF and prefer it if possible. Not sure if they're out there anymore? I'm considering a totally different bag altogether or maybe reverse mono? Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## KM7029

Sonmi999 said:


> I would REEEEALLY LOVE to own this bag, but I just find it a bit too pricey to be a trendy piece... couldn't justify it yet  To satisfy my hunger for this piece, I actually bought a bag from Forever21 that is a black ripoff of the Mini Palm Springs... it cost like 1/53 of the price, so I decided that if I keep wanting this piece until the end of the year (and I presume my F21 bag will have fallen apart until then), I'll buy it [emoji23]



I did a similar thing.  I bought 2 Coach backpacks that are a smidge bigger and have straps that I find more comfortable.  I paid $99 (brown leather) and $149 (black leather).  The $1,780 price tag, plus sales tax was unfortunately too much for my budget. 

I love the looks of the LV backpacks though, they are beautiful, but I am tying to stay on ban island.  If I had a more unlimited budget, I would definitely pick up one of the Palm Springs bags.


----------



## strandedflower

Jenergyup said:


> I totally understand! My mini whose canvas started cracking was MIF and the one they had in store was US. My SA is looking around for me for a MIF but it has been 10 days already!  I too know that there is no quality difference but wanted a MIF to replace my MIF and prefer it if possible. Not sure if they're out there anymore? I'm considering a totally different bag altogether or maybe reverse mono? Good luck and keep us posted!



Im sorry to hear about your mini! Canvas cracking def can't be fixed unfortunately. And that's so sad to hear on a less then a year old bag! Your SA is very nice for looking around for MIF. The repair specialist flat out told me she can't call every store looking for a made in France bag for me, not that I expected or asked her to but still. I think I decided I'm going to keep the bag until the handle gets worst. Apparently France is all backed up in repairs so getting the leather replacement part is gonna take a really long time. So they're gonna write me a note to bring it back and have it fixed even if I come back past the year warranty and they'll absorb the cost. I really really adore the bag so getting a different bag is not an option for me hehe


----------



## Sonmi999

strandedflower said:


> Im sorry to hear about your mini! Canvas cracking def can't be fixed unfortunately. And that's so sad to hear on a less then a year old bag! Your SA is very nice for looking around for MIF. The repair specialist flat out told me she can't call every store looking for a made in France bag for me, not that I expected or asked her to but still. I think I decided I'm going to keep the bag until the handle gets worst. Apparently France is all backed up in repairs so getting the leather replacement part is gonna take a really long time. So they're gonna write me a note to bring it back and have it fixed even if I come back past the year warranty and they'll absorb the cost. I really really adore the bag so getting a different bag is not an option for me hehe


If I were you, knowing you love this bag so much, I think I'd grab one of the MIU ones they have available. The fraying may get worse faster than expected and maybe there will be no other ones for you to exchange. You can always add a completely different MIF bag to your collection down the road


----------



## eena1230

strandedflower said:


> Disappointed. I purchased the mini backpack back in April and have used it constantly. I then noticed that the leather handle started to have some fraying on the side. Took it into LV hoping they can just replace the handle. Waited six weeks and I just got a call that they said I can exchange the backpack. Problem is that the mini I had was Made in France and the ones that are available in store are made in the USA. Asked if she can order or find me one made in France but they said since they have two in the store those have to be sold first and if waited too long then the bag as to be sent back for another 6 weeks for accessment again. Conflicted if I should just keep my damaged backpack and try to cut off the fraying or exchange it. Usually I don't care about where's the bag is made but I wanted at least one LV bag made in France.


I'm so sorry to hear about your PS mini. I had the same problem last year (September). LV had to repair and replace my PS mini handle and the top chapes due to fraying. Unfortunately it took them 12 weeks to fix it. My mini was MIF as well. I'm surprised why they couldn't repair your backpack.


----------



## LVorDie

chiclawyer said:


> Another fun hack: while the shorter strap pieces aren't in use, try clipping them together and wearing as a wrap bracelet!



Genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenergyup

strandedflower said:


> Im sorry to hear about your mini! Canvas cracking def can't be fixed unfortunately. And that's so sad to hear on a less then a year old bag! Your SA is very nice for looking around for MIF. The repair specialist flat out told me she can't call every store looking for a made in France bag for me, not that I expected or asked her to but still. I think I decided I'm going to keep the bag until the handle gets worst. Apparently France is all backed up in repairs so getting the leather replacement part is gonna take a really long time. So they're gonna write me a note to bring it back and have it fixed even if I come back past the year warranty and they'll absorb the cost. I really really adore the bag so getting a different bag is not an option for me hehe



Thanks for your reply. 
That's great that they are willing to repair it even after the year mark. Maybe get that in writing? 
You may also consider repairing it now and just get it over with- maybe it will take less time than expected. You could get yourself a stand in mini back pack during the interim (like an understudy lol!) 
I understand your love for this bag- since buying mine last February I almost wore it every day until I noticed the cracking. It had been my dependable little buddy for so long was sad to see it go! 
Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I always thought the mini was so cute. But I am not willing to spend a lot of money for a mini. So I opted for the MCM bebe boo as a alternative. So now I have the MCM, I gotta get the Mini PS after I obtain the Palk.


----------



## oliviana86

Anyone have issues with your mini palm spring bag loop?  
Mine 3 for the strap and 1 for the scarf loop split and i only bought it for 2 months before i noticed the issue and have only used it for a couple of times only. 
Has the quality drops for Louis vuitton bags?


----------



## eena1230

oliviana86 said:


> Anyone have issues with your mini palm spring bag loop?
> Mine 3 for the strap and 1 for the scarf loop split and i only bought it for 2 months before i noticed the issue and have only used it for a couple of times only.
> Has the quality drops for Louis vuitton bags?


LV repaired my PS mini last September 2016 and I had the same problem. Top loops/chapes were splitting and cracking. It took them 12 weeks to replace the chapes Apparently the spare parts are from France so they had to wait 9 weeks for it. I was a bit disappointed with the quality considering I've only had my mini for 4 months. Quality is definitely not like it use to. You have to take it to the LV so they can replace it for you. Good luck..


----------



## Jsyx

eena1230 said:


> LV repaired my PS mini last September 2016 and I had the same problem. Top loops/chapes were splitting and cracking. It took them 12 weeks to replace the chapes Apparently the spare parts are from France so they had to wait 9 weeks for it. I was a bit disappointed with the quality considering I've only had my mini for 4 months. Quality is definitely not like it use to. You have to take it to the LV so they can replace it for you. Good luck..


Just wondering, is yours made in USA or France?


----------



## eena1230

Jsyx said:


> Just wondering, is yours made in USA or France?


It's Made in France..


----------



## iheartschanel

May I check how do I read the date code? AR3186. Thank you


----------



## Arlene619

iheartschanel said:


> May I check how do I read the date code? AR3186. Thank you


It reads MIF 38th week in 2016. [emoji4] hth


----------



## Jenergyup

Hi everyone! Does anyone know if there are any MIF classic minis still around in the US? I had to return my mini due to cracked canvas; it was MIF and my SA cannot find another MIF. 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if there are any MIF classic minis still around in the US? I had to return my mini due to cracked canvas; it was MIF and my SA cannot find another MIF.
> Thanks for your help!!


Sorry not sure, I purchased my reverse mini two mths ago and it was MIF, the other one I was looking at (mono classic mini) was also MIF. I'm in S. California.


----------



## Jenergyup

Arlene619 said:


> Sorry not sure, I purchased my reverse mini two mths ago and it was MIF, the other one I was looking at (mono classic mini) was also MIF. I'm in S. California.



Hi! Thanks for your reply! Do you mind pm'ing me the name of the store so my SA can call for me?  (maybe they have another MIF). Congrats on the reverse mini!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply! Do you mind pm'ing me the name of the store so my SA can call for me?  (maybe they have another MIF). Congrats on the reverse mini!


Sure no problem, it's the LV boutique at the  Fashion Valley mall in San Diego.


----------



## iheartschanel

Arlene619 said:


> It reads MIF 38th week in 2016. [emoji4] hth


Thank you so much! I just got it from the store yesterday.


----------



## oliviana86

eena1230 said:


> LV repaired my PS mini last September 2016 and I had the same problem. Top loops/chapes were splitting and cracking. It took them 12 weeks to replace the chapes Apparently the spare parts are from France so they had to wait 9 weeks for it. I was a bit disappointed with the quality considering I've only had my mini for 4 months. Quality is definitely not like it use to. You have to take it to the LV so they can replace it for you. Good luck..


Hi Eena

Thanks fot the reply will bring it back to LV store.  So disappointed with the quality as all my other older LV bags has no issues.


----------



## eena1230

oliviana86 said:


> Hi Eena
> 
> Thanks fot the reply will bring it back to LV store.  So disappointed with the quality as all my other older LV bags has no issues.


Hopefully it all works out for you


----------



## Jenergyup

Arlene619 said:


> Sure no problem, it's the LV boutique at the  Fashion Valley mall in San Diego.



Thanks I will check it out!


----------



## drspock7

strandedflower said:


> Disappointed. I purchased the mini backpack back in April and have used it constantly. I then noticed that the leather handle started to have some fraying on the side. Took it into LV hoping they can just replace the handle. Waited six weeks and I just got a call that they said I can exchange the backpack. Problem is that the mini I had was Made in France and the ones that are available in store are made in the USA. Asked if she can order or find me one made in France but they said since they have two in the store those have to be sold first and if waited too long then the bag as to be sent back for another 6 weeks for accessment again. Conflicted if I should just keep my damaged backpack and try to cut off the fraying or exchange it. Usually I don't care about where's the bag is made but I wanted at least one LV bag made in France.


My store has a mini but I'm not sure if it's MIF or not. It's the Baltimore store. Pm me f you want a direct contact


----------



## Jenergyup

Arlene619 said:


> Sure no problem, it's the LV boutique at the  Fashion Valley mall in San Diego.



Thanks so much! Would you kindly be able to share your SAs info? If able can you please PM me?


----------



## lvmhgirl

PS Mini available on the US site today! [emoji4]


----------



## candiesgirl408

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3551012
> 
> [emoji7] it's so cute! For those who own it, does the zipper get easier to zip?



So cute!! 

It does get easier to zip. However I wouldn't say it's like buttery and easy like other LV bags since that extra canvas is always covering it. However it is definitely smoother and less annoying in time.


----------



## nashpoo

candiesgirl408 said:


> So cute!!
> 
> It does get easier to zip. However I wouldn't say it's like buttery and easy like other LV bags since that extra canvas is always covering it. However it is definitely smoother and less annoying in time.



Thank you  yes, I think I've noticed it's started to loosen up a bit. I always feel rushed trying to close it when I'm in line paying for Stuff [emoji23] those are the moments it gets stuck because of the canvas haha


----------



## HazeLV

Luxe_addiction said:


> I always thought the mini was so cute. But I am not willing to spend a lot of money for a mini. So I opted for the MCM bebe boo as a alternative. So now I have the MCM, I gotta get the Mini PS after I obtain the Palk.



How do you like the MCM?[emoji848]


----------



## BleuSaphir

HazeLV said:


> How do you like the MCM?[emoji848]



I like the MCM x-mini backpack. I find the workmanship is excellent. I do find the opening is hard to retrieve the essentials for the day, especially when the interior has a dark leather lining. And like Palm Springs mini exterior pocket-the MCM exterior pocket is not very useful.


----------



## HazeLV

Luxe_addiction said:


> I like the MCM x-mini backpack. I find the workmanship is excellent. I do find the opening is hard to retrieve the essentials for the day, especially when the interior has a dark leather lining. And like Palm Springs mini exterior pocket-the MCM exterior pocket is not very useful.



Thanks for your reply!
I like the PS mini also but I don't see me using this bag for a long time as I see it as a trendier piece--so I'm hesitant to buy. 
I considered the MCM as well but I've never purchased anything from that brand. I'll look into it. Thanks again [emoji16]


----------



## BleuSaphir

HazeLV said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> I like the PS mini also but I don't see me using this bag for a long time as I see it as a trendier piece--so I'm hesitant to buy.
> I considered the MCM as well but I've never purchased anything from that brand. I'll look into it. Thanks again [emoji16]



I think once you get the MCM version, it would just backdraft of wanting the LV version-like me! LOL


----------



## strandedflower

Sonmi999 said:


> If I were you, knowing you love this bag so much, I think I'd grab one of the MIU ones they have available. The fraying may get worse faster than expected and maybe there will be no other ones for you to exchange. You can always add a completely different MIF bag to your collection down the road


Thank you! They said if the fraying gets worst, they will replace the loops. They just don't want to do it now since the backpack is a fairly new item and it was going to take a really long time for the replacement part to come from France and I was already waiting 6 weeks so they didn't want me to wait any longer. I'm hoping to one day visit Europe to get a neverfull and speedy made in france since they're only made in the US now it seems. And those are the only two items I have on my wishlist 



eena1230 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your PS mini. I had the same problem last year (September). LV had to repair and replace my PS mini handle and the top chapes due to fraying. Unfortunately it took them 12 weeks to fix it. My mini was MIF as well. I'm surprised why they couldn't repair your backpack.


Thank you! I wish they went ahead and replaced the loops but I was already waiting 6 weeks and they didn't want me to wait any further for the replacement part to come in so they said to just exchange it. But as you know I didn't want a Made in US replacement so the repair specialist says when it gets worse, I can come in and get the loops change out then even after a year.



Jenergyup said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> That's great that they are willing to repair it even after the year mark. Maybe get that in writing?
> You may also consider repairing it now and just get it over with- maybe it will take less time than expected. You could get yourself a stand in mini back pack during the interim (like an understudy lol!)
> I understand your love for this bag- since buying mine last February I almost wore it every day until I noticed the cracking. It had been my dependable little buddy for so long was sad to see it go!
> Keep us posted on what you decide.


Yes they said they put it in the notes on my profile. Usually LV is very good about things like this so I have faith! I wish I could repair it now but they didn't want me to and told me to bring it back when it gets worst. Apparently france repairs is really back up so they don't know when the part will come in. Sigh. Yes I absolutely adore this bag!!! Prob my most favorite handbag out of all the bags I ever bought. I've used it almost daily since I picked it up from the store. So sad to have parted with it for those weeks and getting almost no result back but it's ok.



oliviana86 said:


> Anyone have issues with your mini palm spring bag loop?
> Mine 3 for the strap and 1 for the scarf loop split and i only bought it for 2 months before i noticed the issue and have only used it for a couple of times only.
> Has the quality drops for Louis vuitton bags?


This is exactly what happened to my bag! I haven't own any bag with those loops before so can't say if the quality dropped on that part.



drspock7 said:


> My store has a mini but I'm not sure if it's MIF or not. It's the Baltimore store. Pm me f you want a direct contact


Thank you love! I've decided to hold onto the bag and bring it in when the loops get worse.


----------



## Dawn

I didn't expect to like ti so much. It's so cute!


----------



## trini707

[emoji24][emoji24] waiting for the infrarouge Mini to restock on the UK website- does anyone have any own pics at all? ^^


----------



## Suburbachic

oliviana86 said:


> Anyone have issues with your mini palm spring bag loop?
> Mine 3 for the strap and 1 for the scarf loop split and i only bought it for 2 months before i noticed the issue and have only used it for a couple of times only.
> Has the quality drops for Louis vuitton bags?


I had two issues on my mono ps mif. First was I got a sort of popped stitch near the zipper. LV gave me an exchange. Luckily the choices were all mif. However one of the bags, the canvas color was off. My other choice the flaw was the leather tab in front where Louis Vuitton was stamped is not perfect. The stamp was not as heavy and a bit skewed. I went with that instead of an off color. 4 months past and my replacement LV was starting to "grow hair".. the chapes are fraying. Spoke with my SA and she arranged for it to be repaired after she spoke with Quality. I was given 4 to 6 weeks. Hoping to hear word soon as I miss my little louis. This is my first ever Louis and quite disappointed. It was challenging to convince DH to get me the Alma I had my eye on for awhile with this type of quality. I'll post new pics when I get it back.


----------



## Bumbles

Suburbachic said:


> I had two issues on my mono ps mif. First was I got a sort of popped stitch near the zipper. LV gave me an exchange. Luckily the choices were all mif. However one of the bags, the canvas color was off. My other choice the flaw was the leather tab in front where Louis Vuitton was stamped is not perfect. The stamp was not as heavy and a bit skewed. I went with that instead of an off color. 4 months past and my replacement LV was starting to "grow hair".. the chapes are fraying. Spoke with my SA and she arranged for it to be repaired after she spoke with Quality. I was given 4 to 6 weeks. Hoping to hear word soon as I miss my little louis. This is my first ever Louis and quite disappointed. It was challenging to convince DH to get me the Alma I had my eye on for awhile with this type of quality. I'll post new pics when I get it back.


So sorry to hear that. Hope it comes back soon


----------



## Jenergyup

Suburbachic said:


> I had two issues on my mono ps mif. First was I got a sort of popped stitch near the zipper. LV gave me an exchange. Luckily the choices were all mif. However one of the bags, the canvas color was off. My other choice the flaw was the leather tab in front where Louis Vuitton was stamped is not perfect. The stamp was not as heavy and a bit skewed. I went with that instead of an off color. 4 months past and my replacement LV was starting to "grow hair".. the chapes are fraying. Spoke with my SA and she arranged for it to be repaired after she spoke with Quality. I was given 4 to 6 weeks. Hoping to hear word soon as I miss my little louis. This is my first ever Louis and quite disappointed. It was challenging to convince DH to get me the Alma I had my eye on for awhile with this type of quality. I'll post new pics when I get it back.



Hi there- hope you get your mini back soon!  J and quality issues too and exchanged mine. Still waiting for a MIF but don't think that's gonna happen! May just rock the MIU as it's likely the only way I can get another. Good luck!


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there- hope you get your mini back soon!  J and quality issues too and exchanged mine. Still waiting for a MIF but don't think that's gonna happen! May just rock the MIU as it's likely the only way I can get another. Good luck!



Typo sorry- meant to read 'I had quality issues,'


----------



## dlovechanel

Calling all palm spring infrarouge owner!!!

Do you have a problem with the infrarouge canvas? I know that some people have problem with their pochette metis infrarouge, I'm wondering if anyone with palm spring mini infrarouge have problem with their bag too.


----------



## Suztor

Hi, does anyone have this backpack? Could you post pictures modeling shots if possible. Does anyone know what the inside looks like?? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Suburbachic

Bumbles said:


> So sorry to hear that. Hope it comes back soon


Thank you I think in 2 more weeks I should get an update.


----------



## Suburbachic

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there- hope you get your mini back soon!  J and quality issues too and exchanged mine. Still waiting for a MIF but don't think that's gonna happen! May just rock the MIU as it's likely the only way I can get another. Good luck!


How long did you have yours before you noticed defects? I was careful with mine and yet this happened.


----------



## Jenergyup

Suburbachic said:


> How long did you have yours before you noticed defects? I was careful with mine and yet this happened.



Hi there.  I had mine for 10 months. I did use it nearly daily but took good care of it. 
I could have lived with an ocasional repair especially as it was MIF but unfortunately the cracked canvas was a deal breaker. I'm not sure if I even want another as my connection was to that bag. Kind of wondering if I should just get an entirely different bag (like a Neverfull which I don't have yet) or Speedy B. I'm pretty much into totes and mini bags and already have a speedy nano so maybe I should get the Neverfull. Just don't want to regret it if I don't get the mini.... any bag might have issues- i know it's not just the mini... just trying to feel out if I'm over it!


----------



## Suburbachic

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there.  I had mine for 10 months. I did use it nearly daily but took good care of it.
> I could have lived with an ocasional repair especially as it was MIF but unfortunately the cracked canvas was a deal breaker. I'm not sure if I even want another as my connection was to that bag. Kind of wondering if I should just get an entirely different bag (like a Neverfull which I don't have yet) or Speedy B. I'm pretty much into totes and mini bags and already have a speedy nano so maybe I should get the Neverfull. Just don't want to regret it if I don't get the mini.... any bag might have issues- i know it's not just the mini... just trying to feel out if I'm over it!


Yeah I understand its disconcerting when we pay a lot of money and expect quality and get disappointed. I have been thinking the same..I love my mini and like small bags in general but not very confident when I get my bag back. I have been thinking of getting the pochette metis if it fails the 3rd time. Speaking of neverfull been eyeing the world tour and the upcoming epi rouge.


----------



## nashpoo

trini707 said:


> [emoji24][emoji24] waiting for the infrarouge Mini to restock on the UK website- does anyone have any own pics at all? ^^






Here's a few pictures of mine [emoji51] you should get one once it restocks!


----------



## nashpoo

dlovechanel said:


> Calling all palm spring infrarouge owner!!!
> 
> Do you have a problem with the infrarouge canvas? I know that some people have problem with their pochette metis infrarouge, I'm wondering if anyone with palm spring mini infrarouge have problem with their bag too.



I've had mine since December with no issues at all!


----------



## Jenergyup

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3587959
> View attachment 3587960
> 
> Here's a few pictures of mine [emoji51] you should get one once it restocks!



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## trini707

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3587959
> View attachment 3587960
> 
> Here's a few pictures of mine [emoji51] you should get one once it restocks!



Beautiful! I'm debating whether to get the Longchamp fantasies Sakura backpack or this [emoji23] your pictures are enabling me!


----------



## Jenergyup

Has anyone heard if there are any plans to produce the mini with vachetta?


----------



## Jenergyup

Suburbachic said:


> Yeah I understand its disconcerting when we pay a lot of money and expect quality and get disappointed. I have been thinking the same..I love my mini and like small bags in general but not very confident when I get my bag back. I have been thinking of getting the pochette metis if it fails the 3rd time. Speaking of neverfull been eyeing the world tour and the upcoming epi rouge.



Good luck. Either way do a reveal  Keep us posted! I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## tlo

I carried my reverse monogram mini for the first time on Thursday 




I sat it down on a counter to pay for a purchase and the zipper pull broke off in my hand







Took it back yesterday. LV was great. I exchanged for a different bag.


----------



## semc7

i found one yesterday in Harrods - they also had the reverse monogram in stock but only one.

love!!


----------



## trini707

semc7 said:


> i found one yesterday in Harrods - they also had the reverse monogram in stock but only one.
> 
> love!!



Woah, did you see any infrarouge? /desperate
Also congrats on your new bag!! It looks sooo cute~


----------



## semc7

trini707 said:


> Woah, did you see any infrarouge? /desperate
> Also congrats on your new bag!! It looks sooo cute~



No sorry only the original monogram & reverse x


----------



## Newlvhoarder

Oh my goodness...all these quality issues are frightening me I've had my little lady since Christmas and I just inspected-
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 everything looks fine. However, I do HATE how difficult it is to zip/unzip (especially while in crowded check out lines.) I purchased a cute little Michael Kors poof because I saw a YT video suggesting having something on the zipper helps. But that darn MK poof kept falling off So I bought the dragonne key holder and I love that little thing! It has helped a little with my zipping issues and I think I will get good use out of it once my mini PSBP love subsides


----------



## Jenergyup

Newlvhoarder said:


> Oh my goodness...all these quality issues are frightening me I've had my little lady since Christmas and I just inspected-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything looks fine. However, I do HATE how difficult it is to zip/unzip (especially while in crowded check out lines.) I purchased a cute little Michael Kors poof because I saw a YT video suggesting having something on the zipper helps. But that darn MK poof kept falling off So I bought the dragonne key holder and I love that little thing! It has helped a little with my zipping issues and I think I will get good use out of it once my mini PSBP love subsides



Great idea as an extended zipper pull!! So cute!!


----------



## Jenergyup

Can't believe it! Walked into my LV to see about the replacement for my mini- was okay wIth MIU and my SA said we just got one in- she opened it up and looked at the label then handed it to me- lo and behold it was MIF!!!! shocker! What luck!  Yay!!


----------



## Blessed0819

Sorry not sure if this has been answered but does LV sunglasses case MM fit in the PS mini?


----------



## BleuSaphir

I don't have this backpack. But the interior is exactly like the mm model. Interior has a khaki color. 

I would love to get my hands on the mini version.


----------



## Arlene619

Blessed0819 said:


> Sorry not sure if this has been answered but does LV sunglasses case MM fit in the PS mini?


I don't have that case but yes for sure it will fit in there. [emoji3]


----------



## Newlvhoarder

Blessed0819 said:


> Sorry not sure if this has been answered but does LV sunglasses case MM fit in the PS mini?


Yes, it fits in perfectly


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Just a little update on my World Tour mini. I bought it in September and it is most definitely my most used bag.


----------



## Blessed0819

Arlene619 said:


> I don't have that case but yes for sure it will fit in there. [emoji3]



Thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Blessed0819

Newlvhoarder said:


> View attachment 3589417
> 
> Yes, it fits in perfectly



Thanks so much for the photo!! [emoji39]


----------



## tempurabits

Does anyone know if the date code in the backpack is embossed onto it like how it is usually (no colour) or are some date codes printed in gold?









I've been seeing both


----------



## Melbee

I can't get enough of this bag. Thank you all for the pics!  It's next on my wishlist!


----------



## Jenergyup

I just got a brand new replacement mini from my LV store and cannot find the date code tag. Does anyone know if they are not putting date codes in some bags now? I heard this recently that date codes may not be placed in each bag nowadays. Also I noticed that the interior is more like a speedy and is no longer the wipeable  nylon material. I know sometimes small changes are made to bags over time. Just curious- anyone else noticed these changes?  My previous mini was purchased about 1 year ago. Still love the bag just wanted a little input from you all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arlene619

Jenergyup said:


> I just got a brand new replacement mini from my LV store and cannot find the date code tag. Does anyone know if they are not putting date codes in some bags now? I heard this recently that date codes may not be placed in each bag nowadays. Also I noticed that the interior is more like a speedy and is no longer the wipeable  nylon material. I know sometimes small changes are made to bags over time. Just curious- anyone else noticed these changes?  My previous mini was purchased about 1 year ago. Still love the bag just wanted a little input from you all. Thanks in advance!


I purchased my mini in Dec and tbh I never checked for the date code, but the interior is still the nylon material. Hth.


----------



## Kylie M

tlo said:


> I carried my reverse monogram mini for the first time on Thursday
> 
> View attachment 3588138
> 
> 
> I sat it down on a counter to pay for a purchase and the zipper pull broke off in my hand
> 
> View attachment 3588139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588141
> 
> 
> Took it back yesterday. LV was great. I exchanged for a different bag.



Did you get another mini or a completely different bag??


----------



## tlo

Kylie M said:


> Did you get another mini or a completely different bag??



I returned it and got a completely different bag.  The zippers they used on the mini backpack is very thin.  So I went a different route


----------



## Blessed0819

Does a full size wallet fit in the PS mini? For example Sarah wallet


----------



## Jsyx

Blessed0819 said:


> Does a full size wallet fit in the PS mini? For example Sarah wallet


Yes it does! You have to push a bit to make it fit through the opening, but the backpack gets "taller" and it fits perfectly against the back of the backpack.


----------



## Blessed0819

Jsyx said:


> Yes it does! You have to push a bit to make it fit through the opening, but the backpack gets "taller" and it fits perfectly against the back of the backpack.



Thank you!


----------



## FancyPants77

Blessed0819 said:


> Does a full size wallet fit in the PS mini? For example Sarah wallet



You can squeeze it in but I personally choose not to because it's too snug of a fit and I don't want my glazing or corners on my zippy wallet to get messed up. I use the curieuse compact wallet with my bag and its way more practical and easier to get in and out of the bag


----------



## Joelene

Did the prices increase for the mini again in the US? I'm seeing $1860 on the website. I should've got one sooner


----------



## Arlene619

Joelene said:


> Did the prices increase for the mini again in the US? I'm seeing $1860 on the website. I should've got one sooner


Not sure, I recently found out the ps bb were set at different prices. The one I purchased was 1900+, not sure of the exact price.


----------



## Kylie M

shayna07 said:


> Here's my mini! She wears nicely!
> View attachment 3290934



Looks adorable.. Are you still loving this bag? Would you recommend? I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Kylie M

mwupurse said:


> View attachment 3475939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two cuties


Do you feel the Mini Backpack holds more or the same amount, as the Croisette? Pros/cons on the mini??


----------



## Kylie M

Kmazz39 said:


> Just got this luggage tag to add to my mini


Ok ok... I've been thinking about this bag like no other bag and seeing yours.... With my initials!! I think it's a sign to BUY the Mini


----------



## Kmazz39

Kylie M said:


> Ok ok... I've been thinking about this bag like no other bag and seeing yours.... With my initials!! I think it's a sign to BUY the Mini


Oh wow!! It's meant to be


----------



## meghanidella

dlovechanel said:


> Calling all palm spring infrarouge owner!!!
> 
> Do you have a problem with the infrarouge canvas? I know that some people have problem with their pochette metis infrarouge, I'm wondering if anyone with palm spring mini infrarouge have problem with their bag too.


I've had mine for about three weeks, and the only problem i've experienced is the little black tabs on the side of the front pocket have frayed,as in they've almost come unglued at the ends where it peaks? it's quite annoying as ive only used the bag a handful of times and its brand new...... but i will just deal with it unless it gets really bad!!


----------



## BlueMaude

I just got my mini yay! After about 1 year of drooling (and 300$ of price increases ) I ordered online and was expecting to get a made in us (which I'm ok with) but instead I got a made in Spain! I was happy about this also! Just wondering if this is common now with the minis? I was perusing this page and couldn't see much of anyone finding made in Spain!! TIA for any info ❌⭕


----------



## chiclawyer

Kylie M said:


> Do you feel the Mini Backpack holds more or the same amount, as the Croisette? Pros/cons on the mini??


PBI, but the PS Mini holds way more than the Croisette imho.


----------



## RAntonioli

BlueMaude said:


> I just got my mini yay! After about 1 year of drooling (and 300$ of price increases ) I ordered online and was expecting to get a made in us (which I'm ok with) but instead I got a made in Spain! I was happy about this also! Just wondering if this is common now with the minis? I was perusing this page and couldn't see much of anyone finding made in Spain!! TIA for any info [emoji777][emoji778]



I'm in Brazil. I just got mine in the mail and it is also made in Spain. Couldn't find the day code though.


----------



## Jenergyup

Congrats everyone! My date code was in the back pocket FYI- maybe look for it there.


----------



## jill39

Hey!  I'm a young at heart late 40 year old!  Do you think I'm too old to rock the mini Palm Springs?  It looks adorable!


----------



## Jenergyup

jill39 said:


> Hey!  I'm a young at heart late 40 year old!  Do you think I'm too old to rock the mini Palm Springs?  It looks adorable!



Of course! I'm 42 and rock it!! [emoji13][emoji322][emoji106]


----------



## Melbee

Jenergyup said:


> Of course! I'm 42 and rock it!! [emoji13][emoji322][emoji106]


Good to know. I'm 41 and was wary of the same thing


----------



## bugn

jill39 said:


> Hey!  I'm a young at heart late 40 year old!  Do you think I'm too old to rock the mini Palm Springs?  It looks adorable!



I'm 50!  ~ XOXO


----------



## michelle217

jill39 said:


> Hey!  I'm a young at heart late 40 year old!  Do you think I'm too old to rock the mini Palm Springs?  It looks adorable!


I'm 45 and I have two of them!


----------



## jill39

Thank you!!  I think the mini is just the cutest!  Glad I'm not too old for it!


----------



## eena1230

jill39 said:


> Hey!  I'm a young at heart late 40 year old!  Do you think I'm too old to rock the mini Palm Springs?  It looks adorable!


I'm 45 and I look so chic every time I use it!


----------



## BlueMaude

RAntonioli said:


> I'm in Brazil. I just got mine in the mail and it is also made in Spain. Couldn't find the day code though.



Oh, good to know others have gotten a MADE IN SPAIN  I found my date code inside of the innner pocket, it's on a small black rectangular tab.. xo


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

mwupurse said:


> View attachment 3475939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two cuties


They're absolutely adorable! What's the bag to the left of the backpack?


----------



## bagzaddict

I've been eyeing this cutie but don't know how practical it is.  Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## RAntonioli

First night out with my mini Palm Springs. Soooo in love!! [emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

I've had my PS Mini Backpack about a year and had much more use from it than anticipated ... I do not wear much LV & am not a backpack person.
The other night my bag fell on the floor.  My charm broke (I glued it back together)
The bag was fine[emoji106]
Objectively, it is a cute, versatile, durable addition to my handbag collection!


----------



## Sonmi999

RAntonioli said:


> View attachment 3610818
> 
> First night out with my mini Palm Springs. Soooo in love!! [emoji7]


It looks great on you!
And it's awesome to see another Brazilian here!


----------



## Jenergyup

Here's my mini with my lovely birds charm.


----------



## bagzaddict

I can't decide if I should buy the mini.....it's so darn cute but I don't know how practical it would be.


----------



## Jenergyup

bagzaddict said:


> I can't decide if I should buy the mini.....it's so darn cute but I don't know how practical it would be.



I find it very practical for the essentials! For work I just pop it in my work tote to 'hitch a ride!'


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

I am obsessed!! It's TINY but sooooo cute  I've only had it a few days and still trying to find the best way to pack it bcuz it's so small but love it. I wish the PM had these small detachable straps too


----------



## RAntonioli

Sonmi999 said:


> It looks great on you!
> And it's awesome to see another Brazilian here!



Wow, thanks!! I am in love with the looks and functionality of the bag. And What are the odds of finding Brazilians here? I feel so lonely in this community from where I live.. it's definitely reassuring to know you are out there! Thanks for reaching out! [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

bagzaddict said:


> I can't decide if I should buy the mini.....it's so darn cute but I don't know how practical it would be.



It's practical!  Fits more of than it appears, durable, several ways to wear it, and you can take the bag in all types of weather.


----------



## RAntonioli

Jenergyup said:


> Here's my mini with my lovely birds charm.
> View attachment 3610939



So lovely!!! I'm really eyeing that bird charm. I don't have any bag charms because I can never bring myself to spend so much on them. But it's soooo cute! Would you recommend it?


----------



## ria616

HGT said:


> Can't believe they just raised the price to $1650! (From $1590). Not much, but still.... [emoji19]



In less than a year, it's now $1860..  I will never be able to buy this now..


----------



## bagzaddict

Keren16 said:


> It's practical!  Fits more of than it appears, durable, several ways to wear it, and you can take the bag in all types of weather.



Thanks!  I had the Pochette Metis and recently sold it.  It had to be replaced due to issues with the bag so I just landed up selling.  Now I'm on the hunt for a new bag but I don't carry much....wallet, keys, phone, mini Pochette.


----------



## jax818

bagzaddict said:


> Thanks!  I had the Pochette Metis and recently sold it.  It had to be replaced due to issues with the bag so I just landed up selling.  Now I'm on the hunt for a new bag but I don't carry much....wallet, keys, phone, mini Pochette.



It's perfect for that amount of stuff!  That's what I carry plus sunnies.  I also use a 6 key holder.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Posted about these recent purchases in the February shares thread and thought I would add them here too. Was so obsessed with the Palm Spring backpacks that I got them in 2 sizes as I believe they sere very different purposes


----------



## Arlene619

c_y_n_d_i said:


> I am obsessed!! It's TINY but sooooo cute  I've only had it a few days and still trying to find the best way to pack it bcuz it's so small but love it. I wish the PM had these small detachable straps too


It looks great on you!! I never wore my bag like that because I didn't like how low it sat, I prefer my backpack to be in the middle of my back. Anyway, I'm a shorty standing tall at 5'2" and I came across a youtuber that showed how to shorten the straps so it sits mid back. Now that I know how to shorten it that's the only way I wear it.


----------



## Jenergyup

RAntonioli said:


> So lovely!!! I'm really eyeing that bird charm. I don't have any bag charms because I can never bring myself to spend so much on them. But it's soooo cute! Would you recommend it?



I agree- it is really pricey- especially for a bag charm but I felt it was so cute, special, and beautifully made that it was worth it!


----------



## Mzaf

Luxe_addiction said:


> I think once you get the MCM version, it would just backdraft of wanting the LV version-like me! LOL



That's EXACTLY what happened to me.  Got the MCM mini, returned it a week later and got me the PS mini.  I don't use it every day.  I use as casual night time bag.  Dinner w/ friends, etc.


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Arlene619 said:


> It looks great on you!! I never wore my bag like that because I didn't like how low it sat, I prefer my backpack to be in the middle of my back. Anyway, I'm a shorty standing tall at 5'2" and I came across a youtuber that showed how to shorten the straps so it sits mid back. Now that I know how to shorten it that's the only way I wear it.


I'm only 5'3"  I think it looks better tighter but I like it loose so I can throw it over my shoulder more like a reg handbag if needed.


----------



## KikiR

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3610853
> 
> 
> I've had my PS Mini Backpack about a year and had much more use from it than anticipated ... I do not wear much LV & am not a backpack person.
> The other night my bag fell on the floor.  My charm broke (I glued it back together)
> The bag was fine[emoji106]
> Objectively, it is a cute, versatile, durable addition to my handbag collection!



Love the mini PS with that Laduree charm in the matching colors!


----------



## Jenergyup

It is super practical if you carry essentials- this is what I typically carry in mine: pocket agenda, toiletry 15, key cles, card holder, pen, keys, iPhone 7 Plus (could also fit sun glasses case but I haven't been putting in the lately as don't want to overstuff.). Hope this helps!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the mono and just used it yesterday...I use it over the shoulder or crossbody....it's a cute bag! It does fit a Sarah wallet.


----------



## Suburbachic

Jenergyup said:


> I just got a brand new replacement mini from my LV store and cannot find the date code tag. Does anyone know if they are not putting date codes in some bags now? I heard this recently that date codes may not be placed in each bag nowadays. Also I noticed that the interior is more like a speedy and is no longer the wipeable  nylon material. I know sometimes small changes are made to bags over time. Just curious- anyone else noticed these changes?  My previous mini was purchased about 1 year ago. Still love the bag just wanted a little input from you all. Thanks in advance!


 I also got a replacement bag yesterday and right away I can tell they changed the lining. It is thicker, not sure what material it is because the website still says nylon. However, the workmanship is better. This is my 2nd replacement and was made 40th week of 2016. The first 2 bags I had was made earlier in 2016.


----------



## Suburbachic

strandedflower said:


> Thank you! They said if the fraying gets worst, they will replace the loops. They just don't want to do it now since the backpack is a fairly new item and it was going to take a really long time for the replacement part to come from France and I was already waiting 6 weeks so they didn't want me to wait any longer. I'm hoping to one day visit Europe to get a neverfull and speedy made in france since they're only made in the US now it seems. And those are the only two items I have on my wishlist
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wish they went ahead and replaced the loops but I was already waiting 6 weeks and they didn't want me to wait any further for the replacement part to come in so they said to just exchange it. But as you know I didn't want a Made in US replacement so the repair specialist says when it gets worse, I can come in and get the loops change out then even after a year.
> 
> 
> Yes they said they put it in the notes on my profile. Usually LV is very good about things like this so I have faith! I wish I could repair it now but they didn't want me to and told me to bring it back when it gets worst. Apparently france repairs is really back up so they don't know when the part will come in. Sigh. Yes I absolutely adore this bag!!! Prob my most favorite handbag out of all the bags I ever bought. I've used it almost daily since I picked it up from the store. So sad to have parted with it for those weeks and getting almost no result back but it's ok.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what happened to my bag! I haven't own any bag with those loops before so can't say if the quality dropped on that part.
> 
> 
> Thank you love! I've decided to hold onto the bag and bring it in when the loops get worse.


I waited for a little over 6 weeks. When my local store called they said my bag is back and then corrected to I'm getting a replacement. I checked with them if it is MIF and it is. I too was concerned at getting a MIU since this is my first LV piece. When I went to pick it up there was a bit of confusion between picking up a repair and actually getting a replacement. After getting it straightened out, I was able to pick between 2 bags and both MIF. My store is Saks at Phipps Plaza here in Atlanta. I actually couldn't wait to get it fixed then bec 3 of the 4 chapes were fraying so bad. When I sent it for repair I was more worried it will come back as MIU if they repair it here instead of sending back to France since they are already making this style here. So far the workmanship looks awesome with this new one..so hopefully 3rd time is a charm.​


----------



## Suburbachic

Jenergyup said:


> Hi there- hope you get your mini back soon!  J and quality issues too and exchanged mine. Still waiting for a MIF but don't think that's gonna happen! May just rock the MIU as it's likely the only way I can get another. Good luck!


I got a replacement one after 6 weeks, MIF


----------



## strandedflower

Suburbachic said:


> I waited for a little over 6 weeks. When my local store called they said my bag is back and then corrected to I'm getting a replacement. I checked with them if it is MIF and it is. I too was concerned at getting a MIU since this is my first LV piece. When I went to pick it up there was a bit of confusion between picking up a repair and actually getting a replacement. After getting it straightened out, I was able to pick between 2 bags and both MIF. My store is Saks at Phipps Plaza here in Atlanta. I actually couldn't wait to get it fixed then bec 3 of the 4 chapes were fraying so bad. When I sent it for repair I was more worried it will come back as MIU if they repair it here instead of sending back to France since they are already making this style here. So far the workmanship looks awesome with this new one..so hopefully 3rd time is a charm.​



Awww I'm so happy that you were able to get a MIF replacement!!! Hopefully no issues with this one!!


----------



## Suburbachic

strandedflower said:


> Awww I'm so happy that you were able to get a MIF replacement!!! Hopefully no issues with this one!!


Thank you. I sure hope so. The workmanship is definitely better. The alignment of the stitching to the canvas is on point and the lining was sewn in tighter. I remember my 2nd one was bit loose and can tell the lining was a bit bigger than the interior. I guess maybe thats why they have raised the price so much in a year, better workmanship.


----------



## Jenergyup

Suburbachic said:


> I got a replacement one after 6 weeks, MIF



Yay! That's great congrats!  and MIF too!


----------



## misslizz

meghanidella said:


> I've had mine for about three weeks, and the only problem i've experienced is the little black tabs on the side of the front pocket have frayed,as in they've almost come unglued at the ends where it peaks? it's quite annoying as ive only used the bag a handful of times and its brand new...... but i will just deal with it unless it gets really bad!!


I had that problem with one of my tabs and they exchanged the bag immediately.


----------



## ShireeC

I went into my local store today and picked up my mini!!! It's so cute and I just love it!!! Mine is MIS, which I've never cared about before, but this time I was excited!!! I've watched many YouTube videos and searched for pictures and can't figure out the best way to place my SLG's comfortably. I don't carry a lot- 

Compact Curieuse Wallet, 6 key holder, mini pochette, MM sunglass case and the Porte-Carte Zippe

I can downsize if I have to, but I'd prefer not to as I like to keep the same items with me in every bag I carry. Any suggestions as to how to place my items strategically so that I don't scratch my empreinte piece or drop things as I'm searching?


----------



## jbrey

Hello Everyone,

I ordered the Palm Springs PM bag with the reverse monogram pouch through an SA I met during my travels in Paris because I couldn't find that colorway anywhere in the states. 

Anyway, I ordered the bag sight unseen, and I'm getting really nervous that the attached straps won't be nearly long enough for me as a 5'10 man. 

I want to wear the bag as a cross body like the Mini size can be worn, but the Mini wast just way too small for me. 

Has anyone with the PM attached an LV shoulder strap to it? I was thinking it could go on the tops of the backpack straps because the leather seems to get pretty narrow there. 

How do you all wear your Palm Springs PM? Looking for all the ideas I can get!


----------



## mtkarenp

Oh, I hope so.  I'm holding out but I have a feeling I'll cave for the mono.  With my luck the DE will come out a month later.

Has anyone heard that it will be (or even possibly be) coming out in the beautiful DE?


----------



## Bagaholic9

All I've heard is the entire Palm Springs Backpack line will be eventually discontinued. I would go for the mono if I were you.


----------



## mtkarenp

Bagaholic9 said:


> All I've heard is the entire Palm Springs Backpack line will be eventually discontinued. I would go for the mono if I were you.


It's so hard.  I'm lusting for my first DE bag, yet I LOVE the mini backpack.


----------



## Kidclarke

I wish they would, it would be sooo cute in DE.


----------



## KM7029

I don't have any intel for you on this subject.  I am curious to see if it comes out in DE though.  

I have the Palm Springs PM and I am loving it.  I get nervous with vachetta, so I'm really loving the black leather.


----------



## Redenkeew

I'm highly doubtful that it would be coming out in Damier Èbene.


----------



## lvgirlforlife

the regular size? thanks


----------



## lvgirlforlife

they are coming out with a leather version. pricey. its in the new Spring/Summer thread


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don't own the Palm Springs but was looking at it as a bag for when I travel this summer. I'd the same question and I'm pretty sure it would fit. The iPad's dimensions are 24 cm (9.4 in) x 16.95 cm (6.67 in) x 0.75 cm (0.30 in) while the bag's dimensions are 31 (12.20 in) x 20 cm (7.87 in) x 10 cm (3.94 in). Hope that helps! I'd still contact CS or visit in-store to verify though, since it depends on what else you'll be carrying.


----------



## Yy0727

No it does not, it hardly fits anything to be honest. It's like a small chanel classic flap bag. I bought it and returned it. If you're still going the LV route, I bought a preloved vintage LV backpack that's just as cute. You can find on ebay or on poshmark.

These are mine (the left one will fit everything, the small one still fits more than the PM Palm Springs)



Seen on Kendall Jenner and Pinterest!







Hope that helps!


----------



## lvgirlforlife

thanks, that does help. I have owned the Montsoris in the Past. I am not asking about the Mini backpack but the PM....the middle size. thanks


----------



## jax818

Love this little guy!


----------



## Jenergyup

jax818 said:


> Love this little guy!
> View attachment 3638370



Cute on you!!


----------



## jax818

Jenergyup said:


> Cute on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## LOUISKA

Hi Ladies.  Anyone has the reverse & classic monogram minis?? ... I love mine, but I also love the classic monogram.  I've had mine for 2 weeks but still can't get the classic out of my head??? Now what do I do ... keep reverse, exchange for classic or buy the classic as well?? I'm worried that they look too much alike to have both... what do you think


----------



## Bumbles

LOUISKA said:


> Hi Ladies.  Anyone has the reverse & classic monogram minis?? ... I love mine, but I also love the classic monogram.  I've had mine for 2 weeks but still can't get the classic out of my head??? Now what do I do ... keep reverse, exchange for classic or buy the classic as well?? I'm worried that they look too much alike to have both... what do you think


I have the classic and love it, I also love the reverse too, but thought one mini backpack is enough for now. But if you have the spare cash, and love the design, the classic is just as gorgeous.


----------



## lallybelle

Got lucky on the website the other day. It just got delivered. It's SOOO cute. I love it. MIF too.


----------



## Sonmi999

I personally prefer the classic mono and I feel they look too much alike for owning both. However, if you love the style and have the cash, go for it!


----------



## FancyPants77

LOUISKA said:


> Hi Ladies.  Anyone has the reverse & classic monogram minis?? ... I love mine, but I also love the classic monogram.  I've had mine for 2 weeks but still can't get the classic out of my head??? Now what do I do ... keep reverse, exchange for classic or buy the classic as well?? I'm worried that they look too much alike to have both... what do you think



Great pic . I say, if you can't get it out of your head go for both! They have two very different personalities to them. I have the classic Palm Springs mini and love it so much. This is such a practical bag. You'll always use each, so it won't be a waste at all. I have two old model empreinte speedys in the same color haha because I loved it so much I wanted to get a second since they were being discontinued. I have no regrets on dropping the money on two of the same bag because they're perfect for me, I love them and they'll always be in my collection. Grab it before anymore price increases .


----------



## mtkarenp

Yy0727 said:


> No it does not, it hardly fits anything to be honest. It's like a small chanel classic flap bag. I bought it and returned it. If you're still going the LV route, I bought a preloved vintage LV backpack that's just as cute. You can find on ebay or on poshmark.
> 
> These are mine (the left one will fit everything, the small one still fits more than the PM Palm Springs)
> View attachment 3636746
> 
> 
> Seen on Kendall Jenner and Pinterest!
> View attachment 3636750
> 
> View attachment 3636751
> 
> View attachment 3636752
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


I love the vintage ones but I love how the Palm Springs Mini can have the straps switched up into a crossbody.


----------



## Blessed0819

LOUISKA said:


> Hi Ladies.  Anyone has the reverse & classic monogram minis?? ... I love mine, but I also love the classic monogram.  I've had mine for 2 weeks but still can't get the classic out of my head??? Now what do I do ... keep reverse, exchange for classic or buy the classic as well?? I'm worried that they look too much alike to have both... what do you think



I have the classic and love it! Do u think if u exchanged it u might still miss/want the reverse? I must say I love the reverse too but thinking of getting Pouchette Metis because I can't justify two of the same bags but that's me. Love our outfit btw![emoji7]


----------



## wintotty

i just bought Palm Springs mini, I like the style but not sure about how good patterns are supposed to line up? Back upper side of the bag kind of looks crooked, but because of the shape, I don't know how perfect I should expect it to be? I appreciate any reassurance or advice!


----------



## iLuvBeauty

It's a little off but not to bad IMO. I seen one yesterday in the reverse mono at the store and it looked pretty similar to yours.


----------



## wintotty

Thanks for the advice!
Only part bothering me is the upper back area where strap is attached, that looks crooked.
I really like the style, still contemplating if I should get the PM size......but PM can only be worn as a backpack.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Yes it does appear off at the top


----------



## liz_

It's not right you should return, here's a pic of the back of one this is how it should be. You can tell by looking at the LV at the very top they are even on the bag in the photo yours is not.


----------



## Michellynn71

wintotty said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> Only part bothering me is the upper back area where strap is attached, that looks crooked.
> I really like the style, still contemplating if I should get the PM size......but PM can only be worn as a backpack.


I agree....the strap placement seems off.


----------



## wintotty

liz_ said:


> It's not right you should return, here's a pic of the back of one this is how it should be. You can tell by looking at the LV at the very top they are even on the bag in the photo yours is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654946



Thank you for posting the picture! I don't want to be too critic but I'm glad some people agreed with me. 
I like the bag, so I'll ask for the replacement.....


----------



## LV.NYC

wintotty said:


> Thank you for posting the picture! I don't want to be too critic but I'm glad some people agreed with me.
> I like the bag, so I'll ask for the replacement.....



I would ask SA to bring out another to see side by side and let them tell you it looks off. Did you notice at the boutique or was it the only one?


----------



## wintotty

janey0138 said:


> I would ask SA to bring out another to see side by side and let them tell you it looks off. Did you notice at the boutique or was it the only one?



I bought it via phone order, so I didn't see it before buying. I returned the bag, and the SA (not the one I bought it from) said all back pack will look like that because of arching at the top. I've seen some pictures of the same bag online and that is not the case. It's hard to see from the picture, but if I see the bag from side, top of the bag is sloped and not even at all.


----------



## liz_

wintotty said:


> I bought it via phone order, so I didn't see it before buying. I returned the bag, and the SA (not the one I bought it from) said all back pack will look like that because of arching at the top. I've seen some pictures of the same bag online and that is not the case. It's hard to see from the picture, but if I see the bag from side, top of the bag is sloped and not even at all.



She's right the side view is normal it's supposed to slope that's how it's made but, the back of it does not look even at the top. The top left looks shorter than the top right. You can tell by looking at the LV on the top the right side is more visible then the left.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Something does seem off about that bag. If you are not happy I would return it asap for a new one.


----------



## wintotty

I returned it, and ordered Reverse PM and mono mini. Hopefully it'll look better.
I was looking through older Palm spring mini thread, and many of them have great monogram alignment. The one I returned barely looked OK in the front but sides looked like they weren't even trying to align them. 
Can I expect a good alignment for this particular bag? At first I was trying to oversee the bad alignment, because of the shape of the bag, but after seeing the pictures of the same bags with good alignment, I don't feel good about keeping "messed up" bag.


----------



## liz_

wintotty said:


> I returned it, and ordered Reverse PM and mono mini. Hopefully it'll look better.
> I was looking through older Palm spring mini thread, and many of them have great monogram alignment. The one I returned barely looked OK in the front but sides looked like they weren't even trying to align them.
> Can I expect a good alignment for this particular bag? At first I was trying to oversee the bad alignment, because of the shape of the bag, but after seeing the pictures of the same bags with good alignment, I don't feel good about keeping "messed up" bag.



I agree, I hope your new goodies are better [emoji4]


----------



## Kerstinxo

Can someone post a few modshots with the palm springs mini? [emoji4]


----------



## zyzyx9

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


Don't you find the straps a little too narrow?


----------



## Preet

Can someone please let me know if the Clemence wallet would fit in this Mini ?? Thanks so much


----------



## Suburbachic

Preet said:


> Can someone please let me know if the Clemence wallet would fit in this Mini ?? Thanks so much


I think it will if you put it vertically and centered in the where the arc is the highest. The Clemence is 7.5" long and the mini is abt 8" high


----------



## Preet

Suburbachic said:


> I think it will if you put it vertically and centered in the where the arc is the highest. The Clemence is 7.5" long and the mini is abt 8" high


great.  thank you so much !


----------



## Ashzy

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3551012
> 
> [emoji7] it's so cute! For those who own it, does the zipper get easier to zip?



@nashpoo could you possibly post a few more photos of your palm springs mini infrarouge? can you post what it looks like when you wear it as a backpack? Thanks


----------



## chiclawyer

Is there a way for this thread to be moved to the clubhouse? We need a PS mini clubhouse thread!


----------



## Shan29

chiclawyer said:


> Is there a way for this thread to be moved to the clubhouse? We need a PS mini clubhouse thread!



Agreed! I am finally joining the club soon on Wednesday!


----------



## toujours*chic

wintotty said:


> I returned it, and ordered Reverse PM and mono mini. Hopefully it'll look better.
> I was looking through older Palm spring mini thread, and many of them have great monogram alignment. The one I returned barely looked OK in the front but sides looked like they weren't even trying to align them.
> Can I expect a good alignment for this particular bag? At first I was trying to oversee the bad alignment, because of the shape of the bag, but after seeing the pictures of the same bags with good alignment, I don't feel good about keeping "messed up" bag.


Was the one you returned MIF? I wonder if LV is rushing production a little to keep up with demand and QC is not what it should be? Hope the replacement is better aligned.


----------



## buluuuu

toujours*chic said:


> Was the one you returned MIF? I wonder if LV is rushing production a little to keep up with demand and QC is not what it should be? Hope the replacement is better aligned.


I don't think LV is rushing production on PSmini.
Last week, my London LV store got 2 mini palm springs that are made in Nov/ Dec 2016, 
whereas all my other items I got in Feb-Apr are produced in 2017 instead.


----------



## toujours*chic

buluuuu said:


> I don't think LV is rushing production on PSmini.
> Last week, my London LV store got 2 mini palm springs that are made in Nov/ Dec 2016,
> whereas all my other items I got in Feb-Apr are produced in 2017 instead.


It is so random how some pieces are perfect and some not.


----------



## fabuleux

toujours*chic said:


> It is so random how some pieces are perfect and some not.


LV does not consider misaligned canvas to be a defect. So I guess "perfect" is subjective. I have several bags, old and new, that have _slightly_ misaligned canvas, and I could not care less. I know that many people complain about things on the forum that just make me roll my eyes. 

If there is a legitimate issue, LV is really good about repairing or exchanging. And even when the issue is not legitimate, they often exchange just to keep the client satisfied.


----------



## toujours*chic

fabuleux said:


> LV does not consider misaligned canvas to be a defect. So I guess "perfect" is subjective. I have several bags, old and new, that have _slightly_ misaligned canvas, and I could not care less. I know that many people complain about things on the forum that just make me roll my eyes.
> 
> If there is a legitimate issue, LV is really good about repairing or exchanging. And even when the issue is not legitimate, they often exchange just to keep the client satisfied.


Excellent point- could not agree more. We are not talking cookie-cutter, mass-produced items in this forum. Small differences such as alignment are indeed expected from craftsperson to craftsperson with hand-made items. Damage or the like is a different story.

Thank you for your words of wisdom, as always.


----------



## wintotty

Well I don't know if my original mini was MIF or not, my issue wasn't just "misaligned" the bag was not symmetrical. Right side was taller than left side, and that was *I believe* causing my left shoulder strap to fall off when used as a back pack. Mini I got for the 2nd time looked much better, but logo is not aligned perfectly and I don't really care.


----------



## ladygrey

Hi everyone! 

I don't have a mini but got a PM size. I feel everyone's pain about "issues" with the backpack. With all the hassle that I had to deal with trying to get a hold of backpack. I still took my time and "inspected" the 2k$ item that I was buying. Almost to the annoyance of the SAs helping me. One of the pieces I looked at, the tab was heavily wrinkled vs another with slight "nail marks" . Our bags are our babies and should be "perfect" in our eyes when we purchase them.


----------



## gagabag

Not a mini. PM alert! 
I'm not a fan of monograms so I fell in love with this one [emoji173]️


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> that have _slightly_ misaligned canvas, and I could not care less. I know that many people complain about things on the forum that just make me roll my eyes


----------



## aleina

Lol!!!


----------



## Professor A

Hi Everyone! I am pretty new around here. I love all of your palm springs mini backpacks. I have found one second hand but I am a little worried about the quality. If something goes wrong with would I be able to take it to LV and have it repaired or would they not repair it because I bought it secondhand? TIA!


----------



## Redenkeew

Professor A said:


> Hi Everyone! I am pretty new around here. I love all of your palm springs mini backpacks. I have found one second hand but I am a little worried about the quality. If something goes wrong with would I be able to take it to LV and have it repaired or would they not repair it because I bought it secondhand? TIA!



They should repair it regardless of where you get it from, as long as the bag is authentic.


----------



## Professor A

Redenkeew said:


> They should repair it regardless of where you get it from, as long as the bag is authentic.


Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## jdmf

wintotty said:


> i just bought Palm Springs mini, I like the style but not sure about how good patterns are supposed to line up? Back upper side of the bag kind of looks crooked, but because of the shape, I don't know how perfect I should expect it to be? I appreciate any reassurance or advice!


Wintotty, if you can exchange I'd advice you to. the top seem to sink in a tiny bit.


----------



## ladygrey

gagabag said:


> Not a mini. PM alert!
> I'm not a fan of monograms so I fell in love with this one [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3669778



Love this one! Spotted someone with it and it inspired me to get mine but in the org. print


----------



## BleuSaphir

gagabag said:


> Not a mini. PM alert!
> I'm not a fan of monograms so I fell in love with this one [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3669778



LVOE! I wish there was a MM model.


----------



## monki

Hey everyone! Just wanted to ask if LV is still producing the infrarouge??? I've looked for it everywhere in Malaysia but none of the LV stores here have it. Ordered it from a personal shopper but still haven't received any updates from her :|


----------



## k5ml3k

So excited to get my Palm Springs PM!! I know there's a lot of love for the mini but how any love for the PM? I had the mini initially but had issues with the zipper. I'm hoping since the PM is larger, it won't be as bad...and as much as I think the straps are a little too much for this bag, I'm excited to see how comfortable it'll feel. Hopefully, it's just not TOO much


----------



## Jzjzjz

Purchased the mini online and got it today. MIS. I noticed Both edges of the zipper closure are broken. Is this going to be a big issue and that I should return or exchange? Thank you so much!


----------



## Jzjzjz

And here is a closer look. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## monki

Girls please help me!! I just found a personal shopper that managed to get the infrarouge and monogram PS. Now I can't decide which to get!! I'm leaning towards infrarouge but I'm just scared it won't match my outfits! Have anyone had problems matching their outfit with the infrarouge?


----------



## Shan29

Finally joining the club


----------



## jill39

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3671882
> 
> 
> Finally joining the club



Congrats! What is the Chanel bag charm?  I love it!


----------



## Suburbachic

Jzjzjz said:


> Purchased the mini online and got it today. MIS. I noticed Both edges of the zipper closure are broken. Is this going to be a big issue and that I should return or exchange? Thank you so much!


I'd definitely exchange it because it should not be that way. Also if that part of the  canvas gets worn and will need repair you will be stuck with it bec they can't repair it.


----------



## Jzjzjz

Suburbachic said:


> I'd definitely exchange it because it should not be that way. Also if that part of the  canvas gets worn and will need repair you will be stuck with it bec they can't repair it.


Thank you so much! I called the customer service and are now returning the bag to them for an assessment and exchange. Hopefully they still have the backpack in stock and the next one I get does not have any issues... I wonder if they'd ever do any inspection or quality control before shipping a product out...


----------



## Suburbachic

Jzjzjz said:


> Thank you so much! I called the customer service and are now returning the bag to them for an assessment and exchange. Hopefully they still have the backpack in stock and the next one I get does not have any issues... I wonder if they'd ever do any inspection or quality control before shipping a product out...


You are welcome. I am on my 3rd mini and possibly going on 4 with all the issues I keep having with it...so good luck to us


----------



## Shan29

jill39 said:


> Congrats! What is the Chanel bag charm?  I love it!



Thank you! It's a bag charm I got from the pop up coco chanel cafe[emoji16] they recently did a pop up in my country and came with every purchase that hit above $180


----------



## jill39

Sooooo cute!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Elaria

monki said:


> Girls please help me!! I just found a personal shopper that managed to get the infrarouge and monogram PS. Now I can't decide which to get!! I'm leaning towards infrarouge but I'm just scared it won't match my outfits! Have anyone had problems matching their outfit with the infrarouge?



Grab the infrarouge! I got my pochette metis infrarouge a week ago and I was thinking the same as you wondering if it will go with my wardrobe. It does! It matches nearly everything. I am so in love with that print.


----------



## Keren16

monki said:


> Girls please help me!! I just found a personal shopper that managed to get the infrarouge and monogram PS. Now I can't decide which to get!! I'm leaning towards infrarouge but I'm just scared it won't match my outfits! Have anyone had problems matching their outfit with the infrarouge?



I bought the monogram PS over a year ago.  Can't believe how much I use it!  I'm not a big LV collector, just bought the bag because it is cute[emoji57].  
To complicate decisions for you, I recently bought the Pochette Metis in IF for the same reason.  I liked the color combination & the hw.  I was indecisive about keeping it because I thought the colors might be too loud.  My husband kept telling me to keep the bag.  He really likes it.  
It's a tough decision for you. Please reveal your decision 
There have been many comments about quality issues with LV.  It really does not bother me.  
The SA's have been very accommodating & want to please me.  I would think it is the same for others.  I have an old, old Noe and feel comfortable with the line.  LV has been around a long time.  If there were major issues, I think would not have continued to exist


----------



## Shan29

My pouf arrived in the mail today![emoji111][emoji111] Having a wee bit of problem with the zipper at times. I just carried it out once today to pick up my girl. Definitely more carefree than my chanel lambskin[emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I know this thread is specifically for the mini but I just got my pre-loved PS backpack in the PM size and everything looks great except for these 2 stitch holes. They seem to be a little bit larger than they should be? Not sure if it's normal so I wanted to get your opinions before cutting the tag. Thank you!!


----------



## shayna07

Does anyone a Palm Springs backpack made in Spain? The interior of my new PM size bag is cotton and not the smooth nylon.  Does anyone else have the cotton interior in their bag? Thanks!! [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3676922


----------



## shayna07

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I know this thread is specifically for the mini but I just got my pre-loved PS backpack in the PM size and everything looks great except for these 2 stitch holes. They seem to be a little bit larger than they should be? Not sure if it's normal so I wanted to get your opinions before cutting the tag. Thank you!!
> View attachment 3674529
> 
> View attachment 3674530



Hi, there. I just received my new backpack last Thursday and it doesn't look like this at all.


----------



## Jenergyup

shayna07 said:


> Does anyone a Palm Springs backpack made in Spain? The interior of my new PM size bag is cotton and not the smooth nylon.  Does anyone else have the cotton interior in their bag? Thanks!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676922



I got a replacement mini made in Dec I think- it is MIF- I noticed  immediately that mine did not have the nylon but the same cotton one you describe. I'm guessing just a change in the latest iteration of the mini. I did miss the nylon as felt so easy to clean but am used to the new interior now. Hope this helps! Enjoy!


----------



## shayna07

Jenergyup said:


> I got a replacement mini made in Dec I think- it is MIF- I noticed  immediately that mine did not have the nylon but the same cotton one you describe. I'm guessing just a change in the latest iteration of the mini. I did miss the nylon as felt so easy to clean but am used to the new interior now. Hope this helps! Enjoy!



Thanks for the reply! That made me feel better that someone else has it too! [emoji4]


----------



## Jenergyup

shayna07 said:


> Thanks for the reply! That made me feel better that someone else has it too! [emoji4]



Sure!!


----------



## k5ml3k

shayna07 said:


> Hi, there. I just received my new backpack last Thursday and it doesn't look like this at all.



Thank you for replying! I think I have to face the truth and just return it [emoji17]


----------



## shayna07

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for replying! I think I have to face the truth and just return it [emoji17]



I'm sorry! [emoji17] this is what mine looks like if it helps![emoji5]


----------



## k5ml3k

shayna07 said:


> I'm sorry! [emoji17] this is what mine looks like if it helps![emoji5]
> View attachment 3677266
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677267



That definitely helps! Thank you so much! Unfortunately, I'm going to have to return this. The stitching on yours is so much better and I just really worry about it getting worse. Thank you!!


----------



## shayna07

Jenergyup said:


> I got a replacement mini made in Dec I think- it is MIF- I noticed  immediately that mine did not have the nylon but the same cotton one you describe. I'm guessing just a change in the latest iteration of the mini. I did miss the nylon as felt so easy to clean but am used to the new interior now. Hope this helps! Enjoy!



One more question - do you feel having the cotton interior makes the bag heavier then it would be with the nylon interior? [emoji4]


----------



## chubbiebunnie

I'm obsessed - I blame all of you and your fabulous photos! I called LV and they said there are 8 monogram left in the US. [emoji33]

Does any one know if they are going to be releasing it in different prints or leathers? I know there is speculation that they are trying to fix some of the issues that some of you have experienced, and that's why there's such short supply.

Should I wait to see if issues are fixed/in hopes that they'll release it in epi or damier? What do you think?


----------



## shayna07

So...I just noticed this evening that my canvas on my brand new PM backpack is cracking [emoji15] and it seems that the stitching is popping out. I'm still within my 14 day - I just hope they have another one. [emoji17] the quality of LV is going down.. every brand new bag I have ever purchased has had a defect. My vintage 1996 speedy 30 is still in great condition. I really hope I can exchange it. [emoji52]☹️


----------



## Jzjzjz

shayna07 said:


> So...I just noticed this evening that my canvas on my brand new PM backpack is cracking [emoji15] and it seems that the stitching is popping out. I'm still within my 14 day - I just hope they have another one. [emoji17] the quality of LV is going down.. every brand new bag I have ever purchased has had a defect. My vintage 1996 speedy 30 is still in great condition. I really hope I can exchange it. [emoji52]☹️
> 
> View attachment 3685813
> 
> View attachment 3685814


Good luck with your exchange. Mine had the same issue. I bought the PS mini online but it came with a crack on the canvas at The zipper closure part. I had to do a manual return to their warehouse the next day. It's been more than  10 days since they received my returned package but there are still no updates from them at all...I'm very disappointed at their service.


----------



## ummamia

shayna07 said:


> So...I just noticed this evening that my canvas on my brand new PM backpack is cracking [emoji15] and it seems that the stitching is popping out. I'm still within my 14 day - I just hope they have another one. [emoji17] the quality of LV is going down.. every brand new bag I have ever purchased has had a defect. My vintage 1996 speedy 30 is still in great condition. I really hope I can exchange it. [emoji52]☹️
> 
> View attachment 3685813
> 
> View attachment 3685814



Oh my goodness that is horrible![emoji33]
I hope you are able to exchange it for a new one. 
What has happened to LV quality?[emoji24] 
I just got my palm mini and used it two days and realized it is too small for me! 
I am wanting to get a pm but why so many issues LV? Why?[emoji24]
I hope it's not impossible to find a pm as it was impossible to buy the mini


----------



## shayna07

Update on my exchange: I live 3 hours away from an LV store but I work with an SA at that store. I sent her the pictures of the cracking canvas and she said she could kind of tell but had to see it up class. She showed her manager and he said it looked fine. [emoji15] I have sent it back to them. It will arrive after my 14 day but I initiated the return before my 14 day. Should they still honor that? If they do not replace my bag, I am going to have to return it. Any insight?


----------



## CC collection

LOUISKA said:


> Hi Ladies.  Anyone has the reverse & classic monogram minis?? ... I love mine, but I also love the classic monogram.  I've had mine for 2 weeks but still can't get the classic out of my head??? Now what do I do ... keep reverse, exchange for classic or buy the classic as well?? I'm worried that they look too much alike to have both... what do you think



I just sold mine reverse and bought the new mini in classic. I think classic is always look classy.


----------



## CC collection

Hi I need advice. I just got my new mini in classic. Noticed that the lining is different. Is the rough nylon type. Not like the mini reverse and my MM palm backpack both lining is in smooth nylon. Anyone have the same thing??


----------



## chiclawyer

CC collection said:


> Hi I need advice. I just got my new mini in classic. Noticed that the lining is different. Is the rough nylon type. Not like the mini reverse and my MM palm backpack both lining is in smooth nylon. Anyone have the same thing??



Is it almost like a cotton twill in terms of texture? If so, then yes, my PS mini classic mono has the same lining (purchased in January 2017).


----------



## Lucyluck123

Soooo cute!


----------



## CC collection

chiclawyer said:


> Is it almost like a cotton twill in terms of texture? If so, then yes, my PS mini classic mono has the same lining (purchased in January 2017).



Thanks so much. This lining is not easy to take care. I will prefer the wipeable nylon lining instead. Wonder why they changed it [emoji37]


----------



## beautyfullday

So cute


----------



## Jnly

Does anyone know what style this is? I actually prefer this colour combo more!


----------



## tigresspurse

chubbiebunnie said:


> I'm obsessed - I blame all of you and your fabulous photos! I called LV and they said there are 8 monogram left in the US. [emoji33]
> 
> Does any one know if they are going to be releasing it in different prints or leathers? I know there is speculation that they are trying to fix some of the issues that some of you have experienced, and that's why there's such short supply.
> 
> Should I wait to see if issues are fixed/in hopes that they'll release it in epi or damier? What do you think?



I am in the same boat  I hope they are releasing more soon.


----------



## tresorchic

!!! I got this bag couple days ago and loving it !!! The big mystery for me is how to use the scarf loop in the bottom?? Anyone has pictures on how they use the loop or have fun with the bag in general ?


----------



## Bommie

I've pre ordered one (Classic monogram) at my local boutique yesterday and was told that the wait could be 3~5 months long... ohh god..


----------



## FancyPants77

Bommie said:


> I've pre ordered one (Classic monogram) at my local boutique yesterday and was told that the wait could be 3~5 months long... ohh god..



Yikes!! That's a long wait. But it'll be sooo worth it. This is a fantastic little bag. So carefree, comfortable and cute. When I bought mine last year I actually ordered two incase one was flawed (because LV was sending me very flawed items over and over- rust on hardware, makeup on the interior of my bag and jagged pull tabs etc). And sure enough, one had very scratched pull tabs, missing gold on the hooks (flaked off) and messed up black tabs. The other one was perfect though. But when I returned the flawed one, the SA said Are you sure you want to return this there's a very long waitlist (2 months at the time). I said yes. And he said Well you just made someone's day then haha. So maybe you'll get lucky and get it a bit sooner. But in any case, you'll love it . It's a great bag.


----------



## FancyPants77

tresorchic said:


> !!! I got this bag couple days ago and loving it !!! The big mystery for me is how to use the scarf loop in the bottom?? Anyone has pictures on how they use the loop or have fun with the bag in general ?



Haha I've always wondered if anyone actually uses the scarf loop. I don't think I ever will but am also curious to see photos of others' bags if they do


----------



## Bommie

FancyPants77 said:


> Yikes!! That's a long wait. But it'll be sooo worth it. This is a fantastic little bag. So carefree, comfortable and cute. When I bought mine last year I actually ordered two incase one was flawed (because LV was sending me very flawed items over and over- rust on hardware, makeup on the interior of my bag and jagged pull tabs etc). And sure enough, one had very scratched pull tabs, missing gold on the hooks (flaked off) and messed up black tabs. The other one was perfect though. But when I returned the flawed one, the SA said Are you sure you want to return this there's a very long waitlist (2 months at the time). I said yes. And he said Well you just made someone's day then haha. So maybe you'll get lucky and get it a bit sooner. But in any case, you'll love it . It's a great bag.


Hope will receive mine soon..  i have visited 2 boutiques and one is not taking any pre-order even with full payment deposit. so when i heard the 2nd boutique is willing to take preorder i just go ahead and now all i have to do is wait for it patiently..


----------



## FancyPants77

Bommie said:


> Hope will receive mine soon..  i have visited 2 boutiques and one is not taking any pre-order even with full payment deposit. so when i heard the 2nd boutique is willing to take preorder i just go ahead and now all i have to do is wait for it patiently..



Glad you were able to preorder! . It'll be worth the wait. This is a perfect little bag


----------



## piggyrocks

Hello everyone, reverse mono is available to purchase on Australia website. I believe there is only one so be quick.


----------



## Kikiweasel

Just ordered classic monogram mini off the USA site!! You can still add to cart now. Go, go, go!


----------



## liz_

Kikiweasel said:


> Just ordered classic monogram mini off the USA site!! You can still add to cart now. Go, go, go!



Sold out


----------



## shayna07

CC collection said:


> Hi I need advice. I just got my new mini in classic. Noticed that the lining is different. Is the rough nylon type. Not like the mini reverse and my MM palm backpack both lining is in smooth nylon. Anyone have the same thing??



My new Palm Springs PM has the rough nylon type too! My mini had the smooth nylon which I preferred. I guess they changed it? My PM was made in Spain. Where was yours made? [emoji4]


----------



## CC collection

shayna07 said:


> My new Palm Springs PM has the rough nylon type too! My mini had the smooth nylon which I preferred. I guess they changed it? My PM was made in Spain. Where was yours made? [emoji4]



My mini is made in Spain too. I was thinking to try my luck to exchange it if they still have the old batch which is come with smooth nylon and better zipper. The new zipper is too thin and fragile to pull [emoji28]. But too bad it is out of stock and is a super long waiting list in Malaysia. They offer me to change other bag if I am not happy with the mini. I am still struggling and haven't decided yet. Should I give up the mini???


----------



## gagabag

My PM just chilling out with my sis' metis


----------



## Jzjzjz

Bought this P.S. in reverse monogram after I returned the defective classic mono bought online. It's in perfect condition (no crack on the canvas like the first one I got) and MIF!!! Anyone feel like the reverse mono canvas is a bit softer than the classic one? The zipper is buttery smooth since the reverse mono canvas is way softer...


----------



## kimberlyakt

I was able to snug the bag online but am somewhat displeased with the pattern of the stitching, I checked other people's bag and noticed the placement of their pattern isn't as bad as the bag I received. Especially the flap hiding the front zipper, it does not line up with the body of the bag... is this common? Am I overreacting? It's really such a shame because this bag is sold out everywhere until I managed to grab it online :c


----------



## liz_

Jzjzjz said:


> Bought this P.S. in reverse monogram after I returned the defective classic mono bought online. It's in perfect condition (no crack on the canvas like the first one I got) and MIF!!! Anyone feel like the reverse mono canvas is a bit softer than the classic one? The zipper is buttery smooth since the reverse mono canvas is way softer...



It's gorgeous! Enjoy it [emoji4]


----------



## marciaxo

I have finally received my Palm Springs Mini! I bought it pre-loved and the previous owner provided a letter of authenticity from Meme's Treasures. One concern I have is the stamping on the front tab of the bag is very faint - is this normal or is it something I should be concerned about? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## liz_

marciaxo said:


> I have finally received my Palm Springs Mini! I bought it pre-loved and the previous owner provided a letter of authenticity from Meme's Treasures. One concern I have is the stamping on the front tab of the bag is very faint - is this normal or is it something I should be concerned about? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



Mine is similar and I purchased from bouquet, I think the leather is soft so it can fade and it seems some aren't embossed as deeply as other. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but if you're concerned about authenticity I would definitely have it checked by someone else just to be safe.


----------



## AimeeJo

kimberlyakt said:


> I was able to snug the bag online but am somewhat displeased with the pattern of the stitching, I checked other people's bag and noticed the placement of their pattern isn't as bad as the bag I received. Especially the flap hiding the front zipper, it does not line up with the body of the bag... is this common? Am I overreacting? It's really such a shame because this bag is sold out everywhere until I managed to grab it online :c



This is entirely up to you but when I got mine I was on the lookout for a few flaws that this bag is known to have.  The first thing isn't a flaw but a preference (though a VERY important one to me)...is that the bad needed to be made in France.  I got my bag just when MIF started to become rare in North America.  Now, I think it's even more difficult to find MIF (or even the bag itself).  

Second thing I was looking out for was the misaligned fleur the lis like you mentioned.  I would say that the misalignment back when I got mine last summer was fairly common.  I only wanted perfectly aligned ones.  It was difficult to find a perfect one...especially since I was looking for MIF.  I got lucky with mine on the first try but I had helped two friends get theirs and we looked at probably 3-4 each before they found one they were happy with.   They both also preferred MIF.

Then, I checked all the black tabs to make sure there wasn't any fraying, and to make sure the front/center one on top of the pocket isn't crooked.  Lastly, I would make sure the zipper is buttery smooth.  Mine definitely is and I absolutely love zipping and unzipping it!  You can ask LV to wax the zipper to make it smoother if needed, but luckily I didn't need to do that.


----------



## kimberlyakt

AimeeJo said:


> This is entirely up to you but when I got mine I was on the lookout for a few flaws that this bag is known to have.  The first thing isn't a flaw but a preference (though a VERY important one to me)...is that the bad needed to be made in France.  I got my bag just when MIF started to become rare in North America.  Now, I think it's even more difficult to find MIF (or even the bag itself).
> 
> Second thing I was looking out for was the misaligned fleur the lis like you mentioned.  I would say that the misalignment back when I got mine last summer was fairly common.  I only wanted perfectly aligned ones.  It was difficult to find a perfect one...especially since I was looking for MIF.  I got lucky with mine on the first try but I had helped two friends get theirs and we looked at probably 3-4 each before they found one they were happy with.   They both also preferred MIF.
> 
> Then, I checked all the black tabs to make sure there wasn't any fraying, and to make sure the front/center one on top of the pocket isn't crooked.  Lastly, I would make sure the zipper is buttery smooth.  Mine definitely is and I absolutely love zipping and unzipping it!  You can ask LV to wax the zipper to make it smoother if needed, but luckily I didn't need to do that.



Thank you! I checked my bag and my bag was made in France. Is there any other reasons why bags made in france are desired besides the fact its rare? Are bags in made in France better than Spain/USA? I might consider this as well since you can't really see the misaligned patterns from afar.. but again it does make me feel uneasy about it being uneven.

I might just go to the LV store and ask the sales associate myself since this is my first bag.


----------



## AimeeJo

kimberlyakt said:


> Thank you! I checked my bag and my bag was made in France. Is there any other reasons why bags made in france are desired besides the fact its rare? Are bags in made in France better than Spain/USA? I might consider this as well since you can't really see the misaligned patterns from afar.. but again it does make me feel uneasy about it being uneven.
> 
> I might just go to the LV store and ask the sales associate myself since this is my first bag.



As far as I know, there are no quality differences no matter where the bag is made.  It's just personal preference.  The SA at your store will also say the same....that the materials are all from France and are just shipped to the workshops in the various countries, and assembled by highly trained people under the same high standards etc etc.

I believe there is a significant population of LV lovers that prefer made in France just because it's a French fashion house.  Many people also don't really care.  However, this also means that made in France bags are more coveted and have a higher resale value.  

If I know that perfectly aligned bags exist, I personally would only buy a perfectly aligned one.  I'm very picky haha.  The alignment of the fleur the lis and MIF are the two (equally) most important features I look out for when I was buying my Palm Springs mini backpack.

Do you live in North America?  If you managed to get a MIF mini backpack and you are from Canada or the US, that's almost like winning a small lottery (if you care about MIF) lol.  In Europe, Asia or Australia, MIF isn't difficult to get as they don't have made in USA there.


----------



## CC collection

Rocking with this combo today!! Perfecto [emoji177]


----------



## Keren16

AimeeJo said:


> This is entirely up to you but when I got mine I was on the lookout for a few flaws that this bag is known to have.  The first thing isn't a flaw but a preference (though a VERY important one to me)...is that the bad needed to be made in France.  I got my bag just when MIF started to become rare in North America.  Now, I think it's even more difficult to find MIF (or even the bag itself).
> 
> Second thing I was looking out for was the misaligned fleur the lis like you mentioned.  I would say that the misalignment back when I got mine last summer was fairly common.  I only wanted perfectly aligned ones.  It was difficult to find a perfect one...especially since I was looking for MIF.  I got lucky with mine on the first try but I had helped two friends get theirs and we looked at probably 3-4 each before they found one they were happy with.   They both also preferred MIF.
> 
> Then, I checked all the black tabs to make sure there wasn't any fraying, and to make sure the front/center one on top of the pocket isn't crooked.  Lastly, I would make sure the zipper is buttery smooth.  Mine definitely is and I absolutely love zipping and unzipping it!  You can ask LV to wax the zipper to make it smoother if needed, but luckily I didn't need to do that.



Mine is like yours except the zipper does not pull smoothly.  It may have contributed to some tears in the canvas above it.  While I wish the tears had not occurred, I have had the bag over a year & used & enjoyed it.  I'll take it to LV for repair when I am ready to give the bag a break from use. It has been very functional to me as an alternative to some of my bags I baby


----------



## Elaria

I love this bag. I have the reverse and want to get the infrarouge PM or mini. Does anyone know if they are showing up on the website still? I have called LV and am on a wait list for the PM in infrarouge, but was told there is no wait list for the mini infra rouge and that they will start to have some available in the next 4-5 weeks and to check back then. I am just wondering if it is worth it to stalk the website for those items or just wait until a new fun mono print comes out.


----------



## AimeeJo

Keren16 said:


> Mine is like yours except the zipper does not pull smoothly.  It may have contributed to some tears in the canvas above it.  While I wish the tears had not occurred, I have had the bag over a year & used & enjoyed it.  I'll take it to LV for repair when I am ready to give the bag a break from use. It has been very functional to me as an alternative to some of my bags I baby



Did you say you had tears in the canvas?  I don't think LV will repair anything with tears/cracks in he canvas.


----------



## Keren16

AimeeJo said:


> Did you say you had tears in the canvas?  I don't think LV will repair anything with tears/cracks in he canvas.



They might not
It might be cavalier for me to say but I did get enjoyment from my use of the bag & it served my purpose 
I do not defend my choice. I noticed the tears recently .  Probably too late to accomplish anything 
Sometimes it is a trade off ...


----------



## kimberlyakt

I talked to a sale associate at LV today and she told me that the LV mini palm springs is going to be discontinued..... is this true? I talked to another LV sale associate and she didn't know anything about it ..


----------



## Jnly

CS told me its being discontinued, and its already such a long waiting list at my store! I'm totally not going to find one!


----------



## FancyPants77

kimberlyakt said:


> I talked to a sale associate at LV today and she told me that the LV mini palm springs is going to be discontinued..... is this true? I talked to another LV sale associate and she didn't know anything about it ..



I heard this rumor as well. Like the pochette, there are varying stories/info from every SA. Last year, an SA said this would be in the permanent collection after the demand was so high (since it was originally released as a temporary piece). It would be so unfortunate to have it go so soon. I know a lot of women come across issues with this bag though. The print on the canvas wears off (of the back), the black tabs fray, the pliable canvas has gotten severe dents, the zippers aren't always smooth and then there are smaller, common complaints here and there of the print not being aligned because it's not one continuous piece of canvas and the straps being too long. For me personally, I love my Palm Springs mini, but I wouldn't be surprised if they do discontinue it. Seems like they're really getting rid of a lot to bring in the new.


----------



## FancyPants77

marciaxo said:


> I have finally received my Palm Springs Mini! I bought it pre-loved and the previous owner provided a letter of authenticity from Meme's Treasures. One concern I have is the stamping on the front tab of the bag is very faint - is this normal or is it something I should be concerned about? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.



Wow this is verrrry faint. I've never seen one like this. Their embossing doesn't usually fade unless it's rubbed against consistently so my guess is this was made like this. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, but LV can repair it for you, I'm sure


----------



## FancyPants77

kimberlyakt said:


> I was able to snug the bag online but am somewhat displeased with the pattern of the stitching, I checked other people's bag and noticed the placement of their pattern isn't as bad as the bag I received. Especially the flap hiding the front zipper, it does not line up with the body of the bag... is this common? Am I overreacting? It's really such a shame because this bag is sold out everywhere until I managed to grab it online :c








I know exactly what you mean. When I bought mine last year I ordered two because it was known to have fraying and misalignment so I wanted to have options haha. You can see that one of the bags has misalignment on the floral on the pocket and the other doesn't. I, like you, didn't like the misalignment so I kept the aligned one and returned the misaligned one. It also had a chipped gold hook and a very scratched zipper pull. So yes, it is common. More bags are aligned than not, on the front of the bag anyways. But it's not a flaw or anything. I've seen many bags here on TPF that have misalignment on the pocket. It's just because it's not one continuous piece of canvas. For being handmade, I think they're pretty well done. This is a great little bag . Congrats on getting one


----------



## kimberlyakt

FancyPants77 said:


> View attachment 3701669
> View attachment 3701670
> View attachment 3701671
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. When I bought mine last year I ordered two because it was known to have fraying and misalignment so I wanted to have options haha. You can see that one of the bags has misalignment on the floral on the pocket and the other doesn't. I, like you, didn't like the misalignment so I kept the aligned one and returned the misaligned one. It also had a chipped gold hook and a very scratched zipper pull. So yes, it is common. More bags are aligned than not, on the front of the bag anyways. But it's not a flaw or anything. I've seen many bags here on TPF that have misalignment on the pocket. It's just because it's not one continuous piece of canvas. For being handmade, I think they're pretty well done. This is a great little bag . Congrats on getting one



I was planning to return mine and pray to somehow get a new one that's not misaligned , however talking to the sales associate yesterday after she told me that they might discontinue the bag I'm not sure if I will even be able to get a mini backpack !! I might just keep it since I do know in the long run I won't care about the misaligned patterns, but it's such a shame since it's my first expensive handbag purchase


----------



## AimeeJo

Keren16 said:


> They might not
> It might be cavalier for me to say but I did get enjoyment from my use of the bag & it served my purpose
> I do not defend my choice. I noticed the tears recently .  Probably too late to accomplish anything
> Sometimes it is a trade off ...



Good for you.  I have also very much enjoyed mine.  It's an amazing bag! [emoji4]


----------



## AmorNChanel

Oh my! Just read about the possibility of this discontinuing. It's kind of surprising since LV has now made 3 iterations of the mini PS since it was initially released. 

@Keren16 so sorry to hear about the canvas tearing. That's very unfortunate. I recent brought my mini ps back to LV to replace the top two tabs on the back. I noticed they have started to fray and I bought it over a year ago so I figured do it now than later. I also had them take a look at the bag in general. So I am waiting for it to come back. Have you tried asking LV if they can do anything about it?  Worth a try. 

It's been one of my fav bags from LV to date. No regrets whatsoever! Highly recommend even though there are some known issues. I hope that those who want one is able to get one before they are gone if it is being discontinued.


----------



## Jenergyup

AmorNChanel said:


> Oh my! Just read about the possibility of this discontinuing. It's kind of surprising since LV has now made 3 iterations of the mini PS since it was initially released.
> 
> @Keren16 so sorry to hear about the canvas tearing. That's very unfortunate. I recent brought my mini ps back to LV to replace the top two tabs on the back. I noticed they have started to fray and I bought it over a year ago so I figured do it now than later. I also had them take a look at the bag in general. So I am waiting for it to come back. Have you tried asking LV if they can do anything about it?  Worth a try.
> 
> It's been one of my fav bags from LV to date. No regrets whatsoever! Highly recommend even though there are some known issues. I hope that those who want one is able to get one before they are gone if it is being discontinued.



I agree it's worth a try. My mini's canvas was cracking and they exchanged it for a brand new bag (it was just under the year mark though so not sure if that was why).


----------



## Keren16

AmorNChanel said:


> Oh my! Just read about the possibility of this discontinuing. It's kind of surprising since LV has now made 3 iterations of the mini PS since it was initially released.
> 
> @Keren16 so sorry to hear about the canvas tearing. That's very unfortunate. I recent brought my mini ps back to LV to replace the top two tabs on the back. I noticed they have started to fray and I bought it over a year ago so I figured do it now than later. I also had them take a look at the bag in general. So I am waiting for it to come back. Have you tried asking LV if they can do anything about it?  Worth a try.
> 
> It's been one of my fav bags from LV to date. No regrets whatsoever! Highly recommend even though there are some known issues. I hope that those who want one is able to get one before they are gone if it is being discontinued.



After reading these posts it did occur to me I should talk to the SA's about the fraying 
Like you, this has been one of my favorite LV bags!  I was reluctant to buy it because I thought Backpacks were not a style I wore.  The Mini PS has been one of the most versatile, worn bags I own.  I will talk to LV.  Everyone in the company I had interactions with have been helpful & accommodating.  I am surprised with some of the negativity I read
Regardless, I understand there have been issues with the quality.  I still enjoy the creative direction LV is taking & hope they will move forward to please their followers and elevate the line


----------



## Keren16

Jenergyup said:


> I agree it's worth a try. My mini's canvas was cracking and they exchanged it for a brand new bag (it was just under the year mark though so not sure if that was why).



I bought mine about 14 months ago (February, 2016)
I can ask


----------



## Jnly

I cant decide if I want to place an order online for the canadian website, because i fear the mini showing up as available could be the misaligned return minis? :/


----------



## AmorNChanel

Keren16 said:


> After reading these posts it did occur to me I should talk to the SA's about the fraying
> Like you, this has been one of my favorite LV bags!  I was reluctant to buy it because I thought Backpacks were not a style I wore.  The Mini PS has been one of the most versatile, worn bags I own.  I will talk to LV.  Everyone in the company I had interactions with have been helpful & accommodating.  I am surprised with some of the negativity I read
> Regardless, I understand there have been issues with the quality.  I still enjoy the creative direction LV is taking & hope they will move forward to please their followers and elevate the line



Yes, take it in to replace the tabs. I agree. It really is a carefree and stylish bag.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Jnly said:


> I cant decide if I want to place an order online for the canadian website, because i fear the mini showing up as available could be the misaligned return minis? :/



If you really love the bag then it may be worth taking the risk. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## little_j

Jnly said:


> I cant decide if I want to place an order online for the canadian website, because i fear the mini showing up as available could be the misaligned return minis? :/



I just ordered one online! I'm from Australia though. I'm hoping it's okay! I went into store last saturday and the SA said that they are no longer letting anyone on the wait list even if you pay a full deposit which I was willing to do.


----------



## FancyPants77

Jnly said:


> I cant decide if I want to place an order online for the canadian website, because i fear the mini showing up as available could be the misaligned return minis? :/



It's definitely worth trying to get! . There's misalignment on every single mini backpack- on the sides especially. It's just because it's not made from one continuous piece of canvas. Typically, the front isn't as misaligned. More are aligned than not though. But don't let this stop you from trying to get one. Especially if it's going to be discontinued. It's a very functional bag, incredibly comfortable and goes with everything. Order it if you can and if for any reason you're unhappy you can return it, but it's definitely worth trying to grab one . What I did was I ordered two and kept the one that was better aligned because I knew what the common issues were before buying it. One was misaligned with fraying tabs. The other was perfect. So glad I got one though.


----------



## kimberlyakt

FancyPants77 said:


> It's definitely worth trying to get! . There's misalignment on every single mini backpack- on the sides especially. It's just because it's not made from one continuous piece of canvas. Typically, the front isn't as misaligned. More are aligned than not though. But don't let this stop you from trying to get one. Especially if it's going to be discontinued. It's a very functional bag, incredibly comfortable and goes with everything. Order it if you can and if for any reason you're unhappy you can return it, but it's definitely worth trying to grab one . What I did was I ordered two and kept the one that was better aligned because I knew what the common issues were before buying it. One was misaligned with fraying tabs. The other was perfect. So glad I got one though.



LV sells returned mini's online that weren't successfully bought in stores by customers? I did not know that.... That's probably why when I ordered my mini online, mine was misaligned.. I just sent it back through the mail yesterday for an aligned one when I spoke to the client service, though she seemed like she didn't know what I was talking about but I made a clear note about wanting a aligned pattern on the return voucher...... I hope LV will be able to do that for me


----------



## smfjs

I'm obsessed! I'm not sure how she did it but my SA called to tell me they got a PS mini in. It took about 3 weeks. Bonus, made in France, smooth lining and aligned good enough for me


----------



## Jenergyup

There's one on display at the Towson Maryland store. Alignment a little off but MIF!! My SA is Julie.


----------



## FancyPants77

kimberlyakt said:


> LV sells returned mini's online that weren't successfully bought in stores by customers? I did not know that.... That's probably why when I ordered my mini online, mine was misaligned.. I just sent it back through the mail yesterday for an aligned one when I spoke to the client service, though she seemed like she didn't know what I was talking about but I made a clear note about wanting a aligned pattern on the return voucher...... I hope LV will be able to do that for me



I don't know if the imperfect one I got was a return but it was flawed. Could have been flawed in production. But an SA told me before that sometimes when you order online the item will be shipped from a local boutique. But every SA says something different about everything these days, so I'm unsure. Yeah, I don't think LV sees misalignment as a flaw so when you talked to her she probably didn't know what you were requesting. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FancyPants77

smfjs said:


> I'm obsessed! I'm not sure how she did it but my SA called to tell me they got a PS mini in. It took about 3 weeks. Bonus, made in France, smooth lining and aligned good enough for me



Looks great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ipekkeles

i'll be in paris next week and really want to buy mini palm springs. does anyone know if the stores there have any stock?


----------



## liz_

ipekkeles said:


> i'll be in paris next week and really want to buy mini palm springs. does anyone know if the stores there have any stock?



I tried to purchase the PSM from my personal shopper in Europe and he said it's out of stock and hard to get there. Its really popular there but definitely worth trying to get if you can since you will save a couple hundred on it.


----------



## ipekkeles

liz_ said:


> I tried to purchase the PSM from my personal shopper in Europe and he said it's out of stock and hard to get there. Its really popular there but definitely worth trying to get if you can since you will save a couple hundred on it.



it is out of stock in my country too. i was in Rome in April and in Barcelona the beginning of this month and had no luck as well. i had my husband ask in Munich last week, none there.

i really want PSM now that i know it maybe is getting discontinued. i hope i find it in Paris this time.


----------



## liz_

ipekkeles said:


> it is out of stock in my country too. i was in Rome in April and in Barcelona the beginning of this month and had no luck as well. i had my husband ask in Munich last week, none there.
> 
> i really want PSM now that i know it maybe is getting discontinued. i hope i find it in Paris this time.



I hope you can find one! If any of my personal shoppers post one I will let you know. [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

Great shopping companion


----------



## AmorNChanel

ipekkeles said:


> it is out of stock in my country too. i was in Rome in April and in Barcelona the beginning of this month and had no luck as well. i had my husband ask in Munich last week, none there.
> 
> i really want PSM now that i know it maybe is getting discontinued. i hope i find it in Paris this time.



Good luck! I hope you find one.


----------



## AmorNChanel

liz_ said:


> Great shopping companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706156



Love your bag and slippers [emoji173]️


----------



## little_j

I just picked mine up from a boutique today! It is not perfectly aligned but I can't let go of it considering that I may not get another one. Also I have come to accept that not every item is going to be "perfect" even though at the price we are paying they should be but oh well. The SA was surprised that I was able to order it in as well. Such a cute little bag and it is actually my first bag from LV. I will post a photo tomorrow


----------



## liz_

AmorNChanel said:


> Love your bag and slippers [emoji173]️



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know when the Palm Springs backpack was released? Specifically the PM? Thank you!!


----------



## FancyPants77

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody know when the Palm Springs backpack was released? Specifically the PM? Thank you!!



If I'm remembering correctly, I believe it was early 2016


----------



## k5ml3k

FancyPants77 said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, I believe it was early 2016



Ok thank you! Bc I was planning on purchasing this bag and I could've sworn they didn't have this bag in 2013, which is what the date code is indicating.


----------



## FancyPants77

k5ml3k said:


> Ok thank you! Bc I was planning on purchasing this bag and I could've sworn they didn't have this bag in 2013, which is what the date code is indicating.



Definitely look to buy a different one. This bag was a part of the 2016 cruise collection so celebs and such had their hands on it around late 2015 and then it was around February 2016, I believe, that everyone started buying them. I got my Palm Springs in summer '16 early after being released, and after being on a wait list. So look for a recent date code


----------



## k5ml3k

FancyPants77 said:


> Definitely look to buy a different one. This bag was a part of the 2016 cruise collection so celebs and such had their hands on it around late 2015 and then it was around February 2016, I believe, that everyone started buying them. I got my Palm Springs in summer '16 early after being released, and after being on a wait list. So look for a recent date code



Thank you so much! Yeah this was the date code that they sent me. I was gonna have it authenticated but obviously not worth wasting money...


----------



## allure244

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody know when the Palm Springs backpack was released? Specifically the PM? Thank you!!



I think it was Nov. 13, 2015. I was told when I bought my backpack that day that it was the launch day in the US.


----------



## k5ml3k

allure244 said:


> I think it was Nov. 13, 2015. I was told when I bought my backpack that day that it was the launch day in the US.



Thank you! Yeah, I didn't think it was 2013...I keep looking at the datecode thinking maybe my eyes are playing games with me but def looks like at 3 at the end...


----------



## little_j

Wearing it today for the first time! So much love for this bag. Although mine is not perfect i.e the print is not aligned at the back (I let it go because you never really see the back when you wear the bag) as well as the stamping on the leather tab is not straight but oh well! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## FancyPants77

little_j said:


> Wearing it today for the first time! So much love for this bag. Although mine is not perfect i.e the print is not aligned at the back (I let it go because you never really see the back when you wear the bag) as well as the stamping on the leather tab is not straight but oh well! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3707395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707396
> View attachment 3707397
> View attachment 3707398



Looks great on you! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## little_j

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks great on you! Congrats



Thanks


----------



## ipekkeles

i found the bag and bought it!!!!!

there was a bit of a queue for the Champs-Élysées store but it moved pretty quickly. the store was packed! i waited for another 5-10 minutes for someone to help us. i asked for the bag, the sales assistant went to check. she came back in a few minutes and asked for my passaport and info and told me she would ask her manager whether she could sell the bag to me. i filled the form, she went to see her manager, came back with the bag, i paid and it is mine!!!

anyone looking for it (in Paris) should check this store.


----------



## marciaxo

FancyPants77 said:


> Wow this is verrrry faint. I've never seen one like this. Their embossing doesn't usually fade unless it's rubbed against consistently so my guess is this was made like this. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, but LV can repair it for you, I'm sure



Thank you for your reassurance! I still love the bag nonetheless so it's not a huge concern for me but it's nice to know that this isn't too abnormal.


----------



## FancyPants77

marciaxo said:


> Thank you for your reassurance! I still love the bag nonetheless so it's not a huge concern for me but it's nice to know that this isn't too abnormal.



You're welcome . This is a great bag and hard to get your hands on these days. I'm glad you were able to get one at all. Don't know if they're discontinuing it or what. But these are handmade bags so I'd say your bag is pretty spectacular!  In the future, if anything bothers you about it they can repair it.


----------



## marciaxo

FancyPants77 said:


> You're welcome . This is a great bag and hard to get your hands on these days. I'm glad you were able to get one at all. Don't know if they're discontinuing it or what. But these are handmade bags so I'd say your bag is pretty spectacular!  In the future, if anything bothers you about it they can repair it.



Is LV pretty good about repairing bags that haven't been bought directly from the boutique? Do you have any experience in that?


----------



## FancyPants77

marciaxo said:


> Is LV pretty good about repairing bags that haven't been bought directly from the boutique? Do you have any experience in that?



They're great . As long as you have a receipt. They won't touch it if you don't have the buyers info/receipt.


----------



## liz_

marciaxo said:


> Is LV pretty good about repairing bags that haven't been bought directly from the boutique? Do you have any experience in that?



My SA says you don't have to have the receipt for a repair just bring the bag in.


----------



## FancyPants77

liz_ said:


> My SA says you don't have to have the receipt for a repair just bring the bag in.



Yeah, as with everything with LV these days everything varies SA to SA. They all give different info. Some SAs will turn someone away without a receipt in a second for a repair with no receipt. Best thing to do would probably be to hunt down an SA who will get the repairs done haha


----------



## JCLoVesLV

Jzjzjz said:


> And here is a closer look. Please let me know. Thanks!


What ever happen?  I just bought mine and I had to drive over 2 hours to get to the store and buy it.  We stayed at Hotel and right now I went to inspect the bag and mine has the same tear in the canvas but just on one side.... Im going back to the store tomorrow and return the bag.  Everything else was perfect and I would have not notice the slight tear if I hadn't came to purse forum.


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know what the price was of the World Tour Mini when It was first released? Not sure if they've gotten any price increases like the other canvas...thanks!


----------



## liz_

ipekkeles said:


> it is out of stock in my country too. i was in Rome in April and in Barcelona the beginning of this month and had no luck as well. i had my husband ask in Munich last week, none there.
> 
> i really want PSM now that i know it maybe is getting discontinued. i hope i find it in Paris this time.



Did you find a PSM? My personal shopper has one classic monogram if your interested DM me and I will give you his contact info.


----------



## ipekkeles

liz_ said:


> Did you find a PSM? My personal shopper has one classic monogram if your interested DM me and I will give you his contact info.



yes! i found it in the champs-elysees store and bought it last week [emoji5]

thank you very much for the offer [emoji173]️


----------



## liz_

ipekkeles said:


> yes! i found it in the champs-elysees store and bought it last week [emoji5]
> 
> thank you very much for the offer [emoji173]️



Thanks great, congrats enjoy it [emoji4]


----------



## Xolissaa

I'm late to the party but anyway I can get my hands on this mini backpack? I live in the US LA area. Thank u so much!


----------



## Loco4Coco

Xolissaa said:


> I'm late to the party but anyway I can get my hands on this mini backpack? I live in the US LA area. Thank u so much!



I just sent you a PM


----------



## lvmhgirl

InStyle Magazine just posted a Getty Images photo that features the Palm Spring Mini -- but unfortunately the bag in the photo is a bad knock-off.  

I notified them so we'll see if they do anything about it.


----------



## lvmhgirl

lvmhgirl said:


> InStyle Magazine just posted a Getty Images photo that features the Palm Spring Mini -- but unfortunately the bag in the photo is a bad knock-off.
> 
> I notified them so we'll see if they do anything about it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720841



They've deleted the post. [emoji1360]


----------



## Suburbachic

lvmhgirl said:


> They've deleted the post. [emoji1360]


I can't believe they did not notice it was a knock off


----------



## Jnly

Omg I managed to get a Palm Springs minintoday! The front alignment of the flowers and sides is a little off but does not bother me at all. It's the front for me that's really important and not crooked pocket haha. Two came into the store and I was on the waiting list for about a week... my SA at the boutique said it was a month or longer wait so I'm very surprised! My SA at the flag ship couldn't even add me to the wait list because how full it was.. Anyways, will post a reveal soon enough! But thank you for all the members part of this thread! If it wasn't for the encouragement I would have given up a long time ago


----------



## Veeezyloves

Thank you everyone for all the helpful info! I've been gushing over this bag for almost a year and finally decided to go for it. There was a helpful tip about keeping the LV site on my homepage so I could refresh frequently and then one day last week it went from "call for availability" to "place in bag." I quickly checked out Friday, June 2 but as of today it still says pending order validation, and my cc hasn't been charged. Now I'm worried they won't fulfill the order. Has anyone else gone through this? XO


----------



## llviolet

Need your advice! Monogram or reverse monogram? My SA was able to find a reverse mono for me but I'm not sure if I should buy it or the regular monogram. Thanks!


----------



## axelixel

llviolet said:


> Need your advice! Monogram or reverse monogram? My SA was able to find a reverse mono for me but I'm not sure if I should buy it or the regular monogram. Thanks!



Reverse!


----------



## llviolet

axelixel said:


> Reverse!



Will the reverse harder to match outfits, etc.? I mainly wear darker clothes...


----------



## axelixel

I think the reverse will do great with dark outfits


----------



## Bommie

Finally it's here! Can't wait to wear it !! [emoji7]


----------



## k5ml3k

Hope this is ok but what would be a good price for a pre-loved world tour mini? I bought one from Fashionphile (under retail) but still not sure if I should hold out for one less expensive or just buy new from the store. It's driving me nuts [emoji85] thank you all!


----------



## OSURxTN

I purchased a NWT preloved mini last month and saved it to carry on vacation. It was perfect the first couple days, but after 5 days the flaps had separated and I noticed a small crack where the bag opens when I got home. I completely baby my bags so these issues shocked me. 

I contacted my SA and she is ordering a new one to exchange, but said they were making an exception since I had purchased it preloved.  The bag is under a year old and I have the receipt. Is this policy to typically not exchange if you're not the original owner or does it vary by boutique/SA?


----------



## balen.girl

I have mono, and now i want reverse too. Is this normal ? I super love this cutie bag..


----------



## xyrocky

balen.girl said:


> I have mono, and now i want reverse too. Is this normal ? I super love this cutie bag..


Yes this bag is stinkin' cute!!! N yes u r normal[emoji13] cos i hv mono n i want the infrarouge one but my sa said is discontinued.


----------



## lvoe nyc

OSURxTN said:


> I purchased a NWT preloved mini last month and saved it to carry on vacation. It was perfect the first couple days, but after 5 days the flaps had separated and I noticed a small crack where the bag opens when I got home. I completely baby my bags so these issues shocked me.
> 
> I contacted my SA and she is ordering a new one to exchange, but said they were making an exception since I had purchased it preloved.  The bag is under a year old and I have the receipt. Is this policy to typically not exchange if you're not the original owner or does it vary by boutique/SA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724060
> View attachment 3724061
> View attachment 3724064
> View attachment 3724065


It seems to be a fairly new policy.  For about a year or two now I've seen people saying this.  It seems like there were a lot of people buying bags especially empreinte bags prevloved that had glazing issues and taking them into the boutiqie asking for a new replacement or free repair.  Even on here you'd see the occasional poster advising someone to do that.  
I think it's generally a good policy.  
It stinks in your case where you bought a bag that's listed as new condition.  I'm glad they're replacing it for you.


----------



## FancyPants77

Veeezyloves said:


> Thank you everyone for all the helpful info! I've been gushing over this bag for almost a year and finally decided to go for it. There was a helpful tip about keeping the LV site on my homepage so I could refresh frequently and then one day last week it went from "call for availability" to "place in bag." I quickly checked out Friday, June 2 but as of today it still says pending order validation, and my cc hasn't been charged. Now I'm worried they won't fulfill the order. Has anyone else gone through this? XO



Hi . Hope LV has updated you on your bag. But I've had this happen to me. I had an item I ordered online stay pending for a few days. Turned out, it was simply because I was having it shipped to a different address than the billing address so the transaction stayed pending. But then it went through just fine as soon as I called and verified. Their site often pops up with the checkout feature if you refresh on a page that says Call for availability. And if it isn't available you won't be able to get past clicking the place in cart because a popup will appear saying sorry out of stock. So fingers crossed for you that you got your hands on this beauty! If it's still pending, do call to see the status . Hope to see a reveal from you soon!


----------



## FancyPants77

OSURxTN said:


> I purchased a NWT preloved mini last month and saved it to carry on vacation. It was perfect the first couple days, but after 5 days the flaps had separated and I noticed a small crack where the bag opens when I got home. I completely baby my bags so these issues shocked me.
> 
> I contacted my SA and she is ordering a new one to exchange, but said they were making an exception since I had purchased it preloved.  The bag is under a year old and I have the receipt. Is this policy to typically not exchange if you're not the original owner or does it vary by boutique/SA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724060
> View attachment 3724061
> View attachment 3724064
> View attachment 3724065



Yep, this bag is known to have these issues at random. The little black tabs are too fragile- I think the bag would be better without them. But the cracking is unacceptable. Yeah, LV started being stricter with their repairs and such. I have the old model speedys that are known to have glazing issues because they don't have the reformulated glazing LV now uses-- they discontinued the bag because of so many problems with it. The pochette metis is another bag that gives LV a lot of glazing issues and repair requests or store credit requests. I started noticing this year that more and more posters were buying preloved empreinte and then saying LV was giving them a hard time with repairs and such. Everything is starting to vary SA to SA, store to store, so I'm very happy for you that they made an "exception" for you . With the receipt, they need to stand behind all their products and not consider them exceptions, in my opinion. LV has always stood behind their products. I hope they continue to do so. Hope your new bag is perfect!


----------



## Keren16

I commented earlier that my PS Mini Backpack had some cracks above the zipper


Initially I thought I would accept the condition & wear the bag as is
Reading some of the comments from Tpf subscribers I decided to take it to LV for their suggestions.  My bag was exchanged for a new one.  
I waited for its replacement a little over two weeks





The only difference to my original is the interior is smoother which I prefer

Liz, I remember you commenting about your Louis Vuitton tab.  That is why I am including the pic

There were many nice items at the store
Fortunately, I have more self discipline at LV than I do with Hermes!


----------



## little_j

Keren16 said:


> I commented earlier that my PS Mini Backpack had some cracks above the zipper
> Initially I thought I would accept the condition & wear the bag as is
> Reading some of the comments from Tpf subscribers I decided to take it to LV for their suggestions.  My bag was exchanged for a new one.
> I waited for its replacement a little over two weeks
> 
> 
> The only difference to my original is the interior is smoother which I prefer
> 
> Liz, I remember you commenting about your Louis Vuitton tab.  That is why I am including the pic
> 
> There were many nice items at the store
> Fortunately, I have more self discipline at LV than I do with Hermes!



That's great that they were able to replace it for you! Those cracks definitely don't look like normal wear and tear. 

This bag is beginning to be my favourite go to lately as it's just so easy to use!


----------



## Keren16

little_j said:


> That's great that they were able to replace it for you! Those cracks definitely don't look like normal wear and tear.
> 
> This bag is beginning to be my favourite go to lately as it's just so easy to use!



 I was surprised since I bought my bag over a year ago
I am careful how I use my bags though this one was trusty in the rain
I commend LV with their customer service!


----------



## liz_

Keren16 said:


> I commented earlier that my PS Mini Backpack had some cracks above the zipper
> View attachment 3727037
> 
> Initially I thought I would accept the condition & wear the bag as is
> Reading some of the comments from Tpf subscribers I decided to take it to LV for their suggestions.  My bag was exchanged for a new one.
> I waited for its replacement a little over two weeks
> 
> View attachment 3727043
> View attachment 3727045
> View attachment 3727048
> 
> The only difference to my original is the interior is smoother which I prefer
> 
> Liz, I remember you commenting about your Louis Vuitton tab.  That is why I am including the pic
> 
> There were many nice items at the store
> Fortunately, I have more self discipline at LV than I do with Hermes!



Thank you, Your tab looks good. I still haven't received a replacement for mine I was thinking after summer vacation I will take it in and either they exchange or send it out for replacement of the leather tab. I think I need a new SA but I just don't shop much at LV anymore.


----------



## Keren16

liz_ said:


> Thank you, Your tab looks good. I still haven't received a replacement for mine I was thinking after summer vacation I will take it in and either they exchange or send it out for replacement of the leather tab. I think I need a new SA but I just don't shop much at LV anymore.



I don't shop much at LV either.  It might be worth a try to go to a different store.  Your name should be in their central data base


----------



## PursePassionLV

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3697314
> 
> My PM just chilling out with my sis' metis



Those are lovely!


----------



## balen.girl

Does anyone have ps mini made in Spain ? I just checked on mine and it is made in Spain.. almost all of my bags are made in France.. I hope they don't give me issues in the future..


----------



## Veeezyloves

Thanks for your reply! I just saw it now and since the post I've received the bag  it was because of that helpful tip from a fellow LV lover that I was able to buy it directly from the site when it suddenly became available. The bag is even better in person and I got one made in Spain, score! This bag seriously goes with every casual outfit - love it!


----------



## bunnieangel

Been thinking about purchasing this bag but every mod photo I've seen with the bag cross bodied, the wearer is usually very slim and smaller in the chest/hip area. I'm wondering if this bag works cross bodied for a curvier person?


----------



## MissIn

Anyone here own a Sorbonne backpack? I just saw this on the LV website and was wondering how it compares to the Palm Spring mini.


----------



## staceyjan

I was sitting on the junior's waiting room at nordstroms and someone walked in w one. It was totally adorable on her.  I was hoping my teen didn't see it or she would be getting ideas. It has a great look to it.


----------



## jiangjiang

Just joined the club! Love Mini! 
But would the back bother you?


----------



## NL3181

Ladies, is this ps mini being discontinued ?


----------



## little_j

jiangjiang said:


> Just joined the club! Love Mini!
> But would the back bother you?
> 
> View attachment 3741503
> 
> View attachment 3741505



It would bother me at the beginning but then I would probably just forget about it seeing as it's at the back of the bag. If you are able to exchange it providing they have another one in stock then I would but if you can't get your hands on another one I would just keep this one. Mine wasn't perfect as well but in the end deciding to keep it because I'll doubt I'll get my hands on another one and I didn't want to risk losing it! haha Seriously this bag is all I reach for.


----------



## ManilaMama

Hi! I love my mini Palm Springs backpack. Such a pleasant surprise as I didn't think I would use it often haha. But guess what, I use it almost everyday for months now (bought it in Hong Kong this January 2017)! It's been to big destinations like continents away in Disneyworld and to small destinations like the local bank down my street. 

ANYWAY, I have a question. The top two black tabs holding the rings (which hold the straps) are fraying. 

The glazing is almost all gone and the black threads just jut out like a furry mess. I don't pull it, of course, but I've trimmed it down with small scissors just to keep it neat looking. 

I have read about this issue and I know some of you have brought it in for repair. What outcome did you have? Did you pay? Did you wait?

I live in the Philippines and doubt I'll be going to send mine to my local LV for repair. It will take forever. 

Do you have suggestions on what I can do to stop the fraying? Should I put glue on it? Haha. I don't know. 

I love the bag so much and don't want to part with it. I'd love to hear any input about this. Thanks!


----------



## ManilaMama

Here are photos of my top tabs fraying. Note that I already trimmed some frayed thread so it looks "neater". Glazing is gone. What can I do? If I take it LV will they replace the bag (purchased January 2017)? Charge me for repair? How long a wait should I expect? 

AND can someone suggest a DIY repair I can do? I don't want to part with the bag even for a minute haha!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Are any of these issues found in the other Palm Springs sizes? I'm interested in the PM size.


----------



## kimberlyakt

How is the stock for the LV mini backpack in Los Angeles and Las Vegas? Planning to visit during the end of summer


----------



## JacqueOCS

What can fit into this little backpack and is to young for a 53 year old?


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Mine just got delivered today. So cute.  This is my first made in Spain bag.  It can easily hold all the same items as my Alma BB


----------



## JacqueOCS

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Mine just got delivered today. So cute.  This is my first made in Spain bag.  It can easily hold all the same items as my Alma BB


Oh awesome! Do you think its more for the younger ladies? I'm 53 and wondering if its to young for me.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

JacqueOCS said:


> Oh awesome! Do you think its more for the younger ladies? I'm 53 and wondering if its to young for me.



Not at all.  I am turning 49 and love it


----------



## JacqueOCS

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Not at all.  I am turning 49 and love it


Wonderful, thank you!!!


----------



## eus

Hello everyone! I've decided to get a ps mini and have trolled this thread. I was wondering if the newer ones still come with the two long straps or the four piece straps. If someone could let me know, I would appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## ddchicago85

Mine has two long straps and then to smaller straps. In total 4 pieces


----------



## eus

ddchicago85 said:


> Mine has two long straps and then to smaller straps. In total 4 pieces



Thank you for the reply. I read on here that some people were getting two long straps instead of the four pieces a few months ago. I wasn't sure if that was still the case. [emoji5] I just purchased a pre loved one on fashionphile. I also purchased the new grey lamb skin mcm mini backpack to compare. Can't wait!


----------



## poppyspell

will be heading to barcelona / london / paris in august, what are the odds of finding 1 off the shelves (however slim)? keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## jiangjiang

little_j said:


> It would bother me at the beginning but then I would probably just forget about it seeing as it's at the back of the bag. If you are able to exchange it providing they have another one in stock then I would but if you can't get your hands on another one I would just keep this one. Mine wasn't perfect as well but in the end deciding to keep it because I'll doubt I'll get my hands on another one and I didn't want to risk losing it! haha Seriously this bag is all I reach for.



Thanks for your opinion! I've been using it almost everyday ever since I got this cutie. It's my new favourite at the mo.

I was browsing through LV web site which I do not have a habit of doing, couldn't believe I managed to place in the cart.

Exactly like you said, it brothers me at the beginning, soon you Loving it [emoji309]


----------



## jiangjiang

poppyspell said:


> will be heading to barcelona / london / paris in august, what are the odds of finding 1 off the shelves (however slim)? keeping my fingers crossed!



Keep us posted! 
I have not seen it on any London stores shelves!


----------



## eus

Would it bother you that the bottom right side is shorter than the other side? Definitely lopsided.


----------



## liz_

eus said:


> View attachment 3756673
> 
> Would it bother you that the bottom right side is shorter than the other side? Definitely lopsided.



Yes it would bother me, it's definitely uneven


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Bommie said:


> Finally it's here! Can't wait to wear it !! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723841
> View attachment 3723845


Gorgeous


----------



## eus

liz_ said:


> Yes it would bother me, it's definitely uneven



Thanks I already returned it.


----------



## Keren16

JacqueOCS said:


> What can fit into this little backpack and is to young for a 53 year old?



You can fit a lot & the bag is more versatile than it appears.  Though the most important consideration is how you feel wearing the bag, I receive many compliments about it.  I am older than you & dress age appropriate [emoji4]


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Got mine this past week and loaded it up today and I love it.  So cute.  I love each of my LV bags in different ways.  This is my too cool bag.  It feels modern and in.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lovinallbags

JacqueOCS said:


> Oh awesome! Do you think its more for the younger ladies? I'm 53 and wondering if its to young for me.



I do not think the Palm Springs Mini is too young for you.  Age is only a state of mind.  Consider this.... there may be many ladies that are younger than you that are not able to afford this bag. If you can afford it and you like it - then by all means rock it!    Just know ... it is small, like the Alma BB.  I own the Mini backpack and I love it.  It is perfect for a specific occasion or an afternoon. Not as my everyday bag. I wear it cross body and I love it!


----------



## FancyPants77

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Got mine this past week and loaded it up today and I love it.  So cute.  I love each of my LV bags in different ways.  This is my too cool bag.  It feels modern and in.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Congrats! This truly is an amazing piece. So carefree and adorable. It definitely is modern, and wears very well- I've had mine for a year and it looks brand new


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

. 
What fits in this sweet pack. My iPhone 6S fits too.


----------



## joycealew

22 or 24 left in the country!!!


----------



## joycealew

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone have ps mini made in Spain ? I just checked on mine and it is made in Spain.. almost all of my bags are made in France.. I hope they don't give me issues in the future..


mine is made in france but i have another one on hold at a different mall, going to check it out and see where that one's made


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

My cute little bag is made in Spain and I was excited.  This is my first made in Spain bag.  I have a few SLGs but not a bag until now.


----------



## joycealew

sfgiantsgirl said:


> My cute little bag is made in Spain and I was excited.  This is my first made in Spain bag.  I have a few SLGs but not a bag until now.


Congratulation!!! Woot woot!


----------



## joycealew

My made in Spain bag. The back is not perfectly aligned and it's been bothering me a bit. The bag charm helps immensely. 

I'm going tomorrow to see if I like another one my dallas as is holng for me more. Also got the nude world tour bb bandeau on hold.


----------



## obsessionx

Hi all! I also just got my mini ps backpack and after reading so many of the reviews and comments on here I'm debating if I should return mine. My bag is also MIS which I wasn't expecting. Also the back is not even just like the one just posted. The SA I worked with said it would take 3-6months on the wait list and it was shipped out to me 2 days later. I was shocked. There was also a small white stain/mark on the interior lining. I have a week left to return. Can't decide if I should return and wait for a more perfect version?


----------



## liz_

obsessionx said:


> Hi all! I also just got my mini ps backpack and after reading so many of the reviews and comments on here I'm debating if I should return mine. My bag is also MIS which I wasn't expecting. Also the back is not even just like the one just posted. The SA I worked with said it would take 3-6months on the wait list and it was shipped out to me 2 days later. I was shocked. There was also a small white stain/mark on the interior lining. I have a week left to return. Can't decide if I should return and wait for a more perfect version?



Funny mine also has a white mark on the inside when I received it to me it looks like maybe glue mark? The back of mine isn't perfect but it's that uneven like some I've seen are worse then others but, I haven't seen one yet that is perfect also. The back of yours doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## liz_

This is really unacceptable for LV to send these flawed bags out. my SA sent me a pic of one she received for me to exchange mine for.


----------



## stuff4cc

Hi Everyone! Can I please get some advice? I just ordered 2 based on the forum and my pickiness of having things perfect. The L one is MIF, but the back is kind of bumpy. The stuffing or something in the back is making the back of the backpack not beautifully puffy and smooth.  The one on the R is made in Spain, and looked better but as I'm looking at the pic, the black tab in the front looks off- center. Should I keep the L or the R? Or return both these unicorns and try for a 3rd or 4th one? I'm in the US and it seems harder to find MIF like others have said... but I'm not completely satisfied and at these prices... come on LV!


----------



## kimberlyakt

I'll take the right one personally.i can't stand the misaligned flower on the left. On a side note, I'm also jealous that you can order two. The store nearby me only allows one order per person and just recently stopped putting people on the waitlist 


stuff4cc said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I please get some advice? I just ordered 2 based on the forum and my pickiness of having things perfect. The L one is MIF, but the back is kind of bumpy. The stuffing or something in the back is making the back of the backpack not beautifully puffy and smooth.  The one on the R is made in Spain, and looked better but as I'm looking at the pic, the black tab in the front looks off- center. Should I keep the L or the R? Or return both these unicorns and try for a 3rd or 4th one? I'm in the US and it seems harder to find MIF like others have said... but I'm not completely satisfied and at these prices... come on LV!
> 
> View attachment 3764905
> 
> View attachment 3764906


----------



## Exquisite_Iam

stuff4cc said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I please get some advice? I just ordered 2 based on the forum and my pickiness of having things perfect. The L one is MIF, but the back is kind of bumpy. The stuffing or something in the back is making the back of the backpack not beautifully puffy and smooth.  The one on the R is made in Spain, and looked better but as I'm looking at the pic, the black tab in the front looks off- center. Should I keep the L or the R? Or return both these unicorns and try for a 3rd or 4th one? I'm in the US and it seems harder to find MIF like others have said... but I'm not completely satisfied and at these prices... come on LV!
> 
> View attachment 3764905
> 
> View attachment 3764906



Hi!

Sounds like you might need to keep trying, until you find one that meets your standards, and perception of perfect. TBH, I really don't advise settling. Only you know what you can live with, and it is your money being spent. I agree, it is a lot-not to feel completely satisfied.

I would probably hold on to the R, until I have the 3rd or 4th...if the off-centered tab, or whatever was an absolute deal-breaker. Also, if this was a must have bag for me, considering how difficult it is to get a hold of. Then, I would either return, exchange, or sell. Keep in mind, this approach depends on time. Meaning, how long it takes to get the new bag(s)...if you are still within the time specified to return, or exchange. If not, you can always sell it.

I have the Palm Springs Mini, MIF; which, was ordered through an SA. Yes, MIF is kinda difficult to get here, but not impossible.  Anyways, whatever you decide, keep us posted!

Best regards


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

I would go with the right one.  I have a Made in Spain and I own other Made in a France bags so that was not a deal breaker.  The right one looks good


----------



## gagabag

Just got this online! It's not very symmetrical at the back but I don't really care. It's so darn cute! They packed it very well too!








Here she is with big sis


----------



## stuff4cc

Thanks so much for all your help everyone!!! I decided to return both and hope for a good one next time. I couldn't give up that much $$ and not be completely happy w it.  I can't believe this costs more that the pouchette metis.


----------



## Exquisite_Iam

stuff4cc said:


> Thanks so much for all your help everyone!!! I decided to return both and hope for a good one next time. I couldn't give up that much $$ and not be completely happy w it.  I can't believe this costs more that the pouchette metis.



You're welcome! Good for you. So how long will it take to get your PSM? Hopefully, the next will be everything you are hoping for.

Yes, PSM is higher than P. Metis. But, LV pricing is kind of all over the place, anyway. Like that new Lorette for instance, is priced at $1370!


----------



## MissIn

poppyspell said:


> will be heading to barcelona / london / paris in august, what are the odds of finding 1 off the shelves (however slim)? keeping my fingers crossed!


I was searching for this bag in Paris just last week and there was only one in the whole city. The SA told me most likely it's gone and the computer hasn't had time to catch up yet considering it was one hour after the stores opened. But maybe you will get lucky and they will have a new shipment! Good Luck!


----------



## Kmiller_41

I got super lucky and scored one this morning from the website. I've been checking daily and this morning it said place in cart! I checked out so fast!! Can't wait to get it


----------



## kobe939

I am from Canada and was told the wait list at my local boutique has 50 people. Regardless, I did put my name on the list. At times, I would check the website and it was always sold out. Just now, I got lucky and was able to score one from the website. Hopefully it will arrive soon.

I had a chance to purchase a preowned like new in reverse pattern, and been thinking about it today. Just when I was ready to buy, it got sold already. Also, I wasn't sure if I liked the reverse and hence the hesitation to buy. Maybe it's a sign that the reverse was not meant to be. Hopefully LV won't cancel my order. I am super excited!!!


----------



## shyen1209

kobe939 said:


> I am from Canada and was told the wait list at my local boutique has 50 people. Regardless, I did put my name on the list. At times, I would check the website and it was always sold out. Just now, I got lucky and was able to score one from the website. Hopefully it will arrive soon.
> 
> I had a chance to purchase a preowned like new in reverse pattern, and been thinking about it today. Just when I was ready to buy, it got sold already. Also, I wasn't sure if I liked the reverse and hence the hesitation to buy. Maybe it's a sign that the reverse was not meant to be. Hopefully LV won't cancel my order. I am super excited!!!


Where in Canada?


----------



## k5ml3k

Question for you all PS owners, would you reconsider buying this bag ore-loved bc of the issues it's been having? I finally found the PM size at a good price but am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get it brand new just in case I experience any issues...thank you!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Question for you all PS owners, would you reconsider buying this bag ore-loved bc of the issues it's been having? I finally found the PM size at a good price but am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get it brand new just in case I experience any issues...thank you!!


What issues are there? I have the ps mini and no issues so far....


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What issues are there? I have the ps mini and no issues so far....



I've heard about the cracking and the zipper? Did you buy yours pre-loved?


----------



## katetea

I have been checking the website for stock for weeks and weeks now and finally one was available to place in my cart! Just in time for my birthday next week  So looking forward to receiving it! I'll be sure to post some photos here when it arrives


----------



## ra114926

I was able to place one in my cart (USA) and purchase on 07/23 and it finally arrived today.
It seems that the front pocket is slightly tilted. I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid. 

I called customer service 3 times. The 1st rep said there were none available in the country. The 2nd rep said there were a few on the west coast, but I would literally have to fly to the location and purchase and exchange in person. The 3rd rep told me I couldn't place phone orders to be shipped if I haven't purchased something atleast 90+ days prior to today. All 3 mentioned there are none currently available in all NY and NJ.

Should I keep and enjoy the one I have?

Return the one I have, and wait until place in cart is available online again?

Or should I try my luck and place an order through the boutique in person? From what I've noticed in this thread lately, individuals are put on the waitlist or get lucky.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ra114926 said:


> I was able to place one in my cart (USA) and purchase on 07/23 and it finally arrived today.
> It seems that the front pocket is slightly tilted. I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.
> 
> I called customer service 3 times. The 1st rep said there were none available in the country. The 2nd rep said there were a few on the west coast, but I would literally have to fly to the location and purchase and exchange in person. The 3rd rep told me I couldn't place phone orders to be shipped if I haven't purchased something atleast 90+ days prior to today. All 3 mentioned there are none currently available in all NY and NJ.
> 
> Should I keep and enjoy the one I have?
> 
> Return the one I have, and wait until place in cart is available online again?
> 
> Or should I try my luck and place an order through the boutique in person? From what I've noticed in this thread lately, individuals are put on the waitlist or get lucky.



Keep it [emoji4] It's beautiful and I love mine!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have it and love mine...I don't see an issue with the pocket? I would keep it and enjoy it !!


----------



## FancyPants77

ra114926 said:


> I was able to place one in my cart (USA) and purchase on 07/23 and it finally arrived today.
> It seems that the front pocket is slightly tilted. I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.
> 
> I called customer service 3 times. The 1st rep said there were none available in the country. The 2nd rep said there were a few on the west coast, but I would literally have to fly to the location and purchase and exchange in person. The 3rd rep told me I couldn't place phone orders to be shipped if I haven't purchased something atleast 90+ days prior to today. All 3 mentioned there are none currently available in all NY and NJ.
> 
> Should I keep and enjoy the one I have?
> 
> Return the one I have, and wait until place in cart is available online again?
> 
> Or should I try my luck and place an order through the boutique in person? From what I've noticed in this thread lately, individuals are put on the waitlist or get lucky.



I think it looks beautiful . This is one of my favorite bags to wear. So comfortable and carefree.


----------



## kobe939

What are the odds that I could have two of these? I am not bragging, I just need some advice as to which one I should pick. I ordered the classic monogram online and it arrived today. A few months back, I waitlisted for the reverse monogram  and the classic, and the reverse monogram arrived today as well. So I now have both.

Reverse is MIF and the classic one is MIS. I am not too picky, happy with either. Reverse seems so much less popular, not sure if that's the case. I think I am leaning towards classic, but the reverse is more rare. This is such a dilemma, which one should I pick, need some help!


----------



## Bumbles

kobe939 said:


> What are the odds that I could have two of these? I am not bragging, I just need some advice as to which one I should pick. I ordered the classic monogram online and it arrived today. A few months back, I waitlisted for the reverse monogram  and the classic, and the reverse monogram arrived today as well. So I now have both.
> 
> Reverse is MIF and the classic one is MIS. I am not too picky, happy with either. Reverse seems so much less popular, not sure if that's the case. I think I am leaning towards classic, but the reverse is more rare. This is such a dilemma, which one should I pick, need some help!



Wowsers!!! They're gorgeous! 

I have the classic and love it to bits. Recently I have thought about the reverse however it has been removed from the website and customer service doesn't know what's happening with it. I reckon get which one makes your heart sing. I know it's hard, coz you would have been happy with either but since they have both come in you have a dilemma. Lol

If anything the reverse is definitely more rare to come by. And I have never seen one either. When I go out I've seen a few classic mini backpacks, however never seen a reverse. Good luck with you're choice..... OR get both???


----------



## kobe939

classic monogram mini backpack is now available on the Canada website, run!!!


----------



## kobe939

ra114926 said:


> I was able to place one in my cart (USA) and purchase on 07/23 and it finally arrived today.
> It seems that the front pocket is slightly tilted. I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid.
> 
> I called customer service 3 times. The 1st rep said there were none available in the country. The 2nd rep said there were a few on the west coast, but I would literally have to fly to the location and purchase and exchange in person. The 3rd rep told me I couldn't place phone orders to be shipped if I haven't purchased something atleast 90+ days prior to today. All 3 mentioned there are none currently available in all NY and NJ.
> 
> Should I keep and enjoy the one I have?
> 
> Return the one I have, and wait until place in cart is available online again?
> 
> Or should I try my luck and place an order through the boutique in person? From what I've noticed in this thread lately, individuals are put on the waitlist or get lucky.



To be honest, if you are noticing the 'flaw' now, probably you will not be happy the bag later down the road. There are some flaws can be fixed over time, but with the pocket being slightly tilted, that's not going to change. 

I don't trust anything the customer service rep quoted. I called different times and got different responses. You need to be happy with the bag. If you are not now, then maybe wait for the next one. GL!


----------



## kobe939

Bumbles said:


> Wowsers!!! They're gorgeous!
> 
> I have the classic and love it to bits. Recently I have thought about the reverse however it has been removed from the website and customer service doesn't know what's happening with it. I reckon get which one makes your heart sing. I know it's hard, coz you would have been happy with either but since they have both come in you have a dilemma. Lol
> 
> If anything the reverse is definitely more rare to come by. And I have never seen one either. When I go out I've seen a few classic mini backpacks, however never seen a reverse. Good luck with you're choice..... OR get both???



Thanks! I agree, they are both gorgeous! I am really having a hard time deciding. The SA said I should keep the reverse because they are not as ready available as the classic. Having said that, I love how puffy the classic one looks. i know I can't keep both, too greedy, but thanks for your advice!


----------



## Bumbles

kobe939 said:


> Thanks! I agree, they are both gorgeous! I am really having a hard time deciding. The SA said I should keep the reverse because they are not as ready available as the classic. Having said that, I love how puffy the classic one looks. i know I can't keep both, too greedy, but thanks for your advice!


Good luck deciding! Let us know how you go. 

Just some food for thought.... the back of the classic is really nice and even and puffy,... but the front of the reverse looks more round and even to me,... lol.... decisions decisions! Either way, I know you won't be disappointed in either one. Seeing your pictures, has made me more itchy for a reverse as well. 

I saw on instagram, can't remember who, but they had mini backpack - classic, reverse, and infarouge red,... the also the sperone bb..,,,, definitely a mini backpack lover!!


----------



## kobe939

Bumbles said:


> Good luck deciding! Let us know how you go.
> 
> Just some food for thought.... the back of the classic is really nice and even and puffy,... but the front of the reverse looks more round and even to me,... lol.... decisions decisions! Either way, I know you won't be disappointed in either one. Seeing your pictures, has made me more itchy for a reverse as well.
> 
> I saw on instagram, can't remember who, but they had mini backpack - classic, reverse, and infarouge red,... the also the sperone bb..,,,, definitely a mini backpack lover!!



Thanks dear. I think it's the angle I took the picture, the classic is actally a very well made bag. The front and the back are even and puffy. Even if I try to squish it, it will come right back. And the print is symmetrical. Thank you again, will let you know what I decide.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kobe939 said:


> What are the odds that I could have two of these? I am not bragging, I just need some advice as to which one I should pick. I ordered the classic monogram online and it arrived today. A few months back, I waitlisted for the reverse monogram  and the classic, and the reverse monogram arrived today as well. So I now have both.
> 
> Reverse is MIF and the classic one is MIS. I am not too picky, happy with either. Reverse seems so much less popular, not sure if that's the case. I think I am leaning towards classic, but the reverse is more rare. This is such a dilemma, which one should I pick, need some help!


Keep both! I didn't know the reverse was still available! I have the mono and would love to have the reverse....


----------



## Louisgyal37

kobe939 said:


> What are the odds that I could have two of these? I am not bragging, I just need some advice as to which one I should pick. I ordered the classic monogram online and it arrived today. A few months back, I waitlisted for the reverse monogram  and the classic, and the reverse monogram arrived today as well. So I now have both.
> 
> Reverse is MIF and the classic one is MIS. I am not too picky, happy with either. Reverse seems so much less popular, not sure if that's the case. I think I am leaning towards classic, but the reverse is more rare. This is such a dilemma, which one should I pick, need some help!


I have both the mono and reverse. Love em both. I don't think I can choose between them so I vote keep them both.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Keep both! I didn't know the reverse was still available! I have the mono and would love to have the reverse....


Me too! I would love to have both. I have th classic and it's my favourite bag and crossbody at the moment


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> I have both the mono and reverse. Love em both. I don't think I can choose between them so I vote keep them both.


You should post some pics of your gorgeous twinsies! How often would you use it? Different occasions? Or matching to your clothing?


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello all, first world problem question for you all. I managed to get the mini and PM both in the regular monogram...I've been trying to decide which one to let go of but really am having a hard time. Not usually one to have multiples in my collection which makes this even more difficult. Would it be too much/stupid to keep both?? [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## gagabag

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all, first world problem question for you all. I managed to get the mini and PM both in the regular monogram...I've been trying to decide which one to let go of but really am having a hard time. Not usually one to have multiples in my collection which makes this even more difficult. Would it be too much/stupid to keep both?? [emoji85][emoji85]



I have both (PM in animal print, mini in mono). Love them both & use them for different occasions or when I have to carry more. But then, I am the type that get multiples of bags that work for me. Good luck deciding!


----------



## viviennnne

After stalking the Canadian website for a week, I finally got the chance to place this beauty in cart and checked out. 

It's shipped on Monday via UPS, and apparently shipping from the US. I have already paid both federal and provincial taxes during check out, but based on UPS website, it has been 2 days and it is still on hold with the customs . Now the package is "delayed" and scheduled delivery "not available".

Anyone ordered from the Canadian website before? Has this happened to any one of you guys?


----------



## k5ml3k

gagabag said:


> I have both (PM in animal print, mini in mono). Love them both & use them for different occasions or when I have to carry more. But then, I am the type that get multiples of bags that work for me. Good luck deciding!



Hmmm I thought I responded to this [emoji848]

Anywho, I'm really considering keeping both bc I do feel that they are different Bag since I would be using the mini as a crossbody and more so like an everyday bag whereas the the PM would be a backpack for traveling, etc. Do you feel like you get a good use out of both of them or have you considered getting something else in place of one or the other? Thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Hmmm I thought I responded to this [emoji848]
> 
> Anywho, I'm really considering keeping both bc I do feel that they are different Bag since I would be using the mini as a crossbody and more so like an everyday bag whereas the the PM would be a backpack for traveling, etc. Do you feel like you get a good use out of both of them or have you considered getting something else in place of one or the other? Thank you!


I don't think there is anything wrong with keeping both since you did say you feel they are different bags. I didn't like the straps on the pm but I rarely use backpacks which is why I sold my pm.....if you will use both, keep both!


----------



## katetea

My order from the US website finally arrived and I was able to open it for my birthday yesterday, but unfortunately the alignment on the front pocket is really off. Normally I am not bothered by small imperfections, but with this it will have to go back  Feeling disappointed, but I will try again later this year when I can actually visit a boutique!


----------



## Suburbachic

katetea said:


> My order from the US website finally arrived and I was able to open it for my birthday yesterday, but unfortunately the alignment on the front pocket is really off. Normally I am not bothered by small imperfections, but with this it will have to go back  Feeling disappointed, but I will try again later this year when I can actually visit a boutique!
> 
> View attachment 3784017


Happy birthday  i hope you get a better one next time. Did the one you received MIS?


----------



## katetea

Suburbachic said:


> Happy birthday  i hope you get a better one next time. Did the one you received MIS?



Thank you!  And yes this one was MIS


----------



## Suburbachic

katetea said:


> Thank you!  And yes this one was MIS


My mini was getting replaced for the 4th time and this last go was MIS. Bad alignment right in front. I declined and went for exchange to other items. Since I still love the bag I called another SA in another boutique to put me on the list. Not too long of a wait and it was MIS. Pretty much same problem so I declined. Not very impressed as other TPF members looks like having the same experience as you and I. Trying out online to see if I can get lucky.


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with keeping both since you did say you feel they are different bags. I didn't like the straps on the pm but I rarely use backpacks which is why I sold my pm.....if you will use both, keep both!



Hehe thank you! I get it this Saturday so we'll see how it looks and compare. I'm just so excited!! Either that or I'm just really impatient...might be both lol


----------



## FancyPants77

katetea said:


> My order from the US website finally arrived and I was able to open it for my birthday yesterday, but unfortunately the alignment on the front pocket is really off. Normally I am not bothered by small imperfections, but with this it will have to go back  Feeling disappointed, but I will try again later this year when I can actually visit a boutique!
> 
> View attachment 3784017


Same exact thing happened to me. I had ordered two though just so that I could pick the better one (I've had terrible luck with LV quality control over the past year). And luckily, one had perfect front alignment (all I really cared about) and perfect tabs. Hope you find a perfect one!


----------



## Suburbachic

FancyPants77 said:


> Same exact thing happened to me. I had ordered two though just so that I could pick the better one (I've had terrible luck with LV quality control over the past year). And luckily, one had perfect front alignment (all I really cared about) and perfect tabs. Hope you find a perfect one!
> View attachment 3785126


The left one looked really good. Nice stamp in front the way it should be.


----------



## FancyPants77

Suburbachic said:


> The left one looked really good. Nice stamp in front the way it should be.



Yep, I kept the one on the left . Love this bag!


----------



## viviennnne

After dealing with unexpected long delay with UPS, this beauty finally came in mail today 

Alignment a tiny bit off, but I am not too picky about it. I can't wait to bring her out


----------



## FancyPants77

viviennnne said:


> After dealing with unexpected long delay with UPS, this beauty finally came in mail today
> 
> Alignment a tiny bit off, but I am not too picky about it. I can't wait to bring her out
> View attachment 3785180
> 
> View attachment 3785181



Welcome to the club!! . So beautiful.


----------



## Suburbachic

viviennnne said:


> After dealing with unexpected long delay with UPS, this beauty finally came in mail today
> 
> Alignment a tiny bit off, but I am not too picky about it. I can't wait to bring her out
> View attachment 3785180
> 
> View attachment 3785181


Congrats!


----------



## RayKay

viviennnne said:


> After dealing with unexpected long delay with UPS, this beauty finally came in mail today
> 
> Alignment a tiny bit off, but I am not too picky about it. I can't wait to bring her out
> View attachment 3785180
> 
> View attachment 3785181



Glad it came! It looks great!

I have ordered from Canadian LV site twice (and other sites that do same by collecting taxes & ship via UPS) and yes even though you pay taxes ahead of time it still can take a day or two to actually clear/broker. It works out but is a test of patience! 

Worth it though


----------



## myvica

I ordered one today... hope it comes next week


----------



## kobe939

viviennnne said:


> After dealing with unexpected long delay with UPS, this beauty finally came in mail today
> 
> Alignment a tiny bit off, but I am not too picky about it. I can't wait to bring her out
> View attachment 3785180
> 
> View attachment 3785181



Congrats, she is a beauty. May I ask where is your bag made in?


----------



## viviennnne

RayKay said:


> Glad it came! It looks great!
> 
> I have ordered from Canadian LV site twice (and other sites that do same by collecting taxes & ship via UPS) and yes even though you pay taxes ahead of time it still can take a day or two to actually clear/broker. It works out but is a test of patience!
> 
> Worth it though



I was refreshing UPS tracking website every hour for the past 2 days. Yes, you are right  it turned out to be a test of patience!


----------



## viviennnne

kobe939 said:


> Congrats, she is a beauty. May I ask where is your bag made in?



 Made in Spain


----------



## k5ml3k

Jzjzjz said:


> Purchased the mini online and got it today. MIS. I noticed Both edges of the zipper closure are broken. Is this going to be a big issue and that I should return or exchange? Thank you so much!



My sides are fine but wanted to inspect the rest of the bag closely. I found this on the flap over the front pocket. You guys think it's something to be concerned about or no? Also added pics of the straps. It's pre-loved and I'm really want to keep it so just want to make sure it's not going to cause issues bc I don't want to have to deal with repairs. Thank you so much guys!!


----------



## viviennnne

Bringing my mini out for the first time 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Suburbachic

I need your opinion..got my online order..the alignment is great..found minor flaws that I can live with. However there is one I am undecided if it is acceptable or not. Just thinking down the road if I do resell it that authenticity might be questioned. The stamping in front is off..the letters are uneven..did i get a fake one from LV if this happened to be a returned item from another customer??? Coz i know how lv is stringent with their logos..


----------



## FancyPants77

k5ml3k said:


> My sides are fine but wanted to inspect the rest of the bag closely. I found this on the flap over the front pocket. You guys think it's something to be concerned about or no? Also added pics of the straps. It's pre-loved and I'm really want to keep it so just want to make sure it's not going to cause issues bc I don't want to have to deal with repairs. Thank you so much guys!!
> 
> View attachment 3785785
> 
> View attachment 3785786



Hi there . Those threads wouldn't concern me. The bag is sewn well and will hold up. The picture with the flaw looks like the canvas is rubbed off slightly (?). LV canvas has changed a bit and I've seen other Palm Springs mini bags rub off in areas. Mostly, I see the print rub off where there's a lot of friction (like the bottom of the back of the bag). I think it still looks beautiful as it's very minor . I actually had to look at the picture for a few seconds to try to make out the flaw. LV doesn't repair canvas but I don't think that spot will get any worse. Where it's located, I think it was probably a flaw from production. But nothing to worry about.


----------



## FancyPants77

Suburbachic said:


> I need your opinion..got my online order..the alignment is great..found minor flaws that I can live with. However there is one I am undecided if it is acceptable or not. Just thinking down the road if I do resell it that authenticity might be questioned. The stamping in front is off..the letters are uneven..did i get a fake one from LV if this happened to be a returned item from another customer??? Coz i know how lv is stringent with their logos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786199



I don't think you got a fake. LV has rapidly declining quality control. Someone posted an inside tag (the made in... tag) sewn on upside down recently. I know someone who's front black tab was sewn on lopsided. I, myself, wouldn't consider this lettering a flaw. It wouldn't bother me at all. If I was buying this exact item preloved, I wouldn't hesitate if I saw this. LV is starting to make more and more less than perfect pieces these days. I personally feel it's from mass production. But if it bothers you as far as keeping it, do return it for a perfect one. I've had to do sooo many returns with LV over the last year (rust on my hardware, makeup on my interior, jagged zipper pulls, etc) it's ridiculous. If you have any doubts about authenticity besides the lettering, definitely return it though


----------



## FancyPants77

viviennnne said:


> Bringing my mini out for the first time
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3785783
> 
> View attachment 3785784



Looks fantastic on you!!! Loooove that charm. So pretty


----------



## k5ml3k

FancyPants77 said:


> Hi there . Those threads wouldn't concern me. The bag is sewn well and will hold up. The picture with the flaw looks like the canvas is rubbed off slightly (?). LV canvas has changed a bit and I've seen other Palm Springs mini bags rub off in areas. Mostly, I see the print rub off where there's a lot of friction (like the bottom of the back of the bag). I think it still looks beautiful as it's very minor . I actually had to look at the picture for a few seconds to try to make out the flaw. LV doesn't repair canvas but I don't think that spot will get any worse. Where it's located, I think it was probably a flaw from production. But nothing to worry about.



Aw thank you so much!! I get my mini tomorrow so I'll have to compare. I'm still considering keeping both but just want to make sure that they're at least both in good condition before making a final decision [emoji5]


----------



## Suburbachic

FancyPants77 said:


> I don't think you got a fake. LV has rapidly declining quality control. Someone posted an inside tag (the made in... tag) sewn on upside down recently. I know someone who's front black tab was sewn on lopsided. I, myself, wouldn't consider this lettering a flaw. It wouldn't bother me at all. If I was buying this exact item preloved, I wouldn't hesitate if I saw this. LV is starting to make more and more less than perfect pieces these days. I personally feel it's from mass production. But if it bothers you as far as keeping it, do return it for a perfect one. I've had to do sooo many returns with LV over the last year (rust on my hardware, makeup on my interior, jagged zipper pulls, etc) it's ridiculous. If you have any doubts about authenticity besides the lettering, definitely return it though


Yes I saw the label thread..that's just crazy. I would think though that their stamping tools would precise letters. One of my previous minis had light stamping but still the letters are of the same height. I do agree too that they have so many quality issues.. The online orders are being fulfilled by a 3rd party. I think that's why the bags are not being checked for defects or other issues caused by other customer who returned the product.


----------



## kobe939

reverse and regular are both available on the US website

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-reverse-canvas-013918

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kobe939 said:


> reverse and regular are both available on the US website
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-reverse-canvas-013918
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


Thank you! I had been looking for the reverse online for awhile. I was surprised to see it available.....


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

I saw it last night and it was a tough choice because I have the mono and wanted the Montsouris (the new one).  I went with something I don't have but hope to someday get the Reverse


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sfgiantsgirl said:


> I saw it last night and it was a tough choice because I have the mono and wanted the Montsouris (the new one).  I went with something I don't have but hope to someday get the Reverse


I love the montsouris, it's so cute but I never use backpacks. I like the minis can be worn cross body. I have the mono and use it a lot. I love the reverse canvas and I wasn't sure if there would be more available.....I wish there was a way to use the Montsouris cross body ......


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love the montsouris, it's so cute but I never use backpacks. I like the minis can be worn cross body. I have the mono and use it a lot. I love the reverse canvas and I wasn't sure if there would be more available.....I wish there was a way to use the Montsouris cross body ......



I am with you there.  I do love the crossbody aspect of my mini palm.  I guess I will see once the Montsouris arrives.  It may end up going back.  Congrats on your new Reverse.


----------



## kobe939

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I had been looking for the reverse online for awhile. I was surprised to see it available.....



I had a chance to have choose between the regular and reverse monogram, and I've decided to keep the regular monogram. As much as I love the reverse pattern, I don't think it compliments my skin tone very well. Trust me, I wanted to keep both, but could not justify as they are quite similar. Even the reserve monogram seems more limited and special, I think the regular monogram would fit my life style more.


----------



## gagabag

Months ago when the reverse mini came back online in the Oz website, I had it in my cart and was ready to pay when my DH just casually walked past, looked at what I was doing and said that the small front pocket looked like a protruding belly! 

I could never get it out of my head since then.
He totally ruined it for me lol and has since become a private joke. Needless to say I deleted it from my cart and never looked back. He made up for it though by getting me the mono. 

Here's what I picture in my head


----------



## katetea

After some calls with customer service, and a return of my previous mini, I finally received a replacement yesterday  I was going to wait until I could visit a boutique and pick one out in person, but decided to give online one more try. In my opinion, the alignment is much better on this one (at least it is symmetrical) and it is made in France. I noticed immediately that this MIF canvas seems softer than the previous MIS one. Also the zipper seems easier to zip, maybe due to the canvas. Anyways, here is my new mini


----------



## Jamie H

I really want the palm mini mono but whyyyyy everytime I tried to call or look online I never see it available


----------



## poodlepop

Jamie H said:


> I really want the palm mini mono but whyyyyy everytime I tried to call or look online I never see it available



Stalk the website I've seen it available several times this week. I wanted reverse mono which is more rare but after 5 days of checking online and refreshing the page I was able to add to cart. The regular mono had been available online almost every day I looked.


----------



## Jamie H

poodlepop said:


> Stalk the website I've seen it available several times this week. I wanted reverse mono which is more rare but after 5 days of checking online and refreshing the page I was able to add to cart. The regular mono had been available online almost every day I looked.


Really!? I need to get serious about this


----------



## poodlepop

Jamie H said:


> Really!? I need to get serious about this



Yes, save it to your browser and just open it several times a day and refresh - it will switch from call to availability to add to cart. 

Also it looks like they will be releasing the mini regular mono in my world tour so if you want to customize it with stickers (or just your initials) you should be able to order it direct soon.


----------



## Jamie H

poodlepop said:


> Yes, save it to your browser and just open it several times a day and refresh - it will switch from call to availability to add to cart.
> 
> Also it looks like they will be releasing the mini regular mono in my world tour so if you want to customize it with stickers (or just your initials) you should be able to order it direct soon.


I need to be professional like you guys here! Thank you! I hope I get it soon so I can post pictures here! I've been watching and drooling about all the photos here !


----------



## poodlepop

Jamie H said:


> I need to be professional like you guys here! Thank you! I hope I get it soon so I can post pictures here! I've been watching and drooling about all the photos here !



Same here, I'm still waiting for mine to ship!


----------



## kobe939

After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far. 
Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.


----------



## viviennnne

kobe939 said:


> After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far.
> Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.


 Beautiful bag charm!


----------



## toujours*chic

kobe939 said:


> After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far.
> Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.


Omigoodness, how cute is the "skittles" on mini?! I have the same charm and never used it- what a great idea!


----------



## FancyPants77

kobe939 said:


> After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far.
> Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.



Wow! I'm not a charm person myself but that charm is gorgeous!! One of the best I've ever seen


----------



## FancyPants77

toujours*chic said:


> Omigoodness, how cute is the "skittles" on mini?! I have the same charm and never used it- what a great idea!



You should use it. It's stunning . If I owned it, I'd probably put it on display in my closet so it would never scratch because it's so unbelievably adorable lol. It looks fantastic on this bag though!


----------



## toujours*chic

FancyPants77 said:


> You should use it. It's stunning . If I owned it, I'd probably put it on display in my closet so it would never scratch because it's so unbelievably adorable lol. It looks fantastic on this bag though!


I remember it was the cutest bag charm ever when I bought it and it sold out quickly- it is almost something you could wear as a bracelet. It looks so sweet on that bag- you have given me inspiration to display it on my mini mono backpack as well. Enjoy your bag bauble!


----------



## Divalish

If anyone is looking for the Mono PSM, there was one in the CT LV yesterday afternoon.


----------



## kobe939

viviennnne said:


> Beautiful bag charm!





toujours*chic said:


> Omigoodness, how cute is the "skittles" on mini?! I have the same charm and never used it- what a great idea!





FancyPants77 said:


> Wow! I'm not a charm person myself but that charm is gorgeous!! One of the best I've ever seen



Thanks everyone. This is the only LV bag charm I own, and i am glad that I could use it on this bag. I am normally not a charm person, except for this one. I remembered vividly when I first saw this 11 years ago, it was the cutest thing ever. It really stands out on a monogram bag, and it looks quite cute on this bag, I must say.


----------



## k5ml3k

Does anybody have an SA in France that I could contact regarding this bag? Thank you!


----------



## myvica

myvica said:


> I ordered one today... hope it comes next week


I was told on Saturday it was an error and I should not have been allowed to order


----------



## FancyPants77

myvica said:


> I was told on Saturday it was an error and I should not have been allowed to order



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Keep trying to stalk the website and hopefully one will turn up. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## poodlepop

myvica said:


> I was told on Saturday it was an error and I should not have been allowed to order



Sorry to hear that! I ordered online Friday morning and received my shipping email confirming it will be here Wednesday. I wonder why yours did not process.


----------



## lvoe123

I just got mine, is the front alignments acceptable? I did ask my SA and she said that is normal and they only one piece at that time for me to take.......hmmmm and mine is MIS


----------



## poodlepop

lvoe123 said:


> I just got mine, is the front alignments acceptable? I did ask my SA and she said that is normal and they only one piece at that time for me to take.......hmmmm and mine is MIS



This wouldn't bother me but if it will make you unhappy, try to look online and see if you can find another one.


----------



## lvoe123

poodlepop said:


> This wouldn't bother me but if it will make you unhappy, try to look online and see if you can find another one.


I am in Malaysia and there is no online option for us, got it from our local LV store after being told that it has a long waiting list, and also I got it to replace my defective mon mono bag huhu really frustrated with the quality nowadays despite the price increase


----------



## ra114926

Since July I've been trying to find a perfect PSM. The first one I ordered online had a very crooked alignment. I was able to order online again a few weeks later, and that one had an uncentered tab. After these experiences I put myself on the waiting list at the NY 34th street Macy's LV. Two weeks later, they called and I picked up the most perfect one. (There might be only 1 or 2 other people on their list)

Call me crazy for being too particular, but I finally have a bag that I am over the moon about. That feeling is worth the hunt.


----------



## Bumbles

kobe939 said:


> After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far.
> Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.


So happy you got a mini backpack regardless of which colour, it's a win win for you  ........BUT............. that charm......... I'm so disappointed in you,........... that you have kept it hidden away for all these years. It's soooooo cute and danity, and looks amazing on the backpack. I love it, and wish I had one for mine! Your mini PS rocks! Definitely unique!


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> I remember it was the cutest bag charm ever when I bought it and it sold out quickly- it is almost something you could wear as a bracelet. It looks so sweet on that bag- you have given me inspiration to display it on my mini mono backpack as well. Enjoy your bag bauble!


Yes! You should use it, coz it's too cute not too! And it will definitely be unique, cute and adorable. It's too nice to keep hidden away. These gems need to be used!!


----------



## lvoe123

is it me or that top part is not smooth?  tiny bit of wrinkles on the top stitching, is that normal? i hate being picky and also i dont want to wait longer for another one huhu.......i love holding the bag so much though, feels so squishy like holding a baby!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Ugh! Just discovered these tiny little holes above the zipper. Looks like it's from the sewing machine. It's hard to see but they are definitely little holes. I'm so upset  I already emailed customer service so I'm hoping I'll get a new one...this one is only 3 weeks old and have only carried it 2 times


----------



## kobe939

Kmiller_41 said:


> Ugh! Just discovered these tiny little holes above the zipper. Looks like it's from the sewing machine. It's hard to see but they are definitely little holes. I'm so upset  I already emailed customer service so I'm hoping I'll get a new one...this one is only 3 weeks old and have only carried it 2 times



Wow, that's pretty bad, no wonder you were upset. This shows how LV quality has gone downhill. Hope they will exchange for a new one soon.


----------



## Kmiller_41

kobe939 said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad, no wonder you were upset. This shows how LV quality has gone downhill. Hope they will exchange for a new one soon.



I just got a call back from them...he said he could definitely see the holes and will send the pictures over to his manager. He said they will definitely do something, either repair or replace. I told him I didn't want it repaired and that I'd like a new bag. He said he would let me know by Friday what's going to happen. The frustrating part is I was just at the store on Monday returning a brand new 
Confidential Bracelet that had two big scratches on it from end to end. The quality control is really lacking!


----------



## poodlepop

my mini is finally here and she's Made in France [emoji632]. I wish it was just a smidge bigger but it's so cute!


----------



## Bumbles

poodlepop said:


> View attachment 3797125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini is finally here and she's Made in France [emoji632]. I wish it was just a smidge bigger but it's so cute!


Gorgeous! Lucky you


----------



## poodlepop

Question for all PS Mini owners - I've put my twist woc inside and it is so heavy to carry when cross body with the regular strap. For those of you who have used alternative straps (Pochette metis strap, bandouliere strap, etc) is it more comfortable for cross body wear with added weight?? 

I guess simple solution is to change out my wallet when using PS mini but it would be great to use the woc and not have to switch with each use.


----------



## Louisgyal37

poodlepop said:


> View attachment 3797125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini is finally here and she's Made in France [emoji632]. I wish it was just a smidge bigger but it's so cute!


Alignment looks awesome!!


----------



## poodlepop

Louisgyal37 said:


> Alignment looks awesome!!



Yes front alignment is really nice, the side alignment is another story but I think that's the case for many of these and I'm trying not be too picky [emoji4]


----------



## kewlada

just got this palmspring mini backpack after about a month's wait!! can't wait to wear her out tmr! but does anyone having issues on the straps which i feel like it doesn't really gel together when you put the long and short strap together?

here's a pic of my beautiful backpack!


----------



## gagabag

Sangria Saturday!


----------



## Engine_T

Been to the boutique in Sydney a few times and they did not have any mini palm spring in stock. Saw it appeared online on Thu night and check it out straight away. This came in today in the post but I am really disappointed.  My husband is convincing me to keep it he thinks this is minor. Opinions?


----------



## lvoe123

Engine_T said:


> Been to the boutique in Sydney a few times and they did not have any mini palm spring in stock. Saw it appeared online on Thu night and check it out straight away. This came in today in the post but I am really disappointed.  My husband is convincing me to keep it he thinks this is minor. Opinions?



you mean the centre alignment is off? mine is the same too.... as long as the front is well aligned, that should be fine


----------



## Engine_T

lvoe123 said:


> you mean the centre alignment is off? mine is the same too.... as long as the front is well aligned, that should be fine


No it is the bottom that is slanted. The bag is longer at the right. If you compare the distance the bottom rings to the base. The right side is longer.


----------



## myvica

Oh! 


Engine_T said:


> Been to the boutique in Sydney a few times and they did not have any mini palm spring in stock. Saw it appeared online on Thu night and check it out straight away. This came in today in the post but I am really disappointed.  My husband is convincing me to keep it he thinks this is minor. Opinions?



Oh you were able to get one! I put in cart few weeks ago and then was told shouldn't have been about to order and my sydney SA  said he hasn't seen one in a long time... anyway... 
Do you have a photo of the front?


----------



## myvica

FancyPants77 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. Keep trying to stalk the website and hopefully one will turn up. Fingers crossed for you!


Still stalking website constantly lol. Thank you.


----------



## Engine_T

myvica said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> Oh you were able to get one! I put in cart few weeks ago and then was told shouldn't have been about to order and my sydney SA  said he hasn't seen one in a long time... anyway...
> Do you have a photo of the front?


Ya I thought I was lucky. As soon as I checked mine out, the status changed to "Call to Purchase". Who knows when I return this one, it will be available again.  
I will take a photo of the front tonight.


----------



## Engine_T

myvica said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> Oh you were able to get one! I put in cart few weeks ago and then was told shouldn't have been about to order and my sydney SA  said he hasn't seen one in a long time... anyway...
> Do you have a photo of the front?





myvica said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> Oh you were able to get one! I put in cart few weeks ago and then was told shouldn't have been about to order and my sydney SA  said he hasn't seen one in a long time... anyway...
> Do you have a photo of the front?



Here it is. Can you see the asymmetry?


----------



## bella89

Engine_T said:


> Here it is. Can you see the asymmetry?


I definitely saw what you were talking about in your other picture, but not so much in this one.  Have you put your items inside the bag yet?  Perhaps if you fill the bag up, the shape will fix itself, or maybe not be as noticeable?


----------



## myvica

Engine_T said:


> Here it is. Can you see the asymmetry?


I agree with bella89. 
The front looks better


----------



## ddchicago85

reverse monogram mini available on us site, there was a mono but now its gone


----------



## Engine_T

bella89 said:


> I definitely saw what you were talking about in your other picture, but not so much in this one.  Have you put your items inside the bag yet?  Perhaps if you fill the bag up, the shape will fix itself, or maybe not be as noticeable?


No it won't help. But from the front it looks ok so I am still deciding if I should return it.


----------



## Engine_T

myvica said:


> I agree with bella89.
> The front looks better


Yes I agree with you both too.


----------



## leachelsea

lvoe09 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just wondering if a date code/stamp code of LS3683 is real Louis Vuitton?
> And also does this bag look fake?
> 
> Thank you!



I am by no means an expert..but I do not think the date code is real..
You can google Louis Vuitton date codes and it will show you the factory codes, and LS is not one of them. Also the first and third numbers represent the week of the year and the second and fourth represent the year.
So according to your date code LS is the location, which does not exist. 38 would be the 38th week of the year it was made. And the second and fourth is 63, which would mean 2063..?


----------



## Bumbles

Engine_T said:


> No it won't help. But from the front it looks ok so I am still deciding if I should return it.


Once you explained the first picture, I understood what you meant. The front on the other hand seems fine, and the black leather tab, the embossing is good too. I guess at the end of the day, if it doesn't bother you, and you absolutely 100% love it then you should keep it. They are definitely hard to come by, and apparently the waitlist in Sydney I heard is now been closed for a while as there are too many orders. The reverse monogram mini is even more rare and harder to come by. I got the mono mini PS when it first came out, and I absolutely love it. I love it so much I was even contemplating getting the reverse as well, but my husband said I was nuts!! lol but even if I wanted too, it is not available no more. I did see th reverse around 6 months ago, but at the time did not want it. 

Nonetheless, please think carefully, coz you have to use it at the end of the day. You have to be happy with it, coz it's definitely expensive for such a small bag. And then it you let it go back, no regrets just in case you never get one again. Good luck and keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## Elaria

lvoe09 said:


> Hi,
> Yeah, I tried searching for the date code but it isn't really on the list
> I don't know, the bag look really authentic. Tried looking for some comparison on google and youtube and couldn't find any actual comparison of the Palm springs mini. So I can't really tell.
> I added more photos, maybe someone can authenticate it for me here. :/
> 
> Thank you though


This looks fake. The fleur de lis aren't uniform in shape and the inside stitching looks sloppy. Also, the date code doesn't exist.


----------



## Martyp

For anyone looking for it, my PS in Paris just got one coming her way. I declined as I've already bought a pochette Metis last month (guess I'll probably regret it), so if you're interested, PM me for her contact


----------



## Elaria

Does anyone know is the reverse mono PS mini is discontinued? I noticed it was on the site earlier last week, but now it is gone. I would like the infra-rouge version, but after months of calling I continue to be told it has been discontinued and no US stores have it. If the IR ps mini has been discontinued, why is it still listed on their US website? hmm


----------



## Elaria

Does anyone here have two PS minis in different colors (specifically, mono & reverse)? I just got the mono and am in love with the darker canvas look. I also have the reverse PS mini, which I also love and use often. Is it overkill to have two of the same bag? 

Usually I am not one to do this, but it is just so cute and useful for walks/running errands. Anyone with both find themselves using them both a lot, or does one stay in it's box since they are both neutrals and can match most outfits. I am thinking the reg mono might go best with busier outfits and the reverse will work better with more muted outfits.


----------



## jill39

Elaria said:


> Does anyone here have two PS minis in different colors (specifically, mono & reverse)? I just got the mono and am in love with the darker canvas look. I also have the reverse PS mini, which I also love and use often. Is it overkill to have two of the same bag?
> 
> Usually I am not one to do this, but it is just so cute and useful for walks/running errands. Anyone with both find themselves using them both a lot, or does one stay in it's box since they are both neutrals and can match most outfits. I am thinking the reg mono might go best with busier outfits and the reverse will work better with more muted outfits.



I haven't done this with this bag--but I've done it with others.  I totally agree with you that the regular monogram would go with busier outfits and the reverse with more muted outfits.


----------



## leachelsea

There's a thread in LV Clubhouse named Multiples. People show their collection of the same purse just different prints. So I don't think it's overkill. I really want the Palm Springs regular monogram. Enjoy!


----------



## Addicted85

I called the hotline, because on the german site the ps mini isnt available. they told me that they are out of stock and come back in september.


----------



## Addicted85

Elaria said:


> Does anyone know is the reverse mono PS mini is discontinued? I noticed it was on the site earlier last week, but now it is gone. I would like the infra-rouge version, but after months of calling I continue to be told it has been discontinued and no US stores have it. If the IR ps mini has been discontinued, why is it still listed on their US website? hmm



the hotline in germany told me that the infrarouge was only available for a very short time and its no longer available. i saw the listing on the us website too. i love the infrarouge version, but its hard to find preloved.


----------



## space12

New to the PS bags but looking for a mini, which patterns are sold out? I can't decide between mono, reverse mono or IR and if one combo was sold out it might make the decision a bit easier


----------



## Addicted85

space12 said:


> New to the PS bags but looking for a mini, which patterns are sold out? I can't decide between mono, reverse mono or IR and if one combo was sold out it might make the decision a bit easier



I can only talk about the situation in germany, but here ALL patterns are sold out at the moment. Mono and Mono reverse will come back in stock next month, IR never. Thats what they said.
I personally like the mono the most. I dont like the light brown in the reverse pattern. And the IR.. its stunning.


----------



## space12

Addicted85 said:


> I can only talk about the situation in germany, but here ALL patterns are sold out at the moment. Mono and Mono reverse will come back in stock next month, IR never. Thats what they said.
> I personally like the mono the most. I dont like the light brown in the reverse pattern. And the IR.. its stunning.


That does make it easier, I think reverse mono is my least favorite and IR is my favorite... but if it's never coming back then I'll go with classic mono


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, finally got this back in my collection. Can you guys take a look and let me know what you think of the alignment, tabs, etc? I feel like I'm seeing things that might not necessarily be there [emoji85] or maybe they are...

Thank you!!


----------



## galslovebags

I'm joining in the discussion about the three PS mini options because I'm really thinking about getting one. While all cute, I'm thinking Mono is most practical. It speaks to me more than the reverse with its black leather trim. IR I'm sure is stunning (never seen in person) and I realize will be hard to find pre-loved but mostly I'm concerned it will clash with a lot of things....ahhhhh! [emoji23] I'd love to keep hearing everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Kmora

I need some help from you experts! Tomorrow I will get to see the mono Palm Springs mini that I ordered some months ago. What are the common issues that I need to look out for before buying? I know about alignment (always a possible issue and also something very individual if you accept some misalignment or not).


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, finally got this back in my collection. Can you guys take a look and let me know what you think of the alignment, tabs, etc? I feel like I'm seeing things that might not necessarily be there [emoji85] or maybe they are...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3811888
> 
> View attachment 3811890
> 
> View attachment 3811891



I think it looks great! Enjoy!!


----------



## ddchicago85

I think it looks great too. Here is mine. Love them




k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, finally got this back in my collection. Can you guys take a look and let me know what you think of the alignment, tabs, etc? I feel like I'm seeing things that might not necessarily be there [emoji85] or maybe they are...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3811888
> 
> View attachment 3811890
> 
> View attachment 3811891


l


----------



## galslovebags

Hi all, I've read the lining has changed in the Palm Springs Mini bags but also someone mentioned a zipper pull that changed as well, I think about it not being as sturdy? Does anyone have a picture of the difference or can elaborate? Thank you.


----------



## hjsmin89

Hii everyone! I was lucky enough to snatch this from the lv website on the 7th and received it today. The front alignment isn't perfect but I don't mind that at all and everything else seemed ok until I noticed that there was a small rip(?) in the corner by the zipper pull.. can you please let me know if this is something that's normal?? It's small enough that it's not too noticeable but I'm wondering if this will become an issue later on and will start to rip more and more  idk what to do.. please help!! Thank you!


----------



## Engine_T

hjsmin89 said:


> Hii everyone! I was lucky enough to snatch this from the lv website on the 7th and received it today. The front alignment isn't perfect but I don't mind that at all and everything else seemed ok until I noticed that there was a small rip(?) in the corner by the zipper pull.. can you please let me know if this is something that's normal?? It's small enough that it's not too noticeable but I'm wondering if this will become an issue later on and will start to rip more and more  idk what to do.. please help!! Thank you!


Mine has the same "crack".


----------



## Kmora

galslovebags said:


> Hi all, I've read the lining has changed in the Palm Springs Mini bags but also someone mentioned a zipper pull that changed as well, I think about it not being as sturdy? Does anyone have a picture of the difference or can elaborate? Thank you.



My bag also has that crack 



I do think it "needs" to be there since the canvas piece goes "up" where the zipper is. If that makes any sense? 

If I like it? Definitely NOT.

Will it get worse? Probably


----------



## Elaria

Mine has the exact same thing as well. I do believe this is just where the leather was cut and it isn't stitched together there because it would most likely rip when opening the zipper. I do not consider this a defect and do not think it will rip or become worse. This is most likely how all of them are, or at least a vast majority of them. Enjoy your bag. Don't look at it under a microscope until you can't enjoy it anymore. I've been there [emoji23]


----------



## Jzjzjz

Kmora said:


> My bag also has that crack
> View attachment 3824997
> 
> 
> I do think it "needs" to be there since the canvas piece goes "up" where the zipper is. If that makes any sense?
> 
> If I like it? Definitely NOT.
> 
> Will it get worse? Probably


Mine had the same issue too and I returned it. I got the reversed monogram one instead which has a softer canvas and less likely to crack...


----------



## Louisgyal37

It shouldn't be there ...


----------



## galslovebags

Anyone know when LV switched from the nylon lining to the cotton?


----------



## Engine_T

Louisgyal37 said:


> It shouldn't be there ...
> View attachment 3825506


Hi Can I know if yours is made in France?


----------



## lvoe123

i just exchanged mine for other issues, and the new one does have that tiny cracks too, i would not have noticed it if i didn't read the forum huhu i cant bear to exchange it again since the last exchange took almost 2months of waiting, and mine is MIS ...i just hope the cracks will not worsens in the future


----------



## semc7

Engine_T said:


> Hi Can I know if yours is made in France?


what is the difference if it was made in france or not? i'm new to LV..


----------



## Engine_T

semc7 said:


> what is the difference if it was made in france or not? i'm new to LV..


I am not sure, just trying to establish if the crack is only on those made in Spain.


----------



## liviaoesef

Hi everyone, new here ,
Today my SA finally send me pictures of my PS mini in regular mono, i've been waiting for this moment for 3 months!
Can you help me to make sure everything looks good and perfect? Thanks for helping


----------



## Louisgyal37

Engine_T said:


> Hi Can I know if yours is made in France?


Yes it is...


----------



## Engine_T

Bumbles said:


> Once you explained the first picture, I understood what you meant. The front on the other hand seems fine, and the black leather tab, the embossing is good too. I guess at the end of the day, if it doesn't bother you, and you absolutely 100% love it then you should keep it. They are definitely hard to come by, and apparently the waitlist in Sydney I heard is now been closed for a while as there are too many orders. The reverse monogram mini is even more rare and harder to come by. I got the mono mini PS when it first came out, and I absolutely love it. I love it so much I was even contemplating getting the reverse as well, but my husband said I was nuts!! lol but even if I wanted too, it is not available no more. I did see th reverse around 6 months ago, but at the time did not want it.
> 
> Nonetheless, please think carefully, coz you have to use it at the end of the day. You have to be happy with it, coz it's definitely expensive for such a small bag. And then it you let it go back, no regrets just in case you never get one again. Good luck and keep us posted on what you do.


Hi, it is so cute I am not bothered with the flaws anymore. so I am keeping it.


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone know where I can buy a reverse mini?


----------



## eyes0nme19

I'm in love....I can't stop looking at it hehe


----------



## yanyanr9

I just got mine today, as i was reading other posts i have the same issue too, a small tear on one side. But it is completely fine on the other. I didnt intend on checking the bag  thoroughly but i just noticed it and Makes me uncomfortable with the tear, talking with my SA now for exchange. Any thoughts on this one wether it was really how the leather was cut to accomodate stitching?


----------



## Elaria

yanyanr9 said:


> I just got mine today, as i was reading other posts i have the same issue too, a small tear on one side. But it is completely fine on the other. I didnt intend on checking the bag  thoroughly but i just noticed it and Makes me uncomfortable with the tear, talking with my SA now for exchange. Any thoughts on this one wether it was really how the leather was cut to accomodate stitching?
> View attachment 3832233
> 
> View attachment 3832234
> 
> View attachment 3832236



After seeing others without the issue, I don't think the cut is supposed to be there. Mine has it and I haven't had any issues yet. I have worn my backpack over a dozen times so far. It doesn't bother me, but I see how it could be bothersome to others.


----------



## clonline

yanyanr9 said:


> I just got mine today, as i was reading other posts i have the same issue too, a small tear on one side. But it is completely fine on the other. I didnt intend on checking the bag  thoroughly but i just noticed it and Makes me uncomfortable with the tear, talking with my SA now for exchange. Any thoughts on this one wether it was really how the leather was cut to accomodate stitching?
> View attachment 3832233
> 
> View attachment 3832234
> 
> View attachment 3832236


My PSM also has the exact same "tear" right side of the bag and is also completely fine on the other side. I agonized over exchanging it for a while but didn't want to take the chance of receiving another bag with some of the miss-alignment or stitching issues that I read about on this forum. Not to mention, the wait to receive another bag could be another few months if I don't stalk the website!  Everything else on my bag is perfect.

I ended up putting a bit of clear nail polish over it to see if it would stop this "tear" from getting bigger. So far, it has stayed exactly the same and I have worn my bag almost every day since I got it in July. I also stayed off this PSM thread for a bit so I would stop obsessing over it LOL. Now it doesn't bother me at all and I love my bag, flaw and all.

If it bothers you though, you should definitely exchange it. Good luck with your exchange!


----------



## sadhunni

Just got my mini. How does it look? Any flaws?


----------



## Elaria

sadhunni said:


> Just got my mini. How does it look? Any flaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842581
> View attachment 3842582
> View attachment 3842583
> View attachment 3842584



Looks good to me. Perfect alignment in front.


----------



## Keylocket

Does anyone know the price of this mini palm spring backpack in Singapore?


----------



## lvoe123

heard that there would be another LV price increase! glad i got mine earlier!


----------



## Shan29

Any idea on the change of size? Dimensions seem to have changed on the LV site


----------



## liviaoesef

Keylocket said:


> Does anyone know the price of this mini palm spring backpack in Singapore?


its S$2540 as far as i know


----------



## sadhunni

someone stole my bag. LoL.


----------



## martysmom

just got mine & I love it


----------



## martysmom

kobe939 said:


> After I decided to keep the regular monogram mini, and returned the reverse monogram, I am bringing this beauty out the first time. Loving it so far.
> Also, I bought this bag charm 11 years ago in Paris but never got a chance to use it. Finally I am able to use it on this bag.


Just added the same charm to mine! Love it


----------



## vivisukii

For those who are on the charge-send waiting list , monogram mini is now available on the US site again. Finally got a chance to order one today 

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


----------



## Elaria

martysmom said:


> just got mine & I love it





martysmom said:


> Just added the same charm to mine! Love it


This looks so amazing. Is that charm still available for sale? I would love one for mine.

Edit: Just checked the site and it looks like this is from a previous season.


----------



## Shoebaglady

I stalked online and ordered as soon as it became available. It came in only 3 days! The zipper is nice and smooth and even though the alignment is slightly off, I’m very happy with it! I’m a size 12/14 and I was worried it would be too small on my frame but I think it’s perfect!


----------



## ildera5

Shoebaglady said:


> I stalked online and ordered as soon as it became available. It came in only 3 days! The zipper is nice and smooth and even though the alignment is slightly off, I’m very happy with it! I’m a size 12/14 and I was worried it would be too small on my frame but I think it’s perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851885
> View attachment 3851886



Congrats on your new purchase!  You look fabulous with it!!  Love everything about it .


----------



## disfan23

Ubi_Stack said:


> So adorable, had to get it!  A little edgy, a lot of fun!
> 
> (excuse the messy background and smudgy mirror )


so cute!


----------



## luvspurses

what is the latest info on the reverse palm springs  mini? are they calling it discontinued? so confusing.


----------



## Poochie231080

I got this in my world tour...ordered today. Here’s the sketch...7 weeks can’t come sooner!


----------



## epeLV

Hello everyone! I just received my new Palm Springs Mini in the mail. I ordered it at one LV because they sold the one they had before I could go back and buy it and so it was shipped to me from another LV. Everything looks great, except the canvas does not line up along the small pocket. The design on the right is perfect but the middle and left is off center and looks wonky to me. If I was looking at it in store I’d ask to see another. But these are so hard to come by in stores so most stores have none or only one. I’ve looked at photos online and some minis line up some don’t... some are worse... some are perfect... Obviously I’d like it to line up on the front seam, but I’m worried if I return it the replacement could be worse or have another flaw since I can’t go to a store to look at the bag I’m person. I could ask my SA to send pics of an alternative bag... I feel like it’d bother me every time I use he bag but I also feel like a diva for being so picky. But it is a luxury bag and I feel it should be perfect. Ugh! Has anyone exchanged because of alignment? Insights appreciated...


----------



## epeLV

luvspurses said:


> what is the latest info on the reverse palm springs  mini? are they calling it discontinued? so confusing.


There’s one at the Nordstrom on Michigan Ave in Chi! An SA there told me to buy the mini in any canvas right away if I liked it... hmmm...


----------



## nlovewpurses

Poochie231080 said:


> I got this in my world tour...ordered today. Here’s the sketch...7 weeks can’t come sooner!


Nice! Do you know what interior colors you can choose from?


----------



## Poochie231080

nlovewpurses said:


> Nice! Do you know what interior colors you can choose from?



The SA didn’t give me that option 

What’s the regular one? Brown? Or red?


----------



## luvspurses

epeLV said:


> There’s one at the Nordstrom on Michigan Ave in Chi! An SA there told me to buy the mini in any canvas right away if I liked it... hmmm...


thank you : ) would you believe i called the main number and was able to order one? so strange but it is on its way! i haven't been paying attention but i thought this was discontinued. also wondering about the reverse pochette metis. not sure if that one will be replenished or not. if anyone knows, kindly post please. i started out ordering the reverse bandouliere strap but then decided to go all in on the palm springs mini. i guess i will look at both pieces once they arrive and figure it out lol ; )


----------



## nlovewpurses

Poochie231080 said:


> The SA didn’t give me that option
> 
> What’s the regular one? Brown? Or red?


The regular one is black canvas. I’ve heard stories that you can choose a different interior like red but maybe that was just a rumor? So I wanted to ask you since you’ve ordered one personally.


----------



## ddchicago85

I saw the Palm Springs mini in reverse at chicago Nordstrom the other day too. And they had the monogram PM SIZE too.


----------



## Poochie231080

nlovewpurses said:


> The regular one is black canvas. I’ve heard stories that you can choose a different interior like red but maybe that was just a rumor? So I wanted to ask you since you’ve ordered one personally.



It’s red


----------



## Engine_T

The mono is available for order online now on the Australia site.


----------



## Elaria

Has anyone been able to get the infrarouge PS mini in the past 6 months or so? I would love to get one, but I have been told that it is discontinued and unavailable at stores. If that is so, why is it still listed on their US website?


----------



## luvspurses

Elaria said:


> Has anyone been able to get the infrarouge PS mini in the past 6 months or so? I would love to get one, but I have been told that it is discontinued and unavailable at stores. If that is so, why is it still listed on their US website?


so strange that the infrarouge is still on the website but the reverse is not, despite the fact that i was able to order the reverse. can't figure it out either.


----------



## galslovebags

Poochie231080 said:


> I got this in my world tour...ordered today. Here’s the sketch...7 weeks can’t come sooner!



Love it! Can this be ordered online or do you have to go into a store? (There’s not one in my city [emoji20])


----------



## Poochie231080

galslovebags said:


> Love it! Can this be ordered online or do you have to go into a store? (There’s not one in my city [emoji20])



I live in a small country that doesn’t have an online shop 

The nearest shop is over an hour away by train, but to answer your question it was done at the shop.


----------



## lvoe123

epeLV said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my new Palm Springs Mini in the mail. I ordered it at one LV because they sold the one they had before I could go back and buy it and so it was shipped to me from another LV. Everything looks great, except the canvas does not line up along the small pocket. The design on the right is perfect but the middle and left is off center and looks wonky to me. If I was looking at it in store I’d ask to see another. But these are so hard to come by in stores so most stores have none or only one. I’ve looked at photos online and some minis line up some don’t... some are worse... some are perfect... Obviously I’d like it to line up on the front seam, but I’m worried if I return it the replacement could be worse or have another flaw since I can’t go to a store to look at the bag I’m person. I could ask my SA to send pics of an alternative bag... I feel like it’d bother me every time I use he bag but I also feel like a diva for being so picky. But it is a luxury bag and I feel it should be perfect. Ugh! Has anyone exchanged because of alignment? Insights appreciated...


i had the same dilemma before, i decided to change it and the replacement is the same too, so i just take the replacement and couldn’t be any happier, just enjoy the bag as i have waited months for it.... cheers!


----------



## pupee

hi ladies.. do the mini palm spring gets colour transfer from jeans easily?


----------



## gagabag

pupee said:


> hi ladies.. do the mini palm spring gets colour transfer from jeans easily?



I have the mono, it’s very dark. No worries with jeans or any colours


----------



## pupee

gagabag said:


> I have the mono, it’s very dark. No worries with jeans or any colours


thank you for your reply. that is good to know!
i was worried of colour transfer thus till now i have not get it.


----------



## sadhunni

mini palm spring at panera


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I may still be able to order the mini in the reverse print? I'm from Sydney and they are not doing any more orders of this.


----------



## amozo

amoree said:


> Anyone know where I may still be able to order the mini in the reverse print? I'm from Sydney and they are not doing any more orders of this.



Try calling LV Client Services and see if they can locate one for you in any of your Aus stores. If you’ve purchased anything from LV in the last 12 months, they can charge-send it to you if available.


----------



## Lvgirl17

Just got my Palm Springs mini and I love it!


----------



## cltm0830

I’m looking to purchase a mini palm springs in the U.S. Is it hard to get?? I know most stores don’t have stock but I still do see alot of girls with fhe bag. Have most of you waited awhile before receiving one from a wait list?


----------



## Elaria

cltm0830 said:


> I’m looking to purchase a mini palm springs in the U.S. Is it hard to get?? I know most stores don’t have stock but I still do see alot of girls with fhe bag. Have most of you waited awhile before receiving one from a wait list?



I stalked the website for about a week before I was able to "add to cart" the reverse mini (~9 months ago). When I called the 866 Vuitton number, I was able to have the mono one shipped to me from a store about 2 hours away. I suggest calling the customer service number with the LV PS Mini item number ready. They will be able to locate one for you if there are any available in store in your country. When I called for my mono mini, CA had two stores with it available. That was about 4 months ago. Note that even if a store has it available, it could be on hold for someone. Your best bet is to call LV to locate one for you. Good luck!


----------



## cltm0830

Elaria said:


> I stalked the website for about a week before I was able to "add to cart" the reverse mini (~9 months ago). When I called the 866 Vuitton number, I was able to have the mono one shipped to me from a store about 2 hours away. I suggest calling the customer service number with the LV PS Mini item number ready. They will be able to locate one for you if there are any available in store in your country. When I called for my mono mini, CA had two stores with it available. That was about 4 months ago. Note that even if a store has it available, it could be on hold for someone. Your best bet is to call LV to locate one for you. Good luck!


Super helpful, thank yoh! Hoping to snag a mono!!


----------



## hotdog420

How difficult is it to actually get this bag in the U.S.? Everywhere I look sells it for a markup. I purchased one yesterday at the LV store and the SA told me there's literally only 2 left in the entire U.S. and Canada, and I was extremely lucky to come across one. They had the reverse and mono at the store I went to, but I was only looking at the mono. She took both of them out to show me and some foreigners started eyeing the bags as she was showing me. I was thinking to myself "oh **** I better cop this before they do." So I did. And I'm not sure if I regret it or not, it was definitely not a purchase I was anticipating. If I can just get it at some other time then I might return it.


----------



## Bunnie.863

Elaria said:


> Has anyone been able to get the infrarouge PS mini in the past 6 months or so? I would love to get one, but I have been told that it is discontinued and unavailable at stores. If that is so, why is it still listed on their US website?




Me too, I am SO late to get it


----------



## cltm0830

hotdog420 said:


> How difficult is it to actually get this bag in the U.S.? Everywhere I look sells it for a markup. I purchased one yesterday at the LV store and the SA told me there's literally only 2 left in the entire U.S. and Canada, and I was extremely lucky to come across one. They had the reverse and mono at the store I went to, but I was only looking at the mono. She took both of them out to show me and some foreigners started eyeing the bags as she was showing me. I was thinking to myself "oh **** I better cop this before they do." So I did. And I'm not sure if I regret it or not, it was definitely not a purchase I was anticipating. If I can just get it at some other time then I might return it.



I called client services and they said its a 4-5 week waitlist. They also were able to tell me two stores that had immediate availability. I also called my local LV store and they advised me of a few more stores with availability. So while not every store carries the mini, there are only a very few that do. I was able to order one from Florida and have it shipped to me.


----------



## nlovewpurses

Fyi - price increased on the mini from 1,860 to 1,940 usd


----------



## Suburbachic

nlovewpurses said:


> Fyi - price increased on the mini from 1,860 to 1,940 usd


 why LV???


----------



## disfan23

sadhunni said:


> Just got my mini. How does it look? Any flaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842581
> View attachment 3842582
> View attachment 3842583
> View attachment 3842584


the first one i got.. the tab in front didn't line up perfectly so i had it replaced... this one looks perfect!


----------



## ddchicago85

Suburbachic said:


> why LV???


I also noticed the Pochette metis in canvas monogram and reverse increased in price


----------



## Bunnie.863

nlovewpurses said:


> Fyi - price increased on the mini from 1,860 to 1,940 usd



☹ I saw this happen over night lol. Confused me for a second until I remembered others talking about a new increase. CS put me on the reservation list. Didn't give specifics but they said more should be arriving within a few weeks. I couldn't get one shipped from a store because my account is too new unfortunately. According to them policy states you had to have purchased with them within the past year, but not only within the past 90 days. Sad, but hopefully the new batch comes in soon. I would rather buy it direct from LV since the others for sale from 3rd parties are the same price or more...


----------



## cltm0830

Bunnie.863 said:


> ☹ I saw this happen over night lol. Confused me for a second until I remembered others talking about a new increase. CS put me on the reservation list. Didn't give specifics but they said more should be arriving within a few weeks. I couldn't get one shipped from a store because my account is too new unfortunately. According to them policy states you had to have purchased with them within the past year, but not only within the past 90 days. Sad, but hopefully the new batch comes in soon. I would rather buy it direct from LV since the others for sale from 3rd parties are the same price or more...



I purchased my mini on nov 1st, the first day of the increase I called my local LV and they didnt have the mini in stock but they let me know which stores in the US had it available. Since my account is new as well they advised me to call those stores directly to purchase over the phone. Do not call LV services as they are not much help. Call the stores directly and ask them to ship the bag directly to you.


----------



## lallybelle

I got the reverse mini yesterday! I just went to say hi to my NM SA because I was at the mall buying a shower gift.  Anyway I was shocked she had it and she said it had just come in the day before. I had to grab it. And she gave it to me at the old price, since it still had the old sticker on it. Double score!


----------



## Bumbles

lallybelle said:


> I got the reverse mini yesterday! I just went to say hi to my NM SA because I was at the mall buying a shower gift.  Anyway I was shocked she had it and she said it had just come in the day before. I had to grab it. And she gave it to me at the old price, since it still had the old sticker on it. Double score!


Really???? How nice of her. Lucky you. But they still are making the reverse? Where I am they said it’s been discontinued. I have the mono ps mini but would love a reverse as well. Did you have your name on the waitlist? You’re so lucky to score one and also at the old price so that’s a double win!!! Congrats and do share some pics. What does your date code say?


----------



## Bunnie.863

cltm0830 said:


> I purchased my mini on nov 1st, the first day of the increase I called my local LV and they didnt have the mini in stock but they let me know which stores in the US had it available. Since my account is new as well they advised me to call those stores directly to purchase over the phone. Do not call LV services as they are not much help. Call the stores directly and ask them to ship the bag directly to you.



Really? Thanks so much for the info, I will definitely give the one closest to me a call   I always hear they can only charge the card on your account if you order by store. Never made much sense to me


----------



## Bunnie.863

lallybelle said:


> I got the reverse mini yesterday! I just went to say hi to my NM SA because I was at the mall buying a shower gift.  Anyway I was shocked she had it and she said it had just come in the day before. I had to grab it. And she gave it to me at the old price, since it still had the old sticker on it. Double score!



What a great surprise! Congrats


----------



## Channelle5

I just got mines today during my lunch hour lol.  I will say the mini is so cute and versatile.  I must say also it doesn't fit much but just enough with the essentials -small wallet, keys, phone and your makeup (lipstick, eyeliner, etc).  I'm a bit at war with myself on how little at such a somewhat hefty price.  Do I keep or what??


----------



## Elaria

Channelle5 said:


> I just got mines today during my lunch hour lol.  I will say the mini is so cute and versatile.  I must say also it doesn't fit much but just enough with the essentials -small wallet, keys, phone and your makeup (lipstick, eyeliner, etc).  I'm a bit at war with myself on how little at such a somewhat hefty price.  Do I keep or what??



Honestly, only you can decide if it is worth it to you. I think the bag is very useful and have two of them. I use them for going on walks and for running errands. I think the bag surprisingly fits a lot and to me it is worth the money. It is also very durable and can be carried in the rain.

Separate note aside from your post. I am not sure why so many people on this forum purchase bags and then ask if they should return it. If you were not sure on it, you shouldn't have bought it in the first place. This is unfair for the next person that purchases a returned item because someone bought it just because it was popular and "hard to get". 

I have to admit, I used to have similar mentality, but even so, I have only returned two leather items out of the past 20-25 that I have purchased over the course of 10 years. Return policies are not rent policies for 2 weeks. 

My advice is to be sure before you buy, then you won't have that nagging feeling of vacillation. IMO it is much more enjoyable to spend weeks, months, or even years before buying a bag, because then you for sure know you want it and when you get it, the only feeling to feel is joy and gratitude for finally getting it rather than regret and vacillation. I sincerely don't mean to offend anyone, this is just my opinion/advice from my experience.


----------



## Channelle5

epeLV said:


> Hello everyone! I just received my new Palm Springs Mini in the mail. I ordered it at one LV because they sold the one they had before I could go back and buy it and so it was shipped to me from another LV. Everything looks great, except the canvas does not line up along the small pocket. The design on the right is perfect but the middle and left is off center and looks wonky to me. If I was looking at it in store I’d ask to see another. But these are so hard to come by in stores so most stores have none or only one. I’ve looked at photos online and some minis line up some don’t... some are worse... some are perfect... Obviously I’d like it to line up on the front seam, but I’m worried if I return it the replacement could be worse or have another flaw since I can’t go to a store to look at the bag I’m person. I could ask my SA to send pics of an alternative bag... I feel like it’d bother me every time I use he bag but I also feel like a diva for being so picky. But it is a luxury bag and I feel it should be perfect. Ugh! Has anyone exchanged because of alignment? Insights appreciated...


Hi - I'm super Diva/picky myself but I don't think it's nothing to be worried about just by looking at the examples you've provided.  But if it does bother you a lot -then just return it .  I just got mines today and still in box -now i will check to see if the designs are aligned lol.


----------



## Channelle5

Elaria said:


> Honestly, only you can decide if it is worth it to you. I think the bag is very useful and have two of them. I use them for going on walks and for running errands. I think the bag surprisingly fits a lot and to me it is worth the money. It is also very durable and can be carried in the rain.
> 
> Separate note aside from your post. I am not sure why so many people on this forum purchase bags and then ask if they should return it. If you were not sure on it, you shouldn't have bought it in the first place. This is unfair for the next person that purchases a returned item because someone bought it just because it was popular and "hard to get".
> 
> I have to admit, I used to have similar mentality, but even so, I have only returned two leather items out of the past 20-25 that I have purchased over the course of 10 years. Return policies are not rent policies for 2 weeks.
> 
> My advice is to be sure before you buy, then you won't have that nagging feeling of vacillation. IMO it is much more enjoyable to spend weeks, months, or even years before buying a bag, because then you for sure know you want it and when you get it, the only feeling to feel is joy and gratitude for finally getting it rather than regret and vacillation. I sincerely don't mean to offend anyone, this is just my opinion/advice from my experience.


Ok - so you have 2? Of the same bag?  I do know that it is of durable material given that i've had the speedy and pochette among other items from the LV store.  Im just feeling a little guilty of the little pleasure spending I just did lol.  Thanks Elaria!


----------



## Elaria

Channelle5 said:


> Ok - so you have 2? Of the same bag?  I do know that it is of durable material given that i've had the speedy and pochette among other items from the LV store.  Im just feeling a little guilty of the little pleasure spending I just did lol.  Thanks Elaria!



I have the reverse mono and the mono. Sorry, I should've specified. Not the exact same bag lol, but the same style, different print. I find it very useful. Congrats on getting one!


----------



## Bumbles

Elaria said:


> I have the reverse mono and the mono. Sorry, I should've specified. Not the exact same bag lol, but the same style, different print. I find it very useful. Congrats on getting one!


Hi Elaria, Can I ask you, I have the mono mini ps backpack and also am thinking of getting the reverse mono as well in the same style. How do you find it having both? Do you have a use for both prints? I love the bag and it’s so useful like you say, and was thinking should I get it in the reverse mono as well? Do you find you are able to use both? I’m worried that having the same style in different prints would be a waste so would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elaria

Bumbles said:


> Hi Elaria, Can I ask you, I have the mono mini ps backpack and also am thinking of getting the reverse mono as well in the same style. How do you find it having both? Do you have a use for both prints? I love the bag and it’s so useful like you say, and was thinking should I get it in the reverse mono as well? Do you find you are able to use both? I’m worried that having the same style in different prints would be a waste so would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks so much!



I do use both and had the same thought before purchasing. I wear the mini with more outfits that have color and print and the reverse with neutrals and clothes without prints. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bunnie.863

cltm0830 said:


> I purchased my mini on nov 1st, the first day of the increase I called my local LV and they didnt have the mini in stock but they let me know which stores in the US had it available. Since my account is new as well they advised me to call those stores directly to purchase over the phone. Do not call LV services as they are not much help. Call the stores directly and ask them to ship the bag directly to you.




Quick question for everyone. When I call the phone number for the store nearest me, it says thank you for calling client services. Does it connect to the same 1-866-VUITTON CS? Or if I wait on hold will I actually connect with someone in the store? Help I'm so confused!


----------



## Elaria

Bunnie.863 said:


> Quick question for everyone. When I call the phone number for the store nearest me, it says thank you for calling client services. Does it connect to the same 1-866-VUITTON CS? Or if I wait on hold will I actually connect with someone in the store? Help I'm so confused!



Client services will get you in touch with the store. I don’t believe you can directly call an LV store unless it is within a department store and you are directed by an operator of that department store.


----------



## Bunnie.863

Elaria said:


> Client services will get you in touch with the store. I don’t believe you can directly call an LV store unless it is within a department store and you are directed by an operator of that department store.



Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## lallybelle

Bumbles said:


> Really???? How nice of her. Lucky you. But they still are making the reverse? Where I am they said it’s been discontinued. I have the mono ps mini but would love a reverse as well. Did you have your name on the waitlist? You’re so lucky to score one and also at the old price so that’s a double win!!! Congrats and do share some pics. What does your date code say?



I think it was only because they weren't expecting it, it wasn't on their list of prices to change and the SKU sticker still had the old price on it so it came up for the old price. 

As for bing discontinued, CS told me 2 different things. 1st one told me that the stock was tense and to try closer to the Holidays because they usually receive extra stock. The 2nd told me it was retired, but to try like a month or so because by then they may know if it's coming back for the Spring season. 

I just seemed to luck out that day. It had a fresh date code.


----------



## pupee

sigh... it is oos in Singapore, Macau, Hong Kong and London.


----------



## Bunnie.863

I'm curious, is that picture floating around of the PS mini in digital blue legit? I know fakes are being made of it, but was anyone able to get a real one? I had heard that it was a special reservation only limited thing. That true?


----------



## galslovebags

Bunnie.863 said:


> I'm curious, is that picture floating around of the PS mini in digital blue legit? I know fakes are being made of it, but was anyone able to get a real one? I had heard that it was a special reservation only limited thing. That true?



I’d love to know this too! Hopefully someone on here will have some info. [emoji170]


----------



## Bunnie.863

You would think if some lucky people were able to snag one they would post _something_ about about it


----------



## Bunnie.863

I know I would be spamming pics of that beauty lol


----------



## ameliadiega

Hi everyone follow me on Instagram and will follow u back. let share boptalk together.


----------



## galslovebags

ameliadiega said:


> Hi everyone follow me on Instagram and will follow u back. let share boptalk together.



Really like the reverse monogram. Have you had any color transfer issues? My collection has the mono and infrarouge, the reverse hasn’t made it...yet.


----------



## Bumbles

galslovebags said:


> Really like the reverse monogram. Have you had any color transfer issues? My collection has the mono and infrarouge, the reverse hasn’t made it...yet.


If you can get the reverse mini you should buy it. In my country it’s gone and finished


----------



## ameliadiega

galslovebags said:


> Really like the reverse monogram. Have you had any color transfer issues? My collection has the mono and infrarouge, the reverse hasn’t made it...yet.



So far my backpack still no have issue i dont wear jeans often too


----------



## Username008

Hi Everyone,
I'm sure this has been talked about many times! I'm in Canada trying to get a hold of this bag... (been put on the waitlist and told its 5 months - darn!)

Has anyone had any luck with Hong Kong?


----------



## pupee

Username008 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm sure this has been talked about many times! I'm in Canada trying to get a hold of this bag... (been put on the waitlist and told its 5 months - darn!)
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with Hong Kong?



called Hong Kong and Macau, they are OOS. waiting list is 100++ pax


----------



## Username008

pupee said:


> called Hong Kong and Macau, they are OOS. waiting list is 100++ pax



Thank you!


----------



## unicornssmile

If anyone is from Vancouver BC and is interested in one, let me know! I'm too spoiled and have a good relation with 2 people from CS. I've shamelessly been through 5 bags since mid October and finally found a "perfect" one. It's still slightly imperfect because the tag at the front is a touch slanted and the back isn't symmetrical, but it's one of the better ones I've come across and it looks like it was made 43rd week of this year.


----------



## myvica

Bumbles said:


> Hi Elaria, Can I ask you, I have the mono mini ps backpack and also am thinking of getting the reverse mono as well in the same style. How do you find it having both? Do you have a use for both prints? I love the bag and it’s so useful like you say, and was thinking should I get it in the reverse mono as well? Do you find you are able to use both? I’m worried that having the same style in different prints would be a waste so would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks so much!



Hi Brumbles, I got the reverse and just got the monogram (so surprised it keeps popping up on the AU website these few weeks)- they are both too cute- I feel that I can use them with nearly any outfit (except work haha)


----------



## Username008

unicornssmile said:


> If anyone is from Vancouver BC and is interested in one, let me know! I'm too spoiled and have a good relation with 2 people from CS. I've shamelessly been through 5 bags since mid October and finally found a "perfect" one. It's still slightly imperfect because the tag at the front is a touch slanted and the back isn't symmetrical, but it's one of the better ones I've come across and it looks like it was made 43rd week of this year.



Hey girl, yes me! Seriously interested and wanting to get my hands on one ASAP!

Sorry for the silly question... but what’s CS?


----------



## Bumbles

myvica said:


> Hi Brumbles, I got the reverse and just got the monogram (so surprised it keeps popping up on the AU website these few weeks)- they are both too cute- I feel that I can use them with nearly any outfit (except work haha)


Hi myvica! How you been? Congrats on getting the mono. How long have you had your reverse for? I have checked on the AU website, but the reverse seems to be completely gone now, I even asked my SA and she said it’s gone too. I wish it was still around so I can get it too. Would be a pair lol I bet you love them both. Which colour is your fav?


----------



## myvica

Bumbles said:


> Hi myvica! How you been? Congrats on getting the mono. How long have you had your reverse for? I have checked on the AU website, but the reverse seems to be completely gone now, I even asked my SA and she said it’s gone too. I wish it was still around so I can get it too. Would be a pair lol I bet you love them both. Which colour is your fav?


Hello Brumbles, I got the reverse a few months ago from overseas...  (forget about getting one here as you well know lol!)  I like the reverse more cos it's a bit different  ^_^  Now I am thinking a pochette metis in reverse to go with the monogram pochette metis- the fun just never ends...  (PS I managed to get a passport cover from the Christmas collection this year- shock!)


----------



## unicornssmile

Username008 said:


> Hey girl, yes me! Seriously interested and wanting to get my hands on one ASAP!
> 
> Sorry for the silly question... but what’s CS?


 
CS is client services. Are you okay if the back isn't slightly aligned at the back? I'm new to tpf and have been creepying this thread non stop to see if I'm the only one paranoid about the alignment LOL. I have one arriving on Wed and I'll be either keeping the one I picked up last week or thr one on Wed!


----------



## Username008

unicornssmile said:


> CS is client services. Are you okay if the back isn't slightly aligned at the back? I'm new to tpf and have been creepying this thread non stop to see if I'm the only one paranoid about the alignment LOL. I have one arriving on Wed and I'll be either keeping the one I picked up last week or thr one on Wed!



Do you have a picture of it? I’m not too picky with alignment since unfortunately it seems to be a reoccuring trend 

I sent you a personal message! Maybe we can swap numbers and connect there?


----------



## Bumbles

myvica said:


> Hello Brumbles, I got the reverse a few months ago from overseas...  (forget about getting one here as you well know lol!)  I like the reverse more cos it's a bit different  ^_^  Now I am thinking a pochette metis in reverse to go with the monogram pochette metis- the fun just never ends...  (PS I managed to get a passport cover from the Christmas collection this year- shock!)


Ooh lucky you!! Yeah the reverse is very unique and funky. Reminds me of a cute peanut buttercup!! so you have 2 mini Palm Springs and a pochette Metis in mono? Definitely need to add a reverse in the pochette Metis then!!! Gotta make the set complete lol I don’t have the pochette Metis but am thinking abt it in the reverse! No good for my wallet though. That’s great that you got the Christmas animation passport. I can’t see it on the website anymore, so I gather it must be sold out. I hope me goodies are coming out for Christmas. The new Christmas packaging is Devine!!!


----------



## Username008

Just when I was starting to lose hope...

I spent the whole long weekend trying to track down this little gem. Vancouver, BC is sold out (5 month wait list). My mom is currently traveling in HK for a few days and when she called client services, they advised that the waiting list has 200+ on it. I wanted to order it from the states but wasn’t able due to my “LV profile being Canadian and unable to be used in the US” (which is so lame!)

But! My mom just told me she lucked out and found one in HK!! Can’t wait to use it at the end of this week

PS - Thank you @unicornssmile for being open to selling me your extra bag. I hope the new one that comes tomorrow is perfect!


----------



## bella89

Don't give up hope!  I would keep checking stores.  I got mine a few months ago and the bag was just sitting there on display since the person who ordered it ended up not getting it.  I inquired about why it hadn't been put on reserve for the next person on the wait list, and the SA never actually gave me a straight answer.  Though he did keep telling me that it was a very long waitlist and the bag had only been out for about three hours???  It was odd but I love my mini.  Point is, I wouldn't give up hope to anyone who wants one.  I love my backpack and use it all the time.  No color transfer issues either (I have the reverse).


----------



## Jnly

The PS mini is a great bag! I use it pretty much everyday, even on my holidays. It was the only bag I needed for my trip for Vegas and Disneyland.


----------



## Poochie231080

Meet my new PS Mini World Tour


----------



## unicornssmile

Username008 said:


> Just when I was starting to lose hope...
> 
> I spent the whole long weekend trying to track down this little gem. Vancouver, BC is sold out (5 month wait list). My mom is currently traveling in HK for a few days and when she called client services, they advised that the waiting list has 200+ on it. I wanted to order it from the states but wasn’t able due to my “LV profile being Canadian and unable to be used in the US” (which is so lame!)
> 
> But! My mom just told me she lucked out and found one in HK!! Can’t wait to use it at the end of this week
> 
> PS - Thank you @unicornssmile for being open to selling me your extra bag. I hope the new one that comes tomorrow is perfect!



Glad you got one !!! And the back looked perfectly aligned when you sent me the photo. I hope the one I pick up today is perfect too!



bella89 said:


> Don't give up hope!  I would keep checking stores.  I got mine a few months ago and the bag was just sitting there on display since the person who ordered it ended up not getting it.  I inquired about why it hadn't been put on reserve for the next person on the wait list, and the SA never actually gave me a straight answer.  Though he did keep telling me that it was a very long waitlist and the bag had only been out for about three hours???  It was odd but I love my mini.  Point is, I wouldn't give up hope to anyone who wants one.  I love my backpack and use it all the time.  No color transfer issues either (I have the reverse).



Hmm maybe the SA was too lazy ? Lol. When I returned my minis, 3/5 times the girls said they want to keep it themselves but think it is too trendy and only 2/5 times the manager said call the next person on the waitlist.



Poochie231080 said:


> Meet my new PS Mini World Tour



I actually really wanted this one !!!! But I never saw it online ? I remember seeing a few pages ago that someone just ordered one and since then when I check the website, I've never seen it there. Could you provide me with a product number for me to call CS? I LOVE how the back is perfectmy aligned lol


----------



## pupee

Username008 said:


> Just when I was starting to lose hope...
> 
> I spent the whole long weekend trying to track down this little gem. Vancouver, BC is sold out (5 month wait list). My mom is currently traveling in HK for a few days and when she called client services, they advised that the waiting list has 200+ on it. I wanted to order it from the states but wasn’t able due to my “LV profile being Canadian and unable to be used in the US” (which is so lame!)
> 
> But! My mom just told me she lucked out and found one in HK!! Can’t wait to use it at the end of this week
> 
> PS - Thank you @unicornssmile for being open to selling me your extra bag. I hope the new one that comes tomorrow is perfect!


Lucky u!!! Congratz!!


----------



## Poochie231080

unicornssmile said:


> Glad you got one !!! And the back looked perfectly aligned when you sent me the photo. I hope the one I pick up today is perfect too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe the SA was too lazy ? Lol. When I returned my minis, 3/5 times the girls said they want to keep it themselves but think it is too trendy and only 2/5 times the manager said call the next person on the waitlist.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really wanted this one !!!! But I never saw it online ? I remember seeing a few pages ago that someone just ordered one and since then when I check the website, I've never seen it there. Could you provide me with a product number for me to call CS? I LOVE how the back is perfectmy aligned lol



SKU: P00171

I used reverse strap XL in below pic


----------



## Ashzy

Poochie231080 said:


> Meet my new PS Mini World Tour


Is this new?!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

Ashzy said:


> Is this new?!!!



Yes. From my world tour collection


----------



## myvica

Poochie231080 said:


> Yes. From my world tour collection


I just saw on LV website for aus... oh my poor wallet. They got pochette felicie and passport too...


----------



## Poochie231080

I got mine 2 weeks prior to price increase...saved me 100 euros...


----------



## cyuen

Ladies, I have been thinking to buy a Palm Springs mini for a while. However, I am only 5 feet tall. Will it look too long for me if I want to wear cross body? Thanks!


----------



## Engine_T

cyuen said:


> Ladies, I have been thinking to buy a Palm Springs mini for a while. However, I am only 5 feet tall. Will it look too long for me if I want to wear cross body? Thanks!


The strap is adjustable so you can make it shorter.


----------



## gagabag

Poochie231080 said:


> SKU: P00171
> 
> I used reverse strap XL in below pic


@Poochie231080, how much longer is xl to the usual bandouliere? Or with the original mini strap? I use the included 1long and short strap and find it a bit too narrow & too awkward for crossbody so I am eyeing this one. TIA!


----------



## Poochie231080

cyuen said:


> Ladies, I have been thinking to buy a Palm Springs mini for a while. However, I am only 5 feet tall. Will it look too long for me if I want to wear cross body? Thanks!


I am 5'2" and i wear it crossbody...i didn't like the black straps it came with so used my reverse XL strap instead...


----------



## Poochie231080

gagabag said:


> @Poochie231080, how much longer is xl to the usual bandouliere? Or with the original mini strap? I use the included 1long and short strap and find it a bit too narrow & too awkward for crossbody so I am eyeing this one. TIA!



it is roughly the same length although you can shorten the included mini strap more due to plenty of punch holes.

The XL is reversible too and a lot thicker...i like it in reverse the most and it seems to turn heads more lol 

The length is between 105-120 cm


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Poochie231080 said:


> SKU: P00171
> 
> I used reverse strap XL in below pic


It's stunning!!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I went to the LV store yesterday and got a reverse mini!  I was so shocked they had one.  I had wanted a mono but secretly really wanted a reverse....all the while having very little hope of getting either (esp the reverse)....since the availability is so scarce.  There was a reverse PM size on display so I offhandedly asked about ...oh is that the reverse?  And the SA says, that's the PM size, we have One mini in stock I'll get it for you....and she came back a minute later with it, I couldn't believe my eyes.

I checked the date code when I got home.  She was made in 40th week of 2017, so the first week of October 2017!  I thought she might have been a return, but perhaps not since she was only made last month.  So.....it's possible to still find one in store!

I haven't scrutinized the alignment too much, but after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I think I will take a closer look tonight.


----------



## pupee

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I went to the LV store yesterday and got a reverse mini!  I was so shocked they had one.  I had wanted a mono but secretly really wanted a reverse....all the while having very little hope of getting either (esp the reverse)....since the availability is so scarce.  There was a reverse PM size on display so I offhandedly asked about ...oh is that the reverse?  And the SA says, that's the PM size, we have One mini in stock I'll get it for you....and she came back a minute later with it, I couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> I checked the date code when I got home.  She was made in 40th week of 2017, so the first week of October 2017!  I thought she might have been a return, but perhaps not since she was only made last month.  So.....it's possible to still find one in store!
> 
> I haven't scrutinized the alignment too much, but after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I think I will take a closer look tonight.



congratz!!
where/which store did you get it from!?


----------



## Annawakes

pupee said:


> congratz!!
> where/which store did you get it from!?


The Houston Galleria!  The SA (who was so friendly, the nicest I've ever interacted with), said they got one because they're the third largest boutique in the US.  Is that true?  I'm not sure, but it must be since they had one.  I'm still in a bit of shock actually.  I didn't think they made this anymore.  Maybe they had some scraps leftover in the factory and it was enough to make one!  

I'll post a reveal later


----------



## pupee

Annawakes said:


> The Houston Galleria!  The SA (who was so friendly, the nicest I've ever interacted with), said they got one because they're the third largest boutique in the US.  Is that true?  I'm not sure, but it must be since they had one.  I'm still in a bit of shock actually.  I didn't think they made this anymore.  Maybe they had some scraps leftover in the factory and it was enough to make one!
> 
> I'll post a reveal later



great for you!  that's the perks living in the US. Asia - everywhere gone.


----------



## shelui4

Annawakes said:


> The Houston Galleria!  The SA (who was so friendly, the nicest I've ever interacted with), said they got one because they're the third largest boutique in the US.  Is that true?  I'm not sure, but it must be since they had one.  I'm still in a bit of shock actually.  I didn't think they made this anymore.  Maybe they had some scraps leftover in the factory and it was enough to make one!
> 
> I'll post a reveal later



Congrats!! I actually saw a reverse Palm Springs mini in my local LV the other week and was surprised! But I’m currently waiting (patiently) for my custom World Tour Palm Springs mini so I didn’t bother asking to look at it. It’s prob gone by now!


----------



## fann2

Anyone getting the bag from singapore? Im currently looking to get here in singapore.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> I am 5'2" and i wear it crossbody...i didn't like the black straps it came with so used my reverse XL strap instead...


Can someone post a mod shot of wearing crossbody?


----------



## Poochie231080

Edited


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> Can someone post a mod shot of wearing crossbody?



Will this count?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Poochie231080 said:


> Will this count?


Oh! Ok now I get it  Was having a hard time picturing in my mind. It's so cute!!


----------



## Poochie231080

SeattleLVLover said:


> Oh! Ok now I get it  Was having a hard time picturing in my mind. It's so cute!!



It is, darling! I have always been insecure with wearing a monogram bag but i think ever since I got it, I use it about 80% of the time. Coming from me, it is very unusual


----------



## katg519

does anyone think this bag looks too young for a forty-something year old?!  i’m quite interested in getting one but afraid i may be too old for it.  thoughts?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

katg519 said:


> does anyone think this bag looks too young for a forty-something year old?!  i’m quite interested in getting one but afraid i may be too old for it.  thoughts?


depends on how you plan to style it. i could see a woman in her 40s+ wearing it around on her back or hand-carrying it for sure. i think the crossbody look or slung on one shoulder might look a little too young and trendy w/this one. it'd be more about how you wear it and style it than your age. smaller bags are better for us as we age anyhow, so from that perspective it's a positive choice. there are probably lots of images online and in the forum for you to see.


----------



## katg519

ccbaggirl89 said:


> depends on how you plan to style it. i could see a woman in her 40s+ wearing it around on her back or hand-carrying it for sure. i think the crossbody look or slung on one shoulder might look a little too young and trendy w/this one. it'd be more about how you wear it and style it than your age. smaller bags are better for us as we age anyhow, so from that perspective it's a positive choice. there are probably lots of images online and in the forum for you to see.



thanks, @ccbaggirl89.  i do plan on actually wearing it as a backpack.  i’ve tried it crossbody and i don’t think it looks good on me.


----------



## shelui4

Got the call from my SA last week that my mini PS from the MWT collection was ready to be picked up! And I had pre-ordered it literally a couple days before the price increase which I had no clue was going to happen! Thankfully I was still honored the old price! And this came 3 weeks earlier than expected! Haha.. I’m so happy on how it turned out!


----------



## galslovebags

shelui4 said:


> Got the call from my SA last week that my mini PS from the MWT collection was ready to be picked up! And I had pre-ordered it literally a couple days before the price increase which I had no clue was going to happen! Thankfully I was still honored the old price! And this came 3 weeks earlier than expected! Haha.. I’m so happy on how it turned out!



Love the sticker choices [emoji177]


----------



## shelui4

galslovebags said:


> Love the sticker choices [emoji177]



Thank you! ☺️


----------



## Poochie231080

shelui4 said:


> Got the call from my SA last week that my mini PS from the MWT collection was ready to be picked up! And I had pre-ordered it literally a couple days before the price increase which I had no clue was going to happen! Thankfully I was still honored the old price! And this came 3 weeks earlier than expected! Haha.. I’m so happy on how it turned out!



So cute!


----------



## lvoe123

katg519 said:


> does anyone think this bag looks too young for a forty-something year old?!  i’m quite interested in getting one but afraid i may be too old for it.  thoughts?


i am over 40 and i wear it crossbody and loving it! maybe i never think it as a youngster  bag until i saw your question


----------



## CocoGlitter

shelui4 said:


> Got the call from my SA last week that my mini PS from the MWT collection was ready to be picked up! And I had pre-ordered it literally a couple days before the price increase which I had no clue was going to happen! Thankfully I was still honored the old price! And this came 3 weeks earlier than expected! Haha.. I’m so happy on how it turned out!


What did they increase the price to?


----------



## shelui4

CocoGlitter said:


> What did they increase the price to?



When I pre-ordered it was $2210 and it had increased to $2340 a couple days later. Also this is in USD..


----------



## monicalvlv

Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get some advice from you guys!
So I was able to hunt this mini down and had it shipped home, but given the symmetry/alignment I am wondering if I should keep it or return it and try again? It is super adorable but for the price, I want it to be perfect! It's my first LV monogram so any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sadhunni

haeminb said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get some advice from you guys!
> So I was able to hunt this mini down and had it shipped home, but given the symmetry/alignment I am wondering if I should keep it or return it and try again? It is super adorable but for the price, I want it to be perfect! It's my first LV monogram so any advice is greatly appreciated!!


I think it looks great.


----------



## samlingloc

Looks great - the only alignment I worry about on this bag are the three flower on the top of the front pocket lining up with the bag - yours looks perfect. It's a keeper.


----------



## shelui4

haeminb said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get some advice from you guys!
> So I was able to hunt this mini down and had it shipped home, but given the symmetry/alignment I am wondering if I should keep it or return it and try again? It is super adorable but for the price, I want it to be perfect! It's my first LV monogram so any advice is greatly appreciated!!



Agreed with the others. Yours look great! The only alignment that really should matter is the front on top of the pocket flap. And it’s perfect! Def keep.


----------



## Eigram18

Hi everyone,

I bought my palm spring last month, I got it as used actually. I used it for my japan travel last october. Unfortunately, there was a typhoon during that time so may bag was soaked each time I went out. When I used it again, I noticed this... please see photos below.

Is this normal? Or was I scammed? Maybe im still in denial. I brought it to the LV store but they cant accept it for repair without receipt or the name of the original purchaser. But the seller is ignoring my messages. 
Help  need advice if I should go after the seller. I'm a lawyer so I can do as necessary.

Thank you.


----------



## MsSmallHands

Eigram18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought my palm spring last month, I got it as used actually. I used it for my japan travel last october. Unfortunately, there was a typhoon during that time so may bag was soaked each time I went out. When I used it again, I noticed this... please see photos below.
> 
> Is this normal? Or was I scammed? Maybe im still in denial. I brought it to the LV store but they cant accept it for repair without receipt or the name of the original purchaser. But the seller is ignoring my messages.
> Help



Hello, I have seen similar wear and tear on that area.


----------



## Eigram18

haeminb said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I could get some advice from you guys!
> So I was able to hunt this mini down and had it shipped home, but given the symmetry/alignment I am wondering if I should keep it or return it and try again? It is super adorable but for the price, I want it to be perfect! It's my first LV monogram so any advice is greatly appreciated!!




I think the bag looks okay.


----------



## Jnly

Eigram18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought my palm spring last month, I got it as used actually. I used it for my japan travel last october. Unfortunately, there was a typhoon during that time so may bag was soaked each time I went out. When I used it again, I noticed this... please see photos below.
> 
> Is this normal? Or was I scammed? Maybe im still in denial. I brought it to the LV store but they cant accept it for repair without receipt or the name of the original purchaser. But the seller is ignoring my messages.
> Help  need advice if I should go after the seller. I'm a lawyer so I can do as necessary.
> 
> Thank you.


How did your purchase the bag? ebay?


----------



## Eigram18

Jnly said:


> How did your purchase the bag? ebay?


I purchase it online on instagram from a seller whose really selling luxury items. This one I got as second hand.


----------



## Jnly

Eigram18 said:


> I purchase it online on instagram from a seller whose really selling luxury items. This one I got as second hand.


 
Ah okay. My guess is the seller doesn’t have the information either. I guess next best thing is contacting your SA and see if they can do anything, maybe the person you saw wasn’t helpful? I can’t beleive the bag peeled so much due to rain! I would think the canvas would be durable to withstand..


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I posted a while back that I got a PS mini in reverse mono.  I haven't made a reveal because I wasn't sure if I was keeping her.  To be honest, she was 100% an impulse buy.  I bought because she's hard to find, not because she was on my Serious Wish List.  (Not a good reason to buy a bag). So even though she is so so cute, I've decided to return her to the boutique (I'm in the US).

I thought I'd post to let anyone know who's Seriously Looking for this bag.  I'm taking her back on Friday morning.  If you're interested I can give you the contact info of the SA who helped me.  

Here's a photo of the bag, if you're curious about the alignment.  I think it looks OK, but I haven't done a lot of research on this bag to know.  Also, she's been sitting in my room this whole time, never worn outside and straps not adjusted.

If you have any questions just let me know.  I think she should go to someone who Really Wants Her!


----------



## ashxl

Just got my Palm Springs Mini today and I love it! Made in Italy and it's immaculate. However I am concerned about the Zipper pull. This metal piece that I'm pointing to looks so thin and I'm so scared that if I pull too hard the zipper will break. Have any of you had this issue recently? I know someone had mentioned this before in this forum.


----------



## pupee

Found the mini Palm Springs bag in Macau!

The first store I went to don’t have stock and said I won’t be able to find one in Macau.

Requested her to call n check other stores and was rejected to say it’s possible to find the mono. They had 1 reverse but was sold few days ago.

Don’t want to give up n don’t trust the SA... I went to another nearby store... turns out... They have 2 mono 1 reverse!!!!

Wanted the mono one but the condition of the 2 are not great. End up I got the reverse.
Hubby voted reverse over the phone. Now I’m just worried of colour transfer!!

Here’s some pics to share:


----------



## Bumbles

pupee said:


> Found the mini Palm Springs bag in Macau!
> 
> The first store I went to don’t have stock and said I won’t be able to find one in Macau.
> 
> Requested her to call n check other stores and was rejected to say it’s possible to find the mono. They had 1 reverse but was sold few days ago.
> 
> Don’t want to give up n don’t trust the SA... I went to another nearby store... turns out... They have 2 mono 1 reverse!!!!
> 
> Wanted the mono one but the condition of the 2 are not great. End up I got the reverse.
> Hubby voted reverse over the phone. Now I’m just worried of colour transfer!!
> 
> Here’s some pics to share:


Yay to reverse or mono! Looks great. The reverse is more limited and much harder to find if you ask me. If you wanted something unique and hard to find then go for the reverse. I have the mono and would love to find the reverse and buy it too, but in my country it’s sold out and discontinued. It’s already taken off the website for a few months now, and my regular SA said it’s gone. There is a wait list but none have arrived, and she said it’s gone and none have arrived. The mono is still being made, however there is a wait list for that. If you can get the reverse and you like it, I reckon you should keep it. Your hubby has great taste. I don’t think colour transfer will be a big deal, as the back is monogram right? I use mine with jeans and no problems. Very easy to use and don’t need to baby it. In the whole time it has been released, I have never seen a reverse mini backpack. I have seen a few mono in the shops, but never reverse. Hope that helps. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## LVoe Always Amanda

pupee said:


> Found the mini Palm Springs bag in Macau!
> 
> The first store I went to don’t have stock and said I won’t be able to find one in Macau.
> 
> Requested her to call n check other stores and was rejected to say it’s possible to find the mono. They had 1 reverse but was sold few days ago.
> 
> Don’t want to give up n don’t trust the SA... I went to another nearby store... turns out... They have 2 mono 1 reverse!!!!
> 
> Wanted the mono one but the condition of the 2 are not great. End up I got the reverse.
> Hubby voted reverse over the phone. Now I’m just worried of colour transfer!!
> 
> Here’s some pics to share:



Congrats. 
I own both mono and reverse, I use the reverse more often but the mono gets a lot compliments. The reverse also has a smooth zipper compared to 3 monos I've tried.  
With reverse canvas I wipe the back every now and again, colour transfer is hard to see (I only see it on the wipe) but it could build up and start showing over time.


----------



## heyrenee

Hi everyone! Don't know if this is the right place to post... but I was wondering if anyone had any intel on a Palm Springs PM in reverse (with the lighter leather on the front pocket)? I had a chance to see this beauty in person in October and didn't buy it thinking I'd be able to find it later... such a mistake! Now I'm regretting not getting it when I had the chance  please let me know if you have any info!


----------



## shelui4

pupee said:


> Found the mini Palm Springs bag in Macau!
> 
> The first store I went to don’t have stock and said I won’t be able to find one in Macau.
> 
> Requested her to call n check other stores and was rejected to say it’s possible to find the mono. They had 1 reverse but was sold few days ago.
> 
> Don’t want to give up n don’t trust the SA... I went to another nearby store... turns out... They have 2 mono 1 reverse!!!!
> 
> Wanted the mono one but the condition of the 2 are not great. End up I got the reverse.
> Hubby voted reverse over the phone. Now I’m just worried of colour transfer!!
> 
> Here’s some pics to share:



Congrats!! Glad you stuck to it and asked another SA and got what you wanted!


----------



## shelui4

ashxl said:


> View attachment 3894692
> View attachment 3894693
> View attachment 3894694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Palm Springs Mini today and I love it! Made in Italy and it's immaculate. However I am concerned about the Zipper pull. This metal piece that I'm pointing to looks so thin and I'm so scared that if I pull too hard the zipper will break. Have any of you had this issue recently? I know someone had mentioned this before in this forum.



I’m curious too if anyone has had any issues with the zipper pull. I just got mine and first thing I did look at was that thin metal piece of the zipper and wondered if it’ll hold up after pulling on it multiple times a day..


----------



## Bumbles

shelui4 said:


> I’m curious too if anyone has had any issues with the zipper pull. I just got mine and first thing I did look at was that thin metal piece of the zipper and wondered if it’ll hold up after pulling on it multiple times a day..


Had mine for nearly 2 years and no issues at all. Love it


----------



## ashxl

Bumbles said:


> Had mine for nearly 2 years and no issues at all. Love it


Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## pupee

pupee said:


> Found the mini Palm Springs bag in Macau!
> 
> The first store I went to don’t have stock and said I won’t be able to find one in Macau.
> 
> Requested her to call n check other stores and was rejected to say it’s possible to find the mono. They had 1 reverse but was sold few days ago.
> 
> Don’t want to give up n don’t trust the SA... I went to another nearby store... turns out... They have 2 mono 1 reverse!!!!
> 
> Wanted the mono one but the condition of the 2 are not great. End up I got the reverse.
> Hubby voted reverse over the phone. Now I’m just worried of colour transfer!!
> 
> Here’s some pics to share:



Realised there was a typo. The first SA said impossible to find a mono mini palm springs! It was OOS for 6 months. 

They are just lazy to check!


----------



## lallybelle

heyrenee said:


> Hi everyone! Don't know if this is the right place to post... but I was wondering if anyone had any intel on a Palm Springs PM in reverse (with the lighter leather on the front pocket)? I had a chance to see this beauty in person in October and didn't buy it thinking I'd be able to find it later... such a mistake! Now I'm regretting not getting it when I had the chance  please let me know if you have any info!



Saw this today at the Fifth Avenue NYC store. Maybe you can try calling tomorrow.


----------



## heyrenee

lallybelle said:


> Saw this today at the Fifth Avenue NYC store. Maybe you can try calling tomorrow.



Omg! Do you happen to have an SA there? I tried calling the store but it goes to the corporate phone number and they're unable to track it down for me since it's unavailable online


----------



## lallybelle

heyrenee said:


> Omg! Do you happen to have an SA there? I tried calling the store but it goes to the corporate phone number and they're unable to track it down for me since it's unavailable online



No I'm sorry, I don't.


----------



## CocoGlitter

shelui4 said:


> When I pre-ordered it was $2210 and it had increased to $2340 a couple days later. Also this is in USD..


I got mine about 2 weeks ago and paid 1,940.00? Are you in the us?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I text my SA today and she had one in stock.  Still debating!  So cute!!!


----------



## pupee

Bumbles said:


> Yay to reverse or mono! Looks great. The reverse is more limited and much harder to find if you ask me. If you wanted something unique and hard to find then go for the reverse. I have the mono and would love to find the reverse and buy it too, but in my country it’s sold out and discontinued. It’s already taken off the website for a few months now, and my regular SA said it’s gone. There is a wait list but none have arrived, and she said it’s gone and none have arrived. The mono is still being made, however there is a wait list for that. If you can get the reverse and you like it, I reckon you should keep it. Your hubby has great taste. I don’t think colour transfer will be a big deal, as the back is monogram right? I use mine with jeans and no problems. Very easy to use and don’t need to baby it. In the whole time it has been released, I have never seen a reverse mini backpack. I have seen a few mono in the shops, but never reverse. Hope that helps. Good luck with your decision!



hi! yes i bought the reverse! hope i wont regret it. the back is reverse colour not the regular mono colour. 
true it is removed from most online LV websites - but still have chance to get it as long as the store ordered it; which is what happened to me! good find right?


----------



## pupee

LVoe Always Amanda said:


> Congrats.
> I own both mono and reverse, I use the reverse more often but the mono gets a lot compliments. The reverse also has a smooth zipper compared to 3 monos I've tried.
> With reverse canvas I wipe the back every now and again, colour transfer is hard to see (I only see it on the wipe) but it could build up and start showing over time.



yes the reverse zipper is much smoother compared to the 2 mono in store. guess i have to wear dress (more often) to carry it instead of jeans. i will be heart broken if it gets colour transfer.


----------



## pupee

shelui4 said:


> Congrats!! Glad you stuck to it and asked another SA and got what you wanted!



my hubby and I never trust the SAs! especially the HKG and Macau ones.


----------



## shelui4

CocoGlitter said:


> I got mine about 2 weeks ago and paid 1,940.00? Are you in the us?



Yes, I’m in the US.  But mine is part of the My World Tour Collection where you can customize it which is about 30% more in price. I’m assuming yours is the regular one? That was increased too from what I saw. It was around $1800 then it increased to  $1940. High demand for these mini backpacks!


----------



## shelui4

HeartMyMJs said:


> I text my SA today and she had one in stock.  Still debating!  So cute!!!
> View attachment 3897440



I love mine! I’ve been using it ever since I got it a week ago.


----------



## CocoGlitter

shelui4 said:


> Yes, I’m in the US.  But mine is part of the My World Tour Collection where you can customize it which is about 30% more in price. I’m assuming yours is the regular one? That was increased too from what I saw. It was around $1800 then it increased to  $1940. High demand for these mini backpacks!


Oh okay! Thank you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

shelui4 said:


> I love mine! I’ve been using it ever since I got it a week ago.



Good to know!!  I have been eyeing this little beauty for a while now!


----------



## Mandeelouise

Seriously adorable!!


----------



## Poochie231080

I was playing with a non branded chain for PS mini...love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Poochie231080 said:


> I was playing with a non branded chain for PS mini...love it



Looks cute!


----------



## Addicted85

heyrenee said:


> Hi everyone! Don't know if this is the right place to post... but I was wondering if anyone had any intel on a Palm Springs PM in reverse (with the lighter leather on the front pocket)? I had a chance to see this beauty in person in October and didn't buy it thinking I'd be able to find it later... such a mistake! Now I'm regretting not getting it when I had the chance  please let me know if you have any info!



Hi, there is another thread about PS backpacks in general.
I can tell you only my information and i live in germany. I always wanted the reverse, but it was not available on the site. Customer service told me that they dont know when it come back (maybe in 2018, but they had no information). So i ordered the mono, as i was in the boutique to take it, there was one reverse on the shelf! I asked if i can change my order now and take the reverse and yes - it was possible and its mine since last week!


----------



## Poochie231080

So my infrarouge mini arrived...it’s never been used by its owner and new in box with its receipt.


----------



## nashpoo

The prefect Disneyland bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3900227
> 
> 
> The prefect Disneyland bag!



Have fun!!


----------



## Jjsshh




----------



## Jjsshh

Jjsshh said:


> View attachment 3901106
> View attachment 3901107
> View attachment 3901108
> View attachment 3901109


Hi ladies,  I'm new here  I'm so happy that I finally gotten my hands on this mini Ps backpack ! It's also my first lv bag. I read through all the reviews here and checked my bag.  Not sure if mine is a perfect piece.  What Im not happy about this bag is the wrinkled marks on the side of the handle. This is brand new and I'm not sure why the marks are there. Felt dishearted about this since it's really obvious. Can anyone please share some clear shots of the side handle please thanks and appreciated!  [emoji2] this is made in France code no.  FL4117 . May I know when is this bag manufactured?  Thanks all


----------



## samlingloc

Jjsshh said:


> Hi ladies,  I'm new here  I'm so happy that I finally gotten my hands on this mini Ps backpack ! It's also my first lv bag. I read through all the reviews here and checked my bag.  Not sure if mine is a perfect piece.  What Im not happy about this bag is the wrinkled marks on the side of the handle. This is brand new and I'm not sure why the marks are there. Felt dishearted about this since it's really obvious. Can anyone please share some clear shots of the side handle please thanks and appreciated!  [emoji2] this is made in France code no.  FL4117 . May I know when is this bag manufactured?  Thanks all



41st week of 2017. Leather is skin. Skin wrinkles. Not a perfect man made material. Just enjoy it - it’ll wrinkle with use and makes your bag unique! [emoji13]

Congrats on the reverse mini ps. Looks adorable!!!


----------



## BagsallDay

Hi hun are you selling?




Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I posted a while back that I got a PS mini in reverse mono.  I haven't made a reveal because I wasn't sure if I was keeping her.  To be honest, she was 100% an impulse buy.  I bought because she's hard to find, not because she was on my Serious Wish List.  (Not a good reason to buy a bag). So even though she is so so cute, I've decided to return her to the boutique (I'm in the US).
> 
> I thought I'd post to let anyone know who's Seriously Looking for this bag.  I'm taking her back on Friday morning.  If you're interested I can give you the contact info of the SA who helped me.
> 
> Here's a photo of the bag, if you're curious about the alignment.  I think it looks OK, but I haven't done a lot of research on this bag to know.  Also, she's been sitting in my room this whole time, never worn outside and straps not adjusted.
> 
> If you have any questions just let me know.  I think she should go to someone who Really Wants Her!


----------



## Jjsshh

samlingloc said:


> 41st week of 2017. Leather is skin. Skin wrinkles. Not a perfect man made material. Just enjoy it - it’ll wrinkle with use and makes your bag unique! [emoji13]
> 
> Congrats on the reverse mini ps. Looks adorable!!!


I see , thanks for the response


----------



## BagsallDay

Are you going or have you sold you mini?


----------



## CocoGlitter

Is the black with blue palm spring still available for purchase?


----------



## Annawakes

BagsallDay said:


> Hi hun are you selling?


No, sorry, I've already returned it to the boutique.


----------



## gagabag

CocoGlitter said:


> Is the black with blue palm spring still available for purchase?


Are you referring to the black & blue monogram? I wasn’t aware that there ever was one for palm springs line...


----------



## tam0o

Will they be coming out with this bag in Damier Ebene?


----------



## Waisanchim

Does anyone has an extra Mini Palm Spring in Reverse to let go? I have been searching for it high n low but to no avail. There hasn't been on at my local LV for the past half a year


----------



## pupee

Waisanchim said:


> Does anyone has an extra Mini Palm Spring in Reverse to let go? I have been searching for it high n low but to no avail. There hasn't been on at my local LV for the past half a year



where are you located? you may join this group (Louis Vuitton Addicted - Buy Sell & Chat) to see if anyone is selling...

Admin, pls remove link if this is not allowed.
thanks!


----------



## Waisanchim

pupee said:


> where are you located? you may join this group (Louis Vuitton Addicted - Buy Sell & Chat) to see if anyone is selling...
> 
> Admin, pls remove link if this is not allowed.
> thanks!


Hi thank you so much for the tip. I'll check out the group. My location is in Malaysia. Unfortunately there isn't any here


----------



## pupee

Waisanchim said:


> Hi thank you so much for the tip. I'll check out the group. My location is in Malaysia. Unfortunately there isn't any here


Ic. I just bought the reverse in Macau. I believe there r a few selling at the fb group.... Mostly from USA.


----------



## Jjsshh

Waisanchim said:


> Hi thank you so much for the tip. I'll check out the group. My location is in Malaysia. Unfortunately there isn't any here


Yes indeed reverse is really hard to get. Don't think msia has the stock. Singapore boutique do not bring in reverse anymore too. There is a few seller in Singapore selling at higher price


----------



## Waisanchim

pupee said:


> Ic. I just bought the reverse in Macau. I believe there r a few selling at the fb group.... Mostly from USA.


Ahh u were so lucky .


----------



## Waisanchim

Jjsshh said:


> Yes indeed reverse is really hard to get. Don't think msia has the stock. Singapore boutique do not bring in reverse anymore too. There is a few seller in Singapore selling at higher price


Yeah no stock here. Have been calling the SA every other week but there isn't any. I don't mind a higher price. Do u think u can link me up with some SG seller?


----------



## Jjsshh

Waisanchim said:


> Yeah no stock here. Have been calling the SA every other week but there isn't any. I don't mind a higher price. Do u think u can link me up with some SG seller?


U can check out carousell.  I saw 1 selling at 3k sgd with full set . Not sure still available .you can try to enquire there


----------



## tam0o

Does anybody know of any availability on the regular mono? I'm located in California and have not been able to find one for purchase.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tam0o said:


> Does anybody know of any availability on the regular mono? I'm located in California and have not been able to find one for purchase.



Try calling the customer service number and they can find it for you.  Otherwise you can ask your SA to put you on the list.  Good luck!


----------



## tam0o

HeartMyMJs said:


> Try calling the customer service number and they can find it for you.  Otherwise you can ask your SA to put you on the list.  Good luck!


Thanks! 
I called and they said there are none available at all. I don't know if I can trust them since I always get a different response when I call. I did ask my SA to add me to the wait list but she says it may take over a month .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tam0o said:


> Thanks!
> I called and they said there are none available at all. I don't know if I can trust them since I always get a different response when I call. I did ask my SA to add me to the wait list but she says it may take over a month .



Yes totally!  I get different answers too.  The other day I called my SA and she had one.  See my previous post.  I’m sure it’s sold already.[emoji847]


----------



## chicfashluvr

The plain mini backpack is available on the USA site now!!
It's gone, I hope someone here snagged it! Still means there is hope, stalk the website


----------



## pupee

Waisanchim said:


> Yeah no stock here. Have been calling the SA every other week but there isn't any. I don't mind a higher price. Do u think u can link me up with some SG seller?



often calling wont help~ best would be to go down the store and ask.
i called SG, Taiwan, Australia, UK, HKG & Macau all said dont have - but i found 3 in Macau! (see my previous posts) and other gal's mum got it from HKG.


----------



## Shan29

Waisanchim said:


> Yeah no stock here. Have been calling the SA every other week but there isn't any. I don't mind a higher price. Do u think u can link me up with some SG seller?



Someone is selling it on reebonz


----------



## tam0o

Does anybody know if the customer service people keep track of all the times you call? 
I've been shamefully calling everyday haha


----------



## heyrenee

tam0o said:


> Does anybody know if the customer service people keep track of all the times you call?
> I've been shamefully calling everyday haha


 
I hope not! I've been calling everyday as well I've gotten various responses from different customer service reps, some more helpful than others. I gave up after a couple days, but then this past Sunday I decided to call casually around 9pm (I'm in California also) and asked for a mini Palm Springs in reverse by mistake. I gave the incorrect item number, and then they told me it was available!! I asked them to check for the Palm Springs PM in reverse and by some sort of miracle they had that also... couldn't believe what I was hearing. They had one of each! The customer rep was genuinely shocked as well. I did a happy dance and ordered both. The mini was never on my radar but I really love the reverse print on it! Anyway, I totally veered away from your question... the moral of the story is, keep on trying! Give them the item number as well if they ask for it. Likewise I've tried to find the reverse plenty of times in person at the LV boutique at south coast plaza, to no avail. I've been offered the mini in monogram two times though. I might go again sometime soon and if it's there I'll let you know!


----------



## tam0o

heyrenee said:


> I hope not! I've been calling everyday as well I've gotten various responses from different customer service reps, some more helpful than others. I gave up after a couple days, but then this past Sunday I decided to call casually around 9pm (I'm in California also) and asked for a mini Palm Springs in reverse by mistake. I gave the incorrect item number, and then they told me it was available!! I asked them to check for the Palm Springs PM in reverse and by some sort of miracle they had that also... couldn't believe what I was hearing. They had one of each! The customer rep was genuinely shocked as well. I did a happy dance and ordered both. The mini was never on my radar but I really love the reverse print on it! Anyway, I totally veered away from your question... the moral of the story is, keep on trying! Give them the item number as well if they ask for it. Likewise I've tried to find the reverse plenty of times in person at the LV boutique at south coast plaza, to no avail. I've been offered the mini in monogram two times though. I might go again sometime soon and if it's there I'll let you know!


That's so awesome! Congratulations on such a rare find! I am feeling more hopeful now, yay! 
Did you talk to CS to place the order or did you call the store directly?


----------



## heyrenee

tam0o said:


> That's so awesome! Congratulations on such a rare find! I am feeling more hopeful now, yay!
> Did you talk to CS to place the order or did you call the store directly?



CS was able to place the order for me, but I think that you have to have purchased from LV within the last year. Good luck! I'll keep a lookout as well... hopefully I'll be seeing a reveal from you soon!


----------



## tam0o

heyrenee said:


> CS was able to place the order for me, but I think that you have to have purchased from LV within the last year. Good luck! I'll keep a lookout as well... hopefully I'll be seeing a reveal from you soon!



Thank you! I'll keep trying! Update us when you receive your goodies


----------



## cltm0830

tam0o said:


> Thank you! I'll keep trying! Update us when you receive your goodies



Dont call the LV line directly! They are no help! I called my closest LV store and they didn’t have any avail but were nice enough to let me know which LV stores in the US had stock. I ordered one over the phone in Florida and they kindly shipped one to me. I have no prior buying history with LV either. Back in early November at least 3-4 monos avail at the Texas location LV stores. Dont give up! They are out there!


----------



## innerpeace85

tam0o said:


> Does anybody know of any availability on the regular mono? I'm located in California and have not been able to find one for purchase.


I put my name on waitlist in SAKS LV Houston and they the got bag for me in about a week. I think it was just luck. I am sure you will find yours very soon.


----------



## michelle217

Head's up! Currently two reverse mono palm springs mini backpacks available on Canadian website (which I believe shares stock with the US website). Grab 'em while you can!


----------



## Bumbles

michelle217 said:


> Head's up! Currently two reverse mono palm springs mini backpacks available on Canadian website (which I believe shares stock with the US website). Grab 'em while you can!


Oh wow! How come you guys still have them but none in Australia. They are sold out here!


----------



## heyrenee

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-reverse-canvas-013918

Palm Springs Mini in reverse available to put in cart now!


----------



## tam0o

I almost had a heart attack thinking it was the regular monogram hahaha


----------



## michelle217

tam0o said:


> I almost had a heart attack thinking it was the regular monogram hahaha


Keep an eye on the site frequently. There were two monos available yesterday and I snagged one of them.


----------



## tam0o

michelle217 said:


> Keep an eye on the site frequently. There were two monos available yesterday and I snagged one of them.


Congratulations! Did you purchase from the website? I called CS twice yesterday with no luck


----------



## michelle217

tam0o said:


> Congratulations! Did you purchase from the website? I called CS twice yesterday with no luck


Yes, I purchased from the CDN website. Bag shipped today. I had the bag before but recently sold it thinking it was too "young." But I loved that bag, missed it, and put it on my LV site wishlist, and the second time I checked, it was available. Should arrive on Friday. I'm hoping it's perfect!


----------



## heyrenee

tam0o said:


> I almost had a heart attack thinking it was the regular monogram hahaha



Available now online!!
http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


----------



## tam0o

heyrenee said:


> Available now online!!
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-backpack-mini-monogram-012159


I missed it again


----------



## tam0o

It's available! I placed my order


----------



## michelle217

tam0o said:


> It's available! I placed my order


Congrats! I'm curious what stats yours will have. I got mine on Saturday...Made in Spain, 47th week of this year. The alignment is not 100% perfect on the front, but it's not off by enough to bother me. Glad to have this baby back in my collection.


----------



## tam0o

michelle217 said:


> Congrats! I'm curious what stats yours will have. I got mine on Saturday...Made in Spain, 47th week of this year. The alignment is not 100% perfect on the front, but it's not off by enough to bother me. Glad to have this baby back in my collection.


Nice! I'll let you know once it arrives


----------



## heyrenee

tam0o said:


> It's available! I placed my order



Yay congrats!!


----------



## monicalvlv

both reverse and monogram are available online (US)!


----------



## vickstah

@haeminb omg i have been checking all day today and missed this ... 15 minutes ago i’m so upset


----------



## vickstah

OMG I stalked the site for the next hour and snagged the mono!! It said sold out again after I placed my order. I’m so excited


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Reverse available right now!


----------



## ShireeC

I just ordered the reverse on impulse [emoji85] I hope I love it!!!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

ShireeC said:


> I just ordered the reverse on impulse [emoji85] I hope I love it!!!


Yay!  I bet you will!


----------



## monicalvlv

vickstah said:


> OMG I stalked the site for the next hour and snagged the mono!! It said sold out again after I placed my order. I’m so excited


yay!!!!!!! you'll love it!!!  i did the same thing for pochette metis lol!


----------



## unicornssmile

Does anyone know if we can call in to CS for world tour items or would we have to go in person ? I feel like with CS I get the merchandise sooner and I'm going crazy with buying and returning imperfect minis lol. I feel like if I get a special edition and custom one then I'll finally just keep it


----------



## samlingloc

unicornssmile said:


> Does anyone know if we can call in to CS for world tour items or would we have to go in person ? I feel like with CS I get the merchandise sooner and I'm going crazy with buying and returning imperfect minis lol. I feel like if I get a special edition and custom one then I'll finally just keep it


Right now it's in person at a store only. I think they are talking about putting it online but not sure when that would be.


----------



## ddchicago85

palm springs mini reverse on us site now!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

ddchicago85 said:


> palm springs mini reverse on us site now!


They must have gotten a boat load of these as it's been available pretty consistently the last couple of days.


----------



## unicornssmile

samlingloc said:


> Right now it's in person at a store only. I think they are talking about putting it online but not sure when that would be.



Thanks for letting me know ! Do you know the additional cost?


----------



## cteee

mini monogram is back on again, i can place it in my cart right now


----------



## tam0o

unicornssmile said:


> Thanks for letting me know ! Do you know the additional cost?


I read somewhere it may be around $2760.. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Shan29

unicornssmile said:


> Does anyone know if we can call in to CS for world tour items or would we have to go in person ? I feel like with CS I get the merchandise sooner and I'm going crazy with buying and returning imperfect minis lol. I feel like if I get a special edition and custom one then I'll finally just keep it



Your last statement..I totally understand what you mean. Thats what happened with me. I bought the regular ps mini. Sold it. Bought the sperone bb. Just sold it. Ordered my world tour ps mini 2 weeks back. Not selling it because irs mine!! Also its a gift from my husband so it will make it special


----------



## heyrenee

I may or not have pulled the trigger and bought the classic monogram...  

Does anyone have both classic and reverse styles?


----------



## tam0o

michelle217 said:


> Congrats! I'm curious what stats yours will have. I got mine on Saturday...Made in Spain, 47th week of this year. The alignment is not 100% perfect on the front, but it's not off by enough to bother me. Glad to have this baby back in my collection.


Mine arrived today! Made in Italy, 41st week of this year. My alignment is also not 100% perfect. What do you think? Keep or try to find a better aligned one?


----------



## Suburbachic

tam0o said:


> Mine arrived today! Made in Italy, 41st week of this year. My alignment is also not 100% perfect. What do you think? Keep or try to find a better aligned one?


It looks great..keep it. Might be tough to get another one.


----------



## michelle217

tam0o said:


> Mine arrived today! Made in Italy, 41st week of this year. My alignment is also not 100% perfect. What do you think? Keep or try to find a better aligned one?


I think your alignment looks good. VERY close on the front. And the sides... I've never seen one with perfect side alignment. It's usually all over the place. I'd keep it and enjoy!


----------



## vickstah

It came in and looks absolutely gorgeous  i love it!! My mom hates it though and says I look like a little kid, but it’s okay I’m too happy to be annoyed haha


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Cross posting from the December Goodies thread, my new reverse PSM. I'm ok looking like a kid since we're on a Disney cruise!


----------



## daisychainz

Hello everyone. My reverse just came today and the main zipper is extremely difficult to run, almost as though the bag will not open without much force. I am definitely going to send it back because I cannot even open the bag without a struggle. Has anyone else experienced this, or did I just get a faulty zipper?


----------



## Jjsshh

daisychainz said:


> Hello everyone. My reverse just came today and the main zipper is extremely difficult to run, almost as though the bag will not open without much force. I am definitely going to send it back because I cannot even open the bag without a struggle. Has anyone else experienced this, or did I just get a faulty zipper?


Hi, I have this issue before too. The zip got stuck in the middle whenever I try to close the bag . You have to pull outwards . Soon u will get the hang of it


----------



## Suburbachic

daisychainz said:


> Hello everyone. My reverse just came today and the main zipper is extremely difficult to run, almost as though the bag will not open without much force. I am definitely going to send it back because I cannot even open the bag without a struggle. Has anyone else experienced this, or did I just get a faulty zipper?


It actually gets better with use. Try using the wax paper method and will be smooth as butter.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Suburbachic said:


> It actually gets better with use. Try using the wax paper method and will be smooth as butter.


Because it's a recessed zipper it definitely takes some getting used to. It's hard to explain but there is a way of holding the outer edge and sliding along with one hand while you zip with the other that has worked best for me.


----------



## bella89

daisychainz said:


> Hello everyone. My reverse just came today and the main zipper is extremely difficult to run, almost as though the bag will not open without much force. I am definitely going to send it back because I cannot even open the bag without a struggle. Has anyone else experienced this, or did I just get a faulty zipper?



I found attaching a key chain (I use a Fendi fur charm) makes the zipper really easy to use.


----------



## daisychainz

Suburbachic said:


> It actually gets better with use. Try using the wax paper method and will be smooth as butter.


Thank you for the tip. I just tried this and it definitely runs smoother, not perfect, but not nearly as bad as before. I will try some of the other methods as well, like attaching a charm pull and holding the edge. I was just thinking it needed to go back because it was faulty, but it seems that is how many of them are. Thank you everyone, I feel better about it now and hope to get used to it. I received a reverse Made in France model, I have no idea how that factors in but thought I would mention it. It's a cute bag!


----------



## ShireeC

I received my reverse today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I wasn’t sure if I’d love it, but I DO!!! I am very happy with it and it’s also made in France [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tam0o

Has anyone been able to purchase replacement straps or found an off brand strap that's really similar to the original straps?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My hubby and kids surprised me with this little beauty for my birthday/Christmas gift!


----------



## gagabag

bella89 said:


> I found attaching a key chain (I use a Fendi fur charm) makes the zipper really easy to use.



This! I found that this one was the most effective trick to open & close the darn zip of my psm. I think it’s inherent to the bag. This was never a problem to my pm backpack.


----------



## gagabag

HeartMyMJs said:


> My hubby and kids surprised me with this little beauty for my birthday/Christmas gift!
> View attachment 3913868
> 
> View attachment 3913870



Merry Christmas! What a thoughtful gift!

PS: where did u get the butterfly charm? I’m so obsessed with butterflies


----------



## HeartMyMJs

gagabag said:


> Merry Christmas! What a thoughtful gift!
> 
> PS: where did u get the butterfly charm? I’m so obsessed with butterflies



Thank you!!!  My daughter got it from H&M.


----------



## Suburbachic

ShireeC said:


> I received my reverse today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I wasn’t sure if I’d love it, but I DO!!! I am very happy with it and it’s also made in France [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Is the lining inside nylon or like twill canvas fabric?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Suburbachic said:


> Is the lining inside nylon or like twill canvas fabric?


Nylon, nice and shiny!


----------



## Suburbachic

SeattleLVLover said:


> Nylon, nice and shiny!


Thanks...hoping for that..cant wait to pick up my reverse at the store when it arrives. I had to give up the reg mono after so many issues and several exgs..but the reverse never heard issues from others.


----------



## tam0o

Happy Holidays! Anybody get a palm springs today?


----------



## Yolanda0205

tam0o said:


> Happy Holidays! Anybody get a palm springs today?


Congrats on your new bag!! Your puppy is adorable!! And of course the bag too


----------



## Shan29

tam0o said:


> Mine arrived today! Made in Italy, 41st week of this year. My alignment is also not 100% perfect. What do you think? Keep or try to find a better aligned one?





Suburbachic said:


> It looks great..keep it. Might be tough to get another one.





michelle217 said:


> I think your alignment looks good. VERY close on the front. And the sides... I've never seen one with perfect side alignment. It's usually all over the place. I'd keep it and enjoy!



Hi hi! Dont mean to disrupt the peace here but omg I did see someone with near perfect alignment on the side. 
Her insta is a.n.n_closet

She did a quick unboxing of the bag in one of her post!


I drooled looking at it! I know how hard it is to come by one as perfect as this


----------



## tam0o

Shan29 said:


> Hi hi! Dont mean to disrupt the peace here but omg I did see someone with near perfect alignment on the side.
> Her insta is a.n.n_closet
> 
> She did a quick unboxing of the bag in one of her post!
> 
> 
> I drooled looking at it! I know how hard it is to come by one as perfect as this


OMG!! That's the most perfect I've ever seen.. I didn't even know it could be that much aligned.. I'm so jelly


----------



## Suburbachic

Shan29 said:


> Hi hi! Dont mean to disrupt the peace here but omg I did see someone with near perfect alignment on the side.
> Her insta is a.n.n_closet
> 
> She did a quick unboxing of the bag in one of her post!
> 
> 
> I drooled looking at it! I know how hard it is to come by one as perfect as this


Wow! That's the first time I have seen a mini so perfectly aligned. It is like a piece of art


----------



## galslovebags

Suburbachic said:


> Wow! That's the first time I have seen a mini so perfectly aligned. It is like a piece of art



It is like a piece of art! Wow


----------



## Shan29

Haha wowee indeed! Mine has arrived..gonna collect it later or tomorrow. Think I will be disappointed with my alignment [emoji33]


----------



## tam0o

Shan29 said:


> Haha wowee indeed! Mine has arrived..gonna collect it later or tomorrow. Think I will be disappointed with my alignment [emoji33]


How picky are you about the alignment? Hopefully it's good! Mine isn't perfect but I'm not that picky, I love it anyways because it still functions the same


----------



## Shan29

tam0o said:


> How picky are you about the alignment? Hopefully it's good! Mine isn't perfect but I'm not that picky, I love it anyways because it still functions the same



Hahah ermm now that I have seen a near perfect one...i expect to see more pieces like that? Mine is the world tour one so I dont think I can just pick another piece


----------



## Suburbachic

I was able to pick up my reverse at the store yesterday which was a day early. Workmanship on it is better than my previous minis and MIF too. 
Just want to share..when I was busy catching up w/  my SA and checking new items.. I placed my epi jean steamer on top of the display case. other ladies at the store mistook my baby as a display bag. DH had to fend them off as they wanted to grab it .


----------



## Poochie231080

Suburbachic said:


> I was able to pick up my reverse at the store yesterday which was a day early. Workmanship on it is better than my previous minis and MIF too.
> Just want to share..when I was busy catching up w/  my SA and checking new items.. I placed my epi jean steamer on top of the display case. other ladies at the store mistook my baby as a display bag. DH had to fend them off as they wanted to grab it .



hahaha...i had that happened to me once with a custom order LV


----------



## BagZPlz

Hi everyone longtime lurker here finally made account because I had a question!

I've been after this backpack for sometime now and I ordered one from the LV website and finally received it today. Does this front tab look strange to you guys? Also I've searched this thread and others for answers so please redirect me if I'm wrong, but how do we read the data codes on these bags? Like what does PL4177 mean? My friend has one that says CA4197 but it's in a different spot... maybe because it was made in a different country from mine? Also... is the country where is made make a difference in quality? Or is it just preference? Mine is made in Italy and my friends is made in Spain but I see that other people prefer made in France. 

Just re-read my post, thanks for bearing with me on all these questions lol and thanks in advance!!


----------



## tam0o

BagZPlz said:


> Hi everyone longtime lurker here finally made account because I had a question!
> 
> I've been after this backpack for sometime now and I ordered one from the LV website and finally received it today. Does this front tab look strange to you guys? Also I've searched this thread and others for answers so please redirect me if I'm wrong, but how do we read the data codes on these bags? Like what does PL4177 mean? My friend has one that says CA4197 but it's in a different spot... maybe because it was made in a different country from mine? Also... is the country where is made make a difference in quality? Or is it just preference? Mine is made in Italy and my friends is made in Spain but I see that other people prefer made in France.
> 
> Just re-read my post, thanks for bearing with me on all these questions lol and thanks in advance!!


I think yours  looks great! I'm not sure what you're referring to about the tab, it looks good to me.. But I'm no expert and just recently got mine also.
I'm also wondering about the difference in where it's made. Mine is made in Italy also, which I'm not bothered by because I do not have any other items made in Italy so I think it's neat. I have other items that are made in France, Spain, USA.. And they're all holding up great and I've had no issues with them.


----------



## tam0o

Oh also, for the date code question.. PL usually refers to the country it is made in, the first and third number represent the week it's made (47) and the second and fourth number represent the year it is made (17)..so it was made in Italy on the 47th week in 2017. You can also Google something like "Louis Vuitton date code" and you'll see a list of various initials and what country they refer to.


----------



## BagZPlz

tam0o said:


> I think yours  looks great! I'm not sure what you're referring to about the tab, it looks good to me.. But I'm no expert and just recently got mine also.
> I'm also wondering about the difference in where it's made. Mine is made in Italy also, which I'm not bothered by because I do not have any other items made in Italy so I think it's neat. I have other items that are made in France, Spain, USA.. And they're all holding up great and I've had no issues with them.



Oh yay thanks! I was comparing it to my friends and her tab looked a little bit smaller and not as deeply imprinted. That's good to know that quality is on par in the different countries! Makes me feel better  and thank you for explaining the date cords to me, helped me out so much! Knowledge is power lol


----------



## tam0o

BagZPlz said:


> Oh yay thanks! I was comparing it to my friends and her tab looked a little bit smaller and not as deeply imprinted. That's good to know that quality is on par in the different countries! Makes me feel better  and thank you for explaining the date cords to me, helped me out so much! Knowledge is power lol


Ohhh I see it now! Maybe it's an Italy thing because my tab is also on the larger side compared to some others that I've seen. The imprinting on yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Suburbachic

BagZPlz said:


> Hi everyone longtime lurker here finally made account because I had a question!
> 
> I've been after this backpack for sometime now and I ordered one from the LV website and finally received it today. Does this front tab look strange to you guys? Also I've searched this thread and others for answers so please redirect me if I'm wrong, but how do we read the data codes on these bags? Like what does PL4177 mean? My friend has one that says CA4197 but it's in a different spot... maybe because it was made in a different country from mine? Also... is the country where is made make a difference in quality? Or is it just preference? Mine is made in Italy and my friends is made in Spain but I see that other people prefer made in France.
> 
> Just re-read my post, thanks for bearing with me on all these questions lol and thanks in advance!!


The alignment looks awesome and good on the label imprint. For the date code, my previous minis were inside the pocket. Mif and mis. My latest one is no longer in the inside pocket. It is inside near the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Shan29

Just sharing (i have already posted up the photos in the world tour club thread)

It appears my bag was made in the 48th week of 2017 but i only placed my order on the 50th week. I guess there are PS minis lying around in the factory waiting to be ordered and customised[emoji23]


----------



## leann1221

I've been stalking this thread for a few days now because I've been dying to get my hands on this bag! I spoke with customer service sometime last week and they informed me that these were out of stock online and in store and that the waitlist had been closed since the demand was so high  I was so shocked that there was this huge thread about this bag and I've been taking everyone's advice to check the website frequently and yesterday..... I SAW THE "PLACE IN CART" BUTTON! I didn't think twice and immediately ordered it! I'm so excited to pick it up this weekend - thank you ladies for all the advice! This may be the beginning of an expensive addiction


----------



## monicalvlv

I recently was able to score on pochette metis in the reverse monogram and realized that the reverse strap on palmsprings mini look so cute! I've seen posts about palmsprings + PM monogram strap but I think the reverse adds a little extra something! I prefer wearing my palmsprings as a crossbody and wasn't really a big fan of the thin strap, but I think this way I don't really feel the need to buy palmsprings in the reverse monogram (#thestruggleisreal). I feel like the reverse is so difficult to photograph well but oh well


----------



## Poochie231080

monicalvlv said:


> I recently was able to score on pochette metis in the reverse monogram and realized that the reverse strap on palmsprings mini look so cute! I've seen posts about palmsprings + PM monogram strap but I think the reverse adds a little extra something! I prefer wearing my palmsprings as a crossbody and wasn't really a big fan of the thin strap, but I think this way I don't really feel the need to buy palmsprings in the reverse monogram (#thestruggleisreal). I feel like the reverse is so difficult to photograph well but oh well



Both of my minis with reverse xl strap


----------



## leann1221

Monogram is in stock on the website right now! If anyone wants to snag it


----------



## LVLOYAL12

leann1221 said:


> Monogram is in stock on the website right now! If anyone wants to snag it



I snagged one 1/6!![emoji12] I’ve never stalked a bag so hard in my life. I told myself I wasn’t gonna pay $1940 for it, but I couldn’t pass up the opportunity. I hope it’s worth it!!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Shan29 said:


> Just sharing (i have already posted up the photos in the world tour club thread)
> 
> It appears my bag was made in the 48th week of 2017 but i only placed my order on the 50th week. I guess there are PS minis lying around in the factory waiting to be ordered and customised[emoji23]
> View attachment 3917398


So much yes!!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Just have to chime in to say what an amazing little bag this is. I carried it for two weeks while away at Disney World both on a quick Caribbean cruise and a week at the parks. Here it is braving the waters of Splash Mountain. It actually carried way more than I thought and was much easier to get in and out of once I got the hang of it!


----------



## frenchyo8

SeattleLVLover said:


> Just have to chime in to say what an amazing little bag this is. I carried it for two weeks while away at Disney World both on a quick Caribbean cruise and a week at the parks. Here it is braving the waters of Splash Mountain. It actually carried way more than I thought and was much easier to get in and out of once I got the hang of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927196



Love this pic!! Looks like you had a stylish and fabulous time!!


----------



## Megs

SeattleLVLover said:


> Just have to chime in to say what an amazing little bag this is. I carried it for two weeks while away at Disney World both on a quick Caribbean cruise and a week at the parks. Here it is braving the waters of Splash Mountain. It actually carried way more than I thought and was much easier to get in and out of once I got the hang of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927196



This pic is amazing!! I laughed out loud - true tPFer!!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Megs said:


> This pic is amazing!! I laughed out loud - true tPFer!!


 This made my day!


----------



## katg519

I’m in Europe (London, Brussels, and Milan) for business travel and this bag is sold out everywhere!  Was hoping to be able to buy it here for the cheaper amount but unfortunately it’s not going to happen!  *sad*


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Got a new strap (non LV) today on a hunch it might look cute with the Mini PS. I am having serious fun playing with different straps and charms for this bag!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Reverse monogram available now on the US site: https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/...-backpack-mini-monogram-reverse-canvas-013918


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Dupe post.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

When this bag 1st came out, I didn’t like it. It really grew on me. My SA & I thought I’d NEVER get it. Well, it arrived despite the rain, sleet, & snow. It’s not perfectly aligned in the front, but I’m in love!


----------



## michelle217

Head's up -- 2 PSM monograms currently available on the US & CAD online stores!


----------



## BagZPlz

LVLOYAL12 said:


> When this bag 1st came out, I didn’t like it. It really grew on me. My SA & I thought I’d NEVER get it. Well, it arrived despite the rain, sleet, & snow. It’s not perfectly aligned in the front, but I’m in love!
> View attachment 3932488



We are the same! this bag was never on my radar. I wanted the PM because it felt more practical, but I reaaaaally love it now! I don't know what happened, but it sparks lots of joy Enjoy your bag!!!


----------



## LizzieLV

SeattleLVLover said:


> Just have to chime in to say what an amazing little bag this is. I carried it for two weeks while away at Disney World both on a quick Caribbean cruise and a week at the parks. Here it is braving the waters of Splash Mountain. It actually carried way more than I thought and was much easier to get in and out of once I got the hang of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927196


Amazing!


----------



## LVLOYAL12

BagZPlz said:


> We are the same! this bag was never on my radar. I wanted the PM because it felt more practical, but I reaaaaally love it now! I don't know what happened, but it sparks lots of joy Enjoy your bag!!!



Absolutely! Same to you[emoji847]


----------



## HGT

It’s a great travel bag!

IG @hgthfairy


----------



## Shan29

Do you all feel that the bag loses its shape after awhile?


----------



## bella89

Shan29 said:


> Do you all feel that the bag loses its shape after awhile?


I don't think so.  Mine almost a year old and I've carried it pretty consistently in that time; plus it's kept pretty full, too.  Still stands up by itself, too.


----------



## Shan29

bella89 said:


> I don't think so.  Mine almost a year old and I've carried it pretty consistently in that time; plus it's kept pretty full, too.  Still stands up by itself, too.



Yes mine stands too..just feel the canvas is much softer after weeks of use. I saw someone elses that looks out of shape when worn crossbody. Could be the weight of the bag on the 2 little d-rings. Not looking forward to mine being like that


----------



## bella89

Shan29 said:


> Yes mine stands too..just feel the canvas is much softer after weeks of use. I saw someone elses that looks out of shape when worn crossbody. Could be the weight of the bag on the 2 little d-rings. Not looking forward to mine being like that



Mine doesn't feel softer at all and the zipper still offers nice resistance.  I would just enjoy your bag, nothing stays perfect forever


----------



## tam0o

How do you guys feel about fakes? I've seen many bad fakes but there was one really good fake posted on YouTube and it really kinda annoyed me..


----------



## BagZPlz

tam0o said:


> How do you guys feel about fakes? I've seen many bad fakes but there was one really good fake posted on YouTube and it really kinda annoyed me..



Hate them Which vid was it? I saw one video where this girl gave her best friend one for her birthday... but it was a terrible fake and she even said she had ordered another "better" one to give her, but gave her the bad one in the meanwhile.


----------



## BagZPlz

Has anyone traveled abroad with their bags? I was thinking about a trip to Paris or London but I'm worried about theft or pick pocketing...


----------



## tam0o

BagZPlz said:


> Hate them Which vid was it? I saw one video where this girl gave her best friend one for her birthday... but it was a terrible fake and she even said she had ordered another "better" one to give her, but gave her the bad one in the meanwhile.



I saw that one too.. Yuck! That's a cruel prank. 
Here's the one I'm talking about :


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Shan29 said:


> Do you all feel that the bag loses its shape after awhile?



Kat L has a really good wear & tear video on YouTube. It was helpful for me on making my decision to get this bag. Personally, I’m not gonna overpack this bag as it’s a mini bag not a neverfull or full size backpack. Hopefully, that will help preserve shape.


----------



## PrincessAsya

tam0o said:


> I saw that one too.. Yuck! That's a cruel prank.
> Here's the one I'm talking about :




As sick as this is, it's also amusing.  Perfect alignment of the Mini, if nothing else


----------



## Poochie231080

With patchwork reverse strap and laduree xmas charm


----------



## Jjsshh

Poochie231080 said:


> With patchwork reverse strap and laduree xmas charm


Hi ! Did you bought the strap separately?  It looks great on your psm [emoji7] 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poochie231080

Jjsshh said:


> Hi ! Did you bought the strap separately?  It looks great on your psm [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk



Yes, bought at LV Champs Ellysees Paris as there’s none in my country


----------



## Suburbachic

BagZPlz said:


> Hate them Which vid was it? I saw one video where this girl gave her best friend one for her birthday... but it was a terrible fake and she even said she had ordered another "better" one to give her, but gave her the bad one in the meanwhile.


Saw that vid. They even considered it cute..it was a super bad fake. 
I'd rather buy something similar in style that is a lower end brand that I can afford than condone the proliferation of fakes.


----------



## Suburbachic

tam0o said:


> How do you guys feel about fakes? I've seen many bad fakes but there was one really good fake posted on YouTube and it really kinda annoyed me..


Getting annoyed too with all the fake LV PS minis and sunnies (ex The Party) that people are listing on Ebay and claiming it is authentic. For the sunnies they are even listing for at or more than the retail price of a real one! . People are even watching those listings and don't even know it is fake. I kept on reporting it though. They need to be stopped.


----------



## ivyvid

No fear of snow now[emoji38]


----------



## orca1981

Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Suburbachic

orca1981 said:


> Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935668
> View attachment 3935669


I am on my 4th PS mini due to the leather chapes issue. I never experienced any cracking..knock on wood..


----------



## wheihk

orca1981 said:


> Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935668
> View attachment 3935669


seems like the cracks are from the escalators???


----------



## orca1981

Suburbachic said:


> I am on my 4th PS mini due to the leather chapes issue. I never experienced any cracking..knock on wood..



Whoa! Fourth? My goodness  hope it will be your last PS mini


----------



## orca1981

wheihk said:


> seems like the cracks are from the escalators???



It does look like it had been stuck in one! [emoji23]


----------



## wheihk

orca1981 said:


> It does look like it had been stuck in one! [emoji23]


are the pictures from a Korean blog?


----------



## orca1981

wheihk said:


> are the pictures from a Korean blog?



It was a Korean sale posting.


----------



## BagZPlz

Poochie231080 said:


> With patchwork reverse strap and laduree xmas charm



Infrarouge is soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## BagZPlz

Suburbachic said:


> Saw that vid. They even considered it cute..it was a super bad fake.
> I'd rather buy something similar in style that is a lower end brand that I can afford than condone the proliferation of fakes.



Same here... it was a terrible fake


----------



## Suburbachic

orca1981 said:


> Whoa! Fourth? My goodness  hope it will be your last PS mini


Thats what I said when I got the 3rd. Technically I'm on my 5th. The 4th I returned as soon as I got it. Poorly made I had it delivered to my house instead of pick up from store.​


----------



## orca1981

Suburbachic said:


> Thats what I said when I got the 3rd. Technically I'm on my 5th. The 4th I returned as soon as I got it. Poorly made I had it delivered to my house instead of pick up from store.​



Oh no hope this time you got a good one. I guess I should get one from the boutique so if something happens to it they will help me with it.


----------



## Keren16

orca1981 said:


> Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935668
> View attachment 3935669



I had the exact same thing happen to my PS Mini & brought the bag to LV. They replaced the bag. No questions asked. It took about 2 wks for the replacement 
I thought it might have occurred because the zipper does not pull smoothly, causing strain on the canvas above it. I am very careful now so the same issue does not repeat


----------



## orca1981

Keren16 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to my PS Mini & brought the bag to LV. They replaced the bag. No questions asked. It took about 2 wks for the replacement
> I thought it might have occurred because the zipper does not pull smoothly, causing strain on the canvas above it. I am very careful now so the same issue does not repeat



Thank you for sharing your experience! This photo really made me scared about getting the bag. However, knowing LV will stand by their products I feel confident about getting it now. It just is so beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

orca1981 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! This photo really made me scared about getting the bag. However, knowing LV will stand by their products I feel confident about getting it now. It just is so beautiful!



It’s really a nice bag & much more spacious than I thought it would be. Besides the cute style it is practical & versatile. My reservation initially about buying the bag was I was not a backpack person. It turned out to be such a fun bag, I am happy I got it!
Good Luck. I hope you have a lot of enjoyment from the bag!


----------



## orca1981

Keren16 said:


> It’s really a nice bag & much more spacious than I thought it would be. Besides the cute style it is practical & versatile. My reservation initially about buying the bag was I was not a backpack person. It turned out to be such a fun bag, I am happy I got it!
> Good Luck. I hope you have a lot of enjoyment from the bag!



Thank you! Now I just have to patiently  wait for it to become available [emoji24]


----------



## Vancang

I have a question for all of you owners of mini Palm Springs backpack...have you ever regretted getting it? I am on the waiting list for this one,I am practicing with the MCM mini Bebe boo backpack and love it,but I am not sure if the LV will fit the same amount of things,is it spacious besides is a small bag? TIA


----------



## mzroyalflyness

orca1981 said:


> Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935668
> View attachment 3935669


I had a Palm Springs pm in reverse that I’ve noticed has these cracks. I had my reverse mini for almost a year and never saw that.


----------



## orca1981

mzroyalflyness said:


> I had a Palm Springs pm in reverse that I’ve noticed has these cracks. I had my reverse mini for almost a year and never saw that.



I wonder what causes those kind of cracks  that one in the photo is pretty bad.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Poochie231080 said:


> With patchwork reverse strap and laduree xmas charm



Super cute!  I love using the wider straps with my ps mini too.


----------



## AmorNChanel

mzroyalflyness said:


> I had a Palm Springs pm in reverse that I’ve noticed has these cracks. I had my reverse mini for almost a year and never saw that.



How long did you have the PS pm before you saw the cracks?  I have a PS mini that is in repair right now to replace the chaps (fraying threads). I need to check mine when it gets back for any cracks. I have had mine for 2 years now.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

It was preloved from Fashionphile ​


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Could it somehow be the zipper?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Vancang said:


> I have a question for all of you owners of mini Palm Springs backpack...have you ever regretted getting it? I am on the waiting list for this one,I am practicing with the MCM mini Bebe boo backpack and love it,but I am not sure if the LV will fit the same amount of things,is it spacious besides is a small bag? TIA



I have absolutely no regrets getting the mini PS backpack. It has been in constant rotation since I purchased it two years ago. And I am not a backpack person either. It’s just so cute! 

I can’t answer your question about the capacity since I don’t have a MCM bag.  Those are really cute too!


----------



## AmorNChanel

mzroyalflyness said:


> Could it somehow be the zipper?



That’s what I am thinking. I can’t see any cracks on my mini PS (2 years old) but i feel like the canvas in the exact same place may be getting close.  I often don’t zip my backpack all the way so maybe the number of times one zips and unzips may play into this.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

It’s so hard to zip my PS PM, I can’t imagine how it was brand new. I didn’t have such a problem with the mini. So I can see how it can affect it.


----------



## Shan29

Vancang said:


> I have a question for all of you owners of mini Palm Springs backpack...have you ever regretted getting it? I am on the waiting list for this one,I am practicing with the MCM mini Bebe boo backpack and love it,but I am not sure if the LV will fit the same amount of things,is it spacious besides is a small bag? TIA



I regretted my first one which was bought from a personal shopper. It was not in pristine condition though it was supposed to be brand new. But i didnt know better then
	

		
			
		

		
	



The shape was wooby.

I sold it then purchased the my lv world tour version. No regrets. Loving the customised look and the red interior


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Here’s my PS PM reverse mono


----------



## Vancang

Shan29 said:


> I regretted my first one which was bought from a personal shopper. It was not in pristine condition though it was supposed to be brand new. But i didnt know better then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939747
> 
> The shape was wooby.
> 
> I sold it then purchased the my lv world tour version. No regrets. Loving the customised look and the red interior



Yes you’re right it seemed wonky,and in the front it’s a no go...I got one a month ago (picture here)and it wasn’t aligned so I return it and I am in waiting list for another one hoping this one is aligned


----------



## Shan29

Vancang said:


> Yes you’re right it seemed wonky,and in the front it’s a no go...I got one a month ago (picture here)and it wasn’t aligned so I return it and I am in waiting list for another one hoping this one is aligned
> View attachment 3939828



I hope your perfect one comes soon!

My customised one didnt have perfect alignment but I believe the stickers overshadow it[emoji23]


----------



## bella89

Vancang said:


> I have a question for all of you owners of mini Palm Springs backpack...have you ever regretted getting it? I am on the waiting list for this one,I am practicing with the MCM mini Bebe boo backpack and love it,but I am not sure if the LV will fit the same amount of things,is it spacious besides is a small bag? TIA



Haven't regretted mine whatsoever!  I pretty much carry it every single day, mostly as a backpack because I love how easy it is to just sling and go.  I get lots of compliments on it too.  I don't know about the MCM bag but here's a list of what I carry in my PS on a daily basis:
* iPhone X in LV folio case
* Hermes Calvi
* Kabuki zippy coin purse as my wallet
* Mini Pochette stuffed full of stuff
* 6 ring key holder including bulky Mini Cooper key
* iPhone powerbank charger
* iPhone earbuds in a card case
* Sunglasses with a hard case

I feel it's almost like a magician's hat, it fits way more than you think it would.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

bella89 said:


> Haven't regretted mine whatsoever!  I pretty much carry it every single day, mostly as a backpack because I love how easy it is to just sling and go.  I get lots of compliments on it too.  I don't know about the MCM bag but here's a list of what I carry in my PS on a daily basis:
> * iPhone X in LV folio case
> * Hermes Calvi
> * Kabuki zippy coin purse as my wallet
> * Mini Pochette stuffed full of stuff
> * 6 ring key holder including bulky Mini Cooper key
> * iPhone powerbank charger
> * iPhone earbuds in a card case
> * Sunglasses with a hard case
> 
> I feel it's almost like a magician's hat, it fits way more than you think it would.


I joke with my husband that it's my little clown car when I start pulling everything out.  Mine has:
Small Kirigami pouch for cards/drivers license
Medium Kirigami pouch for small lotion, lip gloss, and brush
Vintage mono golf ball case for portable charger and cables
Sun glasses
Pixel XL 2 phone
Small pouch with earbuds


----------



## Poochie231080

It fits quite a bit, I am trying to downsize given my back pain

On the first pic, you see plenty of room left...
It had
*Bottega Veneta slim wallet and coin purse
*mini pochette
*sunglasses in soft case
*some balms and wet napkins
*multicles

And a big space still which you can use for agenda, powerbank or water bottle


----------



## Shan29

Poochie231080 said:


> It fits quite a bit, I am trying to downsize given my back pain
> 
> On the first pic, you see plenty of room left...
> It had
> *Bottega Veneta slim wallet and coin purse



Lol i use that same purple bottle for this bag too[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Poochie231080

Shan29 said:


> Lol i use that same purple bottle for this bag too[emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha i know sweetie! The larger half a litre won’t fit 

I got a phone call from my SA that the impossible had happened..as PS Mini Reverse seemed to be long discontinued in Europe, checked in France, Belgium and Netherlands and no and i was pleading to my SA to put a request still and this was approved by the GM...it came on Thursday (only waited a week!) and ofc it’s MIF. I’m
Picking it up today.


----------



## BagZPlz

Poochie231080 said:


> Hahaha i know sweetie! The larger half a litre won’t fit
> 
> I got a phone call from my SA that the impossible had happened..as PS Mini Reverse seemed to be long discontinued in Europe, checked in France, Belgium and Netherlands and no and i was pleading to my SA to put a request still and this was approved by the GM...it came on Thursday (only waited a week!) and ofc it’s MIF. I’m
> Picking it up today.



Yay!! That's so awesome!! It pays to be persistent! Pics when it arrives


----------



## AmorNChanel

mzroyalflyness said:


> Here’s my PS PM reverse mono



So sorry about your PS PM.  It should not wear like that. Have you taken it into LV to see what they say?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Poochie231080 said:


> Hahaha i know sweetie! The larger half a litre won’t fit
> 
> I got a phone call from my SA that the impossible had happened..as PS Mini Reverse seemed to be long discontinued in Europe, checked in France, Belgium and Netherlands and no and i was pleading to my SA to put a request still and this was approved by the GM...it came on Thursday (only waited a week!) and ofc it’s MIF. I’m
> Picking it up today.



Congrats!


----------



## Jenergyup

SeattleLVLover said:


> I joke with my husband that it's my little clown car when I start pulling everything out.  Mine has:
> Small Kirigami pouch for cards/drivers license
> Medium Kirigami pouch for small lotion, lip gloss, and brush
> Vintage mono golf ball case for portable charger and cables
> Sun glasses
> Pixel XL 2 phone
> Small pouch with earbuds


Ha! Such an apt description- it is a little clown car!!


----------



## Poochie231080

The PS Mini family photo 

The Reverse is made in France on week 46, 2017


----------



## tempurabits

i bought one last year & thought it looked kinda awkward on me & i didn’t know how to wear it ..... but i keep seeing pictures and it’s so cute, now i’m thinking i want it again, maybe it depends what i’m wearing it with? 

but the price is 300$ more than what u paid last year already [emoji24] 

how do you guys usually wear it ? crossbody ? or as a shoulder bag or backpack ?


----------



## Poochie231080

tempurabits said:


> i bought one last year & thought it looked kinda awkward on me & i didn’t know how to wear it ..... but i keep seeing pictures and it’s so cute, now i’m thinking i want it again, maybe it depends what i’m wearing it with?
> 
> but the price is 300$ more than what u paid last year already [emoji24]
> 
> how do you guys usually wear it ? crossbody ? or as a shoulder bag or backpack ?



Crossbody/shoulder depending on the strap I use

Here’s one pic


----------



## Bumbles

Poochie231080 said:


> The PS Mini family photo
> 
> The Reverse is made in France on week 46, 2017


You’re collection is to die for. I want the reverse but no luck in my country. You’re super lucky! Love them all


----------



## tam0o

tempurabits said:


> i bought one last year & thought it looked kinda awkward on me & i didn’t know how to wear it ..... but i keep seeing pictures and it’s so cute, now i’m thinking i want it again, maybe it depends what i’m wearing it with?
> 
> but the price is 300$ more than what u paid last year already [emoji24]
> 
> how do you guys usually wear it ? crossbody ? or as a shoulder bag or backpack ?


I'm sooooo in love with mine! I wore it cross body at first and have since switched to backpack style. Love both ways


----------



## BagZPlz

Poochie231080 said:


> The PS Mini family photo
> 
> The Reverse is made in France on week 46, 2017



your infrarouge is TDF!!! As is the rest of the fam! Love love love, congrats!!


----------



## cferyus

Hi! Hoping you guys can help me. I really want a backpack but can’t figure out which one will fit my 12” MacBook (newer model so smaller and lighter) I really want to use It for traveling. Please help!! Will It fit in any size?


----------



## katherinexo

cferyus said:


> Hi! Hoping you guys can help me. I really want a backpack but can’t figure out which one will fit my 12” MacBook (newer model so smaller and lighter) I really want to use It for traveling. Please help!! Will It fit in any size?



I know for sure  the MM would fit your MacBook! Idk about the PM size...


----------



## Poochie231080

BagZPlz said:


> your infrarouge is TDF!!! As is the rest of the fam! Love love love, congrats!!



Thank you sweetie! I fell hard for PS mini. I never expected it to be my most used bag (more than Metis)


----------



## Vancang

Thank you to the people who answered my question,I hope to join this club soon,my SA or CA called me today that they have one mini PS in hold for me,It looks fine on the stitches IMO soon to be mine(crossing fingers) how do you see it?


----------



## Poochie231080

Vancang said:


> Thank you to the people who answered my question,I hope to join this club soon,my SA or CA called me today that they have one mini PS in hold for me,It looks fine on the stitches IMO soon to be mine(crossing fingers) how do you see it?
> View attachment 3943150



I think it looks great


----------



## bole_ss

Reverse is “add to cart” us site...


----------



## Jinlikesfood

so my mini backpack is cracking near the top where the zipper meets the other fabric.i bought it second hand from fashionphile. do I cut my losses and resell back to fashionphile? they can't fix canvas right?


----------



## Vancang

Finally I am in this group,she is finally here and looks perfect for me!!!


----------



## Suburbachic

Vancang said:


> Finally I am in this group,she is finally here and looks perfect for me!!!
> View attachment 3946080


Alignment in front looks awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## FancyPants77

SeattleLVLover said:


> Got a new strap (non LV) today on a hunch it might look cute with the Mini PS. I am having serious fun playing with different straps and charms for this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930785
> View attachment 3930786



So cute!!! I love it


----------



## FancyPants77

orca1981 said:


> Hi I was browsing the web and came across this. It is palm springs mini monogram and look at the cracks! I had a mini but sold it thinking it was too small for me and now want to buy it again. However after seeing this photo I am a little scared to get one. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935668
> View attachment 3935669



Wow thanks for sharing. I’ve never seen cracks like this in canvas. I say, don’t hesitate to get one. Mine has zero issues and I got it when it came out. If anything like this were to ever happen LV would issue you a store credit


----------



## FancyPants77

Vancang said:


> Finally I am in this group,she is finally here and looks perfect for me!!!
> View attachment 3946080



She is perfect! So happy for you. Congrats on joining the club. You’re going to love it. And love your laduree charm


----------



## Vancang

FancyPants77 said:


> She is perfect! So happy for you. Congrats on joining the club. You’re going to love it. And love your laduree charm



Thank you!!! I am already loving it,I really stuffed it and it’s not heavy,and it’s very spacious,I just can’t believe the comfort in this little backpack,I am happy I got it!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Vancang said:


> Thank you!!! I am already loving it,I really stuffed it and it’s not heavy,and it’s very spacious,I just can’t believe the comfort in this little backpack,I am happy I got it!!



It truly is a fantastic purchase . Very carefree. So squishy and comfortable. And it’s fantastic when you line your items up horizontally inside. Makes everything so easy to grab. So happy for you!


----------



## Jenergyup

FancyPants77 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing. I’ve never seen cracks like this in canvas. I say, don’t hesitate to get one. Mine has zero issues and I got it when it came out. If anything like this were to ever happen LV would issue you a store credit


I got cracks in my canvas around the zip line and LV replaced it with a new one. So far no issues on my replacement which is a year old. Good luck!


----------



## kewlada

hello all, does anyone know if LV sells the straps which come along with mini palm spring separately?!

i have been using 1 strap as crossbody and it looks kinda worn out. am thinking of getting another one so that when i wear as a backpack, the straps won’t look so different.


----------



## tempurabits

Anyone think this bag is more on the trendy side and will go out of style ? I want one but i'm not sure if this bag will stand the test of time :O


----------



## SMClark23

tempurabits said:


> Anyone think this bag is more on the trendy side and will go out of style ? I want one but i'm not sure if this bag will stand the test of time :O


I just bought this and I'm having buyers regret for the same reason! It's so cute and I love it, but will I love it in 5 years?


----------



## tempurabits

SMClark23 said:


> I just bought this and I'm having buyers regret for the same reason! It's so cute and I love it, but will I love it in 5 years?


 Yea... i'm not sure if i should get that or get a chanel boy as my next bag, if i have the chance to go out of the country to find one this year ... it's impossible to find the right combo in canada 

Or maybe by that time.....i'll have both


----------



## SeattleLVLover

tempurabits said:


> Yea... i'm not sure if i should get that or get a chanel boy as my next bag, if i have the chance to go out of the country to find one this year ... it's impossible to find the right combo in canada
> 
> Or maybe by that time.....i'll have both



Worn as a crossbody I think it will stand the test of time. I took a photo of it next to my new Alma and it fits right in with a more classic bag.


----------



## bole_ss

Do many of you wear this as an actual backpack?


----------



## sadhunni

bole_ss said:


> Do many of you wear this as an actual backpack?


I wear both ways.


----------



## tam0o

I wear both ways also.
I'm not concerned with it being trendy.. I love it and it functions well for my lifestyle so it's a keeper for me. If I'm the only one rocking this mini backpack 5 years from now, I'll just feel even more special


----------



## michellemkb

cferyus said:


> Hi! Hoping you guys can help me. I really want a backpack but can’t figure out which one will fit my 12” MacBook (newer model so smaller and lighter) I really want to use It for traveling. Please help!! Will It fit in any size?



I have a 12” MacBook, it fits in my MM Palm Springs


----------



## afergie25

A monogram mini popped up last night around 9:25 pm EST and I was able to grab it. Glad I finally get to add this bag to my collection. I can’t wait for its arrival.


----------



## bole_ss

sadhunni said:


> I wear both ways.





tam0o said:


> I wear both ways also.
> I'm not concerned with it being trendy.. I love it and it functions well for my lifestyle so it's a keeper for me. If I'm the only one rocking this mini backpack 5 years from now, I'll just feel even more special



Thanks! I’m also wondering how the front pocket is used? It seems like it’s snug on top and wide at the base, so what would you put in there? Or is it just for the look?


----------



## kewlada

bole_ss said:


> Thanks! I’m also wondering how the front pocket is used? It seems like it’s snug on top and wide at the base, so what would you put in there? Or is it just for the look?



for me, i find that the front pocket is impossible to put anything in. so i’m not using it at all


----------



## Vancang

bole_ss said:


> Thanks! I’m also wondering how the front pocket is used? It seems like it’s snug on top and wide at the base, so what would you put in there? Or is it just for the look?



I was able to put a sanitizer and a small hand cream,also I’ve heard people are keeping their headphones or charging cable in there too!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Vancang said:


> Finally I am in this group,she is finally here and looks perfect for me!!!
> View attachment 3946080



Congrats!  She is perfection!


----------



## tam0o

bole_ss said:


> Thanks! I’m also wondering how the front pocket is used? It seems like it’s snug on top and wide at the base, so what would you put in there? Or is it just for the look?



I've read some people have trouble putting things in there.. But I have small hands and am able to access it easily.. I put a hair tie, chapstick, bobby pins, and parking passes there.


----------



## AmorNChanel

tempurabits said:


> Anyone think this bag is more on the trendy side and will go out of style ? I want one but i'm not sure if this bag will stand the test of time :O



I had the EXACT same concerns as you. I don’t generally get trendy bags.  In my opinion, I think this bag is trendy (I am more of a classics girl). However the PS mini was TOO darn cute to pass up. The versatility was also another factor. Being able to wear it different ways will give the bag more longevity, I think. 

Ultimately, no regrets WHATSOEVER. I highly recommend if you love it.


----------



## bole_ss

Vancang said:


> I was able to put a *sanitizer* and a small hand cream,also I’ve heard people are keeping their *headphones or charging cable* in there too!





tam0o said:


> I've read some people have trouble putting things in there.. But I have small hands and am able to access it easily.. I put a hair tie, *chapstick*, bobby pins, and *parking passes* there.



That’s awesome thanks! I would have never thought of it but seeing your suggestions makes me say “duh”. These are items I’m always needing a small compartment for


----------



## shelui4

kewlada said:


> hello all, does anyone know if LV sells the straps which come along with mini palm spring separately?!
> 
> i have been using 1 strap as crossbody and it looks kinda worn out. am thinking of getting another one so that when i wear as a backpack, the straps won’t look so different.





kewlada said:


> hello all, does anyone know if LV sells the straps which come along with mini palm spring separately?!
> 
> i have been using 1 strap as crossbody and it looks kinda worn out. am thinking of getting another one so that when i wear as a backpack, the straps won’t look so different.



When I bought my ps mini, I had asked my SA if the straps ever needed to be replaced if they would sell them separately and she just told me to bring them back in and they can replace for me. But didn’t say how much though.. sorry!


----------



## JNguyen199

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered this bag through my LV store who has now introduced a 'order' system, the SA said it'll be 3-5 working days since Wednesday, hopefully i would be able to join this thread soon!


----------



## bole_ss

Posting because who doesn’t loove eye candy but sad because my stuff doesn’t fit. This bag is so freaking cute and tiny and sadly that’s also it’s downfall. I even got a MiF! I wish stores had bags in stock so I wouldn’t have to waste my time ordering online just to return


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Question for you guys. Found this little tear in the canvas today and not sure what to do. Doubtful they can repair, but so doesn't seem major enough to merit an exchange. Should I take it into the store? I've carried the bag steadily since mid December when I bought it.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

tempurabits said:


> Anyone think this bag is more on the trendy side and will go out of style ? I want one but i'm not sure if this bag will stand the test of time :O



It is trendy, but not like Gucci trendy if that makes sense. I think backpacks are the trend, & I don’t carry it as a backpack. I plan on carrying it for years to come. It’s too versatile, cute, & practical to let go IMO.


----------



## bella89

SeattleLVLover said:


> Question for you guys. Found this little tear in the canvas today and not sure what to do. Doubtful they can repair, but so doesn't seem major enough to merit an exchange. Should I take it into the store? I've carried the bag steadily since mid December when I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 3949881



All this talk of canvas tears is making me worried!  I would take it to LV just because I think tears like that can start to escalate.  Granted I’m only basing this on what I saw with my mom’s Neverful.


----------



## kewlada

shelui4 said:


> When I bought my ps mini, I had asked my SA if the straps ever needed to be replaced if they would sell them separately and she just told me to bring them back in and they can replace for me. But didn’t say how much though.. sorry!



thanks for this! i’ll just bring over to the store and ask them then!! thank you!


----------



## ultravisitor

tempurabits said:


> Anyone think this bag is more on the trendy side and will go out of style ? I want one but i'm not sure if this bag will stand the test of time :O


Backpacks are just a general bag shape/style, like a duffel, so they'll never really be totally "out". They may not always be on trend like they are now, but do you want to be a slave to trends? Consider, for example, the monogram canvas. It's definitely on trend right now, but it hasn't always been. Tastes have gone back and forth on it. Has it ever really been out, though? Definitely not to a certain subset of people.

Remember that style is personal. If you develop your personal style so that a backpack always works, then the bag will never be out of place.


----------



## ohmyjessah

New baby is here!

This is going to sound really weird but last night I took a NeoCitron because I was feeling sick and so I had one of those really deep sleeps where you don't know what year it is when you wake up.. lol ANYWAYS in my dream I walked into the Louis Vuitton flagship in Toronto and had a dream they had the Reverse Palm Springs backpack. So when I waked up I just said to myself "just go and see" so I got ready and Uber'd my way downtown and walked in there and just browsed around nervously, then a lady walked up to me and asked if I was looking for something. I said "well I know this is a long shot but do you have any mini palm springs in stock?" and she responds "i think i might have something you want" and so I lit up like a Christmas tree and sure enough she unlocks one of the drawers and pulls out this beautyyyyyy! Mind you, I've been stalking the Louis Vuitton CA website for months now waiting for these to go back in stalk. She was telling me that this is the only one they've had in stalk for a while. So happy and thankful !

For those in Canada, price ended up $2870.00 with the stupid 13% tax 

PS don't mind my fingerprinted lap top


----------



## Suburbachic

ohmyjessah said:


> New baby is here!
> 
> This is going to sound really weird but last night I took a NeoCitron because I was feeling sick and so I had one of those really deep sleeps where you don't know what year it is when you wake up.. lol ANYWAYS in my dream I walked into the Louis Vuitton flagship in Toronto and had a dream they had the Reverse Palm Springs backpack. So when I waked up I just said to myself "just go and see" so I got ready and Uber'd my way downtown and walked in there and just browsed around nervously, then a lady walked up to me and asked if I was looking for something. I said "well I know this is a long shot but do you have any mini palm springs in stock?" and she responds "i think i might have something you want" and so I lit up like a Christmas tree and sure enough she unlocks one of the drawers and pulls out this beautyyyyyy! Mind you, I've been stalking the Louis Vuitton CA website for months now waiting for these to go back in stalk. She was telling me that this is the only one they've had in stalk for a while. So happy and thankful !
> 
> For those in Canada, price ended up $2870.00 with the stupid 13% tax
> 
> PS don't mind my fingerprinted lap top
> 
> View attachment 3949979
> View attachment 3949980


Congrats! Sometimes just walking in at the store can be quite a nice surprise. I saw a couple bags myself that were no longer online and surprisingly found it at my local LV.


----------



## afergie25

Reverse monogram mini available on US LV


----------



## Louisgyal37

afergie25 said:


> Reverse monogram mini available on US LV


I’ve been a bad girl


----------



## afergie25

Louisgyal37 said:


> I’ve been a bad girl



Coffee confessions time...did you purchase something else along with the reverse mini backpack? Lol!


----------



## Louisgyal37

afergie25 said:


> Coffee confessions time...did you purchase something else along with the reverse mini backpack? Lol!


Yes, I was on the hunt for the retiro wallet in cerise to match my DE and Kabuki neverfulls as it dropped off the website. Found one, then came across this cutie..


----------



## AmorNChanel

bole_ss said:


> View attachment 3948438
> 
> 
> Posting because who doesn’t loove eye candy but sad because my stuff doesn’t fit. This bag is so freaking cute and tiny and sadly that’s also it’s downfall. I even got a MiF! I wish stores had bags in stock so I wouldn’t have to waste my time ordering online just to return



Such a cutie. Sorry it didn’t work out for you.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Ok need a little advice. I have the opportunity to purchase the Palm Springs mini backpack in reverse, order in pending status, but I know I should sell a couple items to help fund it. Would you sell the neverfull mm mono in RB and pochette mono accessories for it? I already have the NF in DE and Kabuki as well as the Palm Springs bkp in mono. For some reason, I seem to be weaning away from the vachetta leather...


----------



## Suburbachic

Louisgyal37 said:


> Ok need a little advice. I have the opportunity to purchase the Palm Springs mini backpack in reverse, order in pending status, but I know I should sell a couple items to help fund it. Would you sell the neverfull mm mono in RB and pochette mono accessories for it? I already have the NF in DE and Kabuki as well as the Palm Springs bkp in mono. For some reason, I seem to be weaning away from the vachetta leather...


I would go for it. If ever you want the NF again, it is a classic you can repurchase later on. Regarding the reverse we dont know until when that is going to be available.


----------



## JNguyen199

She's finally here!! up-on closer inspection it might not be perfectly aligned, but she is perfect to me! For those who's wondering, i didn't have to go on the waiting list for this MPS, my LV store ordered it for me and it came in 3 days (late pickup as i was away)! So happy to be able to finally join this club!! 

I do have a question- is the straps adjustable? as mine it extremely long to be worn as a backpack as i am only standing at 5'3, if you have adjusted it before, please let me know, thanks in advance!

P.s. it was made in France!


----------



## Vancang

Hurry girls there’s one mini reverse available in San Diego fashion valley mall!!


----------



## tempurabits

omgosh i saw the palm spring mini in stock online and ordered it but i saw the perfect chanel le boy and i just bought that too. the PSM is pretty cute.... should i keep both omg i wasn't planning to pull the trigger on two bags at once and i just got a logomania scarf too

I bought it once last year this time when it was cheaper but i returned it cause i wasn't sure if it was worth the price but ... i still find it cute but idl 

O i was hoping for a MIF PSM but it's made in spain ;o


----------



## afergie25

My bag finally came in. Will post pics soon.


----------



## afergie25

Since both straps are long I went ahead and separated apart one of the straps into two. From the pics, you can see from the strap that I separated into two, I used the longest part of the strap to put on the mini backpack and I put it on diagonally so the bag fits across the body with a closer fit (like a sling bag). 

I then used the small part of the strap and wrapped it around my wrist into a bracelet that I paired with my nano monogram bracelet. I kept the other strap its original length just in case I want to wear the bag as a crossbody with a longer length to it.


----------



## orca1981

FancyPants77 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing. I’ve never seen cracks like this in canvas. I say, don’t hesitate to get one. Mine has zero issues and I got it when it came out. If anything like this were to ever happen LV would issue you a store credit



Thanks! That makes me feel better about getting one  I am on the waitlist but honestly, I  don’t know how long until I can get my hands on one


----------



## asigg01

Yes, the straps are adjustable! It’s a great option for more petite frames. Sorry for my reply I’m just figuring this site out.

My reverse arrived yesterday and I was SO DISAPPOINTED. I think it’s stunning and wanted to love it, but I feel like it’s unflattering on my 5’11” curvy frame. I don’t know that the proportions are right on tall or curvy gals like myself.

Please tell me what you think. Keep it or find another bag to love? Wishing for more reverse monogram  options


----------



## asigg01

Yes


tempurabits said:


> omgosh i saw the palm spring mini in stock online and ordered it but i saw the perfect chanel le boy and i just bought that too. the PSM is pretty cute.... should i keep both omg i wasn't planning to pull the trigger on two bags at once and i just got a logomania scarf too
> 
> I bought it once last year this time when it was cheaper but i returned it cause i wasn't sure if it was worth the price but ... i still find it cute but idl
> 
> O i was hoping for a MIF PSM but it's made in spain ;o





JNguyen199 said:


> She's finally here!! up-on closer inspection it might not be perfectly aligned, but she is perfect to me! For those who's wondering, i didn't have to go on the waiting list for this MPS, my LV store ordered it for me and it came in 3 days (late pickup as i was away)! So happy to be able to finally join this club!!
> 
> I do have a question- is the straps adjustable? as mine it extremely long to be worn as a backpack as i am only standing at 5'3, if you have adjusted it before, please let me know, thanks in advance!
> 
> P.s. it was made in France!


,


----------



## wheihk

asigg01 said:


> Yes, the straps are adjustable! It’s a great option for more petite frames. Sorry for my reply I’m just figuring this site out.
> 
> My reverse arrived yesterday and I was SO DISAPPOINTED. I think it’s stunning and wanted to love it, but I feel like it’s unflattering on my 5’11” curvy frame. I don’t know that the proportions are right on tall or curvy gals like myself.
> 
> Please tell me what you think. Keep it or find another bag to love? Wishing for more reverse monogram  options


I think it should look better on you if you attach the strap to the loops on top !


----------



## Louisgyal37

asigg01 said:


> Yes, the straps are adjustable! It’s a great option for more petite frames. Sorry for my reply I’m just figuring this site out.
> 
> My reverse arrived yesterday and I was SO DISAPPOINTED. I think it’s stunning and wanted to love it, but I feel like it’s unflattering on my 5’11” curvy frame. I don’t know that the proportions are right on tall or curvy gals like myself.
> 
> Please tell me what you think. Keep it or find another bag to love? Wishing for more reverse monogram  options


Use the top loops and it should lay on your hip just fine. Don’t give up on it!!!!


----------



## bella89

asigg01 said:


> Yes, the straps are adjustable! It’s a great option for more petite frames. Sorry for my reply I’m just figuring this site out.
> 
> My reverse arrived yesterday and I was SO DISAPPOINTED. I think it’s stunning and wanted to love it, but I feel like it’s unflattering on my 5’11” curvy frame. I don’t know that the proportions are right on tall or curvy gals like myself.
> 
> Please tell me what you think. Keep it or find another bag to love? Wishing for more reverse monogram  options



I agree with wheihk and Louisgyal37, try attaching from the two top hooks and see if you like that better.  I'm shorter and heavier than you (size 16/18) and I carry mine everywhere, as a backpack and with just the two hooks for a crossbody/shoulder carry, though I don't particularly care for crossbody that much with any handbag.  Crossbody straps can get kinda awkward around the chest area for me, if you catch my drift   I personally love small handbags and think they compliment any body size.  I believe it comes down to how you style it and confidence carrying whatever you're wearing.  I think the bag looks really cute on you!  You may not just care for that particular way of carrying it.  At the same time, don't talk yourself into a handbag!  There's always another option out there somewhere.


----------



## ManilaMama

asigg01 said:


> Yes, the straps are adjustable! It’s a great option for more petite frames. Sorry for my reply I’m just figuring this site out.
> 
> My reverse arrived yesterday and I was SO DISAPPOINTED. I think it’s stunning and wanted to love it, but I feel like it’s unflattering on my 5’11” curvy frame. I don’t know that the proportions are right on tall or curvy gals like myself.
> 
> Please tell me what you think. Keep it or find another bag to love? Wishing for more reverse monogram  options



Your bag is beautiful! Put the straps on the top two hooks. It will look better I think!


----------



## eyes0nme19

Just added this cute Kate spade keychain


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I love your camel!  You wouldn't mind if I copied you and tracked one of these down for my collection?


----------



## eyes0nme19

SeattleLVLover said:


> I love your camel!  You wouldn't mind if I copied you and tracked one of these down for my collection?


By all means, go right ahead lol


----------



## Kitts

The mini reverse is "Place in Cart" right now for anyone that is looking.   (US site)


----------



## woodwinked

Do you guys throw in loose makeup and will that stain the interior of the bag? I typically bring a cushion, powder compact and a lip glow with me, but I’m not sure if a makeup pouch or mini pochette would be too bulky.


----------



## Ashzy

Does anyone know if they will be releasing this bag in any new colorways any time soon?


----------



## bella89

woodwinked said:


> Do you guys throw in loose makeup and will that stain the interior of the bag? I typically bring a cushion, powder compact and a lip glow with me, but I’m not sure if a makeup pouch or mini pochette would be too bulky.



I always keep my mini pochette in mine to carry makeup and it's never too bulky.  The lining is nylon so I guess it wouldn't be impossible to clean?


----------



## tempurabits

i got this bag last jan but ended up returning it but i still wanted the bag so i’ve been checking the site quite often & finally got my hands on one. I wanted to keep it this time. the one last year was made in france but this one is made in spain. 

But i just realized it looks misaligned right above the zippered pocket  especially the middle circular pattern ... i mean it’s not THAT bad ? i guess .. 

i have until the 2nd to return it .... should i return it first ... but idk when i’ll be able to find another one again , the store waiting lists are like half a year


----------



## fabuleux

tempurabits said:


> i got this bag last jan but ended up returning it but i still wanted the bag so i’ve been checking the site quite often & finally got my hands on one. I wanted to keep it this time. the one last year was made in france but this one is made in spain.
> 
> But i just realized it looks misaligned right above the zippered pocket  especially the middle circular pattern ... i mean it’s not THAT bad ? i guess ..
> 
> i have until the 2nd to return it .... should i return it first ... but idk when i’ll be able to find another one again , the store waiting lists are like half a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975043


Some people don’t mind. Some do. If it bothers you, return it.


----------



## tempurabits

fabuleux said:


> Some people don’t mind. Some do. If it bothers you, return it.






Here’s a closer picture, i looked at a lot of pictures of other people’s & most don’t have this misalignment hmmm 

i think it looks worse closer up ... ugh i wish there would be one available on the site right now


----------



## fabuleux

tempurabits said:


> View attachment 3975146
> 
> 
> Here’s a closer picture, i looked at a lot of pictures of other people’s & most don’t have this misalignment hmmm
> 
> i think it looks worse closer up ... ugh i wish there would be one available on the site right now


Again... you are clearly bothered by this—starting a thread on the Internet about it. So return the bag. Someone else will be thrilled to get it!


----------



## tam0o

I agree with the above.. It clearly bothers you and that feeling most likely will just get worse over time, especially since you already had one before but returned it. I think you'll be more inclined to keep and use the bag if you were 100% happy with print alignment.


----------



## michelle217

tempurabits said:


> View attachment 3975146
> 
> 
> Here’s a closer picture, i looked at a lot of pictures of other people’s & most don’t have this misalignment hmmm
> 
> i think it looks worse closer up ... ugh i wish there would be one available on the site right now


I got one from the website that looked exactly like this (made in Spain). I worried that I wouldn't get the chance for another one, but ultimately decided to send it back. Bought it again when I saw it online and it's perfect and from Italy. So go with your gut. There will be others.


----------



## woodwinked

michelle217 said:


> I got one from the website that looked exactly like this (made in Spain). I worried that I wouldn't get the chance for another one, but ultimately decided to send it back. Bought it again when I saw it online and it's perfect and from Italy. So go with your gut. There will be others.


Is there a difference based on where it's made in?  Congrats on getting a perfect one!! I managed to snag a Made-in-France piece, i wouldnt say it is perfectly aligned but the zipper is pretty smooth!


----------



## woodwinked

michelle217 said:


> I got one from the website that looked exactly like this (made in Spain). I worried that I wouldn't get the chance for another one, but ultimately decided to send it back. Bought it again when I saw it online and it's perfect and from Italy. So go with your gut. There will be others.


 I think it’s Not aligned perfectly , but I am worried I won’t be able to find another made-in-France piece! So I’m probably gonna keep it


----------



## tempurabits

michelle217 said:


> I got one from the website that looked exactly like this (made in Spain). I worried that I wouldn't get the chance for another one, but ultimately decided to send it back. Bought it again when I saw it online and it's perfect and from Italy. So go with your gut. There will be others.



ooo how long til you were able to see another one on the site? 



tam0o said:


> I agree with the above.. It clearly bothers you and that feeling most likely will just get worse over time, especially since you already had one before but returned it. I think you'll be more inclined to keep and use the bag if you were 100% happy with print alignment.



and i returned it once cause i bought another bag at that time and couldn't justify both! but i bought it again cause i still think its super cute. i just looked at a picture of that one its MIF and perfectly aligned  should'e kept it! it was cheaper last year too


----------



## tam0o

Awww  I'm sorry to hear that! Mine isn't perfectly aligned but it doesn't bother me at all. I just wish I bought it before all the price increases. Since you had a perfect one before, maybe you won't be happy with this one. But it's so hard to find nowadays that it might be awhile until you find another.


----------



## michelle217

woodwinked said:


> Is there a difference based on where it's made in?  Congrats on getting a perfect one!! I managed to snag a Made-in-France piece, i wouldnt say it is perfectly aligned but the zipper is pretty smooth!


LOL...no, no, I was just pleased it wasn't Made in USA, which is much more normal for bags purchased in US/CAD.


----------



## PrincessAsya

woodwinked said:


> I think it’s Not aligned perfectly , but I am worried I won’t be able to find another made-in-France piece! So I’m probably gonna keep it



It clearly bothers you, so I believe you should just return it.  For peace of mind, however, your MIF was NOT perfectly aligned either.  It's better than the current one, but by a tiny bit.  The middle is still off, the two sides are better.


----------



## lewisxjones

Just ordered one in monogram from client services on the phone, can't wait to pick it up on Saturday  anyone in the UK who's wanting one by the way she said they had a few in stock to order over the phone!


----------



## tempurabits

PrincessAsya said:


> It clearly bothers you, so I believe you should just return it.  For peace of mind, however, your MIF was NOT perfectly aligned either.  It's better than the current one, but by a tiny bit.  The middle is still off, the two sides are better.



the 3 pictures posted were actually all the MIS one. I found this picture it’s the one MIF. Does this look perfectly aligned or still slightly off? hmm 

HAHA i’ve been refreshing the website for days hoping i’ll see “place in cart” before my return period is over beginning of march


----------



## tempurabits

lewisxjones said:


> Just ordered one in monogram from client services on the phone, can't wait to pick it up on Saturday  anyone in the UK who's wanting one by the way she said they had a few in stock to order over the phone!



ooo wow i’m not from
the UK but just wondering, isn’t the stock from the phone the same as online? like if it’s available for phone order, then we can also see that online?


----------



## PrincessAsya

tempurabits said:


> the 3 pictures posted were actually all the MIS one. I found this picture it’s the one MIF. Does this look perfectly aligned or still slightly off? hmm
> View attachment 3975823



I am not a pro but it looks quite good. I hope you get one that you are happy with.


----------



## bella89

tempurabits said:


> the 3 pictures posted were actually all the MIS one. I found this picture it’s the one MIF. Does this look perfectly aligned or still slightly off? hmm
> 
> HAHA i’ve been refreshing the website for days hoping i’ll see “place in cart” before my return period is over beginning of march
> 
> View attachment 3975823



I don’t think I’ve ever seen a perfectly aligned PSM.  I think you have to accept that it won’t be perfect, but of course some are better than others. I personally don’t mind as I believe it gives the bag character.  Then again it’s a lot of money so you should be happy.  You may just have to accept less than perfect.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mine isn’t perfectly align either but I LOVE IT!!  It doesn’t bother me at all!  Also it’s MIS.  I’m just happy to own one!


----------



## tempurabits

i keep coming across the PSM reverse with "place in cart" probably like the 5th time i've seen it now :O but not the normal monogram


----------



## sarahwillis

Thoughts on the front pocket alignment? I know none of them are perfect and I'm ok with that but I'm wondering if this is too imperfect and I should try for another?

I also feel like the tab hangs pretty low?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bella89

sarahwillis said:


> Thoughts on the front pocket alignment? I know none of them are perfect and I'm ok with that but I'm wondering if this is too imperfect and I should try for another?
> 
> I also feel like the tab hangs pretty low?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



I think it looks fine.


----------



## tempurabits

sarahwillis said:


> Thoughts on the front pocket alignment? I know none of them are perfect and I'm ok with that but I'm wondering if this is too imperfect and I should try for another?
> 
> I also feel like the tab hangs pretty low?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!



I think it looks better than mine. DId you buy it online too? Is it MIS or MIF


----------



## sarahwillis

tempurabits said:


> I think it looks better than mine. DId you buy it online too? Is it MIS or MIF


Made in Italy. I know people like MIF over MIS. Is Italy ok?

I got it from an LV in a Saks.


----------



## tam0o

Mine is made in Italy also. I don't have a preference where my LV items are made. I have other bags & wallets that are made in USA, made in Spain, and made in France. I liked that my PSM is made in Italy because it's a country I didn't have yet.


----------



## ddchicago85

This is so trivial but I can’t stop messing with it lol. This ripple on the left side of the bag wasn’t there until recently, i just want it flat again lol.


----------



## ddchicago85

I guess the more I look at some other posts
Of PSM’s it seems to be a normal thing.


----------



## zoesassynuo

My new love today.

I went in to my local LV to put my name on the list for it. Was still contemplating but thought just put my name down and maybe 4-5 months down the road when the bag comes in I can decide.

Lucky me there was one in stock and I got to say this is super cute. Never had I want to carry a bag so much.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zipper for now still a bit hard to get through, hopefully it will soften a bit. I didn’t even check the bag fully before deciding I am going to buy it. Alignment not great but I can live with it.

And this is made in Italy.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tempurabits

zoesassynuo said:


> My new love today.
> 
> I went in to my local LV to put my name on the list for it. Was still contemplating but though just put my name down and maybe 4-5 months down the road when the bag come in I can decide.
> 
> Lucky me there was one in stock and I got to say this is super cute. Never had I want to carry a bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978515
> 
> 
> Zipper for now still a bit hard to get through, hopefully it will soften a bit. I didn’t even check the bag fully before deciding I am going to buy it. Alignment not great but I can live with it.
> 
> And this is made in Italy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow really! weren;t there a lot of people on the waiting list?? 
 i was told the waiting list here in Canada has over 100s of people on it and it can be up to a year


----------



## zoesassynuo

tempurabits said:


> Wow really! weren;t there a lot of people on the waiting list??
> i was told the waiting list here in Canada has over 100s of people on it and it can be up to a year



I am in Malaysia, we have about 3 LV store in the city centre. Apparently this store, the main store I went they don’t do waiting list. Is first come first serve basis if u are lucky. Guess it was my day yesterday. 

But I did start asking a few months back to have a look at another store, I remember that one has a waiting list and it was about 50-60 long. (The SA told me, customer flies in from
Neighbouring country just to buy it! )

So I guess it is all up to luck.


----------



## lewisxjones

My new Palm Springs mini  picked it up on Monday, shown here with my Pochette Metis in reverse.. alignment is pretty crap on my Palm Springs above the front pocket but it took me so long to get it, I don't want to risk giving it up and spending another 3 months trying to get another one.. I can look past the flaws for this beauty


----------



## abigailuribe_

lewisxjones said:


> My new Palm Springs mini  picked it up on Monday, shown here with my Pochette Metis in reverse.. alignment is pretty crap on my Palm Springs above the front pocket but it took me so long to get it, I don't want to risk giving it up and spending another 3 months trying to get another one.. I can look past the flaws for this beauty


Where did you get it from ?


----------



## lewisxjones

abigailuribe_ said:


> Where did you get it from ?



I called up client services (UK) last week and they shipped one over for me from France! I was lucky they had one available for shipment when I called.. I've called many times asking for it with no success. This is the same way I managed to get my Pochette Metis in the reverse too..


----------



## JNguyen199

lewisxjones said:


> My new Palm Springs mini  picked it up on Monday, shown here with my Pochette Metis in reverse.. alignment is pretty crap on my Palm Springs above the front pocket but it took me so long to get it, I don't want to risk giving it up and spending another 3 months trying to get another one.. I can look past the flaws for this beauty


The alignment looks pretty good to me, enjoy it! Congrats on scoring both!


----------



## abigailuribe_

lewisxjones said:


> I called up client services (UK) last week and they shipped one over for me from France! I was lucky they had one available for shipment when I called.. I've called many times asking for it with no success. This is the same way I managed to get my Pochette Metis in the reverse too..


Thank you!


----------



## JNguyen199

abigailuribe_ said:


> Where did you get it from ?


Just sharing it out there, I’m also from the UK and I managed to score the MPS without having to go on the waiting list, I just went to my local LV (I’ve never shopped from them before, just online) and they introduced an order in service because it was apart of selfridges, and they ordered the MPS in for me eventhough it’s was out of stock online and it came within 3 days!


----------



## tempurabits

JNguyen199 said:


> Just sharing it out there, I’m also from the UK and I managed to score the MPS without having to go on the waiting list, I just went to my local LV (I’ve never shopped from them before, just online) and they introduced an order in service because it was apart of selfridges, and they ordered the MPS in for me eventhough it’s was out of stock online and it came within 3 days!



 wow wish i can do that in canada
I';ve literally been stalking the website forever


----------



## leyley.27

Don’t lose hope, ladies. I got my reverse mono psm last week when I walked in store. Initially, I just went in to put myself in a wait list for a psm mono. But, the store has one in reverse. The SA asked if I want to see it. Since I haven’t seen one in person before, I said well ok. The moment I saw it, I knew that I couldn’t walk out of that store without it. Lol. The online photos doesn’t do it justice. You have to see it in real life to really appreciate it. It appears lighter on photos but it’s actually a bit darker. I just love it to bits.


----------



## tempurabits

leyley.27 said:


> View attachment 3986130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t lose hope, ladies. I got my reverse mono psm last week when I walked in store. Initially, I just went in to put myself in a wait list for a psm mono. But, the store has one in reverse. The SA asked if I want to see it. Since I haven’t seen one in person before, I said well ok. The moment I saw it, I knew that I couldn’t walk out of that store without it. Lol. The online photos doesn’t do it justice. You have to see it in real life to really appreciate it. It appears lighter on photos but it’s actually a bit darker. I just love it to bits.



WHat colour is your thomas bear? camel or stone :O


----------



## leyley.27

tempurabits said:


> WHat colour is your thomas bear? camel or stone :O



It’s camel. It’s the one that has its own backpack.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Do you guys think this bag could be considered unisex? I’m debating on purchasing one. I’m 6ft tall and the strap does not look that long for crossbody wear. Any thoughts?


----------



## onlyk

GaysianFashionista said:


> Do you guys think this bag could be considered unisex? I’m debating on purchasing one. I’m 6ft tall and the strap does not look that long for crossbody wear. Any thoughts?


For the mini? It would look like a full size wallet on you, even the pm would look like a child’s bag on you


----------



## maminko

Hello, may I know how much is e palm spring mini in Singapore?


----------



## bella89

GaysianFashionista said:


> Do you guys think this bag could be considered unisex? I’m debating on purchasing one. I’m 6ft tall and the strap does not look that long for crossbody wear. Any thoughts?



You can combine both of the straps together to create a much longer strap.  As for if it's the bag for you, I say: wear whatever you want!


----------



## Lorz25

GaysianFashionista said:


> Do you guys think this bag could be considered unisex? I’m debating on purchasing one. I’m 6ft tall and the strap does not look that long for crossbody wear. Any thoughts?


I've seen a few guys rock this bag, so I for one think it's unisex. And even if you think the straps are too short or don't want to combine them you can always buy a longer strap from LV or something similar


----------



## wheihk

maminko said:


> Hello, may I know how much is e palm spring mini in Singapore?


I got it at SS$2650 in early Feb. not sure if they had price increase on it last week.


----------



## Poochie231080

Not sure if i posted these pics before...i’m nuts for my PS Minis and since I got them, I hardly use any other bags


----------



## maminko

wheihk said:


> I got it at SS$2650 in early Feb. not sure if they had price increase on it last week.


Thank u for the reply! Did u get it in stock? Which store?


----------



## wheihk

maminko said:


> Thank u for the reply! Did u get it in stock? Which store?



My SA in dfs helped me get it


----------



## ddchicago85

GaysianFashionista said:


> Do you guys think this bag could be considered unisex? I’m debating on purchasing one. I’m 6ft tall and the strap does not look that long for crossbody wear. Any thoughts?


I am a guy im 5 10, i thought no way could I pull of the PM mini until i saw it in the store last summer, tried it on and realized the two longs straps are even extremely long for me to wear it cross body. I am able to wear it cross body with a short and long strap and i love it. to each their own, but it inst preposterous and i suffer sometimes from fearing I look stupid and I get positive remarks lol.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

ddchicago85 said:


> I am a guy im 5 10, i thought no way could I pull of the PM mini until i saw it in the store last summer, tried it on and realized the two longs straps are even extremely long for me to wear it cross body. I am able to wear it cross body with a short and long strap and i love it. to each their own, but it inst preposterous and i suffer sometimes from fearing I look stupid and I get positive remarks lol.



Omg yaaas. can you post some mod shots?


----------



## ddchicago85

I only have this photo on my phone but
I have like 8000 pictures and can’t the others right now but i wore it watch watch happens live with Andy Cohen. This is wearing it with both long straps.


----------



## bella89

ddchicago85 said:


> I only have this photo on my phone but
> I have like 8000 pictures and can’t the others right now but i wore it watch watch happens live with Andy Cohen. This is wearing it with both long straps.



You look great!  I love the shoes with the bag, too.


----------



## ddchicago85

bella89 said:


> You look great!  I love the shoes with the bag, too.


Thank you


----------



## GaysianFashionista

ddchicago85 said:


> I only have this photo on my phone but
> I have like 8000 pictures and can’t the others right now but i wore it watch watch happens live with Andy Cohen. This is wearing it with both long straps.



omg you got to meet andy cohen! ahaha 
It looks great on you! It really doesn't look that feminine actually. I think you've convinced me to get one now


----------



## ddchicago85

GaysianFashionista said:


> omg you got to meet andy cohen! ahaha
> It looks great on you! It really doesn't look that feminine actually. I think you've convinced me to get one now


It’s a great little bag that holds a lot. I just got back from a quick 3 day trip and brought my keepall 45 and PS mini. It wasn’t until I was in the store and was able to try it on did I feel like ok, yes!! I can pull this off.


----------



## bella89

ddchicago85 said:


> It’s a great little bag that holds a lot. I just got back from a quick 3 day trip and brought my keepall 45 and PS mini. It wasn’t until I was in the store and was able to try it on did I feel like ok, yes!! I can pull this off.



I want that strap so bad for PSM but I can't find it anywhere 

Love all the accoutrements on your keepall!


----------



## ddchicago85

bella89 said:


> I want that strap so bad for PSM but I can't find it anywhere
> 
> Love all the accoutrements on your keepall!


I love the word accoutrements, and I love
Using them! Haha Thanks! and yes I love that strap. It goes great with my Pochette Metis reverse, too.


----------



## machocolate

I am on a hunt for mine..I want one in Monogram, 
hopefully they restock soon


----------



## machocolate

Ive been trying to look for one over this past week, and had no luck with customer service on phone (everyone always says something different.) I reached out to @LVservices on twitter, and this lovely lady helped me locate and placed it on hold for me to order one at my nearest store tomorrow! I hope everything works out!! wish me luck!


----------



## bella89

Has anyone else had this happen on their PSM?  I tried to include as clear a picture as I can, but basically it's like the black has rubbed off, leaving the canvas underneath.  Is this considered normal wear and tear?  I've had other Louis Vuitton pieces for over a decade and never had this happen before.


----------



## crunchybabe8

Hi! Ive been thinking (since i bought my mini palm spring bag) if i want to keep it or sell it. I bought it because i know its hard to get not because i really wanted it . Would appreciate hearing your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## jellyv

crunchybabe8 said:


> Hi! Ive been thinking (since i bought my mini palm spring bag) if i want to keep it or sell it. I bought it because i know its hard to get not because i really wanted it . Would appreciate hearing your thoughts. Thank you!



I can’t fathom paying real money for basically no reason at all like this. Now you will take a loss if you sell, or be irritated by an expensive thing you don’t like if you keep it. 

My thoughts are: going forward, buy according to your needs and interest only.


----------



## Kmora

bella89 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen on their PSM?  I tried to include as clear a picture as I can, but basically it's like the black has rubbed off, leaving the canvas underneath.  Is this considered normal wear and tear?  I've had other Louis Vuitton pieces for over a decade and never had this happen before.
> 
> View attachment 3995634



I had this happening to a speedy b 25. The canvas scratched from nothing (literally nothing - got scratches everytime I used without knowing how) and the color faded. Took it to the store within 3 weeks and I had worn it 7-9 times within that time. 

First they said it was because of me. That I had mistreated it. My SA trusted me and pushed for sending it to quality control in France. And yes, the canvas was defective. None of my other 10 bags have had anything similar to that problem.

So if the bag is quite new I would bring it to the store. If you know you have accidently caused this then they can’t help you cause they can see if it is defective canvas or not.


----------



## bella89

Kmora said:


> I had this happening to a speedy b 25. The canvas scratched from nothing (literally nothing - got scratches everytime I used without knowing how) and the color faded. Took it to the store within 3 weeks and I had worn it 7-9 times within that time.
> 
> First they said it was because of me. That I had mistreated it. My SA trusted me and pushed for sending it to quality control in France. And yes, the canvas was defective. None of my other 10 bags have had anything similar to that problem.
> 
> So if the bag is quite new I would bring it to the store. If you know you have accidently caused this then they can’t help you cause they can see if it is defective canvas or not.



I’ll go over to the store tomorrow and hope for the best.  I actually noticed that area seemed lighter when I bought it but didn’t think too much of it at the time.  Guess I should have as it’s getting worse.  Thanks for your insight!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

SeattleLVLover said:


> Question for you guys. Found this little tear in the canvas today and not sure what to do. Doubtful they can repair, but so doesn't seem major enough to merit an exchange. Should I take it into the store? I've carried the bag steadily since mid December when I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 3949881


So just talked to LV and the repair center deemed repairable, it's on its way back to the store, so I don't know what they will rule in terms of next steps.  My guess is this will be considered normal wear and tear, so does anyone have a reco for what to do?  Should I just carefully trim the hanging piece or use some fabric glue to put back into place?


----------



## JNguyen199

Hi everyone, I've recently noticed that on one side of my tab on the PSM is starting to come off, even though its very faint i can see it becoming worst over time, also the leather buckles attached to the D ring is starting to get rubbed off also, again very minor even thought ive only had the bag since the end of January. Should i take it bag to LV for them to inspect it or should i leave it till it gets a little bit more noticeable. Im not sure if I'm overreacting or being to dramatic.


----------



## Janloveschan

Have any of you received your PSM after being put on a waitlist? I was at the Bloomingdale’s boutique in San Francisco the other day and was told there’s about 350+ On the waitlist in the entire US and 10 in this specific store. Of course that didn’t stop me from putting my name on the list, but how long did it take for you to receive yours? 
Btw my SA was sooo great, her name was Winnie and I’ll definitely be contacting her for any future purchases! Lol


----------



## cynthia111

Janloveschan said:


> Have any of you received your PSM after being put on a waitlist? I was at the Bloomingdale’s boutique in San Francisco the other day and was told there’s about 350+ On the waitlist in the entire US and 10 in this specific store. Of course that didn’t stop me from putting my name on the list, but how long did it take for you to receive yours?
> Btw my SA was sooo great, her name was Winnie and I’ll definitely be contacting her for any future purchases! Lol


I’ve been waiting since December for mine


----------



## cynthia111

Janloveschan said:


> Have any of you received your PSM after being put on a waitlist? I was at the Bloomingdale’s boutique in San Francisco the other day and was told there’s about 350+ On the waitlist in the entire US and 10 in this specific store. Of course that didn’t stop me from putting my name on the list, but how long did it take for you to receive yours?
> Btw my SA was sooo great, her name was Winnie and I’ll definitely be contacting her for any future purchases! Lol


And I’m the first one on the list in my store and paid for and still have not received it


----------



## epeLV

Anyone have problems with the corners of the front little pocket wearing? The corners on that little pocket on my PSM are very jabby and stick out. I never use that pocket. Was doing a bag cleaning and inspection prior to putting it away for awhile to carry another bag and saw that the corners there don’t look as shiny as the rest of the bag. Something I need to watch and be aware of for wear?


----------



## Janloveschan

cynthia111 said:


> And I’m the first one on the list in my store and paid for and still have not received it


That is so odd have you contacted your store about it? My SA told me I wouldn’t be charged for the bag until they receive the bag that will be sent out to me. Also she said it would take about 6 weeks for me to receive the bag.


----------



## cynthia111

Janloveschan said:


> That is so odd have you contacted your store about it? My SA told me I wouldn’t be charged for the bag until they receive the bag that will be sent out to me. Also she said it would take about 6 weeks for me to receive the bag.


I purchased from Bloomingdale’s so they have not received any since the holidays...my SA told me the same thing that I would receive it within 6 weeks and still nothing...I’ve bewn keeping in touch with them and the status remains the same they say they don’t know when they will receive it but I’m first on the list


----------



## Sonmi999

cynthia111 said:


> I purchased from Bloomingdale’s so they have not received any since the holidays...my SA told me the same thing that I would receive it within 6 weeks and still nothing...I’ve bewn keeping in touch with them and the status remains the same they say they don’t know when they will receive it but I’m first on the list


Have you considered cancelling your order for them to give you a refund and then ordering from another store? This is a really long time to be waiting for a bag that has already been paid for.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Happy to report that LV considered my bag to be unrepairable, but defective, so I get the option of an exchange. The only bummer is I want to replace it with the same bag so I'll have to go on a wait list as well


----------



## cynthia111

Sonmi999 said:


> Have you considered cancelling your order for them to give you a refund and then ordering from another store? This is a really long time to be waiting for a bag that has already been paid for.


I prefer to order from Bloomingdale’s because I had some gift cards to use, that is why I continue to wait...I’m hoping i get it soon, because it has been a very long time


----------



## machocolate

cynthia111 said:


> And I’m the first one on the list in my store and paid for and still have not received it


Yes it will take so long to get mie. I almost one to buy a used one online but it's totally not worth it since people are selling it for the same price as a new one


----------



## cynthia111

machocolate said:


> Yes it will take so long to get mie. I almost one to buy a used one online but it's totally not worth it since people are selling it for the same price as a new one


Hopefully we get them soon can’t wait


----------



## RAntonioli

Jinlikesfood said:


> so my mini backpack is cracking near the top where the zipper meets the other fabric.i bought it second hand from fashionphile. do I cut my losses and resell back to fashionphile? they can't fix canvas right?



Hey there! My bag is doing the same thing! Have you taken it to LV?


----------



## Sonmi999

RAntonioli said:


> Hey there! My bag is doing the same thing! Have you taken it to LV?


Hey, lovely! Did you send your Palm Springs back?


----------



## RAntonioli

Sonmi999 said:


> Hey, lovely! Did you send your Palm Springs back?



Hey beautiful! I had a chat with my SA today since I don’t live close to an LV store. I’ll probably send it away for analysis soon. I’ll let you know as soon as she responds.


----------



## Sonmi999

RAntonioli said:


> Hey beautiful! I had a chat with my SA today since I don’t live close to an LV store. I’ll probably send it away for analysis soon. I’ll let you know as soon as she responds.


Please do! I know you love this bag ^-^


----------



## ddchicago85

epeLV said:


> Anyone have problems with the corners of the front little pocket wearing? The corners on that little pocket on my PSM are very jabby and stick out. I never use that pocket. Was doing a bag cleaning and inspection prior to putting it away for awhile to carry another bag and saw that the corners there don’t look as shiny as the rest of the bag. Something I need to watch and be aware of for wear?


I have had mine since June 2017
And taken it on four trips to nyc Las Vegas San Diego and back to Las Vegas lol and used the bag in regular rotation and my corners are still looking good.


----------



## Bumbles

ddchicago85 said:


> I have had mine since June 2017
> And taken it on four trips to nyc Las Vegas San Diego and back to Las Vegas lol and used the bag in regular rotation and my corners are still looking good.


I ❤️ this colour


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I decided to keep my reverse PSM since it couldn't be repaired and it could be months before getting a replacement.  The repair shop had removed the bit of canvas that had torn off which left a lighter spot which my eye kept going to. I know it's insane but I took a dark fabric marker and filled it to blend in with the other dark monogram bits that spill over the sides. Not ideal, but given how much I use this bag it is going to have wear and tear in time anyway.  See how fast you "spot the spot"


----------



## gagabag

SeattleLVLover said:


> I decided to keep my reverse PSM since it couldn't be repaired and it could be months before getting a replacement.  The repair shop had removed the bit of canvas that had torn off which left a lighter spot which my eye kept going to. I know it's insane but I took a dark fabric marker and filled it to blend in with the other dark monogram bits that spill over the sides. Not ideal, but given how much I use this bag it is going to have wear and tear in time anyway.  See how fast you "spot the spot"
> View attachment 4004212



Well done! Can’t see it. I’d do the same thing!


----------



## pixiejenna

Is this bag waitlist only now? I haven’t been spending a lot of time in the LV forum much lately trying to save money. But I’m digging the mini backpack style now and I always liked this one. I got a cheap VS mini backpack figuring I’d get sick of it fast so $50 isn’t a big loss. I’ve pretty much been using it every day since minus one night I went to a concert. Now I’m liking this one even more.


----------



## Postyco

....


----------



## gagabag

pixiejenna said:


> Is this bag waitlist only now? I haven’t been spending a lot of time in the LV forum much lately trying to save money. But I’m digging the mini backpack style now and I always liked this one. I got a cheap VS mini backpack figuring I’d get sick of it fast so $50 isn’t a big loss. I’ve pretty much been using it every day since minus one night I went to a concert. Now I’m liking this one even more.



Oh you will love it pixiejenna! I wasn’t really into monograms as I like my stuff understated. But this one is so functional. It’s big enough to carry my essentials, more than my Chanel woc or my BV disco bag. Plus because it’s in canvas, I’m not really afraid to carry it everywhere...so it’s been with me in the snow, heavy rain, disneyland! Whereas the other 2, I mostly use when I’m out shopping or when I have limited exposure to strong elements. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## ibredior

So right now on the US website the Palm Springs Mini in reverse is available (i'm lurking to try to catch the one in monogram)


----------



## shoyukoto

Ahh, always wanted a palm spring mini! But the price keeps going up and up. I don't see the worth of buying it for $2,000 anymore since it's mostly made out of canvas with some leather trim. It was more reasonable when it was $1,500.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I have both the reverse and monogram backpacks  Love them!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## tndang

Stalking the Canadian website for the Monogram PSM!!!


----------



## lallybelle

Reverse is place in cart right now.


----------



## moca170

I've been looking for a LV Palm Springs Mini for the last 6 months with no luck. I am on the waitlist for it too but haven't heard anything. Is there anyway to get a hold of this bag? I am in Vancouver BC!


----------



## bella89

@moca170 just keep stalking the website is my best advice.  Good luck!


----------



## moca170

@bella89 Hey thank you! Yes I have been but still no luck. I've been trying to connect with an SA but when I go in they just ignore me which sucks.


----------



## mariamilian

I found this app called shoptagr that will notify you when an item comes back in stock, I definitely recommend getting it and using it for this backpack so you don’t have to constantly check the website cause it worked for me


----------



## tndang

hehe thanks so much! I actually do have it saved on my shoptagr! But - it doesnt give me an option for "back in stock" only to notify my when it goes down in price which is never so that's strange... hopefully it works regardless!


----------



## mariamilian

it doesn’t have the option but it will send you the notification anyway


----------



## moca170

I went to the store today to ask what the wait times were like for the mini. They said if I'm already on the list, it'll be another 3 months


----------



## moca170

Sorry if this is the wrong thread. BUT I was wondering if anyone has ordered the palms springs mini in the world tour edition? I love the interior being red and being able to customize it but I don't know if it's worth it? Any experiences? Thank you


----------



## JazzyMac

moca170 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread. BUT I was wondering if anyone has ordered the palms springs mini in the world tour edition? I love the interior being red and being able to customize it but I don't know if it's worth it? Any experiences? Thank you


Check out the World Tour Clubhouse.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-world-tour-club.966524/page-75


----------



## moca170

Has anyone ever sent LV packages from the States to Blaine at the postal office?


----------



## CPA

I like it but I wish they make it just a tad bigger,  perhaps one inch?  Is it too small?


----------



## mariamilian

just got this baby in the mail! my parents were on vacation in South Carolina so I asked them to check the store there to see if they had any. they didn’t but the SA called a few different stores and I was able to have it shipped overnight from Charlotte  she said there were only 3 available in the U.S. that day so I got extremely lucky! it’s made in Italy btw


----------



## jmoodyy

Hello everyone! I  tried to get on the waitlist earlier this year for the PSM and was told that they were no longer adding people to the list.  About 2 weeks ago, I went to my local LV store (state-VA) and asked if they had the palm spring mini and they did! Mine is made in Italy! So happy with it!


----------



## moca170

I called LV customer service today and was told that they'll be getting stock online in 1-2 weeks. I was offered the option to prepay for the bag and once its back in stock I'll receive it. I've never done this before, so I was wondering if anyone else has done the same?

Thank you!!!


----------



## shoyukoto

moca170 said:


> I called LV customer service today and was told that they'll be getting stock online in 1-2 weeks. I was offered the option to prepay for the bag and once its back in stock I'll receive it. I've never done this before, so I was wondering if anyone else has done the same?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Interesting. I just called the LV customer service today and she told me she doesn't know and can't offer prepay.


----------



## moca170

shoyukoto said:


> Interesting. I just called the LV customer service today and she told me she doesn't know and can't offer prepay.



Which is weird because when I called a week ago and asked I got the same answer. When I called in yesterday she gave me the option to prepay. So I'm wondering how this works. I think others should also be offered the same option.


----------



## shoyukoto

moca170 said:


> Which is weird because when I called a week ago and asked I got the same answer. When I called in yesterday she gave me the option to prepay. So I'm wondering how this works. I think others should also be offered the same option.


yeah. I wish, the customer service on the phone told me there is a long waitlist and she tried to get it for me, but she couldn't. I would have done the prepay in a heart beat. Maybe I should call tomorrow.


----------



## moca170

shoyukoto said:


> yeah. I wish, the customer service on the phone told me there is a long waitlist and she tried to get it for me, but she couldn't. I would have done the prepay in a heart beat. Maybe I should call tomorrow.



I mentioned that I've been calling in for a few weeks and that realistically I wouldn't be stocking the website everyday. I also told her that I was on the waitlist and both LV's in Vancouver BC for over 6 months. She was very helpful and spent some time trying to locate one in Canada that could be shipped to me. With no options, that's when she offered the prepay option.


----------



## shoyukoto

Ohhhh, that makes sense.
Since you're in Canada -- I wonder if the stock is different between countries or it's all just one?


----------



## moca170

The stock is different. I called and asked if the US had some. She said there's about 3 locations that do. But because I live in Canada, she couldn't ship it to me.


----------



## jmejoy

I have a Palm Springs Backpack PM and the small black tabs on either side of the front zip pockets are splitting.  Did anyone else encounter this problem?


----------



## Addict2Labels

Yes the exact reason my Palm Springs mini was returned. I’m sorry about your baby. If it’s still within a year take it back and see what they say. If it’s longer than a year take it in and see if you can get the tabs redone. I’m sure LV will do something to make it right.


----------



## jmejoy

Addict2Labels said:


> Yes the exact reason my Palm Springs mini was returned. I’m sorry about your baby. If it’s still within a year take it back and see what they say. If it’s longer than a year take it in and see if you can get the tabs redone. I’m sure LV will do something to make it right.


Thank you so much for your reply.  I will definitely take it in to get looked at.  I got it at the end of January 2018, so it's only been a few months.  I previously had a mini that I returned because of this issue and I was thinking that if it's happened to me twice, there has to be other people it has happened to.  I have LV bags that are nearly 20 years old, that are still in great condition and have been used TONS.  I'm not sure of the quality of LV bags anymore...  I love this bag but I refuse to pay $2000 for a defective bag.


----------



## kimetra24

I had the same problem with my Palm Springs mini. I took it in to my boutique and they sent it out for repair. A few weeks later my SA called and said that LV declared it defective. She also said that they told her they did not have parts to replace the tabs. I thought that was strange. But anyway they ordered me a new one and gave me the credit for the new price since it had  increased from the oriupurchase price.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

I had a Palm Springs mini that didn’t have that issue. But I got a preloved reverse pm that the main tab has completely split and rolled upwards. It’s so annoying. I hate it. But my sa said not to send it in since it would eventually happen again. Which made no sense.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Curious if given the choice would you go for the Reverse Mono PSM or a My World Tour which has the red interior?


----------



## moca170

SeattleLVLover said:


> Curious if given the choice would you go for the Reverse Mono PSM or a My World Tour which has the red interior?


I really love the red interior on the world tour edition BUT I don't like the stickers. The reverse mono looks great too but its not my style. I've seen both in public, but I still prefer the classic mono.


----------



## kewlada

hello all, i tried to google and search in this forum about the use of the leather scarf loop on the mini palm spring. took me awhile to find out that it’s called leather scarf loop!

anyone knows what is the purpose of this? from the description, it seems like it’s used to hang scarfs but wouldn’t it be too long hanging on the bag?! TIA!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

i just checked my psm and yes its splitting on one of the sides!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Never thought that was a problem. Had an MM the tabs of which were like that, now on to my second one and I consider it normal wear and tear. It happens inevitably, it’s soft leather that bends back and forth.


----------



## nashpoo

kewlada said:


> hello all, i tried to google and search in this forum about the use of the leather scarf loop on the mini palm spring. took me awhile to find out that it’s called leather scarf loop!
> 
> anyone knows what is the purpose of this? from the description, it seems like it’s used to hang scarfs but wouldn’t it be too long hanging on the bag?! TIA!


I think it's for hanging the bag? I'm not sure haha but I heard someone say you're supposed to hang it upside down for storage?


----------



## jmejoy

kimetra24 said:


> I had the same problem with my Palm Springs mini. I took it in to my boutique and they sent it out for repair. A few weeks later my SA called and said that LV declared it defective. She also said that they told her they did not have parts to replace the tabs. I thought that was strange. But anyway they ordered me a new one and gave me the credit for the new price since it had  increased from the oriupurchase price.



Thanks for your reply!  How has your new one held up?


----------



## jmejoy

PrincessAsya said:


> Never thought that was a problem. Had an MM the tabs of which were like that, now on to my second one and I consider it normal wear and tear. It happens inevitably, it’s soft leather that bends back and forth.



Thanks for your reply!  Hmmm, you might be right on that being the norm for this style.  But I find that it happening after only a 2-3 months is unacceptable.  Also, I have other bags that are nearly 20 years old and used hundreds, thousands of times even, and the straps and tabs are not fraying or coming undone at all.  Even if it was a bag purchased at Target, I expect it to last a few months, let alone a designer bag that prides itself in quality and workmanship and materials.


----------



## jmejoy

Firstfullsteps said:


> i just checked my psm and yes its splitting on one of the sides!



Thanks for replying.  SO frustrating, right?!  What are you planning on doing?


----------



## bella89

kewlada said:


> hello all, i tried to google and search in this forum about the use of the leather scarf loop on the mini palm spring. took me awhile to find out that it’s called leather scarf loop!
> 
> anyone knows what is the purpose of this? from the description, it seems like it’s used to hang scarfs but wouldn’t it be too long hanging on the bag?! TIA!



I read on here somewhere it’s so the bag stands up rather than falling down when placed on a surface.


----------



## jmejoy

mzroyalflyness said:


> I had a Palm Springs mini that didn’t have that issue. But I got a preloved reverse pm that the main tab has completely split and rolled upwards. It’s so annoying. I hate it. But my sa said not to send it in since it would eventually happen again. Which made no sense.



Hi!  Thanks for your reply.  My SA told me the same thing with my mini, that's why I decided not to exchange it for another mini.  But, I waited a full year and got the PM size after seeing so many rave reviews about it.  And... I love it!  But, the tabs fraying are unacceptable.  It aggravates me everytime I see it.  It seems like they should halt production and address this problem and come up with a solution for everyone who this has happened to that still very much want the bag.  I don't think its right that they get away with selling all these defective or at least sub standard bags.


----------



## moca170

I just spoke to a SA in Vancouver and the waitlist for the PSM is now 1 year long!!!


----------



## Postyco

jmejoy said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.  I will definitely take it in to get looked at.  I got it at the end of January 2018, so it's only been a few months.  I previously had a mini that I returned because of this issue and I was thinking that if it's happened to me twice, there has to be other people it has happened to.  I have LV bags that are nearly 20 years old, that are still in great condition and have been used TONS.  I'm not sure of the quality of LV bags anymore...  I love this bag but I refuse to pay $2000 for a defective bag.


Totally agree with you that it shouldn’t be happening this early on. However, this “lv quality is going down!” song and dance is probably as old as the bags you claim to have. You can find threads on here from 2006 stating this ridiculous claim, however you still hear people on newer threads say “bags were better in 2007!” So, moral of the story, you’ll find good ones and bad ones. One or two bad one does not mean they’re ALL bad. But i guess this is people’s go-to when they want to complain.


----------



## kimetra24

jmejoy said:


> Thanks for your reply!  How has your new one held up?



To be completely honest....I have not carried the new one yet[emoji57]


----------



## jmejoy

Nicole7994 said:


> Totally agree with you that it shouldn’t be happening this early on. However, this “lv quality is going down!” song and dance is probably as old as the bags you claim to have. You can find threads on here from 2006 stating this ridiculous claim, however you still hear people on newer threads say “bags were better in 2007!” So, moral of the story, you’ll find good ones and bad ones. One or two bad one does not mean they’re ALL bad. But i guess this is people’s go-to when they want to complain.



Ha!  I had no idea about the lv quality song and dance.  I just joined this forum yesterday and decided to put this post out there because after searching, I couldn’t find anything about the tabs.  I’m getting frustrated bc I’ve had two empreinte pieces that were defective (glazing was melting and rubbing off) and then the mini Palm Springs backpack and now this backpack.  All within the last five years.  I guess I’m having bad luck with the styles I’m choosing.


----------



## kewlada

nashpoo said:


> I think it's for hanging the bag? I'm not sure haha but I heard someone say you're supposed to hang it upside down for storage?





bella89 said:


> I read on here somewhere it’s so the bag stands up rather than falling down when placed on a surface.



thanks both for the insight! will try to find out more and update here!


----------



## Neebunny

Does anyone know if the agenda mm fits in this? Thanks!!


----------



## epeLV

Neebunny said:


> Does anyone know if the agenda mm fits in this? Thanks!!



Nope. The curved top of the PSM and thickness of the agenda MM are what prevent mine from fitting.


----------



## Janloveschan

Janloveschan said:


> Have any of you received your PSM after being put on a waitlist? I was at the Bloomingdale’s boutique in San Francisco the other day and was told there’s about 350+ On the waitlist in the entire US and 10 in this specific store. Of course that didn’t stop me from putting my name on the list, but how long did it take for you to receive yours?
> Btw my SA was sooo great, her name was Winnie and I’ll definitely be contacting her for any future purchases! Lol


Update: I received a call from my SA last Friday (My Friday the 13th went extremely well LOL) saying my bag was here and managed to pick it up on Sunday. I love it so much and totally worth the wait!! The zipper does make the bag a little harder to open but i don't really mind. I also am only using the two long straps to make the bag shorter on me as i am only 5'3".


----------



## Vancang

Wearing my cutie today!!!


----------



## Lamfa

Went to the LV stores on bloor in Toronto a few weekends ago and there were no PSMs in stock. I was told to add my name to the waitlist and prepay for the bag. When I asked about how long it would take before I would possibly get a bag, both stores said a few months. One of the SAs told me they get a bag a week and just go down the list. *sigh* was hoping to get lucky.


----------



## Montaigne

jmejoy said:


> I have a Palm Springs Backpack PM and the small black tabs on either side of the front zip pockets are splitting.  Did anyone else encounter this problem?


Mine are the same after a month.  Took it back for LV to repair. Getting it back today after 2 months


----------



## epeLV

Well today it happened. My black little tab began to separate.  Only carried the bag for about two months inside of another larger bag as a grab and go situation and a handful of times on its own as a crossbody. This is the flap that faces front when when crossbody. 

I tried searching this thread but can’t find what I’m after in the many pages... so those of you who’ve had this little tab fixed, what is the fixing procedure (Reglaze? New tab?), how much did it cost, and how long did it take? 

I’m 3.5 hours drive from the nearest LV. My SA is a student and she hasn’t answered my recent email about the my world tour collection so I think she might be during finals week. So I want to get some more info before I decide if this is an urgent fix and bother her. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gofish9181

Just got this today!! It's made in France as Well! So excited! I wore this to grocery shopping already and it fits one bag of oranges! 




Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montaigne

Gofish9181 said:


> Just got this today!! It's made in France as Well! So excited! I wore this to grocery shopping already and it fits one bag of oranges!
> View attachment 4041516
> View attachment 4041517
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


 Congrats! I have been trying to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Montaigne

epeLV said:


> View attachment 4041498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well today it happened. My black little tab began to separate.  Only carried the bag for about two months inside of another larger bag as a grab and go situation and a handful of times on its own as a crossbody. This is the flap that faces front when when crossbody.
> 
> I tried searching this thread but can’t find what I’m after in the many pages... so those of you who’ve had this little tab fixed, what is the fixing procedure (Reglaze? New tab?), how much did it cost, and how long did it take?
> 
> I’m 3.5 hours drive from the nearest LV. My SA is a student and she hasn’t answered my recent email about the my world tour collection so I think she might be during finals week. So I want to get some more info before I decide if this is an urgent fix and bother her.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine separated one month in. Sent to LV and it was reglazed. Took 2 months but it wasn’t done well on one of the tabs. Both my tabs separated. LV is ordering another one for me while I am using the original one.  My top tabs were fraying too and those were replaced.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My bag of the day is Palm Springs mini reverse. TGIF!!!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi ladies!

Need some piece of advice from you experience using Palm Springs backpacks.

I got a defective PM backpack (photo of chipping near the zipper attached), and I am debating whether it’s worth giving another one a try?






Exchange was confirmed, and I really love the style, but not willing to go through the exchange procedures again (need to go to another country for that).
Did any of you face similar problems with this style?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancang

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Need some piece of advice from you experience using Palm Springs backpacks.
> 
> I got a defective PM backpack (photo of chipping near the zipper attached), and I am debating whether it’s worth giving another one a try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchange was confirmed, and I really love the style, but not willing to go through the exchange procedures again (need to go to another country for that).
> Did any of you face similar problems with this style?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have had all 3 sizes and never experienced this kind of problem with zipper,but I have seen a lot of videos where they show how to open the zipper to try to avoid this peeling,I know that should not worry us and it’s a pain in the ass to be careful every time we use our expensive backpack but it’s a way of trying to avoid future quality issues that show with a little use...when you open the zipper try to push it inside the edge not pulling it and you will notice that it gets open easier.


----------



## yakusoku.af

LV Waikiki had a mini reverse on display tonight.


----------



## Skylover

Hello all! I am interested in the bag and wondering if the drop down falls nicely on my hip if I wear crossbody? I am 165 cm tall and my local boutique do not have a sample piece for me to try on before I decide to order.. appreciate the help here.. tqvm!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

LV in Neiman in Las Vegas had a mini on display!


----------



## ulove_lux

So I walk into LV today for a wallet and I see this beauty just hanging out in the display. Made in France which made the decision much harder but the stamps was crooked. Part of me thinks that shouldn’t of been a deal breaker since the alignment was close to perfect.


----------



## moniiique

Has anyone seen the Palm Springs MM anywhere in store?


----------



## yakusoku.af

moniiique said:


> Has anyone seen the Palm Springs MM anywhere in store?



Maybe 2 weeks ago at LV Waikiki in Hawaii. I tried it on but thought it was too big for a daily bag for me. They were able to order a PM for me but I’m waiting to see if a reverse PM comes in.


----------



## moniiique

yakusoku.af said:


> Maybe 2 weeks ago at LV Waikiki in Hawaii. I tried it on but thought it was too big for a daily bag for me. They were able to order a PM for me but I’m waiting to see if a reverse PM comes in.


I’m looking for a backpack but I’m 6ft tall and most backpacks purses don’t work because they look so small. Would you compare an MM to an actual backpack size?


----------



## yakusoku.af

moniiique said:


> I’m looking for a backpack but I’m 6ft tall and most backpacks purses don’t work because they look so small. Would you compare an MM to an actual backpack size?



Yup a MM is like a regular backpack size. I’m 5’2 so the PM was a better fit for me and I don’t want to carry too much. I also have the mini but it’s too small for travel so I want to get a PM. But I’m being picky and want a reverse lol hopefully it makes it in time before my trip in 3 weeks.


----------



## moniiique

yakusoku.af said:


> Yup a MM is like a regular backpack size. I’m 5’2 so the PM was a better fit for me and I don’t want to carry too much. I also have the mini but it’s too small for travel so I want to get a PM. But I’m being picky and want a reverse lol hopefully it makes it in time before my trip in 3 weeks.


Thanks for the help! I’m soooo impatient and wanted to just buy the josh men’s backpack and the SA is trying to switch me to the Palm Springs MM but says I have to order... I hate ordering when I don’t know what to expect! I rather have instant gratification lol

I hope it comes in for you too! Best wishes!


----------



## shoyukoto

I finally got it!
I asked a friend from Portland to purchase for me (Did not have a history since this is my first LV) and I am all the way from California.

i wasn't supposed to get it because $2000 was a lot. But since Portland was tax-free, I made it an exception. Also, I  had a delusional "treat yo self" mentality since I am graduating college this year.


----------



## mrs_m

Hello everyone!!I would like to know if anyone who own the palm spring mini backpack have the same issue like mine??I’ve got my bag on last November and this is what happened after few months using it


----------



## gagabag

mrs_m said:


> Hello everyone!!I would like to know if anyone who own the palm spring mini backpack have the same issue like mine??I’ve got my bag on last November and this is what happened after few months using it



Looks like it got caught in the zip. Bring it to LV and see what could be done


----------



## gagabag

shoyukoto said:


> I finally got it!
> I asked a friend from Portland to purchase for me (Did not have a history since this is my first LV) and I am all the way from California.
> 
> i wasn't supposed to get it because $2000 was a lot. But since Portland was tax-free, I made it an exception. Also, I  had a delusional "treat yo self" mentality since I am graduating college this year.



You’re gonna love it! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## mrs_m

gagabag said:


> Looks like it got caught in the zip. Bring it to LV and see what could be done



Thank you so much for the reply. I’ll bring it to LV tomorrow and see what they say as I’m really worried if is possible to repair


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Hi guys! I really need your help!

I bought a brand new reverse monogram palm springs mini in the middle of April and I haven't used it even once. Today I noticed a faint line on the reverse canvas edges around the front pouch. It's most obvious on the two corners. This is my first and only LV bag so I don't know if it's made this way or if it’s a defect. Could fellow owners of this beautiful bag let me know if yours have anything similar to this please? Do you guys think it's an issue I should be concerned about? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Poochie231080

I see what you are talking about...

I will check mine once I'm home and let you know


----------



## Gofish9181

I don't see what you are referring to....can you maybe draw an arrow to It?


----------



## Suburbachic

f3lixf3liciss said:


> Hi guys! I really need your help!
> 
> I bought a brand new reverse monogram palm springs mini in the middle of April and I haven't used it even once. Today I noticed a faint line on the reverse canvas edges around the front pouch. It's most obvious on the two corners. This is my first and only LV bag so I don't know if it's made this way or if it’s a defect. Could fellow owners of this beautiful bag let me know if yours have anything similar to this please? Do you guys think it's an issue I should be concerned about? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060962


It llooks like that is the way it got printed when they put it on the canvas. I checked mine and there a couple places where it was a bit lighter. The pattern is not solid if you look at it with a bit of magnification. It is noticeable when it is not saturated.


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Hi! I'm having issues posting to this thread. Could you take a look at my other post please? Thank you! @Gofish9181 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-needed-palm-springs-mini-damage.987345/


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Hi @Suburbachic !  I'm referring not to the print of the patterns, but a line on the edge of the reverse canvas surrounding the corners of the pouch. Could you take a look at my other post here, please? Thank you! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-needed-palm-springs-mini-damage.987345/


----------



## Poochie231080

f3lixf3liciss said:


> Hi @Suburbachic !  I'm referring not to the print of the patterns, but a line on the edge of the reverse canvas surrounding the corners of the pouch. Could you take a look at my other post here, please? Thank you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-needed-palm-springs-mini-damage.987345/


Mine wasn’t scratched


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

@Poochie231080 thank you! 

I went to the store today and they said it looks unusual, but if the line splits open or cracks down the road, they can replace for a new bag or exchange around the 1 year mark. So I am going to just enjoy it but also keep an eye on it and try not to obsess too much...

The funny thing is, I also bought a Saint Michel bag on the website which arrived today. And guess what, it has the exact same line along the edges of the base, between the sewing and the edge itself, and runs the entire length of the edge. I will upload a photo in case anyone's interested in this bag. This one I also showed to the SA and was told that they've never seen it before either and don't know why it's like that. The Saint Michel I'm definitely going to return, defect or not.

Just fyi, the Saint Michel I got is made in Spain and the palm springs mini is made in France. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Suburbachic

f3lixf3liciss said:


> Hi @Suburbachic !  I'm referring not to the print of the patterns, but a line on the edge of the reverse canvas surrounding the corners of the pouch. Could you take a look at my other post here, please? Thank you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-needed-palm-springs-mini-damage.987345/


I saw what you are saying when I saw the other pics. It seems like the canvas got scored maybe to be cut. Whoever did it and made a mistake hence the lines/creases. If you are not happy abt it, I'd say exchange it. In my experience the reverse combo monogram is harder to get. Get it whike they are still making it.


----------



## kimcruz41

Can someone show me the date code on their MINI..  THANK YOU


----------



## f3lixf3liciss

Suburbachic said:


> I saw what you are saying when I saw the other pics. It seems like the canvas got scored maybe to be cut. Whoever did it and made a mistake hence the lines/creases. If you are not happy abt it, I'd say exchange it. In my experience the reverse combo monogram is harder to get. Get it whike they are still making it.


@Suburbachic Thank you for your advice! I stumbled upon the reverse palm springs mini on the website and ordered one. I was soooo excited! And I returned the previous one to the boutique. Keeping my fingers crossed that the new one will be perfect!


----------



## katiel00

Just scored a reverse mini online (will post when I recieve)! I have been waiting a long time for one to pop up [emoji5] Now I am definitely on ban island... [emoji267] [emoji259] [emoji484]


----------



## Lamfa

My SA notified me that my bag has finally come in. Does anyone know how long shipping takes from the stores? I live in Canada.


----------



## katiel00

So fun!


----------



## Lamfa

She’s so beautiful


----------



## shayna07

So...story time!!! I purchased the Palm Springs mini when it first came out in 2016 for 1590 and had it for about a year before I sold it. [emoji30] Big mistake!!! So ever since I sold it I have regretted. Today...I repurchased it for a lot more then 1590....‍♀️ I’m telling you...if you are thinking about getting this bag..DO IT!!! [emoji4][emoji4] 

Thanks for letting me share! 







	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## Princess.T

shayna07 said:


> So...story time!!! I purchased the Palm Springs mini when it first came out in 2016 for 1590 and had it for about a year before I sold it. [emoji30] Big mistake!!! So ever since I sold it I have regretted. Today...I repurchased it for a lot more then 1590....‍♀️ I’m telling you...if you are thinking about getting this bag..DO IT!!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4072650
> 
> View attachment 4072652
> 
> View attachment 4072653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> View attachment 4072654


Love it! the important thing is you got it back in your collection


----------



## joann121270

I like using a monogram strap with mine.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

My World Tour PSM arrived last weekend. I absolutely love it!


----------



## hmann13

Hi! Two things I just decided to join purseforum today and I also recently got hand of a mini palm springs (yay!). I love it so much but the only problem is that its so soft and squishy (if that's the term) that I'm afraid it's going to become unstructured. Does anyone have any bagstuffers they use for their LV mini?!

Thanks!


----------



## nekostar0412

hmann13 said:


> Hi! Two things I just decided to join purseforum today and I also recently got hand of a mini palm springs (yay!). I love it so much but the only problem is that its so soft and squishy (if that's the term) that I'm afraid it's going to become unstructured. Does anyone have any bagstuffers they use for their LV mini?!
> 
> Thanks!



The PSM canvas is soft and squishy, but I do not fear it becoming unstructured. I carry a good amount of items in it that fill the bottom and some reach towards the top.


----------



## justa9url

I've been obsessed with this little backpack for so long and every time I walk into a LV store, I ask if they have it in stock, of course, the usual response is no. Then one day, on vacation, I found the Palm Springs Mini in monogram. I was only hesitant to buy it because it was made in Spain. They also had the reverse monogram available that was made in France but the colour didn't suit me. I was told I would be able to get a store credit if I changed my mind in my own country (but they don't tell you that you would lose the taxes you paid). I was sure I wasn't going to change my mind because this was my unicorn.

Fast forward to one week later, back at home, and I've noticed that the tabs where the straps attach on the top of the bag, had thread already busting out of it. Okay, I can accept that. I did some research here to see what else could go wrong, and lo and behold, the glazing on the front where the zipper is, is already wearing off like a bad sunburn. This, I cannot accept. I took the bag to my local LV boutique. The SA told me she couldn't see anything... Then she said this is all considered wear and they wouldn't fix it because it would just happen again, and that I should be very careful when opening and closing the bag. Then she said they are willing to take it back for store credit but at the pre-tax price. I told her it was unfair that I would be losing money when their design and craftsmanship were to blame, so I left the store.

Honestly, I thought LV was doing better in their customer service department but this had sadly left a bitter taste. I can't say I will be shopping with them again for a long while, at least, for canvas pieces or super popular items, the quality just isn't there any more and therefore not worth the price for me.

Thank you for letting me rant, because where else can I seriously talk about bags.


----------



## ulove_lux

Waiting list for a month and I got the call this past Saturday made in France! But opening and closing it is a pain. Any tricks?


----------



## Poochie231080

ulove_lux said:


> Waiting list for a month and I got the call this past Saturday made in France! But opening and closing it is a pain. Any tricks?



use a bag charm, mine is a lot easier thanks to bag charm!


----------



## Bumbles

Very cute designs! Love the heart strap


SeattleLVLover said:


> My World Tour PSM arrived last weekend. I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 4072870
> View attachment 4072871
> View attachment 4072872
> View attachment 4072873
> View attachment 4072874


----------



## Bumbles

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 4072440
> 
> 
> So fun!


Yours looks gorgeous! I have the mono but always keep eyeing the reverse. Don’t need both thou? Do I? Hahhaha


----------



## Poochie231080

They all fit inside


----------



## Orange__blossom

Hi all, isit true the palm spring mini is going to be discontinued? I went to my local boutique and the SA told me that is going to discontinued.. but customize world tour psm is available for preorder though.. does it mean LV is only going to sell customize my world tour psm? TIA


----------



## canto bight

I finally got my hands on a Palm Springs mini a couple of weeks ago and I'm not as in love with it as I thought I would be.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Am wondering, if anyone with a psm that scuffs around the edges due to the zipper, just kept the back and didnt bother exchanging it? Am wondering how badly the scuff will affect me. I think I will be okay with it if it happens (chucking it to daily wear) just wondering if anyone feel the same?


----------



## 0Mary

Hi y’all! I am new to the forum but was hoping someone can help me with tracking down a Palm Springs mini in monogram or give me some tips! I have called customer service so many times and they say there are none available! Should I just keep checking online or order the Palm Springs world tour! Thank you so much!


----------



## nashpoo

0Mary said:


> Hi y’all! I am new to the forum but was hoping someone can help me with tracking down a Palm Springs mini in monogram or give me some tips! I have called customer service so many times and they say there are none available! Should I just keep checking online or order the Palm Springs world tour! Thank you so much!



Go in store and have them order it for you


----------



## 0Mary

nashpoo said:


> Go in store and have them order it for you


They found me one in Vegas!!


----------



## moniiique

canto bight said:


> I finally got my hands on a Palm Springs mini a couple of weeks ago and I'm not as in love with it as I thought I would be.



I finally got my hands on the MM after lusting for months and I was rather disappointed. Its going back.


----------



## ImHisDearie

Hello everyone! I placed my psm order in Feb from the store and was told to expect up till a year’s wait. Received news from my SA that my psm is here today! These are the pictures, is she a keeper? Please advise, thank you!


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

ImHisDearie said:


> Hello everyone! I placed my psm order in Feb from the store and was told to expect up till a year’s wait. Received news from my SA that my psm is here today! These are the pictures, is she a keeper? Please advise, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4084975
> View attachment 4084976
> View attachment 4084977
> View attachment 4084978


Do you look me it? I think it looks great, but what matters is how you feel


----------



## RAntonioli

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 4072440
> 
> 
> So fun!



Hello! Such a beautiful piece. I noticed the left side of the small pocket has an indentation, am I correct? I just got a bag with that issue, although I don’t know if it’s an issue. Can you please tell me about your experience, if it’s the case?


----------



## mzroyalflyness

I sold my reverse Palm Springs mini bag a couple months ago and I’m totally regretting it. Lol now I want another one but resale is nuts!! And finding one in store is not gonna happen. So I’m thinking about getting the my world tour one. Not sure if I can justify the price tho! Ugh


----------



## RAntonioli

ImHisDearie said:


> Hello everyone! I placed my psm order in Feb from the store and was told to expect up till a year’s wait. Received news from my SA that my psm is here today! These are the pictures, is she a keeper? Please advise, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4084975
> View attachment 4084976
> View attachment 4084977
> View attachment 4084978



Looks beautiful! Did you keep it?


----------



## canto bight

moniiique said:


> I finally got my hands on the MM after lusting for months and I was rather disappointed. Its going back.



I thought maybe the MM would work better for me, but I was disappointed with that size too.


----------



## colormyworld249

Does anyone know if I can put my name on a waitlist by phone? My nearest store is quite fare away to drive to just for waitlist. Has anyone had success from having it in their Wishlist online? I've had it there for half a year yet and have never gotten a notification


----------



## mariamilian

colormyworld249 said:


> Does anyone know if I can put my name on a waitlist by phone? My nearest store is quite fare away to drive to just for waitlist. Has anyone had success from having it in their Wishlist online? I've had it there for half a year yet and have never gotten a notification


they unfortunately don’t send notifications for items in your wishlist. download the app shoptagr and add it to your wishlist on there, it’s an app that notifies you when items come back in stock or go on sale  good luck!


----------



## CaliforniaGal47

SeattleLVLover said:


> Cross posting from the December Goodies thread, my new reverse PSM. I'm ok looking like a kid since we're on a Disney cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913526


Where did you purchase your fur bag charm from? I love it!


----------



## ImHisDearie

AlltheLVPlease said:


> Do you look me it? I think it looks great, but what matters is how you feel





RAntonioli said:


> Looks beautiful! Did you keep it?



Yup ladies! I kept it! The tab on the front pocket is abit slanted actually. More obvious in person but I can get over that.


----------



## katiel00

RAntonioli said:


> Hello! Such a beautiful piece. I noticed the left side of the small pocket has an indentation, am I correct? I just got a bag with that issue, although I don’t know if it’s an issue. Can you please tell me about your experience, if it’s the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088544
> View attachment 4088545
> View attachment 4088546



To be honest, it’s not something I worry about. I figured it’s something that will work itself out or not. I just like to enjoy my bags and not sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Lvdxb

Glad to be part of the PSM club! She’s a beauty!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

CaliforniaGal47 said:


> Where did you purchase your fur bag charm from? I love it!


It's a Kate Spade charm, I believe they are still in the stores. I collect a lot of charms from KS, they go so nicely with my LVs!


----------



## shayna07

Haven’t changed out of this beauty for a month now! It was perfect for vacay!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ShoolinBuli

Fresh from store!!! After waiting for almost a month [emoji813]️


----------



## sbuxaddict

Loving all these photos! Can’t decide if I want the monogram canvas or the infrarouge the bf is convinced I won’t like the red and black in a few years but I love how unique it is!


----------



## ShoolinBuli

sbuxaddict said:


> Loving all these photos! Can’t decide if I want the monogram canvas or the infrarouge the bf is convinced I won’t like the red and black in a few years but I love how unique it is!



I’d say go for the classic [emoji813]️[emoji4]


----------



## Orange__blossom

Hi, would like to know if any of you use any stuffer to maintain the shape of the palm spring mini? TIA


----------



## SilverStCloud

hmann13 said:


> Hi! Two things I just decided to join purseforum today and I also recently got hand of a mini palm springs (yay!). I love it so much but the only problem is that its so soft and squishy (if that's the term) that I'm afraid it's going to become unstructured. Does anyone have any bagstuffers they use for their LV mini?!
> 
> Thanks!



I’ve had mine for a long time now and leave it unstuffed, sometimes squished under other bags. So far, its shape has held up pretty well.


----------



## epeLV

Orange__blossom said:


> Hi, would like to know if any of you use any stuffer to maintain the shape of the palm spring mini? TIA


I use crumpled up plastic grocery bags when I store it. I have a plastic grocery bag cut in half and stuffed in the mini pocket at all times, since I don’t use that pocket and don’t like how it often gets smushed in.


----------



## Orange__blossom

epeLV said:


> I use crumpled up plastic grocery bags when I store it. I have a plastic grocery bag cut in half and stuffed in the mini pocket at all times, since I don’t use that pocket and don’t like how it often gets smushed in.



Thanks for sharing! Do u also have any tips for on using the bag? It’s my first lv bag.. the psm zip is a little hard to zip and I’m worry about zipping/unzipping the bag as I have seen the previous posts about the zipper causing tear on the canvas.. I’m a little scared. I wanna enjoy the psm as much as I can


----------



## epeLV

Orange__blossom said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do u also have any tips for on using the bag? It’s my first lv bag.. the psm zip is a little hard to zip and I’m worry about zipping/unzipping the bag as I have seen the previous posts about the zipper causing tear on the canvas.. I’m a little scared. I wanna enjoy the psm as much as I can


I’m still working out the best way to pack it as I’m a tote girl and such a small bag gives me anxiety when deciding what to bring, haha. I recommend throwing in your items in loose or finding small pouches to store things in within the bag. I have several pouches I’m experimenting with. I also pack mine like a bookshelf when possible so I can easily pull things in and out. 

Mine is about a year old and still hard to use the zipper. It has not gotten better with use as some suggest. I see no evidence of that peeling on my bag, and I don’t baby it, but I am careful, especially after seeing those posts I am paranoid! I was lucky to get the bag straight up last August and even ended up with two to choose from, of which I chose the one that felt thicker and was better aligned. Every time I use the zipper I am careful and slow! I also don’t use a bag charm on the zipper as a pull. I think that leads to pulling on the charm which pulls the zipper at an odd angle and can nick the canvas. I put charms on but always hold the true zipper pull to open the bag.  

I baby the bag hardcore because I know they’re hard to come by and often misaligned, so it’s not like I can easily find a perfect replacement should something happen. Still, I have a tiiiiiny bit of wear on the corners of the small pocket. I presume this is just because those corners are so sharp and stick out, but only my Bag OCD eyes with my hand lens would see it. Have a few threads on the black leather and one tab is starting to peel but I’ll wait to get that fixed until it gets worse. Otherwise it’s held up well and gotten a bit softer overall. 

I use a pochette metis strap for it crossbody so I don’t have to constantly redo the black straps that come with it and can leave those set for backpack style wear. I’ve looked at other LV straps but the scale seems off to me when crossbody.


----------



## Orange__blossom

epeLV said:


> I’m still working out the best way to pack it as I’m a tote girl and such a small bag gives me anxiety when deciding what to bring, haha. I recommend throwing in your items in loose or finding small pouches to store things in within the bag. I have several pouches I’m experimenting with. I also pack mine like a bookshelf when possible so I can easily pull things in and out.
> 
> Mine is about a year old and still hard to use the zipper. It has not gotten better with use as some suggest. I see no evidence of that peeling on my bag, and I don’t baby it, but I am careful, especially after seeing those posts I am paranoid! I was lucky to get the bag straight up last August and even ended up with two to choose from, of which I chose the one that felt thicker and was better aligned. Every time I use the zipper I am careful and slow! I also don’t use a bag charm on the zipper as a pull. I think that leads to pulling on the charm which pulls the zipper at an odd angle and can nick the canvas. I put charms on but always hold the true zipper pull to open the bag.
> 
> I baby the bag hardcore because I know they’re hard to come by and often misaligned, so it’s not like I can easily find a perfect replacement should something happen. Still, I have a tiiiiiny bit of wear on the corners of the small pocket. I presume this is just because those corners are so sharp and stick out, but only my Bag OCD eyes with my hand lens would see it. Have a few threads on the black leather and one tab is starting to peel but I’ll wait to get that fixed until it gets worse. Otherwise it’s held up well and gotten a bit softer overall.
> 
> I use a pochette metis strap for it crossbody so I don’t have to constantly redo the black straps that come with it and can leave those set for backpack style wear. I’ve looked at other LV straps but the scale seems off to me when crossbody.



Yup, the bag is super hard to come by and I have to get mine from the MWT collection with stickers. The original one is always oos in my boutique and 1 SA even said its discontinued  but I’m not sure how true isit. 

Actually mine also has a small flaw on 1 of the bottom d-ring tab.. not sure why 1 of the stitch is quite huge and obvious and seem to tear the tab a little.. but my SA said it’s a finishing which I think he doesn’t really mean what he said too. He said that there’s aftercare services, but i hope nothing bad happens. I think I’m quite picky for bag but this time I tend to overlook the small flaw as it’s not obvious from the front and the alignments for my bag is good. Like what you said, this bag is hard to find replacement and still mine is customized so don’t think it’s easy to exchange or replace. But I see previous posts that LV can repair most of the bag so I hope if that time come, my bag can be repaired. Also I read before that life is too short to have a 100% perfect bag .. this just make me feel a little better and I just tell myself that all these luxury bags are handmade so they will not be super perfect, even though sometimes my heart still ache a little when seeing the flaw.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I had to order a MWT PSM with stickers a couple of weeks ago too since it was really hard to get a hold of the regular monogram one. I have not received it yet but I am so excited! To pass the time, I've been reading this thread. I can't believe I read this 151 page thread from start to finish. It took me over a week but I did it. LOL.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Been bugging the DBF forever and when one popped up on Yoogi’s, we purchased it! So so so incredibly excited to receive it!


----------



## paula3boys

Orange__blossom said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do u also have any tips for on using the bag? It’s my first lv bag.. the psm zip is a little hard to zip and I’m worry about zipping/unzipping the bag as I have seen the previous posts about the zipper causing tear on the canvas.. I’m a little scared. I wanna enjoy the psm as much as I can


Have you tried bringing it into the store to have them wax the zipper for you? When I picked mine up this past Friday, it was hard to unzip at first, but she waxed the zipper and now it is better. Also, I have read some people say it is easier to unzip if you place it flat on surface or it is on your body. 

I am glad I read this thread before getting it because I asked to swap the dustbag for the drawstring shoe bag and it is a perfect fit for a better dustbag! I also checked the alignment and such after reviewing things that were known issues. Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Orange__blossom

paula3boys said:


> Have you tried bringing it into the store to have them wax the zipper for you? When I picked mine up this past Friday, it was hard to unzip at first, but she waxed the zipper and now it is better. Also, I have read some people say it is easier to unzip if you place it flat on surface or it is on your body.
> 
> I am glad I read this thread before getting it because I asked to swap the dustbag for the drawstring shoe bag and it is a perfect fit for a better dustbag! I also checked the alignment and such after reviewing things that were known issues. Thank you all for sharing!



I see! Not sure if my local boutique does it but I will bring back to the boutique and ask them to wax for me too! Yup, I agree this forum is really helpful! But sometimes seeing those bags with issues and poor alignment make me nervous and worry too. Thanks for sharing too!


----------



## shoyukoto

Apparently, after 1-month use, I noticed a wear on the side tabs splitting apart. I took to the LV store in SF if I can quickly get this repair before it gets any worse since I've read lots of reviews on this thread that it happened a lot. They took it in for repair and got it around 3 weeks later. Luckily since I got it under a year, I didn't have to pay for a repair. But just let you guys know it cost $90 to repair the side tabs, which I honestly think it's ridiculous. lol.


----------



## lux loves

You guys I’m so excited. After being told at least a year wait (if even able to get it at all) at home in Vancouver and going to 8+ stores while I’m travelling.. I finally found it in Cannes. The only one and everyone there was like vultures watching me and being so close hoping I didn’t get it, waiting to swoop in but I’m in love and I feel so lucky I can’t even believe I found her. I don’t know how to post pictures on my phone but she’s great and the alignment is pretty perfect too, though I don’t think I would’ve passed if it wasn’t because it was so hard to find ahah I’m finally one of you guys!!


----------



## lux loves

Figured it out! Here she is


----------



## sbuxaddict

Just got mine yesterday!

Had a question about the weight distribution - since it hangs at a slight angle due to the strap placement, would you all recommend placing less in it? I’m worried about the shape changing over time. Thank you in advance!


----------



## toujours*chic

paula3boys said:


> Have you tried bringing it into the store to have them wax the zipper for you? When I picked mine up this past Friday, it was hard to unzip at first, but she waxed the zipper and now it is better. Also, I have read some people say it is easier to unzip if you place it flat on surface or it is on your body.
> 
> I am glad I read this thread before getting it because I asked to swap the dustbag for the drawstring shoe bag and it is a perfect fit for a better dustbag! I also checked the alignment and such after reviewing things that were known issues. Thank you all for sharing!


A simple fix for the zipper without bringing into the boutique all the time is to take a piece of wax paper used for baking and rub the teeth. It is safe and not as messy as beeswax or a bar of soap. The wax paper can safely be used on any zipper to make it glide more smoothly.

I have the PBM and I am a little more careful with it because of the issues I read here. But geez, that thing is so darn cute! Love it to pieces!


----------



## toujours*chic

sbuxaddict said:


> Just got mine yesterday!
> 
> Had a question about the weight distribution - since it hangs at a slight angle due to the strap placement, would you all recommend placing less in it? I’m worried about the shape changing over time. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117462


This is beyond adorable on you- carry it in good health!


----------



## sbuxaddict

toujours*chic said:


> This is beyond adorable on you- carry it in good health!


Thank you so much


----------



## Louisgyal37

toujours*chic said:


> A simple fix for the zipper without bringing into the boutique all the time is to take a piece of wax paper used for baking and rub the teeth. It is safe and not as messy as beeswax or a bar of soap. The wax paper can safely be used on any zipper to make it glide more smoothly.
> 
> I have the PBM and I am a little more careful with it because of the issues I read here. But geez, that thing is so darn cute! Love it to pieces!


The wax paper works wonders!!! I used it on my pallas noir and now can open it with one hand on my shoulder as opposed to two. It made the zipper run like butter...


----------



## LVLoveaffair

sbuxaddict said:


> Just got mine yesterday!
> 
> Had a question about the weight distribution - since it hangs at a slight angle due to the strap placement, would you all recommend placing less in it? I’m worried about the shape changing over time. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117462


It seems to be hanging really low! I would adjust it so it's higher up on the body.


----------



## TaylorXavier

So I was just browsing in my lv boutique and saw a lady trying out a Palm Springs Mini! She didn’t get it and I asked the sa if I can see the bag. She was ready to sell it to me right then and there despite there being a long waitlist. Too bad I already ordered a MWT PSM or I would have jumped on the chance! It’s probaby for the best too since the alignment was terrible. LOL!


----------



## sbuxaddict

LVLoveaffair said:


> It seems to be hanging really low! I would adjust it so it's higher up on the body.


Thank you, will do! I’m just worried that all the constant pulling from the top will change the shape


----------



## epeLV

paula3boys said:


> Have you tried bringing it into the store to have them wax the zipper for you? When I picked mine up this past Friday, it was hard to unzip at first, but she waxed the zipper and now it is better. Also, I have read some people say it is easier to unzip if you place it flat on surface or it is on your body.
> 
> I am glad I read this thread before getting it because I asked to swap the dustbag for the drawstring shoe bag and it is a perfect fit for a better dustbag! I also checked the alignment and such after reviewing things that were known issues. Thank you all for sharing!



I have a stiff zipper. This seems dumb... sorry if this is a stupid ask... but what is waxing the zipper? What does this entail and how does it help? Can any LV boutique, even a small one, do this in store on demand? I might need to get this done but the next LV boutique I’m at will be a small one and I don’t have a SA there.


----------



## epeLV

Today I carried my PSM! Saw the clochette idea on Instagram and loved it so I copied it. Got lucky and found one on Fashionphile right away.  Now looking for a black luggage tag preloved to match my bags with the noir instead of the vachetta...


----------



## paula3boys

epeLV said:


> I have a stiff zipper. This seems dumb... sorry if this is a stupid ask... but what is waxing the zipper? What does this entail and how does it help? Can any LV boutique, even a small one, do this in store on demand? I might need to get this done but the next LV boutique I’m at will be a small one and I don’t have a SA there.


It has something to do with using wax paper I believe. I haven't seen it done as she took it to the back to do it. Any boutique should be able to do this for you.


----------



## lux loves

Out of curiousity for the people who have gotten the MWT edition PSM, what have you done if it’s a horrible alignment? If it’s personalized you can’t return it right? I’ve been super curious about that


----------



## bella89

lux loves said:


> Out of curiousity for the people who have gotten the MWT edition PSM, what have you done if it’s a horrible alignment? If it’s personalized you can’t return it right? I’ve been super curious about that



I'm pretty sure anything that's been customized can't be returned, unless there's a serious issue with it, but LV doesn't consider misalignment something that would allow someone to return and reorder/rebuy.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

I bought the palm springs mini in January 2018 & been using it as a backpack.  For several months now, the 4 back tabs where you hook the straps became very frayed with a lot of the fabric or hair coming out.  So I took it to Bloomingdale's Louis Vuitton this past Monday, July 9.  The SA looked at the bag, checked the Date code in their computer & told me that it is a known issue.  They took back the bag & say I can get store credit, get a new bag or the world tour mini but would have to pay the price difference.   I wanted the same bag so they put me on a waitlist, 3rd in line.  4 days later, they called me & I got a brand new bag... so glad I went back to the store.


----------



## Trina Thai

Vancang said:


> Thank you to the people who answered my question,I hope to join this club soon,my SA or CA called me today that they have one mini PS in hold for me,It looks fine on the stitches IMO soon to be mine(crossing fingers) how do you see it?
> View attachment 3943150


I personally think the allignment looks so good on your bag, do you know if its made in france or spain or usa? some are even made in Italy too!


----------



## TheLuxeAddict

Jenergyup said:


> I totally understand! My mini whose canvas started cracking was MIF and the one they had in store was US. My SA is looking around for me for a MIF but it has been 10 days already!  I too know that there is no quality difference but wanted a MIF to replace my MIF and prefer it if possible. Not sure if they're out there anymore? I'm considering a totally different bag altogether or maybe reverse mono? Good luck and keep us posted!



Your SA is so nice! 

My mini backpack has some cracking on the canvas too. It is not a regularly used bag and just over 2 years. Only just noticed the cracking so I took it to LV and was told they cannot do anything abt it. 

For a bag of that price that’s not a regularly used bag and is 2yo it seems like a poorly made bag. I have canvas bags that are 11 years old without any issues. Quality has definitely gone down. I don’t think I can buy any more canvas pieces knowing this can happen. None of my chanel or Dior bags have ever had any issues like these. Sorry. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## vainelle

Finally joined the club. She looks so cute. Tried sourcing in Bangkok and was told 6 months waitlist, and in Singapore the waitlist was closed.


----------



## Trina Thai

vainelle said:


> Finally joined the club. She looks so cute. Tried sourcing in Bangkok and was told 6 months waitlist, and in Singapore the waitlist was closed.


oh my gosh, your bag is adorable!! Can i ask where it was made from? (USA.France, or Spain)


----------



## V_vee

Okay so I was finally able to order a reverse Palm Springs Mini after relentless online stalking lol. I came here to get excited about the same but boy these posts aren’t helping at all. Is there that many quality issues with this one ??  I don’t care about issues like alignment etc but the pics with cracks on the canvas near the zipper and glazing issues  I am not picky and is careful with my bags but I don’t want to be checking after every use to see if it’s ready to fall apart lol.


----------



## shayna07

Still wearing this cutie! I’m obsessed [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vainelle

Trina Thai said:


> oh my gosh, your bag is adorable!! Can i ask where it was made from? (USA.France, or Spain)



It is made in Italy.


----------



## V_vee

Yess


----------



## fabuleux

V_vee said:


> Yess
> View attachment 4138765
> View attachment 4138766
> View attachment 4138767


Congrats!


----------



## V_vee

fabuleux said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bumbles

V_vee said:


> Yess
> View attachment 4138765
> View attachment 4138766
> View attachment 4138767


I thought you got the mono, but the reverse is even more rare. Congrats and enjoy!! The reverse is very pretty


----------



## V_vee

Bumbles said:


> I thought you got the mono, but the reverse is even more rare. Congrats and enjoy!! The reverse is very pretty


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Poochie231080

V_vee said:


> Yess
> View attachment 4138765
> View attachment 4138766
> View attachment 4138767



Congrats! The reverse is rare and was long discontinued in Europe


----------



## V_vee

Poochie231080 said:


> Congrats! The reverse is rare and was long discontinued in Europe


Thank you!! Oh is it  Your post on best and worst purchases thread about Palm Springs Mini being one of the best helped me in my decision making


----------



## Matilda Wintence

I’ve joined the club, my first LV and I love it! My bf called our local LV store for months and they never had it. Then we called LV in Copenhagen and they made it happen


----------



## Vancang

Trina Thai said:


> I personally think the allignment looks so good on your bag, do you know if its made in france or spain or usa? some are even made in Italy too!



This one is made in France...I really think the alignment it’s very good in this one!


----------



## Orange__blossom

Hi, would like to know if any uses bag insert or base shaper for your psm? Just got mine and I’m worried if the base will sag overtime? How does the psm base hold? TIA


----------



## Marmotte

OMG I just got a call from my SA in Lausanne Switzerland. My mini Mono has arrived waaaay earlier than expected!!
I'm going to try it during my lunch break  ....


----------



## TaylorXavier

^ I just got a call too, my PSM MWT has arrived! It must be a lucky day for us.


----------



## Marmotte

And here she is!
Made in Spain
1700 CHF - LV boutique in Lausanne, Switzerland
I'm 5'1 ft so this size fits my small frame perfectly!


----------



## Snoozzan

So finally I could bring this one home! I have been on a hunt since January. No waiting list here in Sweden. Today my best friends SA got hold of it and reserved it for me for an hour, so I had to be fast. It is a bit misaligned in the front though, but I can live with that. The tabs are perfect, and the zipper is super smooth.


----------



## Bumbles

Love all the mini mono Palm Springs! And more so the reverse! So rare and so cute


----------



## Purrsey

Hoping to score a preloved reverse next. But of course I’m very happy to own this piece.


----------



## MooMooVT

Does anyone 5'8" or taller have mod shots for this bag? It looks great on petite folks but I'm nervous as to how this will look on my 5"9" 150lb frame. I have a Chloe Faye Small Backpack and it's a great size. I tend toward smaller bags so I know this will fit plenty for me - just wondering if it will look silly!

(And I apologize in advance - I've gone through so many pages but just can't find an existing mod shot at a taller height!)

TIA!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone 5'8" or taller have mod shots for this bag? It looks great on petite folks but I'm nervous as to how this will look on my 5"9" 150lb frame. I have a Chloe Faye Small Backpack and it's a great size. I tend toward smaller bags so I know this will fit plenty for me - just wondering if it will look silly!
> 
> (And I apologize in advance - I've gone through so many pages but just can't find an existing mod shot at a taller height!)
> 
> TIA!!


I’m around 5’8”, hope this helps! The first two are only using one strap


----------



## MooMooVT

Ah yes! I admired your posts but wasn't sure of scale. (That most certainly could have been me )

Thank you so much - so helpful!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

MooMooVT said:


> Ah yes! I admired your posts but wasn't sure of scale. (That most certainly could have been me )
> 
> Thank you so much - so helpful!!


You’re so welcome! I was worried about the bag being too small for my height but I actually love how it sits on me. The straps are pretty long as a backpack and it’s nice that we don’t have to double up on them. You should totally get this


----------



## TaylorXavier

She’s here! 








Those were actually the pics my SA sent me because I’m too lazy to take pics of it right now. Lol.


----------



## Emmacarmen

Finally collected my world tour edition on Thursday. Absolutely love it but still getting used to the length of the straps. Can’t decide between having it on a single strap and wearing it cross body, or using both straps and wearing it as a standard backpack. The straps are really stiff to adjust, almost feels like I’m going to break them whenever I try to adjust


----------



## Purrsey

I used cow-strength to pull/snap the strap to adjust length. Verdict : no harm done. [emoji28]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Someone on IG requested mods pics of me wearing it different ways.  I’m pretty petite!  I’m only 5’1”.  First pic, I’m wearing it crossbody with one strap, 2nd pic I used the cross option where you attach one strap to the top and other on the bottom, and last pic is a shoulder shot.  It doesn’t look right on me especially the backpack version.  It looks good on other people though!!!  Hope this helps!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

HeartMyMJs said:


> Someone on IG requested mods pics of me wearing it different ways.  I’m pretty petite!  I’m only 5’1”.  First pic, I’m wearing it crossbody with one strap, 2nd pic I used the cross option where you attach one strap to the top and other on the bottom, and last pic is a shoulder shot.  It doesn’t look right on me especially the backpack version.  It looks good on other people though!!!  Hope this helps!!
> View attachment 4148365


I’ve seen people double up on the straps for the backpack style, and it helps shorten the length.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

sbuxaddict said:


> I’ve seen people double up on the straps for the backpack style, and it helps shorten the length.


I found a reverse mono strap from the Pochette Metis on eBay and have been using that. It fits perfect and I love the length.


----------



## cfitch1892

I was at the LV in Copley Boston last night and they have one mini palm available if anyone is looking for one!


----------



## liyahbabyy

TheLuxeAddict said:


> Your SA is so nice!
> 
> My mini backpack has some cracking on the canvas too. It is not a regularly used bag and just over 2 years. Only just noticed the cracking so I took it to LV and was told they cannot do anything abt it.
> 
> For a bag of that price that’s not a regularly used bag and is 2yo it seems like a poorly made bag. I have canvas bags that are 11 years old without any issues. Quality has definitely gone down. I don’t think I can buy any more canvas pieces knowing this can happen. None of my chanel or Dior bags have ever had any issues like these. Sorry. Thanks for letting me rant.



Visit another LV store to get an exchange or store credit. Do not let them say cracking is normal because it's not.


----------



## Matilda Wintence

Snoozzan said:


> So finally I could bring this one home! I have been on a hunt since January. No waiting list here in Sweden. Today my best friends SA got hold of it and reserved it for me for an hour, so I had to be fast. It is a bit misaligned in the front though, but I can live with that. The tabs are perfect, and the zipper is super smooth.



Vilken tur du har! Called them every week for months, finally I ordered it through Denmark instead


----------



## sweetpotayto

It was available on CA website last night. Too bad I wasn’t prepared  #Priorities


----------



## Snoozzan

Matilda Wintence said:


> Vilken tur du har! Called them every week for months, finally I ordered it through Denmark instead


Ja verkligen! My Friends SA is the best! But, I am not in love with the bag yet.


----------



## Matilda Wintence

Snoozzan said:


> Ja verkligen! My Friends SA is the best! But, I am not in love with the bag yet.


Oh no, why?


----------



## Snoozzan

Matilda Wintence said:


> Oh no, why?


I love the bag, but I don’t love to use it. BUT iI force my self and its groing, but I dont know if it is enough to justify the price. First I used one strap, but I felt that the strap was too thin for me, and honestly felt a bit cheap. Now I use the bag with both straps, even if  I carry the bag crossbody. It gives me the possibility to change strap options much easier. Also it feels better for the shoulder and it looks more substantial. I Will use it a couple of times and Then decide.


----------



## Marmotte

Enjoying mine every single day!!


----------



## m0mmas

Is anyone else’s Louis Vuitton on the black tag slightly crooked?? I just opened my box and I noticed it right away and it’s bugging me. I’m debating on returning it to Saks..


----------



## epeLV

m0mmas said:


> Is anyone else’s Louis Vuitton on the black tag slightly crooked?? I just opened my box and I noticed it right away and it’s bugging me. I’m debating on returning it to Saks..


Some are that I’ve seen. That’s a common flaw. Yours is definitely crooked, but with the heat stamping on black it’s the best place to have it crooked as it isn’t obvious unless you really look close. If the bag overall is well aligned and looks good (canvas parts) I’d consider living with the crooked black tag. Canvas alignment is a bigger issue that is more noticeable imho.


----------



## TaylorXavier

The stamp is crooked and doesn't look clean. If it bothers you, you should return it.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

m0mmas said:


> Is anyone else’s Louis Vuitton on the black tag slightly crooked?? I just opened my box and I noticed it right away and it’s bugging me. I’m debating on returning it to Saks..



I saw this on one of the Palm Springs Pm I purchased.  I noticed it right away and compared it with the other one I purchased.  For mine, it wasn’t that the stamp was crooked, rather it was sewed on not straight.  I returned it right away.


----------



## lvlover856

Hi,
I love palm spring mini, it is so cute. Is it good for all age ladies? I feel it is more appropriate for young ladies. Is that ture? Thanks.


----------



## Vancang

m0mmas said:


> Is anyone else’s Louis Vuitton on the black tag slightly crooked?? I just opened my box and I noticed it right away and it’s bugging me. I’m debating on returning it to Saks..



This same thing happened to me and I returned it next day,it was bothering me,I waited for another one and I found a perfect one for me!


----------



## LVLOYAL12

lvlover856 said:


> Hi,
> I love palm spring mini, it is so cute. Is it good for all age ladies? I feel it is more appropriate for young ladies. Is that ture? Thanks.



Great for all ages!


----------



## lilo1013

I know this has been asked before but do you guys like the reverse or regular mono print more? I don’t see as many reverse on the forums and am not sure if I should get the regular instead.


----------



## sweetpotayto

lilo1013 said:


> I know this has been asked before but do you guys like the reverse or regular mono print more? I don’t see as many reverse on the forums and am not sure if I should get the regular instead.


I own and personally like the regular mono better but that’s just my preference. I think for my wardrobe it’s easier to match and I like the overall look of it more.


----------



## eena1230

lilo1013 said:


> I know this has been asked before but do you guys like the reverse or regular mono print more? I don’t see as many reverse on the forums and am not sure if I should get the regular instead.


I have both the regular mono & the reverse. I love them both equally but I get more compliments on the Reverse.


----------



## lilo1013

eena1230 said:


> I have both the regular mono & the reverse. I love them both equally but I get more compliments on the Reverse.



You're so lucky to have found the PSM in both prints!    I think I will keep the reverse.


----------



## eena1230

lilo1013 said:


> You're so lucky to have found the PSM in both prints!    I think I will keep the reverse.


Haha it took a lot of stalking online...  Even my SA was surprised that I was able to get the reverse online.


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> I have both the regular mono & the reverse. I love them both equally but I get more compliments on the Reverse.


Your so lucky to have scored both. I only have the monk


----------



## Peta.R

I’ve just secured a mini reverse online  today so excited can you tell me what is everyone’s favorite wallets to use?


----------



## Poochie231080

Peta.R said:


> I’ve just secured a mini reverse online  today so excited can you tell me what is everyone’s favorite wallets to use?



I use a pocket organizer instead of a wallet. Zippy compact/Victorine will fit.


----------



## TaylorXavier

Wow congrats! I use a mini pochette as a wallet with a key pouch inside for credit cards. It's my fave as it can fit tons of cash and cards.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Love these backpacks!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Palm Springs Mini & PM


----------



## bella89

Thankfully after insisting yet again that they at least look at my bag, LV gave me a credit.  It never sat right with me that the first time I was told I spilled acetone on the bag and they wouldn’t even consider looking at it.  I still don't get where they came up with the story of me spilling acetone on the bag!  Didn’t see anything else that caught my eye but they got another reverse PSM in today so I did an even exchange.  I honestly think the bag is super versatile and I love it.  Just going to accept it, flaws and all.


----------



## shayna07

Happy Monogram Monday! Here’s what fits in my mini


----------



## sbuxaddict

Peta.R said:


> I’ve just secured a mini reverse online  today so excited can you tell me what is everyone’s favorite wallets to use?


Woo how exciting!
I use my six key holder and a cles combo.


----------



## Traciefly

I'm in the PS mini club...my MCM mini has a beautiful partner


----------



## Bumbles

Traciefly said:


> I'm in the PS mini club...my MCM mini has a beautiful partner


Yes they are so cute. And the MCM mini compliments the PS very well. Love it


----------



## BleuSaphir

Traciefly said:


> I'm in the PS mini club...my MCM mini has a beautiful partner



Is just me or the MCM looks abit smaller? [emoji1]


----------



## Traciefly

BleuSaphir said:


> Is just me or the MCM looks abit smaller? [emoji1]


The MCM is smaller...I got it when I never thought I would get the PS mini... I'm in love with both


----------



## Traciefly

Bumbles said:


> Yes they are so cute. And the MCM mini compliments the PS very well. Love it


Thanks Bumbles...I can't wait to wear my new PS mini..


----------



## BleuSaphir

Traciefly said:


> The MCM is smaller...I got it when I never thought I would get the PS mini... I'm in love with both



I have the MCM version, only because at the time I didn’t want to spend money on the Mini Palm Springs. It a lovely backpack. It definitely backdraft on me though. LOL


----------



## balen.girl

I miss my PSM.. I am sending for repair due to fraying issues on all of the black leather.. does anyone have the same issues ?
My bag was purchased on May 2017. Had issues since August 2017 but my SA said to monitor first. And I really give up. It’s getting worst until I worry to use my bag. So I send for repair 2 weeks ago.
I still need to wait for another 3 weeks. SA said lead time for repair is around 5 weeks. [emoji17]


----------



## Bumbles

Traciefly said:


> Thanks Bumbles...I can't wait to wear my new PS mini..


Yes I agree. It does look smaller


----------



## Scully Piper

Traciefly said:


> I'm in the PS mini club...my MCM mini has a beautiful partner[emoji813][emoji813]


Cute mini backpacks! The rose gold mini MCM is on my wishlist.


----------



## Traciefly

Scully Piper said:


> Cute mini backpacks! The rose gold mini MCM is on my wishlist.


I would’ve gotten the rose gold mini MCM if it was available at the time I was hungry for a mini backpack.... it is beautiful....


----------



## luxuryfairytale

U can fi


Iluvbags said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a reverse mini?


u can follow @thebagsgalore_sg_ on IG


----------



## Prixo17

Hi LV Lovers! I’m new to this forum but have been following for a while now. Here’s my story. There are 4 Louis Vuitton stores within a 10 mile radius of me, so super close! I walked in and asked every single CA at each store if they can get me a psm. The answer was no; their wait list was closed (gasp!) as I got more familiar with the brand and losgistics I joined groups of LV Lovers and I got my hands on a CA in Vegas who was thrilled to help me! She got her hands on my psm the same day I spoke with her. Like legit work she put in. I waited a week for my delivery and I can’t put her away now!! I am obsessed. She’s made in Italy which is such a bonus since my CA told me over the phone she was made in USA.  Her alignment is fine. Also, one CA at my local store rubbed wax onto the zipper and it is sooo smooth now. I hope I don’t encounter any canvas issues around the zipper but I have a year to watch out for that now. Thank you for reading this far!! I look forward to the new things I’ll learn here!


----------



## Orange__blossom

Prixo17 said:


> View attachment 4199836
> View attachment 4199838
> View attachment 4199836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LV Lovers! I’m new to this forum but have been following for a while now. Here’s my story. There are 4 Louis Vuitton stores within a 10 mile radius of me, so super close! I walked in and asked every single CA at each store if they can get me a psm. The answer was no; their wait list was closed (gasp!) as I got more familiar with the brand and losgistics I joined groups of LV Lovers and I got my hands on a CA in Vegas who was thrilled to help me! She got her hands on my psm the same day I spoke with her. Like legit work she put in. I waited a week for my delivery and I can’t put her away now!! I am obsessed. She’s made in Italy which is such a bonus since my CA told me over the phone she was made in USA.  Her alignment is fine. Also, one CA at my local store rubbed wax onto the zipper and it is sooo smooth now. I hope I don’t encounter any canvas issues around the zipper but I have a year to watch out for that now. Thank you for reading this far!! I look forward to the new things I’ll learn here!



Nice!! Your CA is so nice to rub wax onto your zipper. I asked my local boutique but was told that they doesn’t have wax to do it. So i bought wax paper to do it myself but not sure if I didn’t do it right as I was scared if the wax residue will stuck on the zipper, hence the zipper isnt very smooth yet though.


----------



## Prixo17

Orange__blossom said:


> Nice!! Your CA is so nice to rub wax onto your zipper. I asked my local boutique but was told that they doesn’t have wax to do it. So i bought wax paper to do it myself but not sure if I didn’t do it right as I was scared if the wax residue will stuck on the zipper, hence the zipper isnt very smooth yet though.


Oh no! They helped me a flag ship store with my psm. Then I purchased a zippy at a Neiman Marcus and they also put wax on the zipper there. Maybe try asking a different CA. I always get different answers. Don’t give up! Because once they wax it for you, you forget what the fuss was all about regarding the zipper hahha. I can open my bag now with one hand. It’s worth the second try. Hope they help you!!


----------



## pursegal22

Prixo17 said:


> View attachment 4199836
> View attachment 4199838
> View attachment 4199836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi LV Lovers! I’m new to this forum but have been following for a while now. Here’s my story. There are 4 Louis Vuitton stores within a 10 mile radius of me, so super close! I walked in and asked every single CA at each store if they can get me a psm. The answer was no; their wait list was closed (gasp!) as I got more familiar with the brand and losgistics I joined groups of LV Lovers and I got my hands on a CA in Vegas who was thrilled to help me! She got her hands on my psm the same day I spoke with her. Like legit work she put in. I waited a week for my delivery and I can’t put her away now!! I am obsessed. She’s made in Italy which is such a bonus since my CA told me over the phone she was made in USA.  Her alignment is fine. Also, one CA at my local store rubbed wax onto the zipper and it is sooo smooth now. I hope I don’t encounter any canvas issues around the zipper but I have a year to watch out for that now. Thank you for reading this far!! I look forward to the new things I’ll learn here!


Congrats on scoring your PSM! It looks great on you. I got my PSM a month ago after getting on the waitlist. Just like you said, all throughout L.A I was told it would take months and some boutiques told me they weren't accepting anymore on the waitlist. I reached out to my advisor at the Beverly Hills store and was able to get one 2 1/2 weeks later. A friend of mine was able to get one pretty fast at the Beverly Center LV boutique. Lucky someone told you about their advisor and the fact that she worked hard to source one for you. Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## hhw

Hi, Was wondering if the Kindle fits in the Palm Springs mini?  I tried looking for a posting--so sorry if I missed it.  My Kindle is around 5x7 inches and the website indicates 7.4x11.9 inches.  I'm not so sure if it would be a fit despite the dimensions based on some videos I've watched (??)  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Prixo17

pursegal22 said:


> Congrats on scoring your PSM! It looks great on you. I got my PSM a month ago after getting on the waitlist. Just like you said, all throughout L.A I was told it would take months and some boutiques told me they weren't accepting anymore on the waitlist. I reached out to my advisor at the Beverly Hills store and was able to get one 2 1/2 weeks later. A friend of mine was able to get one pretty fast at the Beverly Center LV boutique. Lucky someone told you about their advisor and the fact that she worked hard to source one for you. Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## Prixo17

Yesss! That’s exactly what they were telling me. It’s strange how inconsistent some information is. Nonetheless I am very grateful for having this beauty!! I am sooo thankful she gave me her info. I’ve already purchased a Favorite MM and some luggage tags from her. She is so sweet. I really hope she can be my go-to advisor . It’s a bummer she is in a different state but maybe I’ll make the trip to her boutique one day. Do people gift items to their CA for their hard work??  I hope you enjoy yours as well! I did not know Beverly Hills had two boutiques. Good to know!


----------



## NikkiM2018

Hi lovelies!
Has anyone gotten an exchange for their Palm Springs Mini? How long did it take for you to get a new one? I handed my 3 month old PSM due to a defect and my SA told me it could take 3-6 months!


----------



## justa9url

Traciefly said:


> I'm in the PS mini club...my MCM mini has a beautiful partner


Gorgeous duo! I love the look of the PS Mini but sold mine because the quality was not on par with my other LV bags, then I found the MCM mini in rose gold and I'm in love.


----------



## Traciefly

justa9url said:


> Gorgeous duo! I love the look of the PS Mini but sold mine because the quality was not on par with my other LV bags, then I found the MCM mini in rose gold and I'm in love.



That rose gold is beautiful. It came out after I purchase the cognac mini and I was tempted to order it anyway but my SA found me a PS mini.  I may still get the rose gold...it's so cute with a beautiful color....


----------



## Matilda Wintence

Here is my cute backpack with me on holiday ☺️ Really makes an outfit ❤️


----------



## Neebunny

Can anyone post a pic of this next to something like a ruler for size comparison? I can't find anywhere that has it in person for me to see ((((


----------



## Neebunny

TaylorXavier said:


> She’s here!
> 
> View attachment 4147438
> 
> View attachment 4147440
> 
> View attachment 4147439
> 
> 
> Those were actually the pics my SA sent me because I’m too lazy to take pics of it right now. Lol.




how long did it take for you to get this once your ordered? So beautiful


----------



## bella89

Neebunny said:


> Can anyone post a pic of this next to something like a ruler for size comparison? I can't find anywhere that has it in person for me to see ((((



I can but the dimensions are on the website, not sure if you know that. It's 7.4 x 11.9 x 3.9 inches.


----------



## Neebunny

bella89 said:


> I can but the dimensions are on the website, not sure if you know that. It's 7.4 x 11.9 x 3.9 inches.



i know, but it would be great to get a feel if you are able  greatly appreciated!


----------



## lijens11

Luckily, I can have this cuite, no waitlist . I called LV so many times and asked them put me to the waitlist, but they all said NO because it’s too full. The backpack is limited editon, they wont make it anymore, and it does come and go quickly, forever waitlist ... I was upset tho, but I still called them AGAIN and this lady saved me. She helped me to find if any store in the US has it. YAS!!! She found one for me and SA in that store help me place the order. FINALLY! I HAVE HER!!!


----------



## TaylorXavier

Neebunny said:


> how long did it take for you to get this once your ordered? So beautiful



Thank you! I think it took around 8 weeks more or less.


----------



## sbuxaddict

lijens11 said:


> Luckily, I can have this cuite, no waitlist . I called LV so many times and asked them put me to the waitlist, but they all said NO because it’s too full. The backpack is limited editon, they wont make it anymore, and it does come and go quickly, forever waitlist ... I was upset tho, but I still called them AGAIN and this lady saved me. She helped me to find if any store in the US has it. YAS!!! She found one for me and SA in that store help me place the order. FINALLY! I HAVE HER!!!


Congrats!!! 
Wow, are they really not making it anymore?


----------



## lijens11

sbuxaddict said:


> Congrats!!!
> Wow, are they really not making it anymore?


Thank you Im not sure, but that what they told me. Its also the same with psm world tour.


----------



## Neebunny

Does anyone know if the world tour version is smaller than the regular? The dimensions listed on the website are different?


----------



## Poochie231080

Neebunny said:


> Does anyone know if the world tour version is smaller than the regular? The dimensions listed on the website are different?


It is the same size


----------



## NeLVoe

Hello 
I'm new to this thread and have a question: Do you know if the "My World Tour" Mini Springs Backpack is a limited edition, too? And if yes, how long will there be the possibility to get it? There is no chance of buying the regular version online at the moment but the MWT version seems to be no problem at all. 
Thank you in advance for your answer


----------



## lijens11

Yes, its a limited edition too according to one of the SA that I talked to. But i dont know how long tho. They said it will take from 3-12 weeks to have it. Call them and ask them if any store have the regular instock and order them because that how I got mine.


----------



## lijens11

NeLVoe said:


> Hello
> I'm new to this thread and have a question: Do you know if the "My World Tour" Mini Springs Backpack is a limited edition, too? And if yes, how long will there be the possibility to get it? There is no chance of buying the regular version online at the moment but the MWT version seems to be no problem at all.
> Thank you in advance for your answer


Yes, its a limited edition too according to one of the SA that I talked to. But i dont know how long tho. They said it will take from 3-12 weeks to have it. Call them and ask them if any store have the regular instock and order them because that how I got mine.


----------



## NeLVoe

lijens11 said:


> Yes, its a limited edition too according to one of the SA that I talked to. But i dont know how long tho. They said it will take from 3-12 weeks to have it. Call them and ask them if any store have the regular instock and order them because that how I got mine.


Thanks for your answer! So the the World Tour version is a limited edition, too? And it takes 3-12 weeks to get one once you have ordered it from the website? It would not be necessary to call a store as you can order the MWT Palm Springs anytime via the website...


----------



## NeLVoe

lijens11 said:


> Yes, its a limited edition too according to one of the SA that I talked to. But i dont know how long tho. They said it will take from 3-12 weeks to have it. Call them and ask them if any store have the regular instock and order them because that how I got mine.


Thanks for your answer! So the the World Tour version is a limited edition, too? And it takes 3-12 weeks to get one once you have ordered it from the website? It would not be necessary to call a store as you can order the MWT Palm Springs anytime via the website... or do you mean that the regular Mini Palm Springs is a limited edition?


----------



## lijens11

NeLVoe said:


> Thanks for your answer! So the the World Tour version is a limited edition, too? And it takes 3-12 weeks to get one once you have ordered it from the website? It would not be necessary to call a store as you can order the MWT Palm Springs anytime via the website... or do you mean that the regular Mini Palm Springs is a limited edition?


Both of them are limited edition. The MWT palm spring takes 3-12 weeks to get it once you have ordered from the website, you dont need to call the store for MWT one. The regular palm spring I called LV number and one of the customer services helped me to find if any store has it, and luckily one of the store has one in stock and i ordered the regular palm spring from that lv store. You cant order regular palm spring online or most of the store sold out


----------



## danielanika

Neebunny said:


> Does anyone know if the world tour version is smaller than the regular? The dimensions listed on the website are different?


 the same size.


----------



## NeLVoe

Thank you!  
Has anybody got an idea how long the MWT Mini Palms will be available?


----------



## Poochie231080

NeLVoe said:


> Thank you!
> Has anybody got an idea how long the MWT Mini Palms will be available?



No idea, but i got mine october 2017 so it’s been around for a year already! That doesn’t seem limited to me?


----------



## NeLVoe

Poochie231080 said:


> No idea, but i got mine october 2017 so it’s been around for a year already! That doesn’t seem limited to me?


That's what I think, too.


----------



## Meko99

Need to run between stores, finally got lucky to find this item, 
the mono prefectly aligned as well


----------



## Bbly

My mini Palm Springs, i was on a 3 week waiting list but luckily she arrived after 3 days waiting [emoji7]


----------



## Meko99

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4229435
> 
> 
> My mini Palm Springs, i was on a 3 week waiting list but luckily she arrived after 3 days waiting [emoji7]




Congrats, I love your strap! Can you do modeling with the strap please


----------



## Bbly

rai99 said:


> Congrats, I love your strap! Can you do modeling with the strap please







Thank you [emoji173]️ this is the strap, it has a shoulder pad so it’s very comfortable to wear, i found the original strap too thin and dug in my shoulder uncomfortably so i had to get this strap


----------



## Meko99

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4229516
> View attachment 4229517
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]️ this is the strap, it has a shoulder pad so it’s very comfortable to wear, i found the original strap too thin and dug in my shoulder uncomfortably so i had to get this strap



Wow, thank you so much


----------



## lijens11

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4229435
> 
> 
> My mini Palm Springs, i was on a 3 week waiting list but luckily she arrived after 3 days waiting [emoji7]


I love your bagcharm, where did you get it from? Thank you


----------



## Bbly

lijens11 said:


> I love your bagcharm, where did you get it from? Thank you



Thank you, It’s a hand sanitizer holder from bath and body works [emoji23] funny how it always gains more attention than any bag i put it on when i go out (incl pochette metis, celine luggage, belt, chanel woc and this backpack) maybe i need to reconsider my style investments [emoji23]

I found the link! http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/black-cat-pom-pocketbac-holder-023538044.html


----------



## jannat26

Hi,

I was wondering if the smaller iPad fits in this bag. Not the iPad mini. 

I'm really interested in this bag but need to know if it'd be practical for me.


----------



## gagabag

jannat26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if the smaller iPad fits in this bag. Not the iPad mini.
> 
> I'm really interested in this bag but need to know if it'd be practical for me.



The mini backpack won’t even fit the ipad mini


----------



## jannat26

gagabag said:


> The mini backpack won’t even fit the ipad mini



ugh, that was really the deal breaker for me. 

is there any other bag anyone can recommend similar to this style but fit an iPad. I prefer mini backpacks. Not the MCM mini.


----------



## Suburbachic

jannat26 said:


> ugh, that was really the deal breaker for me.
> 
> is there any other bag anyone can recommend similar to this style but fit an iPad. I prefer mini backpacks. Not the MCM mini.


Maybe the PM version? It is a true backpack and a lot roomier.


----------



## jannat26

Suburbachic said:


> Maybe the PM version? It is a true backpack and a lot roomier.



I'm being picky but I just don't like the look of it. Mini's are more aesthetically more pleasing for me personally especially since I'm 4'11.


----------



## Suburbachic

jannat26 said:


> I'm being picky but I just don't like the look of it. Mini's are more aesthetically more pleasing for me personally especially since I'm 4'11.


We are the same height..although I always I'm 5 ft.. 
I have both. My mini is my go to but I love the PM for travel. When I adjusted the strap it was fine. In the mini, I have to downsize a lot. If you like the crossbody shoulder style, the neonoe might be a good option.


----------



## jannat26

Suburbachic said:


> We are the same height..although I always I'm 5 ft..
> I have both. My mini is my go to but I love the PM for travel. When I adjusted the strap it was fine. In the mini, I have to downsize a lot. If you like the crossbody shoulder style, the neonoe might be a good option.



haha nice! 

if you wouldn't mind can I see pictures of how the mini fits you crossbody and backpack style. I want to see where it hits.


----------



## Sonmi999

jannat26 said:


> ugh, that was really the deal breaker for me.
> 
> is there any other bag anyone can recommend similar to this style but fit an iPad. I prefer mini backpacks. Not the MCM mini.


Have you seen the Clapton backpack? I don’t know if it will fit an iPad, because I don’t own one, but it definitely holds more than the Palm Springs mini.
There’s also a small backpack by Chanel that has a lot of studs and it’s super beautiful, but I don’t know the name of this style.


----------



## Suburbachic

jannat26 said:


> I'm being picky but I just don't like the look of it. Mini's are more aesthetically more pleasing for me personally especially since I'm 4'11.


Here is a pic of me. I have it adjusted to where it is just above the small of my back. I'll try to get a pic of me with my mini. For that it hits me on my hip area when I wear it crossbody. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 You can adjust lower or higher.


----------



## jannat26

Sonmi999 said:


> Have you seen the Clapton backpack? I don’t know if it will fit an iPad, because I don’t own one, but it definitely holds more than the Palm Springs mini.
> There’s also a small backpack by Chanel that has a lot of studs and it’s super beautiful, but I don’t know the name of this style.



Thanks for the suggestion. Will look and see if I can find the Chanel your talking about.


----------



## jannat26

Suburbachic said:


> Here is a pic of me. I have it adjusted to where it is just above the small of my back. I'll try to get a pic of me with my mini. For that it hits me on my hip area when I wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can adjust lower or higher.



LOVE. Bag looks great on you! Thank you so much for posting a picture. 

Waiting for you pic with your mini.


----------



## shyen1209

The waitlist is 1-1.5 years long and i couldnt wait that long so I decided to just go with my world tour. But I’m scared that I might got sick of the stickers and decided to go with just a initial. It took about 4 weeks to arrive from ordered. I love it. It’s made in france and the alignment is perfect to me. [emoji1]


----------



## NikkiM2018

Anyone here from Australia? I reaaaalllly wanna buy a Palm Springs Mini in Reverse but they stopped stocking it here for about a year now, does anyone know why?!


----------



## lkoko

NikkiM2018 said:


> Anyone here from Australia? I reaaaalllly wanna buy a Palm Springs Mini in Reverse but they stopped stocking it here for about a year now, does anyone know why?!



They haven't stopped the Palm Springs Mini in reverse. Some people have gotten lucky through client services, even though it's no longer on the website


----------



## lkoko

Does anyone know if it's typical for the location of the date code in the Palm Springs Mini to vary? I exchanged my defective Palm Springs mini for a new one and the date code for my new one is located inside the pocket (made in Spain). My defective one was made in France and the date code was in the bottom corner.  Is it normal that the date codes are located in different positions within the bag due to where they are made?


----------



## NikkiM2018

lkoko said:


> They haven't stopped the Palm Springs Mini in reverse. Some people have gotten lucky through client services, even though it's no longer on the website


 Oh my, are you from Australia lovely? Definitely gonna ring them tomorrow!

Also, I had 2 PSM, one made in France, one from Spain and pretty positive that all the France made PSM datecodes was located outside of the pocket whilst the Spain was inside the pocket! Definitely normal.


----------



## lkoko

NikkiM2018 said:


> Oh my, are you from Australia lovely? Definitely gonna ring them tomorrow!
> 
> Also, I had 2 PSM, one made in France, one from Spain and pretty positive that all the France made PSM datecodes was located outside of the pocket whilst the Spain was inside the pocket! Definitely normal.



Amazing, thank you so much for confirming re the datecode positioning! I was a little perplexed about it - so I feel relieved now!!

And yes, I am in Australia!! Definitely call client services and try your luck. I can confidently tell you that people have been successful in the last couple of months


----------



## NikkiM2018

lkoko said:


> Amazing, thank you so much for confirming re the datecode positioning! I was a little perplexed about it - so I feel relieved now!!
> 
> And yes, I am in Australia!! Definitely call client services and try your luck. I can confidently tell you that people have been successful in the last couple of months


May I ask what happened to your first one?! Mine was deemed defective too ☹️ Hopefully our second one is the lucky one!  
Super weird, I emailed them before (the line was busy!) and they said they can’t get any. Hopefully someone will be able to help me out!


----------



## lkoko

NikkiM2018 said:


> May I ask what happened to your first one?! Mine was deemed defective too ☹️ Hopefully our second one is the lucky one!
> Super weird, I emailed them before (the line was busy!) and they said they can’t get any. Hopefully someone will be able to help me out!



Mine was chipping around the edges of the zipper line and I had only had it a few months and was using it sporadically. Praying it doesn't happen again, I loooove this bag!
Keep at it with the reverse!


----------



## NikkiM2018

lkoko said:


> Mine was chipping around the edges of the zipper line and I had only had it a few months and was using it sporadically. Praying it doesn't happen again, I loooove this bag!
> Keep at it with the reverse!


Girl whaaat!? I had the exact problem, peeling edges around the zipper line? I’m petrified using it now because it’s my baby! It’s great to see a fellow Aussie here though, thanks for helping me out xo


----------



## lkoko

NikkiM2018 said:


> Girl whaaat!? I had the exact problem, peeling edges around the zipper line? I’m petrified using it now because it’s my baby! It’s great to see a fellow Aussie here though, thanks for helping me out xo



A pleasure hun! Yes, so great that we're both in Aus! Let me know how you go with the reverse!! Sending you good luck!


----------



## aesthetica1234

lkoko said:


> A pleasure hun! Yes, so great that we're both in Aus! Let me know how you go with the reverse!! Sending you good luck!



Fellow aussie here too!  Do you have photos of the defect? hunting for one and would def want to know what to look out for.


----------



## lkoko

aesthetica1234 said:


> Fellow aussie here too!  Do you have photos of the defect? hunting for one and would def want to know what to look out for.



Hi fellow Aussie  !! 
I don't think it's something that can be detected when you're purchasing. It's something that developed with use, albeit minimal use. I love it so much though! I couldn't imagine not having it in my collection


----------



## aesthetica1234

lkoko said:


> Hi fellow Aussie  !!
> I don't think it's something that can be detected when you're purchasing. It's something that developed with use, albeit minimal use. I love it so much though! I couldn't imagine not having it in my collection



I've been dying to get a hold of one. It looks soo versatile, great for travel and everyday use


----------



## lallybelle

Macy’s herald square has a mono AND Reverse on display! Hurry!


----------



## Suburbachic

NikkiM2018 said:


> Oh my, are you from Australia lovely? Definitely gonna ring them tomorrow!
> 
> Also, I had 2 PSM, one made in France, one from Spain and pretty positive that all the France made PSM datecodes was located outside of the pocket whilst the Spain was inside the pocket! Definitely normal.


When I got mine and it was just released the tag was inside the pocket. After 3 exchanges due to defect my last one made in 2017 it was located outside the pocket lower corner.


----------



## Orange__blossom

epeLV said:


> View attachment 4041498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well today it happened. My black little tab began to separate.  Only carried the bag for about two months inside of another larger bag as a grab and go situation and a handful of times on its own as a crossbody. This is the flap that faces front when when crossbody.
> 
> I tried searching this thread but can’t find what I’m after in the many pages... so those of you who’ve had this little tab fixed, what is the fixing procedure (Reglaze? New tab?), how much did it cost, and how long did it take?
> 
> I’m 3.5 hours drive from the nearest LV. My SA is a student and she hasn’t answered my recent email about the my world tour collection so I think she might be during finals week. So I want to get some more info before I decide if this is an urgent fix and bother her.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi, though it’s been awhile.. I would like to know if you managed to repair the tabs or exchange your psm? I had mine for few months and carried it only a few times, today I realized that 1 of my tab has glazing issue and starting to fray abit.. I’m quite worry


----------



## epeLV

Orange__blossom said:


> Hi, though it’s been awhile.. I would like to know if you managed to repair the tabs or exchange your psm? I had mine for few months and carried it only a few times, today I realized that 1 of my tab has glazing issue and starting to fray abit.. I’m quite worry


I asked my SA and they didn’t have a repair and a price in the system for just the tabs. She said she could put in an inquiry to see if they could fix just one or both tabs and he cost. She advised waiting until it gets worse and/or I have another repair on the bag.


----------



## Orange__blossom

epeLV said:


> I asked my SA and they didn’t have a repair and a price in the system for just the tabs. She said she could put in an inquiry to see if they could fix just one or both tabs and he cost. She advised waiting until it gets worse and/or I have another repair on the bag.



Hi, thanks for the reply. 
I see. Are you still using your psm with the splitting tab? Does it get worst or still in the same state? I’m still under 1 year warranty as I bought in July this yr. mine is not that bad as of now but comparing to my another tab I can clearly see the glazing is abit rub off (not sure if the pic is clear enough) 

I hope it won’t get worst


----------



## epeLV

Orange__blossom said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> I see. Are you still using your psm with the splitting tab? Does it get worst or still in the same state? I’m still under 1 year warranty as I bought in July this yr. mine is not that bad as of now but comparing to my another tab I can clearly see the glazing is abit rub off (not sure if the pic is clear enough)
> 
> I hope it won’t get worst
> 
> View attachment 4265132


I’m still using it and it’s fine. Maybe gotten a bit worse but not too noticeable or bad enough for me to bring it back in. I don’t think there is a warranty per say on LV bags. If the rest of the bag is in excellent condition and it’s clear you care for your bags I’ve found that they’ll repair or replace it, often for free, at any time no matter the year. It might be easier for them to reglaze it now before it starts to pull apart like mine has.


----------



## lewisxjones

I was out this evening and noticed that the top of my Palm Springs has split!!!  never had an issue like this with LV before, has anybody else? I got it at the end of February this year, I’m going to take it into store this week and see what they can do.. soooooo gutted! I just don’t understand how it could have happened because I baby my bags, it’s definitely not been cut by anything. Does anyone have any experience with LV in returning faulty things? I don’t even want a refund because I love this bag, I just want a new one!


----------



## epeLV

lewisxjones said:


> I was out this evening and noticed that the top of my Palm Springs has split!!!  never had an issue like this with LV before, has anybody else? I got it at the end of February this year, I’m going to take it into store this week and see what they can do.. soooooo gutted! I just don’t understand how it could have happened because I baby my bags, it’s definitely not been cut by anything. Does anyone have any experience with LV in returning faulty things? I don’t even want a refund because I love this bag, I just want a new one!



That's not a split... that's a crack and it is in a very common place for the palm springs backpacks to crack because of how the canvas is folded over there to form the edge.  Are you careful with the zipper?  Since the bag is <1 year old you if the rest of it looks like new you might get lucky and get a replacement.  From your photo, it looks like the design on the canvas is also kind of worn off on that edge.  Or it could be a shadow.  Take it to a SA you have a good relationship with.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hii , does LV have different canvas. My palmsprings is more vibrant that my other bag. Is it a common thing? Palm springs canvas are different ?
Im afraid that my bag are fake so i authenticated it from “ProAuthenticators” on facebook and they say that it is authentic .


----------



## for3v3rz

Helloviuviu said:


> Hii , does LV have different canvas. My palmsprings is more vibrant that my other bag. Is it a common thing? Palm springs canvas are different ?
> Im afraid that my bag are fake so i authenticated it from “ProAuthenticators” on facebook and they say that it is authentic .



LV do have different canvas depending on the style of the bag. My Graceful feels very soft and bendable cuz is a hobo bag.


----------



## Helloviuviu

for3v3rz said:


> LV do have different canvas depending on the style of the bag. My Graceful feels very soft and bendable cuz is a hobo bag.



Thank youu. Do they have a different color too ?


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

V_vee said:


> Yess
> View attachment 4138765
> View attachment 4138766
> View attachment 4138767


I LOVE the reverse! I’m taking mine to Disneyland next week


----------



## for3v3rz

Helloviuviu said:


> Thank youu. Do they have a different color too ?


The canvas color and prints look pretty much the same. Very minor, probably a shade different under the light.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Hi Everyone,

So I bought this Palm Springs Mini in Reverse on Saturday. I was coming to wear it today and I noticed this cut and I didn't realize it before. Is this normal? I can't tell if it is a cut from construction of the bag or it's something I should be concerned about? Will it get worse? I'm a little worried.


----------



## tulipfield

raspberrysyrup said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I bought this Palm Springs Mini in Reverse on Saturday. I was coming to wear it today and I noticed this cut and I didn't realize it before. Is this normal? I can't tell if it is a cut from construction of the bag or it's something I should be concerned about? Will it get worse? I'm a little worried.



They had to make that cut in order to make that right angle from one piece of fabric; the cut is just where the upper right part is folded over to be sewn.  I’m not an expert, but I think to totally avoid any exposed cut like that, they would have had to make the corner out of two separate pieces of fabric.

Basically I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## aesthetica1234

Was told by sa that their store got 6 psm delivered today. By the time i got there around 6.30pm, a man was in the process of buying one and there was only 2 more left. I looked at both and bought 1 and another lady bought the last one wow.


----------



## lewisxjones

lewisxjones said:


> I was out this evening and noticed that the top of my Palm Springs has split!!!  never had an issue like this with LV before, has anybody else? I got it at the end of February this year, I’m going to take it into store this week and see what they can do.. soooooo gutted! I just don’t understand how it could have happened because I baby my bags, it’s definitely not been cut by anything. Does anyone have any experience with LV in returning faulty things? I don’t even want a refund because I love this bag, I just want a new one!



So I took my Palm Springs mini into my local LV last week who sent it off to be looked at by a repair specialist who deemed it as faulty and they offered me a new bag, they didn’t have the mono in stock but they had a reverse so I thought why not for a change - love it


----------



## Purrsey

lewisxjones said:


> So I took my Palm Springs mini into my local LV last week who sent it off to be looked at by a repair specialist who deemed it as faulty and they offered me a new bag, they didn’t have the mono in stock but they had a reverse so I thought why not for a change - love it



It was a sad story in the beginning. But ended like a fairy tale. I wished mine split too to be offered a Reverse. Lol. Congrats I’m in love with yours too.


----------



## jelly-baby

Finally got one!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I saw one at Saks Fifth Avenue in NYC today.


----------



## JC1Q84

My World Tour mini [emoji7]


----------



## tempurabits

I’m wondering if anyone has seen any LV Palm Springs Mini backpacks made in USA instead of France or Spain ?

I sent mine in for repair, they said they will replace it due to a quality issue. A replacement came & I went to see it yesterday. It was made in spain but it was really misaligned. The leather tab is crooked and so is the circular flower above it. The circular flower isn’t that bad but I think the leather tab is pretty crooked. She said I can be put back on the list for the next one but now i’m scared the next one will be misaligned too or, even made in USA so i was debating if i should take this or keep waiting?? She said it may take a while. I waited since september for this one. I want one made in France preferably but I don't mind spain

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Sunshinee123

My SA sent me this picture of a new release bag coming soon. I’m not a backpack gal but this is pretty cute. Just wanted to share!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Sunshinee123 said:


> My SA sent me this picture of a new release bag coming soon. I’m not a backpack gal but this is pretty cute. Just wanted to share!


This is so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jnly

Oh man my backpack is super fraying at all four corners and I even noticed a tear on the handle leather.  I'm not even sure when I got the bag, must have been back in last september. Does anyone know whats the price to get the bag fixed?


----------



## jelly-baby

My Palm Springs mini backpack arrived today and I am not sure I love it 

Has anyone felt like this and then changed their mind? I don’t know whether to return it or not. I have a Michael Kors mini backpack which is the same size as PSM but actually with a useful front pocket rather the the pointless one on PSM.  I’m also concerned about the awkward zip. I love the bag itself, just not sure if I will get put off by the negative points. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## epeLV

Sunshinee123 said:


> My SA sent me this picture of a new release bag coming soon. I’m not a backpack gal but this is pretty cute. Just wanted to share!


I like the concept but not the execution. Here’s how I’d would have designed it: I’d have taken off the colored stickers and left just the raised gold shiny stickers. I’d have only made stickers if canvas designs. These gold stickers instead of them being randomly placed I would have put them over their corresponding parts of the monogram canvas and in line and aligned. So there would be like one gold quatrefoil on the side, a gold LV on the front, etc. The colors and hearts and random placement is just too cutesy for men


----------



## alanbooo

I'm looking for a reverse mini PSM LA area if anyone has any advice? or SA recommendation?


----------



## Cristinaberry

aesthetica1234 said:


> Was told by sa that their store got 6 psm delivered today. By the time i got there around 6.30pm, a man was in the process of buying one and there was only 2 more left. I looked at both and bought 1 and another lady bought the last one wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272884




What was wrong w your bag ?


----------



## Cristinaberry

I got my PSM today I got it shipped from Ohio all the way to California it took a week the suspense was killing me . Here is some pictures of the tabs it was made in Spain . The leather tabs seem to not be in good shape , I went into the LV store and the girl told me that it’s “leather so it’s nothing to worry about “ and as u can see one is. Crooked . There is no option of exchange or option on getting on a wait list at my local store so I have no options ... I don’t know if this is normal .
And now wearing it around the house I’m kind of scared to even use it it seems super fragile I just can’t use it like other purses I feel like I have to baby it and I don’t have time for it I’ve also read test the canvas cracks and lether tabs Frey I’m scared to even use it ....


----------



## Cristinaberry

bella89 said:


> Thankfully after insisting yet again that they at least look at my bag, LV gave me a credit.  It never sat right with me that the first time I was told I spilled acetone on the bag and they wouldn’t even consider looking at it.  I still don't get where they came up with the story of me spilling acetone on the bag!  Didn’t see anything else that caught my eye but they got another reverse PSM in today so I did an even exchange.  I honestly think the bag is super versatile and I love it.  Just going to accept it, flaws and all.




What happened to your bag ?


----------



## aesthetica1234

Cristinaberry said:


> What was wrong w your bag ?



There was nothing wrong with my bag, I was just so surprise how quickly they sold. But I can tell you after using it 4-5 times this last month, I can already see signs of wear. The glazing on my front leather tabs is already starting to wear. Also I think because I wear mine as a crossbody the bottom left leather tab behind the bag is worn from grazing against my body while I walk. That being said, I still love the bag. I've accepted its flaws and will be wearing it when I travel, its still under warranty so I'll just see how it goes.


----------



## Cristinaberry

brymatpaq said:


> Love these backpacks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185330
> 
> Palm Springs Mini & PM


Where did you get he chain ? Thanks


----------



## bella89

Cristinaberry said:


> What happened to your bag ?



What do you mean?


----------



## nycmamaofone

jelly-baby said:


> My Palm Springs mini backpack arrived today and I am not sure I love it
> 
> Has anyone felt like this and then changed their mind? I don’t know whether to return it or not. I have a Michael Kors mini backpack which is the same size as PSM but actually with a useful front pocket rather the the pointless one on PSM.  I’m also concerned about the awkward zip. I love the bag itself, just not sure if I will get put off by the negative points. Anyone else feel the same?



I saw it in person and felt the same. The zipper was so stiff and I don’t get the point of the front compartment if you can’t fit anything inside it. Plus the straps are so long that it only looks good crossbody, not as an actual backpack.


----------



## jelly-baby

nycmamaofone said:


> I saw it in person and felt the same. The zipper was so stiff and I don’t get the point of the front compartment if you can’t fit anything inside it. Plus the straps are so long that it only looks good crossbody, not as an actual backpack.



Yes, totally agree with you. It is a flimsy bag and actually kind of pointless as it is awkward to fit things in and, like you say, the front pocket is useless. You could maybe put a house key in and that’s it. I am done with this bag!


----------



## CornishMon

alanbooo said:


> I'm looking for a reverse mini PSM LA area if anyone has any advice? or SA recommendation?


If you are serious my store currently has one.


----------



## lvtam

Cristinaberry said:


> I got my PSM today I got it shipped from Ohio all the way to California it took a week the suspense was killing me . Here is some pictures of the tabs it was made in Spain . The leather tabs seem to not be in good shape , I went into the LV store and the girl told me that it’s “leather so it’s nothing to worry about “ and as u can see one is. Crooked . There is no option of exchange or option on getting on a wait list at my local store so I have no options ... I don’t know if this is normal .
> And now wearing it around the house I’m kind of scared to even use it it seems super fragile I just can’t use it like other purses I feel like I have to baby it and I don’t have time for it I’ve also read test the canvas cracks and lether tabs Frey I’m scared to even use it ....



What’s wrong with it?  Looks good to me.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Cristinaberry said:


> Where did you get he chain ? Thanks


Hi, I took it off my Mini Pochette which I only use as a cosmetic case, so I don't need the chain


----------



## mochi510

Hiii everyone! I am looking for a mono PS mini, I'm located in SF/Bay Area


----------



## littlejuser

jelly-baby said:


> My Palm Springs mini backpack arrived today and I am not sure I love it
> 
> Has anyone felt like this and then changed their mind? I don’t know whether to return it or not. I have a Michael Kors mini backpack which is the same size as PSM but actually with a useful front pocket rather the the pointless one on PSM.  I’m also concerned about the awkward zip. I love the bag itself, just not sure if I will get put off by the negative points. Anyone else feel the same?



This bag has a really interesting following.... much beloved and sought after for a bag that is outrageously priced for the size and issues with alignment and wear that people are posting.... even the well known you tubers admit that the front pocket is essentially useless and the zipper is stiff... LV is lucky that so many followers get swept up in the hype!! Despite all of this I think it is adorable however my budget is such that I can’t afford what seems like a frivolous luxury item... no judgements intended!!!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Sunshinee123 said:


> My SA sent me this picture of a new release bag coming soon. I’m not a backpack gal but this is pretty cute. Just wanted to share!


Hi All, 

Tbh, I just only placed a deposit to transfer the last available stock of this lock lock collection from Brisbane to Sydney store and it should arrive net week. 

Unfortunately, atm I am contemplating whether would this be a good purchase for me or should I return it and obtain a refund when it arrives in the local Sydney store. I see so many reviews on the possible cracks at the sides of the bags near the zipper or misalignment of the stitching of the bag, the fraying of the black tabs stitches and etc. I am just afraid cos the cost of this bag is quite expensive being $3,550 in Australian Dollars and if there are so many cases in which being faulty and etc, am not sure whether it is worthwhile to get it although I have been eyeing on this bag for 2 years now. 

I hope to get a bag that could last me a long time, for years since all my bags from LV or Burberry and Prada have lasted me for more than 5 years now. 

What are your thoughts and advise? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shayna07

Here’s what fits in my mini! I adore this bag!


----------



## lux loves

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Tbh, I just only placed a deposit to transfer the last available stock of this lock lock collection from Brisbane to Sydney store and it should arrive net week.
> 
> Unfortunately, atm I am contemplating whether would this be a good purchase for me or should I return it and obtain a refund when it arrives in the local Sydney store. I see so many reviews on the possible cracks at the sides of the bags near the zipper or misalignment of the stitching of the bag, the fraying of the black tabs stitches and etc. I am just afraid cos the cost of this bag is quite expensive being $3,550 in Australian Dollars and if there are so many cases in which being faulty and etc, am not sure whether it is worthwhile to get it although I have been eyeing on this bag for 2 years now.
> 
> I hope to get a bag that could last me a long time, for years since all my bags from LV or Burberry and Prada have lasted me for more than 5 years now.
> 
> What are your thoughts and advise? It would be greatly appreciated.



I have the original PSM and I wear it almost every day! It has been holding up pretty well and I bought it months ago! Such a great bag, I can't speak on your version (especially because it's almost $1000 more I paid in Canada. I would say go with your gut when it comes in and you try it on, but the original is so worth it! Good luck


----------



## Meko99

I got my palm spring around two months ago, and just notice this


----------



## mileymiels

Hello~ does anyone knows how to get the palm springs mini in australia?


----------



## gagabag

mileymiels said:


> Hello~ does anyone knows how to get the palm springs mini in australia?



I got mine nearly 2 years ago by stalking online... or try the personalised world tour


----------



## lkoko

mileymiels said:


> Hello~ does anyone knows how to get the palm springs mini in australia?



They do trickle into stores from time to time. If you can, it’s worth checking in with your local store on a weekly basis otherwise try calling client services. Sometimes they can be helpful and let you know when one becomes available on the website. Wishing you luck


----------



## mimi89

Didn’t know this bag is still in demand in Australia. However the only way I could suggest is find a SA that can keep an eye out of it for you because they don’t know what stock they are getting (not sure why?) and of course in order for them to do that for you you need to show that you’ll be able to come in and buy it at a given time. They can’t hold stock for unconfirmed sale.


----------



## bibs76

mileymiels said:


> Hello~ does anyone knows how to get the palm springs mini in australia?



The Brisbane store told me last week they get the mono regularly enough (at least one or two a month).  Usually on a Monday or Wednesday.


----------



## mimi89

bibs76 said:


> The Brisbane store told me last week they get the mono regularly enough (at least one or two a month).  Usually on a Monday or Wednesday.



Oh dear I didn’t realise two stock a month is considered “regular” in Brisbane.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Hey everyone! I finally received the last available stock of the palm spring mini backpack limited edition love lock collection which was transferred in to my Sydney store today from another state’s store in Australia  I have to admit it, after trying it out with my SA for an hour I love it so much I refuse to every return it  apparently another SA kept on asking my SA where she got it cos ppl have been asking and eyeing for this edition now. Also when my SA was about to go wrap it up for me, she kept on asking, is she returning it? I said to her nope cos I am definitely keeping it!   There you go


----------



## Jinlikesfood




----------



## oknicoleee

Jinlikesfood said:


>


omg love the tag and the key holder!!! just got mine last week and looking for ideas to dress her up!


----------



## Jinlikesfood

oknicoleee said:


> omg love the tag and the key holder!!! just got mine last week and looking for ideas to dress her up!


I’ve had the cles since 2011 !


----------



## MissKellyBeans

Can somebody please tell me if this LV PSM looks authentic? These are a few close-up pictures I asked a IG consigner to provide me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissKellyBeans

MissKellyBeans said:


> Can somebody please tell me if this LV PSM looks authentic? These are a few close-up pictures I asked a IG consigner to provide me. Thanks in advance!



Oops my bad. I think I posted on the wrong thread!


----------



## cajhingle

Call it right timing...brought my PM hoping to be repaired but was deemed defective. I was not so ready to replace it but when I asked the nice SA if they got the famous PS.. yup, 1 just came today. And the rest was history. Presenting


----------



## Lvoe1238

Love these ! I really want one!


----------



## alexadicembrino

Hi! I've been following this thread for a while now & have finally saved up enough money to purchase my dream bag. I can't find it anywhere & LV customer service still has the generic answer of 'we don't know when it's coming back and we aren't adding any more names to the waitlist.' For reference, I live in FL. I'm just looking for some tips & tricks to getting the mini backpack - If you have any, please let me know! I'm planning on visiting some stores next weekend, but doubt I'll get lucky. I've also been constantly checking the LV site. I've been able to 'add it to cart' twice now, but as soon as I got to my shipping method, the site would stop working. Once I refreshed, it was gone again. Does anyone have any SA's that can help me? Or just any tips? Thanks so much!


----------



## jennifer.van

Hey guys, I was lucky enough to find the MPS in stock online at lv.  I just received it and I know there has been issues with the print being misaligned... can you guys let me know what you think about the alignment with the bag i received?  this bag is made in france so that's a big deal for me... should I keep this bag or try to get one that's better aligned.  Anyone have any experience with this?  What are your thoughts? Please help!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

jennifer.van said:


> Hey guys, I was lucky enough to find the MPS in stock online at lv.  I just received it and I know there has been issues with the print being misaligned... can you guys let me know what you think about the alignment with the bag i received?  this bag is made in france so that's a big deal for me... should I keep this bag or try to get one that's better aligned.  Anyone have any experience with this?  What are your thoughts? Please help!


It looks perfect. Keep and enjoy it.


----------



## TaylorXavier

jennifer.van said:


> Hey guys, I was lucky enough to find the MPS in stock online at lv.  I just received it and I know there has been issues with the print being misaligned... can you guys let me know what you think about the alignment with the bag i received?  this bag is made in france so that's a big deal for me... should I keep this bag or try to get one that's better aligned.  Anyone have any experience with this?  What are your thoughts? Please help!



Alignment looks ok to me.


----------



## Jinlikesfood

Anyone have the mini backpack for more then a year and NOT have any cracks in canvas?


----------



## milhouse13

Jinlikesfood said:


> Anyone have the mini backpack for more then a year and NOT have any cracks in canvas?



*raises hand*
But.... The main zipper somehow tore away from the canvas at the top, so I had to send it in for repair.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Hi everyone, I need your thoughts and advise on this. 

As you may have seen in my post 2 weeks ago, I purchased the palm spring mini backpack love lock collection from the Sydney George Street store. As I was checking my bag earlier today, I noticed a small stitching hole on one of the D rings tab at the bottom left of the bag (refer to the photo attachments). 


Do you think that this may be a possible defect issue? 

Appreciate your kind and prompt advise on this.


----------



## Jinlikesfood

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hi everyone, I need your thoughts and advise on this.
> 
> As you may have seen in my post 2 weeks ago, I purchased the palm spring mini backpack love lock collection from the Sydney George Street store. As I was checking my bag earlier today, I noticed a small stitching hole on one of the D rings tab at the bottom left of the bag (refer to the photo attachments).
> View attachment 4334978
> 
> Do you think that this may be a possible defect issue?
> 
> Appreciate your kind and prompt advise on this.


Personally I would return. You just got the bag. And while not every bag will be perfect you spent EXTRA on this bag for the limited edition print. That’s not normal wear and tear


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Jinlikesfood said:


> Personally I would return. You just got the bag. And while not every bag will be perfect you spent EXTRA on this bag for the limited edition print. That’s not normal wear and tear



Thank you for your advise. I will look to drop by at the LV Sydney store tomorrow and show them about this issue.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

OMG guyssss....i thank god that my luck was great today cos it is my birthday!!! 

I went back to LV Sydney George Street store to inform them of that stitching hole issue and brought my bag along to show them. Surprisingly, they had 1 last available stock in the store that arrived in this morning and so they changed it for me! Guess what, the zipper is so smooth with this other one that I exchanged with that I don't even need to get a separate key chain to attach to it to make easier to open it.


----------



## Jinlikesfood

sugarbabetvxq said:


> OMG guyssss....i thank god that my luck was great today cos it is my birthday!!!
> 
> I went back to LV Sydney George Street store to inform them of that stitching hole issue and brought my bag along to show them. Surprisingly, they had 1 last available stock in the store that arrived in this morning and so they changed it for me! Guess what, the zipper is so smooth with this other one that I exchanged with that I don't even need to get a separate key chain to attach to it to make easier to open it.
> View attachment 4336489
> View attachment 4336490
> View attachment 4336491
> View attachment 4336493
> View attachment 4336492


Very happy for you!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hi, do you guys have the same issues like my psm? I think the “coating” are coming off around the zipper. I’ve heard some canvas cracked, but never heard of this one.


----------



## NikkiM2018

It’s a known defect! Take it back!  


Helloviuviu said:


> Hi, do you guys have the same issues like my psm? I think the “coating” are coming off around the zipper. I’ve heard some canvas cracked, but never heard of this one.


mIt’


----------



## lkoko

Helloviuviu said:


> Hi, do you guys have the same issues like my psm? I think the “coating” are coming off around the zipper. I’ve heard some canvas cracked, but never heard of this one.



Exact thing happened to mine as well and I got a replacement


----------



## xfirekiss

alexadicembrino said:


> Hi! I've been following this thread for a while now & have finally saved up enough money to purchase my dream bag. I can't find it anywhere & LV customer service still has the generic answer of 'we don't know when it's coming back and we aren't adding any more names to the waitlist.' For reference, I live in FL. I'm just looking for some tips & tricks to getting the mini backpack - If you have any, please let me know! I'm planning on visiting some stores next weekend, but doubt I'll get lucky. I've also been constantly checking the LV site. I've been able to 'add it to cart' twice now, but as soon as I got to my shipping method, the site would stop working. Once I refreshed, it was gone again. Does anyone have any SA's that can help me? Or just any tips? Thanks so much!


Hi, I would say the site is the best bet to obtain the bag, and that was how I was able to get my palm springs mini too. Try checking frequently because I have seen it come back in stock multiple times online. Good luck!


----------



## ibredior

alexadicembrino said:


> Hi! I've been following this thread for a while now & have finally saved up enough money to purchase my dream bag. I can't find it anywhere & LV customer service still has the generic answer of 'we don't know when it's coming back and we aren't adding any more names to the waitlist.' For reference, I live in FL. I'm just looking for some tips & tricks to getting the mini backpack - If you have any, please let me know! I'm planning on visiting some stores next weekend, but doubt I'll get lucky. I've also been constantly checking the LV site. I've been able to 'add it to cart' twice now, but as soon as I got to my shipping method, the site would stop working. Once I refreshed, it was gone again. Does anyone have any SA's that can help me? Or just any tips? Thanks so much!


I also live in Florida (North Florida) I can give you my SA's number if you would like, she helped me track down my psm last year


----------



## alexadicembrino

I finally got a PSM! I called customer service and they found one in Texas! The LV at the Neiman Marcus there shipped it to me. Although, I know that some people don't want an LV product made in the USA, but what's the reasoning for it? Mine was made in the USA, is that okay or should I return and try to get a different one?


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Which would you keep?  The one on the left with the stitching issues (top left and right corners), but otherwise perfect.  Or the right one with the slightly crooked front pocket tab... it’s only slightly noticeable.


----------



## Jinlikesfood

LAvuittongirl said:


> Which would you keep?  The one on the left with the stitching issues (top left and right corners), but otherwise perfect.  Or the right one with the slightly crooked front pocket tab... it’s only slightly noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 4342767
> View attachment 4342769
> View attachment 4342770
> View attachment 4342772


Crooked tab


----------



## Jinlikesfood

alexadicembrino said:


> I finally got a PSM! I called customer service and they found one in Texas! The LV at the Neiman Marcus there shipped it to me. Although, I know that some people don't want an LV product made in the USA, but what's the reasoning for it? Mine was made in the USA, is that okay or should I return and try to get a different one?


If it is perfect keep it. These are hard to come by and have so many defects


----------



## piggyems

I finally got my reverse today. It’s symmetrical and made in France. But wow, the stitching at the back is horrible . It’s super puffy on the right side.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Ladies, am I losing it? This bag is so cute, gets a lot of compliments, & great for casual/sporty wear. But, I only wear it crossbody, wear & tear is evident after not using it that much, & it’s a pain to get in & out of. I feel at any moment when I wear it I’m going to tear the canvas. I stalked the website to get this bag. We all know it’s not easy to get. Should I wait & keep it or get rid of it for the Clapton, LockMe, or future backpack I will really like??? So torn...

View attachment 4344237


----------



## LVLOYAL12

piggyems said:


> View attachment 4344161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my reverse today. It’s symmetrical and made in France. But wow, the stitching at the back is horrible . It’s super puffy on the right side.



Wow! I think it comes down to how bad you want it & what you will & will not accept. That would personally bother me, especially considering you paid for it. Honestly, I can’t believe they even sold it. Seems harsh, but c’mon LV. only thing I can say is that portion of the bag will face your body & ppl may not notice.


----------



## shelli1039

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Ladies, am I losing it? This bag is so cute, gets a lot of compliments, & great for casual/sporty wear. But, I only wear it crossbody, wear & tear is evident after not using it that much, & it’s a pain to get in & out of. I feel at any moment when I wear it I’m going to tear the canvas. I stalked the website to get this bag. We all know it’s not easy to get. Should I wait & keep it or get rid of it for the Clapton, LockMe, or future backpack I will really like??? So torn...
> 
> View attachment 4344237



I don’t think you’re losing it at all! I stalked long and hard for it, then nearly gave up...decided to go visit my local LV boutique and unbelievably he had not just one, but two there, one Mono and one Reverse Mono. I’m finally holding what I thought would be my next prized possession in my hand and lo and behold, I just couldn’t do it. It was for the reasons you mentioned mainly, hard to get in and out of, little front pocket didn’t seem useful. Still questioning my decision to walk away as I still absolutely love seeing it on others.


----------



## piggyems

LVLOYAL12 said:


> Wow! I think it comes down to how bad you want it & what you will & will not accept. That would personally bother me, especially considering you paid for it. Honestly, I can’t believe they even sold it. Seems harsh, but c’mon LV. only thing I can say is that portion of the bag will face your body & ppl may not notice.



I don’t even know what they did... like got lazy and sewed the bag too loose? LOL. I probably would’ve kept it when it first came out and it wasn’t as expensive. But I’m returning this for sure. Just disappointed sigh.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

piggyems said:


> I don’t even know what they did... like got lazy and sewed the bag too loose? LOL. I probably would’ve kept it when it first came out and it wasn’t as expensive. But I’m returning this for sure. Just disappointed sigh.



I absolutely love LV, but I think they push it with popular items (just like with pochette metis) because they know many will buy the bag despite its many issues. Chanel isn’t innocent either. I have one more must have from each house then I’m truly gonna just enjoy my collection. I’m so sorry you waited & this is what you got


----------



## V_vee

piggyems said:


> View attachment 4344161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my reverse today. It’s symmetrical and made in France. But wow, the stitching at the back is horrible . It’s super puffy on the right side.


Oh wow :/


----------



## Lvoe1238

Can you maybe return it and wait for another one to come and then it’s meant to be ?


----------



## Ajblue03

I happen to have found a Palms Spring mini. Just wanted you guys opinion on how it looks? Does any defects stand out at all? How about the zipper area? Thanks so much for any help anyone can give!


----------



## Suburbachic

Ajblue03 said:


> I happen to have found a Palms Spring mini. Just wanted you guys opinion on how it looks? Does any defects stand out at all? How about the zipper area? Thanks so much for any help anyone can give!



Depending on how picky you are with details...the only thing I noticed is the front pocket not perfectly aligned with the bag pattern wise.


----------



## Ajblue03

Thank you sooo much for your input. I called the SA right away after reading your response and at first she didn’t notice the difference. She mentioned to me that she has two in stock and would send me pictures of the two she did have to compare the difference. After taking the pics, she did notice the difference and mentioned to me that it can be hard for the “artists” to get the pattern aligned correctly because it’s a new piece of the bag!! Now I don’t know what to do?


----------



## Suburbachic

Ajblue03 said:


> Thank you sooo much for your input. I called the SA right away after reading your response and at first she didn’t notice the difference. She mentioned to me that she has two in stock and would send me pictures of the two she did have to compare the difference. After taking the pics, she did notice the difference and mentioned to me that it can be hard for the “artists” to get the pattern aligned correctly because it’s a new piece of the bag!! Now I don’t know what to do?


Just decide on which one you can live with or not bother you. The bags will have a "flaw". To me as long as it is not major like a missing stitch, hole or cracked canvas. I have the reverse psm and some stitches were not as straight as I like it to be but I am ok with it.


----------



## xtiifff

Ajblue03 said:


> I happen to have found a Palms Spring mini. Just wanted you guys opinion on how it looks? Does any defects stand out at all? How about the zipper area? Thanks so much for any help anyone can give!


May I ask where your store/SA is located? I'm curious if this is the same one I returned this past weekend. I was lucky enough to be able to order one via online, but ultimately returned it because the mismatch of the pattern had bothered me and I found the zipper a bit difficult. I was lucky enough to be able to locate another one with a smoother zipper and better alignment. I didn't know if this is the same one, but just wanted to give a heads up in case. If anyone is looking, just an FYI, I have seen the bag as "add to bag" multiple times these past 2 weeks and have been able to locate the bags this way!  It seems all the recent ones have been MIU, not sure if any MIF are available.


----------



## Ajblue03

The store is in Hackensack, New Jersey. I’ve been trying to grab one online but wasn’t successful in doing so. I’ve tried all different times throughout the day and night. Even refreshing the page. I’ve gotten lucky with the Pochette Metris twice online (add to bag) recently but that was about it. Please let me know if NJ was the store you returned the bag to.


----------



## Ajblue03

The SA also did mention the zipper being a bit hard as well, now that I think of it. She also said that, if I found the zipper a bit hard to get into they would be able to “wax it” or “oil it” if I can remember correctly. For the life of me I don’t understand why a bag that is in such high demand has so many issues??!


----------



## xtiifff

Ajblue03 said:


> The store is in Hackensack, New Jersey. I’ve been trying to grab one online but wasn’t successful in doing so. I’ve tried all different times throughout the day and night. Even refreshing the page. I’ve gotten lucky with the Pochette Metris twice online (add to bag) recently but that was about it. Please let me know if NJ was the store you returned the bag to.


It was not! It was South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA. I was just curious since the alignment looked very similar to the one I returned. They might have even sold it already - no idea. I returned it yesterday afternoon. Best of luck in finding the perfect PSM for you.  I agree about the many many issues of the bag. The one I ended up keeping, although alignment was much better and zipper is smoother, it came with a bunch of glue all over it. -_- My fiance had to clean it up a bit, but crazy that it comes that way!


----------



## Latrends77

Hi ladies! I have a Palm Springs mini - and the bottom has some what of a spot I just noticed- do you guys have any idea of what this may be?   Was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences. I’m gonna take it to Louis Vuitton tomorrow ans see what it may be or if it can be cleaned.


----------



## Suburbachic

Latrends77 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a Palm Springs mini - and the bottom has some what of a spot I just noticed- do you guys have any idea of what this may be?   Was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences. I’m gonna take it to Louis Vuitton tomorrow ans see what it may be or if it can be cleaned.


Looking at it I don't think this can be cleaned. The canvas seems like it sat on something hot and melted the protective layer?? I can see there is a texture change where some areas got flattened out. Good luck and I hope they can do something about it.


----------



## Annabella4

Latrends77 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a Palm Springs mini - and the bottom has some what of a spot I just noticed- do you guys have any idea of what this may be?   Was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences. I’m gonna take it to Louis Vuitton tomorrow ans see what it may be or if it can be cleaned.



Was this not one of the issues that caused the recall on the PM? Looks melted! 
I am so sorry for you, I would definetly get that fixed!


----------



## Latrends77

Suburbachic said:


> Looking at it I don't think this can be cleaned. The canvas seems like it sat on something hot and melted the protective layer?? I can see there is a texture change where some areas got flattened out. Good luck and I hope they can do something about it.


I’m going on Friday, it seems melted to me too


----------



## mtstmichel

Latrends77 said:


> Hi ladies! I have a Palm Springs mini - and the bottom has some what of a spot I just noticed- do you guys have any idea of what this may be?   Was wondering if anyone has had similar experiences. I’m gonna take it to Louis Vuitton tomorrow ans see what it may be or if it can be cleaned.



It doesn’t look right. Definitely exchange.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Woohoo! My collection to make my palm spring mini backpack looking complete is finally there after getting the additional bag strap and the key chain holder for it  it was so hard to get this shoulder strap and the key chain holder as it was always out of stock and super in demand am officially on ban island now for a while


----------



## Latrends77

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Woohoo! My collection to make my palm spring mini backpack looking complete is finally there after getting the additional bag strap and the key chain holder for it  it was so hard to get this shoulder strap and the key chain holder as it was always out of stock and super in demand am officially on ban island now for a while
> View attachment 4352855


I love soooo cute! Congrats on completing your Palm Springs mini ♥️


----------



## Liizz

I was able to get a Palm Springs mini online last week, I just picked it up yesterday but I wanted to know what u guys think about the alignment? I’m not sure if I should return it and wait for another one? What would you guys do?


----------



## mtstmichel

Liizz said:


> I was able to get a Palm Springs mini online last week, I just picked it up yesterday but I wanted to know what u guys think about the alignment? I’m not sure if I should return it and wait for another one? What would you guys do?



I got a PSM a couple of weeks online and it was misaligned as well. A few days later I ordered another one online and that was much better aligned. So I returned the first one. I think misalignment especially on the front is very obvious and definitely an eyesore for me. So I didn't want to settle for that flaw.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

So I've just called LV customer services UK and they said that the palm springs backpack mini is completely sold out everywhere.   I wish this wasn't the case as I've been after one for so long


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

I've had a look at the UK website and it seemed that I can order the palm springs mini world tour edition.  However I'm not too keen on the stickers on the bag.  How is it that they are doing the world tour edition still but not making any more of the regular ones?  I hope this bag is not getting discontinued...


----------



## Liizz

mtstmichel said:


> I got a PSM a couple of weeks online and it was misaligned as well. A few days later I ordered another one online and that was much better aligned. So I returned the first one. I think misalignment especially on the front is very obvious and definitely an eyesore for me. So I didn't want to settle for that flaw.


Thank you for your input! You really helped me make up my mind! I’m gonna wait for a better aligned one, I called customer service before buying this one online and I was told the psm would be back available mid March I will wait till then! Thanks!!


----------



## Guccigirl83

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> So I've just called LV customer services UK and they said that the palm springs backpack mini is completely sold out everywhere.   I wish this wasn't the case as I've been after one for so long



I have a feeling they aren’t completely accurate with the availability of this bag through the customer service line. Last month I went into the Edinburgh store to buy a different bag and causally asked if they ever saw Palm Spring minis. The SA went from behind the counter and produced one. I ultimately chose the other bag but couldn’t stop thinking about the PSM for the rest of the day. When I got home I called the customer service line and was told it had been sold and they seemed surprised there was one in store so readily available as there are waiting lists apparently for them and they are supposedly sold out across the U.K.
Anyway 2 weeks later I was back in the store and was speaking to the SA about it and she brought out another PSM! She said it had just arrived that morning and that they see a few of them per month! I wonder if they claim they are hard to get to keep demand up? Neither of the PSMs in the Edinburgh store were on display on the shop floor they were only brought out when requested. Might be worth just occasionally popping into the store closest to you and asking?


----------



## Dkay6

I was able to grab a reverse mono mini online over the weekend. Not sure how I feel about the reverse. My gut tells me to wait for a classic monogram mini. Thoughts on classic vs reverse? Pictures of reverse in action etc

Much appreciated


----------



## Liizz

Just wanted to share some info! So I visited 4 LV boutiques yesterday in the LA area looking to exchange my psm because of the misalignment, no luck in either stores but I did learn that each boutique is different as far as wait list etc. one of them wanted a full deposit to be put on a waitlist of a minimum of 4 wks wait, the other had a long wait list so I filled out a sheet to be put on the waitlist but they did not know how long the list is, the other was no longer adding any more to the wait list because they had 6-8 month wait already, the last one I was told they got rid of the waitlist system and it’s a first come first serve basis boutique because they think that’s more fair to the customers so the SA that helped me there added me to her personal waitlist on her phone so if she gets one in she will call me! They all have different systems set in place as far as waitlists go.


----------



## ms_emkay24

Just randomly searched the site and saw that I can place it in cart. So I purchased today. Hopefully my purchase goes through and no cancellation since the website was experiencing high traffic. Crossing fingers!!  And I used my PayPal credit line, 6mos no interest!


----------



## Dkay6

ms_emkay24 said:


> Just randomly searched the site and saw that I can place it in cart. So I purchased today. Hopefully my purchase goes through and no cancellation since the website was experiencing high traffic. Crossing fingers!!  And I used my PayPal credit line, 6mos no interest!


Lucky! I managed to get a reverse but my heart says I really like the classic. Best of luck with it!


----------



## karman

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> So I've just called LV customer services UK and they said that the palm springs backpack mini is completely sold out everywhere.   I wish this wasn't the case as I've been after one for so long



I no longer trust customer service. They said this about a bandeau I wanted in Canada. “Sold out everywhere in Canada and online”. But when I called another time (same day, so unlikely it was a new shipment) asking about t at a specific store, I was told there were “several available”. And I was able to get it in the end...


----------



## AliceTang001

This bag is having so many issues, is it gonna be discontinued?


----------



## huanhuankan

Got a new mini, it is so cute and hard to get. But zoom in this bag, there is why dots on the edge. Should I return? It is not noticeable, but worry about getting worse


----------



## raspberrysyrup

(this is the other side with peeling)
I would everyone’s opinion on this. I bought this bag two months ago and used it a total of seven times. I baby it and never taken it to a crowded or packed place. That being said I noticed peeling on the canvas and the flower already. I took it to the store and was told it was normal wear and tear. However, the store manager offered me a refund and said she’s giving me it because Ive raised concern about the peeling in the past. But she proceeded to say that the bag was not suited for me... I disagree on that statement. I have sent in photos to client services to get a second opinion, but what do you guys think? Should I get the refund on the bag or should I enjoy the bag and down the road get the front fixed if I need to (it’s a repair I can have done at a charge)


----------



## ms_emkay24

Dkay6 said:


> Lucky! I managed to get a reverse but my heart says I really like the classic. Best of luck with it!



Thank you! How are you liking yours?


----------



## bella89

raspberrysyrup said:


> View attachment 4361904
> View attachment 4361903
> 
> View attachment 4361905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the other side with peeling)
> I would everyone’s opinion on this. I bought this bag two months ago and used it a total of seven times. I baby it and never taken it to a crowded or packed place. That being said I noticed peeling on the canvas and the flower already. I took it to the store and was told it was normal wear and tear. However, the store manager offered me a refund and said she’s giving me it because Ive raised concern about the peeling in the past. But she proceeded to say that the bag was not suited for me... I disagree on that statement. I have sent in photos to client services to get a second opinion, but what do you guys think? Should I get the refund on the bag or should I enjoy the bag and down the road get the front fixed if I need to (it’s a repair I can have done at a charge)



Here's a picture of what happened to my first PSM reverse.  It looks similar to the problem you're having.  I had a hard time getting anything from LV because for the longest time they claimed that I had spilled chemicals on my handbag and that's why it was peeling.  I finally kept insisting something be done and they let me exchange it for another one.  My new one hasn't had any problems as of yet, but to be honest I haven't used it all that much since.  I don't see how this can be repaired, because it's the actual canvas.  Granted I am not an expert.


----------



## Kdelz

Hi everyone, 

I picked up my palm spring mini at the boutique tonight because I ordered it online and had it arranged as store pick up As I opened it in the store, the straps came in a ziploc bag and the booklet. The bag along with an air cushion. I found this a little weird but has anyone else ordered recently and had the same experience? Thank you!


----------



## southernduchess

jenjaydon19 said:


> If ANYONE is willing to part with their Palm Springs mini, I am willing to buy!


 I may....


----------



## Dkay6

ms_emkay24 said:


> Thank you! How are you liking yours?


Still deciding to keep it or not. The size is really throwing me off. 2k for such a small piece that I’m not sure how much use I will really get out of it. I love the ps pm but the straps are too Backpack-ish. I want to love it but I’m still unsure.


----------



## eena1230

Kdelz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I picked up my palm spring mini at the boutique tonight because I ordered it online and had it arranged as store pick up As I opened it in the store, the straps came in a ziploc bag and the booklet. The bag along with an air cushion. I found this a little weird but has anyone else ordered recently and had the same experience? Thank you!


Yes, I just bought my Boite Chapeau Souple and the strap, lock and key & care booklet was in a ziploc bag... I also bought it online and I had in shipped out to the store.


----------



## Kdelz

eena1230 said:


> Yes, I just bought my Boite Chapeau Souple and the strap, lock and key & care booklet was in a ziploc bag... I also bought it online and I had in shipped out to the store.


Thank you! Was yours made in the USA?


----------



## piggyems

Kdelz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I picked up my palm spring mini at the boutique tonight because I ordered it online and had it arranged as store pick up As I opened it in the store, the straps came in a ziploc bag and the booklet. The bag along with an air cushion. I found this a little weird but has anyone else ordered recently and had the same experience? Thank you!


 
Yes! Completely normal. I’m sad my reverse didn’t come with the air cushions this time, but it’s bexsuze another store shipped it to me rather than CS


----------



## eena1230

Kdelz said:


> Thank you! Was yours made in the USA?


You’re welcome!
It’s Made in France


----------



## BagGirl4Ever

Hi ladies! I'd greatly value your opinion here. 

I'm not usually a huge LV fan, but I've fallen in love with images of the PSM I've seen all over social media. It's so unique/adorable/perfect for everyday casual use. I went into my local LV boutique today and the SA informed me that one had just come in this morning. I was ecstatic until I saw it and immediately noticed that the canvas bubbles out/creases oddly on the right side (last photo). The SA assured me that this was from packaging and would even out "with wear." I spoke to another store SA and the manager who both told me the same thing. I asked if there was another one available in store and she said no. She said they could not ship one from another boutique either as it was "first come, first serve." According to her these bags are hard to come by, and she made it seem like the bag would be gone soon - so I walked out with it. I didn't even think to check bag alignment, and I see the front pocket isn't perfectly aligned with the bag. 

Do you ladies see any noticeable defects, and what are your thoughts on the one side's puffiness? Would you return this one due to defects, and hope to come across another one? Would you exchange it for the World Tour version, which is available online? Or just keep this one the way it is, because they really are that "hard to come by?" 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aesthetica1234

BagGirl4Ever said:


> Hi ladies! I'd greatly value your opinion here.
> 
> I'm not usually a huge LV fan, but I've fallen in love with images of the PSM I've seen all over social media. It's so unique/adorable/perfect for everyday casual use. I went into my local LV boutique today and the SA informed me that one had just come in this morning. I was ecstatic until I saw it and immediately noticed that the canvas bubbles out/creases oddly on the right side (last photo). The SA assured me that this was from packaging and would even out "with wear." I spoke to another store SA and the manager who both told me the same thing. I asked if there was another one available in store and she said no. She said they could not ship one from another boutique either as it was "first come, first serve." According to her these bags are hard to come by, and she made it seem like the bag would be gone soon - so I walked out with it. I didn't even think to check bag alignment, and I see the front pocket isn't perfectly aligned with the bag.
> 
> Do you ladies see any noticeable defects, and what are your thoughts on the one side's puffiness? Would you return this one due to defects, and hope to come across another one? Would you exchange it for the World Tour version, which is available online? Or just keep this one the way it is, because they really are that "hard to come by?"
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4365756
> View attachment 4365757
> View attachment 4365758
> View attachment 4365759
> View attachment 4365760
> View attachment 4365761
> View attachment 4365762
> View attachment 4365763



I personally think it looks fine, you can always stuff the bag when not in use. However, this bag isn't a structure bag and with use the bag will soften accordingly. I would return if you're not 100% happy.


----------



## BagGirl4Ever

aesthetica1234 said:


> I personally think it looks fine, you can always stuff the bag when not in use. However, this bag isn't a structure bag and with use the bag will soften accordingly. I would return if you're not 100% happy.



Thanks for the input. I think overall it looks fine too, I'm not really too concerned about the alignment so long as there are no real defects and the bag eventually does soften the bump out. I took it out and played with the straps tonight, and I'm actually excited about all the ways I could wear it!


----------



## aesthetica1234

BagGirl4Ever said:


> Thanks for the input. I think overall it looks fine too, I'm not really too concerned about the alignment so long as there are no real defects and the bag eventually does soften the bump out. I took it out and played with the straps tonight, and I'm actually excited about all the ways I could wear it!



I love the versatility of the bag, it fits everything I need. I wore it both crossbody as well as backpack everyday on my 3 week holiday and it was amazing in both sunny singapore weather and rainy days in japan


----------



## mtstmichel

BagGirl4Ever said:


> Hi ladies! I'd greatly value your opinion here.
> 
> I'm not usually a huge LV fan, but I've fallen in love with images of the PSM I've seen all over social media. It's so unique/adorable/perfect for everyday casual use. I went into my local LV boutique today and the SA informed me that one had just come in this morning. I was ecstatic until I saw it and immediately noticed that the canvas bubbles out/creases oddly on the right side (last photo). The SA assured me that this was from packaging and would even out "with wear." I spoke to another store SA and the manager who both told me the same thing. I asked if there was another one available in store and she said no. She said they could not ship one from another boutique either as it was "first come, first serve." According to her these bags are hard to come by, and she made it seem like the bag would be gone soon - so I walked out with it. I didn't even think to check bag alignment, and I see the front pocket isn't perfectly aligned with the bag.
> 
> Do you ladies see any noticeable defects, and what are your thoughts on the one side's puffiness? Would you return this one due to defects, and hope to come across another one? Would you exchange it for the World Tour version, which is available online? Or just keep this one the way it is, because they really are that "hard to come by?"
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think that since this is not a structured bag the puffiness of the side will change when you start to use it. The only other thing that I’d check is the corners on the end of the zipper. I found that they were ‘cracked’ on the first PSM that I got. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4365911


----------



## BagGirl4Ever

mtstmichel said:


> I think that since this is not a structured bag the puffiness of the side will change when you start to use it. The only other thing that I’d check is the corners on the end of the zipper. I found that they were ‘cracked’ on the first PSM that I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365911



I noticed the cracking was discussed previously in this thread, but for the life of me I don't see what people are talking about. Maybe my eyes are bad. Also, your pic says I don't have permission to view, would you mind posting again? That may help me see what the "cracking" is. [emoji4]


----------



## mtstmichel

BagGirl4Ever said:


> I noticed the cracking was discussed previously in this thread, but for the life of me I don't see what people are talking about. Maybe my eyes are bad. Also, your pic says I don't have permission to view, would you mind posting again? That may help me see what the "cracking" is. [emoji4]


----------



## Kdelz

BagGirl4Ever said:


> Hi ladies! I'd greatly value your opinion here.
> 
> I'm not usually a huge LV fan, but I've fallen in love with images of the PSM I've seen all over social media. It's so unique/adorable/perfect for everyday casual use. I went into my local LV boutique today and the SA informed me that one had just come in this morning. I was ecstatic until I saw it and immediately noticed that the canvas bubbles out/creases oddly on the right side (last photo). The SA assured me that this was from packaging and would even out "with wear." I spoke to another store SA and the manager who both told me the same thing. I asked if there was another one available in store and she said no. She said they could not ship one from another boutique either as it was "first come, first serve." According to her these bags are hard to come by, and she made it seem like the bag would be gone soon - so I walked out with it. I didn't even think to check bag alignment, and I see the front pocket isn't perfectly aligned with the bag.
> 
> Do you ladies see any noticeable defects, and what are your thoughts on the one side's puffiness? Would you return this one due to defects, and hope to come across another one? Would you exchange it for the World Tour version, which is available online? Or just keep this one the way it is, because they really are that "hard to come by?"
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4365756
> View attachment 4365757
> View attachment 4365758
> View attachment 4365759
> View attachment 4365760
> View attachment 4365761
> View attachment 4365762
> View attachment 4365763


Hi! So I recently purchased a PSM as well and was not happy with the way the alignment looked and ended up returning it at the boutique. The SA also explained to me that each piece is handmade which is why they look slightly different and won’t look 100% the same and that it’s a very difficult bag to get. Regardless, if you’re paying 2k for a bag you should be very satisfied with it from the start! So I ended up returning it yesterday. And I just sporadically checked the Lv site and was  able to order another one! So I think you’re not completely satisfied with it, don’t settle for it! It may be difficult to get your hands on one but not impossible!


----------



## ms_emkay24

Hi everyone!! Hope your day is goin well. My Friday just got better because this baby came in today. I thought the misalignments would bother me but it doesn’t actually. The front part doesn’t bother me at all, and the sides though it’s not perfect makes it somewhat unique and making it more like “my” bag if that makes sense.

It’s my birthday present to myself, which is in May. Won’t be wearing this baby until then. Hubby said it was ok to purchase early since it’s very limited. Back in the box it goes, had to open as soon as I got it so I can check in case of any ‘major’ defects so I can return it on time.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ms_emkay24

Oh and where can I find the “Made in...” ? 
TIA


----------



## Handbags77

My NM SA just got new PSM in mono in new shipment today. It is made in USA. Please PM me for my SA's info if you are serious to purchase. I have good established relationship with my SA and I don't want to waste her time Tnx


----------



## Handbags77

ms_emkay24 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope your day is goin well. My Friday just got better because this baby came in today. I thought the misalignments would bother me but it doesn’t actually. The front part doesn’t bother me at all, and the sides though it’s not perfect makes it somewhat unique and making it more like “my” bag if that makes sense.
> 
> It’s my birthday present to myself, which is in May. Won’t be wearing this baby until then. Hubby said it was ok to purchase early since it’s very limited. Back in the box it goes, had to open as soon as I got it so I can check in case of any ‘major’ defects so I can return it on time.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful! Congrats and early happy birthday!


----------



## V_vee

ms_emkay24 said:


> Oh and where can I find the “Made in...” ?
> TIA


The tab inside the bag that says Louis Vuitton Paris. If its made in the US, it wont have the Made in xyz line and just reads Louis Vuitton Paris.


----------



## ms_emkay24

V_vee said:


> The tab inside the bag that says Louis Vuitton Paris. If its made in the US, it wont have the Made in xyz line and just reads Louis Vuitton Paris.


Thank you


----------



## ms_emkay24

Handbags77 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats and early happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Suburbachic

huanhuankan said:


> Got a new mini, it is so cute and hard to get. But zoom in this bag, there is why dots on the edge. Should I return? It is not noticeable, but worry about getting worse


Yeah definitely return..that looks like peeling canvas


----------



## Helloviuviu

NikkiM2018 said:


> It’s a known defect! Take it back!
> 
> mIt’





lkoko said:


> Exact thing happened to mine as well and I got a replacement



Update: They told me i can exchange my bag, bur i have to wait until they have mini palmsprings in store. Thank you for your information


----------



## Dkay6

If anyone is looking for a PSM Reverse I can put you in contact with my SA


----------



## Liizz

Just received a new psm today after returning my previous one which was misaligned, and this one is much better! The leather tab stamping is a little crooked but I can live with that. I think it’s worth returning and waiting for another one if your not completely happy with it.


----------



## mangojuice

just wanted to share my pleasant experience at LV 5th Ave After Sales today. i brought my nearly 2 year old Palm Springs PM in today as it has a small crack along the zipper line. every employee that i encountered was very welcoming and friendly, even in passing. 

at the After Sales dept, i showed a nice gentleman my bag and he looked up my purchase using my telephone number. he immediately told me this bag has a known defect as shown in his system. there are no Palm Spring PMs in store or within standalone NY LV stores so they put me on a reservation list. the interaction was fairly quick and what i hoped for (especially as ive read a handful of horror stories on here). he wasnt able to estimate how long it could take to receive the bag - citing between a few days up to a couple of weeks. he said that hard to find bags that are returned due to a defect can be brought to corporate then corporate has to find stock and send it into the store. he also said that the defect has been corrected. heres to hoping im not waiting too long..

attached is a picture of the crack. its so small, i almost couldnt find it after the first time i noticed it.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 4366289



apparently it's normal. it's a cut that has to be made for that canvas to sit like that. i wouldn't stress much about it


----------



## Frivole88

hello ladies, i got my palm springs PM last month but still haven't use it.
i am short, (5'1) so i need to adjust the shoulder straps tighter/ longer but the excess leather on lower side is bothering me. it doesn't look good. it looks like my pm has horns on the lower side. 
i hope i'm making sense. here is the picture and you can see the protruding leather straps on both side. anyone else bothered by this? TIA


----------



## mangojuice

kristinlorraine said:


> hello ladies, i got my palm springs PM last month but still haven't use it.
> i am short, (5'1) so i need to adjust the shoulder straps tighter/ longer but the excess leather on lower side is bothering me. it doesn't look good. it looks like my pm has horns on the lower side.
> i hope i'm making sense. here is the picture and you can see the protruding leather straps on both side. anyone else bothered by this? TIA
> 
> View attachment 4373972



i just got my new Palm Springs PM yesterday after returning a defective bag. i am an inch shorter than you so i will have to do the same but i havent adjusted my straps yet. i received the ends of the strap tucked into the loop, as pictured, which is what i plan on doing when i readjust it for myself.


----------



## alexadicembrino

Hi - Does the LV cosmetic pouch fit in the Mini? I am trying to find an alternative for a catch-all, since the Mini Pochette is unavailable. If anyone has any pictures of the cosmetic pouch in the backpack, that would also be helpful!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the idea, i think i will also do this 


mangojuice said:


> i just got my new Palm Springs PM yesterday after returning a defective bag. i am an inch shorter than you so i will have to do the same but i havent adjusted my straps yet. i received the ends of the strap tucked into the loop, as pictured, which is what i plan on doing when i readjust it for myself.


----------



## Suburbachic

alexadicembrino said:


> Hi - Does the LV cosmetic pouch fit in the Mini? I am trying to find an alternative for a catch-all, since the Mini Pochette is unavailable. If anyone has any pictures of the cosmetic pouch in the backpack, that would also be helpful!


I use my tpf 15 and it is a snug fit.


----------



## Annawakes

Is color transfer a problem for the reverse mono
Mini?

I’m thinking maybe I ought to have stalked the regular mono instead.  Is it a huge issue?  Saw a YouTube video where the girl said hers was a hot mess.

I saw the reverse mono was Place in Cart so I took it.  But now I’m thinking...


----------



## Suburbachic

Annawakes said:


> Is color transfer a problem for the reverse mono
> Mini?
> 
> I’m thinking maybe I ought to have stalked the regular mono instead.  Is it a huge issue?  Saw a YouTube video where the girl said hers was a hot mess.
> 
> I saw the reverse mono was Place in Cart so I took it.  But now I’m thinking...


Mine has been doing great..crossing fingers... no color transfer.


----------



## bella89

alexadicembrino said:


> Hi - Does the LV cosmetic pouch fit in the Mini? I am trying to find an alternative for a catch-all, since the Mini Pochette is unavailable. If anyone has any pictures of the cosmetic pouch in the backpack, that would also be helpful!



I don't know about the cosmetic pouch but if you're willing to go non-LV, the mini Chanel o-case works great.  



Annawakes said:


> Is color transfer a problem for the reverse mono
> Mini?
> 
> I’m thinking maybe I ought to have stalked the regular mono instead.  Is it a huge issue?  Saw a YouTube video where the girl said hers was a hot mess.
> 
> I saw the reverse mono was Place in Cart so I took it.  But now I’m thinking...



I've had the bag for over a year and no color transfer.


----------



## Panda415

Everyone's palm spring mini is so cute! How are you guys getting a hold of it? I tried going in stores/ calling customer service and it looks like it's sold out everywhere. When I went in stores, the SAs stated that the wait list is closed..


----------



## Annawakes

Panda415 said:


> Everyone's palm spring mini is so cute! How are you guys getting a hold of it? I tried going in stores/ calling customer service and it looks like it's sold out everywhere. When I went in stores, the SAs stated that the wait list is closed..


You have to check the website continuously, or as often as you can.  I got the reverse PSM after about 2 weeks of randomly checking the website.  I couldn’t believe my eyes when it said “Place in Cart”.  It was around 9:30 pm central time.

Follow the What are you Stalking today? Thread as people will post when they see stuff pop up.


----------



## aleung427

HELLO ALL!

I recently purchased a Palm Springs Mini and I was wondering if this is normal for the straps? When laid straight they are perfectly fine, however when I bend them it creates this strange fold that won’t flatten no matter how hard I try. 

I can’t turn them inside out since the push snaps only goes one way... 

IS THIS NORMAL?


----------



## Suburbachic

aleung427 said:


> HELLO ALL!
> 
> I recently purchased a Palm Springs Mini and I was wondering if this is normal for the straps? When laid straight they are perfectly fine, however when I bend them it creates this strange fold that won’t flatten no matter how hard I try.
> 
> I can’t turn them inside out since the push snaps only goes one way...
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL?
> 
> View attachment 4383556


Try bending it the other way around. Make the other upside the under side.


----------



## aleung427

Suburbachic said:


> Try bending it the other way around. Make the other upside the under side.



Same thing when I bend it the other way [emoji24][emoji24] 

It is kind of driving me crazy, but I want to know if it’s normal before I take it in to the store.


----------



## Nikki528

Hi everyone. I’ll be in Paris in 2 months. Do you think I stand a chance of finding a PSM? anyone have SA contacts there so I can reach out to them once my trip get closer?


----------



## Suburbachic

aleung427 said:


> Same thing when I bend it the other way [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> It is kind of driving me crazy, but I want to know if it’s normal before I take it in to the store.


Not sure did not have that issue on mine with the psm. I encountered this situation with the neonoe and making sure to have the correct side up solves it.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

aleung427 said:


> HELLO ALL!
> 
> I recently purchased a Palm Springs Mini and I was wondering if this is normal for the straps? When laid straight they are perfectly fine, however when I bend them it creates this strange fold that won’t flatten no matter how hard I try.
> 
> I can’t turn them inside out since the push snaps only goes one way...
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL?
> 
> View attachment 4383556



This happens to mine too.. on both straps.  I assumed it was normal ‍♀️


----------



## aleung427

LAvuittongirl said:


> This happens to mine too.. on both straps.  I assumed it was normal ‍♀️



I truly hope that’s normal LOL. Maybe I’m being nit picky


----------



## aleung427

Suburbachic said:


> Not sure did not have that issue on mine with the psm. I encountered this situation with the neonoe and making sure to have the correct side up solves it.



With my Neo Noe I encountered the situation but it was easily fixable as well. Bummer. You have the PSM too and it does not do that when it bends?


----------



## aleung427

Nikki528 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ll be in Paris in 2 months. Do you think I stand a chance of finding a PSM? anyone have SA contacts there so I can reach out to them once my trip get closer?



Yes you might have a chance! I found mine in Paris approximately a month ago, but i wasn’t looking for it and I just came across it and decided why not since it was just too good to be passed.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

aleung427 said:


> With my Neo Noe I encountered the situation but it was easily fixable as well. Bummer. You have the PSM too and it does not do that when it bends?



I tried flipping it as I have the neo noe too and it makes no difference....


----------



## aleung427

LAvuittongirl said:


> I tried flipping it as I have the neo noe too and it makes no difference....



I agree with you that it makes no different. AGH! It’s driving me nuts LOL


----------



## Nikki528

aleung427 said:


> Yes you might have a chance! I found mine in Paris approximately a month ago, but i wasn’t looking for it and I just came across it and decided why not since it was just too good to be passed.



Ooooo you’ve given me hope! Do you remember from which LV store in Paris you purchased it?


----------



## epeLV

aleung427 said:


> HELLO ALL!
> 
> I recently purchased a Palm Springs Mini and I was wondering if this is normal for the straps? When laid straight they are perfectly fine, however when I bend them it creates this strange fold that won’t flatten no matter how hard I try.
> 
> I can’t turn them inside out since the push snaps only goes one way...
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL?
> 
> View attachment 4383556


Mine does that. Idk why. Something with physics lol. As my straps soften it’s getting better.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

aleung427 said:


> I agree with you that it makes no different. AGH! It’s driving me nuts LOL



I tried putting it on a different hole and it doesn’t do that.  I think it only happens on the last hole!!


----------



## aleung427

Nikki528 said:


> Ooooo you’ve given me hope! Do you remember from which LV store in Paris you purchased it?



It was at the LV store in Le Bon Marché. Some other store told me that was the only store that had one in stock so I went there just to test my luck. You can always ask the SA to see if they can locate one for you [emoji4]


----------



## aleung427

LAvuittongirl said:


> I tried putting it on a different hole and it doesn’t do that.  I think it only happens on the last hole!!



Oh man, It was on  another hole before and it was still doing it [emoji24] and then I changed it to the last hole.... and still the same. Ah I don’t know what to do


----------



## aleung427

epeLV said:


> Mine does that. Idk why. Something with physics lol. As my straps soften it’s getting better.



Ooh I see. At least I know my straps aren’t defective i suppose LOL


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I'm planning on returning a PSM to the SF union square location this weekend


----------



## aleung427

chocochipjunkie said:


> I'm planning on returning a PSM to the SF union square location this weekend



Why are you returning yours?

Does your straps bend in a way like mine ;(


----------



## alexadicembrino

Got her last month by calling the customer service line! Took her out yesterday & I’m in loooove.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

aleung427 said:


> Why are you returning yours?
> 
> Does your straps bend in a way like mine ;(



I ordered two, lol. One from a CA and one from the website.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

a geuine question. 
bought on dec 18th and worn a total of 9 times and periodically spread out occasions. would you deem this okay?


----------



## bella89

raspberrysyrup said:


> a geuine question.
> bought on dec 18th and worn a total of 9 times and periodically spread out occasions. would you deem this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388035



Mine looks like that.  I don’t think it’s an issue.


----------



## aesthetica1234

raspberrysyrup said:


> a geuine question.
> bought on dec 18th and worn a total of 9 times and periodically spread out occasions. would you deem this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388035



Mine also looks like that, i think its fine too.


----------



## Panda415

chocochipjunkie said:


> I'm planning on returning a PSM to the SF union square location this weekend


Did you end up returning the PSM? If you did, do you think it'll still in in stores? I'm in San Francisco looking for the palm springs!


----------



## epeLV

raspberrysyrup said:


> a geuine question.
> bought on dec 18th and worn a total of 9 times and periodically spread out occasions. would you deem this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388035


Thad normal. It’s a flaw of the jabby folded corners. I really baby mine but it shows that on the very tip if you look close.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Panda415 said:


> Did you end up returning the PSM? If you did, do you think it'll still in in stores? I'm in San Francisco looking for the palm springs!


i didn't have time to return it this weekend! but i'll either return it in SF or Palo Alto when i get the chance.

But I think it's still in stores - just checked online and it was "place in cart" right now!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Does the “puckering” of the canvas on top bother anyone?  I think it does this because of the handle on top, which I don’t even use.  Also... is it normal for the canvas to wear like this on the lip of the zipper pull?  I’ve only had for a month and don’t even use daily.... but I TRULY love this bag... way more than I thought I would!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LAvuittongirl said:


> Does the “puckering” of the canvas on top bother anyone?  I think it does this because of the handle on top, which I don’t even use.  Also... is it normal for the canvas to wear like this on the lip of the zipper pull?  I’ve only had for a month and don’t even use daily.... but I TRULY love this bag... way more than I thought I would!
> 
> View attachment 4400103
> View attachment 4400104
> View attachment 4400107
> View attachment 4400109
> 
> View attachment 4400110



the puckering doesn't bother me.

but i gotta say the whole peeling thing has driven me nuts! i actually posted about the pocket above


----------



## Panda415

Annawakes said:


> You have to check the website continuously, or as often as you can.  I got the reverse PSM after about 2 weeks of randomly checking the website.  I couldn’t believe my eyes when it said “Place in Cart”.  It was around 9:30 pm central time.
> 
> Follow the What are you Stalking today? Thread as people will post when they see stuff pop up.


Omg the day has finally come!! I listened to your advice & checked the website once everyday and I picked up my palm springs in stores today!! Thank you so much (-:


----------



## Annawakes

Panda415 said:


> Omg the day has finally come!! I listened to your advice & checked the website once everyday and I picked up my palm springs in stores today!! Thank you so much (-:


Congratulations!!!!!!!  So happy for you!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

raspberrysyrup said:


> the puckering doesn't bother me.
> 
> but i gotta say the whole peeling thing has driven me nuts! i actually posted about the pocket above



So I just happened to go in the store today to get something and I asked them about it and the CA said it wouldn’t be normal after a month of owning it and said I could return for credit.  She said it probably wasn’t coated correctly.  Just FYI.  I decided to keep for now as o can’t bear to part with it at this moment and they said they rarely get them in [emoji24]


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LAvuittongirl said:


> So I just happened to go in the store today to get something and I asked them about it and the CA said it wouldn’t be normal after a month of owning it and said I could return for credit.  She said it probably wasn’t coated correctly.  Just FYI.  I decided to keep for now as o can’t bear to part with it at this moment and they said they rarely get them in [emoji24]


when i took mines in they told me around the sharp corners it does happen. however, mine is brand-new condition and was barley worn and i've had it for two months. they agreed to get me a replacement piece. they placed an order and i'm just waiting for the new one to come in so i could exchange in.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

raspberrysyrup said:


> when i took mines in they told me around the sharp corners it does happen. however, mine is brand-new condition and was barley worn and i've had it for two months. they agreed to get me a replacement piece. they placed an order and i'm just waiting for the new one to come in so i could exchange in.



Same.  You’re so lucky tho, they said they don’t place orders for these anymore [emoji30]


----------



## jilly.bean

Looking to purchase a PSM in Paris in two weeks - anyone know what availability for this bag is like these days? If anyone has any advice or recommendations on SAs or which store(s) will be my best chance, I would really appreciate it!! Thank you!


----------



## aleung427

jilly.bean said:


> Looking to purchase a PSM in Paris in two weeks - anyone know what availability for this bag is like these days? If anyone has any advice or recommendations on SAs or which store(s) will be my best chance, I would really appreciate it!! Thank you!



You can try going to any LV store and find an SA that might locate one for you in another store. That’s what I did and found one back in February when I was there. Good luck!


----------



## jilly.bean

aleung427 said:


> You can try going to any LV store and find an SA that might locate one for you in another store. That’s what I did and found one back in February when I was there. Good luck!



Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## JesseTdot

I was lucky enough to order a mono psm on the canadian website. I was just wondering if there are other countries that the bag can be made in aside from France, Spain, or US. Also, does anyone know if it’s possible to receive one made in France if I have ordered from the North American website, or will it most likely be made in US? Thanks for any help


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JesseTdot said:


> I was lucky enough to order a mono psm on the canadian website. I was just wondering if there are other countries that the bag can be made in aside from France, Spain, or US. Also, does anyone know if it’s possible to receive one made in France if I have ordered from the North American website, or will it most likely be made in US? Thanks for any help



it's usually frace, spain and us. i've also ordered the mono off the canadian website (end up changing it for the reverse), but most mono's now a days come from us. mines when i ordered was a us one. however, i know the reverse ones almost exclusively come from france (i've seen 4 in store, including mines and all were france)


----------



## JesseTdot

raspberrysyrup said:


> it's usually frace, spain and us. i've also ordered the mono off the canadian website (end up changing it for the reverse), but most mono's now a days come from us. mines when i ordered was a us one. however, i know the reverse ones almost exclusively come from france (i've seen 4 in store, including mines and all were france)


 
Thanks for the info! I wonder if a majority of the quality issues people are having with the psm are coming from made in US pieces; or if that has no bearing. It would be nice to get a made in France bag (fingers crossed)


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JesseTdot said:


> Thanks for the info! I wonder if a majority of the quality issues people are having with the psm are coming from made in US pieces; or if that has no bearing. It would be nice to get a made in France bag (fingers crossed)


don't think the location has much of an influnce tbh. my reverse is from france and experienced quality issues. plus, the materials are made in france, etc. and imported to the states!


----------



## NiKiKi625

I was able to purchase a reverse monogram on the site earlier this week... and it looks like it is in stock again online if anyone is interested!!! Wish they had the regular monogram available.


----------



## Amanda idee

Hello everyone I joined the forum just became of how much I wonna get my hands on the Palm Spring back pack. Am in Ireland and it is completely sold out at the brown Thomas lv store, please any advice on how to get one? I was informed no more waiting list. I just really need to get one for my birthday.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Amanda idee said:


> Hello everyone I joined the forum just became of how much I wonna get my hands on the Palm Spring back pack. Am in Ireland and it is completely sold out at the brown Thomas lv store, please any advice on how to get one? I was informed no more waiting list. I just really need to get one for my birthday.



No one would place a order for you and later you could pick it up or ship off to your address!? That one thing I would ask.


----------



## Babypooh777

My psm arrived yesterday!! I've been contemplating about it for more than a year since the price is so high for a mini backpack, but I can't stop thinking about it!!! So I stalked the website for about a month and was so shocked when I saw it was available!!!! 

It is definitely harder to get compared to the pink neonoe. While stalking the psm I was also stalking the pink neonoe and I saw the neonoe became available 5-6 times now...Loving my new psm!!!  although I still can't get over how pricey it is for a backpack  funny thing is that it arrived the same day that I received news about my promotion at work, so I guess it's the perfect gift to celebrate  Now I'm just hoping my psm will not have issues so soon....


----------



## ahswong

Hi ladies,
The SA at the LV store in SF (inside Bloomingdales) called me today and told me that my mini palm spring in monogram is ready but I already got mine in Hawaii. If you are interested in getting one, please let me know and I will provide her contact information to you. I believe this is the last one they have at the store.


----------



## beaulieuroxi

Hi,
I saw the Palm Springs Mini backpack in Mono available on the Canadian LV website last night around 8:30 pm. Hope it help some of you.

Also, I'm actually stalking the site for a Nano Speedy. Does anybody has seen one in stock somewhere recently?
Thank you!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

has anyone had problems with color transfer with the reverse monogram?


----------



## beaulieuroxi

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone had problems with color transfer with the reverse monogram?


Hi,
I bought my Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Mono last year (May 2018) throught the LV Canadian website and so far I haven't any color transfert issues but I'm careful to not wear extra dark colours/jeans with it.
Hope this is helping! 
Roxanne


----------



## JesseTdot

Finally got my psm in the mail! It seems perfect to me. Made in USA. Everything looks aligned and no signs of defects. I did notice two spots on the bag covered in what looked like glue. After lots of rubbing it came off. Lets hope there are no other issues


----------



## Babypooh777

JesseTdot said:


> View attachment 4417327
> View attachment 4417328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my psm in the mail! It seems perfect to me. Made in USA. Everything looks aligned and no signs of defects. I did notice two spots on the bag covered in what looked like glue. After lots of rubbing it came off. Lets hope there are no other issues


CONGRATS!!!! I have the same feeling now....I have never inspect a bag so closely in my whole life just because there are soooo many issues reported on this bag...


----------



## hbrar

beaulieuroxi said:


> Hi,
> I saw the Palm Springs Mini backpack in Mono available on the Canadian LV website last night around 8:30 pm. Hope it help some of you.
> 
> Also, I'm actually stalking the site for a Nano Speedy. Does anybody has seen one in stock somewhere recently?
> Thank you!



Hi! how often have you seen it come into stock? I really want the Palm Springs Mini Backpack in Mono but my only other option was to personalize it for $500 more but I do not like the look of the logos. Thanks


----------



## beaulieuroxi

hbrar said:


> Hi! how often have you seen it come into stock? I really want the Palm Springs Mini Backpack in Mono but my only other option was to personalize it for $500 more but I do not like the look of the logos. Thanks



Hi! I bought my Palm Springs Mini in Reverse Mono last year (May 2018) and during the weeks I was stalking the LV website for my Reverse, I've seen the regular Mono pop up a few times each week.

After I bought my Reverse I stopped looking, but now I'm looking again for a Nano Speedy and because I love my Palm Spring Mini Reverse SO MUCH, I've put the regular Mono in my wishlist. I'm not looking as much as I was last year, so earlier this week is the only time I've seen it recently in stock.

But, a tip for you is that last year when I was seeing it in stock, it was always late at night (8:30 pm-9:00 pm) and I bought my Reverse at 11:30 pm!!! Also, I've seen people on an other forum (it is an other purseforum called : What are you stalking today?) that I have seen it recently in stock really early in the morning (around 6:30-7:00 am). I hope this is helping! Good luck on finding it and never give up!

Have a good day!
Roxanne


----------



## JesseTdot

Babypooh777 said:


> CONGRATS!!!! I have the same feeling now....I have never inspect a bag so closely in my whole life just because there are soooo many issues reported on this bag...



Thank you! Lol that was me yesterday! I inspected the way the box looked, the dustbag, the receipt, the straps, every corner and detail of the bag. My bf thought I was crazy to have to do that for a 3k backpack but I’ve just heard to many horror stories on this thread. I can’t look at any of my new purchases without a magnifying glass now.


----------



## Yumiumi

JesseTdot said:


> Thank you! Lol that was me yesterday! I inspected the way the box looked, the dustbag, the receipt, the straps, every corner and detail of the bag. My bf thought I was crazy to have to do that for a 3k backpack but I’ve just heard to many horror stories on this thread. I can’t look at any of my new purchases without a magnifying glass now.


 
Did you have any issues such as the canvas corners not being sown in properly? I've ordered the PSM twice and have had this issue


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Yumiumi said:


> Did you have any issues such as the canvas corners not being sown in properly? I've ordered the PSM twice and have had this issue


those are normal cuts ont he canvas to allow certain folds, etc.


----------



## JesseTdot

Yumiumi said:


> Did you have any issues such as the canvas corners not being sown in properly? I've ordered the PSM twice and have had this issue


I looked at my bag again and I don’t have those cuts on my bag. But people in this thread have said its normal for the bag to have them to allow the canvas to be folded.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Has anyone ever seen the reverse PSM in the UK?  I have been looking for a PSM for so long.  I did finally see one last week in store (monogram) but it was malaligned and the canvas looked very dull and 'dry', very different to my reverse pochette metis, whose canvas seemed more shiny.  The bag was also very squashed and couldn't really be 'puffed' back up if that makes sense so I had to pass.  It was made in Spain.  Now I'm continuing to hunt for one of better quality.  In the ones I've seen online the reverse seemed to be exclusively made in France so not sure if the quality and canvas will be better.


----------



## beaulieuroxi

PALM SPRINGS MINI in Mono available now!!


----------



## pinky7129

beaulieuroxi said:


> PALM SPRINGS MINI in Mono available now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417998



Gone


----------



## beaulieuroxi

Palm Springs Mini in Mono available again!


----------



## beaulieuroxi

pinky7129 said:


> Gone


 available again now!


----------



## pinky7129

beaulieuroxi said:


> available again now!



It’d always gone haha


----------



## hbrar

pinky7129 said:


> It’d always gone haha


Yeah I just had it in my cart and then as I was about to press proceed it says it was out of stock


----------



## Kaoli

I still can’t believe I bought this beauty today... I went to the LV store today morning just because I was waiting for Tiffany to open... I asked if they had one and they did! I am so happy and so in love [emoji76]


----------



## tanya555

Kaoli said:


> I still can’t believe I bought this beauty today... I went to the LV store today morning just because I was waiting for Tiffany to open... I asked if they had one and they did! I am so happy and so in love [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418183


Talk about perfect timing  congrats!!!


----------



## Frivole88

I have the PM and never had this tear.
imo, it would be better to return/exchange or be worried the tear might get bigger later on.



Yumiumi said:


> Did you have any issues such as the canvas corners not being sown in properly? I've ordered the PSM twice and have had this issue


----------



## Kaoli

tanya555 said:


> Talk about perfect timing  congrats!!!



Thank you! Also it happened at the perfect time because it’s my birthday gift [emoji173]️


----------



## Yumiumi

kristinlorraine said:


> I have the PM and never had this tear.
> imo, it would be better to return/exchange or be worried the tear might get bigger later on.



That was my concern. The possible of the exposed cut could get bigger in the future but I want to sure if anyone has experienced this. I understand that it's cut to create the pieces of the canvas but I would assume that when they assembled and sew the bag that it would be hidden. Thanks everyone for your input!!


----------



## gagabag

My PM came to work with me today


----------



## pinky7129

There was a few available today around 10 pm just an FYI.


----------



## BleuSaphir

gagabag said:


> My PM came to work with me today
> View attachment 4418976



I wish LV can Produce more in that print! [emoji7]


----------



## LVlover13

gagabag said:


> My PM came to work with me today
> View attachment 4418976


So cute and edgy! How come I don't see it on the website?


----------



## beaulieuroxi

Palm Springs Mini in REVERSE mono available on Canadian website now!!!


----------



## gagabag

LVlover13 said:


> So cute and edgy! How come I don't see it on the website?


It was seasonal/limited from about 2 years ago. Can’t believe it’s been that long since I got it


----------



## raspberrysyrup

my new order is pending order verification. has anyone had this happen to them? i called louis vuitton and they said there is no isses with the order on their end (i thought there might be given that this happened last time it was because my bank blocked the transaction), but this time louis vuitton is saying it went through?


----------



## LVlover13

gagabag said:


> It was seasonal/limited from about 2 years ago. Can’t believe it’s been that long since I got it


Thanks for the reply! The backpack is such a cutie!


----------



## katherinexo

The PSM has been on my mind for YEARS and it's a constant back and forth whether I should purchase or not. I'm going to Maui in a few days, and hoping I can find one there since tax is a lot lower than CA. 
But is it worth getting the PSM since it's a trendy bag that constantly has issues?! D: 
Pls help! I don't want to come back to Maui emptyhanded!


----------



## beaulieuroxi

raspberrysyrup said:


> my new order is pending order verification. has anyone had this happen to them? i called louis vuitton and they said there is no isses with the order on their end (i thought there might be given that this happened last time it was because my bank blocked the transaction), but this time louis vuitton is saying it went through?



Hi,
When it happened to me last year it was my bank that blocked my card for security reasons. I called my bank to confirm that I was the one who did the purchase and than I called Louis' CS to confirm everything was fine and my order was in preparation later that day. I think you should call your bank to be sure they didn't block the transaction.
Roxanne


----------



## raspberrysyrup

beaulieuroxi said:


> Hi,
> When it happened to me last year it was my bank that blocked my card for security reasons. I called my bank to confirm that I was the one who did the purchase and than I called Louis' CS to confirm everything was fine and my order was in preparation later that day. I think you should call your bank to be sure they didn't block the transaction.
> Roxanne


my order ended up going order preparation later that afternoon. i can finally exchange this psm! im excited


----------



## shayna07

Hello! I recently noticed this on my canvas on my mini. Does anyone know what this is? It seems like glue or something. I have no idea...should I take it in? I haven’t had this bag for a year yet. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Aloha![emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## raspberrysyrup

shayna07 said:


> Hello! I recently noticed this on my canvas on my mini. Does anyone know what this is? It seems like glue or something. I have no idea...should I take it in? I haven’t had this bag for a year yet. I would appreciate any feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421433


that's the protective coating peeling


----------



## shayna07

raspberrysyrup said:


> that's the protective coating peeling



Thank you for your response. Is that bad and I need to have it repaired? Will it only get worse?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

shayna07 said:


> Thank you for your response. Is that bad and I need to have it repaired? Will it only get worse?


i would def take it into louis vuitton and have them assess it. it shouldn't be peeling and can become worse


----------



## shayna07

raspberrysyrup said:


> i would def take it into louis vuitton and have them assess it. it shouldn't be peeling and can become worse



Thank you!


----------



## Amanda idee

Kaoli said:


> Thank you! Also it happened at the perfect time because it’s my birthday gift [emoji173]️


Please where did you find it? What country and store


----------



## lvmhgirl

PS Mini available on the US site now at 4:19am PST. [emoji4]


----------



## Amanda idee

lvmhgirl said:


> PS Mini available on the US site now at 4:19am PST. [emoji4]


I am in Ireland, is it possible to shop from another countries site?


----------



## JesseTdot

Amanda idee said:


> I am in Ireland, is it possible to shop from another countries site?


Unfortunately LV will not let you purchase from the US website and ship outside US.


----------



## Kaoli

Amanda idee said:


> Please where did you find it? What country and store



LV Boutique In Americana Manhasset in NY


----------



## lifelover

Hello, does anyone know if SAs will reserve or keep the PSM for you if you put in a request?


----------



## 4Elegance

lifelover said:


> Hello, does anyone know if SAs will reserve or keep the PSM for you if you put in a request?



Mine actually did.  I got it a few weeks ago and love it


----------



## Mindysai

Joining the club today with my new baby! She’s is absolutely PERFECT! Best birthday present to myself ever!


----------



## pinky7129

I cancelled my in store pick up of the mps at the nyc soho location if anyone wants it!


----------



## Khotchocolate

Hi everyone! I just ordered my psm on Monday afternoon when I randomly checked the website and saw that I was able to put it in my cart. It is going to be my first luxury purchase and I am sooooo excited!!! )) I've been wanting this bag for a little over two years now, ever since I saw Kourtney Kardashian carrying the infra rouge one! Anyways, is there anything that I need to know and check for when I receive it in a few days? This is my first big purchase, so I am kinda wary as I see so many issues with the bag's quality and its wear and tear. Thanks guys!


----------



## Suburbachic

Khotchocolate said:


> Hi everyone! I just ordered my psm on Monday afternoon when I randomly checked the website and saw that I was able to put it in my cart. It is going to be my first luxury purchase and I am sooooo excited!!! )) I've been wanting this bag for a little over two years now, ever since I saw Kourtney Kardashian carrying the infra rouge one! Anyways, is there anything that I need to know and check for when I receive it in a few days? This is my first big purchase, so I am kinda wary as I see so many issues with the bag's quality and its wear and tear. Thanks guys!


Congrats! Alignment can be very subjective. As long as you are hapoy with the way it looks, I think that is the most important part.


----------



## Cas321

Picking up my Palm Spring mini  today so excited . Does anyone else have a Made in USA BAG . The alignment is perfect .


----------



## pinky7129

Cas321 said:


> Picking up my Palm Spring mini  today so excited . Does anyone else have a Made in USA BAG . The alignment is perfect .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433822



I do! It’s so adorable!!!


----------



## happy27

So my partner convinced me to get the Pm mini when we travelled overseas, even thought i was hesitant.
The canvas near the zipper started peeling after a month of very rare occasion use (it’s a weekend bag for me). a quick search on forum here and it seems like I’m not the only person who has encountered this issue
WTTTTTTTH!!!! I had to return the bag and Lv said that they can’t guarantee a new one will be defect free. I’ve been buying Lv so long and interestingly the last few bags started to have all sort of quality issues within less than a year. I’m done with all the Lv drama


----------



## merc_g

Cas321 said:


> Picking up my Palm Spring mini  today so excited . Does anyone else have a Made in USA BAG . The alignment is perfect .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433822



so cute!! I want one so badly, but can’t seem to pull the trigger...and have been thinking of returning my mono PM to get one, so I won’t feel so bad. decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cas321

merc_g said:


> so cute!! I want one so badly, but can’t seem to pull the trigger...and have been thinking of returning my mono PM to get one, so I won’t feel so bad. decisions, decisions...



I have a mono PM as well and I love it . I have been stalking this for months and finally decided to pull the trigger after catching it online . I think they both are totally diff styles and both great choices !


----------



## Khotchocolate

I just got her and I am so in love!! Everything that I have been wishing for. Made in Spain. After at least two years of reading everyone's posts and living vicariously through them, I finally get to post my own!! Hehe )))


----------



## merc_g

A mono PSM just popped up on the site and I may have gotten a little trigger happy...Oops! 
Gonna wait to see how I like it before I decide to sell some things to make the dent a little less.


----------



## Annawakes

merc_g said:


> A mono PSM just popped up on the site and I may have gotten a little trigger happy...Oops!
> Gonna wait to see how I like it before I decide to sell some things to make the dent a little less.


Yeah.  A reverse Pochette Metis came up last week and I got trigger happy too.  Going to pick it up tomorrow to check it out.  Might also sell to lessen the sting lol


----------



## Cas321

Khotchocolate said:


> I just got her and I am so in love!! Everything that I have been wishing for. Made in Spain. After at least two years of reading everyone's posts and living vicariously through them, I finally get to post my own!! Hehe )))



Love the charm where did you get it ?


----------



## Cas321

Last night admiring my Palm Springs mini while everyone was asleep . Just wanted to double check the tab/zipper and the alignment. Made in USA but I’m ok with that .


----------



## Prufrock613

raspberrysyrup said:


> i would def take it into louis vuitton and have them assess it. it shouldn't be peeling and can become worse


I’m sorry, but I’m dying- laughing over “assess”- damn spell check!❤️


----------



## Khotchocolate

Cas321 said:


> Love the charm where did you get it ?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AT4V0IW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8Hp4Cb0JDD6M3
the 5 inch in snow top black


----------



## Cas321

Khotchocolate said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AT4V0IW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8Hp4Cb0JDD6M3
> the 5 inch in snow top black



Thank you !!


----------



## katherinexo

Already posted this on the Marvelous May Purchases, but I wanted to join the club too  Been thinking about the PSM for YEARS and after numerous price increases I finally found her in Maui! She def made my trip memorable


----------



## pinky7129

katherinexo said:


> Already posted this on the Marvelous May Purchases, but I wanted to join the club too  Been thinking about the PSM for YEARS and after numerous price increases I finally found her in Maui! She def made my trip memorable
> View attachment 4438655



Love it! Was it from the lv in the Wailea shops?


----------



## katherinexo

pinky7129 said:


> Love it! Was it from the lv in the Wailea shops?


YES it was!


----------



## pinky7129

katherinexo said:


> YES it was!



Omg! That’s the bag that came in too late for me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Glad you love it! I ended up getting mine in Waikiki [emoji7]


----------



## katherinexo

pinky7129 said:


> Omg! That’s the bag that came in too late for me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Glad you love it! I ended up getting mine in Waikiki [emoji7]



HAHAHA omg that's too funny. But I'm glad you were able to find one in the end! Enjoy her!


----------



## merc_g

Taking my PSM that was delivered today out for her maiden voyage. It’s so cute, even my boyfriend likes it!


----------



## shishkabob

Khotchocolate said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AT4V0IW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8Hp4Cb0JDD6M3
> the 5 inch in snow top black


Super cute! Is it faux fur. I am confused reading the answers on Amazon


----------



## Khotchocolate

shishkabob said:


> Super cute! Is it faux fur. I am confused reading the answers on Amazon


I am pretty sure that it is based on how inexpensive it is.


----------



## Cas321

merc_g said:


> Taking my PSM that was delivered today out for her maiden voyage. It’s so cute, even my boyfriend likes it!
> 
> View attachment 4439014


Which bandeau is this ? So cute !!


----------



## Khotchocolate

Do you guys do anything to protect the two little black tabs? I feel like my black tabs on the front weren't even glazed to begin with, but I am not totally sure?


----------



## merc_g

Cas321 said:


> Which bandeau is this ? So cute !!



It’s the Stories bandeau. I just bought it preloved and I think it goes so well with the PSM!


----------



## Cas321

merc_g said:


> It’s the Stories bandeau. I just bought it preloved and I think it goes so well with the PSM!
> 
> View attachment 4440741


Perfect pop of color!


----------



## Babypooh777

Khotchocolate said:


> Do you guys do anything to protect the two little black tabs? I feel like my black tabs on the front weren't even glazed to begin with, but I am not totally sure?
> View attachment 4440656


I just don't fully open/close the zipper so it doesn't constantly hit the tab...I heard thats what causing it to split


----------



## pinky7129

My new favorite with the reverse strap


----------



## I<3bags_uk

Hi I just received my psm the zipper is super stiff did anyone use anything to loosen theirs - eg wd40? 

Thanks x


----------



## shishkabob

I:heart:bags_uk said:


> Hi I just received my psm the zipper is super stiff did anyone use anything to loosen theirs - eg wd40?
> 
> Thanks x


I heard it gets looser as you use it. I had to go back to the LV boutique as my zipper pull came right off the day I purchased! They had to replace the part the pull connected to. They waxed the zipper for me which really helped. If you're close to a store see if they will do that for you.


----------



## I<3bags_uk

shishkabob said:


> I heard it gets looser as you use it. I had to go back to the LV boutique as my zipper pull came right off the day I purchased! They had to replace the part the pull connected to. They waxed the zipper for me which really helped. If you're close to a store see if they will do that for you.


Thanks!


----------



## achau626c

My friend and I bought mini palm spring last weekend in one of the stores in HK and mine is in reverse monogram. OMG! When we were buying the bags, there were so many other customers in the store asking the SA if my friend and I would buy them! Of course, we brought the babies home! HAHA!


----------



## JT84

Hi guys I'm new to tpf and I wanted to get an opinion on what to do. I was able to get this PSM in reverse mono online and it arrived today. While playing with the purse I noticed that the three bottom flowers between the bag and the little pouch were misaligned. Is this normal or am I just being too picky?! I looked at the website and all three were aligned properly. Any suggestions on how to resolve this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## epeLV

JT84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to tpf and I wanted to get an opinion on what to do. I was able to get this PSM in reverse mono online and it arrived today. While playing with the purse I noticed that the three bottom flowers between the bag and the little pouch were misaligned. Is this normal or am I just being too picky?! I looked at the website and all three were aligned properly. Any suggestions on how to resolve this. Thanks in advance.


That is unacceptable. It’s worse than the misalignment one of mine had that I rejected!!! Very few are perfect in real life, and of course they choose the perfect one for the website image haha. I would return it online and wait for another. Or if you have a good SA see if they could snag you one to exchange or purchase. I have my SAs send me photos of items before I buy them so I can check alignment even though I’m not there physically. Unfortunately with the website you cannot do that.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JT84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to tpf and I wanted to get an opinion on what to do. I was able to get this PSM in reverse mono online and it arrived today. While playing with the purse I noticed that the three bottom flowers between the bag and the little pouch were misaligned. Is this normal or am I just being too picky?! I looked at the website and all three were aligned properly. Any suggestions on how to resolve this. Thanks in advance.


i would not settle for this and this has to be the worst reverse alignment i've ever seen. i was told with the reverse print they are more attentive to alignment because of the color switch. this is pretty bad, i wouldn't settle for it (but each to their own). this is mine and this baby is about a month old now


----------



## karman

JT84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to tpf and I wanted to get an opinion on what to do. I was able to get this PSM in reverse mono online and it arrived today. While playing with the purse I noticed that the three bottom flowers between the bag and the little pouch were misaligned. Is this normal or am I just being too picky?! I looked at the website and all three were aligned properly. Any suggestions on how to resolve this. Thanks in advance.


I actually do not think this is acceptable... I've seen enough photos of PSM's to know they CAN perfectly align (including photos in the post above yours). Your PSM's alignement is extremely off.


----------



## merc_g

had a little photo shoot with my psm at the ocean while my partner fished.


----------



## JT84

Thank you for sharing your lovely purses. I agree that this seems like poor craftsmanship. I appreciate your fast responses. I have to go to my LV store to see what they can do with it.


----------



## shishkabob

JT84 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to tpf and I wanted to get an opinion on what to do. I was able to get this PSM in reverse mono online and it arrived today. While playing with the purse I noticed that the three bottom flowers between the bag and the little pouch were misaligned. Is this normal or am I just being too picky?! I looked at the website and all three were aligned properly. Any suggestions on how to resolve this. Thanks in advance.



Nope! I wonder how this made it out of quality control


----------



## oknicoleee

I:heart:bags_uk said:


> Hi I just received my psm the zipper is super stiff did anyone use anything to loosen theirs - eg wd40?
> 
> Thanks x


I bought mine in January and the zipper was super stiff. Now it's buttery soft! I haven't had any of the common issues happen to me!


----------



## Nikki528

Anyone have any opinion as to which LV stores in Paris may be my best shot at scoring a PSM? I would get there when the store opens and try my luck. I’ve already heard that Champs Elysee store is a madhouse and to stay away from it. Leaving Tuesday morning and hoping against hope that I may be able to find one.


----------



## Cas321

raspberrysyrup said:


> i would not settle for this and this has to be the worst reverse alignment i've ever seen. i was told with the reverse print they are more attentive to alignment because of the color switch. this is pretty bad, i wouldn't settle for it (but each to their own). this is mine and this baby is about a month old now





karman said:


> I actually do not think this is acceptable... I've seen enough photos of PSM's to know they CAN perfectly align (including photos in the post above yours). Your PSM's alignement is extremely off.


I agree. I rejected 2 from my SA due to bad alignment . Change it or else you will regret it later .


----------



## raspberrysyrup

does anyone find that the fleur di les that are in circles that sit right near the back corners  (just below the D-rings loops) wear fairly quickly?


----------



## bella89

raspberrysyrup said:


> does anyone find that the fleur di les that are in circles that sit right near the back corners  (just below the D-rings loops) wear fairly quickly?



Mine hasn't but maybe don't wear especially abrasive clothes like jeans if that's a concern.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bella89 said:


> Mine hasn't but maybe don't wear especially abrasive clothes like jeans if that's a concern.


I always have a tshirt that is long enough to cover over the jeans (I also wear it as a backpack, so I'm finding that an area of high stress)


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i'm also thinking of selling my reverse piece and just getting the regular monogram.


----------



## bella89

raspberrysyrup said:


> I always have a tshirt that is long enough to cover over the jeans (I also wear it as a backpack, so I'm finding that an area of high stress)



I really don't think you have anything to worry about, but if you're still concerned try wearing it crossbody sometimes, maybe, or hand held.


----------



## Jwang685

merc_g said:


> Taking my PSM that was delivered today out for her maiden voyage. It’s so cute, even my boyfriend likes it!
> 
> View attachment 4439014


Love the bandeau you have on it! What’s the name of it?


----------



## LV.NYC

There’s a PSM place in cart on the US site right now


----------



## merc_g

Jwang685 said:


> Love the bandeau you have on it! What’s the name of it?



It’s the stories/patches bb bandeau (M71095). I love it!


----------



## Jwang685

merc_g said:


> It’s the stories/patches bb bandeau (M71095). I love it!


Oh it’s so cute! Thanks!


----------



## merc_g

I just absolutely love my PSM. it’s the first bag I’ve used immediately after getting and I have been using it nonstop since.


----------



## aurore

merc_g said:


> I just absolutely love my PSM. it’s the first bag I’ve used immediately after getting and I have been using it nonstop since.
> 
> View attachment 4459188



It looks absolutely gorgeous on you. The PSM is on my wishlist. Was it hard to get for you?


----------



## merc_g

aurore said:


> It looks absolutely gorgeous on you. The PSM is on my wishlist. Was it hard to get for you?



thank you!! when I was contemplating buying it, it popped up on the site at least 5 times before I decided to finally pull the trigger. it just takes a little bit of diligent stalking. good luck!!


----------



## aurore

merc_g said:


> thank you!! when I was contemplating buying it, it popped up on the site at least 5 times before I decided to finally pull the trigger. it just takes a little bit of diligent stalking. good luck!!



Thank you  
I‘m still not a 100% sure because I’m thinking about waiting on the luggage bb or purchasing a duffle instead. I know pretty different bags, but I can only choose one


----------



## merc_g

aurore said:


> Thank you
> I‘m still not a 100% sure because I’m thinking about waiting on the luggage bb or purchasing a duffle instead. I know pretty different bags, but I can only choose one



all beautiful bags, but yes, all very different! I love the look of the luggage bb, so maybe wait for that one and compare. I’m sure you’ll still be able to get a PSM at that point, too, I’d you don’t like the luggage. whatever you end up getting, be sure to post!


----------



## aurore

merc_g said:


> all beautiful bags, but yes, all very different! I love the look of the luggage bb, so maybe wait for that one and compare. I’m sure you’ll still be able to get a PSM at that point, too, I’d you don’t like the luggage. whatever you end up getting, be sure to post!



Sure, I will definitely post.


----------



## Jwang685

merc_g said:


> I just absolutely love my PSM. it’s the first bag I’ve used immediately after getting and I have been using it nonstop since.
> 
> View attachment 4459188


I’m so jealous! I am waiting for mine to come into the boutique so I can purchase! Enjoy it!


----------



## merc_g

Jwang685 said:


> I’m so jealous! I am waiting for mine to come into the boutique so I can purchase! Enjoy it!



I hope you get it soon!!


----------



## LV.NYC

Jwang685 said:


> I’m so jealous! I am waiting for mine to come into the boutique so I can purchase! Enjoy it!


Are you in NYC? I just bought one from Garden city (made in Spain), Neiman Marcus at Roosevelt field still has one (made in USA) and 5th ave flagship had 4 (made in USA). I’ve been seeing it place in cart several days but if you want to check out alignment (like me) I rather buy in store. Let me know if you are interested and I’ll send you my CA contact info for both locations.


----------



## LV.NYC

Didn’t think I liked the PSM but it grew on me.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Brookfield has another PSM mono!


----------



## Elmk

I think I’m two years late! Received mine just before xmas 2017 and have only loved it more! It’s most worn bag since and has travelled overseas with me on multiple occasions. Luckily I’ve had no huge flaws BUT I am having major fraying and the gold hardware is becoming silver. I’ve been avoiding taking it to LV in fear that they’ll offer a replacement instead of repair - the alignment seems perfect to me, I don’t want to lose it!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Elmk said:


> View attachment 4463949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I’m two years late! Received mine just before xmas 2017 and have only loved it more! It’s most worn bag since and has travelled overseas with me on multiple occasions. Luckily I’ve had no huge flaws BUT I am having major fraying and the gold hardware is becoming silver. I’ve been avoiding taking it to LV in fear that they’ll offer a replacement instead of repair - the alignment seems perfect to me, I don’t want to lose it!
> View attachment 4463950
> View attachment 4463951


defo would repair it, pretty sure those are like the easiest repairs on the bag so i dont see why they wouldn't


----------



## enjoy1

Made in USA question....
I have been eyeing this PS mini for a while now, and have been stalking the web-site, but haven't had any luck. I randomly walked into my LV store today and lo and behold they had one in stock. I looked it over and it looked fabulous. (Perfectly aligned etc.) but it had the cheap made in USA tag.  I was so disappointed. I just really wanted one made in France. When I asked the SA about it, her comment was "mainly the higher end bags and SLG are made in France or Spain" (I guess 2 gran is not higher end ) anyway, what do you think my chances are of getting one made in France if I wait to get one on the website? or does it matter? should I just enjoy my surprise find or be patient and see if I can get lucky ordering one on-line?
Thoughts?


----------



## shishkabob

enjoy1 said:


> Made in USA question....
> I have been eyeing this PS mini for a while now, and have been stalking the web-site, but haven't had any luck. I randomly walked into my LV store today and lo and behold they had one in stock. I looked it over and it looked fabulous. (Perfectly aligned etc.) but it had the cheap made in USA tag.  I was so disappointed. I just really wanted one made in France. When I asked the SA about it, her comment was "mainly the higher end bags and SLG are made in France or Spain" (I guess 2 gran is not higher end ) anyway, what do you think my chances are of getting one made in France if I wait to get one on the website? or does it matter? should I just enjoy my surprise find or be patient and see if I can get lucky ordering one on-line?
> Thoughts?


 
My PS Mini Reverse is made in France. For me it doesn't matter where it's made. Why would it be cheap if it's made in the USA?


----------



## tanya555

enjoy1 said:


> Made in USA question....
> I have been eyeing this PS mini for a while now, and have been stalking the web-site, but haven't had any luck. I randomly walked into my LV store today and lo and behold they had one in stock. I looked it over and it looked fabulous. (Perfectly aligned etc.) but it had the cheap made in USA tag.  I was so disappointed. I just really wanted one made in France. When I asked the SA about it, her comment was "mainly the higher end bags and SLG are made in France or Spain" (I guess 2 gran is not higher end ) anyway, what do you think my chances are of getting one made in France if I wait to get one on the website? or does it matter? should I just enjoy my surprise find or be patient and see if I can get lucky ordering one on-line?
> Thoughts?


I received one from ordering online 3 weeks ago and it was made in USA so there’s a good possibility you’d receive one from USA if you order online. If the one in store is in perfect condition I’d just take it because these are not easy to come by


----------



## enjoy1

shishkabob said:


> My PS Mini Reverse is made in France. For me it doesn't matter where it's made. Why would it be cheap if it's made in the USA?


I don't think it's cheap if it is made in the USA. I just have a thing for my Louie's to have the "made in France" stamp, and not the cloth USA tag.  Crazy, I guess.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

enjoy1 said:


> Made in USA question....
> I have been eyeing this PS mini for a while now, and have been stalking the web-site, but haven't had any luck. I randomly walked into my LV store today and lo and behold they had one in stock. I looked it over and it looked fabulous. (Perfectly aligned etc.) but it had the cheap made in USA tag.  I was so disappointed. I just really wanted one made in France. When I asked the SA about it, her comment was "mainly the higher end bags and SLG are made in France or Spain" (I guess 2 gran is not higher end ) anyway, what do you think my chances are of getting one made in France if I wait to get one on the website? or does it matter? should I just enjoy my surprise find or be patient and see if I can get lucky ordering one on-line?
> Thoughts?


you'll probably get a usa one like others have mentioned. the reverse canvas one is moreso exclusively made in france (i have yet to see one otherwise and i've seen a handful). i get not wanting the cloth tag (i don't think its cute), but i would go with it if you wanted the regular monogram canvas (especially if the bag is in pristine condition)


----------



## shishkabob

Oh, the PSM made in the US has a cloth tag? I did not know that.


----------



## bella89

shishkabob said:


> Oh, the PSM made in the US has a cloth tag? I did not know that.


From what I've seen all LV made in US bags have a leather tag which has in the middle "Louis Vuitton."  If the bag or whatever was made in another country below that it would say "made in [country]."  US bags then also have a little cloth loop tag usually in the bottom corner that says "made in US."


----------



## TRLOVESLV

raspberrysyrup said:


> you'll probably get a usa one like others have mentioned. the reverse canvas one is moreso exclusively made in france (i have yet to see one otherwise and i've seen a handful). i get not wanting the cloth tag (i don't think its cute), but i would go with it if you wanted the regular monogram canvas (especially if the bag is in pristine condition)


I actually just received a reverse from online and it’s made USA. I was really surprised since my regular mono is made in France. It’s perfect though but the cloth tag did throw me off a bit.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

TRLOVESLV said:


> I actually just received a reverse from online and it’s made USA. I was really surprised since my regular mono is made in France. It’s perfect though but the cloth tag did throw me off a bit.


what.... are you serious? i'm actually shocked. i've seen a total of 5 reverses and all were made in france. i guess they're doing the reverse minis in usa.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Anyone looking for the PSM mono? My SA has one (made in USA). PM me and I can send you her contact info.


----------



## juface

Hi everyone, 

I just bought my palm springs mini in las vegas this weekend however I used it once and have noticed that the monogram print (lv flowers) on corners of the backpack are rubbing off! Is this normal wear and tear after one use? Wondering if any of you have experienced the same issue or should I speak to LV customer service for return/exchange? The only thing is that the alignment is perfect and the website is currently out of stock. 

Please help! what would you do?


----------



## bella89

juface said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought my palm springs mini in las vegas this weekend however I used it once and have noticed that the monogram print (lv flowers) on corners of the backpack are rubbing off! Is this normal wear and tear after one use? Wondering if any of you have experienced the same issue or should I speak to LV customer service for return/exchange? The only thing is that the alignment is perfect and the website is currently out of stock.
> 
> Please help! what would you do?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469840
> View attachment 4469841



Happened to mine.  You can find my post on this thread with pictures if you want.  LV accused me of spilling chemicals on my bag.  I went back a week later and they reluctantly exchanged.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

juface said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought my palm springs mini in las vegas this weekend however I used it once and have noticed that the monogram print (lv flowers) on corners of the backpack are rubbing off! Is this normal wear and tear after one use? Wondering if any of you have experienced the same issue or should I speak to LV customer service for return/exchange? The only thing is that the alignment is perfect and the website is currently out of stock.
> 
> Please help! what would you do?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469840
> View attachment 4469841


unfortunately this happened to early. however, this is bound to happen because of folded corners.


----------



## juface

raspberrysyrup said:


> unfortunately this happened to early. however, this is bound to happen because of folded corners.


 
Thank you for the reply! Would you advise trying to exchange at this point or leave it? Does this happen often to the corners of the PSM?


----------



## juface

bella89 said:


> Happened to mine.  You can find my post on this thread with pictures if you want.  LV accused me of spilling chemicals on my bag.  I went back a week later and they reluctantly exchanged.



I'm hoping I can exchange..but there doesn't seem to be any PSMs available


----------



## bella89

juface said:


> I'm hoping I can exchange..but there doesn't seem to be any PSMs available



They always seem to magically appear, I wouldn't get too concerned.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

juface said:


> Thank you for the reply! Would you advise trying to exchange at this point or leave it? Does this happen often to the corners of the PSM?


i've seen seen plenty, but that seems to be with use overtime. i would see what louis vuitton can do for you. if they offer a refund, you could always take it and try to stalk the website (PSM appear often)


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Got a chance to get one but it’s made in the usa...anyone here has one made in the US?


----------



## Melissa V

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Got a chance to get one but it’s made in the usa...anyone here has one made in the US?


This is just my personal experience, but the one PSM, made in the USA I received was defective when it arrived. I was able to score another one (Made in Spain) and it was perfect.


----------



## J Bella

Melissa V said:


> This is just my personal experience, but the one PSM, made in the USA I received was defective when it arrived. I was able to score another one (Made in Spain) and it was perfect.


I never checked where my palm was made. Generally speaking are US bags inferior?


----------



## karman

J Bella said:


> I never checked where my palm was made. Generally speaking are US bags inferior?


Some people think so, but I strongly disagree.


----------



## Melissa V

karman said:


> Some people think so, but I strongly disagree.


I don't think so either.  It just happened to be made in the USA.  My Sienna PM is made in the USA and was perfect when I received it.  I wear it daily,  don't baby it and it still looks great!


----------



## Cas321

Melissa V said:


> I don't think so either.  It just happened to be made in the USA.  My Sienna PM is made in the USA and was perfect when I received it.  I wear it daily,  don't baby it and it still looks great!


----------



## Cas321

I recently got mine it’s Made in USA .. I have no faults so far. Zipper is not as stiff anymore . The alignment is perfect and I have no complaints


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Cas321 said:


> I recently got mine it’s Made in USA .. I have no faults so far. Zipper is not as stiff anymore . The alignment is perfect and I have no complaints


Does it loosen with use? It’s very stiff in the store!!! I’m also afraid of fraying


----------



## bella89

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Does it loosen with use? It’s very stiff in the store!!! I’m also afraid of fraying



Attaching a key chain to the zipper helps, or using wax on the zipper.


----------



## Cas321

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Does it loosen with use? It’s very stiff in the store!!! I’m also afraid of fraying


The zipper does get smoother with use . I haven’t experienced any fraying . I must say I didn’t think I would love this bag this much . I haven’t  switched out since I started using it . Perfect summer bag . Thinking about purchasing a charm


----------



## raspberrysyrup

serious question, i'm so conflicted

should i keep my reverse or get the regular monogram? i feel like the pros and cons on each bag null each other and I can't decide!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

raspberrysyrup said:


> serious question, i'm so conflicted
> 
> should i keep my reverse or get the regular monogram? i feel like the pros and cons on each bag null each other and I can't decide!


I just got mono and I love it! It really depends what outfit you will use it with


----------



## raspberrysyrup

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I just got mono and I love it! It really depends what outfit you will use it with


I'm generally someone that wears more neutrals (i.e. white, grey, black), but I don't mind colors I'll wear pink, yellow, blue, and red from time to time. I also love jeans (any shade of blue, black, and white)


----------



## LV_BB

raspberrysyrup said:


> serious question, i'm so conflicted
> 
> should i keep my reverse or get the regular monogram? i feel like the pros and cons on each bag null each other and I can't decide!



I actually thought the reverse mono was ugly at first, but now I really like it and would choose reverse over mono in the PSM.

Do you have other mono bags? If you do, the reverse would be a nice change and still is neutral enough to go with outfits.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LV_BB said:


> I actually thought the reverse mono was ugly at first, but now I really like it and would choose reverse over mono in the PSM.
> 
> Do you have other mono bags? If you do, the reverse would be a nice change and still is neutral enough to go with outfits.


honestly if it just came down to color, i would choose the reverse as well. i really enjoy the color and print. but, my concern is practicality. i find myself being cautious x1000 as opposed to x100 because the color shows dirt and all that, easily. yeah, wiping the bag down is an option, but i don't want to do that everyday and pre-dispose the fleur de lis to premature peeling. i'm feeling like the mono bag would have more flexibility in terms of care (not that I would not baby or properly care for a mono psm). i don't have other mono bags, just mono slg's, if that helps. i hate how indecisive i am when it comes to this bag


----------



## juface

raspberrysyrup said:


> honestly if it just came down to color, i would choose the reverse as well. i really enjoy the color and print. but, my concern is practicality. i find myself being cautious x1000 as opposed to x100 because the color shows dirt and all that, easily. yeah, wiping the bag down is an option, but i don't want to do that everyday and pre-dispose the fleur de lis to premature peeling. i'm feeling like the mono bag would have more flexibility in terms of care (not that I would not baby or properly care for a mono psm). i don't have other mono bags, just mono slg's, if that helps. i hate how indecisive i am when it comes to this bag



Just wanted to mention that this still happened to mine (mono) fairly early even while being careful! (the peeling /fading on the corners of the bag) I think you should just go for the colour that you really like!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

juface said:


> Just wanted to mention that this still happened to mine (mono) fairly early even while being careful! (the peeling /fading on the corners of the bag) I think you should just go for the colour that you really like!


yeah i think that's something i've accepted. i just think that the light reverse color just shows dirt faster and i for some reason i always am worrying about color transfer, never gives me a piece of mind lol


----------



## chellemg

Finally own this little cutie!!
Thinking of getting bag charm to beautify it!!


----------



## OZD_MAMA

chellemg said:


> Finally own this little cutie!!
> Thinking of getting bag charm to beautify it!!


Hi!  Can I ask how you were able to get it?  I've been on a mission to get it and no luck for me, any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## chellemg

OZD_MAMA said:


> Hi!  Can I ask how you were able to get it?  I've been on a mission to get it and no luck for me, any advice would be appreciated!



I am from Singapore! 
Told the SA to call me if there are stock! She told me no guarantee but maybe a 3 month wait!
True enough, 3 months later she called me and said one came in! I was so excited!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

OZD_MAMA said:


> Hi!  Can I ask how you were able to get it?  I've been on a mission to get it and no luck for me, any advice would be appreciated!


I have three local stores that offered it to me within 2-3 days. Just keep visiting the stores!


----------



## OZD_MAMA

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I have three local stores that offered it to me within 2-3 days. Just keep visiting the stores!


Where are you located?  I’m in California and my store said the last time they got it was Christmas Eve.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Anyone had issues with the bag? Just saw slight fraying in the tab and mine is about a week old...


----------



## Guccigirl83

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Anyone had issues with the bag? Just saw slight fraying in the tab and mine is about a week old...


Yeah, had mine for about 2 months and the canvas all started peeling along the top. Was gutted as I loved the bag but the quality was shocking. In the end and after a long fight with the boutique I returned it and got my money back. My advice if it’s showing issues already
Is to take it back. It would appear that some of these bags have been made badly and some are ok. It’s just your luck which you get but if it’s fraying after a week it’s not a good sign.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Guccigirl83 said:


> Yeah, had mine for about 2 months and the canvas all started peeling along the top. Was gutted as I loved the bag but the quality was shocking. In the end and after a long fight with the boutique I returned it and got my money back. My advice if it’s showing issues already
> Is to take it back. It would appear that some of these bags have been made badly and some are ok. It’s just your luck which you get but if it’s fraying after a week it’s not a good sign.


That’s crazy, they didn’t want to return it? It’s funny I had three bags offered to me that week, but one already had some fraying on the black leather tab. This is some peeling at the leather where the d ring connects.


----------



## Guccigirl83

vivaciousbev1 said:


> That’s crazy, they didn’t want to return it? It’s funny I had three bags offered to me that week, but one already had some fraying on the black leather tab. This is some peeling at the leather where the d ring connects.


Yeah it was an unpleasant situation to say the least, they claimed it was wear and tear! Only through being very persistent did they agree to take pictures and send them to France but that’s because I point blank refused to back down. France came back saying it was a known defect and I had the option of taking another psm or getting my money back. Even though it’s been my favourite bag ever I chose to take my money back as I was so upset with the customer service.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Hello all, I was lucky enough to be offered this PS mini after 6 months of asking at my local store.  (I'm from the UK so unfortunately it's never available online).  

Unfortunately, the aligment is a bit off, especially the first fleur.  The middle is also a bit off.  The tab is also a bit crooked as you can see.  Please ladies, let me know if I'm over reacting?  What would you do?  It's just that I've waited so long and the chances of me finding another one is very very slim.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Hello everyone,

After 6 months of asking for this bag at my local LV store, I got lucky and was offered this bag, made in Spain.  I was so excited and immediately accepted it.  However back home, on closer inspection, I saw that 2 of the fleurs at the front do not align.  Especially the first one which I think is very obvious.  It has made me very upset as I have waited such a long time for this and really wanted it to be perfect.  I know that if I returned it the chances of me getting another one would be very very slim.  However every time I look at this bag, my eyes are immediately drawn to the first fleur... 

Ladies, please let me have your thoughts.  What would you do?


----------



## Emsidee

I don’t think this misalignment would bother me, I’ve also seen many palm spring backpacks with this.
But what matters is what you think about it, if it bothers you and you can’t get used to it try to exchange it for another one.


----------



## Loulou1234

If that is what you see when you look at it return it before the return window is up and you can’t. I  do see them pop up on the us site so maybe try that vs waiting for a store to get it. I think it is too much money to spend to not be completely happy with it. Also in your picture on the right side of the flap covering the small zipper pocket is that a piece of canvas peeling up? It could be the lighting or angle.


----------



## bella89

If you won't be able to let it go, return it.  If you have to talk yourself into being okay with the state of the bag, you're most likely going to end up regretting keeping it.


----------



## COCOLUVR

It wouldn’t bother me but that is if it was my bag. It’s your bag and it bothers you and it’s the first thing you see. I would return it and watch the website for it to pop up again. Don’t spend a lot of $$$ to feel unsatisfied. Do yourself a favor and return it ASAP.


----------



## karman

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Hello all, I was lucky enough to be offered this PS mini after 6 months of asking at my local store.  (I'm from the UK so unfortunately it's never available online).
> 
> Unfortunately, the aligment is a bit off, especially the first fleur.  The middle is also a bit off.  The tab is also a bit crooked as you can see.  Please ladies, let me know if I'm over reacting?  What would you do?  It's just that I've waited so long and the chances of me finding another one is very very slim.


If you're unhappy with it, no amount of convincing on our part would make you happy. If it bothers you it is best to return as it's your bag.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Hello all, I was lucky enough to be offered this PS mini after 6 months of asking at my local store.  (I'm from the UK so unfortunately it's never available online).
> 
> Unfortunately, the aligment is a bit off, especially the first fleur.  The middle is also a bit off.  The tab is also a bit crooked as you can see.  Please ladies, let me know if I'm over reacting?  What would you do?  It's just that I've waited so long and the chances of me finding another one is very very slim.


tbh this looks good to me for the most part, i'd be content


----------



## PurseAddict728

I really think it is a very very minor issue of alignment and you only really notice it if you are staring at it endless in my opinion and then it will drive you insane for no reason. 
If you're not happy with it return it and try to find another one.


----------



## Purrsey

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Hello all, I was lucky enough to be offered this PS mini after 6 months of asking at my local store.  (I'm from the UK so unfortunately it's never available online).
> 
> Unfortunately, the aligment is a bit off, especially the first fleur.  The middle is also a bit off.  The tab is also a bit crooked as you can see.  Please ladies, let me know if I'm over reacting?  What would you do?  It's just that I've waited so long and the chances of me finding another one is very very slim.



I can see the misalignment (im good at it lol) BUT one will not "see" it anymore after some use.  Since it's your bag it's best to ask yourself if you can unsee it or even best being oblivious to it when wearing it. It's an expensive purchase so nett nett you should like to ask yourself if you'll be happy owning this particular piece.


----------



## Zoffen

I would say - don't pay attention to what other people think about your bag - follow your instinct, it's your bag and it should be making you happy 

But to me, since you posted here, I think that it bothered you and made you uncomfortable - and that's not how you should feel about a luxury item, it should be pure joy


----------



## snibor

No issue for me.  I would not have looked so closely nor noticed.  But it’s an issue for you and that’s what matters.  Return if not happy.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Anyone had wearing on the d ring tabs? My girlfriend had a similar issue but not sure if it’ll get worse...the glazing starts to lift a little?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Anyone had wearing on the d ring tabs? My girlfriend had a similar issue but not sure if it’ll get worse...the glazing starts to lift a little?


Forgot to mention I only had it for a week...


----------



## raspberrysyrup

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Forgot to mention I only had it for a week...


yes the glazing will lift, even after one use (had it happen to my defective bag). if it gets worse, just take it into LV, its a simple repair


----------



## vivaciousbev1

raspberrysyrup said:


> yes the glazing will lift, even after one use (had it happen to my defective bag). if it gets worse, just take it into LV, its a simple repair


Did it happen to your newer bag? What was defective about it?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Did it happen to your newer bag? What was defective about it?


mines was defective from something else lol. print was peeling. tbh, its nothing to stress about, its simple


----------



## lallybelle

OK thanks to my overthinking and stalking I was able to grab a Mono PSM. Now, I am unsure if I should keep and sell my Reverse or keep my reverse and return the Mono. Making it more difficult is my reverse is MIF, has the nylon lining and has great alignment with smooth zipper, leather parts are all still good. No issues and I've had it at least a year & a half. The new Mono has great alignment, smooth zipper ,MIU (but this doesn't bother me at all). leather parts look good. Like this would have been easier if it had come with a defect..lol. I've just been thinking lately that the mono would be more "classic". But what if the new one starts with issues after i sell my reverse? LOL I'm a mess. First world BS for sure but what would you do?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lallybelle said:


> OK thanks to my overthinking and stalking I was able to grab a Mono PSM. Now, I am unsure if I should keep and sell my Reverse or keep my reverse and return the Mono. Making it more difficult is my reverse is MIF, has the nylon lining and has great alignment with smooth zipper, leather parts are all still good. No issues and I've had it at least a year & a half. The new Mono has great alignment, smooth zipper ,MIU (but this doesn't bother me at all). leather parts look good. Like this would have been easier if it had come with a defect..lol. I've just been thinking lately that the mono would be more "classic". But what if the new one starts with issues after i sell my reverse? LOL I'm a mess. First world BS for sure but what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 4485727


lol im in the same boat. i have my reverse and ordered the mono. but im selling my reverse and keeping the mono. i just find the reverse a little too high maintenance for my liking!


----------



## bella89

lallybelle said:


> OK thanks to my overthinking and stalking I was able to grab a Mono PSM. Now, I am unsure if I should keep and sell my Reverse or keep my reverse and return the Mono. Making it more difficult is my reverse is MIF, has the nylon lining and has great alignment with smooth zipper, leather parts are all still good. No issues and I've had it at least a year & a half. The new Mono has great alignment, smooth zipper ,MIU (but this doesn't bother me at all). leather parts look good. Like this would have been easier if it had come with a defect..lol. I've just been thinking lately that the mono would be more "classic". But what if the new one starts with issues after i sell my reverse? LOL I'm a mess. First world BS for sure but what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 4485727



I'm no help  because I own the reverse and love it.  I've had none of the color transfer issues people talk about, but I guess I should knock on wood.  I was curious about your "nylon lining" comment.  I have never looked at another PSM than the two I've owned and both had nylon lining.  Do the mono PSMs come with a different lining/the new models have a new lining?  I'm just curious.  

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lallybelle

bella89 said:


> I'm no help  because I own the reverse and love it.  I've had none of the color transfer issues people talk about, but I guess I should knock on wood.  I was curious about your "nylon lining" comment.  I have never looked at another PSM than the two I've owned and both had nylon lining.  Do the mono PSMs come with a different lining/the new models have a new lining?  I'm just curious.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



The Nylon lining is from back when the PSM first came out. They changed it to a fabric lining, I'm not sure of the date but I was surprised to see it in my reverse because it was well after the change. Maybe they kept that lining in the reverse? Not sure. My PM & MM have the fabric lining just like my new mini.


----------



## bella89

lallybelle said:


> The Nylon lining is from back when the PSM first came out. They changed it to a fabric lining, I'm not sure of the date but I was surprised to see it in my reverse because it was well after the change. Maybe they kept that lining in the reverse? Not sure. My PM & MM have the fabric lining just like my new mini.



Interesting.  Thanks for informing me. I think I'd prefer my nylon lining over cloth.


----------



## Danstuh

i’ve wanted the mini palm spring for over a year now, but as of late i find myself loving the pm because it seems more practical. Can anyone help me decide?? i’m so scared to pull the trigger since they’re going for $2700 and up on second hand shops now! i want to be sure!! pls


----------



## Suburbachic

I love both my psm reverse and pm. My psm was made in 2017 with nylon lining which I love. One of the reasons I went with the reverse due to many issues I encountered with the mono. Knock on wood so far no big issues. I will be super sad if it shows defects. So far the only wear is on the leather tabs. For my PM, love using it when I need more space. However ever since owning the psm, I learned to downsize a lot. I cant fill up my bigger bags anymore.


----------



## Chic2street

I am sad. My beloved PSM has developed multiple cracks on the canvas near the zipper. I’ve had my PSM for over two years. It’s my all time most fav LV bag.  I’ve had the four back leather tabs replaced due to fraying last year. 

I took the bag to LV, and they said they will need to send the bag to repair to see what can be done to fix it. I thought there was nothing LV can do if the canvas is cracked so not sure why they are going this route? Regardless, the bag is off and I am waiting to hear back. 

Has anyone experienced this and what was your outcome?  

First pick shows the cracked canvas in multiple spots and the second pic shows the cracks starting to form.


----------



## Suburbachic

Chic2street said:


> I am sad. My beloved PSM has developed multiple cracks on the canvas near the zipper. I’ve had my PSM for over two years. It’s my all time most fav LV bag.  I’ve had the four back leather tabs replaced due to fraying last year.
> 
> I took the bag to LV, and they said they will need to send the bag to repair to see what can be done to fix it. I thought there was nothing LV can do if the canvas is cracked so not sure why they are going this route? Regardless, the bag is off and I am waiting to hear back.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and what was your outcome?
> 
> First pick shows the cracked canvas in multiple spots and the second pic shows the cracks starting to form.


 Since the bag is made of a few canvas pieces stitched together theu will be able to replace? I wish you luck! Keep as posted.


----------



## lallybelle

They should credit you for that. It is a known issue because of how hard the zipper is. I had one tiny spot of peeling on my PM and they took it no questions. I'm sure the outcome will be they can't repair it and they will offer you replace or credit.


----------



## nekostar0412

This would make me so sad! I hope they offer you a replacement/credit. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Chic2street

Suburbachic said:


> Since the bag is made of a few canvas pieces stitched together theu will be able to replace? I wish you luck! Keep as posted.


That’s an interesting thought. I will post the outcome when I hear back. Thanks.


----------



## Chic2street

lallybelle said:


> They should credit you for that. It is a known issue because of how hard the zipper is. I had one tiny spot of peeling on my PM and they took it no questions. I'm sure the outcome will be they can't repair it and they will offer you replace or credit.


So sorry to hear that it happened to your PM. You are confirming what I have been told in the past about canvas. I was surprised that they were going to try and repair. I will wait and see what they come back with.


----------



## Chic2street

nekostar0412 said:


> This would make me so sad! I hope they offer you a replacement/credit. Let us know what they say!


Will update for sure. Thanks.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

my psm mono is in limbo.. was supposed to be at the store thursday. friday came nothing, called cs and they said customs. so i reached out to my sa at my home location, looked into it and apparently its not customs its an issue with within ups. monday is here and nothing and if tomorrow comes with no arrival, my store is going to start an investigation

lol how exciting


----------



## Bagirl12

Hi all!

I bought these from the boutique the other day and was wondering which one looks better.

 The left one’s color is a lot duller and muted ( a bit more orangey/brown) and the R is more vibrant and the monogram is a bit more yellow. You kinda have to stare at it for awhile to see LOL.

Also, the L tab is more textured so you can’t really see the LV logo and the R tab is a lot smoother. The alignment for the L is better than the right but the R one isn’t too bad.

Both made in Spain. I went to the shop and there were about 10 in stock and all were made in Spain

Opinions please! Thank you


----------



## bella89

Bagirl12 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought these from the boutique the other day and was wondering which one looks better.
> 
> The left one’s color is a lot duller and muted ( a bit more orangey/brown) and the R is more vibrant and the monogram is a bit more yellow. You kinda have to stare at it for awhile to see LOL.
> 
> Also, the L tab is more textured so you can’t really see the LV logo and the R tab is a lot smoother. The alignment for the L is better than the right but the R one isn’t too bad.
> 
> Both made in Spain. I went to the shop and there were about 10 in stock and all were made in Spain
> 
> Opinions please! Thank you
> View attachment 4492163
> View attachment 4492164
> View attachment 4492165



I'm going to be honest, this feels like a Highlights spot the difference photo and I can't find anything to circle.  They both look fine, so just go with your gut.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Bagirl12 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought these from the boutique the other day and was wondering which one looks better.
> 
> The left one’s color is a lot duller and muted ( a bit more orangey/brown) and the R is more vibrant and the monogram is a bit more yellow. You kinda have to stare at it for awhile to see LOL.
> 
> Also, the L tab is more textured so you can’t really see the LV logo and the R tab is a lot smoother. The alignment for the L is better than the right but the R one isn’t too bad.
> 
> Both made in Spain. I went to the shop and there were about 10 in stock and all were made in Spain
> 
> Opinions please! Thank you
> View attachment 4492163
> View attachment 4492164
> View attachment 4492165



Hi, which store is that if you don’t mind me asking? It’s never in store when I ask!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

raspberrysyrup said:


> my psm mono is in limbo.. was supposed to be at the store thursday. friday came nothing, called cs and they said customs. so i reached out to my sa at my home location, looked into it and apparently its not customs its an issue with within ups. monday is here and nothing and if tomorrow comes with no arrival, my store is going to start an investigation
> 
> lol how exciting



yeah we're on almost a full week and still hasn't showed up. this is a mess


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Bagirl12 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought these from the boutique the other day and was wondering which one looks better.
> 
> The left one’s color is a lot duller and muted ( a bit more orangey/brown) and the R is more vibrant and the monogram is a bit more yellow. You kinda have to stare at it for awhile to see LOL.
> 
> Also, the L tab is more textured so you can’t really see the LV logo and the R tab is a lot smoother. The alignment for the L is better than the right but the R one isn’t too bad.
> 
> Both made in Spain. I went to the shop and there were about 10 in stock and all were made in Spain
> 
> Opinions please! Thank you
> View attachment 4492163
> View attachment 4492164
> View attachment 4492165


i'd take the right one, for the most part it sticks out to me, but both look great. i'd be happy with both


----------



## epeLV

Bagirl12 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought these from the boutique the other day and was wondering which one looks better.
> 
> The left one’s color is a lot duller and muted ( a bit more orangey/brown) and the R is more vibrant and the monogram is a bit more yellow. You kinda have to stare at it for awhile to see LOL.
> 
> Also, the L tab is more textured so you can’t really see the LV logo and the R tab is a lot smoother. The alignment for the L is better than the right but the R one isn’t too bad.
> 
> Both made in Spain. I went to the shop and there were about 10 in stock and all were made in Spain
> 
> Opinions please! Thank you
> View attachment 4492163
> View attachment 4492164
> View attachment 4492165


I’d go with whichever canvas feels thicker to you. I had a similar choice among two bags and I chose the one that felt thicker because the other felt really pliable and soft in comparison.


----------



## karman

raspberrysyrup said:


> yeah we're on almost a full week and still hasn't showed up. this is a mess



They gave me that runaround last time. Kept telling me it’s stuck in customs. Do you have a tracking number? I suggest asking for it and checking it. If it looks anything like I described in my thread when they lost my nano Speedy, it probably won’t show up. The tracking info i
I Found out 6 weeks after my order that something indeed went wrong and finally UPS “found” my package and closed my claim. By then I’ve had my bag for about 4 weeks. So glad I kept bugging LV to get a resolution before then. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/follow-me-as-i-track-down-my-missing-nano-speedy.1010865/


----------



## raspberrysyrup

karman said:


> They gave me that runaround last time. Kept telling me it’s stuck in customs. Do you have a tracking number? I suggest asking for it and checking it. If it looks anything like I described in my thread when they lost my nano Speedy, it probably won’t show up. The tracking info i
> I Found out 6 weeks after my order that something indeed went wrong and finally UPS “found” my package and closed my claim. By then I’ve had my bag for about 4 weeks. So glad I kept bugging LV to get a resolution before then.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/follow-me-as-i-track-down-my-missing-nano-speedy.1010865/


they keep telling me the same thing!! i have the store director on it (she's the one that deals with all my issues). she's already escalated it up to the logistics manager and assured me she is gonna get me the bag in store, one way or another. but im just over the wait at this point. all i know is if that bag is missing in transit, i want another...


----------



## karman

raspberrysyrup said:


> they keep telling me the same thing. but, i have the store director on it (she's the one that deals with all my issues). she's already escalated it up to the logistics manager and assured me she is gonna get me the bag in store, one way or another. but im just over the wait at this point. all i know is if that bag is missing in transit, i want another...


That’s good. No one was particularly helpful in my case until I got the right rep at CS who escalated to her manager who escalated it to a director in shipping. I hadn’t met the current SA I use at my home store so no one really offered to help besides asking me to keep calling them on Tues/Fri wen they get their shipments!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

karman said:


> That’s good. No one was particularly helpful in my case until I got the right rep at CS who escalated to her manager who escalated it to a director in shipping. I hadn’t met the current SA I use at my home store so no one really offered to help besides asking me to keep calling them on Tues/Fri wen they get their shipments!


holy **** i actually just read through your entire thread. where in canada are you from? i'm canadian too. omg we do have a similar situation going on, but i'm glad the store director involved and she's on it. if it wasn't for her, i think i would be losing my mind.


----------



## karman

raspberrysyrup said:


> holy **** i actually just read through your entire thread. where in canada are you from? i'm canadian too. omg we do have a similar situation going on, but i'm glad the store director involved and she's on it. if it wasn't for her, i think i would be losing my mind.


I’m in AB  I now wonder if sometimes the ship to store option runs into a hiccup which causes a shipment error...


----------



## mteat2987

Yes, how did the poster above get two?! I've been stalking this bag for months and no success. I'm just about ready to give up.


----------



## Twinklestar321

Has lv stopped the world tour psm? U can no longer get one personalised on the uk website.


----------



## fyn72

Twinklestar321 said:


> Has lv stopped the world tour psm? U can no longer get one personalised on the uk website.


An SA in Australia told me they aren't doing the WT on the Mini backpack anymore


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Has anyone had this happen? This started happening after a week...and after a month of debating, I used it one more time and this happened:


----------



## fyn72

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Has anyone had this happen? This started happening after a week...and after a month of debating, I used it one more time and this happened:


Mine has done this too after couple of wears, I think it's from the ring rubbing there as the strap moves when wearing


----------



## fyn72

I’ve been thinking about getting one for so long! Didn’t think it would suit me.. I finally pulled the trigger! I love it


----------



## vivaciousbev1

fyn72 said:


> Mine has done this too after couple of wears, I think it's from the ring rubbing there as the strap moves when wearing


Are you keeping it? I’m upset as it’s quite new...


----------



## vivaciousbev1

rai99 said:


> I got my palm spring around two months ago, and just notice this


That happened to me! What did you do?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

vivaciousbev1 said:


> That happened to me! What did you do?


It happens! 

take it to the store, have them assess it and i’m sure they will repair it for you!


----------



## Meko99

raspberrysyrup said:


> It happens!
> 
> take it to the store, have them assess it and i’m sure they will repair it for you!


they gave me full refund


----------



## Chic2street

I wanted to report back on my cracked canvas issue. My bag was starting to crack in multiple places on the canvas where it covers the zipper. LV repair deemed the bag defective. Now I am on the waitlist for another PSM to come in #3 on the waitlist. My other option is an exchange for another bag in stock. They said they would not issue a credit note. 

I am glad they took care of me. They also said manufacturing has fixed the issue. Not sure if that is the case. Now waiting for my replacement to come in.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Chic2street said:


> I wanted to report back on my cracked canvas issue. My bag was starting to crack in multiple places on the canvas where it covers the zipper. LV repair deemed the bag defective. Now I am on the waitlist for another PSM to come in #3 on the waitlist. My other option is an exchange for another bag in stock. They said they would not issue a credit note.
> 
> I am glad they took care of me. They also said manufacturing has fixed the issue. Not sure if that is the case. Now waiting for my replacement to come in.


Really missing this piece as I returned it yesterday. But with so many issues I don’t want to find out!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

raspberrysyrup said:


> It happens!
> 
> take it to the store, have them assess it and i’m sure they will repair it for you!


She didn’t repair it, so I returned it. Just crazy as I love that backpack and I wanted something carefree but it had so many issues!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

vivaciousbev1 said:


> She didn’t repair it, so I returned it. Just crazy as I love that backpack and I wanted something carefree but it had so many issues!


did she atleast offer you a new bag?


----------



## Chic2street

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Really missing this piece as I returned it yesterday. But with so many issues I don’t want to find out!


I can understand. I contemplated whether I should get something else or not but ultimately decided to give it another shot. It’s one of my most favorite bags.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Chic2street said:


> I can understand. I contemplated whether I should get something else or not but ultimately decided to give it another shot. It’s one of my most favorite bags.


Did you experience issues? 

And to answer the other question...I didn’t get offered a new bag. I figured I can always repurchase it


----------



## Chic2street

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Did you experience issues?
> 
> And to answer the other question...I didn’t get offered a new bag. I figured I can always repurchase it


I recently turned in my PSM because the canvas starting to crack along the zipper lip. I also had the fraying issue with the four black leather loops in the back.


----------



## Chic2street

I saw someone post on IG a rumor about the PSM possibly being discontinued. No idea if that is true. Has anyone heard about this rumor?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Chic2street said:


> I recently turned in my PSM because the canvas starting to crack along the zipper lip. I also had the fraying issue with the four black leather loops in the back.


Makes you sad, doesn’t it? But i figured I could use the money towards another bag with less issues :/


----------



## mteat2987

What would you do? 

I received a psm from a designer handbag consignment shop that is pretty reputable in Texas. When I got the bag I went ahead and checked with Pro Authenticators about the bag. They said the bag is authentic but the care card and dustbag are not. They said this happens when someone has both a fake and authentic in their possession. For peace of mind I am also getting it looked at by ******************. Is it likely someone would sell a real bag and fake accessories to this store? Should I just return the bag and look for another?


----------



## elsielee3

I was lucky enough to snag a PSM in reverse mono online after a bit of stalking. Picked it up from my boutique today and when I got home I noticed the metal hardware wasn't the same shade of gold. The d rings in back were a slightly different tone compared to the zippers, but most noticeably the two clasps for the longer straps are completely different shades of gold. I know where was an issue with mismatched hardware with the speedys, but has anyone ever had this problem with their PSM?


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just got this as a anniversary present and it’s still really hard to come by. Mine is made in France with the black nylon lining. I read here that some are black cloth lining? Just wonder why the lining is different.


----------



## Nikki528

Picked up my PSM today. It’s so cute! Black nylon lining and made in USA. Hoping and praying that I won’t have any problems.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i actually think i wanna cry. after having this bag lost in transit for a few weeks, it finally turned up. i picked up on the 2nd of august and been using it on and off since. today, i was just looking and admiring the bag to only notice that the lip of the bag is riddled with zipper imprints. it looks like during production someone clamped the **** out of the zipper to the lip leaving deep imprints into the canvas. i'm just upset because i can't believe it, it's a brand-new bag.


----------



## VanDeg

Hey guys

After lurking for months admiring everyone's  bags, I FINAAALLY got one. However, can't tell if the misalignment is normal? Front and back are okay but the sides.. any advice would be much appreciate .


----------



## nekostar0412

bella89 said:


> I'm going to be honest, this feels like a Highlights spot the difference photo and I can't find anything to circle.  They both look fine, so just go with your gut.


Same here I glanced at the pictures with the bags side by side but couldn’t pick up discernible differences. Go with whichever one feels best to you!


----------



## Nikki528

VanDeg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> After lurking for months admiring everyone's  bags, I FINAAALLY got one. However, can't tell if the misalignment is normal? Front and back are okay but the sides.. any advice would be much appreciate .


Mine looks just like yours.


----------



## fyn72

VanDeg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> After lurking for months admiring everyone's  bags, I FINAAALLY got one. However, can't tell if the misalignment is normal? Front and back are okay but the sides.. any advice would be much appreciate .


Normal


----------



## waixoxo

Received my PSM yesterday, and noticed quite a lot of slight misalignments on the canvas. However, they’re growing on me and I think they’re kind of cute and I wouldn’t have noticed them if I don’t go through this thread! Anyway, is this acceptable for most you?


----------



## kayleemelody

Hi there, I want to purchase this bag from an online store. Cant help to find it anywhere else, does this look authentic to you girls? Loveee much


----------



## gagabag

kayleemelody said:


> Hi there, I want to purchase this one on poshmark. Cant help to find it anywhere, does this look authentic to you girls? Loveee much


You need to take this post in the authentication thread. GL!


----------



## Sidbx

Hi all, i just got my PSM today! Of course it was the only one in store. Came home and noticed the ‘Louis Vuitton’ tag on the front is not completely flush and horizontal. 

Should i just ignore and enjoy it?


----------



## lxrac

Sidbx said:


> Hi all, i just got my PSM today! Of course it was the only one in store. Came home and noticed the ‘Louis Vuitton’ tag on the front is not completely flush and horizontal.
> 
> Should i just ignore and enjoy it?
> 
> View attachment 4517603



If I were you I would ignore it. Save yourself some hassle. My mini palm springs has little deviation from the sides too. But as a guy I don't even worry about these things. Honestly, the MPS is miniscule people won't even notice your tag. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## lxrac

kayleemelody said:


> Hi there, I want to purchase this bag from an online store. Cant help to find it anywhere else, does this look authentic to you girls? Loveee much



There's an authentication page here. I love that reverse print though!


----------



## Sidbx

lxrac said:


> If I were you I would ignore it. Save yourself some hassle. My mini palm springs has little deviation from the sides too. But as a guy I don't even worry about these things. Honestly, the MPS is miniscule people won't even notice your tag. Enjoy your bag!




Thank you so much for the validation! Love the bag it is so cute.


----------



## ambrose1985

sigh. i'm a 6 foot tall guy and im thinking if a PSM will look ridiculous on me !


----------



## gagabag

ambrose1985 said:


> sigh. i'm a 6 foot tall guy and im thinking if a PSM will look ridiculous on me !


Yup, will be too tiny in you! Unless you’re deliberately going for that look


----------



## lxrac

ambrose1985 said:


> sigh. i'm a 6 foot tall guy and im thinking if a PSM will look ridiculous on me !


Hi I think it will be too miniscule for you. I think the PM size will be suitable for you. I am a guy, 5'7" and I feel like its too small for me too LOL.


----------



## lxrac

VanDeg said:


> Hey guys
> 
> After lurking for months admiring everyone's  bags, I FINAAALLY got one. However, can't tell if the misalignment is normal? Front and back are okay but the sides.. any advice would be much appreciate .



Mine looks just like yours! There are misalignments and deviations in the PSM and I wish they could rectify it. But really and truly no one will notice these things in public!  GO ENJOY YOUR BAG!


----------



## ambrose1985

gagabag said:


> Yup, will be too tiny in you! Unless you’re deliberately going for that look



is it the same size as a pochette metis ? cos i do use the pochette metis and i think it looks ok on me hahaha....


----------



## ambrose1985

lxrac said:


> Hi I think it will be too miniscule for you. I think the PM size will be suitable for you. I am a guy, 5'7" and I feel like its too small for me too LOL.



i actually am going to use it as a shoulder bag if i ever buy it... the PM cant work as a shoulder bag right ?


----------



## JesseTdot

ambrose1985 said:


> sigh. i'm a 6 foot tall guy and im thinking if a PSM will look ridiculous on me !



I’m a guy and 5”10 and I love how my PSM looks on me!


----------



## JesseTdot

I feel like this thread has made me crazy because I inspect my bag like mad now. I noticed this issue above the zipper on the canvas recently. It looks like little white particles or residue that wont wipe off. I attached a photo. Does anyone know whats going on with my bag? Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help!


----------



## tanya555

JesseTdot said:


> View attachment 4520575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this thread has made me crazy because I inspect my bag like mad now. I noticed this issue above the zipper on the canvas recently. It looks like little white particles or residue that wont wipe off. I attached a photo. Does anyone know whats going on with my bag? Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help!


The glazing is peeling, happened to my defective psm and I returned it and received a new one


----------



## lxrac

tanya555 said:


> The glazing is peeling, happened to my defective psm and I returned it and received a new one



Tanya, how long have you had yours that you were able to get a replacement.?  Mine doesn't have these white peeling like Jesse's but just in case.


----------



## JesseTdot

tanya555 said:


> The glazing is peeling, happened to my defective psm and I returned it and received a new one



Thank you for your response! I got my PSM in April so I have had it for less than 6 months. I am really upset that this is happening . Does this mean that it will become a bigger problem over time and affect more areas of the bag? I live in Toronto and am close to a few LV stores. Should I go in and speak to an SA? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tanya555

lxrac said:


> Tanya, how long have you had yours that you were able to get a replacement.?  Mine doesn't have these white peeling like Jesse's but just in case.





lxrac said:


> Tanya, how long have you had yours that you were able to get a replacement.?  Mine doesn't have these white peeling like Jesse's but just in case.


I had it for 3 weeks and the peeling was worse so they deemed it defective and I ordered another one. My current one I’ve had for 2.5 months and so far so good.


----------



## tanya555

JesseTdot said:


> Thank you for your response! I got my PSM in April so I have had it for less than 6 months. I am really upset that this is happening . Does this mean that it will become a bigger problem over time and affect more areas of the bag? I live in Toronto and am close to a few LV stores. Should I go in and speak to an SA? Thanks for any advice!


Mine started out at first like yours and within 2 weeks got even worse so more than likely yours will get worse as well if you keep using the bag. It happened to mine within 3 weeks of having it and yes I would go in and speak to someone, the SA I took it to was aware of this issue so I’m sure they will help you out. My current one I’ve had for a few months and so far so good but I did notice that my current one is less shiny than the defective one I had so I’m not sure if the glazing is different


----------



## JesseTdot

tanya555 said:


> Mine started out at first like yours and within 2 weeks got even worse so more than likely yours will get worse as well if you keep using the bag. It happened to mine within 3 weeks of having it and yes I would go in and speak to someone, the SA I took it to was aware of this issue so I’m sure they will help you out. My current one I’ve had for a few months and so far so good but I did notice that my current one is less shiny than the defective one I had so I’m not sure if the glazing is different




I really appreciate your advice! Thank you so much. I will be going to the store on Friday and will give an update when I get home. I purchased the PSM on the LV website. There are four LV stores where I live in Toronto. I’ve shopped at all of them but have never purchased from the same SA more than once. Anyone here have really good experiences with certain stores or SAs in Toronto?


----------



## waixoxo

Is anyone else’s canvas really orange? It’s only in direct sunlight and I know that canvas can vary in colour. I’ve just never seen this this orange before!


----------



## lxrac

waixoxo said:


> Is anyone else’s canvas really orange? It’s only in direct sunlight and I know that canvas can vary in colour. I’ve just never seen this this orange before!
> View attachment 4521086


Looks fine to me...


----------



## ambrose1985

JesseTdot said:


> I’m a guy and 5”10 and I love how my PSM looks on me!



Jesse ! Do post a photo of urself with the PSM! Haha...


----------



## lxrac

ambrose1985 said:


> Jesse ! Do post a photo of urself with the PSM! Haha...



Yes show us some modeling pictures!


----------



## ambrose1985

Oooh, managed to find one in a consighment to try out ! Comments ?


----------



## JesseTdot

lxrac said:


> Yes show us some modeling pictures!


If you can believe it I owned it for 4 months and did not take a modelling pic with it!


----------



## JesseTdot

So an update on my situation! I took my defective psm into the boutique today. The SA told me this is a known defect with the psm (peeled glazing). It happens around the zipper because it rubs against the canvas. He recommended that I get a different bag because if I get another psm its likely that it will happen again. I told him I have many canvas lv bags and the only thing I want is a backpack because thats the reason why I bought the psm. And to be honest I dont like the other backpacks that Lv offers right now. He offered me a store credit which I wanted to refuse because I would rather have my money back and try again to purchase it online since I have better luck on the website than i do on the store waitlists. However he said when the next one comes in he will use the credit to purchase it for me. I hope this will all work out. This is my first quality issue Ive ever had with Lv and it’s not a good feeling . Thank you for giving me a place to ask questions and I hope I’ve helped someone to share my experience.


----------



## ambrose1985

JesseTdot said:


> So an update on my situation! I took my defective psm into the boutique today. The SA told me this is a known defect with the psm (peeled glazing). It happens around the zipper because it rubs against the canvas. He recommended that I get a different bag because if I get another psm its likely that it will happen again. I told him I have many canvas lv bags and the only thing I want is a backpack because thats the reason why I bought the psm. And to be honest I dont like the other backpacks that Lv offers right now. He offered me a store credit which I wanted to refuse because I would rather have my money back and try again to purchase it online since I have better luck on the website than i do on the store waitlists. However he said when the next one comes in he will use the credit to purchase it for me. I hope this will all work out. This is my first quality issue Ive ever had with Lv and it’s not a good feeling . Thank you for giving me a place to ask questions and I hope I’ve helped someone to share my experience.



There must be some way to prevent this. Because there are sets no such problems at all !


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JesseTdot said:


> So an update on my situation! I took my defective psm into the boutique today. The SA told me this is a known defect with the psm (peeled glazing). It happens around the zipper because it rubs against the canvas. He recommended that I get a different bag because if I get another psm its likely that it will happen again. I told him I have many canvas lv bags and the only thing I want is a backpack because thats the reason why I bought the psm. And to be honest I dont like the other backpacks that Lv offers right now. He offered me a store credit which I wanted to refuse because I would rather have my money back and try again to purchase it online since I have better luck on the website than i do on the store waitlists. However he said when the next one comes in he will use the credit to purchase it for me. I hope this will all work out. This is my first quality issue Ive ever had with Lv and it’s not a good feeling . Thank you for giving me a place to ask questions and I hope I’ve helped someone to share my experience.


my 3-week old psm is peeling like crazy too. getting a replacement piece hopefully this one is better!


----------



## Nikki528

raspberrysyrup said:


> my 3-week old psm is peeling like crazy too. getting a replacement piece hopefully this one is better!


Can you post a pic of the peeling?


----------



## lxrac

ambrose1985 said:


> Oooh, managed to find one in a consighment to try out ! Comments ?


How much are they selling it at a consignment store nowadays?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Nikki528 said:


> Can you post a pic of the peeling?














this was on the first two days of discovering the peeling, it's gotten a whole lot worse lol


----------



## ambrose1985

lxrac said:


> How much are they selling it at a consignment store nowadays?



Around 100 USD more than retail price. The worse part was that this particular one had peeling problems too


----------



## gagabag

ambrose1985 said:


> There must be some way to prevent this. Because there are sets no such problems at all !


+1
Yes, mine has no similar problems so far! It’s from 2017. Don’t understand why some are worse than others...


----------



## rainy1

ambrose1985 said:


> Around 100 USD more than retail price. The worse part was that this particular one had peeling problems too



It looks nice on you but honestly for over retail combined with the beginnings of the peeling issue, I would pass. It is far and few but I have seen them pop up online at random times. I would try for new.


----------



## lxrac

ambrose1985 said:


> Around 100 USD more than retail price. The worse part was that this particular one had peeling problems too


Oh wow. That shows that this bag is still in high-demand. Buf LV needs to take a closer inspection during the manufacturing process of the PSMs so they can rectify why there are issues with them.


----------



## ambrose1985

rainy1 said:


> It looks nice on you but honestly for over retail combined with the beginnings of the peeling issue, I would pass. It is far and few but I have seen them pop up online at random times. I would try for new.



Yes, that's my strategy now too ! haah.


----------



## ambrose1985

gagabag said:


> +1
> Yes, mine has no similar problems so far! It’s from 2017. Don’t understand why some are worse than others...



I suspect if they are from the earlier batches, there would be such problems. Pure guesswork.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ambrose1985 said:


> I suspect if they are from the earlier batches, there would be such problems. Pure guesswork.


not true, mine was made the week of june 28th (2019) and i purchased it july 7th. it came to me straight from the work room. i didn't get it until the start of august because customs had the bag held for a few weeks (due to a different issue). when i first picked up this bag, i inspected the hell out of it and it was perfect (no signs of anything) and then few weeks later just went down hill. it's the luck of the draw when it comes to this bag


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lxrac said:


> Oh wow. That shows that this bag is still in high-demand. Buf LV needs to take a closer inspection during the manufacturing process of the PSMs so they can rectify why there are issues with them.


it's just the canvas they use, it's thick. when the canvas is bent it just adds pressure to those areas causing the thin glazing to peel.


----------



## ambrose1985

raspberrysyrup said:


> not true, mine was made the week of june 28th (2019) and i purchased it july 7th. it came to me straight from the work room. i didn't get it until the start of august because customs had the bag held for a few weeks (due to a different issue). when i first picked up this bag, i inspected the hell out of it and it was perfect (no signs of anything) and then few weeks later just went down hill. it's the luck of the draw when it comes to this bag



then it really makes me think twice of getting this bag


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ambrose1985 said:


> then it really makes me think twice of getting this bag


i don't mean to discourage you  it's a beautiful bag (just the issues are annoying). see if you can build a good relationship with an sa (it might give you the luxury of hand picking one as they come into the store)


----------



## lxrac

raspberrysyrup said:


> i don't mean to discourage you  it's a beautiful bag (just the issues are annoying). see if you can build a good relationship with an sa (it might give you the luxury of hand picking one as they come into the store)



raspberrysyrup, forgive me for asking a stupid question, but are there any tips in making friends with these SA? Honestly, I rarely go to the mall and the LV store. Maybe once a year-if that. So it's difficult to build friendships with them. I need to do this because I have a few LV items that may decline and go downhill one day.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lxrac said:


> raspberrysyrup, forgive me for asking a stupid question, but are there any tips in making friends with these SA? Honestly, I rarely go to the mall and the LV store. Maybe once a year-if that. So it's difficult to build friendships with them. I need to do this because I have a few LV items that may decline and go downhill one day.



honestly, i don't know how to answer this one. i became really good friends with the person i deal with at lv right now. she took care of me when another store wouldn't and it was history from there. i had never bought from her before, we honestly just clicked. we talked about everything from lv, to life, to aspirations. she's someone i follow up with even when i'm not buying anything lol (she really is a gem and it's obvious why everyone loves her). honestly, just be yourself, talk to them, get to know them if you get the chance to or it permits


----------



## ambrose1985

lxrac said:


> raspberrysyrup, forgive me for asking a stupid question, but are there any tips in making friends with these SA? Honestly, I rarely go to the mall and the LV store. Maybe once a year-if that. So it's difficult to build friendships with them. I need to do this because I have a few LV items that may decline and go downhill one day.



yeap that's what I did too. But the one that I was really close with left LV and joined Tiffany which I still bought my Tiffany stuffs from her. Wonder how is she doing now. She was such a nice girl !


----------



## ambrose1985

raspberrysyrup said:


> i don't mean to discourage you  it's a beautiful bag (just the issues are annoying). see if you can build a good relationship with an sa (it might give you the luxury of hand picking one as they come into the store)



actually if it was the luck of the draw, then it really wont matter which one I choose haha. issues will still pop up !


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ambrose1985 said:


> actually if it was the luck of the draw, then it really wont matter which one I choose haha. issues will still pop up !


very much so, but there are some that already have the peeling faintly in corners and stuff before they are sold (i've seen a few in the LV store). that way you can nitpick a little more


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Hey everyone I just picked up my Palm Springs Mini from my local LV boutique , it was the only one and the alignment, and hard wear looked great to me. It is made is USA with a TX date code. One thing I noticed was my inside leather Louis Vuitton stamp is not deep at all or vary visible ? I'm a crazy or is this how its supposed to be ?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

AlohafromHawaii said:


> View attachment 4523559
> View attachment 4523558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I just picked up my Palm Springs Mini from my local LV boutique , it was the only one and the alignment, and hard wear looked great to me. It is made is USA with a TX date code. One thing I noticed was my inside leather Louis Vuitton stamp is not deep at all or vary visible ? I'm a crazy or is this how its supposed to be ?


it happens that wouldn’t bother me.


----------



## Jennerrs

AlohafromHawaii said:


> View attachment 4523559
> View attachment 4523558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I just picked up my Palm Springs Mini from my local LV boutique , it was the only one and the alignment, and hard wear looked great to me. It is made is USA with a TX date code. One thing I noticed was my inside leather Louis Vuitton stamp is not deep at all or vary visible ? I'm a crazy or is this how its supposed to be ?



I just got mine too and the Louis Vuitton Paris stamp on the front is not very deep. Here she is on her maiden voyage!


----------



## Nikki528

AlohafromHawaii said:


> View attachment 4523559
> View attachment 4523558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I just picked up my Palm Springs Mini from my local LV boutique , it was the only one and the alignment, and hard wear looked great to me. It is made is USA with a TX date code. One thing I noticed was my inside leather Louis Vuitton stamp is not deep at all or vary visible ? I'm a crazy or is this how its supposed to be ?


Mine is Made in USA w/TX date code and also not deep/visible. (Ordered mine 2 weeks ago)


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Nikki528 said:


> Mine is Made in USA w/TX date code and also not deep/visible. (Ordered mine 2 weeks ago)


How are you liking it so far ??


----------



## Nikki528

AlohafromHawaii said:


> How are you liking it so far ??


I haven’t even used it yet, lol! Was planning on using it yesterday but it was raining off and on. I’m going to use it monday (and maybe the happy one work week) and see how I like it. I’ll report back Monday evening.


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Nikki528 said:


> I haven’t even used it yet, lol! Was planning on using it yesterday but it was raining off and on. I’m going to use it monday (and maybe the happy one work week) and see how I like it. I’ll report back Monday evening.


I wore mine for the first time today . 
I catch myself questioning if it’s “too small” for me .    I’m 5’8 and about 175lbs ,so not a small girl but Idk I always question my bigger purchases .


----------



## chingky

Hi everyone, how is true that the PSM reverse is being discontinued and not available anymore?


----------



## Nikki528

chingky said:


> Hi everyone, how is true that the PSM reverse is being discontinued and not available anymore?


No it’s not. You have to stalk to site, they pop up!


----------



## Nikki528

AlohafromHawaii said:


> I wore mine for the first time today .
> I catch myself questioning if it’s “too small” for me .    I’m 5’8 and about 175lbs ,so not a small girl but Idk I always question my bigger purchases .


I used mine today and I loved it, it’s so cute. I’m 5’3 tho. I used it backpack style.


----------



## chingky

Nikki528 said:


> No it’s not. You have to stalk to site, they pop up!



Oh thank goodness


----------



## mzroyalflyness

I stalked the website a couple days. I scored a reverse mini, just picked it up today! I’ve had this bag before and sold it. Regretted instantly!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

chingky said:


> Hi everyone, how is true that the PSM reverse is being discontinued and not available anymore?


I bought one Monday from the site. Picked it up today!! Don’t give up!


----------



## Merc4496

Finally, got my hands on this beauty. I had her delivered. She is perfect despite a loose thread. I really don’t want to take her in...


----------



## bbkctpf

Nikki528 said:


> No it’s not. You have to stalk to site, they pop up!


It's on the canadian site now!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mzroyalflyness said:


> View attachment 4527257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked the website a couple days. I scored a reverse mini, just picked it up today! I’ve had this bag before and sold it. Regretted instantly!


What a cute pair MRF, congrats!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

It’s 547 PM it’s available to add to cart on the US website. Reverse mini


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a cute pair MRF, congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Merc4496 said:


> Finally, got my hands on this beauty. I had her delivered. She is perfect despite a loose thread. I really don’t want to take her in...


I haven’t inspected mine. I don’t think I’d chance it though.


----------



## chingky

mzroyalflyness said:


> I bought one Monday from the site. Picked it up today!! Don’t give up!


Thank you..im in Australia though


----------



## bibs76

chingky said:


> Thank you..im in Australia though


Brisbane store got one in today, know this for a fact as I was going to buy it.

Oops not the reserve, only monogram.


----------



## chingky

bibs76 said:


> Brisbane store got one in today, know this for a fact as I was going to buy it.


oh so lucky! i never see it online available (ive seen mono). was it through your SA or waitlist, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## chingky

bibs76 said:


> Brisbane store got one in today, know this for a fact as I was going to buy it.
> 
> Oops not the reserve, only monogram.



Oh the mono, Ive seen available online. But i was eyeing the reverse (also have PM reverse)


----------



## bibs76

chingky said:


> Oh the mono, Ive seen available online. But i was eyeing the reverse (also have PM reverse)


Ha me too...If it was the reverse Palm Springs I would have bought.  I have a thing for reverse.


----------



## Tina9204

raspberrysyrup said:


> not true, mine was made the week of june 28th (2019) and i purchased it july 7th. it came to me straight from the work room. i didn't get it until the start of august because customs had the bag held for a few weeks (due to a different issue). when i first picked up this bag, i inspected the hell out of it and it was perfect (no signs of anything) and then few weeks later just went down hill. it's the luck of the draw when it comes to this bag


Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


----------



## Tina9204

Nikki528 said:


> Mine is Made in USA w/TX date code and also not deep/visible. (Ordered mine 2 weeks ago)


Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


----------



## Tina9204

Jennerrs said:


> I just got mine too and the Louis Vuitton Paris stamp on the front is not very deep. Here she is on her maiden voyage!


Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


----------



## Tina9204

AlohafromHawaii said:


> View attachment 4523559
> View attachment 4523558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I just picked up my Palm Springs Mini from my local LV boutique , it was the only one and the alignment, and hard wear looked great to me. It is made is USA with a TX date code. One thing I noticed was my inside leather Louis Vuitton stamp is not deep at all or vary visible ? I'm a crazy or is this how its supposed to be ?


Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


----------



## Tina9204

Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Tina9204 said:


> Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


throw up a picture here, let's take a look.

NOW, i've seen a few monogram pieces. the one i have now (the one made most recently) has a thick and structured canvas. I was just in the store on monday looking at a replacement piece (this one was made a few months ago) had a thin canvas and didn't have as much structure. I think the newer ones they are gearing towards a more thick and structured canvas whereas the older pieces had thin canvas. either way, let's take a look at yours!


----------



## Summersplash

Hi all, I was in LV store the other day asking about palm spring mini but it wasn’t available (sort of expected). The CA also told me that there’s a newer version of palm spring mini coming up in fall winter collection. It will come with a different zip design (more exposed). Unfortunately she didn’t have a picture to show and asked me to wait until mid Sep onwards  
Did anyone hear the same, have any info on this or a picture to share?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Summersplash said:


> Hi all, I was in LV store the other day asking about palm spring mini but it wasn’t available (sort of expected). The CA also told me that there’s a newer version of palm spring mini coming up in fall winter collection. It will come with a different zip design (more exposed). Unfortunately she didn’t have a picture to show and asked me to wait until mid Sep onwards
> Did anyone hear the same, have any info on this or a picture to share?


i haven't heard about this, but let me follow up with who i deal with


----------



## ennomis

Hello all! I’ve gotten my PSM recently after a fairly long wait but I found that the alignment is off at the front. I need some opinion or help on whether I should return this and wait for another.


----------



## PHODACBIET

ennomis said:


> Hello all! I’ve gotten my PSM recently after a fairly long wait but I found that the alignment is off at the front. I need some opinion or help on whether I should return this and wait for another.
> View attachment 4529081


RETURN!!! It would bother me. Also, the bottom pouch doesn't look straight, like it puckers in below the black strap...

i'm patiently waiting for my bag in the mail--hopefully the alignment is okay...


----------



## Sidbx

Got a monogram strap today for my PSM. I think it elevates the look of the bag!


----------



## lxrac

Sidbx said:


> Got a monogram strap today for my PSM. I think it elevates the look of the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4529390



Your keychain is too cute....That strap is nice!  I use a shorter and thicker black strap on my PSM to make it look a little masculine. But I wear it as a crossbody. I'm thinking of possibly buying LV thick strap for it but i think they're all too long.


----------



## fyn72

Tina9204 said:


> Hi dear, how do you feel about the canvas? I bought a used one on ebay and feel like the canvas is too thin, and the bag isn’t structured, i am worried


I found the newer ones are more smooshy and soft than the older ones


----------



## raspberrysyrup

did anyone see the new palm springs mini in the lv denim print? 

i dont like it...


----------



## lxrac

raspberrysyrup said:


> did anyone see the new palm springs mini in the lv denim print?
> 
> i dont like it...



Ooooh no. I havent seen it and I can't. Lol Why denim???


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lxrac said:


> Ooooh no. I havent seen it and I can't. Lol Why denim???


i said the same thing lol. out of all the prints, why denim.


----------



## Sidbx

lxrac said:


> Your keychain is too cute....That strap is nice!  I use a shorter and thicker black strap on my PSM to make it look a little masculine. But I wear it as a crossbody. I'm thinking of possibly buying LV thick strap for it but i think they're all too long.


you should go into the store and try out the thick straps. they are always available (i had a hard time tracking down the thinner monogram straps) and very cute too, just not so suitable for my 5"2 frame.


----------



## lvbananas

Okay...so I have a PSM and love it. It's such a fun bag and I hoped this thread will contain all cute pictures of the bag worn different ways and WIMB stuff. 

All I see over here is "Is this normal?". ☹️


----------



## milehighmary

Check out my review for my PSM, wear & tear and cost around the world! 
https://www.ritzyitc.com/post/palm-springs-mini-backpack-1-year-review


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I was able to snag a PSM in Reverse today off the website! Does this bag still have a lot of issues or has it been fixed? Excited about the bag but at the same time worried.


----------



## shishkabob

Carrieshaver said:


> I was able to snag a PSM in Reverse today off the website! Does this bag still have a lot of issues or has it been fixed? Excited about the bag but at the same time worried.



I have this bag in reverse and haven't had any problems. I hope I didn't just jinx myself! It's been a fun bag and I get tons of compliments. The canvas feels soft which I think helps some of the issues they had with the regular monogram? 

 I recently noticed on the back it dents in a bit-- wondering if that's something to be concerned about? The back has a bit of padding and it's almost like it's gone flat in that spot. I'll post a picture in a bit.


----------



## shishkabob

Here is the dent--bottom right of photo. It does not come out no matter what I do. Think I should ask LV about it?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shishkabob said:


> Here is the dent--bottom right of photo. It does not come out no matter what I do. Think I should ask LV about it?


I would ask LV about it just to see what they say.  I’m hoping I don’t have issues with mine. I really love the reverse look. I have the PM Reverse as well.  At least the dent is in the back of the bag and not the front that would really bother me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My psm Reverse came today! So cute and I don’t see any flaws. The zipper is a bit tough though. I use big bags and small bags. This is my main Sarah wallet. I have the pouch half full. I’m wondering if this is too much weight for the bag.


----------



## Nikki528

@Carrieshaver the zipper will loosen as you use it. I've been using mine for the last 1.5 weeks and the zipper has been was looser and comfortable.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Nikki528 said:


> @Carrieshaver the zipper will loosen as you use it. I've been using mine for the last 1.5 weeks and the zipper has been was looser and comfortable.


 Do you think a full size wallet and pouch to much weight for the bag?


----------



## Nikki528

Carrieshaver said:


> Do you think a full size wallet and pouch to much weight for the bag?


My bag is pretty full (though the top part tends to be empty unless I put m shades in0 and I haven't had concerns. I'm actually on the lookout for a mono mini pochette or a tp15 to use with the bag in order to maximize space.


----------



## classicgirll

Summersplash said:


> Hi all, I was in LV store the other day asking about palm spring mini but it wasn’t available (sort of expected). The CA also told me that there’s a newer version of palm spring mini coming up in fall winter collection. It will come with a different zip design (more exposed). Unfortunately she didn’t have a picture to show and asked me to wait until mid Sep onwards
> Did anyone hear the same, have any info on this or a picture to share?


here you go (not the mini but will still give you a good idea)


----------



## raspberrysyrup

classicgirll said:


> here you go (not the mini but will still give you a good idea)


 i like it . where did you find this?


----------



## ambrose1985

classicgirll said:


> here you go (not the mini but will still give you a good idea)



Omg is this yours ? I jus got my medium last week but it seemed like the current design !


----------



## karman

classicgirll said:


> here you go (not the mini but will still give you a good idea)


I like it... the zipper still seems too close to the canvas though.


----------



## lallybelle

Hmm.. I think I might like the "lip" around it better. However this may be helpful against the wear in that area...


----------



## Summersplash

classicgirll said:


> here you go (not the mini but will still give you a good idea)



Thanks for the picture! They certainly are trying to make the zipper easier to glide on the bag. I’m just not sure if it is the most aesthetic option there is.


----------



## bbkctpf

Soooo yesterday afternoon I was lining up for my starbucks drink and decided to check the site.  There it was, the reverse mini!  I took too long to decide haha, gone.  Then the mono showed up in the evening, so I went for it!  My oh my, I've never tried it on yet, but excited to see how it is!  I've been deciding if I should - I do love how its mono and carefree ...now time to read this whole thread!

I also like the lip on the zipper more.  I saw a youtube video if you push the front of the bag down the zipper would be easier and by the looks of it, it doesnt hit the lip of the bag?

I wonder if the new version will cost more like how the "new" pochette metis costs more...


----------



## classicgirll

bbkctpf said:


> Soooo yesterday afternoon I was lining up for my starbucks drink and decided to check the site.  There it was, the reverse mini!  I took too long to decide haha, gone.  Then the mono showed up in the evening, so I went for it!  My oh my, I've never tried it on yet, but excited to see how it is!  I've been deciding if I should - I do love how its mono and carefree ...now time to read this whole thread!
> 
> I also like the lip on the zipper more.  I saw a youtube video if you push the front of the bag down the zipper would be easier and by the looks of it, it doesnt hit the lip of the bag?
> 
> I wonder if the new version will cost more like how the "new" pochette metis costs more...


the new PM doesn't cost more?


----------



## bbkctpf

classicgirll said:


> the new PM doesn't cost more?


O yeah? Hmmm.  I saw someone on tpf mention it cost more or maybe I remembered incorrectly.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bbkctpf said:


> Soooo yesterday afternoon I was lining up for my starbucks drink and decided to check the site.  There it was, the reverse mini!  I took too long to decide haha, gone.  Then the mono showed up in the evening, so I went for it!  My oh my, I've never tried it on yet, but excited to see how it is!  I've been deciding if I should - I do love how its mono and carefree ...now time to read this whole thread!
> 
> I also like the lip on the zipper more.  *I saw a youtube video if you push the front of the bag down the zipper would be easier and by the looks of it, it doesnt hit the lip of the bag?*
> 
> I wonder if the new version will cost more like how the "new" pochette metis costs more...



i tried that for a little bit but it got annoying after awhile for me personally. 

don't think it's costing more either, i think


----------



## Nikki528

I've been carrying my PSM mono for a bit over 2 weeks now and I'm so in love with it! I've worn it as a backpack, shoulder bag and cross body. Today I've put the mono strap on it to give it a different look.


----------



## lxrac

Nikki528 said:


> I've been carrying my PSM mono for a bit over 2 weeks now and I'm so in love with it! I've worn it as a backpack, shoulder bag and cross body. Today I've put the mono strap on it to give it a different look.



Modeling shots! yehey!


----------



## shishkabob

Just wanted to share a way I found to wear the PSM that I haven't seen elsewhere. When I first got mine I looked online for different ways to wear and never found this--pardon if you already know this way  A lot of people seem to think the straps are too long as a backpack, but I didn't like the way I saw some people put the strap through the D-ring. So I criss-crossed them--viola! A shorter backpack. Now if you open the straps parallel it makes a perfect length shoulder bag that hugs nicely to your body. Pictures for visual. Sorry no model shots--way too old for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trying to figure out how to upload! Getting error messages!


----------



## shishkabob

Photos-- I hope!


----------



## Summersplash

shishkabob said:


> Photos-- I hope!



Wow thanks for the idea!


----------



## Pebli

Does anyone know what holds more; PSM or Alma bb?


----------



## Summersplash

Finally pulled the trigger and got the reverse monogram Palm Springs mini.  This is my first LV is a very very long time. She is so beautiful in person. The colour combination is just perfect. Can’t wait to use it in my upcoming trip!


----------



## Nikki528

lxrac said:


> Modeling shots! yehey!


Lol i was going to when I got home but my room is a mess and that’s the only full  length mirror around me


----------



## Nikki528

Pebli said:


> Does anyone know what holds more; PSM or Alma bb?


I have both and I’m guessing that the PSM holds more, it has a much more forgiving shape.


----------



## Pebli

Nikki528 said:


> I have both and I’m guessing that the PSM holds more, it has a much more forgiving shape.


Whoa I'm shocked! If I had to guess I would have thought the Alma! Thanks!


----------



## lxrac

Summersplash said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and got the reverse monogram Palm Springs mini.  This is my first LV is a very very long time. She is so beautiful in person. The colour combination is just perfect. Can’t wait to use it in my upcoming trip!
> View attachment 4537090



Very cute! did you buy it new or pre-loved?  It's been sold out everywhere..


----------



## Summersplash

lxrac said:


> Very cute! did you buy it new or pre-loved?  It's been sold out everywhere..



Thanks! I bought it preloved. I was looking for one on and off and finally came by one which is of excellent condition. Ya it’s not available at boutique anymore.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hi backpack lovers. I shared a 2 year update on my PS PM if you're interested re: cracking/quality. Saved time from starting a whole thread for it https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-backpack-club.142862/page-63


----------



## JesseTdot

So just an update on my psm replacement situation. I received a picture from my SA on what the new psm will look like. The first picture is the new model coming out at the end of September. The second photo is the current model that has been around since the beginning. The zipper is exposed as the material around it has been cut back. My SA says I should wait until the end of this month for my replacement when the new ones come in because the problem of peeling glazing around the zipper should be fixed. He thinks if I get the current model that the same issue will probably happen again. Im worried that if I wait and see it in person then Im going to hate it and then have missed my chance on getting the current model. What should I do?


----------



## lxrac

JesseTdot said:


> View attachment 4537450
> View attachment 4537451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just an update on my psm replacement situation. I received a picture from my SA on what the new psm will look like. The first picture is the new model coming out at the end of September. The second photo is the current model that has been around since the beginning. The zipper is exposed as the material around it has been cut back. My SA says I should wait until the end of this month for my replacement when the new ones come in because the problem of peeling glazing around the zipper should be fixed. He thinks if I get the current model that the same issue will probably happen again. Im worried that if I wait and see it in person then Im going to hate it and then have missed my chance on getting the current model. What should I do?



If I were you, I will wait for the newer version. Therefore, you will get the most current and hopefully the new version will be less of a hassle and issues. I like the receded zipper lip, looks like it will be a breeze to zip and unzip the zipper.


----------



## JesseTdot

lxrac said:


> If I were you, I will wait for the newer version. Therefore, you will get the most current and hopefully the new version will be less of a hassle and issues. I like the receded zipper lip, looks like it will be a breeze to zip and unzip the zipper.



I think you might be right about the newer version. I’m just worried because stock photos don't always represent the items accurately. Someone posted a picture previously of the larger size with the receded zipper lip and it did not look good to me. But these stock photos look fine. I was thinking of asking the SA if I can use my store credit to purchase one in the current model and then in a couple weeks when the new ones come in I could go to the store and compare both models to see which one I like best.


----------



## lxrac

JesseTdot said:


> I think you might be right about the newer version. I’m just worried because stock photos don't always represent the items accurately. Someone posted a picture previously of the larger size with the receded zipper lip and it did not look good to me. But these stock photos look fine. I was thinking of asking the SA if I can use my store credit to purchase one in the current model and then in a couple weeks when the new ones come in I could go to the store and compare both models to see which one I like best.



Yes that is an option as well. How long do you have to decide? Did your SA tell you to wait and put you in the waitlist? Or is this a blind waiting game?  I'm certain the new versions will be sold out in a flick of a wrist!


----------



## JesseTdot

lxrac said:


> Yes that is an option as well. How long do you have to decide? Did your SA tell you to wait and put you in the waitlist? Or is this a blind waiting game?  I'm certain the new versions will be sold out in a flick of a wrist!



My SA said that because my bag was defective I am at the front of the list when a psm comes in. But then he said he doesnt want me to get the current psm because of the issues. I just know that once the new ones come in the current models will no longer be made.


----------



## OneMoreDay

LV's really putting an emphasis on the redesign on the website, lol. I didn't even have to zoom and take a screenshot since they already had this detail shot on the Palm Springs PM product page.


The zipper is definitely no longer recessed under the canvas lip.


----------



## lxrac

JesseTdot said:


> My SA said that because my bag was defective I am at the front of the list when a psm comes in. But then he said he doesnt want me to get the current psm because of the issues. I just know that once the new ones come in the current models will no longer be made.



Let us know what you decide. Honestly, I like the newer design. Now, you made my old PSM from 2016 wanting a reverse PSM brother...I'll have to see the new version in person.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

OneMoreDay said:


> LV's really putting an emphasis on the redesign on the website, lol. I didn't even have to zoom and take a screenshot since they already had this detail shot on the Palm Springs PM product page.
> View attachment 4537471
> 
> The zipper is definitely no longer recessed under the canvas lip.


I had just gotten the Ps Pm so glad I don’t have the newer version. I just don’t like it.


----------



## MooMooVT

Carrieshaver said:


> I had just gotten the Ps Pm so glad I don’t have the newer version. I just don’t like it.


Are there pics available for the new design? I can't seem to find it


----------



## OneMoreDay

MooMooVT said:


> Are there pics available for the new design? I can't seem to find it


Here


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i am also at the front of the line for the replacement of my mini. tbh, i like the new one and i think they are actually taking into consideration the bigger quality issue this bag has. hopefully they re-worked the canvas as well (my girl is checking in on that). i have the choice to keep the old model or get the new one, i'm leaning towards the new one. looks like they tried to make it align better too (on the sides of the bag)


----------



## yazj42

I’m dying to get a Palm Springs. Does anyone know a good SA I can use? I live nowhere near an LV and all my purchases are online. I’ve never seen the Palm Springs available.


----------



## jesswelldressed

yazj42 said:


> I’m dying to get a Palm Springs. Does anyone know a good SA I can use? I live nowhere near an LV and all my purchases are online. I’ve never seen the Palm Springs available.


I dont have a SA recommendation, but it's possible to get the bag online! Just requires a lot of stalking. I got mine online.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

yazj42 said:


> I’m dying to get a Palm Springs. Does anyone know a good SA I can use? I live nowhere near an LV and all my purchases are online. I’ve never seen the Palm Springs available.


Palm Springs mini bags and PM bags were online today. Good luck!


----------



## Nikki528

yazj42 said:


> I’m dying to get a Palm Springs. Does anyone know a good SA I can use? I live nowhere near an LV and all my purchases are online. I’ve never seen the Palm Springs available.


They pop up almost daily online, and I saw it available about 10 mins ago. Gotta stalk the site.


----------



## stk

Hello everyone, I been wanting the PSM for a while now and luckily today, I texted my SA and one came in today! He sent me photos and it is on hold for me until tomorrow. Can you take a look at the photos and see any flaws? 

Also, I been reading previous posts about the new version coming out soon, should I wait??


----------



## raspberrysyrup

stk said:


> Hello everyone, I been wanting the PSM for a while now and luckily today, I texted my SA and one came in today! He sent me photos and it is on hold for me until tomorrow. Can you take a look at the photos and see any flaws?
> Also, I been reading previous posts about the new version coming out soon, should I wait??



i think this looks like a really good bag from what i see. the decision is up to you, but its looking like they did readjustments to areas that were problematicso that's always an incentive


----------



## Pebli

Summersplash said:


> Thanks! I bought it preloved. I was looking for one on and off and finally came by one which is of excellent condition. Ya it’s not available at boutique anymore.


It still pops up online though?


----------



## Pebli

JesseTdot said:


> View attachment 4537450
> View attachment 4537451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just an update on my psm replacement situation. I received a picture from my SA on what the new psm will look like. The first picture is the new model coming out at the end of September. The second photo is the current model that has been around since the beginning. The zipper is exposed as the material around it has been cut back. My SA says I should wait until the end of this month for my replacement when the new ones come in because the problem of peeling glazing around the zipper should be fixed. He thinks if I get the current model that the same issue will probably happen again. Im worried that if I wait and see it in person then Im going to hate it and then have missed my chance on getting the current model. What should I do?


I would definitely wait for the new one! There's a problem with the current model and they've addressed it. Sure you could go the current model but then you run the risk of this happening again... I'd just wait for new one


----------



## stk

raspberrysyrup said:


> i think this looks like a really good bag from what i see. the decision is up to you, but its looking like they did readjustments to areas that were problematicso that's always an incentive



I'm thinking about getting this one since I do like the zipper inside the lip. I hope nothing goes wrong!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JesseTdot said:


> My SA said that because my bag was defective I am at the front of the list when a psm comes in. But then he said he doesnt want me to get the current psm because of the issues. I just know that once the new ones come in the current models will no longer be made.


i'd also put into consideration, that if you do get one of the older models they might be more hesistant to offer help in the future if it were to experience problems again (given that you are aware of the issues already).


----------



## tyy_827

Hello everyone, I was very lucky and was able to grab both PSM and PSM reverse online last week. I just picked them up and I am in love
I live in Canada and both bags are made in USA, is this normal? Where is your PSM made? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pebli

tyy_827 said:


> Hello everyone, I was very lucky and was able to grab both PSM and PSM reverse online last week. I just picked them up and I am in love
> I live in Canada and both bags are made in USA, is this normal? Where is your PSM made? Thanks for sharing.


Yes it's normal as they are made in the US too. It doesnt make a difference to the bag. Congrats on your new pieces!


----------



## bbkctpf

I'm picking up my mini tomorrow!  Cant wait! Thanks for all the pics everyone


----------



## bbkctpf

I got it today!  - made 17th week this year - alot later than my other recent pieces being made in the 30th-34th week. When switching from different lengths, there's no "best way" to switch between the punched holes right?


----------



## stk

I got mine today too in Nashville, TN!! It was made in the US, the 18th week this year. Wonder why it takes so long to hit stores?


----------



## lv_katie

Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.

The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.  

Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?


----------



## lv_katie




----------



## raspberrysyrup

lv_katie said:


> Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.
> 
> The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.
> 
> Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?


zipper will smooth out with time!


----------



## ambrose1985

lv_katie said:


> Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.
> 
> The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.
> 
> Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?



And if you can't wait for it to smoothen over time, use wax to rub over the teeth of the zippers.


----------



## Pebli

lv_katie said:


> Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.
> 
> The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.
> 
> Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?


Have you seen photos of the new model that's coming out? The zip looks way more accessible so I think would be easier to open?


----------



## lv_katie

Pebli said:


> Have you seen photos of the new model that's coming out? The zip looks way more accessible so I think would be easier to open?


Thanks !  Saw the pics a few posts back - that's great !  I can wait for that model


----------



## Pebli

lv_katie said:


> Thanks !  Saw the pics a few posts back - that's great !  I can wait for that model


Ive seen plenty of youtubers opening their PSM and it does look fussy. I'm waiting for the new model too, I actually like it! (some people don't like the look of the zipper being exposed)


----------



## bbkctpf

stk said:


> I got mine today too in Nashville, TN!! It was made in the US, the 18th week this year. Wonder why it takes so long to hit stores?


Ah good to know!  How are tour straps where it loops the d ring?  I find mine the glazing is so so, like it'll peel pretty quickly.  Not sure if it's normal or not.


----------



## bbkctpf

lv_katie said:


> Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.
> 
> The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.
> 
> Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?


I felt the same way about the zipper sort of being an inconvenience but in the end I went with it. I kind of like the security - I'm not often going into my bag, typically for my cell phone if anything (mainly in my pockets).  I also ordered a key chain to help locate the zipper easier.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lxrac

lv_katie said:


> Saw this bag in person for the first time today. Never considered it before but was amazed at how light weight it was and how well it wears as a crossbody.
> 
> The zipper is my only concern, it doesnt open as easily / smoothly because of the curvy. Or could be a good thing since it doesnt open easily?  Just feel like I couldnt access things quickly when I need to.
> 
> Anyone else have the same apprehension but decide to go for it anyway?



Well...My zipper is still rough to zip and unzip even after 2 years. No idea why. I've used it a lot already. It doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## ambrose1985

lxrac said:


> Well...My zipper is still rough to zip and unzip even after 2 years. No idea why. I've used it a lot already. It doesn't bother me anymore.



try using wax paper ?


----------



## shishkabob

LV waxed it for me--very smooth. I also attached a small keychain to the zipper pull rather than trying to grab the small pull.


----------



## Mon99

Hi All, my SA just sent me a pic of the mini backpack, and I still can't tell if it's the newer model or the current model?  She said it's the newer model since they have just received it today, but the zipper doesn't look exposed.  So, to me, it still looks like the current model?


----------



## tanya555

Mon99 said:


> Hi All, my SA just sent me a pic of the mini backpack, and I still can't tell if it's the newer model or the current model?  She said it's the newer model since they have just received it today, but the zipper doesn't look exposed.  So, to me, it still looks like the current model?


That’s the older model


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mon99 said:


> Hi All, my SA just sent me a pic of the mini backpack, and I still can't tell if it's the newer model or the current model?  She said it's the newer model since they have just received it today, but the zipper doesn't look exposed.  So, to me, it still looks like the current model?


 Personally I like the older model despite the issues it has.


----------



## Mon99

Thanks for your responses!  I'm surprised LV is still shipping out the older models -- I thought they would have phased them out by now for the newer models to come out.  I've been obsessed with this bag and calling everywhere for it.  I think I really want the newer model, and from reading the messages here, it sounds like they will be out end of September?  So, maybe I should just stop calling now and just wait for the newer model to come out and then call again?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mon99 said:


> Thanks for your responses!  I'm surprised LV is still shipping out the older models -- I thought they would have phased them out by now for the newer models to come out.  I've been obsessed with this bag and calling everywhere for it.  I think I really want the newer model, and from reading the messages here, it sounds like they will be out end of September?  So, maybe I should just stop calling now and just wait for the newer model to come out and then call again?


def the older model. they’re due out any day now, but they’re still selling the older model. i’ve seen it go live on the website everyday now


----------



## Mon99

Hmm, I'm still seeing the older models on the US LV website, and it's always out of stock.  Where are you seeing the newer models?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mon99 said:


> Hmm, I'm still seeing the older models on the US LV website, and it's always out of stock.  Where are you seeing the newer models?


I’ve seen the newer one on IG.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Carrieshaver said:


> I’ve seen the newer one on IG.


i haven’t seen them on ig, could you post a link?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mon99 said:


> Hmm, I'm still seeing the older models on the US LV website, and it's always out of stock.  Where are you seeing the newer models?


the older model is still being sold on there


----------



## Jeepgurl76

raspberrysyrup said:


> i haven’t seen them on ig, could you post a link?


 
I don’t have direct link but if you look through IG pics you will find it. Sometimes it takes a lot of looking  since the pics don’t always come up as recent ones.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Carrieshaver said:


> I don’t have direct link but if you look through IG pics you will find it. Sometimes it takes a lot of looking  since the pics don’t always come up as recent ones.


what tag are you looking through? and ig has a top posts page and recent page


----------



## fyn72

Mon99 said:


> Hi All, my SA just sent me a pic of the mini backpack, and I still can't tell if it's the newer model or the current model?  She said it's the newer model since they have just received it today, but the zipper doesn't look exposed.  So, to me, it still looks like the current model?


Just because they received it today doesn't mean it's the new model, it could have been made weeks ago before they changed it.


----------



## lv_katie

Debating on not getting this until spring time rolls around again.  Does anyone use their mini for fall / winter ?  Is the mini more of a casual outdoor activity bag or is it an anytime bag ?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

lv_katie said:


> Debating on not getting this until spring time rolls around again.  Does anyone use their mini for fall / winter ?  Is the mini more of a casual outdoor activity bag or is it an anytime bag ?


My opinion is you can wear this bag all year round! Doesn’t have to be a spring, summer or outdoor bag! I’m using mine this fall and winter.


----------



## Nikki528

lv_katie said:


> Debating on not getting this until spring time rolls around again.  Does anyone use their mini for fall / winter ?  Is the mini more of a casual outdoor activity bag or is it an anytime bag ?


I plan on using mine this winter. It's still a regular neutral colored crossbody bag.


----------



## TheHeath

Hi guys! The UPS guy just dropped off my new PSM and I am hoping I can get some opinions on whether or not it looks good enough to keep. The zipper is a little difficult but I think I can deal with it. I am most worried that the bottom pocket looks a little puffy. Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## bbkctpf

TheHeath said:


> Hi guys! The UPS guy just dropped off my new PSM and I am hoping I can get some opinions on whether or not it looks good enough to keep. The zipper is a little difficult but I think I can deal with it. I am most worried that the bottom pocket looks a little puffy. Thanks so much in advance!!


I think it looks quite similar to the one I recently got. Looks good!


----------



## shishkabob

TheHeath said:


> Hi guys! The UPS guy just dropped off my new PSM and I am hoping I can get some opinions on whether or not it looks good enough to keep. The zipper is a little difficult but I think I can deal with it. I am most worried that the bottom pocket looks a little puffy. Thanks so much in advance!!



The bottom pocket is suppose to be puffy!


----------



## stk

bbkctpf said:


> Ah good to know!  How are tour straps where it loops the d ring?  I find mine the glazing is so so, like it'll peel pretty quickly.  Not sure if it's normal or not.



Yea I think the strap are okay. I hope it doesn't end up peeling.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I think it looks good!


----------



## luvspurses

TheHeath said:


> Hi guys! The UPS guy just dropped off my new PSM and I am hoping I can get some opinions on whether or not it looks good enough to keep. The zipper is a little difficult but I think I can deal with it. I am most worried that the bottom pocket looks a little puffy. Thanks so much in advance!!


i think it looks fine : ) i always use wax paper on zippers for my bags to make them run smoothly and for these palm springs backpacks i also use either a charm or more often the key ring extender chain. i attach one end to the zipper on the big opening and one end to the zipper on the pocket. this helps me as well. lastly, i've watched youtube videos where they recommend making sure the large opening is pushed in before zipping. in other words, the flap should be just inside the lip according to these videos, rather than trying to zip with the flap sticking out. hope this makes sense . i have found the zippers on these palm springs backpacks get easier with time. jmho : )


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so all the new palm springs got new version codes!


----------



## Mon99

What does a new version code mean?  A new model?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mon99 said:


> What does a new version code mean?  A new model?


yes new model


----------



## TheHeath

luvspurses said:


> i think it looks fine : ) i always use wax paper on zippers for my bags to make them run smoothly and for these palm springs backpacks i also use either a charm or more often the key ring extender chain. i attach one end to the zipper on the big opening and one end to the zipper on the pocket. this helps me as well. lastly, i've watched youtube videos where they recommend making sure the large opening is pushed in before zipping. in other words, the flap should be just inside the lip according to these videos, rather than trying to zip with the flap sticking out. hope this makes sense . i have found the zippers on these palm springs backpacks get easier with time. jmho : )



Thanks so much!


----------



## fyn72

TheHeath said:


> Hi guys! The UPS guy just dropped off my new PSM and I am hoping I can get some opinions on whether or not it looks good enough to keep. The zipper is a little difficult but I think I can deal with it. I am most worried that the bottom pocket looks a little puffy. Thanks so much in advance!!


The bottom pocket is meant to be like that, and the zipper is always stiff especially on brand new, after use for a while it will go smoother but I didn’t want to wait for that so rubbed candle wax along the zipper then run the pull back and forth until it was smooth 
Congrats it looks perfect


----------



## TheHeath

fyn72 said:


> The bottom pocket is meant to be like that, and the zipper is always stiff especially on brand new, after use for a while it will go smoother but I didn’t want to wait for that so rubbed candle wax along the zipper then run the pull back and forth until it was smooth
> Congrats it looks perfect


Thank you!!!


----------



## NeLVoe

Hello Ladies 
Can you tell me if it is still possible to create a "My World Tour" version of the Mini Palm Springs Backpack? I've been missing this option in the (German) online store for quite a while and now wonder if it was just a limited product.


----------



## Twinklestar321

NeLVoe said:


> Hello Ladies
> Can you tell me if it is still possible to create a "My World Tour" version of the Mini Palm Springs Backpack? I've been missing this option in the (German) online store for quite a while and now wonder if it was just a limited product.



It’s been discontinued now.


----------



## NeLVoe

Twinklestar321 said:


> It’s been discontinued now.


Thx for your answer


----------



## JY1217

I'm just patiently waiting for the new one to arrive and snatch it. I like the old design but the new zipper will definitely be more practical.


----------



## lxrac

JY1217 said:


> I'm just patiently waiting for the new one to arrive and snatch it. I like the old design but the new zipper will definitely be more practical.



Will anyone post the new PSM once they get theirs. I'm quite curious to see what it looks like and owner comments. I have the older one and maybe he wants a new reverse brother PSM.


----------



## JY1217

lxrac said:


> Will anyone post the new PSM once they get theirs. I'm quite curious to see what it looks like and owner comments. I have the older one and maybe he wants a new reverse brother PSM.


I would post it once I get to see it in the store... I'm also debating whether to get MNG or Reverse... The reverse is so unique but I'm feeling like I want it for the sake of it being rare/difficult to find. If I decide on the monogram I can definitely get it in late October, with reverse its another case ... I have thought about mono with a reverse bandauliere.. So difficult to choose


----------



## luxebae4ever

I know that misalignments are common with the PSM but has anyone seen where the top handle is misaligned too? Both sides should be stitched like the one circled green.


----------



## lxrac

bby90210 said:


> I know that misalignments are common with the PSM but has anyone seen where the top handle is misaligned too? Both sides should be stitched like the one circled green.



I don't think it's a big deal. My PSM has inconsistencies in its posterior side too. Honestly, no one will notice that but you. LV bags are handmade and therefore there are little variations or deviations from each other... Go enjoy it!


----------



## luxebae4ever

lxrac said:


> I don't think it's a big deal. My PSM has inconsistencies in its posterior side too. Honestly, no one will notice that but you. LV bags are handmade and therefore there are little variations or deviations from each other... Go enjoy it!


I’m sooo OCD about my bags! But you’re right, no one will notice!


----------



## TheHeath

Hey everyone!
Can you recommend a make-up bag that is currently available that works well with the Palm Springs Mini?

Thanks!!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bby90210 said:


> I know that misalignments are common with the PSM but has anyone seen where the top handle is misaligned too? Both sides should be stitched like the one circled green.


honestly that would be the least of my worries when it comes to this bag. if the front pocket is aligned and it ain't peeling count yourself lucky!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bby90210 said:


> I know that misalignments are common with the PSM but has anyone seen where the top handle is misaligned too? Both sides should be stitched like the one circled green.


I checked my reverse and mono and both are aligned but never even checked that. Is that really going to bother you if nothing else is wrong with the bag?


----------



## luxebae4ever

raspberrysyrup said:


> honestly that would be the least of my worries when it comes to this bag. if the front pocket is aligned and it ain't peeling count yourself lucky!



The front pocket is aligned perfectly and no peeling yet.



LVlvoe_bug said:


> I checked my reverse and mono and both are aligned but never even checked that. Is that really going to bother you if nothing else is wrong with the bag?



Nothing else is wrong with the bag. However, I think my top handle might not be as thick and plushy as the ones I've seen on here? Are there variances with the top handle as well?


----------



## Suburbachic

TheHeath said:


> Hey everyone!
> Can you recommend a make-up bag that is currently available that works well with the Palm Springs Mini?
> Thanks!!


I use my TP15. It is a bit of a snug fit. I am able to put it inside without having to arrange my stuff like books in a shelf.


----------



## Johanna Santos




----------



## fyn72

TheHeath said:


> Hey everyone!
> Can you recommend a make-up bag that is currently available that works well with the Palm Springs Mini?
> 
> Thanks!!


I use a mini Pochette, fits all the makeup I need to touch up and any little things like hair ties, hair clips, bandaids etc


----------



## bbkctpf

Got my psm last week. Minor flaws I was cool with.  Got my reverse today and the lip on the front pocket is so croaked (well in my eyes).  Its going back...so bummed out, everything else was fine too. I must say I like the reverse way more in person. Made 36th week this year for those who were curious.


----------



## luxebae4ever

Is it normal for the back to look deflated around the sides? The middle part has a nice puff tho.


----------



## ambrose1985

bby90210 said:


> Is it normal for the back to look deflated around the sides? The middle part has a nice puff tho.



The entire back of the backpack will deflate in time - doesn't matter in my opinion.


----------



## bbkctpf

bby90210 said:


> Is it normal for the back to look deflated around the sides? The middle part has a nice puff tho.



Mine is the same. Compared to reverse which doesnt have the side dents.


----------



## luxebae4ever

bbkctpf said:


> Mine is the same. Compared to reverse which doesnt have the side dents.


Thanks for the photo! I'm not as worried now (:


----------



## bbkctpf

bby90210 said:


> Thanks for the photo! I'm not as worried now (:


When was yours made?


----------



## luxebae4ever

bbkctpf said:


> When was yours made?


Date code says CA2187


----------



## shishkabob

bby90210 said:


> Is it normal for the back to look deflated around the sides? The middle part has a nice puff tho.


Mine does that too. I push it in a little on the sides and it helps puff it up a bit. And mine is the reverse.


----------



## lxrac

Hotel room OOTD. I finally used my PSM after a long time. I'm not a fan of the thin straps though  But cute bag nonetheless


----------



## fyn72

lxrac said:


> View attachment 4551552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel room OOTD. I finally used my PSM after a long time. I'm not a fan of the thin straps though  But cute bag nonetheless


It is a cute bag, you can add a monogram strap like on the Pochette metis for a wider strap with a different look


----------



## fyn72

bby90210 said:


> Is it normal for the back to look deflated around the sides? The middle part has a nice puff tho.


Mine is like this also and it’s a few months old. I e never noticed until your post made me look


----------



## C12J05

Got this on Louis Vuitton website! Too bad it is still the old zipper, but that’s ok. First time out with it, the reverse is actually really nice!


----------



## MooMooVT

OneMoreDay said:


> Here


Ah! TY. I saw that pic a while back but didn't process the changes. Still torn if I want this bag - we'll see how the new version wears.


----------



## Johanna Santos

Took her out today... her first day out


----------



## shishkabob

Johanna Santos said:


> Took her out today... her first day out


Is the bandoliere strap comfortable?


----------



## lallybelle

Very cute with the Bandouliere strap!


----------



## Johanna Santos

shishkabob said:


> Is the bandoliere strap comfortable?


Yes, it’s very comfortable


----------



## Swangudom

Hi, I got my PSM from the LV boutique on Sept 10 but it has a "TX1179" datecode which I understand it means this bag was made on the 17th week of 2019.  17th week is week of April 22.

I don't understand why the bag was sold to me 5 months later in September, given this bag is one of the best selling bags.  Anyone has any ideas?  It kinda bothers me, did I get a returned one?  SHould I be worried about it?  The alignment at the front pocket is quite off too.  Would you return it?


----------



## AlohafromHawaii

Swangudom said:


> Hi, I got my PSM from the LV boutique on Sept 10 but it has a "TX1179" datecode which I understand it means this bag was made on the 17th week of 2019.  17th week is week of April 22.
> 
> I don't understand why the bag was sold to me 5 months later in September, given this bag is one of the best selling bags.  Anyone has any ideas?  It kinda bothers me, did I get a returned one?  SHould I be worried about it?  The alignment at the front pocket is quite off too.  Would you return it?





Swangudom said:


> Hi, I got my PSM from the LV boutique on Sept 10 but it has a "TX1179" datecode which I understand it means this bag was made on the 17th week of 2019.  17th week is week of April 22.
> 
> I don't understand why the bag was sold to me 5 months later in September, given this bag is one of the best selling bags.  Anyone has any ideas?  It kinda bothers me, did I get a returned one?  SHould I be worried about it?  The alignment at the front pocket is quite off too.  Would you return it?



i got mine in August in my local LV boutique, and my date code is TX as well and the 15th week of this year, my alignment is perfect tho. I’m assuming the new model is coming out so they’re getting rid of all the old models? I still  love mine and get compliments every time I use her .


----------



## bbkctpf

Mine had a date code at 16 weeks. I got her mid sept. My alignment is good as well.


----------



## C12J05

Wow, couldn’t believe our psm date code is so far behind. I got mine on September 26, date code is 23rd week. Was wondering the same thing too! Thanks everyone for sharing their date code!


----------



## lxrac

Wheres the misalignment? @Swangudom


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Swangudom said:


> Hi, I got my PSM from the LV boutique on Sept 10 but it has a "TX1179" datecode which I understand it means this bag was made on the 17th week of 2019.  17th week is week of April 22.
> 
> I don't understand why the bag was sold to me 5 months later in September, given this bag is one of the best selling bags.  Anyone has any ideas?  It kinda bothers me, did I get a returned one?  SHould I be worried about it?  The alignment at the front pocket is quite off too.  Would you return it?


that alignment is just fine. i wouldn't say it's quite off. there has been plently of worse ones.


----------



## Eileen W

Hi, I’m so excited I was able to score a PSM after stalking the website for awhile! But what do you guys think about the alignment? I feel it’s a little off


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Eileen W said:


> Hi, I’m so excited I was able to score a PSM after stalking the website for awhile! But what do you guys think about the alignment? I feel it’s a little off


uh.. the alignment is perfect!


----------



## Swangudom

Eileen W said:


> Hi, I’m so excited I was able to score a PSM after stalking the website for awhile! But what do you guys think about the alignment? I feel it’s a little off



I got one with the very very similar alignment (see couple comments above) and I decided to return it.  I thought I could live with it but it ended up bothering me  
it's really up to your preference but for me, as the alignment is in the front, I expect it to be perfect.  The sides or back, I won't mind


----------



## Swangudom

lxrac said:


> Wheres the misalignment? @Swangudom


The front pocket


----------



## bbkctpf

@Swangudom Up to you if itll bother you.  Mine at the bottom corner had a bump, I think they grabbed the fabric and stitched it funny. I thought it would bother me but in the end I didnt care too much and kept it.  When i got the reverse after that, the lip was sewn croaked - similar to yours and one of the prints looked smeared so I returned it (a pic a few pages back). GL! You have some time, sit on it, leave it out on a shelf and look at it from time to time to see if it bothers you.


----------



## epeLV

Who else hates the new version? Now I’m going to baby mine even more than I was... should something happen to it I don’t want the new version with the exposed zipper! I totally get the reason for the change, but love the design as-is!


----------



## bbkctpf

epeLV said:


> Who else hates the new version? Now I’m going to baby mine even more than I was... should something happen to it I don’t want the new version with the exposed zipper! I totally get the reason for the change, but love the design as-is!


Same here. That's why I wanted the reverse too lol. Love the old version.


----------



## Eileen W

Swangudom said:


> I got one with the very very similar alignment (see couple comments above) and I decided to return it.  I thought I could live with it but it ended up bothering me
> it's really up to your preference but for me, as the alignment is in the front, I expect it to be perfect.  The sides or back, I won't mind


Wow yours does look similar! I'm leaning towards returning mine as well but I'm not sure about the chances of getting a perfect one


----------



## lxrac

Swangudom said:


> The front pocket



I honestly don't see it. My 2017 PSM has misalignments too in the back and the Louis Vuitton tag seemed lopsided but I don't really care because no one is going to look at your bag and use a magnifying glass.


----------



## beauty_numay

Got the new model of Palm spring PM today. I had the old model before, but sadly need to return it due to the canvas start peeling. I wish the new one was made in france tho, but it’s okay.


----------



## lxrac

beauty_numay said:


> Got the new model of Palm spring PM today. I had the old model before, but sadly need to return it due to the canvas start peeling. I wish the new one was made in france tho, but it’s okay.
> 
> View attachment 4557536


 
she Cute


----------



## beauty_numay

lxrac said:


> she Cute



thank you!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

beauty_numay said:


> Got the new model of Palm spring PM today. I had the old model before, but sadly need to return it due to the canvas start peeling. I wish the new one was made in france tho, but it’s okay.
> 
> View attachment 4557536


more pictures please! 360 views please


----------



## coconutsforlv

I’ve always thought the PSM was adorable & then I tried it on today & fell in love!! I should have just gotten it today but I’m trying to be good & wait till Christmas. Hoping I can find another one!


----------



## beauty_numay

raspberrysyrup said:


> more pictures please! 360 views please



Sorry, I just returned the bag due to the defect on the back of the bag, will need wait for the perfect one.


----------



## shishkabob

beauty_numay said:


> Sorry, I just returned the bag due to the defect on the back of the bag, will need wait for the perfect one.


Oh no! That's not good news for the new model.


----------



## beauty_numay

shishkabob said:


> Oh no! That's not good news for the new model.



Both sides of the bag doesn’t look the same and the shape of the bag is not symmetrical.


----------



## Suburbachic

coconutsforlv said:


> I’ve always thought the PSM was adorable & then I tried it on today & fell in love!! I should have just gotten it today but I’m trying to be good & wait till Christmas. Hoping I can find another one!


I suggest to not wait if you can. This is hard to get qty and quality wise. If it has awesome alignment dont let it pass you by. Also they will be switching to the new model soon. If you like this version definitely get it.


----------



## coconutsforlv

Suburbachic said:


> I suggest to not wait if you can. This is hard to get qty and quality wise. If it has awesome alignment dont let it pass you by. Also they will be switching to the new model soon. If you like this version definitely get it.


I was hoping to get the new model only because it would drive me crazy trying to get in & out of my bag with a toddler & the zipper being complicated.


----------



## Suburbachic

coconutsforlv said:


> I was hoping to get the new model only because it would drive me crazy trying to get in & out of my bag with a toddler & the zipper being complicated.


The zipper loosens up the more you use it. Regarding the flap (crossing fingers) have not experienced any issues with peeling or cracking.


----------



## bbkctpf

Suburbachic said:


> The zipper loosens up the more you use it. Regarding the flap (crossing fingers) have not experienced any issues with peeling or cracking.


How long have you had ur bag for?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so i got see the PM today new model in lots of detailed pictures and it looks like they really paid attention to the big areas of concern. the zipper, the cuts/folds that have caused cracking in the past, and other potential stuff. after seeing the new zipper in closer detail it doesn't bother me much and i think with time, one will get used it. i just wish the mini had an official launch date


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Does the mini PS in regular mono come in the new version too?


----------



## Suburbachic

bbkctpf said:


> How long have you had ur bag for?


Dec 2017 and it is my most used bag too.


----------



## Swangudom

Eileen W said:


> Wow yours does look similar! I'm leaning towards returning mine as well but I'm not sure about the chances of getting a perfect one



I just got a new one today and the alignment is perfect.  I'm glad I decided to return it.   They are releasing the older model because the new one is coming out this month.  Yesterday, I saw it available on the website twice.  Good luck!


----------



## supersunshinex3

Hi everyone, first post here, I could really use your advice! What do you think of the alignment on my PSM? Really keen to hear your thoughts - do you think it’s okay or worth returning? Some days I think it’s not a big deal, and other days it bothers me slightly.... I haven’t used the bag yet so I can return it but I’m worried I can’t find a PSM with perfect alignment. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated


----------



## raspberrysyrup

supersunshinex3 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here, I could really use your advice! What do you think of the alignment on my PSM? Really keen to hear your thoughts - do you think it’s okay or worth returning? Some days I think it’s not a big deal, and other days it bothers me slightly.... I haven’t used the bag yet so I can return it but I’m worried I can’t find a PSM with perfect alignment. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated



not one of the better ones sorry.

on a separate note apparently the new one is coming at the end of the month or very early november!


----------



## Sidbx

supersunshinex3 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here, I could really use your advice! What do you think of the alignment on my PSM? Really keen to hear your thoughts - do you think it’s okay or worth returning? Some days I think it’s not a big deal, and other days it bothers me slightly.... I haven’t used the bag yet so I can return it but I’m worried I can’t find a PSM with perfect alignment. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated



Yup it would bug me. Sooner you return the sooner you’ll be on the list for a new one.


----------



## Cherlyn88

Hi guys, can I check if anyone have the same issue? I just recieved my PSM and the lining inside the bag dont seems to be stitched well. There's excess cloth and only the top was stitched to the back. Causing the side lining to be moving around.

Is this normal? Or should I ask for an exchange. Other than this, one of the strap clip was pretty loose but i can live with it. Just not sure how long it will take to get a replacement.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

When you all talk about alignment, what are you referring to??


----------



## fyn72

Cherlyn88 said:


> Hi guys, can I check if anyone have the same issue? I just recieved my PSM and the lining inside the bag dont seems to be stitched well. There's excess cloth and only the top was stitched to the back. Causing the side lining to be moving around.
> 
> Is this normal? Or should I ask for an exchange. Other than this, one of the strap clip was pretty loose but i can live with it. Just not sure how long it will take to get a replacement.


Mine is like this inside, you have to allow for the material to go up around the dome shape


----------



## bbkctpf

supersunshinex3 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here, I could really use your advice! What do you think of the alignment on my PSM? Really keen to hear your thoughts - do you think it’s okay or worth returning? Some days I think it’s not a big deal, and other days it bothers me slightly.... I haven’t used the bag yet so I can return it but I’m worried I can’t find a PSM with perfect alignment. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated


This would def bother me too.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

The PS mini (both mono and reverse) has disappeared off the UK website   (I had them on my wishlist but now they're gone).  I wonder if it's because they are going to put the new version on...


----------



## Cherlyn88

fyn72 said:


> Mine is like this inside, you have to allow for the material to go up around the dome shape



Thanks! Think I'll just ignore this.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> The PS mini (both mono and reverse) has disappeared off the UK website   (I had them on my wishlist but now they're gone).  I wonder if it's because they are going to put the new version on...


new version have been uploaded to the uk website. 

ahh i'm excited! can't wait to see the new mini in person


----------



## lv_katie

Wow ! Thanks for the tip to check the UK site.  Created a side by side conparison


----------



## electricolor

I’m just waiting for it to change on the Canadian site, just to make sure I get a new one. A part of me is hoping that they bring back world tour with the official availability of the new one


----------



## emmaberry

Hoping that I’m able to get my hands one! Still undecided over whether to get the monogram or the reverse?
Please could anyone recommend which one?
I don’t have any reverse but I have the PM in the monogram
Thanks x


----------



## raspberrysyrup

electricolor said:


> I’m just waiting for it to change on the Canadian site, just to make sure I get a new one. A part of me is hoping that they bring back world tour with the official availability of the new one


the american/canadian is lagging begind so bad lol. they're selling the new pm's in store and havent updated the website.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

emmaberry said:


> Hoping that I’m able to get my hands one! Still undecided over whether to get the monogram or the reverse?
> Please could anyone recommend which one?
> I don’t have any reverse but I have the PM in the monogram
> Thanks x


i geninuely like both, had both at one point too. tbh, for some reason with the new design i'm drawn back to the reverse, like a lot


----------



## JoeyLouis

lv_katie said:


> Wow ! Thanks for the tip to check the UK site.  Created a side by side conparison


Thank you for sharing. May I know what the difference between the two is? I’m not seeing it.. and I look at handbags A LOT lol. Halp!


----------



## JoeyLouis

JoeyLouis said:


> Thank you for sharing. May I know what the difference between the two are? I’m not seeing it.. and I look at handbags A LOT lol. Halp!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JoeyLouis said:


> Thank you for sharing. May I know what the difference between the two is? I’m not seeing it.. and I look at handbags A LOT lol. Halp!


new zipper, new canvas formatting (i.e. where they make certain cuts) and smaller details that were complicated before


----------



## Eileen W

Swangudom said:


> I just got a new one today and the alignment is perfect.  I'm glad I decided to return it.   They are releasing the older model because the new one is coming out this month.  Yesterday, I saw it available on the website twice.  Good luck!


Wow, you’re so lucky! I did end up returning mine and received a new one earlier this week. While the alignment on the front pocket is a little better it’s still slightly off. It’s been available on the site a lot recently but I don’t think it’s worth going through the trouble of getting a third one


----------



## Josee604

I recently purchased the PM last month. Are the new changes only for the Mini? Just wondering if they also changed the PM. Anyone have pics of their new PM?


----------



## tempurabits

raspberrysyrup said:


> the american/canadian is lagging begind so bad lol. they're selling the new pm's in store and havent updated the website.



They’re selling it in store already? I’m in canada & been waiting for the new version but they have no idea when it’ll be released, they’re still selling the old version atm


----------



## sienkie7

What would you do? I ordered mine from Nordstrom (Chicago) over the phone
And it has scratches on the D rings as if it’s been used. It smells new, and the zipper is good. Also some of the leather accents have a faded appearance to the edges. Am I coo coo? Lol
It would be a hassle to return either to the store or wait for another. Is it worth waiting for the new version? I think the old version might be cuter. Agh!


----------



## electricolor

sienkie7 said:


> What would you do? I ordered mine from Nordstrom (Chicago) over the phone
> And it has scratches on the D rings as if it’s been used. It smells new, and the zipper is good. Also some of the leather accents have a faded appearance to the edges. Am I coo coo? Lol
> It would be a hassle to return either to the store or wait for another. Is it worth waiting for the new version? I think the old version might be cuter. Agh!



Personally, I wouldn't keep it. The backpack is a lot of money, and I don't think it's acceptable to be presented with a bag that shows signs of wear, when it's supposed to be new. I guess it depends on whether you're willing to accept the flaws at the price you paid, as opposed to returning it and waiting for another one or the new version.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

sienkie7 said:


> View attachment 4564394
> View attachment 4564394
> View attachment 4564395
> View attachment 4564396
> View attachment 4564397
> View attachment 4564396
> View attachment 4564395
> View attachment 4564397
> View attachment 4564394
> View attachment 4564395
> View attachment 4564394
> View attachment 4564395
> View attachment 4564396
> View attachment 4564397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do? I ordered mine from Nordstrom (Chicago) over the phone
> And it has scratches on the D rings as if it’s been used. It smells new, and the zipper is good. Also some of the leather accents have a faded appearance to the edges. Am I coo coo? Lol
> It would be a hassle to return either to the store or wait for another. Is it worth waiting for the new version? I think the old version might be cuter. Agh!



Return it hun! For the price it need to pristine or dram near close. I’ve been stalking the website for the reverse daily and it’s always available at least twice a day.


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

PrairieBagurl said:


> Return it hun! For the price it need to pristine or dram near close. I’ve been stalking the website for the reverse daily and it’s always available at least twice a day.



Agree, I would return! I can confirm the PSM reverse has been online as I was able to purchase on Friday. 

To those familiar with the reverse, is it really more rare than the PSM mono? I went back and forth between the two because I have PM in mono. I haven’t had seen the PSM mono popping up online since I passed it up in July :o


----------



## PrairieBagurl

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> Agree, I would return! I can confirm the PSM reverse has been online as I was able to purchase on Friday.
> 
> To those familiar with the reverse, is it really more rare than the PSM mono? I went back and forth between the two because I have PM in mono. I haven’t had seen the PSM mono popping up online since I passed it up in July :o



It’s been online @ odd hours. I purchased mine last week @ 4am.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

tempurabits said:


> They’re selling it in store already? I’m in canada & been waiting for the new version but they have no idea when it’ll be released, they’re still selling the old version atm


the pm version, yes. alot of americans managed to get the new model pm (not the mini yet)


----------



## itspapie

Hello everyone! I just pick up my psm last night. I noticed the alignment on the front pocket is slightly off. Should i keep it or return it? What do you guys think. I need your advice. Thank you!


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

raspberrysyrup said:


> the pm version, yes. alot of americans managed to get the new model pm (not the mini yet)




According to client services, the PSM reverse I ordered from the US site will be the new model. I was surprised to hear they are already being shipped! Personally I like the look of the old model  but I still can’t wait to see.


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

itspapie said:


> Hello everyone! I just pick up my psm last night. I noticed the alignment on the front pocket is slightly off. Should i keep it or return it? What do you guys think. I need your advice. Thank you!


Looks good to me, I would keep! But I do see what you’re seeing and think you should return if it bothers you.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> According to client services, the PSM reverse I ordered from the US site will be the new model. I was surprised to hear they are already being shipped! Personally I like the look of the old model  but I still can’t wait to see.


omg keep us posted! i should follow up with my home store!


----------



## electricolor

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> According to client services, the PSM reverse I ordered from the US site will be the new model. I was surprised to hear they are already being shipped! Personally I like the look of the old model  but I still can’t wait to see.



Please keep us posted once you get your new PSM reverse !

I like the old model as well, and a part of me still wants it... but I'm not sure if it's worth all the issues.
And a part of me still just wants to stalk for one now, or ask my SA if she'd be able to locate me one.


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

electricolor said:


> Please keep us posted once you get your new PSM reverse !
> 
> I like the old model as well, and a part of me still wants it... but I'm not sure if it's worth all the issues.
> And a part of me still just wants to stalk for one now, or ask my SA if she'd be able to locate me one.



I will make sure to update - I’m just as curious as you all are!


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

... my beautiful bag is here! As you can see it is the older model, and I am in love nonetheless


----------



## lxrac

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> ... my beautiful bag is here! As you can see it is the older model, and I am in love nonetheless
> 
> View attachment 4566880



I love your bag! cheers!


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

Just ordered the new model Palm Springs Mini Reverse on the web site. It doesn't show up so search Palm Springs Mini.


----------



## Mon99

Love My Fur-babies said:


> Just ordered the new model Palm Springs Mini Reverse on the web site. It doesn't show up so search Palm Springs Mini.



Thanks for letting us know!  I don't see the new model for the monogram mini on the web site, yet.  Do you see it?


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

Mon99 said:


> Thanks for letting us know!  I don't see the new model for the monogram mini on the web site, yet.  Do you see it?


Not yet....but I'm watching!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Looks like the World Tour version is back as well with the new zipper!


----------



## electricolor

Now I don’t know if I want the psm mono or to spend more for the stickers and the red interior (if they’re still continuing that for the new version)


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

Love My Fur-babies said:


> Just ordered the new model Palm Springs Mini Reverse on the web site. It doesn't show up so search Palm Springs Mini.



Congrats! How do you know it’s the new model?


----------



## loubsandlulu

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> Congrats! How do you know it’s the new model?



New SKU. New stock photo.


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> Congrats! How do you know it’s the new model?


SKU #M44872 which is different from the original SKU #. Plus they have updated the photo to show the new zipper.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Love My Fur-babies said:


> Just ordered the new model Palm Springs Mini Reverse on the web site. It doesn't show up so search Palm Springs Mini.


off which country site?


----------



## KoalaXJ

They took off PSM on US site. New one should be updated soon ?


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

raspberrysyrup said:


> off which country site?


US


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

I was able to get the new model of the Mono PSM today from the store @ Houston Galleria Neiman Marcus. I'm thinking they should be hitting the website very soon!  I've been waiting for the new model hoping the zipper issues will be resolved. If you are wanting the old model they had one of those too!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Love My Fur-babies said:


> I was able to get the new model of the Mono PSM today from the store @ Houston Galleria Neiman Marcus. I'm thinking they should be hitting the website very soon!  I've been waiting for the new model hoping the zipper issues will be resolved. If you are wanting the old model they had one of those too!



How are you liking the new model?


----------



## kdoll

Love My Fur-babies said:


> I was able to get the new model of the Mono PSM today from the store @ Houston Galleria Neiman Marcus. I'm thinking they should be hitting the website very soon!  I've been waiting for the new model hoping the zipper issues will be resolved. If you are wanting the old model they had one of those too!


Are you able to post pics soon xoxox


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

kdoll said:


> Are you able to post pics soon xoxox


It arrives Tuesday so I'll post some then!


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

loubsandlulu said:


> How are you liking the new model?


It was shipped today so it arrives on Tuesday. I'll update when I get it.....so excited!


----------



## kdoll

Love My Fur-babies said:


> It arrives Tuesday so I'll post some then!


Yay! So excited for you!


----------



## Constancex

Hello everyone,
I ordered a PSM (old model) online and I received it today. The alignment on the front pocket seems off, especially the right flower.  Should i keep it or return it? What do you guys think? thank you


----------



## Swangudom

Constancex said:


> Hello everyone,
> I ordered a PSM (old model) online and I received it today. The alignment on the front pocket seems off, especially the right flower.  Should i keep it or return it? What do you guys think? thank you
> 
> View attachment 4568643
> View attachment 4568644
> View attachment 4568645
> View attachment 4568646
> View attachment 4568647



This would bother me, sorry...


----------



## Constancex

Swangudom said:


> The new model of PSM reverse
> 
> 
> This would bother me, sorry...


thank you for being honest! lol im not sure if i should try to get the new model also


----------



## electricolor

Constancex said:


> Hello everyone,
> I ordered a PSM (old model) online and I received it today. The alignment on the front pocket seems off, especially the right flower.  Should i keep it or return it? What do you guys think? thank you



I would return it. It looks really odd when it’s vertically unaligned, compared to slight deviations horizontally.


----------



## NL3181

Here's the updated version. The zipper is very smooth But too bad for me as the canvas is very thin


----------



## kdoll

NL3181 said:


> Here's the updated version. The zipper is very smooth But too bad for me as the canvas is very thin
> 
> View attachment 4568718


By thin do you mean it won’t hold its shape as much if there’s things inside? ☹️


----------



## NL3181

kdoll said:


> By thin do you mean it won’t hold its shape as much if there’s things inside? ☹️


i don't think it will hold the shape well after much use. Also its very lightweight that make sense as the canvas is very thin. The opening flap bend over if you unzip the bag. The zipper is very smooth tho..... I had the older model and it has a stiffer canvas.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i’m so excited! i’ll be in next week to check in my home store on my replacement. i can’t wait to get the new model loving the way it looks


----------



## Virginia_m03

If they discontinued the old version of psm would this mean that it would be even more expensive and harder to purchase the old version?


----------



## Mikaelha

Virginia_m03 said:


> If they discontinued the old version of psm would this mean that it would be even more expensive and harder to purchase the old version?


No. I would just buy the version that I will love more. I think I like the newer version because of the easy zipper.


----------



## V_vee

NL3181 said:


> i don't think it will hold the shape well after much use. Also its very lightweight that make sense as the canvas is very thin. The opening flap bend over if you unzip the bag. The zipper is very smooth tho..... I had the older model and it has a stiffer canvas.


I don’t think there is any change in the canvas. My PSM was always squishy (for the lack of a more accurate description lol) and had softer canvas and to me the new one feels the same. The zipper is indeed easy to use and much much smoother. (I did get the new version and I also have the older version)


----------



## Mikaelha

V_vee said:


> I don’t think there is any change in the canvas. My PSM was always squishy (for the lack of a more accurate description lol) and had softer canvas and to me the new one feels the same. The zipper is indeed easy to use and much much smoother. (I did get the new version and I also have the older version)


So when the new version comes in? I only see the reverse and it’s unavailable. Don’t see the monogram. 
Do you have the reverse version? Any pics for comparison?


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

I’d love some advice... is this defective or what other PSM handles look like? It looks to be sewn unevenly. Bag is otherwise flawless.


----------



## Josee604

V_vee said:


> I don’t think there is any change in the canvas. My PSM was always squishy (for the lack of a more accurate description lol) and had softer canvas and to me the new one feels the same. The zipper is indeed easy to use and much much smoother. (I did get the new version and I also have the older version)


I recently purchased the older version two weeks ago. Did you find the zipper became less harder to open/close with time? I do like the look of the older version as the zipper is a bit more concealed than the newer version... I find the newer version has a bit more gold showing with the zipper than I’m used to. I know there have been tons of issues with the Mini and wondering if anyone has experienced anything with the PM. Pros and cons anyone for the PM. New and/or old???


----------



## ambrose1985

A look at the new version here girls !


----------



## mjyerzz

Hello, first post on this thread. Just wondering what are your thoughts on the alignment of the front pocket? Is this worth returning? Just got it yesterday as a replacement for a defective one, and I though I’ve picked the perfect piece out of the 3 that were in the store. I just noticed it when I unboxed it at home.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

mjyerzz said:


> Hello, first post on this thread. Just wondering what are your thoughts on the alignment of the front pocket? Is this worth returning? Just got it yesterday as a replacement for a defective one, and I though I’ve picked the perfect piece out of the 3 that were in the store. I just noticed it when I unboxed it at home.


no pic posted please post one so we can take a look


----------



## mjyerzz

raspberrysyrup said:


> no pic posted please post one so we can take a look




Oops..sorry here it is.


----------



## lv_katie

mjyerzz said:


> Oops..sorry here it is.


I would not have noticed the sides.  The ones on the front flap look great !  If those were not aligned yes that would bother me.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

mjyerzz said:


> Oops..sorry here it is.


those will never align. the front pocket looks good


----------



## mjyerzz

lv_katie said:


> I would not have noticed the sides.  The ones on the front flap look great !  If those were not aligned yes that would bother me.


 Thank you, you’re right. That would bother me more if it was on the front flap. I guess I’m just nit picking this one because it was a replacement.


----------



## mjyerzz

raspberrysyrup said:


> those will never align. the front pocket looks good


Thank you..it made me feel better about keeping it.


----------



## onlyk

mjyerzz said:


> Hello, first post on this thread. Just wondering what are your thoughts on the alignment of the front pocket? Is this worth returning? Just got it yesterday as a replacement for a defective one, and I though I’ve picked the perfect piece out of the 3 that were in the store. I just noticed it when I unboxed it at home.


It really doesn't matter how perfect a bag looks when you resell it it's all matter of the timing and price and how worn it looks, none cares about the little tiny imperfection even if it does, a bag is perfect looking couldn't beat another bag not perfect looking but for $50 less


----------



## mjyerzz

onlyk said:


> It really doesn't matter how perfect a bag looks when you resell it it's all matter of the timing and price and how worn it looks, none cares about the little tiny imperfection even if it does, a bag is perfect looking couldn't beat another bag not perfect looking but for $50 less


So true!!!


----------



## simplyxtrendy

Hi guys,
Just wanted to get opinion if I should return the bag or not. I’m not sure if the stitching and tab will affect the bag in long term use.. stitching is cut so there’s loose thread hanging out. The tab also has a tiny defect. Hopefully you can see the pics below. TYIA


----------



## Suburbachic

simplyxtrendy said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wanted to get opinion if I should return the bag or not. I’m not sure if the stitching and tab will affect the bag in long term use.. stitching is cut so there’s loose thread hanging out. The tab also has a tiny defect. Hopefully you can see the pics below. TYIA


The tab will wear out as you use it if the zipper hits it. I'm more concerned with the loose thread. I did an exg before because of that reason.


----------



## simplyxtrendy

Suburbachic said:


> The tab will wear out as you use it if the zipper hits it. I'm more concerned with the loose thread. I did an exg before because of that reason.


Thank you for your response. I’m not sure about what happened to the tab since this is brand new. I just picked this up from the store the other day. I haven’t used it yet. Seems like the tab was not glazed properly? I just noticed the loose thread because it poked me


----------



## V_vee

Some pics of the new version. MIF. The zipper starts and ends a bit higher. Also canvas end at the corner shows a cut on both ends (probably for increased mobility at the fold) . No idea if it’s an improvement or not in this regard but the zipper itself is very smooth and much much easier to use than the older version.


----------



## speedturner

I just picked up mine online few days ago. The code is M44873. Also MIF. Seems like a different code from old version. Totally agree zipper design is much better n extremely smooth. I can zip it open or close with one hand .


----------



## NL3181

speedturner said:


> I just picked up mine online few days ago. The code is M44873. Also MIF. Seems like a different code from old version. Totally agree zipper design is much better n extremely smooth. I can zip it open or close with one hand .


do you notice that the canvas is thinner ? The one i tried on at the boutique was thin canvas. The flap bend over if i unzip the bag.


----------



## V_vee

speedturner said:


> I just picked up mine online few days ago. The code is M44873. Also MIF. Seems like a different code from old version. Totally agree zipper design is much better n extremely smooth. I can zip it open or close with one hand .


Is there a small cut where the canvas ends on the corner of the canvas (next to the zipper) in the monogram version as well? Thanks


----------



## speedturner

V_vee said:


> Is there a small cut where the canvas ends on the corner of the canvas (next to the zipper) in the monogram version as well? Thanks



I’m not sure what you mean. I post the pics here..


----------



## speedturner

NL3181 said:


> do you notice that the canvas is thinner ? The one i tried on at the boutique was thin canvas. The flap bend over if i unzip the bag.


It feels like normal canvas to me. There are some MIS that I’ve seen too . Unsure if the quality is diff becoz of that


----------



## speedturner

NL3181 said:


> do you notice that the canvas is thinner ? The one i tried on at the boutique was thin canvas. The flap bend over if i unzip the bag.


I went to try.. this is the bag fully unzipped


----------



## NL3181

speedturner said:


> I went to try.. this is the bag fully unzipped


ahhh...the one i tried on at the boutique in Amsterdam the opening flap bend over fully wen the bag unzipped. Didnt notice where that bag made in. Yours must be a stiffer canvas. Are you located in the US?


----------



## V_vee

Its not an obvious cut but it’s there where the stitching ends on either sides plus the zipper is stitched slightly up leaving some gap. I didn’t think much of it considering it could be the design itself but i don’t see it in your version. Any inputs? Part of the design or no?
Start end


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Other end


----------



## speedturner

NL3181 said:


> ahhh...the one i tried on at the boutique in Amsterdam the opening flap bend over fully wen the bag unzipped. Didnt notice where that bag made in. Yours must be a stiffer canvas. Are you located in the US?



no. I bought this in Singapore


----------



## V_vee

speedturner said:


> no. I bought this in Singapore


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

My New Model Mono does NOT have that cut. Mine looks like Speedturners photo.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LOVING THE NEW MINI! Ahhh I find out Friday when mines will be in. So exicted!


----------



## V_vee

Love My Fur-babies said:


> My New Model Mono does NOT have that cut. Mine looks like Speedturners photo.


Thank you. Since its still available online, I placed an order for a new one . Is yours reverse mono?


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

V_vee said:


> Thank you. Since its still available online, I placed an order for a new one . Is yours reverse mono?


No mine is the New Model Mono. I ordered the New Model Reverse online and it arrives tomorrow. I will definitely look at the corners when it arrives.  I got the New Model Mono from my SA in Houston.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Hello PSM Lovers,

I've just got the new reverse PSM today. Mine has 2 cuts at the zipper corners. Also, the new one looks thinner than the old model. I took side by side pictures for your easy comparision. To be honest, even though the zipper of the new version is super smooth but aesthetically, the old model looks prettier and more secured due to the zipper hidden inside. 

I'm now struggling on which one to return..


----------



## Nikki528

Thanks for all of the photos of the new model. i'm going to hope and pray my old model stays in tact because I much prefer that to the new.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Nikki528 said:


> Thanks for all of the photos of the new model. i'm going to hope and pray my old model stays in tact because I much prefer that to the new.


Yes, I do much prefer the old version to the new one. The new one does actually look kind of cheap and smaller. 80% I will return the new one. However, I still want to keep both for now. Maybe when I get familiar with the look of the new one, I change my mind! (hard to undersrtand women!!! ) )


----------



## V_vee

luxuryamanda said:


> Hello PSM Lovers,
> 
> I've just got the new reverse PSM today. Mine has 2 cuts at the zipper corners. Also, the new one looks thinner than the old model. I took side by side pictures for your easy comparision. To be honest, even though the zipper of the new version is super smooth but aesthetically, the old model looks prettier and more secured due to the zipper hidden inside.
> 
> I'm now struggling on which one to return..


Thank you for the pics. I Probably shouldn’t have ordered the replacement then. Looks like a design thing that me now Atleast on the reverse. They don’t have the new model monogram online yet. Just the old one. I do like the new model because I don’t have to worry about getting the zipper caught on the sleeve but now I have a new thing to worry about lol. If that cut will worsen with time and use . :/


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

V_vee said:


> Thank you. Since its still available online, I placed an order for a new one . Is yours reverse mono?


After looking at mine with a flash light and under a magnifying glass I can see REALLY tiny cuts in those areas at the zipper. They are super tiny but they are there. Not as big as on your bag though.


----------



## fyn72

luxuryamanda said:


> Hello PSM Lovers,
> 
> I've just got the new reverse PSM today. Mine has 2 cuts at the zipper corners. Also, the new one looks thinner than the old model. I took side by side pictures for your easy comparision. To be honest, even though the zipper of the new version is super smooth but aesthetically, the old model looks prettier and more secured due to the zipper hidden inside.
> 
> I'm now struggling on which one to return..


I would expect this to be normal as it's a tight curve. Obviously it's not as big as it seems in the pictures as you've zoomed in. This would avoid a crack in the canvas later on. I like that it's easier to open and close and if the flap opens up more it would be so much easier to get thing in and out


----------



## speedturner

Love My Fur-babies said:


> My New Model Mono does NOT have that cut. Mine looks like Speedturners photo.


When I called LV yest to enquire, they said new design was to rectify zipper which was causing the canvas around it to crack with frequent opening n closing. Zipper also ends higher up to decrease chance of fraying of tiny tabs at the side.

personally I’m for the new design n glad I had this over the old one . I wouldn’t want to have to face cracking n fraying issues sooner than I have to . But that’s just me.

this is file photo of old version ...


----------



## speedturner

Btw, does anyone think that adding hanging charms on the main zipper will increase the fraying of leather tabs on both sides?

any thoughts ??


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

speedturner said:


> When I called LV yest to enquire, they said new design was to rectify zipper which was causing the canvas around it to crack with frequent opening n closing. Zipper also ends higher up to decrease chance of fraying of tiny tabs at the side.
> 
> personally I’m for the new design n glad I had this over the old one . I wouldn’t want to have to face cracking n fraying issues sooner than I have to . But that’s just me.
> 
> this is file photo of old version ...


Yes, I'm loving the new version! I like how the new zipper looks and it is SOOOO easy to open and close. I understand people like how the old version looks but I think part of that is just being used to the way it looks. I think as time goes on people will become accustomed to the new look. For me this is a casual bag so being more casual looking works.


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

speedturner said:


> Btw, does anyone think that adding hanging charms on the main zipper will increase the fraying of leather tabs on both sides?
> 
> any thoughts ??


I think anything hanging and rubbing increases the odds, but I wouldn't let that stop me from dressing my bag up if that is what I like! It's a bag.......enjoy it! I have decided to stop treating my bags like fine china and ENJOY them! Don't get me wrong, I don't mean I would just fling them around but I'm going to stop treating them as though they are priceless or not replaceable.


----------



## speedturner

Over here in Singapore it’s almost impossible to get your hands on  PSM unless you’re on waiting list. And resellers are selling way over retail. I lucked out when I saw this online so I think it doesn’t hurt to see how the new version holds out. Anyway they can repair for free if it’s within 1 yr.


----------



## Swangudom

I just got the new model PSM in regular monogram today.  Here are some comparison pics between the old & new models.  The older one does look prettier to me and the canvas feels more sturdy.  But the new zipper is a lot more practical and smooth


----------



## speedturner

May I ask those of you who post 2 PSM here, did you buy 2, or exchanging one defective one for the other?


----------



## viv7v7

Swangudom said:


> I just got the new model PSM in regular monogram today.  Here are some comparison pics between the old & new models.  The older one does look prettier to me and the canvas feels more sturdy.  But the new zipper is a lot more practical and smooth


Thank you for the close up comparison pictures ! I have the older version in reverse.. I don't like the look of the new one at all ! the zipper in the older version doesn't bother me much to be honest


----------



## Swangudom

speedturner said:


> May I ask those of you who post 2 PSM here, did you buy 2, or exchanging one defective one for the other?


Both are mine. I plan to either sell the older one or return the new one


----------



## Swangudom

viv7v7 said:


> Thank you for the close up comparison pictures ! I have the older version in reverse.. I don't like the look of the new one at all ! the zipper in the older version doesn't bother me much to be honest


Yes, I might return the newer one


----------



## MooMooVT

Swangudom said:


> I just got the new model PSM in regular monogram today.  Here are some comparison pics between the old & new models.  The older one does look prettier to me and the canvas feels more sturdy.  But the new zipper is a lot more practical and smooth


Question. Looking at the alignment of the LV pattern, the new bag seems slightly narrower than the old model. In your second picture you can see the LV and other design (sorry, not the flower but the other one - don't know the formal name) are both cut off by the stitching where the older model they're not touched. Is the new bag slightly smaller in this regard or am I missing something? You can see it in the 5th pic as well. Or maybe it's just past my bedtime.


----------



## Swangudom

MooMooVT said:


> Question. Looking at the alignment of the LV pattern, the new bag seems slightly narrower than the old model. In your second picture you can see the LV and other design (sorry, not the flower but the other one - don't know the formal name) are both cut off by the stitching where the older model they're not touched. Is the new bag slightly smaller in this regard or am I missing something? You can see it in the 5th pic as well. Or maybe it's just past my bedtime.


the newer one is slightly smaller and lighter


----------



## luxuryamanda

speedturner said:


> May I ask those of you who post 2 PSM here, did you buy 2, or exchanging one defective one for the other?


I own both old and new versions right now and there is a high possibility that I will return the new version.


----------



## onlyk

V_vee said:


> Its not an obvious cut but it’s there where the stitching ends on either sides plus the zipper is stitched slightly up leaving some gap. I didn’t think much of it considering it could be the design itself but i don’t see it in your version. Any inputs? Part of the design or no?
> Start end
> View attachment 4572023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other end
> View attachment 4572024


I looked at mine, doesn't have these very obvious cuts


----------



## onlyk

The new model is 100% easier to use than the old models (I had two old models before), I would take the new model over the old model in a heart beat no matter how better looking the old model was.


----------



## EmmJay

@V_vee @speedturner Here is mine, MIF 4119, and it is the new model. Mine is identical in stitching and zipper gaps to @V_vee. Alignment looks great and zipper is so smooth. Finally, a one handed zipper.

Reminder that LV limits two purchases per year of the same sku. So keep that in mind if your PSM is not to your liking. Not suggesting anyone settle if unhappy with the bag.


----------



## NL3181

EmmJay said:


> @V_vee @speedturner Here is mine, MIF 4119, and it is the new model. Mine is identical in stitching and zipper gaps to @V_vee. Alignment looks great and zipper is so smooth. Finally, a one handed zipper.
> 
> Reminder that LV limits two purchases per year of the same sku. So keep that in mind if your PSM is not to your liking. Not suggesting anyone settle if unhappy with the bag.
> View attachment 4572608
> View attachment 4572609
> View attachment 4572610
> View attachment 4572611
> View attachment 4572612


your PSM is so pretty and well made!
If you consider sell it do let me know lol


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> @V_vee @speedturner Here is mine, MIF 4119, and it is the new model. Mine is identical in stitching and zipper gaps to @V_vee. Alignment looks great and zipper is so smooth. Finally, a one handed zipper.
> 
> Reminder that LV limits two purchases per year of the same sku. So keep that in mind if your PSM is not to your liking. Not suggesting anyone settle if unhappy with the bag.
> View attachment 4572608
> View attachment 4572609
> View attachment 4572610
> View attachment 4572611
> View attachment 4572612


Thank you @EmmJay . The pics helps. I wasn’t that worried until I saw mentions Here that there wasn’t a cut. I am 100% more comfortable with the new zipper than my older one and would chose it over the previous version. I should have just kept it and not made a reorder. Hate the hassle of making a return. It’s already shipped and hoping this fiasco doesn’t cause undue trouble ugh!


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

V_vee said:


> Thank you @EmmJay . The pics helps. I wasn’t that worried until I saw mentions Here that there wasn’t a cut. I am 100% more comfortable with the new zipper than my older one and would chose it over the previous version. I should have just kept it and not made a reorder. Hate the hassle of making a return. It’s already shipped and hoping this fiasco doesn’t cause undue trouble ugh!


I'm so sorry I misled you on the zipper corner cuts. Mine really are so tiny you can't see them. They are much smaller than yours. Maybe your second bag will have smaller cuts and you can chose which is a better bag. Again, I apologize for being part of your hassle of returning one.


----------



## V_vee

Love My Fur-babies said:


> I'm so sorry I misled you on the zipper corner cuts. Mine really are so tiny you can't see them. They are much smaller than yours. Maybe your second bag will have smaller cuts and you can chose which is a better bag. Again, I apologize for being part of your hassle of returning one.


Oh no no!You were only trying to help and I truly appreciate it. So sorry if it sounded like I don’t! I agree it will be nice  to see if a get one with a less conspicuous cut. Fingers crossed! 
I only meant I should have left it alone without checking every nook and corner  . Like the sides aren’t perfectly aligned and I am okay with that. Same should have been the case with the cuts since it looks like a design change. Like a out of sight out of mind thing if you get what I mean lol. Again I truly appreciate the inputs.


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

V_vee said:


> Oh no no!You were only trying to help and I truly appreciate it. So sorry if it sounded like I don’t! I agree it will be nice  to see if a get one with a less conspicuous cut. Fingers crossed!
> I only meant I should have left it alone without checking every nook and corner  . Like the sides aren’t perfectly aligned and I am okay with that. Same should have been the case with the cuts since it looks like a design change. Like a out of sight out of mind thing if you get what I mean lol. Again I truly appreciate the inputs.


----------



## luxuryamanda

My new version monogram PSM just arrived today. I posted here again side by side pics for your easy comparision. I so far have 4 PSM (1 old mono, 1 old reverse, 1 new mono and 1 new reverse). The 2 new PSM have corner cuts, look a bit smaller, and less sturdy. Also, if you look at the back of the new version, it is not fully puffy.

The only plus for the new version is the zipper, super smooth! But it's just me. So many people still like the new version more than the old one!

My decision is to keep 2 bags: 1) the old version of the reverse and 2) the new version of the mono. The reason why while I much prefer the old version to the new one but I decided to return the old and keep one new version of the mono is because the mono is what I will use more and the zipper of the new version is smoother and more practical.


----------



## EmmJay

luxuryamanda said:


> My new version monogram PSM just arrived today. I posted here again side by side pics for your easy comparision. I so far have 4 PSM (1 old mono, 1 old reverse, 1 new mono and 1 new reverse). The 2 new PSM have corner cuts, look a bit smaller, and less sturdy. Also, if you look at the back of the new version, it is not fully puffy.
> 
> The only plus for the new version is the zipper, super smooth! But it's just me. So many people still like the new version more than the old one!
> 
> My decision is to keep 2 bags: 1) the old version of the reverse and 2) the new version of the mono. The reason why while I much prefer the old version to the new one but I decided to return the old and keep one new version of the mono is because the mono is what I will use more and the zipper of the new version is smoother and more practical.



Thank you so much for providing a thorough review and comparison pics. The size difference could be attributed to one being worn and one being new. Canvas stretches over time, especially if it is always used at its capacity or is in a humid environment. I’m not saying that these things are specific to your bags.


----------



## luxuryamanda

EmmJay said:


> Thank you so much for providing a thorough review and comparison pics. The size difference could be attributed to one being worn and one being new. Canvas stretches over time, especially if it is always used at its capacity or is in a humid environment. I’m not saying that these things are specific to your bags.


Thanks EmmJay for your reading and response. Actually, all of the backpacks are new. I ordered the 2 old version backpacks (monogram and reverse) just one week before the 2 new version backpacks because I did not know there would be new version coming!  Now I have to return 2 and keep 2 as mentioned in previous post.


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

Here are some comparison shots between two PSM Reverse ordered two days apart. Hope they help someone making the decision! Note: the new model is stuffed with packaging, old model is not.


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

To my surprise, I think I’ll be returning the old model. I thought I preferred the look of it, but now that I have the new one in-hand, I’m finding it just as beautiful. I don’t mind the zipper - maybe because it blends in more naturally with the reverse canvas than the mono. I know that’s counterintuitive since reverse is less traditional, but imo, the zipper’s gold is much more striking against the mono’s dark canvas.

Added bonus: my new model is Made in France, and old one is Made in US. I’m noticing a trend that most of the batch popping up on the forum is MIF. As others have mentioned, the new one is also much more practical and easier to open.


----------



## lv_katie

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> I think I’ll be returning the old model. Though I thought I preferred the old model, I am enjoying the new model much more in person than I was in photos. It’s just as beautiful to me.
> 
> Added bonus: my new model is Made in France, and old one is Made in US (following the trend of last posts, seems the current batch is MIF). The new model is also much easier to open.



I saw one in store today (new model psm) also made in france !


----------



## Swangudom

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> To my surprise, I think I’ll be returning the old model. I thought I preferred the look of it, but now that I have the new one in-hand, I’m finding it just as beautiful. I don’t mind the zipper - maybe because it blends in more naturally with the reverse canvas than the mono. I know that’s counterintuitive since reverse is less traditional, but imo, the zipper’s gold is much more striking against the mono’s dark canvas.
> 
> Added bonus: my new model is Made in France, and old one is Made in US. I’m noticing a trend that most of the batch popping up on the forum is MIF. As others have mentioned, the new one is also much more practical and easier to open.


Yeah my new model is made in France


----------



## luxuryamanda

LiveLaughLVoe said:


> To my surprise, I think I’ll be returning the old model. I thought I preferred the look of it, but now that I have the new one in-hand, I’m finding it just as beautiful. I don’t mind the zipper - maybe because it blends in more naturally with the reverse canvas than the mono. I know that’s counterintuitive since reverse is less traditional, but imo, the zipper’s gold is much more striking against the mono’s dark canvas.
> 
> Added bonus: my new model is Made in France, and old one is Made in US. I’m noticing a trend that most of the batch popping up on the forum is MIF. As others have mentioned, the new one is also much more practical and easier to open.


Yeah, my 2 new version (mono and reverse) both made in France! Seems that new version is made in France!


----------



## EmmJay

luxuryamanda said:


> Thanks EmmJay for your reading and response. Actually, all of the backpacks are new. I ordered the 2 old version backpacks (monogram and reverse) just one week before the 2 new version backpacks because I did not know there would be new version coming!  Now I have to return 2 and keep 2 as mentioned in previous post.


Wow!! That’s crazy.


----------



## bbkctpf

I just watches the YouTube video.  Is the bottom loop of the bag really a scarf holder?  I had no idea!


----------



## weiling1992

speedturner said:


> Over here in Singapore it’s almost impossible to get your hands on  PSM unless you’re on waiting list. And resellers are selling way over retail. I lucked out when I saw this online so I think it doesn’t hurt to see how the new version holds out. Anyway they can repair for free if it’s within 1 yr.


I just ordered the reverse this morning. Is yours the monogram?


----------



## ambrose1985

weiling1992 said:


> I just ordered the reverse this morning. Is yours the monogram?



so it was you ! I saw it there and it was gone in a moment haha. But I alr have the monogram so was jus mental lusting over it.


----------



## weiling1992

ambrose1985 said:


> so it was you ! I saw it there and it was gone in a moment haha. But I alr have the monogram so was jus mental lusting over it.


Haha I have to admit I got too excited when I saw it was available. I already have the PM in reverse mono. Not sure if a PS in same print would be too similar


----------



## ambrose1985

weiling1992 said:


> Haha I have to admit I got too excited when I saw it was available. I already have the PM in reverse mono. Not sure if a PS in same print would be too similar



Sigh. I miss my PM in mono. Had 2 monogram ones but both developed problems, in the end had to exchange it for an empriente one. Thinking if I should get it if it appears, but I already have 2 PMs in empreinte...


----------



## speedturner

weiling1992 said:


> I just ordered the reverse this morning. Is yours the monogram?


Yes mono


----------



## LiveLaughLVoe

weiling1992 said:


> Haha I have to admit I got too excited when I saw it was available. I already have the PM in reverse mono. Not sure if a PS in same print would be too similar



I would love to here an update on this after a few wears  I have a PM in mono but after wearing PSM reverse I’m debating selling it and getting PM reverse. Love this color


----------



## KoalaXJ

They still haven’t put on the new version yet.


----------



## fyn72

My daughter just got the New Version and it's sooo much better! Looks great and zipper so easy! The flap opens better too


----------



## BABYY

I’ve been dying for the PSM for about a year now, but was always out of luck and was told it was sold out everywhere. I randomly walk into LV in Nordstrom and ask the SA (whom I’ve once worked with before, who will now be my forever SA ) just out of curiosity if they had the PSM in stock, he does a little smirk and pulls one out from the back  he proceeds to tell me that this is a new design with the zipper and it’s the only one in store!! Date code on this bag is FL3139. I was a little hesitant about it at first because I wanted to compare it with other ones, and I just felt like the monogram didn't pop out as much and looked dull, and the leather was a bit on the softer side, whereas I was expecting it to be a little stiffer, but I pulled the gun and bought it anyways just because I’ve been dying for this bag. The zipper on this bag is buttery smooth. I inspected it a little more as I got home and notice that the leather scarf loop looks crooked? I want some opinions on how the lining with the monogram looks on the front pocket, and just overall structure and shape of the bag. This is my second time seeing this bag in person and would like some expert opinions! Debating if I’m just being overly picky and return it or keep this bag. Here are some photos!
​


----------



## fyn72

BABYY said:


> I’ve been dying for the PSM for about a year now, but was always out of luck and was told it was sold out everywhere. I randomly walk into LV in Nordstrom and ask the SA (whom I’ve once worked with before, who will now be my forever SA ) just out of curiosity if they had the PSM in stock, he does a little smirk and pulls one out from the back  he proceeds to tell me that this is a new design with the zipper and it’s the only one in store!! Date code on this bag is FL3139. I was a little hesitant about it at first because I wanted to compare it with other ones, and I just felt like the monogram didn't pop out as much and looked dull, and the leather was a bit on the softer side, whereas I was expecting it to be a little stiffer, but I pulled the gun and bought it anyways just because I’ve been dying for this bag. The zipper on this bag is buttery smooth. I inspected it a little more as I got home and notice that the leather scarf loop looks crooked? I want some opinions on how the lining with the monogram looks on the front pocket, and just overall structure and shape of the bag. This is my second time seeing this bag in person and would like some expert opinions! Debating if I’m just being overly picky and return it or keep this bag. Here are some photos!
> ​


Congrats! And so lucky especially to get the new design. I’ve had the old and now my daughter has the new and the new one is so much easier to use the zip and the flap opening. They are both soft not stiff. It looks good and the loop hasn’t been sewn on crooked it’s just out of shape from storage in transit. Keep pulling it straight into shape and sitting the bag down to lean on it. You may need to warm up in sunlight to soften first


----------



## speedturner

Hi everyone . Just wanted to share .. after purchasing the new version PSM, I saw on YT the recently released adjustable Bandouliere SKU (J02465) and managed to purchase it. It’s extremely comfortable on the shoulders n so versatile with 3 adjustable lengths. Here are the mod shots. For Ref, I’m 5”1

I also included mod shot of Alma bb on the shortest length.  I’m sure it can also work with pochette Métis . The PSM length is on 2nd setting .

thanks for letting me share. Have a good day.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

s


BABYY said:


> I’ve been dying for the PSM for about a year now, but was always out of luck and was told it was sold out everywhere. I randomly walk into LV in Nordstrom and ask the SA (whom I’ve once worked with before, who will now be my forever SA ) just out of curiosity if they had the PSM in stock, he does a little smirk and pulls one out from the back  he proceeds to tell me that this is a new design with the zipper and it’s the only one in store!! Date code on this bag is FL3139. I was a little hesitant about it at first because I wanted to compare it with other ones, and I just felt like the monogram didn't pop out as much and looked dull, and the leather was a bit on the softer side, whereas I was expecting it to be a little stiffer, but I pulled the gun and bought it anyways just because I’ve been dying for this bag. The zipper on this bag is buttery smooth. I inspected it a little more as I got home and notice that the leather scarf loop looks crooked? I want some opinions on how the lining with the monogram looks on the front pocket, and just overall structure and shape of the bag. This is my second time seeing this bag in person and would like some expert opinions! Debating if I’m just being overly picky and return it or keep this bag. Here are some photos!
> ​



super cute and it actually looks great!


----------



## bunnieangel

I just exchanged my 2016 old model, made in Spain, psm yesterday. I had some fraying on the strap hooks and one of loose threading on one of my straps. I brought it in for repairs and within 3 months of bringing it in... Lv still didn't call me to let me know repairs were ready. I called cs and they didn't have any information on it so cs said that my local boutique would contact me. When they contacted me, they said repairs were "done" and my bag was "ready". They shipped the bag to me and when I received it, repairs were not done properly. The fraying was still there and they just tied the loose thread. I wrote a poor review on the repair they did. My local lv called and I explained why I was not happy with their service. They gave me options. I could send in my bag for repairs again. Or they could give me new straps to use the bag with the fraying and wait for a new bag to exchange. I decided to wait for a brand new psm. Because it was an exchange, I was prioritized. I was offered 2 old style psm before I was offered this new style psm. Overall look wise... The old style looks better. But functional wise... The new style is wayyyyyy better. It was such a tough decision for me but I am so glad I chose the new style. To be honest, I've never had any issues with cracking on the canvas of my old style psm, but I think it's cause I just never closed it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The fraying that came back after repairs



"repaired"



"repaired"



New style psm!


----------



## Constancex

Hi guys, 
I am not sure if I should return or keep this palm spring mini (new model), the alignment on the front is off. Also, I'm not sure if my handle at the top is uneven. Should i keep it or return? What do you guys think?

For those who own the new PSM, is the small pocket zipper tag the same size as the big zipper tag to open the big pocket? Because both of my zipper tags to pull open are the same size...I am not sure if thats normal since the old model is two different size tags


----------



## BABYY

Constancex said:


> Hi guys,
> I am not sure if I should return or keep this palm spring mini (new model), the alignment on the front is off. Also, I'm not sure if my handle at the top is uneven. Should i keep it or return? What do you guys think?
> 
> For those who own the new PSM, is the small pocket zipper tag the same size as the big zipper tag to open the big pocket? Because both of my zipper tags to pull open are the same size...I am not sure if thats normal since the old model is two different size tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577527
> View attachment 4577528
> View attachment 4577529
> View attachment 4577530




I’m looking at mines and both zippers are different sizes, the front pocket one being smaller than the main zipper


----------



## Constancex

BABYY said:


> I’m looking at mines and both zippers are different sizes, the front pocket one being smaller than the main zipper


Where is your PSM made in? Mines made in USA. I think i might return it because the sides are off too when i looked at other people new models. here is mines:


----------



## bunnieangel

Constancex said:


> Where is your PSM made in? Mines made in USA. I think i might return it because the sides are off too when i looked at other people new models. here is mines:


I don't think the sides will ever align because the two pieces of canvas arent going in the same direction.


----------



## Constancex

bunnieangel said:


> I don't think the sides will ever align because the two pieces of canvas arent going in the same direction.


yeah but i looked at other new models pics in this thread and their flowers are touching at least


----------



## BABYY

Constancex said:


> Where is your PSM made in? Mines made in USA. I think i might return it because the sides are off too when i looked at other people new models. here is mines:



Mines was made in France


----------



## Sidbx

Three months after i got my beloved PSM, the canvas on the lip covering the zip is starting to peel.  So sad especially considering all the effort taken to find it. 
I have enquired about a replacement with the new model but boutique hasn't got any in yet (they are showing the new SKU in the system but receiving the old model still -- not sure how this is even possible?). 

Honestly if the new version hadn't been launched, i would have been in a serious dilemma on what to exchange it with.


----------



## bunnieangel

Sidbx said:


> Three months after i got my beloved PSM, the canvas on the lip covering the zip is starting to peel.  So sad especially considering all the effort taken to find it.
> I have enquired about a replacement with the new model but boutique hasn't got any in yet (they are showing the new SKU in the system but receiving the old model still -- not sure how this is even possible?).
> 
> Honestly if the new version hadn't been launched, i would have been in a serious dilemma on what to exchange it with.


The new zipper is awesome. Buttery smooth!


----------



## Mimiiiz

Hey guys, I just received my brand new Palm Springs Mini and noticed this teeny tiny crack in the canvas on the left side of zipper on the lip, towards the bottom. It is very tiny and cannot be seen to the naked eye. I only noticed after focusing a light on the area and inspecting closely. Just wanted your thoughts/any advice if this is an issue and if I should return/exchange or should I just overlook this as this bag was so hard to get a hold of.
Is this normal for a brand new bag? And do you think it’ll become a problem in the future?
Thanks!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys, I just received my brand new Palm Springs Mini and noticed this teeny tiny crack in the canvas on the left side of zipper on the lip. It is very tiny and cannot be seen to the naked eye. I only noticed after focusing a light on the area and inspecting closely. Just wanted your thoughts/any advice if this is an issue and if I should return/exchange or should I just overlook this as this bag was so hard to get a hold of.
> Is this normal for a brand new bag? And do you think it’ll become a problem in the future?
> Thanks!


normal  to the cuts.

but there is other issues i see, why is there a second scrap below the cut and why is the flower already peeling on the flap. that’s something that would warrant a return for me


----------



## raspberrysyrup

has anyone in canada managed to get the new model yet? 

my home store hasn’t seen a new psm since sept


----------



## luxuryamanda

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys, I just received my brand new Palm Springs Mini and noticed this teeny tiny crack in the canvas on the left side of zipper on the lip, towards the bottom. It is very tiny and cannot be seen to the naked eye. I only noticed after focusing a light on the area and inspecting closely. Just wanted your thoughts/any advice if this is an issue and if I should return/exchange or should I just overlook this as this bag was so hard to get a hold of.
> Is this normal for a brand new bag? And do you think it’ll become a problem in the future?
> Thanks!


Hello Mimiiz,

As far as I can see, the psm you just received is the old model. With old model, there is no cuts or cracks whatsoever. I owned both old and new models, only the new ones have cuts at the zipper ending corners to prevent future cracks. Again, the old model should not have any cuts or cracks. If I were you, I would return it.

Cheers,


----------



## bunnieangel

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone in canada managed to get the new model yet?
> 
> my home store hasn’t seen a new psm since sept


I got one babe. Exchanged my old model one for a new model one. I'm from Toronto.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bunnieangel said:


> I got one babe. Exchanged my old model one for a new model one. I'm from Toronto.
> View attachment 4580483



:o which store? yorkdale holts has said they haven’t gotten one yet


----------



## bunnieangel

raspberrysyrup said:


> :o which store? yorkdale holts has said they haven’t gotten one yet


I wouldn't believe everything they say... Also I find the SA's at Yorkdale LV a little lost and clueless.... Because that's exactly where I got my bag exchanged! Lol!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bunnieangel said:


> I wouldn't believe everything they say... Also I find the SA's at Yorkdale LV a little lost and clueless.... Because that's exactly where I got my bag exchanged! Lol!


What.. What day did you end up getting it?
I don’t deal with SA’s I deal with the Store Director and the first bag in that store was supposed to be going to me. So it means that they didn’t put the bag aside for her or didn’t notify her that it came in.


----------



## bunnieangel

raspberrysyrup said:


> What.. What day did you end up getting it?
> I don’t deal with SA’s I deal with the Store Director and the first bag in that store was supposed to be going to me. So it means that they didn’t put the bag aside for her or didn’t notify her that it came in.


I picked up my bag last Monday. It was an exchange due to a complaint that I had made regarding a repair that they had done (I have written a post on this a page back or so) so I was dealing with the Client care services specialist. They told me that I would have priority as I already had a psm. I was offered 2 older style psm first but specifically wanted the new style.


----------



## bunnieangel

bunnieangel said:


> I just exchanged my 2016 old model, made in Spain, psm yesterday. I had some fraying on the strap hooks and one of loose threading on one of my straps. I brought it in for repairs and within 3 months of bringing it in... Lv still didn't call me to let me know repairs were ready. I called cs and they didn't have any information on it so cs said that my local boutique would contact me. When they contacted me, they said repairs were "done" and my bag was "ready". They shipped the bag to me and when I received it, repairs were not done properly. The fraying was still there and they just tied the loose thread. I wrote a poor review on the repair they did. My local lv called and I explained why I was not happy with their service. They gave me options. I could send in my bag for repairs again. Or they could give me new straps to use the bag with the fraying and wait for a new bag to exchange. I decided to wait for a brand new psm. Because it was an exchange, I was prioritized. I was offered 2 old style psm before I was offered this new style psm. Overall look wise... The old style looks better. But functional wise... The new style is wayyyyyy better. It was such a tough decision for me but I am so glad I chose the new style. To be honest, I've never had any issues with cracking on the canvas of my old style psm, but I think it's cause I just never closed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577050
> 
> The fraying that came back after repairs
> 
> View attachment 4577051
> 
> "repaired"
> 
> View attachment 4577052
> 
> "repaired"
> 
> View attachment 4577053
> 
> New style psm!


@raspberrysyrup this is the original post regarding my repair and why the exchange.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

bunnieangel said:


> I picked up my bag last Monday. It was an exchange due to a complaint that I had made regarding a repair that they had done (I have written a post on this a page back or so) so I was dealing with the Client care services specialist. They told me that I would have priority as I already had a psm. I was offered 2 older style psm first but specifically wanted the new style.


mines is supposed to be a replacement as well. the current one i have experienced some serious peeling issues. so i requested that one the new model became available i wanted one and that would be my replacement. i've been offered a few old models in the mean time to see if i wanted it, but refused them all because they didn't meet the standard i had for them. we'll see what happens,  i sent her a message and she's keeping me posted on the updates.


----------



## alyss

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone in canada managed to get the new model yet?
> 
> my home store hasn’t seen a new psm since sept



just got mine (I’m in Toronto) but had to call their Customer Service to order it. Only took two days to get from the day or ordering though!


----------



## Skwo559

Hey guys,  my order for psm in reverse has been acknowledged in 1/11/19, however the order status is “pending for availability”. I live in New Zealand so its almost impossible to buy one at the store. Im wondering if this means that my bag is backordered and theyre looking for stock? I called lv who has told me that my bag is still being made at a warehouse? I dont fully trust them and hopefully my order wont be cancelled.. could anyone give me an idea whats going on? Thanks


----------



## raspberrysyrup

alyss said:


> just got mine (I’m in Toronto) but had to call their Customer Service to order it. Only took two days to get from the day or ordering though!


thanks for the update, i was interested to see if stores gotten the the new model. i always have the option to do this too and have the bag exchanged.


----------



## Mikaelha

canto bight said:


> I thought maybe the MM would work better for me, but I was disappointed with that size too.


Why disappointed if I may ask? I’m considering this backpack in mm size or the pochette metis empreinte or reverse. (I already have the pochette metis mono)


----------



## Mikaelha

moniiique said:


> I finally got my hands on the MM after lusting for months and I was rather disappointed. Its going back.


Why disappointed if I may ask? I’m considering this backpack in mm size or the pochette metis empreinte or reverse. (I already have the pochette metis mono)


----------



## sienkie7

I just got my NEW model Palm springs mini backpack TWO weeks ago and the corners of the pockets have the protective coating peeling  going to take it in this weekend to see what can be done


----------



## fyn72

sienkie7 said:


> I just got my NEW model Palm springs mini backpack TWO weeks ago and the corners of the pockets have the protective coating peeling  going to take it in this weekend to see what can be done


What do you mean 'the protective coating' on the corners?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

sienkie7 said:


> I just got my NEW model Palm springs mini backpack TWO weeks ago and the corners of the pockets have the protective coating peeling  going to take it in this weekend to see what can be done


so they havent fixed this issue.. wow.

can youu post pics please?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

fyn72 said:


> What do you mean 'the protective coating' on the corners?


has happened to a few of mines in the past. the top clear layer will lift


----------



## fyn72

raspberrysyrup said:


> has happened to a few of mines in the past. the top clear layer will lift


oh really? wow haven't seen that oany of my bags


----------



## EmmJay

New version of Palm Springs mini. Made in France the 27th week.


----------



## kdoll

So happy to have her back in my collection! The new model is definitely SO much easier to use!


----------



## sienkie7

raspberrysyrup said:


> so they havent fixed this issue.. wow.
> 
> can youu post pics please?


It’s not super noticeable but more so in the sunlight. What do you think??


----------



## raspberrysyrup

sienkie7 said:


> View attachment 4585564
> 
> It’s not super noticeable but more so in the sunlight. What do you think??


so they haven't fixed the canvas. this unfortunately happens a lot with the older model. i thought they would fix it up because is the issue i had with mines. now im comntemplating just giving up the bag for good.


----------



## candypoo

Went into the store today to replenish my favourite fragrance. Totally did not expect this little guy. Has been on my wishlist since forever! My lovely SA kept it as a surprise for me knowing I was going to drop by to pick up my fragrance. It was the only one they had in store and I didn't even bother to check it at all. I just quickly paid and took a breather thereafter! 
In my country it's impossible to get one and the wait list is forever closed. What a wonderful day! 
Oh btw, my zipper is buttery smooth maybe because I put a charm on it. I love this old style more compared to the new one. Made in Spain 3169


----------



## rebecky

Does anyone else’s PSM have this bump in the back? I just recently bought the bag and noticed it and not entirely sure why it bends this way.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

rebecky said:


> Does anyone else’s PSM have this bump in the back? I just recently bought the bag and noticed it and not entirely sure why it bends this way.


 looks like a mis-stitch


----------



## jsszhng

Hi Everyone! 
I recently was lucky enough to get my hands on a brand new palm springs mini online. However, when I received it, I noticed the stitching on the front seems to be uneven. I've never bought a bag brand new before so I'm not really sure what is acceptable or not so I was wondering if anyone had any tips/advice/suggestions on whether this is an issue I should bring the bag into the store for or if this is to be expected/not a big deal and I should just keep the bag as is.


----------



## CloudMallow

rebecky said:


> Does anyone else’s PSM have this bump in the back? I just recently bought the bag and noticed it and not entirely sure why it bends this way.







mine is exactly the same. lol i wonder if these bags are made from the same person. anyway, i decided to keep it. everything else is perfect and  i think this little imperfection adds an unique characteristic to the bag. but if it bothers you, do exchange it for the one that sparks joy, after all this is not a minor purchase. good luck!


----------



## rebecky

CloudMallow said:


> View attachment 4586646
> 
> 
> mine is exactly the same. lol i wonder if these bags are made from the same person. anyway, i decided to keep it. everything else is perfect and  i think this little imperfection adds an unique characteristic to the bag. but if it bothers you, do exchange it for the one that sparks joy, after all this is not a minor purchase. good luck!



haha love the Marie Kondo vibe! But yes, I am looking into exchanging it soon. Was yours also made in the USA?


----------



## CloudMallow

rebecky said:


> haha love the Marie Kondo vibe! But yes, I am looking into exchanging it soon. Was yours also made in the USA?



yes, the older version, made in US (Texas), bought online and received it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Constancex

CloudMallow said:


> View attachment 4586646
> 
> 
> mine is exactly the same. lol i wonder if these bags are made from the same person. anyway, i decided to keep it. everything else is perfect and  i think this little imperfection adds an unique characteristic to the bag. but if it bothers you, do exchange it for the one that sparks joy, after all this is not a minor purchase. good luck!


Yes, i have the new PSM (made in USA) and it has that bump also.


----------



## LVlover13

I walked into the store this morning knowing I will be getting the alma bb in DE. Well as soon as I saw her sitting on the shelf like waiting for me to pick her, I forgot about everything! She was on the shelf right in front of me! So of course she went home with her new lover!


----------



## Sidbx

CloudMallow said:


> yes, the older version, made in US (Texas), bought online and received it about 3 weeks ago.


i have this bump too! mine is the new model made in France date code FL3139. I just exchanged it for the second time so i'm going to live with it as otherwise it is fine.


----------



## Marmotte

I was enjoying my vacation in NYC when I realised my Mini Palm Spring was torn up 




Went straight to my boutique as soon as I was back and they took it for repair - this will take up to 10 weeks...

SA told me that it was a known issue with the stitching of the zipper


----------



## bunnieangel

Marmotte said:


> I was enjoying my vacation in NYC when I realised my Mini Palm Spring was torn up
> 
> View attachment 4588077
> 
> 
> Went straight to my boutique as soon as I was back and they took it for repair - this will take up to 10 weeks...
> 
> SA told me that it was a known issue with the stitching of the zipper


Omglob! That sucks.... I'm assuming this is the version with the old zipper?


----------



## Sidbx

jsszhng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I recently was lucky enough to get my hands on a brand new palm springs mini online. However, when I received it, I noticed the stitching on the front seems to be uneven. I've never bought a bag brand new before so I'm not really sure what is acceptable or not so I was wondering if anyone had any tips/advice/suggestions on whether this is an issue I should bring the bag into the store for or if this is to be expected/not a big deal and I should just keep the bag as is.


I think this is normal.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Hi!
So I found this older model but the alignment in the front is slightly off centered.  Plus I think I want the newer model because the zipper is smoother right?  But I am not sure when the new model is available?  So should I take this or wait?  Thank you for you input!


----------



## bunnieangel

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hi!
> So I found this older model but the alignment in the front is slightly off centered.  Plus I think I want the newer model because the zipper is smoother right?  But I am not sure when the new model is available?  So should I take this or wait?  Thank you for you input!


I know people don't prefer the look of the new zipper. But the new zipper is way better. With the old zipper... I barely even zipped it up.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

bunnieangel said:


> I know people don't prefer the look of the new zipper. But the new zipper is way better. With the old zipper... I barely even zipped it up.


I don’t mind the look of the new zipper as long as it’s more functional.  Thank you for confirming that!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Palm Springs Mini Reverse online!


----------



## Marmotte

bunnieangel said:


> Omglob! That sucks.... I'm assuming this is the version with the old zipper?


Yes old version bought in August 2018


----------



## tempurabits

bunnieangel said:


> I got one babe. Exchanged my old model one for a new model one. I'm from Toronto.
> View attachment 4580483





raspberrysyrup said:


> What.. What day did you end up getting it?
> I don’t deal with SA’s I deal with the Store Director and the first bag in that store was supposed to be going to me. So it means that they didn’t put the bag aside for her or didn’t notify her that it came in.



@bunnieangel 
@raspberrysyrup

omg... i’m also waiting for my replacement due to a quality issue at the yorkdale store... they also told me i’m first on the waiting list and the first one is supposed to be mine since i have priority as its a replacement .... but i haven’t heard anything back. They offered me the old version as replacement before too but i wanted to wait for the new one

Just wondering when you guys sent the bag for repair & when they said they would replace it?

How long did you have to wait?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

tempurabits said:


> @bunnieangel
> @raspberrysyrup
> 
> omg... i’m also waiting for my replacement due to a quality issue at the yorkdale store... they also told me i’m first on the waiting list and the first one is supposed to be mine since i have priority as its a replacement .... but i haven’t heard anything back. They offered me the old version as replacement before too but i wanted to wait for the new one
> 
> Just wondering when you guys sent the bag for repair & when they said they would replace it?
> 
> How long did you have to wait?


honestly it's just given nature of who i'm dealing with, i usually do have priority. that being said, i'm opting for a replacement another way. i'm not waiting on them getting it, she said she'll get it sorted it for me.


----------



## tempurabits

raspberrysyrup said:


> honestly it's just given nature of who i'm dealing with, i usually do have priority. that being said, i'm opting for a replacement another way. i'm not waiting on them getting it, she said she'll get it sorted it for me.



How long have you been waiting for one? It’s actually my second replacement I had it replaced beginning of the year due to the same issue & i waited like 3-4 months for the right one also.


----------



## bunnieangel

tempurabits said:


> @bunnieangel
> @raspberrysyrup
> 
> omg... i’m also waiting for my replacement due to a quality issue at the yorkdale store... they also told me i’m first on the waiting list and the first one is supposed to be mine since i have priority as its a replacement .... but i haven’t heard anything back. They offered me the old version as replacement before too but i wanted to wait for the new one
> 
> Just wondering when you guys sent the bag for repair & when they said they would replace it?
> 
> How long did you have to wait?


I asked for an exchange around beginning of October and was offered the first bag (old zipper) on Oct 18th. I declined as I wanted the new zipper. Then on Oct 24th, I was offered another (old zipper). Again, declined. Then on Oct 28th, I was offered a new zipper psm.
I've never exchanged defected items at Louis Vuitton before so I thought this was quite quick... Considering this is a "high demand" item. 
I did ask them how long it would take when I first asked for the exchange and of course, their answer was very vague. Couldn't give an actual answer as they said they didn't know for sure. But that I had priority.
So I'm quite happy with how quickly the exchanged happened as I really expected months. 
How long have you been waiting for?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

tempurabits said:


> How long have you been waiting for one? It’s actually my second replacement I had it replaced beginning of the year due to the same issue & i waited like 3-4 months for the right one also.


i've been waiting since september. offered two bags in the mean time and declined both because they're old model. i think i'm turning in this bag and just getting the reverse monogram in the new model, i like the look of it better than the regular mono anyways.


----------



## strandedflower

LV recently gave me a replacement backpack. I didn’t look at it closely until now. Didn’t notice the bump at the top and kinda canvas bent on the right side. Wondering if I should ask for an exchange? Will the bent canvas smooth itself out over time?


----------



## fyn72

strandedflower said:


> LV recently gave me a replacement backpack. I didn’t look at it closely until now. Didn’t notice the bump at the top and kinda canvas bent on the right side. Wondering if I should ask for an exchange? Will the bent canvas smooth itself out over time?


This is normal, I've seen worse. My daughter has the NM one and some parts in the back look 'dented' but it's going to be against your body when wearing so will be like that anyway. Yours looks fine, I can't really see anything


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

strandedflower said:


> LV recently gave me a replacement backpack. I didn’t look at it closely until now. Didn’t notice the bump at the top and kinda canvas bent on the right side. Wondering if I should ask for an exchange? Will the bent canvas smooth itself out over time?


It looks fine to me.  I adore this cutie!  Enjoy!


----------



## strandedflower

fyn72 said:


> This is normal, I've seen worse. My daughter has the NM one and some parts in the back look 'dented' but it's going to be against your body when wearing so will be like that anyway. Yours looks fine, I can't really see anything





scorpiosgirl69 said:


> It looks fine to me.  I adore this cutie!  Enjoy!



Thank you guys for easing my worries!!


----------



## lallybelle

Why isn't the NM Mono PSM on the website. It's still showing the old. The reverse and other PS sizes are all showing the NM.


----------



## clonline

New version of mono PSM now online in Canada!  It's showing "Place in Cart" but I already purchased the My LV World Tour PSM.

Odd that they have both old and new version online.


----------



## EmmJay

lallybelle said:


> Why isn't the NM Mono PSM on the website. It's still showing the old. The reverse and other PS sizes are all showing the NM.


It’s available. https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-mini-monogram-nvprod1770370v


----------



## kbell

My little cutie - New model made in France the 43rd week of 2019 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Virginia_m03

hey everyone upon looking at the pictures at the new psm and it looks so cute but one of the main concerns from the old model was the rubbing of the canvas along the zipper but im noticing that in some pictures the new model seems to do the same thing cause the zipper is still close to the canvas. would this still effect peeling?


----------



## lallybelle

EmmJay said:


> It’s available. https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/palm-springs-mini-monogram-nvprod1770370v



Oh wow thanks. It literally wasn't like that before.


----------



## rebecky

Finally exchanged it and I’m so happy


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

rebecky said:


> Finally exchanged it and I’m so happy


Gorgeous!  Congratulations!  Isn’t it the most adorable thing ever??


----------



## rebecky

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!  Isn’t it the most adorable thing ever??


yes yes and yes!


----------



## mandaart3

I just bought one, I should have taken a picture before I boxed it back up  but it had a tight stitch or something that gave it a wicked pucker on the top, so disappointing, it took me forever to get my hands on one and now its heading back. They are so cute, I was sooooo sad.


----------



## rebecky

mandaart3 said:


> I just bought one, I should have taken a picture before I boxed it back up  but it had a tight stitch or something that gave it a wicked pucker on the top, so disappointing, it took me forever to get my hands on one and now its heading back. They are so cute, I was sooooo sad.


same here! I took it in to the store and was lucky enough that they were willing to exchange. Definitely try your luck there!


----------



## speedturner

Place in cart for mono n reverse US website


----------



## raspberrysyrup

my replacement is on its way!! had a choice between the mono and the reverse. i ended up choosing the reverse. although i love the mono in the old model, i'm really liking the reverse in the new model and how the zipper isn't super strinking against the canvas. will be here next week, can't wait!!!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.

When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.  

Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?

Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!


I ordered both too and kept the mono because it goes better with my wardrobe. The reverse was too much for my liking and I couldn’t unsee the peanut butter effect of the reverse. I also have so many LV straps that compliment the mono better than the reverse. I have never used the straps that came with the backpack.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

EmmJay said:


> I ordered both too and kept the mono because it goes better with my wardrobe. The reverse was too much for my liking and I couldn’t unsee the peanut butter effect of the reverse. I also have so many LV straps that compliment the mono better than the reverse. I have never used the straps that came with the backpack.


As always you made some great points!  Ok what strap are you using with this?  As you can see I’m vertically challenged so the straps are too long.  I took off the shorter ends and kind of created a hack job to make the straps shorter. I recently bought the monogram strap 16mm to wear with the Favorite MM Monogram which looks and feel way better than the non-adjustable strap that came with the Favorite.  I think I can use that if I wear the PSM as a crossbody.  But not sure what to use for straps as a Backpack?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!


tbh the reverse actually goes with a lot more than you think. i used to have the old model reverse before i traded it in the for the mono. i would agree with you, the reverse piece you have is better constructed compared to the mono. it all comes down to what makes your heart sing when you look at it.


----------



## kbell

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!



In most bags I prefer classic mono but for some reason in this little bag I love & prefer the reverse. For me it’s going to be a casual bag, carried mostly slung over my shoulder & I think it will be fine with whatever I’m wearing. I’m short so I criss crossed my straps at the top & it brought the bag up another inch or 2 if I wear it as an actual backpack. They both look great on you! Good luck with your decision. I dont think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> As always you made some great points!  Ok what strap are you using with this?  As you can see I’m vertically challenged so the straps are too long.  I took off the shorter ends and kind of created a hack job to make the straps shorter. I recently bought the monogram strap 16mm to wear with the Favorite MM Monogram which looks and feel way better than the non-adjustable strap that came with the Favorite.  I think I can use that if I wear the PSM as a crossbody.  But not sure what to use for straps as a Backpack?


Here’s a video on how to shorten the straps.


----------



## rebecky

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!


Both of them are stunning! Absolutely love your collection as well  I agree with kbell, both reverse and mono look great on you. Best of luck choosing!


----------



## shishkabob

kbell said:


> In most bags I prefer classic mono but for some reason in this little bag I love & prefer the reverse. For me it’s going to be a casual bag, carried mostly slung over my shoulder & I think it will be fine with whatever I’m wearing. I’m short so I criss crossed my straps at the top & it brought the bag up another inch or 2 if I wear it as an actual backpack. They both look great on you! Good luck with your decision. I dont think you can go wrong either way.


I cris cross mine too and it is perfect for a backpack and shoulder bag (lining them up together) I don't loop them through the d-ring


----------



## mzroyalflyness

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!


I’m bias since I have it in reverse! I feel like the monogram is seen everywhere and the reverse gives it a little edge and IMO goes with everything still. I recently bought mine I’m wondering if I can exchange for the new model one


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

I went in to return the Reverse and I took the Mono in to ask about the sticky zipper and they just got one in today so they exchanged it for me.  This one is thicker or less mushy, better alignments, smooth zipper and MIF.  So I’m satisfied!  Thank you for all your help!

Oh while I was waiting for my SA I saw another lady with her PSM and I complimented her on her bag.  That was when she showed me half of the zipper on the top half had ripped off the bag!!  It was the older model.  She said she had it for 8 months.  Yikes!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

are all the new models made in france?


----------



## rebecky

raspberrysyrup said:


> are all the new models made in france?


Not all of them. When I was exchanging at the store they had two new models. One was made in france and one was made in the USA


----------



## raspberrysyrup

rebecky said:


> Not all of them. When I was exchanging at the store they had two new models. One was made in france and one was made in the USA


all i know is mines better be made in france lol


----------



## Leo the Lion

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Help me decide!  I only want to keep one but I like both equally for different reasons.
> 
> When I put them side by side I can see than the Reverse is more structured making the zipper glides like butter.  The Reverse is just perfect!  But monogram is classic and goes with everything.
> 
> Please look at the other 4 bags I bought recently and tell me if I should add classic monogram or reverse?
> 
> Thank you!


Both are beautiful but I am loving the reverse on you


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

raspberrysyrup said:


> are all the new models made in france?


Nope, the new model I returned due to sticky zipper was made in Spain.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Leo the Lion said:


> Both are beautiful but I am loving the reverse on you


Thank you.  It was such a perfect bag too.  But I am old and felt like it was a tad too “loud” for me too pull off. I ended up going with the classic monogram.  Was tempted to keep both but I know that I get sick of things too quickly so I would rather have a variety of bags than two of the same bag.  Trying to decide if I want the Nano Noe since the Nano Speedy is impossible to get.


----------



## jess38

Mine came after stalking the website for a week. It is made in Spain. Anyone of you has MIS? Is it common for the Palm Springs mini to be MIS or MIF?


----------



## kbell

jess38 said:


> Mine came after stalking the website for a week. It is made in Spain. Anyone of you has MIS? Is it common for the Palm Springs mini to be MIS or MIF?



Says on the website it could be made in the USA, France or Spain.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> Mine came after stalking the website for a week. It is made in Spain. Anyone of you has MIS? Is it common for the Palm Springs mini to be MIS or MIF?


The one I returned was MIS.  I returned it b/c the zipper was sticky in one area.  The new one they gave me is MIF and zipper is smooth like butter.  I’m sure yours is gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> The one I returned was MIS.  I returned it b/c the zipper was sticky in one area.  The new one they gave me is MIF and zipper is smooth like butter.  I’m sure yours is gorgeous.  Enjoy!


Wow congrats! Mini is so hard to come by so I Guess I will treasure it even it is MIS! At least it is still from Europe and not from another country like Usa. The zipper is really a tad too hard to open and close, do you think you will put a charm on it to make it smoother or you prefer to use it as it is?


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> The one I returned was MIS.  I returned it b/c the zipper was sticky in one area.  The new one they gave me is MIF and zipper is smooth like butter.  I’m sure yours is gorgeous.  Enjoy!


By the way, is yours the new or old version? Which one do you prefer? I love the look of the older version but the zipper is really hard to open and close!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> By the way, is yours the new or old version? Which one do you prefer? I love the look of the older version but the zipper is really hard to open and close!


I saw both versions but I went with the newer one.  The zipper is so much easier to open and close.  The difficulty with the zipper in the older model is a deal breaker for me.  I don’t want to fight with my bag every time I carry it.  I’m that person who wears her purse unzipped because I want easy access.  I thought about getting a charm to attach to the zipper pull but as is I can easily open and close the bag one handed so maybe I won’t need one.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

got my replacement reverse today. it's miu, slight let down, but it's okay. everything else (including alignments) are perfect. so i'm content


----------



## lmrarang

Is LV acknowledging then that the old psm is prone to damage since they came up with the new design?  My concern is I have the old psm and still looks great but down the line let’s says after a year or two if it breaks will they exchange it right away?


----------



## asimmy627

I called in Nordstrom LV in Chicago last week, and by chance they had just gotten a monogram PSM off of the truck that day! She facetimed me and the bag was perfect, made in France, with new zipper. Plus Nordstrom is having a bonus event so I ended up with $245 in Nordstrom notes. Couldn't say no to that deal!


----------



## jess38

I wonder how much has the psm increase over the years since 2016.. seems like it is forever out of stock


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> I wonder how much has the psm increase over the years since 2016.. seems like it is forever out of stock


It was $1590 now $1960 so that’s a $370 increase in 3 years.


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> It was $1590 now $1960 so that’s a $370 increase in 3 years.


So every year there is a $100+ increase..


----------



## TianaMB

Scored this beauty online the other week. Made in France new model. Be still my beating heart! 

I’ve scored a few online over the past several months (returned or sold cause I wanted to the new model) and they always seem to pop up around 4-5pm PST if that’s helpful to anyone


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

TianaMB said:


> Scored this beauty online the other week. Made in France new model. Be still my beating heart!
> 
> I’ve scored a few online over the past several months (returned or sold cause I wanted to the new model) and they always seem to pop up around 4-5pm PST if that’s helpful to anyone


Perfection!  I love it.  You’re making me regret returning mine!  Lol


----------



## jess38

anyone encounter difficulty in removing the straps? I want to move the strap shorter as it is too long for me but i am afraid to spoil the leather...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> anyone encounter difficulty in removing the straps? I want to move the strap shorter as it is too long for me but i am afraid to spoil the leather...


Oh it’s super easy.  Just angle the part with the nub thing and push it through.  You won’t damage it.


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Oh it’s super easy.  Just angle the part with the nub thing and push it through.  You won’t damage it.


i just did it.. i pulled very hard and it came out.. it caused some minor creases in the leather so guess i will not adjust it again in fear to ruin the leather.. i set at the 5th hole for both crossbody and backpack so i do not need to adjust each time. Which hole did you choose?


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> i just did it.. i pulled very hard and it came out.. it caused some minor creases in the leather so guess i will not adjust it again in fear to ruin the leather.. i set at the 5th hole for both crossbody and backpack so i do not need to adjust each time. Which hole did you choose?


Hold on.  As soon as I send my kid to school I’ll show you!


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Hold on.  As soon as I send my kid to school I’ll show you!


sure and thanks! i will be waiting~~~


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> sure and thanks! i will be waiting~~~


Actually go back two pages on page 221 Emmjay posted a video on how to adjust the strap and that’s the method I used!  I’m only 5’ so this method gives me the perfect length!


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Actually go back two pages on page 221 Emmjay posted a video on how to adjust the strap and that’s the method I used!  I’m only 5’ so this method gives me the perfect length!


Here’s the link LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack


----------



## EmmJay

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Actually go back two pages on page 221 Emmjay posted a video on how to adjust the strap and that’s the method I used!  I’m only 5’ so this method gives me the perfect length!


You can long press on the comment and a URL will pop up. If you copy and paste that link it will take you back to the comment without having to scroll to a certain page.


----------



## jess38

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Actually go back two pages on page 221 Emmjay posted a video on how to adjust the strap and that’s the method I used!  I’m only 5’ so this method gives me the perfect length!


I had watched! But because I want to use it as both crossbody and backpack so if I use that method it will be abit troublesome to keep readjusting each time I want to switch from crossbody to backpack


----------



## kbell

jess38 said:


> I had watched! But because I want to use it as both crossbody and backpack so if I use that method it will be abit troublesome to keep readjusting each time I want to switch from crossbody to backpack



Do you have a different strap you can use crossbody? I’m probably going to use my PM strap if I want to wear it that way, or I have a plain black strap. That way I’m not always adjusting. I have mine on the shortest because I’m short & the shortest is too short for comfortable crossbody on me.


----------



## jess38

kbell said:


> Do you have a different strap you can use crossbody? I’m probably going to use my PM strap if I want to wear it that way, or I have a plain black strap. That way I’m not always adjusting. I have mine on the shortest because I’m short & the shortest is too short for comfortable crossbody on me.


But you need to remove that 2 straps if you want to use as crossbody? If not the 2 straps will be left hanging there?


----------



## kbell

jess38 said:


> But you need to remove that 2 straps if you want to use as crossbody? If not the 2 straps will be left hanging there?



Yes but it’s easy to remove them just disconnect from the d rings with the clips. No adjusting.


----------



## jess38

kbell said:


> Yes but it’s easy to remove them just disconnect from the d rings with the clips. No adjusting.


But I am afraid constant removing the leather part on the D rings will cause wear and tear on the leather as the leather already bent in order to connect to the D rings..


----------



## kbell

jess38 said:


> But I am afraid constant removing the leather part on the D rings will cause wear and tear on the leather as the leather already bent in order to connect to the D rings..



I did not bend my leather around the D rings. I have them both on the shortest setting then criss crossed at the top. I did not bend the leather straps like in the video. So I just unclip at all 4 rings with no adjustment to the leather straps what so ever.


----------



## asimmy627

Finally here! Im going to get the mini ice chain from HRH to dress it up a bit


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

asimmy627 said:


> View attachment 4597025
> View attachment 4597026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally here! Im going to get the mini ice chain from HRH to dress it up a bit


Congratulations she’s a beauty!!  Enjoy your new cutie!


----------



## jess38

Should I add this charm to my bag?


----------



## jess38

jess38 said:


> Should I add this charm to my bag?


Or should I just leave it as it is so it will look more classic? Personally I do not like my bags to be complicated and prefer to leave it as it is but thought I do not have any use for this charm as it was a gift so try on my psm. Actually by putting a charm doesn’t make the zipper easy to open and close. It feels the same to me and I’m afraid the gold plate on the psm zipper may fade overtime from the pulling movement from the charm...


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

jess38 said:


> Or should I just leave it as it is so it will look more classic? Personally I do not like my bags to be complicated and prefer to leave it as it is but thought I do not have any use for this charm as it was a gift so try on my psm. Actually by putting a charm doesn’t make the zipper easy to open and close. It feels the same to me and I’m afraid the gold plate on the psm zipper may fade overtime from the pulling movement from the charm...


I would prefer not. But then again I am old and a minimalist.  Plus the charm looks too big for the bag.  Maybe others can give you better advice.


----------



## rebecky

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I would prefer not. But then again I am old and a minimalist.  Plus the charm looks too big for the bag.  Maybe others can give you better advice.


I second this. If the charm isn’t adding any aesthetic or easier access in opening the bag, I would not use the charm. Unless! The charm is sentimental to you, then definitely leave it on.


----------



## speedturner

jess38 said:


> Or should I just leave it as it is so it will look more classic? Personally I do not like my bags to be complicated and prefer to leave it as it is but thought I do not have any use for this charm as it was a gift so try on my psm. Actually by putting a charm doesn’t make the zipper easy to open and close. It feels the same to me and I’m afraid the gold plate on the psm zipper may fade overtime from the pulling movement from the charm...


Wanted to add a Charm on mine too, but I was also worried the gold would start to tarnish faster than without one. So I didn’t.


----------



## JY1217

Just got mine 
Not a big fan of the original straps so I thought a reverse one would be interesting.


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

JY1217 said:


> Just got mine
> Not a big fan of the original straps so I thought a reverse one would be interesting.


So beautiful!  Can you do a modeling shot?  I bought the 16mm monogram strap for the Favorite that was going to use with this.  But I also have the PM Reverse strap I can use as well.  Just don’t have the one you bought though.  Thank you!


----------



## YanMindy

hi everyone, does your bag has this problem.  both sides below the handle look 'sunken in'.   got this bag in jan 2019.  but it is not a daily bag for me.  juz took it out recently and i notice this.  is this a defect?


----------



## bella89

I was amazed how many I saw in the LV store on 5th Avenue today.  I counted 4 on display.


----------



## enjoy1

Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.


----------



## shishkabob

YanMindy said:


> hi everyone, does your bag has this problem.  both sides below the handle look 'sunken in'.   got this bag in jan 2019.  but it is not a daily bag for me.  juz took it out recently and i notice this.  is this a defect?


Mine changes shape all the time. The canvas is soft, you can probably "squeeze" the dent out


----------



## shishkabob

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.


No, I don't think so. You're past the return time frame.


----------



## fyn72

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.


No definitely not! they won't exchange just because the zipper annoys you. You may as well sell it and wait until a new version comes available to purchase


----------



## fyn72

YanMindy said:


> hi everyone, does your bag has this problem.  both sides below the handle look 'sunken in'.   got this bag in jan 2019.  but it is not a daily bag for me.  juz took it out recently and i notice this.  is this a defect?


This is normal, it's not a structured bag. Its soft canvas


----------



## enjoy1

shishkabob said:


> No, I don't think so. You're past the return time frame.





fyn72 said:


> No definitely not! they won't exchange just because the zipper annoys you. You may as well sell it and wait until a new version comes available to purchase



Thank you. I kind of figured this...but thought I would check with you guys.

I did just do a close inspection of my bag in case I missed any defaults.... and it is perfect, so I guess I'm stuck . I just need to decide what to do.


----------



## EmmJay

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.


Hi! I would take it in to the store to show them how difficult it is for you to use the zipper on the bag. It is unrealistic for them to expect you to use something that has a design flaw. I had this issue on a bumbag that was beyond the return period. My CA replaced my bumbag for me. They cannot say no unless you ask. I’ve never not been taken care of by LV if I’ve had an issue with my bags.
Also, another member sent me a PM about the magnet on her favorite. It was very weak and it was beyond the return period. I suggested she take it in to the store. The first store told her the magnet was fine. She took it to another store and the CA agreed with her that the magnet was very weak. She received a store credit and bought something else.
Good luck!


----------



## sunnyore

I need opinion help you guys. I picked up my PSM about a week ago and while most of the bag is perfect, the pocket flap alignment is off. I went through this entire thread looking at other ppl’s PSM and it seems majority have pretty good alignment. I do agree that in the end it’s really what I am comfortable with but then I keep changing my mind daily. I really want to start using the bag but haven’t yet in case I want to exchange. I also already ordered a second PSM and while that bag’s flap alignment was perfect, I found several other issues with it that the CA also noticed so I returned the new one right away. The CA suggest I come in the store when they open but there’s no guarantee they’ll have new ones in store and I live about 30 minutes away from my closest LV. So now I’m back to trying to convince myself I am ok with this misalignment. Would anyone be kind to share if this would be ok for them or they would return/exchange? My mind keeps changing on me that I think I’m going crazy so would appreciate other people’s inputs. Thanks!


----------



## Constancex

sunnyore said:


> View attachment 4604469
> View attachment 4604470
> 
> 
> I need opinion help you guys. I picked up my PSM about a week ago and while most of the bag is perfect, the pocket flap alignment is off. I went through this entire thread looking at other ppl’s PSM and it seems majority have pretty good alignment. I do agree that in the end it’s really what I am comfortable with but then I keep changing my mind daily. I really want to start using the bag but haven’t yet in case I want to exchange. I also already ordered a second PSM and while that bag’s flap alignment was perfect, I found several other issues with it that the CA also noticed so I returned the new one right away. The CA suggest I come in the store when they open but there’s no guarantee they’ll have new ones in store and I live about 30 minutes away from my closest LV. So now I’m back to trying to convince myself I am ok with this misalignment. Would anyone be kind to share if this would be ok for them or they would return/exchange? My mind keeps changing on me that I think I’m going crazy so would appreciate other people’s inputs. Thanks!


Looks fine to me! if its bothering you, i would return it


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

Mine


sunnyore said:


> View attachment 4604469
> View attachment 4604470
> 
> 
> I need opinion help you guys. I picked up my PSM about a week ago and while most of the bag is perfect, the pocket flap alignment is off. I went through this entire thread looking at other ppl’s PSM and it seems majority have pretty good alignment. I do agree that in the end it’s really what I am comfortable with but then I keep changing my mind daily. I really want to start using the bag but haven’t yet in case I want to exchange. I also already ordered a second PSM and while that bag’s flap alignment was perfect, I found several other issues with it that the CA also noticed so I returned the new one right away. The CA suggest I come in the store when they open but there’s no guarantee they’ll have new ones in store and I live about 30 minutes away from my closest LV. So now I’m back to trying to convince myself I am ok with this misalignment. Would anyone be kind to share if this would be ok for them or they would return/exchange? My mind keeps changing on me that I think I’m going crazy so would appreciate other people’s inputs. Thanks!


Mine looks similar but it doesn’t bother me.  I bought the Pochette Métis way before I started reading the posts and turned out mine is very lopsided but I never noticed before! Lol. But if it bothers you now it might continue to bother you later.  So maybe wait for a different one?  They are not hard to find.  My store has at least one in every day.


----------



## sunnyore

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> Mine
> 
> Mine looks similar but it doesn’t bother me.  I bought the Pochette Métis way before I started reading the posts and turned out mine is very lopsided but I never noticed before! Lol. But if it bothers you now it might continue to bother you later.  So maybe wait for a different one?  They are not hard to find.  My store has at least one in every day.



I remember seeing your replacement and thought it looked pretty good! Clearly it did bother me because I ordered a replacement but that ended up being a waste of time. And I guess now I'm wondering if I'm overreacting and deep down I think I can be ok with it. It's the whole a 2k bag should be perfection internal struggle. So if you guys don't think its too flawed then I can come to peace with it. This one is also made in France so maybe we have the same artisan lol


----------



## raspberrysyrup

sunnyore said:


> View attachment 4604469
> View attachment 4604470
> 
> 
> I need opinion help you guys. I picked up my PSM about a week ago and while most of the bag is perfect, the pocket flap alignment is off. I went through this entire thread looking at other ppl’s PSM and it seems majority have pretty good alignment. I do agree that in the end it’s really what I am comfortable with but then I keep changing my mind daily. I really want to start using the bag but haven’t yet in case I want to exchange. I also already ordered a second PSM and while that bag’s flap alignment was perfect, I found several other issues with it that the CA also noticed so I returned the new one right away. The CA suggest I come in the store when they open but there’s no guarantee they’ll have new ones in store and I live about 30 minutes away from my closest LV. So now I’m back to trying to convince myself I am ok with this misalignment. Would anyone be kind to share if this would be ok for them or they would return/exchange? My mind keeps changing on me that I think I’m going crazy so would appreciate other people’s inputs. Thanks!


my last monogram one looked like this. tbh i would be okay with this, it is just fine especially if everythin else is there


----------



## raspberrysyrup

soooooooo i'm having an issue lol. i got a replacement for my peeling monogram v1 but in reverse (i had this in the old version at one point too, but let it go) and new model. got a message from my girl telling me that she has one in monogram now and i could exchange it if really want the monogram still. im so torn, i'm definitely not going to invest in the bag agan in two colors (it'll always have some issue). but im conflicted, do i keep the reverse or do i get the monogram? what would you do?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

sienkie7 said:


> View attachment 4585564
> 
> It’s not super noticeable but more so in the sunlight. What do you think??



just a question, where was yours made? and whats the date code?


----------



## fyn72

enjoy1 said:


> Thank you. I kind of figured this...but thought I would check with you guys.
> 
> I did just do a close inspection of my bag in case I missed any defaults.... and it is perfect, so I guess I'm stuck . I just need to decide what to do.


Have you tried wax on the zipper? or lead pencil?


----------



## EmmJay

raspberrysyrup said:


> soooooooo i'm having an issue lol. i got a replacement for my peeling monogram v1 but in reverse (i had this in the old version at one point too, but let it go) and new model. got a message from my girl telling me that she has one in monogram now and i could exchange it if really want the monogram still. im so torn, i'm definitely not going to invest in the bag agan in two colors (it'll always have some issue). but im conflicted, do i keep the reverse or do i get the monogram? what would you do?


I chose the mono bc the reverse was just too much reverse for me. The mono works better with my wardrobe. Also, the reverse reminded me of peanut butter and I couldn’t unsee it.


----------



## Sidbx

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.



after buying mine, i used it constantly (more than a few times a week)  and after only three months i noticed slight peeling on the canvas where the zipper is... so my advice is, just keep using the bag and see if the peeling happens and then you will have grounds for an exchange.


----------



## candypoo

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.


I use a bag charm on my zipper. 100 times better to zip and unzip  I just hold the bag charm to zip/unzip it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sad to say my backpack started to peel near the zipper.  My SA said it's a common problem with my batch.  She said I can do an even exchange or wait for the new version backpack.  I had mine for almost 2 years.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

candypoo said:


> I use a bag charm on my zipper. 100 times better to zip and unzip  I just hold the bag charm to zip/unzip it.
> View attachment 4604701


Does that charm hold you AirPods? Where from?


----------



## enjoy1

enjoy1 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked....
> I got my PSM a about 2 months ago, and I hardly ever carry it because I HATE the zipper. I have tried everything to make it work better and it just stinks. It is SO hard to open and close. So I carry this bag for a couple of days then put it back in my closet. So my question is.... Will LV exchange my bag for the new version if I don't have anything "officially wrong" (cracking etc) But want the new version for the new zipper? I am planning on going into the LV store this week.



UPDATE: I went into the LV store today and they ended up sending my bag off to "repair".   When I went in and spoke to the SA, she thought they should give me store credit, even though it had been 5 months (longer than I thought) but when the manager got involved he said he wanted to send it off to repair and thought they might replace the entire zipper. He said it would take 4-6 weeks. Has anyone heard of this being done?


----------



## candypoo

mzroyalflyness said:


> Does that charm hold you AirPods? Where from?


Haha they look like airpods right? It's actually my hand sanitizer holder.. Bath & Bodyworks pocketbac


----------



## EmmJay

enjoy1 said:


> UPDATE: I went into the LV store today and they ended up sending my bag off to "repair".   When I went in and spoke to the SA, she thought they should give me store credit, even though it had been 5 months (longer than I thought) but when the manager got involved he said he wanted to send it off to repair and thought they might replace the entire zipper. He said it would take 4-6 weeks. Has anyone heard of this being done?


Yes, this is the standard time frame that they quote on zipper replacements. However, you might receive it back sooner. If it comes back and the zipper is still difficult, then you should absolutely get store credit or exchange. 
I hope you took before pics of your bag in the store before you gave it to the store to ship for repairs. I had a bag returned from repair and it was damaged. Thankfully, I had pics that I took in store and my CA knew that it wasn’t sent for repair damaged. I received store credit. I always take before pics of my bag in store before I let the store send it for repairs.


----------



## LVlover13

Hi everyone, I have a question regarding the zipper issue. Would LV always repair the zipper or exchange the backpack if the zipper causes peeling to the canvas no matter what?


----------



## lallybelle

Peeling they will give you an exchange. Repairing the zipper would do nothing to fix that issue. I would think the only time they would replace the zipper was if the bag was otherwise fine, but the zipper was too sticky like in the case above or as happened in a few cases the zipper just became partially detached.


----------



## LVlover13

Thanks! The SA also told me to bring it in if there's any issue but I would like to know about your experiences with the bag as I just got it recently. Knowing that gives me a peace of mind and now I will just enjoy using the bag knowing that they will fix/exchange it if the common issues arise.


----------



## lallybelle

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks! The SA also told me to bring it in if there's any issue but I would like to know about your experiences with the bag as I just got it recently. Knowing that gives me a peace of mind and now I will just enjoy using the bag knowing that they will fix/exchange it if the common issues arise.



I actually had the peeling issue with my PM size. It was really small but I took it in and they replaced on the spot. the CS rep didn't even flinch, it was all done in 2 minutes. It may have helped that I took it up to After Sales @ the Flagship on 5th Avenue so they've probably seen all sorts of issues and know that was the appropriate response.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

candypoo said:


> Haha they look like airpods right? It's actually my hand sanitizer holder.. Bath & Bodyworks pocketbac


----------



## jess38

PSM with the new zipper added to bag on sg website now


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lol anyone see the new psm they have for the league of legends collection? looks a mess


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's my replacement!  I couldn't be happier!!  I love this version better!!


----------



## JY1217

scorpiosgirl69 said:


> So beautiful!  Can you do a modeling shot?  I bought the 16mm monogram strap for the Favorite that was going to use with this.  But I also have the PM Reverse strap I can use as well.  Just don’t have the one you bought though.  Thank you!


Sorry I reply late..the bandouliere xl strap is really perfect for the PSM to do crossbody . I'm a guy btw, 5'6, this is how it is on me, I was in a thick coat and scarf.


----------



## caathyn

Hey ladies! At first i wasn’t sold on the new zipper psm it just looked different but now seeing all the positive feedback on the zipper I am considering exchanging mine in. The zipper has been an issue for me and I feel like I baby the bag a lot when unzipping it, fearful it will stuff up the zipper  I purchased it in August this year and the coating on the rings for the straps have peeled and have only used it a handful of times... 

So just putting it out there do you guys suggest I exchange it for a new one? Do you guys all love the new zipper style? How long was the wait? I feel like with Xmas around the corner I probably won’t get an offer til next year! (I’m located in Australia btw!)


----------



## sunnyore

caathyn said:


> Hey ladies! At first i wasn’t sold on the new zipper psm it just looked different but now seeing all the positive feedback on the zipper I am considering exchanging mine in. The zipper has been an issue for me and I feel like I baby the bag a lot when unzipping it, fearful it will stuff up the zipper  I purchased it in August this year and the coating on the rings for the straps have peeled and have only used it a handful of times...
> 
> So just putting it out there do you guys suggest I exchange it for a new one? Do you guys all love the new zipper style? How long was the wait? I feel like with Xmas around the corner I probably won’t get an offer til next year! (I’m located in Australia btw!)



I just got mine a few weeks ago and I love it. I played around with an old version PSM reverse at the store and the zipper was just so terrible to use. The SA said he could wax it but I also remember all the other issues that's been discussed here. I don't really want to have be careful every time I use the bag so I love how smooth the zipper is on the new version. Obvious it hasn't been out long enough to know if it has its own issue but so far I love using it. And I can't speak for Australia but here in the US it seems to be popping up regularly online and the SA at the store said they're getting more and more shipments in for the holiday season. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long!


----------



## jlynna

Marmotte said:


> I was enjoying my vacation in NYC when I realised my Mini Palm Spring was torn up
> 
> View attachment 4588077
> 
> 
> Went straight to my boutique as soon as I was back and they took it for repair - this will take up to 10 weeks...
> 
> SA told me that it was a known issue with the stitching of the zipper



I have a similar issue with my bag.  Did you have to pay for it?  If its a known issue they didn't offer credit or to replace the bag?


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

JY1217 said:


> Sorry I reply late..the bandouliere xl strap is really perfect for the PSM to do crossbody . I'm a guy btw, 5'6, this is how it is on me, I was in a thick coat and scarf.


I LOVE it!!  It looks so good on you!  Is the strap adjustable though?  I might be too short if it’s not.


----------



## Marmotte

jlynna said:


> I have a similar issue with my bag.  Did you have to pay for it?  If its a known issue they didn't offer credit or to replace the bag?


Hi, I gave the bag for repair weeks ago and still no news... will keep you posted..


----------



## Graciiiiie

Does anyone know if the PSM is even possible to buy in the US anymore? I just moved over from Australia so I dont have a CA anymore and I live hours from a store, so it is basically impossible to cultivate any sort of new CA relationship I frequently check online and was just rudely told by online services that they won't waitlist it any more and have no idea when it will be available again. I have wanted this bag for such a long time it's just ridiculous that it should be this difficult. Any advice is appreciated!!
TIA!!


----------



## EmmJay

Graciiiiie said:


> Does anyone know if the PSM is even possible to buy in the US anymore? I just moved over from Australia so I dont have a CA anymore and I live hours from a store, so it is basically impossible to cultivate any sort of new CA relationship I frequently check online and was just rudely told by online services that they won't waitlist it any more and have no idea when it will be available again. I have wanted this bag for such a long time it's just ridiculous that it should be this difficult. Any advice is appreciated!!
> TIA!!


Ck this thread for info on online availability.https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-are-you-stalking-today.980729/page-1169#post-33494070


----------



## bella89

Graciiiiie said:


> Does anyone know if the PSM is even possible to buy in the US anymore? I just moved over from Australia so I dont have a CA anymore and I live hours from a store, so it is basically impossible to cultivate any sort of new CA relationship I frequently check online and was just rudely told by online services that they won't waitlist it any more and have no idea when it will be available again. I have wanted this bag for such a long time it's just ridiculous that it should be this difficult. Any advice is appreciated!!
> TIA!!



There were tons in the store in NYC on 5th Avenue during the weekend after Black Friday.  I would keep stalking online or if you can't get help through online services, try calling a LV in a department store.


----------



## shayna07

Has anyone had trouble with the canvas peeling on the corners of the front pocket? Just noticed my brand new replacement is....


----------



## EmmJay

shayna07 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the canvas peeling on the corners of the front pocket? Just noticed my brand new replacement is....


This is a common defect for canvas. Please take it to LV so they can assist you.


----------



## Graciiiiie

bella89 said:


> There were tons in the store in NYC on 5th Avenue during the weekend after Black Friday.  I would keep stalking online or if you can't get help through online services, try calling a LV in a department store.


Thank you so much!! This is super helpful. Going to keep online stalking and cross my fingers!!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

shayna07 said:


> Has anyone had trouble with the canvas peeling on the corners of the front pocket? Just noticed my brand new replacement is....


this spot will always peel no matter what. ive seen a total of 10 psm and they all peeled at some point in these very locations. the peeling wont get worse and will settle. it's the folded canvas and the sharp point


----------



## caathyn

I have the old style PSM purchased in June this year and after reading through this thread my bag had fraying at one of the rings and front black tabs had split so i took it back into LV last week to get assessed. They tried to give me a buzz yesterday but I missed it and text me that it can be repaired and it will take 10 weeks. I was really banking on getting it replaced since I really wanted the new zipper style since I have to baby my current one, afraid the zipper will damage the lip if I pull it to hard.  I’ve seen the photos of repairs and how they puncture it with more holes or do a half decent job. I’m going to try and call them back again today but I’m so nervous on this repair! I’ve had nightmares about it! It’s also my first ever LV purchase so this bag is my baby!  Was hoping for tips, is it hard to get it repaired and then to change it to get it replaced ?


----------



## JY1217

caathyn said:


> I have the old style PSM purchased in June this year and after reading through this thread my bag had fraying at one of the rings and front black tabs had split so i took it back into LV last week to get assessed. They tried to give me a buzz yesterday but I missed it and text me that it can be repaired and it will take 10 weeks. I was really banking on getting it replaced since I really wanted the new zipper style since I have to baby my current one, afraid the zipper will damage the lip if I pull it to hard.  I’ve seen the photos of repairs and how they puncture it with more holes or do a half decent job. I’m going to try and call them back again today but I’m so nervous on this repair! I’ve had nightmares about it! It’s also my first ever LV purchase so this bag is my baby!  Was hoping for tips, is it hard to get it repaired and then to change it to get it replaced ?


As long as those 'non-repairable' issues like cracking canvas/melting edging don't appear on your backpack, they will just send it for repair instead of an immediate replacement . of course one can try to state that the issue happened too quick and repair time being too long , every store manager can decide on to repair or to exchange, that's why everyones' results are different..
but more and more old users have spotted the new version, there will be more exchange requests and attempts in the future, means the replacement rule will be stricter.


----------



## inch

Does anyone know what the stock levels are like in Paris? I was hoping to get one there, on the presumption I could just walk in..


----------



## Kate1989

I already posted in reveal thread but thought I'd add a couple of pics here too  My World Tour psm in new zip opening version. I love this little bag


----------



## pehtomi

Kate1989 said:


> I already posted in reveal thread but thought I'd add a couple of pics here too  My World Tour psm in new zip opening version. I love this little bag


You have chosen stylish stickers! I like that they are only on one side and match perfectly with the black leather details


----------



## Franz69

Long time Purseforum stalker here and I finally made an account to post my first major bag! My boyfriend took me to the boutique to get me my dream bag as part of our upcoming anniversary. I was so surprised they had the reverse in stock at South Coast Plaza so I just had to get it! Very happy with this and I’m not even bothered by it being made in the US or that the flowers don’t align fully. I’m just happy to have this bag!


----------



## luvspurses

for anyone looking palm springs mini backpack reverse is available on the us site now.


----------



## innerpeace85

Where is the "Made in" tag in new version of Palm springs mini?


----------



## fyn72

innerpeace85 said:


> Where is the "Made in" tag in new version of Palm springs mini?


In the same place as the old model. On the pocket and on the front black tab


----------



## innerpeace85

fyn72 said:


> In the same place as the old model. On the pocket and on the front black tab


Mine doesn’t have the tag in both the places. I did get mine from SAKS LV.


----------



## EmmJay

innerpeace85 said:


> Where is the "Made in" tag in new version of Palm springs mini?


This is the new model PSM, purchased from LV in NM. It is as @fyn72 indicated in her response to you. If yours is not like this, please contact your CA for assistance.


----------



## Yumiumi

innerpeace85 said:


> Where is the "Made in" tag in new version of Palm springs mini?



If it’s Made in USA then the tag would be on the left inside the bag


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so after not even a month of this bag, the corners are peeling like crazy and no sign of them settling at any point. like i’ve said earlier, i know this area peels but it’s actually not even controllable at this point. i thought it would subside like it did on the other side, but it hasn’t and it gets worse but the day. i can say i’m officially done with this bag and will be returning the bag as soon as I get back from vacation.


----------



## Franz69

raspberrysyrup said:


> so after not even a month of this bag, the corners are peeling like crazy and no sign of them settling at any point. like i’ve said earlier, i know this area peels but it’s actually not even controllable at this point. i thought it would subside like it did on the other side, but it hasn’t and it gets worse but the day. i can say i’m officially done with this bag and will be returning the bag as soon as I get back from vacation.


Omg now I’m worried about my new Palm Springs mini purchase.


----------



## CowboyMeow

raspberrysyrup said:


> so after not even a month of this bag, the corners are peeling like crazy and no sign of them settling at any point. like i’ve said earlier, i know this area peels but it’s actually not even controllable at this point. i thought it would subside like it did on the other side, but it hasn’t and it gets worse but the day. i can say i’m officially done with this bag and will be returning the bag as soon as I get back from vacation.


May I ask is that the new or old model?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

CowboyMeow said:


> May I ask is that the new or old model?


new


----------



## Helloviuviu

raspberrysyrup said:


> so after not even a month of this bag, the corners are peeling like crazy and no sign of them settling at any point. like i’ve said earlier, i know this area peels but it’s actually not even controllable at this point. i thought it would subside like it did on the other side, but it hasn’t and it gets worse but the day. i can say i’m officially done with this bag and will be returning the bag as soon as I get back from vacation.



 I had a older model before but i exchanged it to new model because my older model was deemed defective. And after only 4 days the corner of my bag starts peeling too  i love this bag so much because it doesn’t hurt my shoulder, but i always have issues with this bag. Not really bothered by the corner peeling on my new model as long as it doesn’t gets worse. My older bag was peeling like crazy around the zipper


----------



## enjoy1

enjoy1 said:


> UPDATE: I went into the LV store today and they ended up sending my bag off to "repair".   When I went in and spoke to the SA, she thought they should give me store credit, even though it had been 5 months (longer than I thought) but when the manager got involved he said he wanted to send it off to repair and thought they might replace the entire zipper. He said it would take 4-6 weeks. Has anyone heard of this being done?


UPDATE: (to the update)
I just got a call from the LV store and they informed me that they were unable to fix the zipper to a satisfactory level, so I can come in and get store credit and get something else. I'm actually really surprised that this was the result. Happy, but surprised. At this point, I think I might give up on this bag for a while and pick something else out. One thing, I didn't ask, is how long can I keep the store credit for, since nothing is really on my list right now.


----------



## bella89

enjoy1 said:


> UPDATE: (to the update)
> I just got a call from the LV store and they informed me that they were unable to fix the zipper to a satisfactory level, so I can come in and get store credit and get something else. I'm actually really surprised that this was the result. Happy, but surprised. At this point, I think I might give up on this bag for a while and pick something else out. One thing, I didn't ask, is how long can I keep the store credit for, since nothing is really on my list right now.



It seems like LV isn't consistent on the credit, or stores are allowed to make their own rules.  When I was given credit for my first PSM I was told that I had to come into the store immediately and either take the replacement PSM they had in stock, or I could use my credit that day towards anything that was in stock, no exceptions, and of course stock was low.  Hopefully you have better luck!


----------



## sunnyore

enjoy1 said:


> UPDATE: (to the update)
> I just got a call from the LV store and they informed me that they were unable to fix the zipper to a satisfactory level, so I can come in and get store credit and get something else. I'm actually really surprised that this was the result. Happy, but surprised. At this point, I think I might give up on this bag for a while and pick something else out. One thing, I didn't ask, is how long can I keep the store credit for, since nothing is really on my list right now.



When I got store credit earlier this year for something they ended not being able to repair, I don’t believe there was an used by date. I did spend mine within a few months though.. basically got a replacement of the same wallet.


----------



## Constancex

Hi,
Do any of you guys have a samorga organizer for your PSM? I was debating whether if I should get one or not.


----------



## innerpeace85

Yumiumi said:


> If it’s Made in USA then the tag would be on the left inside the bag


So my bag doesnt have the "Made in" anywhere in the bag. I took it to my local LV boutique and they had a new palm springs mini and even that didnt have the "Made in" tag and also none of the paperwork mentions where the bag was made. Is this a change? My bag is made in 46th week of 2019.
Also my bag came with 3 straps. I am sending it back!


----------



## sunnyore

innerpeace85 said:


> So my bag doesnt have the "Made in" anywhere in the bag. I took it to my local LV boutique and they had a new palm springs mini and even that didnt have the "Made in" tag and also none of the paperwork mentions where the bag was made. Is this a change? My bag is made in 46th week of 2019.
> Also my bag came with 3 straps. I am sending it back!



Can you take a photo of your bag and show us what you’re looking at? Also take a photo of your date code tag for us


----------



## innerpeace85

sunnyore said:


> Can you take a photo of your bag and show us what you’re looking at? Also take a photo of your date code tag for us


Date is SD4169. Pics of the bag I received:


----------



## kbell

innerpeace85 said:


> Date is SD4169. Pics of the bag I received:
> View attachment 4624505
> View attachment 4624506
> View attachment 4624507


Did you feel around everywhere inside the bag? There’s probably a cloth made in the USA tag somewhere.


----------



## innerpeace85

kbell said:


> Did you feel around everywhere inside the bag? There’s probably a cloth made in the USA tag somewhere.


I took it to my local LV store and they couldn't find it either


----------



## bella89

innerpeace85 said:


> I took it to my local LV store and they couldn't find it either



I agree with @kbell that it should have a made in USA tag.  Either way I would return if you didn’t get the correct number of straps.


----------



## EmmJay

innerpeace85 said:


> Date is SD4169. Pics of the bag I received:
> View attachment 4624505
> View attachment 4624506
> View attachment 4624507


Did you check inside the interior pocket for the made in tag? It’s not unusual to get more than one strap or less than two straps. @V_vee does not have a date code in her smaller Pochette for the multipochette. Either way, I would let your CA know.


----------



## V_vee

EmmJay said:


> Did you check inside the interior pocket for the made in tag? It’s not unusual to get more than one strap or less than two straps. @V_vee does not have a date code in her smaller Pochette for the multipochette. Either way, I would let your CA know.



edit: meant to quote your earlier reply to me 
Thanks Emm.
I did and I wish I hadn’t. You know I have only always texted my SA asking her to preorder or order so & so and she has always been so receptive when it’s an order. The moment it was about something else she didn’t have time for it. Really soured on the whole thing at that point. Then I moved on with the holidays. I dread bringing it up again though I know I shouldn’t. :/


----------



## EmmJay

V_vee said:


> edit: meant to quote your earlier reply to me
> Thanks Emm.
> I did and I wish I hadn’t. You know I have only always texted my SA asking her to preorder or order so & so and she has always been so receptive when it’s an order. The moment it was about something else she didn’t have time for it. Really soured on the whole thing at that point. Then I moved on with the holidays. I dread bringing it up again though I know I shouldn’t. :/


Send me a PM. I have a contact in Client Services who may be able to assist. I cannot stand shifty CAs who ignore you when problems arise. SMH!!


----------



## Dkay6

I’m so torn - do you guys like the monogram or reverse better. I ordered both so I can decide when I see them. My heart says regular monogram but I know the reverse is much more unique and uncommon


----------



## Nivahra

Dkay6 said:


> I’m so torn - do you guys like the monogram or reverse better. I ordered both so I can decide when I see them. My heart says regular monogram but I know the reverse is much more unique and uncommon


I'm Team Mono, I'm not a fan of the reverse in general. Mono is classic and looks fantastic with the black. The lighter brown in the reverse is just not mine....


----------



## pehtomi

Dkay6 said:


> I’m so torn - do you guys like the monogram or reverse better. I ordered both so I can decide when I see them. My heart says regular monogram but I know the reverse is much more unique and uncommon


I prefer the mono too. The reverse has a little bit too much of the reverse fabric in it


----------



## Dkay6

pehtomi said:


> I prefer the mono too. The reverse has a little bit too much of the reverse fabric in it


I know I wish the reverse was the front pocket area. Then I think I would like it more


----------



## luvspurses

Dkay6 said:


> I’m so torn - do you guys like the monogram or reverse better. I ordered both so I can decide when I see them. My heart says regular monogram but I know the reverse is much more unique and uncommon


have both, use reverse wayyyyy more. it's funny because when the reverse was first released i actually saw it on release day in soho, passed it up. then it really really grew on me and it took a while to find it again. i have both but really love the way reverse is a bit more mellow and looks so great on. i have gotten way more compliments on the reverse, including from just about every SA when i attended that VVV expo in new york a while back. i pair it with the reverse xl bandouliere strap and it's perfect. jmho.


----------



## Dkay6

luvspurses said:


> have both, use reverse wayyyyy more. it's funny because when the reverse was first released i actually saw it on release day in soho, passed it up. then it really really grew on me and it took a while to find it again. i have both but really love the way reverse is a bit more mellow and looks so great on. i have gotten way more compliments on the reverse, including from just about every SA when i attended that VVV expo in new york a while back. i pair it with the reverse xl bandouliere strap and it's perfect. jmho.


It’s funny you say that because I was thinking of getting a Bandouliere strap to go with it. I also scored a mini PA monogram to use inside and I have the key pouch. I feel like the reverse will break up so much of the regular monogram


----------



## Dkay6

Update: I received my Palm Springs Mini Reverse today (new model ) I love the zipper much more than the last but I noticed that the top handle seems different? Does anyone know if they changed it? I doesn’t feel like it is coated in anything, as if it’s just a styrofoam ish material. I don’t remember the later model feeling like this. TIA


----------



## vchen

Yumiumi said:


> If it’s Made in USA then the tag would be on the left inside the bag



Hi all! I’m new to the PSM club (stalked the website two days ago, ordered it, and picked up in store today!). I can’t find the date code on my PSM (made in USA). Any assistance appreciated!


----------



## Yumiumi

vchen said:


> Hi all! I’m new to the PSM club (stalked the website two days ago, ordered it, and picked up in store today!). I can’t find the date code on my PSM (made in USA). Any assistance appreciated!



It is inside the main compartment near the bottom right corner. The black tag is small so you may have to pull on the lining to be able to read the numbers and letters


----------



## vchen

Yumiumi said:


> It is inside the main compartment near the bottom right corner. The black tag is small so you may have to pull on the lining to be able to read the numbers and letters



the funny thing is, the tag is there but there is no date code stamped on it (on either side)! Super strange, right?


----------



## Franz69

I just noticed my Palm Springs Mini that I got around Dec 20 started having this around the edges on the right side of the bag. Has anyone else experienced this? I've only used it a few times as a crossbody and I've babied the heck out of it to make sure it never dropped or rubbed against anything. I'm super worried about this spot now. What should I do?


----------



## Dkay6

Franz69 said:


> View attachment 4629112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my Palm Springs Mini that I got around Dec 20 started having this around the edges on the right side of the bag. Has anyone else experienced this? I've only used it a few times as a crossbody and I've babied the heck out of it to make sure it never dropped or rubbed against anything. I'm super worried about this spot now. What should I do?


I would take back to your local store. It shouldn’t be doing that within a few days of use. I just picked up my monogram Palm Springs tonight. Praying mine will be okay


----------



## vchen

Franz69 said:


> View attachment 4629112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my Palm Springs Mini that I got around Dec 20 started having this around the edges on the right side of the bag. Has anyone else experienced this? I've only used it a few times as a crossbody and I've babied the heck out of it to make sure it never dropped or rubbed against anything. I'm super worried about this spot now. What should I do?



This worries me as I just started using mine! I would recommend taking it back to see what they can do for you. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## EmmJay

vchen said:


> This worries me as I just started using mine! I would recommend taking it back to see what they can do for you. Good luck and keep us posted!


Don’t worry and enjoy your bag. If it is deemed defective, LV will take care of you.


----------



## CowboyMeow

Franz69 said:


> View attachment 4629112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my Palm Springs Mini that I got around Dec 20 started having this around the edges on the right side of the bag. Has anyone else experienced this? I've only used it a few times as a crossbody and I've babied the heck out of it to make sure it never dropped or rubbed against anything. I'm super worried about this spot now. What should I do?


Looks like glue residue?  If it is, you can use a clear eraser and rub it off.


----------



## Franz69

So I just text my SA about my bag and he said that's a common issue right now and it's just extra coated canvas coating peeling off and it should be fine, he even offered me to bring it in to the store so he can clean it off. I think I'm just gonna keep an eye on my bag for now and use it as normal and see if anything else happens to it.


----------



## Madelatorre

I got mine on December 11 and just noticed this on the corner. I’ve used it twice and baby it a lot. Anybody else?


----------



## iluvcake143

Madelatorre said:


> I got mine on December 11 and just noticed this on the corner. I’ve used it twice and baby it a lot. Anybody else?



Just got mine last week and have worn it a few times and this hasn't happened to me...yet. But it looks like someone is having the same issue if you look back to page 229 of this thread.


----------



## Madelatorre

raspberrysyrup said:


> so after not even a month of this bag, the corners are peeling like crazy and no sign of them settling at any point. like i’ve said earlier, i know this area peels but it’s actually not even controllable at this point. i thought it would subside like it did on the other side, but it hasn’t and it gets worse but the day. i can say i’m officially done with this bag and will be returning the bag as soon as I get back from vacation.


Ahh mine is doing that too. We’re you able to return? I got mine on 12/11.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Madelatorre said:


> Ahh mine is doing that too. We’re you able to return? I got mine on 12/11.


tbh i thought about it and i'm just going to let it be (the person i deal with said she'll take care of it once it gets worse, probably will have the front pocket replaced complimentary).

honestly there is no avoiding this area and it becoming a mess, it will always will peel. however, i will say this, that the reverse canvas holds up so much better than the regular monogram (don't know why, even happened with the older models) and glad i opted to keep the reverse over the full monogram.

also, mine has finally subsided in peeling and it's just that one spot that came off and this one little dot. as long as it stays like that i'll be good


----------



## Madelatorre

raspberrysyrup said:


> tbh i thought about it and i'm just going to let it be (the person i deal with said she'll take care of it once it gets worse, probably will have the front pocket replaced complimentary).
> 
> honestly there is no avoiding this area and it becoming a mess, it will always will peel. however, i will say this, that the reverse canvas holds up so much better than the regular monogram (don't know why, even happened with the older models) and glad i opted to keep the reverse over the full monogram.
> 
> also, mine has finally subsided in peeling and it's just that one spot that came off and this one little dot. as long as it stays like that i'll be good


I took it in today and was told that it’s normal. They actually had one in stock and one of the corners was starting to do that. Told me that it should settle and not peel anymore. I’m glad that they offered you  to repair it if it gets bad. I too decided to keep and use it. Love that little bag. I’m glad that they will take care of it if it needs it in the future. It’s just so crazy cause it’s like 3 weeks old and I’ve barely used it.


----------



## clonline

Picked up my My World Tour PSM in Dec. and noticed that there's a visible stitch on the back of the bag, underneath the tab on the bottom right hand side of my bag. There also seems to be a tiny cut in the canvas. Do you think the cut will get larger over time or is this stitch/cut something that all PSMs have? 




I checked the left hand side of my bag in the same spot but there are no visible stitches.


----------



## lvfringe

I would return that asap.  For a bag this expensive, it should not have a flaw like that.  I bought online before the holidays a reverse psm.  I normally don't examine my bags with a magnifying glass, but in this case I did and am glad I did.  The bag they sent me was made in the usa and I found a tiny hole in the canvas.  When looking at it with a magnifying glass, there was a chunk gone and I returned it the same day.  I've had a mono psm for a couple of years, also made in the usa, and no problems whatsover.  This kind of freaked me out and I've decided not to try and get another reverse, I truly am not happy with the quality at this point.  Here's a pic of what I saw, if you can enlarge it, you'll see what I saw.  The hole is just to the right of the corner stitching near the tab.


----------



## Dkay6

lvfringe said:


> I would return that asap.  For a bag this expensive, it should not have a flaw like that.  I bought online before the holidays a reverse psm.  I normally don't examine my bags with a magnifying glass, but in this case I did and am glad I did.  The bag they sent me was made in the usa and I found a tiny hole in the canvas.  When looking at it with a magnifying glass, there was a chunk gone and I returned it the same day.  I've had a mono psm for a couple of years, also made in the usa, and no problems whatsover.  This kind of freaked me out and I've decided not to try and get another reverse, I truly am not happy with the quality at this point.  Here's a pic of what I saw, if you can enlarge it, you'll see what I saw.  The hole is just to the right of the corner stitching near the tab.
> 
> View attachment 4631202


Seems like they need to do a better quality check. I ordered both Palm Springs Mini in reverse and mono. The reverse is great, the monogram... not so much. Thank god I inspect my bags when I collect in store. I also check the date code, where it is made, and the stitching/canvas. There was no date code. None. Only two tags that said made in USA. The store was baffled and said they had never heard or seen of such thing. But if this happened to me I’m sure I’m not the only one.. they said that they would ship bag back and if have to wait for my refund (7-14 business days) and hope another one comes in. *sigh*


----------



## vchen

I posted about the same issue I had as well. No date code found on my mono PSM, but I searched various threads here and it seems like it’s not *that* uncommon. I have the receipt from my online order and I don’t doubt the bag’s authenticity. I am still in the window of returning, but I’m doubtful that one would be available since this bag is so hard to come by.


----------



## vchen

vchen said:


> I posted about the same issue I had as well. No date code found on my mono PSM, but I searched various threads here and it seems like it’s not *that* uncommon. I have the receipt from my online order and I don’t doubt the bag’s authenticity. I am still in the window of returning, but I’m doubtful that one would be available since this bag is so hard to come by.



Actually — I looked in my bag for the FIFTH time and realized the date code is there, but partially sewn in - can’t quite make out the letters. I’m a bit disappointed in this, not gonna lie!!


----------



## Dkay6

vchen said:


> Actually — I looked in my bag for the FIFTH time and realized the date code is there, but partially sewn in - can’t quite make out the letters. I’m a bit disappointed in this, not gonna lie!!


That is upsetting. Looks like it is TX5109


----------



## vchen

Dkay6 said:


> That is upsetting. Looks like it is TX5109



That’s what I guessed too. Upsetting, indeed, but at least there’s a date code as I had previously thought it wasn’t there! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## clonline

lvfringe said:


> I would return that asap.  For a bag this expensive, it should not have a flaw like that.  I bought online before the holidays a reverse psm.  I normally don't examine my bags with a magnifying glass, but in this case I did and am glad I did.  The bag they sent me was made in the usa and I found a tiny hole in the canvas.  When looking at it with a magnifying glass, there was a chunk gone and I returned it the same day.  I've had a mono psm for a couple of years, also made in the usa, and no problems whatsover.  This kind of freaked me out and I've decided not to try and get another reverse, I truly am not happy with the quality at this point.  Here's a pic of what I saw, if you can enlarge it, you'll see what I saw.  The hole is just to the right of the corner stitching near the tab.
> 
> View attachment 4631202


Thanks for sharing your experience with this. 
I spoke to a manager at the LV store yesterday while I was making another purchase and after inspecting my PSM and the area where the hole and small cut is, he said he didn't think that it would get worse and that it was anything I should worry about right now, however, if it does get worse, LV would take care of me.

I think it'll be harder for me to obtain an exchange because my PSM is the MWT version. I've texted the CA that sold me the bag to see what he has to say as I've read on this forum that different stores may give different answers.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

dang holes in canvas. what a mess..


----------



## lc604

I read throught most of this thread and now I’m really paranoid about my psm! I got lucky and managed to order one online (there’s long waitlists in Vancouver and Toronto stores) last week. I haven’t seen any peeling yet and the alignment is pretty good, but I’ve also only used it twice. I don’t know if I should exchange it [emoji20]

On a related note, my friend has the older model and her zipper ripped off like one of the poster’s here. She took it to LV and they said they’ve never seen this problem.

View attachment 4632834


----------



## TheGawdmuva

I got mine today and the only problems are the straps and the useless front pocket. I haven’t worn it but I hope I love it as much as I want to.


----------



## EmmJay

TheGawdmuva said:


> I got mine today and the only problems are the straps and the useless front pocket. I haven’t worn it but I hope I love it as much as I want to.


The front pocket is the perfect size to insert a GPS tracker in the event it’s lost or stolen. Kind of like find my iPhone. Lol


----------



## TheGawdmuva

EmmJay said:


> The front pocket is the perfect size to insert a GPS tracker in the event it’s lost or stolen. Kind of like find my iPhone. Lol


(LOL) Now that is novelty!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

All these posts are making me really nervous on using my PSM reverse I bought months ago.


----------



## TheGawdmuva

mzroyalflyness said:


> All these posts are making me really nervous on using my PSM reverse I bought months ago.


I relate because I haven’t touched mine and I’m a little scared to... But if you love the bag, then enjoy it. Everybody has their quirks and their things that they will be displeased with, but we’re all different. If you love the bag, enjoy it!


----------



## sbjackson88

I am thinking of getting mine real soon. Should I go in person or order through client services?


----------



## clonline

clonline said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with this.
> I spoke to a manager at the LV store yesterday while I was making another purchase and after inspecting my PSM and the area where the hole and small cut is, he said he didn't think that it would get worse and that it was anything I should worry about right now, however, if it does get worse, LV would take care of me.
> 
> I think it'll be harder for me to obtain an exchange because my PSM is the MWT version. I've texted the CA that sold me the bag to see what he has to say as I've read on this forum that different stores may give different answers.


For those that are a little scared to use their PSMs now, I just wanted to provide an update and let you know that LV has decided to replace my My World Tour PSM that had a visible stitch and small cut in the canvas after I sent some pics to my CA for a quality report. I just need to bring my bag back in to exchange once my new PSM arrives in stock. I was also given the option to exchange for something of equal or higher value and make up the difference but I chose to order the exact same bag with the same stickers since it's unique with it's personalization.

My CA got back to me the day after I reached out to him and I continue to be impressed with LV's service. This is the second time I have had my bag replaced (I used to own the old version before they fixed the zipper and opted to get the Neo Noe instead when they offered me an exchange 2 years ago). It's great to know that they will stand behind the quality of their products.


----------



## sbjackson88

Does anybody have the new model for the psm? If so, how do you like it and is it much better than the older model...


----------



## EmmJay

sbjackson88 said:


> Does anybody have the new model for the psm? If so, how do you like it and is it much better than the older model...


Scroll back several pages and you will find many responses to your questions.


----------



## Dkay6

sbjackson88 said:


> Does anybody have the new model for the psm? If so, how do you like it and is it much better than the older model...


LOVE the new one. I had purchased one last year. This one i just purchased last week is so much better. The zipper is really the only thing that has changed but it’s so much more convenient


----------



## sbjackson88

Thank you for the responses. So I was actually debating on which i should get because i cannot make up my mind. Either PSM or Sperone BB? I really like both, but i am worried about the color transfer with the damier azur print. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lvfringe

sbjackson88 said:


> Thank you for the responses. So I was actually debating on which i should get because i cannot make up my mind. Either PSM or Sperone BB? I really like both, but i am worried about the color transfer with the damier azur print. What are your thoughts?


I have both and prefer the PSM,  I wear both crossbody and the PSM is more comfortable that way.  The Sperone BB is bigger, and to my mind prettier, but not as comfortable to wear.  I only wear it with lighter colored clothing, so I don't have color transfer.


----------



## shayna07

I just got my 3rd replacement Palm Springs mini. This bag has been a challenge, but LV has been super great to work with - no hassle, very helpful and doing the right thing. Each defective one had the peeling canvas issues around the zipper and on the corners. This new zipper is amazing! So much more convenient. I am super happy with it so far.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

sbjackson88 said:


> Thank you for the responses. So I was actually debating on which i should get because i cannot make up my mind. Either PSM or Sperone BB? I really like both, but i am worried about the color transfer with the damier azur print. What are your thoughts?


I actually have both. You can fit a lot more in the Sperone BB. I haven’t had an issue with color transfer just patina. It’s one of my only bags with canvas so I was anal about it. I also love the exterior pocket, which fits a lot. And the interior is a nice suede. The straps are versatile as well.


----------



## JY1217

Madelatorre said:


> I got mine on December 11 and just noticed this on the corner. I’ve used it twice and baby it a lot. Anybody else?



Just wanna let you know it happened on mine too. Not only the front pocket but all the corners which take wear. 

I guess it hits and rubs against the coat and that's why. Mine is 2 months old too and all I can say even when they do an immediate exchange, it will happen again 100% unless we put 3M table corner protectors on them lolllll I feel bad but I love this bag..I do think they would take it back as it happened so fast, though it will happen.again.. 
 at this point it is either you accept the it or give it up...


----------



## tmarie88

Hi All, just wondering if anyone knew if there are any differences between the world tour and PSM? I'm just wanting the mini but all that's in stock is the world tour? (Besides the stickers)


----------



## sunnyore

tmarie88 said:


> Hi All, just wondering if anyone knew if there are any differences between the world tour and PSM? I'm just wanting the mini but all that's in stock is the world tour? (Besides the stickers)


They're exactly the same except for MWT you get to customize it with stickers. If you don't care about personalization and just really want a PSM, they seem to be popping up a lot recently.. at least its seems to be in the US. So just keep checking online.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JY1217 said:


> Just wanna let you know it happened on mine too. Not only the front pocket but all the corners which take wear.
> 
> I guess it hits and rubs against the coat and that's why. Mine is 2 months old too and all I can say even when they do an immediate exchange, it will happen again 100% unless we put 3M table corner protectors on them lolllll I feel bad but I love this bag..I do think they would take it back as it happened so fast, though it will happen.again..
> at this point it is either you accept the it or give it up...



mind posting some pics


----------



## tmarie88

Yeah I just wanted the plain one with no stickers so I don't get why my local store can't just sell me that instead of the one with stickers because that's all they have apparently.


----------



## EmmJay

tmarie88 said:


> Yeah I just wanted the plain one with no stickers so I don't get why my local store can't just sell me that instead of the one with stickers because that's all they have apparently.


If you’re in the US, follow louisvuittongardencity on Instagram. They get the PSM often and post stock availability in their stories. Good luck!


----------



## TheHeath

Dkay6 said:


> Update: I received my Palm Springs Mini Reverse today (new model ) I love the zipper much more than the last but I noticed that the top handle seems different? Does anyone know if they changed it? I doesn’t feel like it is coated in anything, as if it’s just a styrofoam ish material. I don’t remember the later model feeling like this. TIA



I just picked up my replacement PSM which is the new model and the handle seems different, feels like styrofoam as well.


----------



## JY1217

raspberrysyrup said:


> mind posting some pics


Pictures can't really capture that but if you can see those bubbling peeling on the 2nd pic. 
  I doubt any PSM can escape this fate, it's a matter of time.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JY1217 said:


> Pictures can't really capture that but if you can see those bubbling peeling on the 2nd pic.
> I doubt any PSM can escape this fate, it's a matter of time.


yeah it's something that you just can't avoid.

new or old model? mind posting the front pockets?


----------



## JY1217

raspberrysyrup said:


> yeah it's something that you just can't avoid.
> 
> new or old model? mind posting the front pockets?


New model as I got it 2 months ago.
Camera won't pick up the tiny peeling on the front pocket..
Oh BTW another con of the new PSM is the lack of security, my wallet was stolen from this backpack, it happened within only a few minutes .. Got into the train with my PSM closed, some minutes later I got out, my PSM was wide open  ‍♂️‍♂️ and the thief with my wallet were for sure long gone.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Franz69 said:


> View attachment 4629112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed my Palm Springs Mini that I got around Dec 20 started having this around the edges on the right side of the bag. Has anyone else experienced this? I've only used it a few times as a crossbody and I've babied the heck out of it to make sure it never dropped or rubbed against anything. I'm super worried about this spot now. What should I do?


Is this canvas peeling ? I have my newer model palmsprings sand the canvas around the zipper edges starts peeling too. what did you do to your bag?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Helloviuviu said:


> Is this canvas peeling ? I have my newer model palmsprings sand the canvas around the zipper edges starts peeling too. what did you do to your bag?


what?! this defeats the whole purpose of the new zipper. mind posting pictures?


----------



## Helloviuviu

raspberrysyrup said:


> what?! this defeats the whole purpose of the new zipper. mind posting pictures?


Sometimes it’s so visible and sometimes it’s doesn’t really show the “white residue(?)” from the canvas peeling. This morning, it doesn’t really show it but you can clearly see the print started to came off.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Helloviuviu said:


> Sometimes it’s so visible and sometimes it’s doesn’t really show the “white residue(?)” from the canvas peeling. This morning, it doesn’t really show it but you can clearly see the print started to came off.


that's not supposed to be happening, atleast not in that area. my reverse print has been holding up in those spots. that's so weird. the monogram pocket did peel a little at the corners


----------



## raspberrysyrup

JY1217 said:


> New model as I got it 2 months ago.
> Camera won't pick up the tiny peeling on the front pocket..
> Oh BTW another con of the new PSM is the lack of security, my wallet was stolen from this backpack, it happened within only a few minutes .. Got into the train with my PSM closed, some minutes later I got out, my PSM was wide open  ‍♂️‍♂️ and the thief with my wallet were for sure long gone.


that's crazy!! you didn't feel anything being tugged at? how were you wearing it?


----------



## Helloviuviu

raspberrysyrup said:


> that's not supposed to be happening, atleast not in that area. my reverse print has been holding up in those spots. that's so weird. the monogram pocket did peel a little at the corners


I think the reverse monogram are better? Because i don’t heard it got the peeling issues on the reverse, mostly on the monogram. 

All of my corners are peeling a lot, and one of my d ring glazing started to peel off too (photo attached). I think i got a really bad canvas. It made in france the alignment and the shape are perfect. Except that peeling issues, that happened to my older psm too. 

My older psm was also MIF. I wonder if the canvas MIU have the peeling problem too. 

Still love the bag tho.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Helloviuviu said:


> I think the reverse monogram are better? Because i don’t heard it got the peeling issues on the reverse, mostly on the monogram.
> 
> All of my corners are peeling a lot, and one of my d ring glazing started to peel off too (photo attached). I think i got a really bad canvas. It made in france the alignment and the shape are perfect. Except that peeling issues, that happened to my older psm too.
> 
> My older psm was also MIF. I wonder if the canvas MIU have the peeling problem too.
> 
> Still love the bag tho.



yeah it seems that the monogram is the one that has this repeated peeling issue. how old is your new model bag?


----------



## Franz69

Helloviuviu said:


> Is this canvas peeling ? I have my newer model palmsprings sand the canvas around the zipper edges starts peeling too. what did you do to your bag?


I've just ignored it and have been using as normal. My CA said it's normal for the extra coating to be peeling off and said to let him know if it gets worse so I'm trying not to worry about it unless it starts peeling like no tomorrow.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Franz69 said:


> I've just ignored it and have been using as normal. My CA said it's normal for the extra coating to be peeling off and said to let him know if it gets worse so I'm trying not to worry about it unless it starts peeling like no tomorrow.


yours was genuinely excess coating because my psm had it too, it was wiped clean and was gone. hers is actually peeling around the zipper defeating some of the purpose of the zipper change, unfortunately.


----------



## jlynna

Marmotte said:


> Hi, I gave the bag for repair weeks ago and still no news... will keep you posted..


I was able to visit the boutique and my CA, with no hesitation, took my bag and replaced it for the new model.


----------



## sbjackson88

Does anyone know of a good SA in California?


----------



## Vjhag

vchen said:


> Actually — I looked in my bag for the FIFTH time and realized the date code is there, but partially sewn in - can’t quite make out the letters. I’m a bit disappointed in this, not gonna lie!!


I have the same issue!! cannot find the date code on the new palm springs mini. I looked everywhere!!!


----------



## Vjhag

TheGawdmuva said:


> I got mine today and the only problems are the straps and the useless front pocket. I haven’t worn it but I hope I love it as much as I want to.


is there a date code on it?


----------



## Vjhag

shayna07 said:


> I just got my 3rd replacement Palm Springs mini. This bag has been a challenge, but LV has been super great to work with - no hassle, very helpful and doing the right thing. Each defective one had the peeling canvas issues around the zipper and on the corners. This new zipper is amazing! So much more convenient. I am super happy with it so far.


Where was it made? and does it have a date code?


----------



## Marmotte

jlynna said:


> I was able to visit the boutique and my CA, with no hesitation, took my bag and replaced it for the new model.


So my bag is in repair since 1st November 2019 ... ... I called last week and they told me that it is taking more time as they couldn't find the piece, like... it's a zipper my friends...
I've asked if there would be a possibility to get the new model but apparently no, they only will fix the zipper.
Still waiting...


----------



## EmmJay

Vjhag said:


> I have the same issue!! cannot find the date code on the new palm springs mini. I looked everywhere!!!


Have you looked inside the interior pocket for the date code?


----------



## shayna07

Vjhag said:


> Where was it made? and does it have a date code?



Mine was made in Texas in the 50th week of 2019


----------



## Momof3loveslv

This might be a stupid question and I can’t get a clear enough picture to show but how do you know if it’s the extra coating just peeling off or the canvas?? I’ve had my bag for a week and I love it but I noticed in a couple corners and around the zipper there is some peeling and you can see it lifting. I just don’t know if it should be doing this so quickly or if it’s truly just the coating. I’m going in tomorrow to pick up my TP26 and was going to ask but my LV runs hot and cold depending on who is in there and I just thought I would ask here!


----------



## JY1217

Momof3loveslv said:


> This might be a stupid question and I can’t get a clear enough picture to show but how do you know if it’s the extra coating just peeling off or the canvas?? I’ve had my bag for a week and I love it but I noticed in a couple corners and around the zipper there is some peeling and you can see it lifting. I just don’t know if it should be doing this so quickly or if it’s truly just the coating. I’m going in tomorrow to pick up my TP26 and was going to ask but my LV runs hot and cold depending on who is in there and I just thought I would ask here!


Please let us know the result


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Ended up returning the bag and I’m super bummed  My SA was there and she is always super honest she told me that it’s going to keep doing it maybe not as quickly but that bag is problematic and most people think they are so cute and they just over look it. For the price of the bag I can’t justify overlooking the problems. I returned the bag and they were waiting on their shipment so I will go back later this week to see if anything came in that catches my eye


----------



## scarlet555

anyone know the new palms springs mini purse ID number M44873 from the website, does the old zipper and the new zipper on mini have the same ID


----------



## highonteela

Do you guys know how I can get my hands on one?


----------



## EmmJay

highonteela said:


> Do you guys know how I can get my hands on one?


If you’re in the US, follow this stores stories for stock availability. They get it often. https://instagram.com/louisvuittongardencity?igshid=6uerobxv5yrg


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Momof3loveslv said:


> Ended up returning the bag and I’m super bummed  My SA was there and she is always super honest she told me that it’s going to keep doing it maybe not as quickly but that bag is problematic and most people think they are so cute and they just over look it. For the price of the bag I can’t justify overlooking the problems. I returned the bag and they were waiting on their shipment so I will go back later this week to see if anything came in that catches my eye



did you get any pictures of it? i know you said it didnt show much in your last post. but mind throwing it up for us to see?


----------



## Momof3loveslv

I didn’t even bother taking any when I saw it wasn’t coming into focus. But when I got there I didn’t realize my CA was in the back so I was showing another girl I work with occasionally and as soon as I showed her she pulled a “what the heck” face and said that’s not excess she can get off it was straight up peeling canvas. I’m super bummed because I love that bag but I’m trying to be mindful of what bags are in my collection and while I take care of my bags I can’t afford to baby any of them or pay for something that wears so quickly!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Momof3loveslv said:


> I didn’t even bother taking any when I saw it wasn’t coming into focus. But when I got there I didn’t realize my CA was in the back so I was showing another girl I work with occasionally and as soon as I showed her she pulled a “what the heck” face and said that’s not excess she can get off it was straight up peeling canvas. I’m super bummed because I love that bag but I’m trying to be mindful of what bags are in my collection and while I take care of my bags I can’t afford to baby any of them or pay for something that wears so quickly!



that is so unfortunate. i think this is an issue with the monogram canvas only. because i have the reverse and the reverse canvas has been holding up like a gem, but the monogram part has peeled slightly in the corners.


----------



## fyn72

scarlet555 said:


> anyone know the new palms springs mini purse ID number M44873 from the website, does the old zipper and the new zipper on mini have the same ID


No they do have 2 different numbers. They had the two on our Australia website until the old model had been removed. This is the new number


----------



## scarlet555

fyn72 said:


> No they do have 2 different numbers. They had the two on our Australia website until the old model had been removed. This is the new number


Thanks.  ..  this has been hard to get... just making sure the number is to the new one when talking to sales associates.


----------



## ivyvid

Are these tiny cracks normal? I just got mine and I had them too..I am afraid that it might get worst...
	

		
			
		

		
	






shayna07 said:


> I just got my 3rd replacement Palm Springs mini. This bag has been a challenge, but LV has been super great to work with - no hassle, very helpful and doing the right thing. Each defective one had the peeling canvas issues around the zipper and on the corners. This new zipper is amazing! So much more convenient. I am super happy with it so far.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ivyvid said:


> Are these tiny cracks normal? I just got mine and I had them too..I am afraid that it might get worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647605
> View attachment 4647606


normal


----------



## scarlet555

Is this mini palms spring hard to find in France?  Anyone know?


----------



## Msdanger

My SA told me the best way to get a mini is to put sign a client order and leave your credit card info. You will then be on a waitlist to get your mini as they fulfil the list. The only catch is when the item arrives in-store they charge your card and ship the bag to your house. You can’t pick it up in store, but the same return policy applies, no issues with returning if you change your mind. She said a lot of people are unwilling to leave a credit card, so they work off luck and often can’t get one because most SAs have a clientele base and if it’s up for grabs, it’s usually sold before it even hits the floor. I had this opportunity with one with the old zipper and I literally had to be the first one in the store because holds were not allowed.

You also need to make sure you waitlisted with the new item code. I was actually able to jump the line because the person before me had the old code. I heard LV is discontinuing the old zipper, so sadly I think the people who are on the old code waitlist will probably not be getting one unless your SA is diligent is updating the code. My SA didn’t even know the code had changed, so an honest mistake that you should confirm with your SA.

You can also try stalking the website. I actually saw one come available by pressing refresh, but lots of people stalk, so really luck of the draw. 

If you are ok with the old zipper style (I definitely don’t recommend), I have noticed they are popping up frequently on second hand sites. Before the launch of the new zipper these bags would sell in minutes. On the site I follow, there is a reverse and a monogram that have been listed for at least two weeks I think. They are going for the same cost as new however, and I don’t think that’s worth it. I have a PM Palm spring as well and even when being careful I had cracking after 3 months of using it every day. The mini PS zipper is way harder to open than the PM, so can’t imagine it will do better. Why drop $2K on a bag you can’t open!


----------



## Msdanger

scarlet555 said:


> Is this mini palms spring hard to find in France?  Anyone know?





scarlet555 said:


> Is this mini palms spring hard to find in France?  Anyone know?



Both my replacement PM and mini with the new zipper were made in the USA. My old PM and mini were both made in France. So, maybe they are trying to fulfill local demand with local factories first?


----------



## Msdanger

Sorry for all the posts! Didn’t want to make a giant post. Last one, I promise!

Have any of you decided between these two bandouliere strap for your mini? Or have both!!? I am really torn between which one to get. The nylon one is backordered and is the look I like more, but my SA has the monogram one in now. Should I get one... or both?!


----------



## bella89

Msdanger said:


> Sorry for all the posts! Didn’t want to make a giant post. Last one, I promise!
> 
> Have any of you decided between these two bandouliere strap for your mini? Or have both!!? I am really torn between which one to get. The nylon one is backordered and is the look I like more, but my SA has the monogram one in now. Should I get one... or both?!



I would get the one you like more, even if it’s a wait.  Why settle?


----------



## Msdanger

bella89 said:


> I would get the one you like more, even if it’s a wait.  Why settle?



Yeah I am leaning that way, but not sure how functional the nylon strap is with two toddlers. Never seen it in person and not sure if it’s delicate. The monogram would pretty much be toddler and weather proof.


----------



## fyn72

Msdanger said:


> My SA told me the best way to get a mini is to put sign a client order and leave your credit card info. You will then be on a waitlist to get your mini as they fulfil the list. The only catch is when the item arrives in-store they charge your card and ship the bag to your house. You can’t pick it up in store, but the same return policy applies, no issues with returning if you change your mind. She said a lot of people are unwilling to leave a credit card, so they work off luck and often can’t get one because most SAs have a clientele base and if it’s up for grabs, it’s usually sold before it even hits the floor. I had this opportunity with one with the old zipper and I literally had to be the first one in the store because holds were not allowed.
> 
> You also need to make sure you waitlisted with the new item code. I was actually able to jump the line because the person before me had the old code. I heard LV is discontinuing the old zipper, so sadly I think the people who are on the old code waitlist will probably not be getting one unless your SA is diligent is updating the code. My SA didn’t even know the code had changed, so an honest mistake that you should confirm with your SA.
> 
> You can also try stalking the website. I actually saw one come available by pressing refresh, but lots of people stalk, so really luck of the draw.
> 
> If you are ok with the old zipper style (I definitely don’t recommend), I have noticed they are popping up frequently on second hand sites. Before the launch of the new zipper these bags would sell in minutes. On the site I follow, there is a reverse and a monogram that have been listed for at least two weeks I think. They are going for the same cost as new however, and I don’t think that’s worth it. I have a PM Palm spring as well and even when being careful I had cracking after 3 months of using it every day. The mini PS zipper is way harder to open than the PM, so can’t imagine it will do better. Why drop $2K on a bag you can’t open!


The waitlist is closed in Australia for these and other high demand items. I thought it was the case worldwide? If you have an SA they can let you know when one comes in but aren't allowed to hold. My SA held one for me but only an hour to give me time to get in there.


----------



## Msdanger

fyn72 said:


> The waitlist is closed in Australia for these and other high demand items. I thought it was the case worldwide? If you have an SA they can let you know when one comes in but aren't allowed to hold. My SA held one for me but only an hour to give me time to get in there.


The waitlist closed for Canada as well, but they seem to be allowing people to fill out client forms with cc details to get priority for high demand items. I got a mini pouchette, Favorite MM and my mini PS this way over the last 2 years. Maybe depends on the SA you talk to and if they are willing to do it?


----------



## kathykatkat

Hello!
I just got my Palm Springs Mini that I ordered through the website. I noticed that you could see the fold of the canvas by the zipper. Is this normal? Date code TX0210. Overall, does the bag look okay? Thanks!


----------



## Msdanger

kathykatkat said:


> Hello!
> I just got my Palm Springs Mini that I ordered through the website. I noticed that you could see the fold of the canvas by the zipper. Is this normal? Date code TX0210. Overall, does the bag look okay? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652767
> View attachment 4652768
> View attachment 4652764
> View attachment 4652765
> View attachment 4652766
> View attachment 4652763



Mine is the same and I got mine through the store. I think they literally still use the old design and just modify it by sewing the zipper flap under. That’s what it looks like to me!


----------



## kathykatkat

Msdanger said:


> Mine is the same and I got mine through the store. I think they literally still use the old design and just modify it by sewing the zipper flap under. That’s what it looks like to me!


That’s good to hear. Thank you!


----------



## waterlily112

I only have the old version (purchased it back in 2016) so probably can't comment much on the fold by the zipper. Am I the only person who never had issue with the zipper on the old version? Mine seems to be working smoothly since day one and was surprised to see so many people were having issues with the zipper.


----------



## mtstmichel

waterlily112 said:


> I only have the old version (purchased it back in 2016) so probably can't comment much on the fold by the zipper. Am I the only person who never had issue with the zipper on the old version? Mine seems to be working smoothly since day one and was surprised to see so many people were having issues with the zipper.



I got mine last year for Valentine’s Day. I haven’t had any issues with  the zipper either. I did take some wax paper to make it zip smoother though and I hooked a chain to the zipper pulls so that probably helps, too. But I actually like the concealed zipper and the fact that it’s less accessible to open for thieves especially when worn as a backpack.


----------



## waterlily112

mtstmichel said:


> I got mine last year for Valentine’s Day. I haven’t had any issues with  the zipper either. I did take some wax paper to make it zip smoother though and I hooked a chain to the zipper pulls so that probably helps, too. But I actually like the concealed zipper and the fact that it’s less accessible to open for thieves especially when worn as a backpack.



I also prefer the concealed zipper! It's my go-to bag whenever I travel - I tend to wear it crossbody. I don't have anything hook to the zipper as I never struggle to use it but would love to add the palm spring bear bag charm to it!


----------



## scarlet555

How to shorten strap, not sure it this different video was posted.


----------



## dodolovesbag

I was looking for the bag in Brussels and Luxembourg in early Jan, but both stores were out of stock..Luckily, I found it at a store in Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and they said they got few stocks back before Lunar New Year. However, I have a question about the serial number. The bag was made in Spain and the code is CA0203... I’m so confused even I got it from the store...


----------



## sunnyore

dodolovesbag said:


> I was looking for the bag in Brussels and Luxembourg in early Jan, but both stores were out of stock..Luckily, I found it at a store in Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and they said they got few stocks back before Lunar New Year. However, I have a question about the serial number. The bag was made in Spain and the code is CA0203... I’m so confused even I got it from the store...



That date code is weird but if you bought it from the store it should be fine. But maybe check with the CA you purchase from and ask them about what they think about the date code?


----------



## waterlily112

dodolovesbag said:


> I was looking for the bag in Brussels and Luxembourg in early Jan, but both stores were out of stock..Luckily, I found it at a store in Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and they said they got few stocks back before Lunar New Year. However, I have a question about the serial number. The bag was made in Spain and the code is CA0203... I’m so confused even I got it from the store...



I could be wrong but the date code doesn't make sense for the year the bag is made...I wonder if someone returned a fake to the store and they just put it back into the drawer and attempt to sell it to the next customer without further examining it first. HK gets a lot of good fakes floating around...


----------



## scarlet555

I prefer holding the mini this diagonal way


----------



## scarlet555

dodolovesbag said:


> I was looking for the bag in Brussels and Luxembourg in early Jan, but both stores were out of stock..Luckily, I found it at a store in Hong Kong 2 weeks ago and they said they got few stocks back before Lunar New Year. However, I have a question about the serial number. The bag was made in Spain and the code is CA0203... I’m so confused even I got it from the store...



From Yoogi’s Closet

There is something wrong based on this with your date code 
But I don’t know u need to talk to your CA


----------



## bella89

scarlet555 said:


> I prefer holding the mini this diagonal way




I would be careful carrying it that way.  That's how I used to carry it and the tabs started to come out and fray where they're attached to the bag.


----------



## scarlet555

bella89 said:


> I would be careful carrying it that way.  That's how I used to carry it and the tabs started to come out and fray where they're attached to the bag.



Thank you for the warning 

I am wary of premature leather and all sorts of fraying so I am using it as intended for now 

Everyone be careful 
There are disclaimers on how you use the strap outside if intended


----------



## Moobarry12

Anyone have any issues with PSM top handle? The front of my bag at the two corners where it bends I noticed they are starting to crack. I’ve never carried my bag by the top handle and if I do it’s just to pick it up and pick it up by the longer strap to use. I barley carry anything in it. A card case, my car keys and some lip stuff. It’s the older model. 2016 is the year. I haven’t used the bag much at all so I don’t even have issues with cracking and the zipper. The top handle is just ripping/cracking at the bends on only the front of the bag. It’s not bad but it’s beginning. Is this wear and tear or should I drive over an hour to get it looked at? I’m not persistent so if they say it’s wear and tear I’d say ok and go about my day :/


----------



## waterlily112

Moobarry12 said:


> Anyone have any issues with PSM top handle? The front of my bag at the two corners where it bends I noticed they are starting to crack. I’ve never carried my bag by the top handle and if I do it’s just to pick it up and pick it up by the longer strap to use. I barley carry anything in it. A card case, my car keys and some lip stuff. It’s the older model. 2016 is the year. I haven’t used the bag much at all so I don’t even have issues with cracking and the zipper. The top handle is just ripping/cracking at the bends on only the front of the bag. It’s not bad but it’s beginning. Is this wear and tear or should I drive over an hour to get it looked at? I’m not persistent so if they say it’s wear and tear I’d say ok and go about my day :/



I've purchased mine in 2016 too and from your description, I've been crazy rough on my bag compare to how careful you've been treating yours but so far mine still looks brand new or with minimum signs of wear & tear. I've put water bottle & coin purse in it, it has been rained and snowed on multiple times (poor baby). Ripping and cracking of the leather top handle sounds serious to me, you should take it to the store to have the CA check it out for you.


----------



## Moobarry12

waterlily112 said:


> I've purchased mine in 2016 too and from your description, I've been crazy rough on my bag compare to how careful you've been treating yours but so far mine still looks brand new or with minimum signs of wear & tear. I've put water bottle & coin purse in it, it has been rained and snowed on multiple times (poor baby). Ripping and cracking of the leather top handle sounds serious to me, you should take it to the store to have the CA check it out for you.



Okay, thank you for your response. Didn’t wanna waste my time if this was a known wear and tear issue. Hopefully I can get it repaired as my bag is flawless otherwise!!


----------



## dodolovesbag

waterlily112 said:


> I could be wrong but the date code doesn't make sense for the year the bag is made...I wonder if someone returned a fake to the store and they just put it back into the drawer and attempt to sell it to the next customer without further examining it first. HK gets a lot of good fakes floating around...


I looked at the bag in details (stitching, zippers...) and the quality is really nice. Will check with the store and see if it’s a returned bag. I know there’s a lot high quality fakes floating around in HK tho hahaha.


----------



## waterlily112

Moobarry12 said:


> Okay, thank you for your response. Didn’t wanna waste my time if this was a known wear and tear issue. Hopefully I can get it repaired as my bag is flawless otherwise!!



Good luck! Also just looking at the construction of the bag it doesn't make sense to me that the top handle would deteriorate before the leather tabs that hold the D rings and straps...I would've expect some wear & tear in those areas instead. 



dodolovesbag said:


> I looked at the bag in details (stitching, zippers...) and the quality is really nice. Will check with the store and see if it’s a returned bag. I know there’s a lot high quality fakes floating around in HK tho hahaha.



Haha I've seen a few when I was there, they almost look as good if not better than my authentic bags.  Anywho, good luck on getting it sorted out with the CA. Hope it's just us being paranoid with the date code and all is good.


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Be very careful when choosing to buy anything in LV. Was very shocked to see the really awful quality of this Mono Palm Spring. The seams were not straight in so many places. It looked so wonky. And so obvious when I undid the zip - the bag was definitely not sewn straight. The problems were so obvious when compared next to the Reverse. Luckily, they had another Mono. I was worried I was going to leave without one. I showed the SA all the defects and she agreed they were bad. But will they do what I suggested and send it back wherever it came from or try selling it anyway? It was not the only bag I saw that, to me, should have never gone past Quality Control.


----------



## noobmaster69

Hi everyone, was helping my mom to get after the Palm springs mini and so far i go no luck while i was in London and also in Malaysia. Is there any way to know the info about stock availability? Would love to have your responses here. Thanks and have a great day ahead!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

noobmaster69 said:


> Hi everyone, was helping my mom to get after the Palm springs mini and so far i go no luck while i was in London and also in Malaysia. Is there any way to know the info about stock availability? Would love to have your responses here. Thanks and have a great day ahead!



It’s really down to luck. Some arrived in HK last week and thank goodness my brilliant SA notified me and put them aside for me. I highly recommend finding an SA you like and build a relationship with her/him. You want someone who is really willing to go out of their way to help you, not just someone who say “I’ve looked but it’s not available.” I’ve known my SA for nearly 6 yrs and whichever branch she gets transferred to, that’s where I’d go. If I have an item I’m looking for, she’ll hunt it down for me. Another option would be to ask if you can pay a deposit or even full price so you’re guaranteed the item. But I do know that they may not do this if the item is really sought after and every branch in every country is fighting to get shipment from the HQ in France. Good luck!


----------



## luxetech

noobmaster69 said:


> Hi everyone, was helping my mom to get after the Palm springs mini and so far i go no luck while i was in London and also in Malaysia. Is there any way to know the info about stock availability? Would love to have your responses here. Thanks and have a great day ahead!



I was able to get the Palm Springs Mini today by calling the Client Services phone number.  I was signed up to receive an email when the bag became available online. Got an email today at around 5 pm EST stating that it was available, but I didn't read the email until 20 minutes after it was sent to me. The bag was sold out again by the time I got online. I ended up calling Client Services, and the lovely woman was able to find one for me. Was able to order it over the phone, and the bag is being shipped to me from a store in another state.  The woman I spoke to stated that there were a few other stores who currently had the bag in stock.   This was like an hour ago though.


----------



## tndang

After reading through this forum, I'm debating if I should return my PSM. I was able to snag it online last week and it's very hard and almost impossible to find it here in Toronto/Canada! It was made just a couple weeks ago 4th week of 2020   I checked through the bag thoroughly and it looks great! I will go over it again with a fine tooth comb however am worried now with the peeling issues. I am "kind of" OCD when it comes to defects and I am very close with my SA and I just don't want to make a big deal about every bag I buy and it's "known" issues. I loved this bag for years but never bought it because of the cracking issues and the zipper. When they finally released the new version I waited a bit and finally was able to get one! I actually bought the ONTHEGO MM but it was so much smaller than I wanted and this was my replacement LOL I know, another mini bag. But I find I like mini bags or bigger bags, not really in between. I have a NeoNoe and PM in Empriente and I love those two so much! I don't have any trendy bags and this is my first fun bag I ever purchased as I usually buy classics. 

Should I keep this gem and give it a shot? Or return because of fears


----------



## scarlet555

tndang said:


> After reading through this forum, I'm debating if I should return my PSM. I was able to snag it online last week and it's very hard and almost impossible to find it here in Toronto/Canada! It was made just a couple weeks ago 4th week of 2020   I checked through the bag thoroughly and it looks great! I will go over it again with a fine tooth comb however am worried now with the peeling issues. I am "kind of" OCD when it comes to defects and I am very close with my SA and I just don't want to make a big deal about every bag I buy and it's "known" issues. I loved this bag for years but never bought it because of the cracking issues and the zipper. When they finally released the new version I waited a bit and finally was able to get one! I actually bought the ONTHEGO MM but it was so much smaller than I wanted and this was my replacement LOL I know, another mini bag. But I find I like mini bags or bigger bags, not really in between. I have a NeoNoe and PM in Empriente and I love those two so much! I don't have any trendy bags and this is my first fun bag I ever purchased as I usually buy classics.
> 
> Should I keep this gem and give it a shot? Or return because of fears



I was so hesitant about this purse.  
But I love it. So many ways to carry it, and the zipper is so easy now.  It’s a fun bag, I say just enjoy it, especially if you already inspected it.  
I bought it in France, so the price was much better for me.  I’m in the US.


----------



## tndang

scarlet555 said:


> I was so hesitant about this purse.
> But I love it. So many ways to carry it, and the zipper is so easy now.  It’s a fun bag, I say just enjoy it, especially if you already inspected it.
> I bought it in France, so the price was much better for me.  I’m in the US.



Thanks so much for responding! I'm in Canada, it is definitely expensive but I was able to justify it by having a gift card that helped a bit  Regardless it still is expensive for a smaller LV bag. I suppose because it's not a simple design! I just went over it again and it looks almost perfect! I do see a couple spots that may be normal and hopefully not a crack in the canvas as it's the same on both sides. Do you mind checking your bag and letting me know if this spot is the same for you? It's not continuous canvas but I suspect because it's where it's curved so they used two separate pieces and then canvas wrapped around it. It's hard to explain but you will see in the photos what I mean lol. It's the corner by both ends of where the zipper starts and begins. Thanks for the help and if any others can also chime in on this as well! It looks worse on the right side vs the left side of my bag but it does look like it's meant to be that way. I think. Just don't want it to get worse!


----------



## tndang

tndang said:


> Thanks so much for responding! I'm in Canada, it is definitely expensive but I was able to justify it by having a gift card that helped a bit  Regardless it still is expensive for a smaller LV bag. I suppose because it's not a simple design! I just went over it again and it looks almost perfect! I do see a couple spots that may be normal and hopefully not a crack in the canvas as it's the same on both sides. Do you mind checking your bag and letting me know if this spot is the same for you? It's not continuous canvas but I suspect because it's where it's curved so they used two separate pieces and then canvas wrapped around it. It's hard to explain but you will see in the photos what I mean lol. It's the corner by both ends of where the zipper starts and begins. Thanks for the help and if any others can also chime in on this as well! It looks worse on the right side vs the left side of my bag but it does look like it's meant to be that way. I think. Just don't want it to get worse!



I just scrolled back a few pages and got my answer lol. Seems to be normal! Hoping it stays small  I will sit on it a couple of days to think about it but I really am leaning towards keeping it and just loving it. It would be nice to have a fun casual bag and something different in my otherwise "boring" classic bag collection lol!


----------



## jelly-baby

tam0o said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase replacement straps or found an off brand strap that's really similar to the original straps?



I have ordered these. Not sure what they will be like, will update when they arrive.


----------



## Marmotte

Marmotte said:


> Hi, I gave the bag for repair weeks ago and still no news... will keep you posted..


So it's now been more than 3 months that my bag has been sent for zip repair.
My SA told me they're not going to replace the bag with the new version - and that it is taking a long time because "the repair piece was hard to find" ... come on ... a zipper???


----------



## lallybelle

Marmotte said:


> So it's now been more than 3 months that my bag has been sent for zip repair.
> My SA told me they're not going to replace the bag with the new version - and that it is taking a long time because "the repair piece was hard to find" ... come on ... a zipper???



Your SA likely has no idea of the Status or she wouldn't have made such a silly statement. 3 months to replace a zipper? 

I get them not giving a replacement just to fix the zipper, but the problem with just fixing the zipper is I have heard of a couple of incidents where it wasn't repaired properly. First was a while back well before the NM and she was given a credit after the repair came back and it wasn't fixed. The other was recent and she ended up with the NM after it was the same situation as the above, it wasn't even completely stitched in again.

When you get it back, check the repair thoroughly, and insist on the NM if shoddy. Sorry it's taking so long.


----------



## Marmotte

lallybelle said:


> Your SA likely has no idea of the Status or she wouldn't have made such a silly statement. 3 months to replace a zipper?
> 
> I get them not giving a replacement just to fix the zipper, but the problem with just fixing the zipper is I have heard of a couple of incidents where it wasn't repaired properly. First was a while back well before the NM and she was given a credit after the repair came back and it wasn't fixed. The other was recent and she ended up with the NM after it was the same situation as the above, it wasn't even completely stitched in again.
> 
> When you get it back, check the repair thoroughly, and insist on the NM if shoddy. Sorry it's taking so long.


Thanks @lallybelle - I just texted the store manager of my boutique directly, complaining about the long wait and clearly requesting for an exchange with a new model.


----------



## kbell

Marmotte said:


> What does NM stands for?


New model.


----------



## scarlet555

Marmotte said:


> Thanks @lallybelle - I just texted the store manager of my boutique directly, complaining about the long wait and clearly requesting for an exchange with a new model.


Ask to speak to the boutique director about how they conduct their mini palms springs repair while others get a replacement.  Their product is defaulted and why would it be your wait time?  And don’t accept them gluing your zipper on as a repair.  I heard some YouTuber mention this was done to their bag!
Did u already drop off your bag?  You must video record your bag at the drop off site as the SA watches, as someone has mentioned  and re inspect your bag at the pick up site if it is to be repaired.


----------



## Marmotte

scarlet555 said:


> don’t accept them gluing your zipper



Thanks @scarlet555 - I'm going later today. It has been 3 1/2 months since I dropped off the bag. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## EmmJay

Marmotte said:


> Thanks @scarlet555 - I'm going later today. It has been 3 1/2 months since I dropped off the bag. This is getting ridiculous.


You should also call Client Services and ask to speak to the Escalation Team. As long as it’s taking them to *repair* your zippper, you could have remodeled a kitchen, bath, and possibly a closet. You have been more than patient with this process.


----------



## Marmotte

My bag just arrived at the boutique - repaired.
I’ll check it next week.
I’m not going to pay a penny for the repair, I can guarantee !!


----------



## kbell

Marmotte said:


> My bag just arrived at the boutique - repaired.
> I’ll check it next week.
> I’m not going to pay a penny for the repair, I can guarantee !!


Jeesh it took so long I hope it’s fixed correctly! Glad it’s finally back


----------



## Swathi

[emoji322][emoji322]
I have ordered the regular mono as well. I am going to be in big trouble choosing one!


----------



## Bijans

Just received mine today !! Happy Valentine’s Day to myself from myself .. sometime we must treat ourselves ❤️ Hope everyone is enjoying your day


----------



## Bijans

I am loving the my new Palm Springs mini what is some of your favorite ways to wear this bag ? Crossbody or like a back pack ??


----------



## Bijans

Swathi said:


> View attachment 4665639
> View attachment 4665640
> 
> 
> [emoji322][emoji322]
> I have ordered the regular mono as well. I am going to be in big trouble choosing one!


I love the reverse so much ! I would keep that one .. I have the Metis in reverse and I’m in love with the reverse line


----------



## Marmotte

kbell said:


> Jeesh it took so long I hope it’s fixed correctly


So happy to see my baby back!!
I inspected the zipper and the repair is excellent. I still have 1 year guarantee on the repair.
I met and spoke with the Senior Client Advisor who gave me her card and told me to contact her for anything I would need - preorders included


----------



## Moobarry12

So update on my handle situation cracking. I finally took it in and the SA was a headache to deal with. I felt so embarrassed. She first told me “oh that’s so weird I’ve never seen that let me go talk to the manager” then she came back and pretty much said I’m over thinking everything. She told me she sees a beautiful bag and it looks amazing and she sees the start of an issue. She said she doesn’t want me to go without a bag for weeks and pay hundreds of dollars to get a handle replaced. She told me to come back if it gets worse and I can go get it polished at another LV store. She also told me it’s gonna be an entire issue because she will have to look up my name and all my information and blah blah blah. Oh and she said at one point seems like it’s because I put too much in my bag that’s why the handle/glazing is cracking which I don’t. Anyways is there a way to email someone? I’m annoyed and I don’t feel like arguing. I’m an introvert and too shy to argue my case. What’s the best thing for me to do?


----------



## lallybelle

Marmotte said:


> So happy to see my baby back!!
> I inspected the zipper and the repair is excellent. I still have 1 year guarantee on the repair.
> I met and spoke with the Senior Client Advisor who gave me her card and told me to contact her for anything I would need - preorders included



That's great! Happy for you that it's all resolved.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> So update on my handle situation cracking. I finally took it in and the SA was a headache to deal with. I felt so embarrassed. She first told me “oh that’s so weird I’ve never seen that let me go talk to the manager” then she came back and pretty much said I’m over thinking everything. She told me she sees a beautiful bag and it looks amazing and she sees the start of an issue. She said she doesn’t want me to go without a bag for weeks and pay hundreds of dollars to get a handle replaced. She told me to come back if it gets worse and I can go get it polished at another LV store. She also told me it’s gonna be an entire issue because she will have to look up my name and all my information and blah blah blah. Oh and she said at one point seems like it’s because I put too much in my bag that’s why the handle/glazing is cracking which I don’t. Anyways is there a way to email someone? I’m annoyed and I don’t feel like arguing. I’m an introvert and too shy to argue my case. What’s the best thing for me to do?


Do you carry it by the handle? Sounds like the SA didn’t want to deal with it. Can you post a picture? Are you close to another store and you could ask to speak to a manager..


----------



## kbell

Marmotte said:


> So happy to see my baby back!!
> I inspected the zipper and the repair is excellent. I still have 1 year guarantee on the repair.
> I met and spoke with the Senior Client Advisor who gave me her card and told me to contact her for anything I would need - preorders included


Great outcome! Glad your baby is back & fixed properly


----------



## Swathi

Bijans said:


> I love the reverse so much ! I would keep that one .. I have the Metis in reverse and I’m in love with the reverse line


Is your palm springs reverse too? Do you have any color transfer issues with reverse canvas?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Swathi said:


> Is your palm springs reverse too? Do you have any color transfer issues with reverse canvas?


i have the reverse new model and worried about color transfer. but I've worn it with my jeans, black, purple, every color you can think of and I haven't had a single issue


----------



## Swathi

raspberrysyrup said:


> i have the reverse new model and worried about color transfer. but I've worn it with my jeans, black, purple, every color you can think of and I haven't had a single issue


That’s good to hear! The canvas seems durable, interestingly reverse seems softer than the monogram canvas, which I like


----------



## jelly-baby

Bijans said:


> I am loving the my new Palm Springs mini what is some of your favorite ways to wear this bag ? Crossbody or like a back pack ??



I love the look of backpacks but I don’t find them that practical for access so I generally wear crossbody. However, the PSM straps have been the bane of my life so I have finally found a way to convert it from crossbody to backpack without removing the straps! I will upload some pics when I get a moment...


----------



## jelly-baby

jelly-baby said:


> I love the look of backpacks but I don’t find them that practical for access so I generally wear crossbody. However, the PSM straps have been the bane of my life so I have finally found a way to convert it from crossbody to backpack without removing the straps! I will upload some pics when I get a moment...



I’ve done a mini tutorial. Here is the link in the forum:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lv-palm-springs-mini-backpack-how-to-convert-the-straps.1024659/


----------



## baggal1234

does anyone shorten the straps on their PSM? i've been thinking about wearing it like that, i love this bag but i'm short and it just hangs off me and flies around. This video shows you how to do it


----------



## EmmJay

baggal1234 said:


> does anyone shorten the straps on their PSM? i've been thinking about wearing it like that, i love this bag but i'm short and it just hangs off me and flies around. This video shows you how to do it



I only wear this bag cross body with the monogram bandouliere XL or other straps that I have. I will never wear this as a backpack. I’ve heard of people getting their bags stolen when worn as a backpack. The thieves slice the straps with a knife or box cutter and grab the bag. That is not why I don’t wear it as a backpack though but I prefer this bag on me as a cross body.


----------



## baggal1234

EmmJay said:


> I only wear this bag cross body with the monogram bandouliere XL or other straps that I have. I will never wear this as a backpack. I’ve heard of people getting their bags stolen when worn as a backpack. The thieves slice the straps with a knife or box cutter and grab the bag. That is not why I don’t wear it as a backpack though but I prefer this bag on me as a cross body.


oh wow! thats crazy but i can see how easily the straps could be cut. also the bag slides around everywhere it would be easy to grab off


----------



## jelly-baby

@baggirl1234 - My post directly above yours has a link to a mini picture tutorial I did and shows another way to shorten the backpack straps and convert it to a shoulder bag without removing. Hope this is useful!


----------



## baggal1234

jelly-baby said:


> @baggirl1234 - My post directly above yours has a link to a mini picture tutorial I did and shows another way to shorten the backpack straps and convert it to a shoulder bag without removing. Hope this is useful!


oh thank you so much i didn't see that!!


----------



## highonteela

Anyone know how I can get my hands on this bag?!


----------



## sleepyD

How’s everyone’s strap holding up? I noticed some cracks in the glazing in mine....is that happening to anyone else’s strap?


----------



## waterlily112

sleepyD said:


> How’s everyone’s strap holding up? I noticed some cracks in the glazing in mine....is that happening to anyone else’s strap?



I've had mine since 2014. No cracking no fraying so far.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so one of my corners continues to peel and getting mucky. you can never win with this bag lol.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so one of my corners continues to peel and getting mucky. you can never win with this bag lol.


----------



## Babxie

Hi all~ I have finally gotten a Palm Springs mini from LV online store. But I have a few concerns. Firstly, a few parts of the bag don’t look aligned to me, especially the front print and the place where the strap rings are. Secondly, the black tag in front look as if there’s a line. Thirdly the top side of the bag didn’t seem nicely stitched. I’ve indicated the parts in red. Do you think I should refund it? Or it’s normal to be like this?


----------



## Nivahra

Babxie said:


> Hi all~ I have finally gotten a Palm Springs mini from LV online store. But I have a few concerns. Firstly, a few parts of the bag don’t look aligned to me, especially the front print and the place where the strap rings are. Secondly, the black tag in front look as if there’s a line. Thirdly the top side of the bag didn’t seem nicely stitched. I’ve indicated the parts in red. Do you think I should refund it? Or it’s normal to be like this?


The alignment on the front and back looks ok for me, but over all there are too many flaws. Personally I can live with one or two, but not so many. I wouldn't like the line on the front tag and the different hight of the rings in the back - but here i'm not sure if with weight in it it is the same height  Because there is a little bump and that can stretch out when packed and it will be fine. So sad, I love this cute little style


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Babxie said:


> Hi all~ I have finally gotten a Palm Springs mini from LV online store. But I have a few concerns. Firstly, a few parts of the bag don’t look aligned to me, especially the front print and the place where the strap rings are. Secondly, the black tag in front look as if there’s a line. Thirdly the top side of the bag didn’t seem nicely stitched. I’ve indicated the parts in red. Do you think I should refund it? Or it’s normal to be like this?


This bag is just fine!! It’s consistent looking and there’s no issues and your front alignment is just fine too! Enjoy the bag, there is a handmade aspect to these bags, so I would be mindful of that too


----------



## clarabellaLV

Has anyone seen the Palm Springs mini come in on the online UK store recently? Every time I check both the mono and reverse mono are out of stock. I would like to get my hands on one for my birthday!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

hows corner wear for people with the new version monogram? post pics pls. contemplating getting it back in mono as well


----------



## lmrarang

Palm Springs in all sizes are available on line now.  Both mono and reverse.


----------



## karman

Babxie said:


> Hi all~ I have finally gotten a Palm Springs mini from LV online store. But I have a few concerns. Firstly, a few parts of the bag don’t look aligned to me, especially the front print and the place where the strap rings are. Secondly, the black tag in front look as if there’s a line. Thirdly the top side of the bag didn’t seem nicely stitched. I’ve indicated the parts in red. Do you think I should refund it? Or it’s normal to be like this?


If you’re going to go as far as drawing parallel lines like that you will definitely something wrong with the bag. no one is going to scrutinize your bag like that. I had difficulty even seeing anything wrong with the first few photos. Please just enjoy your bag.


----------



## jennyy

TL;DR: Is the top panel supposed to line up so the patterns line up with the side panels?

Also, is the crooked stitching too much of a flaw? It’s only on one side.


----------



## jennyy

jennyy said:


> TL;DR: Is the top panel supposed to line up so the patterns line up with the side panels?
> 
> Also, is the crooked stitching too much of a flaw? It’s only on one side.


Never mind. I just went online to LV’s website and see that the panels don’t match up on their stock pictures.


----------



## Nivahra

They exists - Palm Springs Minis which are really good made with no flaws - I read so many posts about problems, but I pulled the trigger and got a perfect one (and if anyone sees flaws I didn't see - please don't tell me )


----------



## I3utt3rfly

Hi everyone. 

I need your opinion. I just received this psm today. The monogram on top between the zipper doesn’t align at all. Should I return it?


----------



## JY1217

Nivahra said:


> They exists - Palm Springs Minis which are really good made with no flaws - I read so many posts about problems, but I pulled the trigger and got a perfect one (and if anyone sees flaws I didn't see - please don't tell me )


Congrats!! it looks gorgeous, if someone tells you otherwise, just don't care it! one can always look for a flaw when there's none, just enjoy your bag!!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Nivahra said:


> They exists - Palm Springs Minis which are really good made with no flaws - I read so many posts about problems, but I pulled the trigger and got a perfect one (and if anyone sees flaws I didn't see - please don't tell me )



Beauty! Where is yours made?


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Helloviuviu said:


> Sometimes it’s so visible and sometimes it’s doesn’t really show the “white residue(?)” from the canvas peeling. This morning, it doesn’t really show it but you can clearly see the print started to came off.



Do the flowers seem to fade too?


----------



## littlesnoopy

Finally got this baby after hunting it for agessssssss! My friend managed to score this one for me during a walk-in.


----------



## Boomkim

Y'all. I literally laughed out loud and have to share.

I ordered my PSM online and received it today. Not only did it have the chemical smell some people have been speaking of, but check out the utter failure of stamping the front tag. Who looks at that and lets it go further through assembly?




Currently torn on exchange or just return and move on to a different bag.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Boomkim said:


> Y'all. I literally laughed out loud and have to share.
> 
> I ordered my PSM online and received it today. Not only did it have the chemical smell some people have been speaking of, but check out the utter failure of stamping the front tag. Who looks at that and lets it go further through assembly?
> 
> View attachment 4697440
> 
> 
> Currently torn on exchange or just return and move on to a different bag.


mines isn’t that deep and that chemical smell means it’s literally fresh out of the factory.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Received this yesterday and got so upset. There are 2 spots here that seem to have some scuffs/rubbing off. I thought I’d like to keep this but looks like I have to return


----------



## loubsandlulu

Firstfullsteps said:


> Received this yesterday and got so upset. There are 2 spots here that seem to have some scuffs/rubbing off. I thought I’d like to keep this but looks like I have to return



Mine is like this too, one very little spot. I'm keeping mine though cause its MIF. I haven't seen any MIF PSM in a long time. Where is yours made?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

loubsandlulu said:


> Mine is like this too, one very little spot. I'm keeping mine though cause its MIF. I haven't seen any MIF PSM in a long time. Where is yours made?


MIF too. Actually a lot of psm are coming into stores this month. No longer that rare now


----------



## boeyshona

Got my little cutie today from a reseller in brand new condition!! Had to pay a premium price due to the reverse but no regrets cuz it's so pretty!!! I've been eying this for so long but did not get it cuz of the zip issue. So glad that they revised it to make the zip easier to access


----------



## purselover817

are they only selling the new version now? i ordered one today and i'm worried i'll get the older version.


----------



## labellusting

Roxibabeyyy said:


> are they only selling the new version now? i ordered one today and i'm worried i'll get the older version.



Yes, from what my CA told me they are only selling the new zip version


----------



## purselover817

labellusting said:


> Yes, from what my CA told me they are only selling the new zip version


perfect, thanks!


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Canvas of my old model mini and pm close to the zipper is rubbing off. It has white specks too. I was told it will start peeling as well. 
Will be bringing them to LV when it reopens.


----------



## CuteKelala

Got my PSM today, the updated version. There’s a weird divot on the right side due to the stitching or something. The photo is with the bag completely empty. Not sure I’m going to keep it. But on the up side there is no chemical smell.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

CuteKelala said:


> Got my PSM today, the updated version. There’s a weird divot on the right side due to the stitching or something. The photo is with the bag completely empty. Not sure I’m going to keep it. But on the up side there is no chemical smell.


That's not a defect imo. it's due to the soft canvas used and stitching.


----------



## jocelynnnn

Hello!
I just got my PSM monogram yesterday. I was just wondering if any of you here could share the straps you all are using with the bag? I was thinking to use straps like the MPA which unfortunately I dont own one.


----------



## pinky7129

jocelynnnn said:


> Hello!
> I just got my PSM monogram yesterday. I was just wondering if any of you here could share the straps you all are using with the bag? I was thinking to use straps like the MPA which unfortunately I dont own one.



I purchased the b strap in reverse and i love it!


----------



## Nivahra

jocelynnnn said:


> Hello!
> I just got my PSM monogram yesterday. I was just wondering if any of you here could share the straps you all are using with the bag? I was thinking to use straps like the MPA which unfortunately I dont own one.



I use it with my rose Clair MPA strap-works perfect! And the straps which came with the PSM. That‘s it and that‘s enough for me.


----------



## jocelynnnn

pinky7129 said:


> I purchased the b strap in reverse and i love it!


Sorry! A little dumb here when it comes to short forms. Hahahaha! What strap is that??


----------



## jocelynnnn

Nivahra said:


> I use it with my rose Clair MPA strap-works perfect! And the straps which came with the PSM. That‘s it and that‘s enough for me.



Oh man!! If only they will sell the rose Clair MPA strap separately! I was contemplating between MPA and PSM. MPA was too small for my liking thus I went ahead to purchase PSM.


----------



## kylie19

Got my cutie today! Yey! I’m so paranoid that I inspected every stitch/parts of the bag. So far no problem.


----------



## sharonnx

My PSM in reverse 2020 came in the mail the other day and as i was inspecting my bag, i’ve noticed these bumps. Is it normal to have?


----------



## kylie19

sharonnx said:


> My PSM in reverse 2020 came in the mail the other day and as i was inspecting my bag, i’ve noticed these bumps. Is it normal to have?


Mine has bumps too. I stuffed it with acid-free tissue paper when not in use.


----------



## KristyNikol

jelly-baby said:


> I have ordered these. Not sure what they will be like, will update when they arrive.
> View attachment 4663135



Did you end up receiving/trying out these straps? I was thinking about ordering them as well and was curious what your experience was


----------



## lookin4bags

Hi everyone! I just received my first ever Louis Vuitton purchase, a PSM, a little less than a week ago and I love it. However, I noticed that the alignment of the monogram is pretty mismatched on the front of the bag where the top half meets the bottom front pocket. Everything else on the bag looks good as far as I can tell. Looking through photos of other people's PSMs makes me think the alignment on my bag is worse than most. I'm wondering if I should return and possibly try purchasing again. Thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## Nivahra

lookin4bags said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my first ever Louis Vuitton purchase, a PSM, a little less than a week ago and I love it. However, I noticed that the alignment of the monogram is pretty mismatched on the front of the bag where the top half meets the bottom front pocket. Everything else on the bag looks good as far as I can tell. Looking through photos of other people's PSMs makes me think the alignment on my bag is worse than most. I'm wondering if I should return and possibly try purchasing again. Thoughts? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4718079


Mine looks like yours and that's fine for me.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lookin4bags said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my first ever Louis Vuitton purchase, a PSM, a little less than a week ago and I love it. However, I noticed that the alignment of the monogram is pretty mismatched on the front of the bag where the top half meets the bottom front pocket. Everything else on the bag looks good as far as I can tell. Looking through photos of other people's PSMs makes me think the alignment on my bag is worse than most. I'm wondering if I should return and possibly try purchasing again. Thoughts? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4718079



it's good, i've seen worse


----------



## sharonnx

Is this normal?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

y


sharonnx said:


> Is this normal?


yes!


----------



## shishkabob

CuteKelala said:


> Got my PSM today, the updated version. There’s a weird divot on the right side due to the stitching or something. The photo is with the bag completely empty. Not sure I’m going to keep it. But on the up side there is no chemical smell.


That is normal and if you push (and kind of pop it out) on the canvas a few times it will go away. Also if you fill your bag up it will go away. Mine did the same when I first got it, and I wondered about it as well.


----------



## jelly-baby

KristyNikol said:


> Did you end up receiving/trying out these straps? I was thinking about ordering them as well and was curious what your experience was



hi yes I did get them. They were good enough but not quite as delicate as the actual LV ones. I sold my PSM so didn’t need them anyways lol


----------



## calipursegal

I always passed on this bag because of all the issues, mainly the zipper. I see it has been fixed. How do you guys like your bag? Especially those who got in back in 2016 when it was $1590. Is it worth $1990? Did the price go up during the increase this week? Are the straps annoying? TIA!


----------



## maggiesze1

So happy I get to join the club!! 

Here she is!


----------



## shishkabob

calipursegal said:


> I always passed on this bag because of all the issues, mainly the zipper. I see it has been fixed. How do you guys like your bag? Especially those who got in back in 2016 when it was $1590. Is it worth $1990? Did the price go up during the increase this week? Are the straps annoying? TIA!


I have the original style in Reverse and haven't had any of the problems the monogram seemed to have. The only issue which isn't a big deal is the little leather tabs that hold the Drings seems to peel on the other edge. Not really noticeable unless I look. My repair CA said I can always send it in for repair but it would take about 6-8 weeks and I wasn't willing to part with it for that long -- wish I knew of the impeding pandemic since I haven't been using it since I rarely go out! And yes the price is more...it was more than $1590 when I purchased it less than a year ago.


----------



## Felixoz

maggiesze1 said:


> So happy I get to join the club!!
> 
> Here she is!


Congratulations.. this one is always a winner


----------



## Felixoz

calipursegal said:


> I always passed on this bag because of all the issues, mainly the zipper. I see it has been fixed. How do you guys like your bag? Especially those who got in back in 2016 when it was $1590. Is it worth $1990? Did the price go up during the increase this week? Are the straps annoying? TIA!


I absolutely love this bag & yes I did get the little tabs behind replaced from my localLV store in Perth. Though I don’t know why I ended up selling this beautiful bag, might have been coz of old zipper opening. Immediately I regretted selling it  
Was lucky to grab a new one online 2 days back. So can’t wait to receive it which will come with a new zipper


----------



## maggiesze1

Felixoz said:


> Congratulations.. this one is always a winner


Thank you!


----------



## miszxamy

Hi! I purchased and received this brand new PSM from the LV website recently. And already noticed a wear on it. Anyone else have this issue with this little tear near the corner of the zipper? I hope I’m not the only one having this issue. Mines is made in France.


----------



## mms21

Hi everyone! I just received my new PSM in the mail today but it is the old version! I didn’t even think this was possible. I’ve dreamed of this bag for forever. I called to see if I could exchange it for a new version, however the client advisor told me I’d have to send it back and keep stalking the website for a new version. She said they have no new versions anywhere so I’m worried that if I send it back that I’ll have to stalk the website and potentially end up with another old model. Do the older bags always have issues? I take very good care of my purses, but I’m just worried it’ll have quality issues.


----------



## scarlet555

madistart19 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my new PSM in the mail today but it is the old version! I didn’t even think this was possible. I’ve dreamed of this bag for forever. I called to see if I could exchange it for a new version, however the client advisor told me I’d have to send it back and keep stalking the website for a new version. She said they have no new versions anywhere so I’m worried that if I send it back that I’ll have to stalk the website and potentially end up with another old model. Do the older bags always have issues? I take very good care of my purses, but I’m just worried it’ll have quality issues.



This is strange, I didn't think they were selling the old version anymore!  I hope you get one soon.  Keep stalking! Just return and get your money back or go to local store if they are open.  A relative has the older version reverse MINI palms springs and she has a real hard time opening the bag.  She has to dedicated both hands and with the bag in front of her, so it's not fun.


----------



## mms21

scarlet555 said:


> This is strange, I didn't think they were selling the old version anymore!  I hope you get one soon.  Keep stalking! Just return and get your money back or go to local store if they are open.  A relative has the older version reverse MINI palms springs and she has a real hard time opening the bag.  She has to dedicated both hands and with the bag in front of her, so it's not fun.


I know! I thought it was would for sure be the new version. I’m worried if I return it and stalk until I find a new one that the new one will also be an old model :/


----------



## raspberrysyrup

madistart19 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my new PSM in the mail today but it is the old version! I didn’t even think this was possible. I’ve dreamed of this bag for forever. I called to see if I could exchange it for a new version, however the client advisor told me I’d have to send it back and keep stalking the website for a new version. She said they have no new versions anywhere so I’m worried that if I send it back that I’ll have to stalk the website and potentially end up with another old model. Do the older bags always have issues? I take very good care of my purses, but I’m just worried it’ll have quality issues.



that is crazyyyyy. i swear they had phased out all the old bags. i'd return and buy again!


----------



## mms21

raspberrysyrup said:


> that is crazyyyyy. i swear they had phased out all the old bags. i'd return and buy again!


I called client services again and I guess there was a note on my account from the merchandising team to cancel my order since they didn't have the new model in stock but somehow my order was still pushed through with the old model. Client services is going to call me back and let me know if they can do an exchange for a new one and just have to wait for the new one to get back into stock or I'll just have to return it and keep stalking to website. It is just such a weird situation. The date code is TX2119, so definitely made in 2019.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

madistart19 said:


> I called client services again and I guess there was a note on my account from the merchandising team to cancel my order since they didn't have the new model in stock but somehow my order was still pushed through with the old model. Client services is going to call me back and let me know if they can do an exchange for a new one and just have to wait for the new one to get back into stock or I'll just have to return it and keep stalking to website. It is just such a weird situation. The date code is TX2119, so definitely made in 2019.



i guess that slipped. yeah send it back and get yourself the new model!


----------



## Bri uk

raspberrysyrup said:


> hows corner wear for people with the new version monogram? post pics pls. contemplating getting it back in mono as well


 where you able to get you hands on one? I have been stalking the reverse for ages with no luck  mono restocks regularly on the U.K. site and the US site restocks the reverse practically daily so I am confused why there is such a shortage of the reverse available.


----------



## scarlet555

madistart19 said:


> I called client services again and I guess there was a note on my account from the merchandising team to cancel my order since they didn't have the new model in stock but somehow my order was still pushed through with the old model. Client services is going to call me back and let me know if they can do an exchange for a new one and just have to wait for the new one to get back into stock or I'll just have to return it and keep stalking to website. It is just such a weird situation. The date code is TX2119, so definitely made in 2019.



This is what I mean about LV!  They have no systematic process control-from warehouse to website is a total disconnect!  Why do they even have that model in the warehouse?  That seems wrong and a waste of time and effort.  First, the code for old Palms springs mini and new PS mini are not even the same, so the one on the website is the NEW bag code which you correctly purchased.  They have no business sending you an old model palms springs mini, when your bag code is the new code.  Let us know what happens... rooting for you.


----------



## nicococole91

Hi, is there any quality difference in monogram and reverse? Seems like more are complaining about the defects found in monogram than the reverse. Planning to get myself a pms and like the mono vers more, but i am abit worried about the quality and of course, the availability as well


----------



## raspberrysyrup

nicococole91 said:


> Hi, is there any quality difference in monogram and reverse? Seems like more are complaining about the defects found in monogram than the reverse. Planning to get myself a pms and like the mono vers more, but i am abit worried about the quality and of course, the availability as well


in my personal opinion and experience, the reverse canvas holds up amazingly. it's the monogram canvas that always peels or gives issues (i've had both canvas at various points)


----------



## nicococole91

raspberrysyrup said:


> in my personal opinion and experience, the reverse canvas holds up amazingly. it's the monogram canvas that always peels or gives issues (i've had both canvas at various points)


Thanks for the reply. Gosh it's so hard to get this bag and i only want to get it directly through LV because of authencity issue. But the stores are all closed due to covid 19 in my country. The waiting is killing me!


----------



## nicococole91

Omg i was camping at the lv website today and it's still calling for availability and so ..i called. And i was in luck because my bag would be sent to me in 6hours time. So happpyyyyy! Although my husband is not.....


----------



## teddyraph

Hi all, so i just received my PS mini today, I ordered directly from my local LV store and it was hand delivered to me this morning by a LV guy.  Just curious, my date code is ML1280 at the side of the bag. Any idea which year was this? Also the bag is the newer model with the zipper outside. TIA!


----------



## Bri uk

teddyraph said:


> Hi all, so i just received my PS mini today, I ordered directly from my local LV store and it was hand delivered to me this morning by a LV guy.  Just curious, my date code is ML1280 at the side of the bag. Any idea which year was this? Also the bag is the newer model with the zipper outside. TIA!


I believe that means the bag was made in the 18th week of 2020, did you get the mono or reverse canvas ?


----------



## teddyraph

Bri uk said:


> I believe that means the bag was made in the 18th week of 2020, did you get the mono or reverse canvas ?


Hi! I got the Mono  it wasnt available online but I chatted with my SA and he called me back saying that he have a piece available and will ask if I wanted it and i said YES hahah .. thanks for that info, clears my curiosity


----------



## Bri uk

teddyraph said:


> Hi! I got the Mono  it wasnt available online but I chatted with my SA and he called me back saying that he have a piece available and will ask if I wanted it and i said YES hahah .. thanks for that info, clears my curiosity


 Your welcome, I’m sure you will enjoy I’ve been trying to get this bag in reverse for ages from the website!


----------



## teddyraph

Bri uk said:


> Your welcome, I’m sure you will enjoy I’ve been trying to get this bag in reverse for ages from the website!



Yes, absolutely love this new addtion to my collection  
Have you had any luck so far??? Need to call your SA or keep hoarding the web! It wasnt available online sometimes they dont update the information!


----------



## Bri uk

teddyraph said:


> Have you had any luck so far??? Need to call your SA or keep hoarding the web! It wasnt available online sometimes they dont update the information!


No luck so far. Unfortunately I do not have an SA, the other items I have were really easy to get so stalking the website is alien to me.


----------



## xbabii

I feel like the PMS is harder to get than the Pochette Metis. Been stalking the LV website everyday with no luck!


----------



## Bri uk

xbabii said:


> I feel like the PMS is harder to get than the Pochette Metis. Been stalking the LV website everyday with no luck!


Definitely agree with you on that.


----------



## keokicat

Bri uk said:


> No luck so far. Unfortunately I do not have an SA, the other items I have were really easy to get so stalking the website is alien to me.



You should definitely try to get with an SA.  I was getting help from one this week ordering a pair of sunglasses from a boutique.  By chance I asked about the Palm Springs Mini and they happened to have one in Reverse Monogram in stock and I was able to snatch it up.  They shipped it overnight and I received it yesterday.  Also, called customer service two days ago to see if I could get a Palm Springs Mini in regular monogram. They told me they could order it for me but it would take 4-6 weeks to receive. Much to my surprise, they shipped it the next day and it’s arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Bri uk

keokicat said:


> You should definitely try to get with an SA.  I was getting help from one this week ordering a pair of sunglasses from a boutique.  By chance I asked about the Palm Springs Mini and they happened to have one in Reverse Monogram in stock and I was able to snatch it up.  They shipped it overnight and I received it yesterday.  Also, called customer service two days ago to see if I could get a Palm Springs Mini in regular monogram. They told me they could order it for me but it would take 4-6 weeks to receive. Much to my surprise, they shipped it the next day and it’s arriving tomorrow.


I tried CS a few times but they keep saying it’s a really popular item, they can’t order and to keep checking the website. I have also posted in some of the forums asking if anyone has an SA contact they can share in the U.K., no responses yet, but fingers crossed.


----------



## xbabii

Available to purchase on US website for the monogram. Just placed my order!!!


----------



## waterina

xbabii said:


> Available to purchase on US website for the monogram. Just placed my order!!!


I did too! it was available on and off throughout this afternoon I think. I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## xbabii

waterina said:


> I did too! it was available on and off throughout this afternoon I think. I can't wait to see it in person!



Yay! Congrats. I can’t wait to get it too!


----------



## kaistal

Does anyone have the old model of the bag and had any success bringing it in to exchange for the new model because of the zipper/peeling? 

I have one I bought from the website last year and I’m debating if I’d be able to take it in.


----------



## Raaz

madistart19 said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my new PSM in the mail today but it is the old version! I didn’t even think this was possible. I’ve dreamed of this bag for forever. I called to see if I could exchange it for a new version, however the client advisor told me I’d have to send it back and keep stalking the website for a new version. She said they have no new versions anywhere so I’m worried that if I send it back that I’ll have to stalk the website and potentially end up with another old model. Do the older bags always have issues? I take very good care of my purses, but I’m just worried it’ll have quality issues.



You should return it and try to get newer version. They might have sent you older stock,,,which seems so unprofessional especially for the price they charge.


----------



## Leohina

xbabii said:


> I feel like the PMS is harder to get than the Pochette Metis. Been stalking the LV website everyday with no luck!


 i was staking for few weeks and I finally scored 2 days ago. Around 11am Pacific Times.


----------



## Bri uk

Leohina said:


> i was staking for few weeks and I finally scored 2 days ago. Around 11am Pacific Times.


 congrats!! For some reason the reverse is available lot more on the US and Canadian site. I check the US stalking thread from time to time and see the psm reverse posted as atb almost daily. The EU site is the complete opposite as the mono version is atb daily. Really strange, but I ordered the mono online so i will see if I like enough to keep it.


----------



## xbabii

Bri uk said:


> congrats!! For some reason the reverse is available lot more on the US and Canadian site. I check the US stalking thread from time to time and see the psm reverse posted as atb almost daily. The EU site is the complete opposite as the mono version is atb daily. Really strange, but I ordered the mono online so i will see if I like enough to keep it.



I haven't seen the reverse in stock actually but then I didn't really look. I have the reverse in pochette metis so I wanted this in monogram! I'm the same, I have to see if I'll like it enough to keep it ahaha


----------



## clarabellaLV

Hello, just popped on the LV website in the UK and the mini palm spring is in stock in monogram canvas. Looks like their is more than one as when I’ve  added to my basket it’s still available


----------



## Leohina

hi I just got my PSM and handle doesn’t seems like it’s in the middle of bag. When I looked everyone else’s PSM the handle is sewed on top of flowers. Otherwise everything looks perfect. Should I return and get a new one? Does this even bother you?


----------



## LValmalvr

The made in the USA psm seem to have the handle placement toward the back of the bag whereas the made in France psm seem to have the handle more toward the center.


----------



## Leohina

miszxamy said:


> Hi! I purchased and received this brand new PSM from the LV website recently. And already noticed a wear on it. Anyone else have this issue with this little tear near the corner of the zipper? I hope I’m not the only one having this issue. Mines is made in France.


Hi I have same cuts, smaller though. Did you return it?


----------



## Leohina

littlesnoopy said:


> Finally got this baby after hunting it for agessssssss! My friend managed to score this one for me during a walk-in.
> View attachment 4697363



hi does your PSM have tiny cut On canvas where zipper ends? And the other side?


----------



## Bri uk

Leohina said:


> hi I just got my PSM and handle doesn’t seems like it’s in the middle of bag. When I looked everyone else’s PSM the handle is sewed on top of flowers. Otherwise everything looks perfect. Should I return and get a new one? Does this even bother you?


 Just checked the image on the website and it does seem to be sewn on top of the flowers as you said. If it doesn’t affect the bag when carried using the top handle then it may just be cosmetic. Not something that would really bother me, but it’s definitely a personal choice.


----------



## xbabii

Mine came in the mail today and I think it’s going back. I don’t seem to love it as much as I thought I would. Plus I thought it was pretty pricey for such a tiny bag. It’s cute, and I like that it can be worn different ways. But I just don’t see myself using it as much as my other bags.


----------



## Leohina

xbabii said:


> Mine came in the mail today and I think it’s going back. I don’t seem to love it as much as I thought I would. Plus I thought it was pretty pricey for such a tiny bag. It’s cute, and I like that it can be worn different ways. But I just don’t see myself using it as much as my other bags.
> View attachment 4746625
> View attachment 4746626




I felt same way, 2k for this tiny bag is.... too much. I love it but not sure if I want to keep it either


----------



## keokicat

xbabii said:


> Mine came in the mail today and I think it’s going back. I don’t seem to love it as much as I thought I would. Plus I thought it was pretty pricey for such a tiny bag. It’s cute, and I like that it can be worn different ways. But I just don’t see myself using it as much as my other bags.
> View attachment 4746625
> View attachment 4746626



if you don’t think you’ll use it, then you should definitely return and get something else.  I received both of my Palm Spring minis last week (reverse and monogram) and can hardly wait to use them.


----------



## Leohina

keokicat said:


> if you don’t think you’ll use it, then you should definitely return and get something else.  I received both of my Palm Spring minis last week (reverse and monogram) and can hardly wait to use them.




since you own 2 PSM... wanted to ask... my top handle isn’t in the middle. On the website they are on top of flowers.. mine is closer to back. Would this bother you? Otherwise everything else looks fine.


----------



## Leohina

keokicat said:


> if you don’t think you’ll use it, then you should definitely return and get something else.  I received both of my Palm Spring minis last week (reverse and monogram) and can hardly wait to use them.


----------



## keokicat

Leohina said:


> since you own 2 PSM... wanted to ask... my top handle isn’t in the middle. On the website they are on top of flowers.. mine is closer to back. Would this bother you? Otherwise everything else looks fine.



I thought someone had already your question yesterday?  I believe they said that the ones that are made in the USA tend to have the handle more toward the back while those made in France have the handle over the flowers. Mine both have the handles toward the back like yours. It doesn’t affect the functionality of the bag so the handle placement doesn’t bother me. I’m keeping both of mine.


----------



## cuselover

Hi guys I have my palm spring for over 3 years, I noticed the leather is peeling on the trim of the zipper? Is this suppose to happen? I have many older monogram bags and I have never seen this! Is this a defect or would I have to pay to get this fixed? Can someone help please, I really like this bag!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

cuselover said:


> Hi guys I have my palm spring for over 3 years, I noticed the leather is peeling on the trim of the zipper? Is this suppose to happen? I have many older monogram bags and I have never seen this! Is this a defect or would I have to pay to get this fixed? Can someone help please, I really like this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747790


nope not normal, hence why they made the new model. please take into lv store to be assessed and they'll probably give you a new one


----------



## JY1217

Don't mean to upset anyone here but the same issue happens on the new model too.. I guess the zipper pull should not be touching the canvas AT ALL if they wanna really solve it for good.


----------



## Bri uk

cuselover said:


> Hi guys I have my palm spring for over 3 years, I noticed the leather is peeling on the trim of the zipper? Is this suppose to happen? I have many older monogram bags and I have never seen this! Is this a defect or would I have to pay to get this fixed? Can someone help please, I really like this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747790


 Hi there I think this is a common problem with this bag and was the reason they changed the zipper. I’m


JY1217 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone here but the same issue happens on the new model too.. I guess the zipper pull should not be touching the canvas AT ALL if they wanna really solve it for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747850


  seriously!!?!? I literally just received my bag today but I’m gonna wait until my birthday next week to open. I’m contemplating whether to keep it now.


----------



## cuselover

Thank you everyone I’m really sad now that such a useful bag has this problem!


----------



## JY1217

Bri uk said:


> Hi there I think this is a common problem with this bag and was the reason they changed the zipper. I’m
> seriously!!?!? I literally just received my bag today but I’m gonna wait until my birthday next week to open. I’m contemplating whether to keep it now.


First congrats on your bag.
PSM is like a gamble. It happens on mine but it might not happen on yours...
If you love that PSM, you could still use it for like 1-2 years (there's a certain time window for LV to accept canvas peeling as defect) until this issue appears,  then you could still say goodbye and send it back.
However like I posted it some pages ago, the corners do peel over time inevitably.


----------



## cuselover

JY1217 said:


> First congrats on your bag.
> PSM is like a gamble. It happens on mine but it might not happen on yours...
> If you love that PSM, you could still use it for like 1-2 years (there's a certain time window for LV to accept canvas peeling as defect) until this issue appears,  then you could still say goodbye and send it back.
> However like I posted it some pages ago, the corners do peel over time inevitably.


Do you know why this is a case? I have never seen this with my other monogram bags and they are over 10 years. Does this have to do with Leather production problem Or just in general of the design?


----------



## Leohina

JY1217 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone here but the same issue happens on the new model too.. I guess the zipper pull should not be touching the canvas AT ALL if they wanna really solve it for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747850


I got palm spring mini few days ago. I feel like your bag has zipper way closer to canvas. Mine is a little further. Mine doesn’t seem to scratch canvas at all


----------



## Bri uk

JY1217 said:


> First congrats on your bag.
> PSM is like a gamble. It happens on mine but it might not happen on yours...
> If you love that PSM, you could still use it for like 1-2 years (there's a certain time window for LV to accept canvas peeling as defect) until this issue appears,  then you could still say goodbye and send it back.
> However like I posted it some pages ago, the corners do peel over time inevitably.


Thank you. I will see how I feel when I inbox.


----------



## JY1217

Leohina said:


> I got palm spring mini few days ago. I feel like your bag has zipper way closer to canvas. Mine is a little further. Mine doesn’t seem to scratch canvas at all


Just after your post I went to see some pictures of PSM that were posted here, some are just like mine too and some have zipper that much further that even the canvas that sewed to the canvas is visible. 
Oh well now we have one more spot to look at when we buy this bag


----------



## JY1217

cuselover said:


> Do you know why this is a case? I have never seen this with my other monogram bags and they are over 10 years. Does this have to do with Leather production problem Or just in general of the design?


It's different to find out why. I would say the canvas now is different..but as for designs, some older bags have design flaws or should I say 'inevitable wear & tear" too. For example, the 2 sides on the Tivoli, where the canvas tucked in and arched up can wear terribly. 
 let just say some designs should have never been made with canvas to begin with....


----------



## cuselover

Random question if the peeling is caused by the zipper ... does this issue exist with the Bum Bag? I am thinking about getting that bag


----------



## Bri uk

Leohina said:


> I got palm spring mini few days ago. I feel like your bag has zipper way closer to canvas. Mine is a little further. Mine doesn’t seem to scratch canvas at all





cuselover said:


> Random question if the peeling is caused by the zipper ... does this issue exist with the Bum Bag? I am thinking about getting that bag


 Yes, I have seen a similar issues with the bumbag because I was debating between that and the psm. If you fold up the flap above the main compartment when opening the bag many people seem to say that prevents wear, but continually folding the flap can tear the corners when the flat is stitched so It’s a tricky one.


----------



## cuselover

Bri uk said:


> Yes, I have seen a similar issues with the bumbag because I was debating between that and the psm. If you fold up the flap above the main compartment when opening the bag many people seem to say that prevents wear, but continually folding the flap can tear the corners when the flat is stitched so It’s a tricky one.


Thank you. Wonder if they will redesign the bum bag down the road


----------



## Bri uk

cuselover said:


> Thank you. Wonder if they will redesign the bum bag down the road


Your welcome. Not sure if they will redesign. I personally don’t mind the flap because I think it adds extra security especially if your wearing the bag on your back, which was maybe the rational behind why the psm had the flap also. Although you want you bag to look immaculate for as long as possible I would prefer wear on the bag compared to someone potentially stealing everything inside it.


----------



## balen.girl

cuselover said:


> Hi guys I have my palm spring for over 3 years, I noticed the leather is peeling on the trim of the zipper? Is this suppose to happen? I have many older monogram bags and I have never seen this! Is this a defect or would I have to pay to get this fixed? Can someone help please, I really like this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747790


This is what happened to my PSM last year after few months of used. Bring back to LV, they will offer new bag. I didn’t take new PSM at that time because my SA told me LV will come out with new version. I choose other bag instead. 
I love PSM so much, so I purchased new version last month. Very happy with the new zipper, super smooth. I hope no more issues with the new one.


----------



## balen.girl

JY1217 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone here but the same issue happens on the new model too.. I guess the zipper pull should not be touching the canvas AT ALL if they wanna really solve it for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747850


You scared me.. but yes you got the point. Thank you.. 
I quickly checked on my new one.. so far so good since it’s only 1 week now.. I will just use my bag, because the new zipper is so smooth, for now I don’t want to rotate my bag yet. But for sure I will monitor my bag closely..


----------



## littlesnoopy

Leohina said:


> hi does your PSM have tiny cut On canvas where zipper ends? And the other side?



hello! I just checked, I don’t have tiny cuts near the zipper but I only used it for like 4-5 times. Here are some photos.


----------



## snowbubble

Anyone have any luck refreshing the website lately?


----------



## Leohina

snowbubble said:


> Anyone have any luck refreshing the website lately?


I see PSM available often. I refresh page like hundred times a day though lol It’s usually available early in the morning.


----------



## snowbubble

Leohina said:


> I see PSM available often. I refresh page like hundred times a day though lol It’s usually available early in the morning.


Haha! omgosh
Thats really good to know!! Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

Today I saw PSM on store display.. I never saw they put it on display before.. As we all know, this bag is one of the hardest bag to get on store. Well I guess now they have more stock to sell..


----------



## snowbubble

I've seen it in the past at a LV inside NM, I didn't get it because the zipper was annoying. Now that they fixed the zipper it kinda caught my interest again.


----------



## snowbubble

YAY just got mine on the website, I can't wait to pick it up! Has anyone experienced picking up items from LV since the pandemic?


----------



## kikiii_24

Hi all!

So this is my third PSM that I’ve ordered online. The other two had major stitching issues and scratched hardware. But this one seems fine except for one possible flaw? On the back where the canvas meets the side the stitching seems to have created a significant dip that doesn’t match the other side. Is this normal? I really love this bag and want to add it to my collection. And also, stalking on the website has been annoying since my LV store has closed back up due to the protesting.

Should I exchange for another one or keep? Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowbubble

I just got my PSM, the front patterns don't seem to align and the tab stamping Louis Vuitton Paris isn't deep at all you can barely tell it says Paris.. haha

Is this normal?????? Does your PSM have this issue too?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> I just got my PSM, the front patterns don't seem to align and the tab stamping Louis Vuitton Paris isn't deep at all you can barely tell it says Paris.. haha
> 
> Is this normal?????? Does your PSM have this issue too?



Mine is not like that, the stamp is certainly deep enough to read. Where was yours made?


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Mine is not like that, the stamp is certainly deep enough to read. Where was yours made?



It is made in the US, my SA told me all their items are now made in USA is that true? 
Where is yours made?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> It is made in the US, my SA told me all their items are now made in USA is that true?
> Where is yours made?



Mine was also made in the USA, and so were the other two that I returned. But idk if all items are now being made in the USA because I had recently bought the bumbag, nano speedy, and mini pochette and they were MIF. My fiancé also bought me the Pochette Métis for Mother’s Day and that was also MIF. This is the only bag from LV that was made in the USA.


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Mine was also made in the USA, and so were the other two that I returned. But idk if all items are now being made in the USA because I had recently bought the bumbag, nano speedy, and mini pochette and they were MIF. My fiancé also bought me the Pochette Métis for Mother’s Day and that was also MIF. This is the only bag from LV that was made in the USA.


What does your stamping look like ? Mine looks like thisss and the top is unaligned, but other than that everything looks fine. Dang do I need to return it  haha


----------



## snowbubble

Is yours sewn with the dent??? or can you poke/puff it back out?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Is yours sewn with the dent??? or can you poke/puff it back out?



I tried pushing it out but it wouldn’t budge. I think it’s sewn with the dent.


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> I tried pushing it out but it wouldn’t budge. I think it’s sewn with the dent.


Oh no...  
That is unacceptable.....


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Oh no...
> That is unacceptable.....



I know, should I exchange it?


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> I know, should I exchange it?



Does it bother you?? What does it look like from the back view?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> What does your stamping look like ? Mine looks like thisss and the top is unaligned, but other than that everything looks fine. Dang do I need to return it  haha



Here you go.


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Here you go.


Wowww the front is perfect!


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Does it bother you?? What does it look like from the back view?



It does bother me a little because I paid $2k for this and would expect better quality.

What do you think?


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> It does bother me a little because I paid $2k for this and would expect better quality.
> 
> What do you think?


That looks pretty bad, it would bother me a lot... 
I have a similar dent in mine too but not as deep.


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> That looks pretty bad, it would bother me a lot...
> I have a similar dent in mine too but not as deep.



Yeah I had a feeling it was bad. Ugh, have to call CS to exchange this item again wow. Not sure how this got passed Quality Control


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Yeah I had a feeling it was bad. Ugh, have to call CS to exchange this item again wow. Not sure how this got passed Quality Control


Seriously, this is unacceptable.... 
I'm currently on the line with CS, did they just charge you for 3 bags? Was the exchange process smooth or did you have to re-stalk the site?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Seriously, this is unacceptable....
> I'm currently on the line with CS, did they just charge you for 3 bags? Was the exchange process smooth or did you have to re-stalk the site?



It really is and it’s very frustrating. I just got off the phone with CS and the CA just told me I had to return the item, call back and ask for them to order one for me from a store that had it but it would take up to 14 business days. But a refund takes up to 14 business days and I don’t want to put this on my credit card.


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> It really is and it’s very frustrating. I just got off the phone with CS and the CA just told me I had to return the item, call back and ask for them to order one for me from a store that had it but it would take up to 14 business days. But a refund takes up to 14 business days and I don’t want to put this on my credit card.


I was told the same thing too, 14 business days for returns. Haha I'm gonna do the exchange route and possibly order another one if I see one on the website to compare. 

Did you get your refund for your previous two flawed PSM's?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> I was told the same thing too, 14 business days for returns. Haha I'm gonna do the exchange route and possibly order another one if I see one on the website to compare.
> 
> Did you get your refund for your previous two flawed PSM's?



Please keep me updated on the second backpack! The CA already initiated the return for me so going to send this one back and call CS to have them order a 4th one for me once I receive the refund! I can’t believe I’ve done 3 returns on this item. Crazy...let’s hope this 4th one is better!


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Please keep me updated on the second backpack! The CA already initiated the return for me so going to send this one back and call CS to have them order a 4th one for me once I receive the refund! I can’t believe I’ve done 3 returns on this item. Crazy...let’s hope this 4th one is better!


 I hope our next one is perfect! Haha gosh this bag is like.......... A HUNT! 
Its freaken adorable though. 

Please update when you receive yours. May I ask what was wrong with your previous 2 PSM?


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> I hope our next one is perfect! Haha gosh this bag is like.......... A HUNT!
> Its freaken adorable though.
> 
> Please update when you receive yours. May I ask what was wrong with your previous 2 PSM?



I know! Crossing my fingers! But we shouldn’t be returning and re-buying an item from a luxury house like LV. The cost compared to quality is not even close sometimes! It’s crazy...

But for the other two, the first one had a really bad stitching issue on the front right where the canvas meets the zipper. The canvas was stitched in a way that caused the canvas to make a big indent. I’ll insert a picture. And the second one, the handle on top was stitched crooked, hardware on one of the clasps was severely scratched, and there were stitches sticking out on the side of the backpack. I didn’t take pictures on the second one and just immediately returned it.

I did receive a full refund for both!


----------



## snowbubble

Haha I just stalked another one on the website and placed an order.. omg I feel crazy.


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> I know! Crossing my fingers! But we shouldn’t be returning and re-buying an item from a luxury house like LV. The cost compared to quality is not even close sometimes! It’s crazy...
> 
> But for the other two, the first one had a really bad stitching issue on the front right where the canvas meets the zipper. The canvas was stitched in a way that caused the canvas to make a big indent. I’ll insert a picture. And the second one, the handle on top was stitched crooked, hardware on one of the clasps was severely scratched, and there were stitches sticking out on the side of the backpack. I didn’t take pictures on the second one and just immediately returned it.
> 
> I did receive a full refund for both!



The handle on mine are also crooked, but that bugs me lesss than other issues.
Gosh, with the price increases they should really hire better QA. 

Maybe since the PSM are so difficult to come by, LV counts on people just keeping the first one they can find?


----------



## SandyMA94

Mine came in and it’s perfect! Mind you I had to return two as well but this one I can’t complain about the back is perfect just like the front❤️ It’s supper cute I’m j love❤️


----------



## snowbubble

SandyMA94 said:


> Mine came in and it’s perfect! Mind you I had to return two as well but this one I can’t complain about the back is perfect just like the front❤ It’s supper cute I’m j love❤


YAY!!! Happy to hear good news!!!! Wear in good health   
Is yours made in US?


----------



## SandyMA94

snowbubble said:


> YAY!!! Happy to hear good news!!!! Wear in good health
> Is yours made in US?


Yes it’s made in the US❤️ The stamp is very nice on the front tab not light like others I’ve seen. I know finding one in perfecto condition is hard but the bag is just amazing!


----------



## snowbubble

SandyMA94 said:


> Yes it’s made in the US❤ The stamp is very nice on the front tab not light like others I’ve seen. I know finding one in perfecto condition is hard but the bag is just amazing!


I'm so excited for you!!! YAY! I hope I find the perfect one soon.


----------



## SandyMA94

snowbubble said:


> I'm so excited for you!!! YAY! I hope I find the perfect one soon.


Good luck! Keep me update! I just had to remind myself that no bag is going to be prefect since we humans are making them but as long as it’s perfect in your eyes that’s all that matters!


----------



## snowbubble

SandyMA94 said:


> Good luck! Keep me update! I just had to remind myself that no bag is going to be prefect since we humans are making them but as long as it’s perfect in your eyes that’s all that matters!


Thank you!!
I feel I have pretty low standards if the stamping was a bit deeper I might even consider keeping it, despite crooked handles and misaligned mono.

But now I'm after the perfect one! Hahah


----------



## SandyMA94

snowbubble said:


> Thank you!!
> I feel I have pretty low standards if the stamping was a bit deeper I might even consider keeping it, despite crooked handles and misaligned mono.
> 
> But now I'm after the perfect one! Hahah


Yeah I think the need to do better with the stamping that’s for sure! It’s like they don’t really let it sit in the tab for long 
Haha I felt the same way too! I’m like I’m not supper picky it’ll be fine lol


----------



## kikiii_24

SandyMA94 said:


> Mine came in and it’s perfect! Mind you I had to return two as well but this one I can’t complain about the back is perfect just like the front❤ It’s supper cute I’m j love❤



Congrats! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## SandyMA94

kikiii_24 said:


> Congrats! So happy for you!!!!


Thank you!! Good luck with your bag too!


----------



## keokicat

I guess I got lucky with my PSM monogram - got a perfect one (made in USA) on my first try a few weeks ago.

Also got the reverse one, but the first one was shipped to me from a boutique (also made in USA) and had a weird dent on the front. It was stitched incorrectly and caused the canvas to fold near the end of the zipper which then in turn caused the whole front to be noticeably askew.  I was able to order another one through Client Services, which just arrived today, and is perfect! This second one was made in France.

Love these bags so much that I’m now considering ordering a MWT version. Crazy, I know...


----------



## kikiii_24

keokicat said:


> I guess I got lucky with my PSM monogram - got a perfect one (made in USA) on my first try a few weeks ago.
> 
> Also got the reverse one, but the first one was shipped to me from a boutique (also made in USA) and had a weird dent on the front. It was stitched incorrectly and caused the canvas to fold near the end of the zipper which then in turn caused the whole front to be noticeably askew.  I was able to order another one through Client Services, which just arrived today, and is perfect! This second one was made in France.
> 
> Love these bags so much that I’m now considering ordering a MWT version. Crazy, I know...



Wow that’s great you actually got one that was MIF! I have not been so lucky lol! This will be my third return, and fourth purchase of the PSM, and I’m hoping this fourth one will be the winner! I love the bag so much I’m not ready to give up!


----------



## snowbubble

keokicat said:


> I guess I got lucky with my PSM monogram - got a perfect one (made in USA) on my first try a few weeks ago.
> 
> Also got the reverse one, but the first one was shipped to me from a boutique (also made in USA) and had a weird dent on the front. It was stitched incorrectly and caused the canvas to fold near the end of the zipper which then in turn caused the whole front to be noticeably askew.  I was able to order another one through Client Services, which just arrived today, and is perfect! This second one was made in France.
> 
> Love these bags so much that I’m now considering ordering a MWT version. Crazy, I know...


Omg a miF! :O 
Congratulations!! It is the perfect little bag, and its cute haha


----------



## KAYSHE

keokicat said:


> I guess I got lucky with my PSM monogram - got a perfect one (made in USA) on my first try a few weeks ago.
> 
> Also got the reverse one, but the first one was shipped to me from a boutique (also made in USA) and had a weird dent on the front. It was stitched incorrectly and caused the canvas to fold near the end of the zipper which then in turn caused the whole front to be noticeably askew.  I was able to order another one through Client Services, which just arrived today, and is perfect! This second one was made in France.
> 
> Love these bags so much that I’m now considering ordering a MWT version. Crazy, I know...



Can I see a pic of your reverse? I already have the mono one but I love this bag so much that i’m thinking of getting it in reverse too lol. Just don’t know if i’d like the reverse version in person. Which one do you like more?


----------



## keokicat

KAYSHE said:


> Can I see a pic of your reverse? I already have the mono one but I love this bag so much that i’m thinking of getting it in reverse too lol. Just don’t know if i’d like the reverse version in person. Which one do you like more?



Here you go.  I love them both.  Of course, the monogram is just so classic. The reverse is different and unique.  I was never a fan of reverse monogram before, but recently have fallen in love with it and now own four different reverse bags.

The PSM is such a great bag! Now I’m thinking of getting a My World Tour version too.


----------



## KAYSHE

keokicat said:


> Here you go.  I love them both.  Of course, the monogram is just so classic. The reverse is different and unique.  I was never a fan of reverse monogram before, but recently have fallen in love with it and now own four different reverse bags.
> 
> The PSM is such a great bag! Now I’m thinking of getting a My World Tour version too.



Alright you’ve convinced me lol. It does look really good in the reverse as well. Thank you for posting pictures. They both look great! And yes the red interior of the world tour is to die for  I’ve heard the world tour version would most likely be made in france.


----------



## snowbubble

They have one at the boutique today!!! The tag was SUPER deep the mono semi-lined up, but it looked like someone sat on it and the sides were warped... (the bottom looks lob sided which I didn't take a photo of).

The SA seems impatient and told me it'll just flatten out when worn over time, is that true with canvas?


----------



## snowbubble

Now here is the 3rd PSM, that I ordered online. 
This one lines up quite nicely, however the tab is semi-deeply stamped, I can tell it says LV unlike the first one I received.




First One: 




3rd PSM: 



What do you guys think? Should I hunt for a 4th one?


----------



## keokicat

snowbubble said:


> Now here is the 3rd PSM, that I ordered online.
> This one lines up quite nicely, however the tab is semi-deeply stamped, I can tell it says LV unlike the first one I received.
> View attachment 4762826
> 
> 
> 
> First One:
> View attachment 4762827
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd PSM:
> View attachment 4762828
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I hunt for a 4th one?



Why would you hunt for a fourth one? It sounds like the third one is pretty good.


----------



## snowbubble

keokicat said:


> Why would you hunt for a fourth one? It sounds like the third one is pretty good.


Would the stamping not being super deep bug you? Yahhh I'm thinking the same... This might be the keeper!  
This stamping looks okay? What do you think?


----------



## keokicat

snowbubble said:


> Would the stamping not being super deep bug you? Yahhh I'm thinking the same... This might be the keeper!
> This stamping looks okay? What do you think?



I think it looks fine. I don’t really care about the little tab thing. I’d be more concerned with the actual bag itself (stitching, cracks, etc).


----------



## snowbubble

keokicat said:


> I think it looks fine. I don’t really care about the little tab thing. I’d be more concerned with the actual bag itself (stitching, cracks, etc).


You are totally right, happy with this one. 3rd ones the charm!


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Now here is the 3rd PSM, that I ordered online.
> This one lines up quite nicely, however the tab is semi-deeply stamped, I can tell it says LV unlike the first one I received.
> View attachment 4762826
> 
> 
> 
> First One:
> View attachment 4762827
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd PSM:
> View attachment 4762828
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I hunt for a 4th one?



Honestly, the third one looks good! You should stop and keep the third one no need to hunt down for a fourth!


----------



## kikiii_24

ppm


snowbubble said:


> You are totally right, happy with this one. 3rd ones the charm!



Yay congrats! Let’s hope my fourth one is a charm lol


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> ppm
> 
> 
> Yay congrats! Let’s hope my fourth one is a charm lol



Yesss!! Fingers crossed for you! Fourth ones the charm!!! 
Looking at the date code mine says TX2250, that is literally this week. They are shipping it to us fresh from the assembly lines. haha


----------



## MsAmber

Beautiful bags Ladies!  Hope you enjoy them

This is my 2nd attempt at a PSM. Returned the 1st one today, at the boutique, and lucky enough they had 1 in stock. Embossing, on the tag, isn’t as deep as the 1st one but the alignment is sooo much better and I’m very happy. I feel silly for being so “picky” but for 2k.. I wanted to love it. Date Code on mine is: TX2250


----------



## kikiii_24

MsAmber said:


> Beautiful bags Ladies!  Hope you enjoy them
> 
> This is my 2nd attempt at a PSM. Returned the 1st one today, at the boutique, and lucky enough they had 1 in stock. Embossing, on the tag, isn’t as deep as the 1st one but the alignment is sooo much better and I’m very happy. I feel silly for being so “picky” but for 2k.. I wanted to love it. Date Code on mine is: TX2250
> 
> View attachment 4763186



That alignment is everything! You’re lucky you only had to buy a second one, I just bought a fourth one earlier and I’m hoping this one does not have the bad defects as the other three!


----------



## MsAmber

kikiii_24 said:


> That alignment is everything! You’re lucky you only had to buy a second one, I just bought a fourth one earlier and I’m hoping this one does not have the bad defects as the other three!



Fourth!? Oh wow. Sorry you’ve had to do it so much. Sending Good Luck vibes to you. Be sure to post the beauty when she arrives!


----------



## snowbubble

MsAmber said:


> Beautiful bags Ladies!  Hope you enjoy them
> 
> This is my 2nd attempt at a PSM. Returned the 1st one today, at the boutique, and lucky enough they had 1 in stock. Embossing, on the tag, isn’t as deep as the 1st one but the alignment is sooo much better and I’m very happy. I feel silly for being so “picky” but for 2k.. I wanted to love it. Date Code on mine is: TX2250



Wowwww the Alignment is perfecto!! Kudos for the TX2250 maker, same code as mine!!! hahaha


----------



## misskposs

So excited to share my purchase with all of you! After ordering one online, I was disappointed to find out that there was puckering on the top of the bag and the stitching was off. 

I contacted my SA and she was able to put me first on the waitlist! Several weeks later, I was finally able to snag one.

Everything looks good and it’s made in France too!!


----------



## snowbubble

misskposs said:


> So excited to share my purchase with all of you! After ordering one online, I was disappointed to find out that there was puckering on the top of the bag and the stitching was off.
> 
> I contacted my SA and she was able to put me first on the waitlist! Several weeks later, I was finally able to snag one.
> 
> Everything looks good and it’s made in France too!!



Whaaaat a MIF? Are you in the US? Thats amazing!! Congratulations!


----------



## misskposs

snowbubble said:


> Whaaaat a MIF? Are you in the US? Thats amazing!! Congratulations!



I am in Canada! ☺️

Thank you! I’m so excited to take it out. 

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## snowbubble

misskposs said:


> I am in Canada! ☺
> 
> Thank you! I’m so excited to take it out.
> 
> Enjoy your bag!



Me too, I can't wait to use it.
Wear in good health!


----------



## oknicoleee

I have the old model and am starting to see some zipper damage....do you honestly think it's worth the hassle for a replacement? I do like the look of the newer zipper.


----------



## snowbubble

oknicoleee said:


> I have the old model and am starting to see some zipper damage....do you honestly think it's worth the hassle for a replacement? I do like the look of the newer zipper.



The new zippers much easier to operate making the bag less fussy to use. I tried the older version at the store years back but decided not to buy it cause of the zipper. Recently got the new version, love it to bits!


----------



## teeguu

Hi everyone, I was able to finally get a PS mini last month after a long time of searching!! It’s absolutely perfect and I’ve been wearing her almost everyday since.

I noticed today that the outside zipper pull is fading and turning a silver-ish colour. Compared to the zipper pull on the front pocket (which I never use) the color change is very noticeable.

Has this happened to anyone else? I checked my zipper pulls on my Alma BB (from 2015) and it’s still a very strong gold colour - no fading .. that bag has been used a lot! I purchased this bag May 28th so it’s been less than one month of use ...


----------



## snowbubble

teeguu said:


> Hi everyone, I was able to finally get a PS mini last month after a long time of searching!! It’s absolutely perfect and I’ve been wearing her almost everyday since.
> 
> I noticed today that the outside zipper pull is fading and turning a silver-ish colour. Compared to the zipper pull on the front pocket (which I never use) the color change is very noticeable.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? I checked my zipper pulls on my Alma BB (from 2015) and it’s still a very strong gold colour - no fading .. that bag has been used a lot! I purchased this bag May 28th so it’s been less than one month of use ...



Oh no.... the only thing I can think of is maybe the increase use of hand-sanitizers?


----------



## KAYSHE

oknicoleee said:


> I have the old model and am starting to see some zipper damage....do you honestly think it's worth the hassle for a replacement? I do like the look of the newer zipper.



Yes I think it’s worth exchanging, the new zipper is buttery smooth


----------



## KAYSHE

teeguu said:


> Hi everyone, I was able to finally get a PS mini last month after a long time of searching!! It’s absolutely perfect and I’ve been wearing her almost everyday since.
> 
> I noticed today that the outside zipper pull is fading and turning a silver-ish colour. Compared to the zipper pull on the front pocket (which I never use) the color change is very noticeable.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? I checked my zipper pulls on my Alma BB (from 2015) and it’s still a very strong gold colour - no fading .. that bag has been used a lot! I purchased this bag May 28th so it’s been less than one month of use ...



that gets me worried. I bought mine couple months back but haven’t used it yet. So hopefully it won’t turn like that. Maybe you can take it to the LV store that’s open? I feel like that shouldn’t happen so fast :/


----------



## snowbubble

Will report back after I use it more, I try not to touch bags till my hands are dry from hand sanitizers.


----------



## KAYSHE

snowbubble said:


> Will report back after I use it more, I try not to touch bags till my hands are dry from hand sanitizers.



sounds good!


----------



## megceline

oknicoleee said:


> I have the old model and am starting to see some zipper damage....do you honestly think it's worth the hassle for a replacement? I do like the look of the newer zipper.


I’m having the same issue. I emailed them and they said they would offer me a product exchange. But I have to go in store to do it. I’m just wondering if I’ll be able to get a new one because I love my backpack so much. I don’t really want to get anything else.


----------



## snowbubble

teeguu said:


> Hi everyone, I was able to finally get a PS mini last month after a long time of searching!! It’s absolutely perfect and I’ve been wearing her almost everyday since.
> 
> I noticed today that the outside zipper pull is fading and turning a silver-ish colour. Compared to the zipper pull on the front pocket (which I never use) the color change is very noticeable.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? I checked my zipper pulls on my Alma BB (from 2015) and it’s still a very strong gold colour - no fading .. that bag has been used a lot! I purchased this bag May 28th so it’s been less than one month of use ...


Actually looking at my new bag (not used except around the house), its like that too. The two zipper pulls are different tones of gold.


----------



## balen.girl

The new version zipper is really amazing.. Love it so much..


----------



## KAYSHE

@keokicat thank you for convincing me to get the reverse one. I just received mine today and it’s also MIF  Date code FL2240


----------



## keokicat

KAYSHE said:


> @keokicat thank you for convincing me to get the reverse one. I just received mine today and it’s also MIF  Date code FL2240



Yay!  Bag twins!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KAYSHE

keokicat said:


> Yay!  Bag twins!  Hope you enjoy it!



thank you I will!


----------



## snowbubble

KAYSHE said:


> @keokicat thank you for convincing me to get the reverse one. I just received mine today and it’s also MIF  Date code FL2240


Congrats on your mif, its perfectly aligned!!


----------



## KAYSHE

snowbubble said:


> Congrats on your mif, its perfectly aligned!!



thank you


----------



## LittleStar88

Arrived! Made in USA 26th week. Fresh off the line. I am very happy. If you see flaws please don’t point them out! And box was nicely wrapped.

Fun to figure out the straps and very pleased with the size. Compact but surprisingly roomy!

Side note. UPS has issues and left it on my doorstep at 10pm. No knock. Luckily the box was still there this morning!


----------



## kikiii_24

LittleStar88 said:


> Arrived! Made in USA 26th week. Fresh off the line. I am very happy. If you see flaws please don’t point them out! And box was nicely wrapped.
> 
> Fun to figure out the straps and very pleased with the size. Compact but surprisingly roomy!
> 
> Side note. UPS has issues and left it on my doorstep at 10pm. No knock. Luckily the box was still there this morning!
> 
> View attachment 4769935
> View attachment 4769936



Congrats! She’s prefect! And glad she is safe and sound, I can’t believe that UPS just left it there!

I got mine two days ago too, and this fourth one is a charm!


----------



## kikiii_24

Fourth one is a charm!


----------



## LittleStar88

kikiii_24 said:


> Fourth one is a charm!
> 
> View attachment 4770063



Hoorah! Enjoy! Definitely worth the effort


----------



## snowbubble

kikiii_24 said:


> Fourth one is a charm!


YAYAYAY fourth ones a beauty! So happy for you, congratulations and wear in good health!


----------



## snowbubble

LittleStar88 said:


> Arrived! Made in USA 26th week. Fresh off the line. I am very happy. If you see flaws please don’t point them out! And box was nicely wrapped.
> 
> Fun to figure out the straps and very pleased with the size. Compact but surprisingly roomy!
> 
> Side note. UPS has issues and left it on my doorstep at 10pm. No knock. Luckily the box was still there this morning!



UPS has been really bad lately, they left my purse in front of my neighbors house. I went hunting for it when the tracking number said it was delivered and it was no where to be seeeen!


----------



## LittleStar88

snowbubble said:


> UPS has been really bad lately, they left my purse in front of my neighbors house. I went hunting for it when the tracking number said it was delivered and it was no where to be seeeen!



I was expecting another package this week and each day it was marked delivered then next day out for delivery. I guess They’re overloaded due to Covid?


----------



## snowbubble

LittleStar88 said:


> I was expecting another package this week and each day it was marked delivered then next day out for delivery. I guess They’re overloaded due to Covid?


Yehhh, they definitely are. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## kikiii_24

LittleStar88 said:


> Hoorah! Enjoy! Definitely worth the effort



It really was! And thank you! Enjoy yours too, so happy we got good ones


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> YAYAYAY fourth ones a beauty! So happy for you, congratulations and wear in good health!



Thank you! I’m finally at purse peace now that I finally got this baby in my collection


----------



## Deleted member 654790

My very first LV piece and I'm in love! 
Found it on resale at a steal!


----------



## Virginia_m03

Hi everyone! I noticed this on the stitching part. I just recently got this and never used it so this was not done by me. Has anyone experienced this or know what to do? Thanks!


----------



## snowbubble

Virginia_m03 said:


> Hi everyone! I noticed this on the stitching part. I just recently got this and never used it so this was not done by me. Has anyone experienced this or know what to do? Thanks!



Yah that looks normal, mine looks like that.


----------



## snowbubble

Actually which part of the bag is that hahahah can you zoom out?


----------



## Virginia_m03

snowbubble said:


> Actually which part of the bag is that hahahah can you zoom out?


Yea! It’s the side of the bag exactly like the photo you showed! It’s just this part of the stitching


----------



## snowbubble

Virginia_m03 said:


> Yea! It’s the side of the bag exactly like the photo you showed! It’s just this part of the stitching



Oh yesss I have the same thing on the side, thats there they close up the stitching I guess.


----------



## ccbb7

miszxamy said:


> Hi! I purchased and received this brand new PSM from the LV website recently. And already noticed a wear on it. Anyone else have this issue with this little tear near the corner of the zipper? I hope I’m not the only one having this issue. Mines is made in France.




I have the same issue with my PSM in reverse mono! Just got mine yesterday. Mine is MIF too. It does look like a tear at first but if you closely inspect it, there are slits on both sides of the zipper. The slit looks cut clean as opposed to a tear. I assume the slit was made so that the stitching on the canvas can go around the border smoothly. It’s normal. The misalignment on my PSM does bother me a little though......

I live in Toronto so this bag is extremely hard to get. My CA notified me of a PSM reverse mono showing 1 available at different store location. Stock isn’t updated regularly so it could be sold out by the time I got there. Regardless, I went straight to the store (with no prior booked appointment) and managed to get an appointment with an advisor who helped me put my PSM on hold until it was my turn to checkout. My PSM literally arrived to the LV store the morning of and I managed to snatch it before store closing!!


----------



## snowbubble

ccbb7 said:


> I have the same issue with my PSM in reverse mono! Just got mine yesterday. Mine is MIF too. It does look like a tear at first but if you closely inspect it, there are slits on both sides of the zipper. The slit looks cut clean as opposed to a tear. I assume the slit was made so that the stitching on the canvas can go around the border smoothly. It’s normal. The misalignment on my PSM does bother me a little though......
> 
> I live in Toronto so this bag is extremely hard to get. My CA notified me of a PSM reverse mono showing 1 available at different store location. Stock isn’t updated regularly so it could be sold out by the time I got there. Regardless, I went straight to the store (with no prior booked appointment) and managed to get an appointment with an advisor who helped me put my PSM on hold until it was my turn to checkout. My PSM literally arrived to the LV store the morning of and I managed to snatch it before store closing!!



Congratulations on your beautiful reverse mini!!    

I've looked at 3 psm, honestly they all have the slit/cut corner issue. I think its really difficult to make that corner look clean.


----------



## KAYSHE

LittleStar88 said:


> Arrived! Made in USA 26th week. Fresh off the line. I am very happy. If you see flaws please don’t point them out! And box was nicely wrapped.
> 
> Fun to figure out the straps and very pleased with the size. Compact but surprisingly roomy!
> 
> Side note. UPS has issues and left it on my doorstep at 10pm. No knock. Luckily the box was still there this morning!
> 
> View attachment 4769935
> View attachment 4769936



I had the same incident with UPS. They left my package at the doorstep and noted on the tracking that it was received by the receiver. I wasn’t even home at the time  ugh.


----------



## mlope047

Hello everyone! I’m debating on whether I should return this PSM or not.. I feel like the alignment from the back side is a little off.. what do you guys think? Tysm☺️


----------



## SandyMA94

mlope047 said:


> Hello everyone! I’m debating on whether I should return this PSM or not.. I feel like the alignment from the back side is a little off.. what do you guys think? Tysm☺
> 
> View attachment 4776744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776748


I think it’s perfect


----------



## kikiii_24

mlope047 said:


> Hello everyone! I’m debating on whether I should return this PSM or not.. I feel like the alignment from the back side is a little off.. what do you guys think? Tysm☺
> 
> View attachment 4776744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776748



I don’t see any mis-alignment here. It looks perfect to me.


----------



## mlope047

Thank you guys for your help I’ll probably keep it then


----------



## LittleStar88

Looks good to me! Enjoy!


----------



## snowbubble

Theres nothing wrong with that bag, it looks good to me.


----------



## mlope047

Thank you


----------



## Catherynb

can anyone confirm the lining in the Palm Springs mini being nylon material?? Mine was made the 41st week of 2019 in France


----------



## LittleStar88

Catherynb said:


> can anyone confirm the lining in the Palm Springs mini being nylon material?? Mine was made the 41st week of 2019 in France



mine has nylon lining. Made in June 2020.


----------



## Bumbles

Hi guys, I have a question. I have the original minI backpack from 2015 or when it was first released with the old zipper. The canvas near the zipper is still ok, but that’s also bc I don’t use it often. I have already started to see fraying on the leather tags at the back where the straps clip on, but nothing else. Will I definitely have trouble with the canvas cracking at the zipper eventually? What should I do? i probably use the bag one a month bc I rotate with other LV bags. Is there a time limit for when LV will offer a replacement if it does happen? Should I start using the bag more often to see if it will happen?

Are there others out there that are still using the original mini backpack with no issues? Would love to here? Thanks all.


----------



## aesthetica1234

Bumbles said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I have the original minI backpack from 2015 or when it was first released with the old zipper. The canvas near the zipper is still ok, but that’s also bc I don’t use it often. I have already started to see fraying on the leather tags at the back where the straps clip on, but nothing else. Will I definitely have trouble with the canvas cracking at the zipper eventually? What should I do? i probably use the bag one a month bc I rotate with other LV bags. Is there a time limit for when LV will offer a replacement if it does happen? Should I start using the bag more often to see if it will happen?
> 
> Are there others out there that are still using the original mini backpack with no issues? Would love to here? Thanks all.



i have the same concerns. i bought mine end of 2018 and prob used it less than 30 times. Not sure if they would repair or replace it after the one or two yr mark


----------



## ManyMoons

Thank you EVERYONE for posting your questions and issues with the PSM. This Thursday morning 7am CT it was available online and I finally placed my order in Mono. I’d so love to not get a TX batch. I’m “conditioned” by settling for IENA and Pochette Métis made in TX with really annoying structural flaws/ unfortunate misalignment in DE print that I cannot unsee and they prevent me from wearing/enjoying those bags. Sometimes I just want to go in to my boutique and tell them they can have those two bags and WALK AWAY. LOL. (Thanks LV for conflicting your customer like that!)
But I understand that’s pretty much our only option here in the US. On top of that I’m in TX

I saw enough very well looking made in TX PSM here to put me in peace. However, I’m so nervous about misalignment on the front. When that circle on the front becomes an OVAL - I just can’t!

I’m prepared to exchange if necessary. My question is: if I need to exchange do I have to call CS or I can specify on the return label that I opt for exchange option and just send it back that way?
Thank you, ladies, for a chance to speak my heart here.

P.S. I also owned a made the USA classic speedy in Mono - NO MIF piece could match that beauty! It was from 2012 though and how times have changed. I’d so love to be proud to own MIU LV but I’m yet to be since 2012.


----------



## kikiii_24

ManyMoons said:


> Thank you EVERYONE for posting your questions and issues with the PSM. This Thursday morning 7am CT it was available online and I finally placed my order in Mono. I’d so love to not get a TX batch. I’m “conditioned” by settling for IENA and Pochette Métis made in TX with really annoying structural flaws/ unfortunate misalignment in DE print that I cannot unsee and they prevent me from wearing/enjoying those bags. Sometimes I just want to go in to my boutique and tell them they can have those two bags and WALK AWAY. LOL. (Thanks LV for conflicting your customer like that!)
> But I understand that’s pretty much our only option here in the US. On top of that I’m in TX
> 
> I saw enough very well looking made in TX PSM here to put me in peace. However, I’m so nervous about misalignment on the front. When that circle on the front becomes an OVAL - I just can’t!
> 
> I’m prepared to exchange if necessary. My question is: if I need to exchange do I have to call CS or I can specify on the return label that I opt for exchange option and just send it back that way?
> Thank you, ladies, for a chance to speak my heart here.
> 
> P.S. I also owned a made the USA classic speedy in Mono - NO MIF piece could match that beauty! It was from 2012 though and how times have changed. I’d so love to be proud to own MIU LV but I’m yet to be since 2012.




If you're trying to make an exchange on an online order, you have to call CS.  I was successful in doing an even exchange for my Multi-Pochette, but not successful with the PSM.  The CS reps I got when I requested to do an even exchange for a PSM all told me to make a return and either stalk the website for another one to come in stock, or they could send a request to the warehouse and when shipment came in, they would call me and will place the order for me.  It took me 4x to get a good PSM, and even with this 4th I'm still not 100% happy with it.  All 4 were MIU, and I recently just bought a 5th one to compare which looks better since the one I have now has stitching issues on the front where it rounds off at the top.  I love the bag, but the quality control has really gone downhill.

Good luck and I hope you get a good one!


----------



## staceyjan

Uber-stack, congrats, it looks great on you!   I have been watching this thread forever and thinking that I finally NEED this.  I think the hands-free option is such a great selling point especially now.


----------



## ManyMoons

kikiii_24 said:


> If you're trying to make an exchange on an online order, you have to call CS.  I was successful in doing an even exchange for my Multi-Pochette, but not successful with the PSM.  The CS reps I got when I requested to do an even exchange for a PSM all told me to make a return and either stalk the website for another one to come in stock, or they could send a request to the warehouse and when shipment came in, they would call me and will place the order for me.  It took me 4x to get a good PSM, and even with this 4th I'm still not 100% happy with it.  All 4 were MIU, and I recently just bought a 5th one to compare which looks better since the one I have now has stitching issues on the front where it rounds off at the top.  I love the bag, but the quality control has really gone downhill.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get a good one!



Ok, I see. Wow, I can’t believe you went through 5 and none was really really nice((. I’ve done in store exchange once for Saintonge in Noir MIF (!) bag with similar stitching issues and got a perfect bag in exchange also MIF. LV always take care of their customers in the end but the journey can be difficult sometimes.

Thank you for heads up on the exchange process. One thing for sure I’ll do my best not to settle. Love LV and love several of my bags/SLGs from them but buying online has started giving me slight anxiety.

My PSM shipped just today but given my faith in LV I’m already getting ready to exchange/return ))

Did you post a picture of the one you chose in the end here? Did they all have a decent front alignment?

P.S. I actually saw some of your images of those you returned a few pages back. Oye vei - that’s all I can say.


----------



## Nvn_mee

Hey guys,
 I noticed that most of LV date codes are printed on gold foil but mine is not and I’m panicking. Please help. Apparently mine was made in France in 2016


----------



## KAYSHE

Nvn_mee said:


> Hey guys,
> I noticed that most of LV date codes are printed on gold foil but mine is not and I’m panicking. Please help. Apparently mine was made in France in 2016
> View attachment 4788467
> 
> View attachment 4788468
> 
> View attachment 4788470



From what I know, i’ve seen some of the old version comes with gold foil and some don’t. Correct me if i’m wrong


----------



## doitfordesigner

Hey everyone! So about a week ago I told my CA I wanted the PSM and 2 days ago they got 4 in stock. The first three sold on the day of but one was reserved for me. So I never saw the others and was able to compare the bag I have with other bags. It's something I do to make sure I'm happy with my purchase. Anyways, here are some photos. Am I being too picky? This bag is also made in France so seeing these little details were kind of disappointing. 

Here are photos with and without flash. 

Is the dent on the left side of the bag normal? The right side is completely fine to me. I know the monogram on the sides will never align so I'm fine with that. 

The alignment of the flowers on the front flap aren't straight. I've scoured the internet and watched videos and looked at Instagram pics about this bag and those bags were aligned. Also the top right side of front flap has a bump? 

A seam on the top right, under the handle is off. I used a ribbon for reference. 

Last two photos are without flash. 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## LittleStar88

Do these things bother you? Do you think they will bother you six months from now? If so, return and try again may be something to consider


----------



## doitfordesigner

LittleStar88 said:


> Do these things bother you? Do you think they will bother you six months from now? If so, return and try again may be something to consider


They kind of do. I'm thinking of returning it just in case a better one comes along. I don't have experience with returning so that's something that kinda scares me, haha. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## ManyMoons

doitfordesigner said:


> They kind of do. I'm thinking of returning it just in case a better one comes along. I don't have experience with returning so that's something that kinda scares me, haha. Thank you for your reply!


Mine is out for delivery today. I’ll post mine later tonight or tomorrow since my LV UPS deliveries push 8-9pm every time. Then you/we could compare.

If I were you I’d keep it. THE ONLY thing ( and it’s really minor ) is that little stitch going up but the rest looks good! I understand the front alignment is not perfect but take a day to look at it and see how you feel about it - it really is not bad at all. I’d also stuff if with air paper for tonight and see how those canvas areas look tomorrow. Canvas is very pliable and you might be pleasantly surprised in a day or two.
I’m yet to see an ideal EVERYTHING in any PSM. Yours looks beautiful - so congratulations!
I feel sometimes we inspect them too closely. I’ll be doing the same tonight with mine though


----------



## Purse4YanYan

Hi!! I’m new to this thread and I love all of the info being provided. I was lucky enough to snag the PSM online last week and received it yesterday. I noticed something different than what I’ve been seeing for the newer version PSMs. My PSM doesn’t have the visible side stitching (I’ll attach pic). It’s like how they use to make the older version. Just out of curiosity, has anyone seen this before? 

This PSM was made in Italy, that could be a reason it’s different. 

The alignment is also off on the back and it’s not as puffy as I’d like, but that doesn’t really bother me. I’ll throw in some all around pics!
All in all... I love it!! And it was made in Italy, haven’t seen too many of those


----------



## kikiii_24

Purse4YanYan said:


> Hi!! I’m new to this thread and I love all of the info being provided. I was lucky enough to snag the PSM online last week and received it yesterday. I noticed something different than what I’ve been seeing for the newer version PSMs. My PSM doesn’t have the visible side stitching (I’ll attach pic). It’s like how they use to make the older version. Just out of curiosity, has anyone seen this before?
> 
> This PSM was made in Italy, that could be a reason it’s different.
> 
> The alignment is also off on the back and it’s not as puffy as I’d like, but that doesn’t really bother me. I’ll throw in some all around pics!
> All in all... I love it!! And it was made in Italy, haven’t seen too many of those
> 
> View attachment 4790386
> View attachment 4790390
> View attachment 4790392
> View attachment 4790404
> View attachment 4790405


Honestly, it looks perfect! Keep her!


----------



## doitfordesigner

ManyMoons said:


> Mine is out for delivery today. I’ll post mine later tonight or tomorrow since my LV UPS deliveries push 8-9pm every time. Then you/we could compare.
> 
> If I were you I’d keep it. THE ONLY thing ( and it’s really minor ) is that little stitch going up but the rest looks good! I understand the front alignment is not perfect but take a day to look at it and see how you feel about it - it really is not bad at all. I’d also stuff if with air paper for tonight and see how those canvas areas look tomorrow. Canvas is very pliable and you might be pleasantly surprised in a day or two.
> I’m yet to see an ideal EVERYTHING in any PSM. Yours looks beautiful - so congratulations!
> I feel sometimes we inspect them too closely. I’ll be doing the same tonight with mine though


Okay! I hope yours is perfect. can’t wait to see pictures! And thank you for your input!


----------



## lorrainepang

Purse4YanYan said:


> Hi!! I’m new to this thread and I love all of the info being provided. I was lucky enough to snag the PSM online last week and received it yesterday. I noticed something different than what I’ve been seeing for the newer version PSMs. My PSM doesn’t have the visible side stitching (I’ll attach pic). It’s like how they use to make the older version. Just out of curiosity, has anyone seen this before?
> 
> This PSM was made in Italy, that could be a reason it’s different.
> 
> The alignment is also off on the back and it’s not as puffy as I’d like, but that doesn’t really bother me. I’ll throw in some all around pics!
> All in all... I love it!! And it was made in Italy, haven’t seen too many of those
> 
> View attachment 4790386
> View attachment 4790390
> View attachment 4790392
> View attachment 4790404
> View attachment 4790405


You’re not alone! I just received mine yesterday from a phone order, also made in Italy, and mine is made like yours! No side stitching, and the back is flattish.

I actually saw six other PSM’s in stores before receiving this one, all made in USA with the side stitching and puffy back. But the made in Italy one has the most vibrant monogram (like your pictures!) and the best shape and alignment. So I have decided to keep this one.


----------



## doitfordesigner

lorrainepang said:


> You’re not alone! I just received mine yesterday from a phone order, also made in Italy, and mine is made like yours! No side stitching, and the back is flattish.
> 
> I actually saw six other PSM’s in stores before receiving this one, all made in USA with the side stitching and puffy back. But the made in Italy one has the most vibrant monogram (like your pictures!) and the best shape and alignment. So I have decided to keep this one.


I agree! My CA sent me pictures of another PSM which is also made in Italy and for some reason the quality seemed better than the made in Paris one I bought the other day so I ended up exchanging it today. It’s also more aligned and I noticed that it’s more structured than the one MIP. Congrats on yours!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

omg.. seeing all the cute PSM photos make me want to have one too. Previously my SA had 2 and she offered to me but I rejected as I thought it look weird on me. Now i wan one too!!


----------



## MsAmber

I love seeing PSM pics! More please


----------



## Purse4YanYan

lorrainepang said:


> You’re not alone! I just received mine yesterday from a phone order, also made in Italy, and mine is made like yours! No side stitching, and the back is flattish.
> 
> I actually saw six other PSM’s in stores before receiving this one, all made in USA with the side stitching and puffy back. But the made in Italy one has the most vibrant monogram (like your pictures!) and the best shape and alignment. So I have decided to keep this one.


Thank you for responding!! Glad to know the the PSMs coming from Italy are similar.

It was already too late for my PSM! I fell in love and she’s a keeper!


----------



## snowbubble

Hello everyone, this is my first lv bag, so I am unsure how it wears. I got this about 2 weeks ago and used it for about a week. I noticed all the corners are rubbing off and some of the pattern is coming off. Additionally the loop leather glazing completely came off.
Is this normal wear and tear of the soft canvas? Should I be concerned? Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## MsAmber

snowbubble said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first lv bag, so I am unsure how it wears. I got this about 2 weeks ago and used it for about a week. I noticed all the corners are rubbing off and some of the pattern is coming off. Additionally the loop leather glazing completely came off.
> Is this normal wear and tear of the soft canvas? Should I be concerned? Is this normal? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791245


Hmm.. I don’t think that kind of wear is normal being that you only have had it for 2 weeks and only used it for 1 week.

I have a 5 year old Eva, that I worn almost daily (never babied), and it doesn’t have any canvas peeling. The glazing coming off too, so early, would have me bothered as well. Not sure what they will tell you, since this hasn’t happened to me before, but I’d take it in to a boutique and see what they say.

I’m sorry that happened. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## doitfordesigner

snowbubble said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first lv bag, so I am unsure how it wears. I got this about 2 weeks ago and used it for about a week. I noticed all the corners are rubbing off and some of the pattern is coming off. Additionally the loop leather glazing completely came off.
> Is this normal wear and tear of the soft canvas? Should I be concerned? Is this normal? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791245


If you have a CA, maybe you can send him/her a message and some photos. Since you just got it they might be able to replace it for you. A week of use is way too soon to show signs of wear. Especially for the price of this bag. Hopefully you can get in touch with them and they offer a solution!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I have the original minI backpack from 2015 or when it was first released with the old zipper. The canvas near the zipper is still ok, but that’s also bc I don’t use it often. I have already started to see fraying on the leather tags at the back where the straps clip on, but nothing else. Will I definitely have trouble with the canvas cracking at the zipper eventually? What should I do? i probably use the bag one a month bc I rotate with other LV bags. Is there a time limit for when LV will offer a replacement if it does happen? Should I start using the bag more often to see if it will happen?
> 
> Are there others out there that are still using the original mini backpack with no issues? Would love to here? Thanks all.


Oh I still have my old one too, which I hardly use now as I have “other favourites”. Mine also still looks good, no issues even though I used it a lot when travelling before. Please let me know what you decide to do...


----------



## doitfordesigner

Does anyone use the pocket at the front of the PSM? If not, do you just leave the stuffing there to keep it’s shape or do you remove it?


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Oh I still have my old one too, which I hardly use now as I have “other favourites”. Mine also still looks good, no issues even though I used it a lot when travelling before. Please let me know what you decide to do...


Sure will do. At the moment I’ve just taken it out to use now again as I was only using my nano turenne for the past few months. I will keep observing it but it seems fine for now (fingers crossed), but to be honest I don’t use it that often enough. The only thing I have noticed is fraying a little on the tab me where you attach the straps but nothing else. How you got any fraying on yours? I will start using it now and see how it goes. If I bring it in I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## gagabag

Bumbles said:


> Sure will do. At the moment I’ve just taken it out to use now again as I was only using my nano turenne for the past few months. I will keep observing it but it seems fine for now (fingers crossed), but to be honest I don’t use it that often enough. The only thing I have noticed is fraying a little on the tab me where you attach the straps but nothing else. How you got any fraying on yours? I will start using it now and see how it goes. If I bring it in I will be sure to let you know!


Thanks @Bumbles! Yes, mine had those too - just on the upper part where you attach the straps - exactly as you described. I snipped them before with real sharp (surgical) scissors  I haven’t used it since to notice if there are more. I probably haven’t used mine for nearly a year now, I need to start using it again!


----------



## LittleStar88

doitfordesigner said:


> Does anyone use the pocket at the front of the PSM? If not, do you just leave the stuffing there to keep it’s shape or do you remove it?



I have yet to figure out what I can put in there. It’s a really tight fit! So far I have not used it.


----------



## lorrainepang

doitfordesigner said:


> I agree! My CA sent me pictures of another PSM which is also made in Italy and for some reason the quality seemed better than the made in Paris one I bought the other day so I ended up exchanging it today. It’s also more aligned and I noticed that it’s more structured than the one MIP. Congrats on yours!


Thank you - I'm really happy with mine! Congrats on yours too!


----------



## a_lexarocha

AimeeJo said:


> Everyone has different preferences so you should stick with what's most important to you.  For me I only wanted MIF and perfect flower alignment at the front as the most important features.  Also smooth zipper.  I didn't specifically look for Black tag alignment but I think mine is fine.


----------



## a_lexarocha

mine is MIF but im not 100% happy with


----------



## a_lexarocha

what dou you think of mine


----------



## a_lexarocha

Hello. I just got my palm springs mini back back and noticed that the flower is misaligned. what you guys think? should I return it?


----------



## snowbubble

Bumbles said:


> Sure will do. At the moment I’ve just taken it out to use now again as I was only using my nano turenne for the past few months. I will keep observing it but it seems fine for now (fingers crossed), but to be honest I don’t use it that often enough. The only thing I have noticed is fraying a little on the tab me where you attach the straps but nothing else. How you got any fraying on yours? I will start using it now and see how it goes. If I bring it in I will be sure to let you know!


What does the fraying look like?


----------



## snowbubble

Here is a better picture of the peeling on the corners, you can kinda wipe it off but I'm just afraid it'll get worst. Like a clear coat on top of the canvas seems to come off. Would you guys bring this back and ask ?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

snowbubble said:


> Here is a better picture of the peeling on the corners, you can kinda wipe it off but I'm just afraid it'll get worst. Like a clear coat on top of the canvas seems to come off. Would you guys bring this back and ask ?
> View attachment 4793931



yes i would and most likely they will exchange a new one for you


----------



## doitfordesigner

a_lexarocha said:


> Hello. I just got my palm springs mini back back and noticed that the flower is misaligned. what you guys think? should I return it?


I think it looks pretty good.  I’d keep it if I were you. Do you think it will bother you later down the line?



snowbubble said:


> Here is a better picture of the peeling on the corners, you can kinda wipe it off but I'm just afraid it'll get worst. Like a clear coat on top of the canvas seems to come off. Would you guys bring this back and ask ?
> View attachment 4793931


Yes, I think I’d bring it in and ask. Do you have a CA? maybe you can send them a message and they can give you some tips. Instead of taking the drive there. Let us know what you do and what they say!


----------



## MsAmber

snowbubble said:


> Here is a better picture of the peeling on the corners, you can kinda wipe it off but I'm just afraid it'll get worst. Like a clear coat on top of the canvas seems to come off. Would you guys bring this back and ask ?
> View attachment 4793931


I agree with the others. You don’t seem happy, so I’d def bring it in and show them. Most likely, you will get an exchange.


----------



## ManyMoons

I received this bag Friday and was so happy to see good front alignment! Little did I know that LV gods are still messing with me and I got a structurally flawed bag. It was fresh out of TX factory - 29th week of this year. The bag might have been 1-3 day old.

Everything else was great and I LOVED PSM. I know now I absolutely want to get a right one for me.
The biggest issue was that one side panel was normal rounded but the other was significantly different - it was straight giving the bag a slanted crooked look when looking at it from atop & straight up. I couldn’t take a good picture and, honestly, I didn’t want due to my disappointment! However the front flap is WIDER than the side panels - so when you look at it’s front - it looks perfect but once you turn it or look at the side of you’d have seen it immediately. It’s not a stuffing issue though - one side is just shorter/tighter. I’m sure they’ll sell it again with no concern for that customer.
The top handle was slightly crooked as well.

I called CS and the lady allowed me to do an even exchange. I shipped it back Sat am.
She said it might take 3-4 weeks to fulfill that exchange..


----------



## raspberrysyrup

snowbubble said:


> Here is a better picture of the peeling on the corners, you can kinda wipe it off but I'm just afraid it'll get worst. Like a clear coat on top of the canvas seems to come off. Would you guys bring this back and ask ?
> View attachment 4793931


the unfortunate reality is that regular monogram will peel on corners, happens all the time.


----------



## doitfordesigner

ManyMoons said:


> I received this bag Friday and was so happy to see good front alignment! Little did I know that LV gods are still messing with me and I got a structurally flawed bag. It was fresh out of TX factory - 29th week of this year. The bag might have been 1-3 day old.
> 
> Everything else was great and I LOVED PSM. I know now I absolutely want to get a right one for me.
> The biggest issue was that one side panel was normal rounded but the other was significantly different - it was straight giving the bag a slanted crooked look when looking at it from atop & straight up. I couldn’t take a good picture and, honestly, I didn’t want due to my disappointment! However the front flap is WIDER than the side panels - so when you look at it’s front - it looks perfect but once you turn it or look at the side of you’d have seen it immediately. It’s not a stuffing issue though - one side is just shorter/tighter. I’m sure they’ll sell it again with no concern for that customer.
> The top handle was slightly crooked as well.
> 
> I called CS and the lady allowed me to do an even exchange. I shipped it back Sat am.
> She said it might take 3-4 weeks to fulfill that exchange..
> 
> View attachment 4794022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794023
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794024


This bag is really a hit or miss. I hope the next one you get is perfect!


----------



## zahrav

a_lexarocha said:


> Hello. I just got my palm springs mini back back and noticed that the flower is misaligned. what you guys think? should I return it?


It honestly looks perfect and I would keep her.


----------



## kikiii_24

Honestly, that looks pretty bad to me. 


ManyMoons said:


> I received this bag Friday and was so happy to see good front alignment! Little did I know that LV gods are still messing with me and I got a structurally flawed bag. It was fresh out of TX factory - 29th week of this year. The bag might have been 1-3 day old.
> 
> Everything else was great and I LOVED PSM. I know now I absolutely want to get a right one for me.
> The biggest issue was that one side panel was normal rounded but the other was significantly different - it was straight giving the bag a slanted crooked look when looking at it from atop & straight up. I couldn’t take a good picture and, honestly, I didn’t want due to my disappointment! However the front flap is WIDER than the side panels - so when you look at it’s front - it looks perfect but once you turn it or look at the side of you’d have seen it immediately. It’s not a stuffing issue though - one side is just shorter/tighter. I’m sure they’ll sell it again with no concern for that customer.
> The top handle was slightly crooked as well.
> 
> I called CS and the lady allowed me to do an even exchange. I shipped it back Sat am.
> She said it might take 3-4 weeks to fulfill that exchange..


Honestly, I would’ve exchanged it too. That’s pretty noticeable and especially paying for that amount of money. The second PSM I had bought was also made in TX and had a crooked handle as well! I will receive my fifth one today and I’m hoping it will be the winner!

I thought the fourth one was but there was stitching at the top that I couldn’t shake off and even my fiancé agreed. At first glance you don’t notice it, but if you were to closely look at it, you can see how the stitching somehow bunches the canvas together creating a bumpy texture. Not sure if you can see it. Also, I feel like there was too much canvas on the face of the bag making it look weird.


----------



## ManyMoons

Thank you for repl


kikiii_24 said:


> Honestly, that looks pretty bad to me.
> 
> Honestly, I would’ve exchanged it too. That’s pretty noticeable and especially paying for that amount of money. The second PSM I had bought was also made in TX and had a crooked handle as well! I will receive my fifth one today and I’m hoping it will be the winner!
> 
> I thought the fourth one was but there was stitching at the top that I couldn’t shake off and even my fiancé agreed. At first glance you don’t notice it, but if you were to closely look at it, you can see how the stitching somehow bunches the canvas together creating a bumpy texture. Not sure if you can see it. Also, I feel like there was too much canvas on the face of the bag making it look weird.
> 
> View attachment 4794336
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794337


Thank you for replying to me in the stalking thread! I can’t believe you are doing a fifth one(( You deserve a good one this time around. The front panel of this one is absolutely terrible for a brand new PSM. 
I didn’t even bother to mention I had exactly the same canvas waves ( canvas bunches up )on the top left! Here’s an image of that. Unfortunately it was the least of my bag’s issues. Small flaws like that are expected with LV made in the US. 

One day LV will suffer a lawsuit that’ll collect data throughout NAmericas canvas owners to “help” them understand they had to enforce higher manufacturing standards. And, yes, aware MIF and such have issues as well but supervisors that ALLOW those canvas pieces like yours to be shipped to US fulfillment warehouses have to be held responsible. Somebody has to be responsible and one day such decline will cost them. NA LV customers pay more and suffer the most. And it’s beyond PSM. It’s a gamble here in the US and I don’t like to gamble, LV.


----------



## snowbubble

raspberrysyrup said:


> the unfortunate reality is that regular monogram will peel on corners, happens all the time.


Thats good to know! I think I'm just gonna use and love it. As long as it doesn't turn into a hole. haha


----------



## raspberrysyrup

snowbubble said:


> Thats good to know! I think I'm just gonna use and love it. As long as it doesn't turn into a hole. haha



honestly, this is why i haven't bought back the regular monogram and just kepy my reverse. my reverse hasn't peeled on those corners, but my old model monogram did and it drove me nuts.


----------



## kikiii_24

Hi everyone!

So I decided to keep this fourth PSM because the fifth one I ordered wasn’t any better but after inspecting it I noticed the four leather loops were starting to peel. I’ve only worn this bag a handful of times so can someone please tell me if this is normal?

Should I return this one? I’m still within the return/exchange date.


----------



## kikiii_24

snowbubble said:


> Thats good to know! I think I'm just gonna use and love it. As long as it doesn't turn into a hole. haha


I can’t believe yours is peeling already too! The quality is so poor now with LV it’s unbelievable


----------



## kikiii_24

raspberrysyrup said:


> honestly, this is why i haven't bought back the regular monogram and just kepy my reverse. my reverse hasn't peeled on those corners, but my old model monogram did and it drove me nuts.


I’m just reading this now and thinking of calling CS to exchange for the reverse for my mono. How long have you had your reverse for?


----------



## MsAmber

kikiii_24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I decided to keep this fourth PSM because the fifth one I ordered wasn’t any better but after inspecting it I noticed the four leather loops were starting to peel. I’ve only worn this bag a handful of times so can someone please tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Should I return this one? I’m still within the return/exchange date.
> 
> View attachment 4796488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796493


I’ve had my Mono for about 1 month and Reverse for 2 weeks. Neither are peeling like that. I, personally, feel like that’s way too soon for that kind of wear to happen. It doesn’t look bad, but I’m picky and it would bother me because... will it just continue to get worse? If you’re unhappy and it’s gonna bother you, I’d return/exchange. I’m sorry you’ve had to go through so many


----------



## MsAmber

With the regular Mono.. I had to do the whole “return and buy” again as well. Only twice, but it was still an unnecessary hassle. However, my first Reverse was immediately a winner.

I’m curious... Is this just a problem with the PSM Mono bags? Or has anyone here had the same problems with the Reverse print?


----------



## kikiii_24

MsAmber said:


> I’ve had my Mono for about 1 month and Reverse for 2 weeks. Neither are peeling like that. I, personally, feel like that’s way too soon for that kind of wear to happen. It doesn’t look bad, but I’m picky and it would bother me because... will it just continue to get worse? If you’re unhappy and it’s gonna bother you, I’d return/exchange. I’m sorry you’ve had to go through so many


Thanks for replying back! And it's so unfortunate because I love the ease of this backpack, especially with my 6+ month old son.  I think I'm going to call CS and see if I can exchange it for another mono.  I went to the boutique yesterday and tried to do an even exchange but they didn't have any in stock.  I'm so torn because I do really love the bag, but I know if I keep it it's just going to get worse, and I plan on using it as my grab and go bag...

Again, thanks for your opinion!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

kikiii_24 said:


> I’m just reading this now and thinking of calling CS to exchange for the reverse for my mono. How long have you had your reverse for?



in the old model reverse i had mines for about a year (the reverse canvas in those spots never peeled) and ironically enough the only spots on the reverse bag that peel are the monogram corners on the front pocket (never the actual reverse canvas). the new model i've had it since november 2019, was one of the first to get it and it's held up beautifully (the reverse canvas), but again the monogram canvas on the front pockets has peeled. honestly, i want the monogram back, but refuse to re-purchase it given how that canvas can't seem to tolerate those bends (at all). take a look on fashionphile at all their bags in all those high tension points, very rarely will you ever see the reverse canvas have bubbling/peeling, but it is ALWAYS the monogram canvas that bubbles and peels. i had the monogram one for 2 months and it peeled on the front pocket, the twobig bends on the bottom corners, two corners at the back and i wanted to scream. it returned and exchanged back for the reverse new model


----------



## KAYSHE

Unfortunately exchanging/returning the PSM happens too quite often. I too had to return the PSM in mono 5 times (all made in USA) before I was satisfied lol. Ended up with PSM mono made in Spain. My reverse is Made in France and the very first one was perfect. I must admit returning multiple times was very frustrating, I never had to go through that with other bags.


----------



## mlope047

kikiii_24 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I decided to keep this fourth PSM because the fifth one I ordered wasn’t any better but after inspecting it I noticed the four leather loops were starting to peel. I’ve only worn this bag a handful of times so can someone please tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Should I return this one? I’m still within the return/exchange date.
> 
> View attachment 4796488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796493



Mine is starting to peel exactly like that too.. I am considering returning as well... it’s so unfortunate as I love the bag ☹️


----------



## MsAmber

mlope047 said:


> Mine is starting to peel exactly like that too.. I am considering returning as well... it’s so unfortunate as I love the bag ☹


oh no  How long have you had yours?


----------



## ManyMoons

KAYSHE said:


> Unfortunately exchanging/returning the PSM happens too quite often. I too had to return the PSM in mono 5 times (all made in USA) before I was satisfied lol. Ended up with PSM mono made in Spain. My reverse is Made in France and the very first one was perfect. I must admit returning multiple times was very frustrating, I never had to go through that with other bags.


How long did it take them to ship out an exchange once they received your returned orders? My ugly duckly PSM made back to NJ a day ago. Wondering if indeed it’ll be 3-4 weeks ( quoted by CS ) until I get a replacement.


----------



## mlope047

MsAmber said:


> oh no  How long have you had yours?



I’ve had the bag for about a month but have only used it like 5 times at most☹️


----------



## kikiii_24

MsAmber said:


> oh no  How long have you had yours?


This is terrible! I only had mine for about a month also! I just returned my fifth one and bought another one but this time I bought one from Neiman Marcus in Las Vegas.  This one should be arriving soon! I will be posting pictures once I've received it!


----------



## KAYSHE

ManyMoons said:


> How long did it take them to ship out an exchange once they received your returned orders? My ugly duckly PSM made back to NJ a day ago. Wondering if indeed it’ll be 3-4 weeks ( quoted by CS ) until I get a replacement.



Based on my experience once they received it, the new bag usually ships out within 3-4 business days. But I only choose overnight delivery as I hate waiting for my packages lol.


----------



## mlope047

kikiii_24 said:


> This is terrible! I only had mine for about a month also! I just returned my fifth one and bought another one but this time I bought one from Neiman Marcus in Las Vegas.  This one should be arriving soon! I will be posting pictures once I've received it!



This is the first PSM I bought and was hoping I wouldn’t have to deal with returning and purchasing again but I guess it’s what I’m going to do. I just dropped off the bag at UPS. Did you do a phone order at Neiman Marcus? Or went in store? I’m in California and the stores are currently closed ☹️


----------



## kikiii_24

mlope047 said:


> This is the first PSM I bought and was hoping I wouldn’t have to deal with returning and purchasing again but I guess it’s what I’m going to do. I just dropped off the bag at UPS. Did you do a phone order at Neiman Marcus? Or went in store? I’m in California and the stores are currently closed ☹


Someone on the stalking thread posted that a worker at Neiman Marcus Las Vegas had one more available so I texted him and he ordered it for me yesterday! It should arrive soon, I’m hoping tomorrow! Did you want his ig?


----------



## ManyMoons

kikiii_24 said:


> Someone on the stalking thread posted that a worker at Neiman Marcus Las Vegas had one more available so I texted him and he ordered it for me yesterday! It should arrive soon, I’m hoping tomorrow! Did you want his ig?


Good for you. Good luck! You definitely deserve a very very decent one.


----------



## mlope047

kikiii_24 said:


> Someone on the stalking thread posted that a worker at Neiman Marcus Las Vegas had one more available so I texted him and he ordered it for me yesterday! It should arrive soon, I’m hoping tomorrow! Did you want his ig?



Yes, I’d appreciate it thank you! I really hope the one you get is perfect!


----------



## kikiii_24

You guys the battle is over and this sixth one I purchased from Neiman Marcus at the Las Vegas location is perfect in my eyes! Made in Italy 

She is so beautiful! I can’t stop smiling!!!


----------



## kikiii_24

ManyMoons said:


> Good for you. Good luck! You definitely deserve a very very decent one.


Thank you! And I finally have, after 5 PSM’s! Sheesh!


----------



## mlope047

kikiii_24 said:


> You guys the battle is over and this sixth one I purchased from Neiman Marcus at the Las Vegas location is perfect in my eyes! Made in Italy
> 
> She is so beautiful! I can’t stop smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 4798721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798725


 She is perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## MsAmber

kikiii_24 said:


> You guys the battle is over and this sixth one I purchased from Neiman Marcus at the Las Vegas location is perfect in my eyes! Made in Italy
> 
> She is so beautiful! I can’t stop smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 4798721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798725


Yes! So happy for you. Look at that alignment and straight handle position... It’s perfection  Congrats!


----------



## ManyMoons

kikiii_24 said:


> You guys the battle is over and this sixth one I purchased from Neiman Marcus at the Las Vegas location is perfect in my eyes! Made in Italy
> 
> She is so beautiful! I can’t stop smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 4798721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798725


Congratulations! Finally! It’s perfect.


----------



## Bumbles

snowbubble said:


> What does the fraying look like?


It may not be that obvious but it’s started to fray on both rings where you attach the strap. Not sure if you can see it here. I don’t know if I should cut it off or will it make it worst?


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Thanks @Bumbles! Yes, mine had those too - just on the upper part where you attach the straps - exactly as you described. I snipped them before with real sharp (surgical) scissors  I haven’t used it since to notice if there are more. I probably haven’t used mine for nearly a year now, I need to start using it again!


I’ve just posted a pic of my fraying above. Did yours look like this? Not sure if I should cut it or will it make it worst?


----------



## mlope047

I just received this bag. What do you guys think? It was made in France.


----------



## kikiii_24

ManyMoons said:


> Congratulations! Finally! It’s perfect.


Ahhhh thank you!


----------



## kikiii_24

MsAmber said:


> Yes! So happy for you. Look at that alignment and straight handle position... It’s perfection  Congrats!



Thank you so much! I’m so happy I made the decision to buy another one a store rather than online!


----------



## keokicat

.


----------



## keokicat

kikiii_24 said:


> Thank you so much! I’m so happy I made the decision to buy another one a store rather than online!



I think it’s just the luck of the draw. The first Reverse PSM I ordered was from a store and it was wonky. The second one was ordered through customer service, and it was perfect.


----------



## kikiii_24

keokicat said:


> I think it’s just the luck of the draw. The first Reverse PSM I ordered was from a store and it was wonky. The second one was ordered through customer service, and it was perfect.


Oh wow ok well I guess it is luck then!


----------



## Joanneleung

Can I get your opinion on this alignment? Is it suppose to look like this? Should I exchange it?


----------



## KAYSHE

Joanneleung said:


> Can I get your opinion on this alignment? Is it suppose to look like this? Should I exchange it?



In my eyes it looks good. There are far worse PSM out there but still up to you if you’re not 100% satisfied I would exchange


----------



## KAYSHE

mlope047 said:


> I just received this bag. What do you guys think? It was made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4802547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802555



If i’m being nit picky i’d say the handle looks wonky and the stitching on top doesn’t look as straight. But if you don’t really care about those details then i’d keep. But for $2k it should be near perfect if not perfect


----------



## mlope047

KAYSHE said:


> If i’m being nit picky i’d say the handle looks wonky and the stitching on top doesn’t look as straight. But if you don’t really care about those details then i’d keep. But for $2k it should be near perfect if not perfect



Thank you for your input! That’s what I was thinking too but I’m already annoyed with having to return and repurchase. We shouldn’t even have to deal with this.


----------



## Laiba

Hi guys is this cracked glazing normal on my 3 year old Palm Springs mini backpack


----------



## KAYSHE

mlope047 said:


> Thank you for your input! That’s what I was thinking too but I’m already annoyed with having to return and repurchase. We shouldn’t even have to deal with this.



yeah it is such a hassle. I had to go through multiple returns myself.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Laiba said:


> Hi guys is this cracked glazing normal on my 3 year old Palm Springs mini backpack
> 
> View attachment 4808810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808811


that’s actually bad, take that in and have them evaluate it


----------



## KAYSHE

Laiba said:


> Hi guys is this cracked glazing normal on my 3 year old Palm Springs mini backpack
> 
> View attachment 4808810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808811



from what i’ve heard on the old ones yes. You can ask your SA or go to the store if they can replace it with a new one but since it’s been 3 years old, i’m not sure what they’ll do


----------



## Bumbles

Laiba said:


> Hi guys is this cracked glazing normal on my 3 year old Palm Springs mini backpack
> 
> View attachment 4808810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808811


Oh no, I’m so sorry to see that. Definitely bring it into store ASAP because that’s what others have Experienced and So many people have gotten a replacement new one. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## beautycase

Hello everyone,
i got my PSM today and I noticed that the leather tab on the sides of the zipper aren’t symmetrical, what do you Guys think, should I return it? 
Or am I too picky ?


----------



## kikiii_24

beautycase said:


> Hello everyone,
> i got my PSM today and I noticed that the leather tab on the sides of the zipper aren’t symmetrical, what do you Guys think, should I return it?
> Or am I too picky ?
> 
> View attachment 4809747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809749


I think it's very minor compared to the 5 I had bought/returned! I say you should keep it, but if you know it's going to bug you while you wear it, think about exchanging it.  But it looks so good to me!


----------



## beautycase

kikiii_24 said:


> I think it's very minor compared to the 5 I had bought/returned! I say you should keep it, but if you know it's going to bug you while you wear it, think about exchanging it.  But it looks so good to me!



Thank you!! Other then that she looks totally fine so I wanted to get more opinions


----------



## kikiii_24

beautycase said:


> Thank you!! Other then that she looks totally fine so I wanted to get more opinions


Awesome! Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## mmmariexg

Hi guys! Just wanted an opinion on my new PSM. It was the only 1 available so I did a quick inspection at the store and bought it. It’s my first PSM ever so I wasn’t sure what exactly to look for other than the front alignment. How does it look to you guys & if you guys have any tips on how to get rid of the dent on the sides. Thank you!!!


----------



## beautycase

Im still not sure if I will keep her :/ what do you guys think?


----------



## beautycase

mmmariexg said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted an opinion on my new PSM. It was the only 1 available so I did a quick inspection at the store and bought it. It’s my first PSM ever so I wasn’t sure what exactly to look for other than the front alignment. How does it look to you guys & if you guys have any tips on how to get rid of the dent on the sides. Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4810263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810267


Yours look fine!


----------



## blahblah2020

Hi everyone! Long time lurker of TPF here. It’s taken me a while to decide on LV’s PSM and then I saw one being available on the website a few weeks ago so I decided to pull the trigger and get it! I haven’t seen one in the boutiques given how these babies are in such high demand so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw that you can buy one online!

I find it really interesting that the canvas “tone” changes depending on the lighting as well.

I don’t think I have issues with mine at all!
I feel like the alignment on mine is really good!


----------



## CowboyMeow

blahblah2020 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker of TPF here. It’s taken me a while to decide on LV’s PSM and then I saw one being available on the website a few weeks ago so I decided to pull the trigger and get it! I haven’t seen one in the boutiques given how these babies are in such high demand so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw that you can buy one online!
> 
> I find it really interesting that the canvas “tone” changes depending on the lighting as well.
> 
> I don’t think I have issues with mine at all!
> I feel like the alignment on mine is really good!
> 
> View attachment 4810846


Congratulations! This one is perfect!


----------



## blahblah2020

CowboyMeow said:


> Congratulations! This one is perfect!



thank you so much! I’m glad to hear that. I was a bit worried given that people had to exchange theirs a few times to find “the one”. It would be difficult for me to do so because all the boutiques here are shut down due to COVID.

Do you think there’s a “perfect” canvas color/ tone for the PSM? It seems to have a warmer undertone compared to my limited edition perforated speedy.


----------



## CowboyMeow

blahblah2020 said:


> thank you so much! I’m glad to hear that. I was a bit worried given that people had to exchange theirs a few times to find “the one”. It would be difficult for me to do so because all the boutiques here are shut down due to COVID.
> 
> Do you think there’s a “perfect” canvas color/ tone for the PSM? It seems to have a warmer undertone compared to my limited edition perforated speedy.


Honestly I’m not sure what is a perfect tone. I feel like all my canvas color looks the same.


----------



## Mdub_28

Hello! I was lucky enough to purchase the Palm Springs mini in monogram and received it a couple of days ago.  I looked the bag over and over and have not seen anything that I’m unhappy about the bag, however there is one area that may bother me so I wanted to get other opinions.  I noticed on the bottom of the bag that one corner seems to be “overlapping” the bottom and the other corner is not.  Does anyone else see this or am I looking too hard for something to be wrong? TIA


----------



## vivianwynn

I just bought mine and was wondering if the front flap is normally this bumpy?


----------



## beautycase

vivianwynn said:


> I just bought mine and was wondering if the front flap is normally this bumpy?
> 
> View attachment 4811963


It’s normal


----------



## vivianwynn

beautycase said:


> It’s normal


 thank you!


----------



## blahblah2020

I decided to put a fuzzy ball on my little baby. It makes opening the zipper so much easier (even though I got the new zipper version).


----------



## mmmariexg

Due to issues with the loops where the D-rings connect, I returned my PSM and waited for a better quality one. My CA ordered one for me but the stamp on the black tab in the front was barely visible. After a couple of days, their store finally got one in and it’s perfect!!! Alignment is even better than my original one and this one is MIF! Hoping this one is a keeper!


----------



## kikiii_24

mmmariexg said:


> Due to issues with the loops where the D-rings connect, I returned my PSM and waited for a better quality one. My CA ordered one for me but the stamp on the black tab in the front was barely visible. After a couple of days, their store finally got one in and it’s perfect!!! Alignment is even better than my original one and this one is MIF! Hoping this one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 4819295


Yay congrats! She’s so pretty!


----------



## mmmariexg

kikiii_24 said:


> Yay congrats! She’s so pretty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## vivianwynn

Is this normal? There is a tiny thread that’s starting to come loose under the handle & I’ve only had this for about 2 weeks.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

should i go back and re purchase the monogram? i have the reverse but i always think about the monogram too. the reverse is my favourite but i love the idea of being able to rotate through both  what u guys think?


----------



## J_Rae

V_vee said:


> Its not an obvious cut but it’s there where the stitching ends on either sides plus the zipper is stitched slightly up leaving some gap. I didn’t think much of it considering it could be the design itself but i don’t see it in your version. Any inputs? Part of the design or no?
> Start end
> View attachment 4572023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other end
> View attachment 4572024


----------



## J_Rae

I just found this thread as I’ve been searching for someone with the same issue. I just received my PSM in reverse a week ago and mine has these cuts as well. I ordered online since I don’t live near a store. Did you end up keeping yours despite the cuts? I can’t decide if I should exchange or not.


----------



## J_Rae

V_vee said:


> Its not an obvious cut but it’s there where the stitching ends on either sides plus the zipper is stitched slightly up leaving some gap. I didn’t think much of it considering it could be the design itself but i don’t see it in your version. Any inputs? Part of the design or no?
> Start end
> View attachment 4572023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other end
> View attachment 4572024


Mine has cuts too. Did you end up keeping yours? I don’t know whether to keep or exchange online in hopes of getting one without cuts.


----------



## kikiii_24

J_Rae said:


> I just found this thread as I’ve been searching for someone with the same issue. I just received my PSM in reverse a week ago and mine has these cuts as well. I ordered online since I don’t live near a store. Did you end up keeping yours despite the cuts? I can’t decide if I should exchange or not.



I bought 4 PSM mono’s from online and they all had the cuts except for the 5th one I bought from Neiman Marcus and that one does not have those cuts. I don’t think it’s a part of the design.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i've seen a total of 7 bags (4 reverse and 3 mono) all had cuts


----------



## J_Rae

luxuryamanda said:


> Hello PSM Lovers,
> 
> I've just got the new reverse PSM today. Mine has 2 cuts at the zipper corners. Also, the new one looks thinner than the old model. I took side by side pictures for your easy comparision. To be honest, even though the zipper of the new version is super smooth but aesthetically, the old model looks prettier and more secured due to the zipper hidden inside.
> 
> I'm now struggling on which one to return..


Did you end up finding a new reverse mono without cuts? I just received mine and it has cuts!


----------



## J_Rae

kikiii_24 said:


> I bought 4 PSM mono’s from online and they all had the cuts except for the 5th one I bought from Neiman Marcus and that one does not have those cuts. I don’t think it’s a part of the design.


Darn. I called LV today was just told to email their care service. I want to exchange it but not it’s not available online right now. I suppose I don’t mind the cut if it’s tucked all the way in and stitched correctly. The cut on mine is too exposed.


----------



## J_Rae

raspberrysyrup said:


> i've seen a total of 7 bags (4 reverse and 3 mono) all had cuts


I’m now thinking they all have cuts but some are not tucked in all the way and stitched correctly so it shows. Mine is pretty visible and I don’t want it to get worse. Still contemplating returning it.


----------



## keokicat

J_Rae said:


> I’m now thinking they all have cuts but some are not tucked in all the way and stitched correctly so it shows. Mine is pretty visible and I don’t want it to get worse. Still contemplating returning it.
> 
> View attachment 4827986



I bought both my mono and reverse PSM”s a few months ago and neither one have cuts.


----------



## J_Rae

keokicat said:


> I bought both my mono and reverse PSM”s a few months ago and neither one have cuts.


Thanks for responding! I’m glad to hear yours don’t have cuts. I decided I’m going to return mine and order another. Where was yours made? Mine was made in TX.


----------



## salamb

After months of stalking the website, I finally got my PSM and was so excited until I saw the back part a bit deformed/wonky.  Please let me know what you think.  My nearest store is a 5-hour drive and it would be a long wait to exchange this online.


----------



## Nikki528

My old version PSM has minor peeling that I noticed before quarantine. I was going to deal with it until a friend said it'll probably get worse. It sucks because otherwise my bag is perfect (and I prefer the zipper being hidden), great alignment, no cuts, etc. I was told I had to email CS but I'm unsure what the actual threshold is for a potential replacement (ie, how bad does the peeling have to be).


----------



## keokicat

J_Rae said:


> Thanks for responding! I’m glad to hear yours don’t have cuts. I decided I’m going to return mine and order another. Where was yours made? Mine was made in TX.


My mono was made in USA, reverse was MIF.


----------



## nladxo

Does anyone know when the Palm Springs Mini's usually get restocked on the LV website? My birthday is in a few weeks and since I've had my eye on it for a few years now, I would like to treat myself!


----------



## nladxo

Earlier this morning I posted wondering when the stock gets restocked but I managed to get my hands on a Reverse Mono! I find it so much more unique than the regular mono (and I already have a few mono items). The CS Rep was able to source one for me from a store from a different province so it'll be around 2 weeks until I get it but I'm sooo excited now!


----------



## salamb

mlope047 said:


> I just received this bag. What do you guys think? It was made in France.
> 
> View attachment 4802547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802555


Hi, did you return or request for an exchange?


----------



## merc_g

I don't see anything wrong with it. The stitched sections are a supposed to be a bit puffy and mine looks very similar to yours. 



salamb said:


> After months of stalking the website, I finally got my PSM and was so excited until I saw the back part a bit deformed/wonky.  Please let me know what you think.  My nearest store is a 5-hour drive and it would be a long wait to exchange this online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828124
> View attachment 4828125
> View attachment 4828126
> View attachment 4828127
> View attachment 4828128
> View attachment 4828129


----------



## salamb

merc_g said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. The stitched sections are a supposed to be a bit puffy and mine looks very similar to yours.


Thank you


----------



## ShirleyChi

Does anyone feel like the reverse looks..darker when you’re standing at a distance but brighter as you get closer? I have some concerns that my canvas is a lot darker than the ones i have seen people post .


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ShirleyChi said:


> Does anyone feel like the reverse looks..darker when you’re standing at a distance but brighter as you get closer? I have some concerns that my canvas is a lot darker than the ones i have seen people post .
> 
> View attachment 4834376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834377



im sorry but im pretty sure this is fake... i've never seen a reverse bag have a brown zipper. its always had to match the canvas in color


----------



## ShirleyChi

raspberrysyrup said:


> im sorry but im pretty sure this is fake... i've never seen a reverse bag have a brown zipper. its always had to match the canvas in color


Omg i did not even realize that! Thank you so much!!! I ordered this from ebay, seller had tons of good reviews, I will be sure to send this back and to report this seller!!

thank you so much again!!!

edit: i just tried to check the sellers account, and the account has since been DELETED? my “purchase history” for this item now is not available to be clicked and there is no photo..


----------



## MaggieAnn

ShirleyChi said:


> Omg i did not even realize that! Thank you so much!!! I ordered this from ebay, seller had tons of good reviews, I will be sure to send this back and to report this seller!!
> 
> thank you so much again!!!
> 
> edit: i just tried to check the sellers account, and the account has since been DELETED? my “purchase history” for this item now is not available to be clicked and there is no photo..


Oh no... feel so sorry for you !! Is there anything you can do to get your money back? Which payment method did you choose?


----------



## ShirleyChi

MaggieAnn said:


> Oh no... feel so sorry for you !! Is there anything you can do to get your money back? Which payment method did you choose?


I used paypal, i have already contacted ebay and paypal and there is now an investigation and a claim in the process. I was told they will contact me in a few days so i am hoping for some good news


----------



## ShirleyChi

Hello everyone!

i did some research and it seems that LV had made some reverse palm springs with the brown stitching depending on location? I found a listing on fashionphile that has the exact same brown stitching so now i am confused. Anyone have any ideas or experience?

here is the link









						LOUIS VUITTON Reverse Monogram Palm Springs Backpack Mini
					

This is the authentic LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Reverse Palm Springs Backpack Mini. This stylish petite backpack features a body of two toned monogram coated canvas in light brown with a dark brown front pocket. The backpack is reinforced with black cowhide leather trim, including a top handle...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## MaggieAnn

ShirleyChi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> i did some research and it seems that LV had made some reverse palm springs with the brown stitching depending on location? I found a listing on fashionphile that has the exact same brown stitching so now i am confused. Anyone have any ideas or experience?
> 
> here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Reverse Monogram Palm Springs Backpack Mini
> 
> 
> This is the authentic LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Reverse Palm Springs Backpack Mini. This stylish petite backpack features a body of two toned monogram coated canvas in light brown with a dark brown front pocket. The backpack is reinforced with black cowhide leather trim, including a top handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Maybe just visit a LV store, they can provide you with the best information.


----------



## ShirleyChi

MaggieAnn said:


> Maybe just visit a LV store, they can provide you with the best information.



i wish i could but my closest store is over 4 hours away. I probably would have to if nobody else has any experience with this!


----------



## MaggieAnn

ShirleyChi said:


> i wish i could but my closest store is over 4 hours away. I probably would have to if nobody else has any experience with this!


Oh ok   , I’ve seen the darker zipper on the old models of the psmreverse. Maybe your model is some kinds of intermediate step between the old and the new model? Like some have mentioned the differences in the stitching on the sides of the backpack. At least you can try to call CS and ask if this is normal. Maybe they can help you for now.


----------



## nladxo

Well I picked up my PSM Reverse yesterday and I'm in love! I couldn't find a date code in the bag (2 Made in USA tags were sewn in though) and when I called CS about it, they said some of their bags don't come with date codes anymore. Has this happened to anyone else who has a PSM?

Also it looks like there is no stitching after the zipper stop on both sides of the bag, is that normal? It doesn't bug me but I just don't want any issues in the future with it.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ShirleyChi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> i did some research and it seems that LV had made some reverse palm springs with the brown stitching depending on location? I found a listing on fashionphile that has the exact same brown stitching so now i am confused. Anyone have any ideas or experience?
> 
> here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Reverse Monogram Palm Springs Backpack Mini
> 
> 
> This is the authentic LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Reverse Palm Springs Backpack Mini. This stylish petite backpack features a body of two toned monogram coated canvas in light brown with a dark brown front pocket. The backpack is reinforced with black cowhide leather trim, including a top handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


so weirdddd

i’ve never seen that in my entire life and i’ve seen 4 reverse pieces


----------



## LittleStar88

ShirleyChi said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> i did some research and it seems that LV had made some reverse palm springs with the brown stitching depending on location? I found a listing on fashionphile that has the exact same brown stitching so now i am confused. Anyone have any ideas or experience?
> 
> here is the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Reverse Monogram Palm Springs Backpack Mini
> 
> 
> This is the authentic LOUIS VUITTON Monogram Reverse Palm Springs Backpack Mini. This stylish petite backpack features a body of two toned monogram coated canvas in light brown with a dark brown front pocket. The backpack is reinforced with black cowhide leather trim, including a top handle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



What is the date code of your bag? Maybe if it is around the same time as the Fashionfile one that can help with the mystery?


----------



## elle456

PSM owners, can the Clemence wallet fit into the bag?


----------



## LittleStar88

elle456 said:


> PSM owners, can the Clemence wallet fit into the bag?



Technically yes, but you would need to shove it in there and it will misshape the bag. Will also be hard to get out of the bag. Selling my Clemence for this reason (and it’s just too much wallet for my needs).


----------



## LittleStar88

Photos to show Clemence in PSM. Didn’t want to force it into the bag. Not ideal fit.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

the monogram has been on mind a lot again. i have the reverse, should i go back and get the monogram too? (who has both)


----------



## elle456

LittleStar88 said:


> Technically yes, but you would need to shove it in there and it will misshape the bag. Will also be hard to get out of the bag. Selling my Clemence for this reason (and it’s just too much wallet for my needs).


Yes I didn’t realise how long the Clemence Wallet is after I bought it. It’s a beautiful wallet but in hindsight I wish I bought the Victorine. Thank you for the photos they were very helpful.


----------



## evelyn_132

Does Toiletry 19 fits into palm spring mini?


----------



## kikiii_24

evelyn_132 said:


> Does Toiletry 19 fits into palm spring mini?



It doesn’t!


----------



## LittleStar88

raspberrysyrup said:


> the monogram has been on mind a lot again. i have the reverse, should i go back and get the monogram too? (who has both)



I've seen a few people on here get both. It's such a great bag!


----------



## J_Rae

Has anyone purchased a PSM in reverse from Fashionphile? If so, what was your experience? I ordered my PSM in reverse online from LV since I live many hours away from the closest store. This was my very first LV purchase. I had to exchange it because it was terribly made and considered defective after calling them and sending pics. Cuts on the canvas, stitching issues, misalignment... The one they sent me after that was used! The bag arrived completely squashed and deformed, the straps were terribly bent up, the inside was actually dirty, and the paperwork was bent up. Needless to say I returned that one. Over 2K for such carelessness and poor quality? I REALLY want this item and want it well-made. I’m very disappointed in LV and am wondering if majority of their PSM in reverse are just bad overall? Should I check out Fashionphile since you can actually see the item before purchasing? I would only look for a new one and not used. Or maybe I should just give up lol...


----------



## keokicat

J_Rae said:


> Has anyone purchased a PSM in reverse from Fashionphile? If so, what was your experience? I ordered my PSM in reverse online from LV since I live many hours away from the closest store. This was my very first LV purchase. I had to exchange it because it was terribly made and considered defective after calling them and sending pics. Cuts on the canvas, stitching issues, misalignment... The one they sent me after that was used! The bag arrived completely squashed and deformed, the straps were terribly bent up, the inside was actually dirty, and the paperwork was bent up. Needless to say I returned that one. Over 2K for such carelessness and poor quality? I REALLY want this item and want it well-made. I’m very disappointed in LV and am wondering if majority of their PSM in reverse are just bad overall? Should I check out Fashionphile since you can actually see the item before purchasing? I would only look for a new one and not used. Or maybe I should just give up lol...


I think it’s just the luck of the draw. I ordered my reverse PSM online from the LV website and it was perfect.


----------



## ShirleyChi

raspberrysyrup said:


> so weirdddd
> 
> i’ve never seen that in my entire life and i’ve seen 4 reverse pieces




Hi! After doing tons of research and trying to get help from Louis Vuitton customer representatives (that was no help), i noticed that the US website for Louis Vuitton has the brown zipper posted as the THIRD photo! Not exactly sure what happened there as the rep i spoke to did not know, but it seems it DID come in both colors? ‍

i have attached a photo below of the screenshot!


----------



## ShirleyChi

LittleStar88 said:


> What is the date code of your bag? Maybe if it is around the same time as the Fashionfile one that can help with the mystery?



my bag’s date code is SD4129, so actually a week after the Fashionphile bag, hah.


----------



## Nahr999

raspberrysyrup said:


> so weirdddd
> 
> i’ve never seen that in my entire life and i’ve seen 4 reverse pieces





raspberrysyrup said:


> the monogram has been on mind a lot again. i have the reverse, should i go back and get the monogram too? (who has both)


I had both, ended up selling the reverse, cos my dark clothes stained the reverse canvas


----------



## aikaru

I’ve had my PSM for a couple weeks and have barely used it. But I just noticed that one of the threads on the strap is unraveled. It’s a small thing so wondering if I should just cut the loose thread?  or is there a risk that this piece will fall off the bag?


----------



## kikiii_24

aikaru said:


> I’ve had my PSM for a couple weeks and have barely used it. But I just noticed that one of the threads on the strap is unraveled. It’s a small thing so wondering if I should just cut the loose thread?  or is there a risk that this piece will fall off the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846945



Honestly, I wouldn’t run the risk of cutting it because that loop may unravel. I highly suggest going into the store if you can and have someone take a look at it.


----------



## aikaru

kikiii_24 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn’t run the risk of cutting it because that loop may unravel. I highly suggest going into the store if you can and have someone take a look at it.


Thanks for the input! I ended up going to the store and they’re sending me a replacement strap!! So glad it worked out because it was bothering me


----------



## kikiii_24

aikaru said:


> Thanks for the input! I ended up going to the store and they’re sending me a replacement strap!! So glad it worked out because it was bothering me


Yay so happy for you! And you’re welcome!


----------



## salamb

Hello lovely people! Can you please post a photo of the back of your psm standing?  I am still debating whether to return/exchange mine because of the uneven back part but the thought of getting a worse one scares me after reading all the issues on this bag.


----------



## evelyn_132

salamb said:


> Hello lovely people! Can you please post a photo of the back of your psm standing?  I am still debating whether to return/exchange mine because of the uneven back part but the thought of getting a worse one scares me after reading all the issues on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4848685



I just received this bag yesterday. And here are the pics of my bag. At the back, I notice that there is a dent on the right hand side. As what most mentioned here, it is hard to find a perfect bag for PSM. Hence, i think I’m keeping it.


----------



## salamb

evelyn_132 said:


> I just received this bag yesterday. And here are the pics of my bag. At the back, I notice that there is a dent on the right hand side. As what most mentioned here, it is hard to find a perfect bag for PSM. Hence, i think I’m keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4848697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848701


Thanks for sharing  i guess i am keeping mine, too! I will try to enjoy it and stop worrying about the flaws...


----------



## Katu

I got this bag yesterday :'). I really like it and it's MIF but I'm a little bit concerned about the dent on the bottom left side near the D-ring. It seems like an issue with stitching and I was hoping somebody who has the bag for a while and had this issue can say if it evens out with stuff placed in the bag. It's not really a big deal to me but I was just curious!


----------



## lily94

kikiii_24 said:


> You guys the battle is over and this sixth one I purchased from Neiman Marcus at the Las Vegas location is perfect in my eyes! Made in Italy
> 
> She is so beautiful! I can’t stop smiling!!!
> 
> View attachment 4798721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798725



Congrats on this! How's the wear and tear so far? My backpack is starting to peel a bit but I'm not sure if it will warrant an exchange in-store


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lily94 said:


> Congrats on this! How's the wear and tear so far? My backpack is starting to peel a bit but I'm not sure if it will warrant an exchange in-store


peeling where?


----------



## lily94

raspberrysyrup said:


> peeling where?



Just the corners of the front pocket and the bottom of the bag. I’ve had the bag close to a year now but have only worn the bag around 10 times, not sure if I should expect this.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lily94 said:


> Just the corners of the front pocket and the bottom of the bag. I’ve had the bag close to a year now but have only worn the bag around 10 times, not sure if I should expect this.


post pics lemme see


----------



## Bumbles

Katu said:


> I got this bag yesterday :'). I really like it and it's MIF but I'm a little bit concerned about the dent on the bottom left side near the D-ring. It seems like an issue with stitching and I was hoping somebody who has the bag for a while and had this issue can say if it evens out with stuff placed in the bag. It's not really a big deal to me but I was just curious!
> View attachment 4853308
> View attachment 4853314


Mine is like that. It’s pretty normal. I would use it and enjoy it. It’s such a great cute bag


----------



## lily94

raspberrysyrup said:


> post pics lemme see



It looks quite tiny in this photo... I don’t mind it now, I’m just worried after a year it will get bigger but if it stays as is then that’s fine for me


----------



## onlyk

lily94 said:


> It looks quite tiny in this photo... I don’t mind it now, I’m just worried after a year it will get bigger but if it stays as is then that’s fine for me
> 
> View attachment 4854252


Looks like the top layer of coating on canvas is peeling, have seen that on some new bags.


----------



## lily94

onlyk said:


> Looks like the top layer of coating on canvas is peeling, have seen that on some new bags.



Do you think this is normal? Not sure if I’m just being paranoid...


----------



## onlyk

lily94 said:


> Do you think this is normal? Not sure if I’m just being paranoid...


It can be a big problem I have seen hags have large patch of top layer of canvas peeled off, but I can’t  tell how bad yours will be.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lily94 said:


> Do you think this is normal? Not sure if I’m just being paranoid...



just keep an eye on it, mines peeled but it's stopped and has been fine for 6 months now.


----------



## lily94

raspberrysyrup said:


> just keep an eye on it, mines peeled but it's stopped and has been fine for 6 months now.



That’s what I was thinking, like if it stops peeling then I’m fine to keep as is. It isn’t worth the hassle trying to return in-store for me. How long was yours peeling for?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

lily94 said:


> That’s what I was thinking, like if it stops peeling then I’m fine to keep as is. It isn’t worth the hassle trying to return in-store for me. How long was yours peeling for?



it peeled to the point where it just stopped. mines was worse than yours cause it actually peeled onto the monogram flower. however, it was minor enough that you can't see it unless you're told its there. if you look all the fashionphile, all of them have those two corners peeling, even brand new ones.


----------



## SandyMA94

I’m heart broken!! My Palm Springs mini that is about two months old is peeling where the straps are hooked on to! Three of the four leather tabs. I am taking it in tomorrow to see what they say!
If given the option I don’t know if I would take it again or go with the speedy b25?


----------



## Poochie231080

Can anyone tell if the crease on the right above the zipper pocket is normal? I’ve had this for 2.5 years now


----------



## raspberrysyrup

SandyMA94 said:


> I’m heart broken!! My Palm Springs mini that is about two months old is peeling where the straps are hooked on to! Three of the four leather tabs. I am taking it in tomorrow to see what they say!
> If given the option I don’t know if I would take it again or go with the speedy b25?


 
probably offer a repair


----------



## mmmariexg

SandyMA94 said:


> I’m heart broken!! My Palm Springs mini that is about two months old is peeling where the straps are hooked on to! Three of the four leather tabs. I am taking it in tomorrow to see what they say!
> If given the option I don’t know if I would take it again or go with the speedy b25?



I had the same issue after a week of having my PSM. I took store credit and had to wait for a week for a good quality PSM which ended up being MIF!  I’ve had it over almost 2 months and I haven’t run into the same issue again.


----------



## SandyMA94

mmmariexg said:


> I had the same issue after a week of having my PSM. I took store credit and had to wait for a week for a good quality PSM which ended up being MIF!  I’ve had it over almost 2 months and I haven’t run into the same issue again.


I looked another one but it was not in the best shape, she asked if I wanted a different bag and I went with the speedy 25. I really loved the Palm Springs I hope I can find one made in France too so I can repurchase or at least one in great shape!!❤


----------



## mmmariexg

SandyMA94 said:


> I looked another one but it was not in the best shape, she asked if I wanted a different bag and I went with the speedy 25. I really loved the Palm Springs I hope I can find one made in France too so I can repurchase or at least one in great shap!!❤



Aw yay! I’m actually looking at the SpeedyB 25 as my next bag too! So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## SandyMA94

mmmariexg said:


> Aw yay! I’m actually looking at the SpeedyB 25 as my next bag too! So glad it worked out for you!


Me too! I had to get it shipped so I can’t wait to get it!! I hope you get it too!


----------



## salamb

SandyMA94 said:


> Me too! I had to get it shipped so I can’t wait to get it!! I hope you get it too!
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> SandyMA94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked another one but it was not in the best shape, she asked if I wanted a different bag and I went with the speedy 25. I really loved the Palm Springs I hope I can find one made in France too so I can repurchase or at least one in great shape!!❤
> 
> 
> 
> Did they give you a refund or just a store credit for the price difference?  A newbie here so wondering how it works for an exchange... TIA!
Click to expand...


----------



## SandyMA94

I got store credit for Palm Springs and was able to get the speedy along with and slg.


----------



## ManyMoons

SandyMA94 said:


> I got store credit for Palm Springs and was able to get the speedy along with and slg.


Hi there! I went through a couple of exchanges and ended up with the one I have now. It’s great but it’s peeling right where yours was peeling AND on both sides of the little lip above the pocket. I had it since late July and have been wearing here and there. I’m very careful with any of my bags and it’s too soon!
How long have you had yours? Should I go into the store or go through the lengthy repair process? ( peeling can’t be fixed though).


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ManyMoons said:


> Hi there! I went through a couple of exchanges and ended up with the one I have now. It’s great but it’s peeling right where yours was peeling AND on both sides of the little lip above the pocket. I had it since late July and have been wearing here and there. I’m very careful with any of my bags and it’s too soon!
> How long have you had yours? Should I go into the store or go through the lengthy repair process? ( peeling can’t be fixed though).


never seen them peel at the lip. mind posting pics?

the leather tabs can be replaced, i've heard of those getting fixed. actual canvas can't


----------



## SandyMA94

ManyMoons said:


> Hi there! I went through a couple of exchanges and ended up with the one I have now. It’s great but it’s peeling right where yours was peeling AND on both sides of the little lip above the pocket. I had it since late July and have been wearing here and there. I’m very careful with any of my bags and it’s too soon!
> How long have you had yours? Should I go into the store or go through the lengthy repair process? ( peeling can’t be fixed though).


I believe about 3 months! I used it everyday for work and short trips to the store. I was really sad when I noticed that!  I would go in and see if they can do an exchange for it!


----------



## shayna07

In curious....I have the Palm Springs mini and absolutely love it!! I would like to see Louie make a vachetta version of this backpack! Any thoughts?


----------



## becks___

Hi guys! Has anyone tried to send their PSM to get fixed during COVID? How long did it take for LV to reply your emails with the pics to have it assessed? The glazing on my D-ring leather tabs has rubbed off, revealing canvas underneath. Just wondering if anyone's gotten this fixed and if it happened again! Seems inevitable but I love the bag so much


----------



## reason24

Christine Martin said:


> My very first LV piece and I'm in love!
> Found it on resale at a steal!
> View attachment 4771373


I love this photo!


----------



## ManyMoons

raspberrysyrup said:


> never seen them peel at the lip. mind posting pics?
> 
> the leather tabs can be replaced, i've heard of those getting fixed. actual canvas can't


I tried a couple of times but none of those issues are showing well on the camera. They are definitely there though. My bag will not wear well in time even with frequent bag rotation. Not sure what I want to do. I’ve had it for about 2 months now.


----------



## evelyn_132

I read a post somewhere else showing canvas peeling and she managed to get an exchange one for one.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ManyMoons said:


> I tried a couple of times but none of those issues are showing well on the camera. They are definitely there though. My bag will not wear well in time even with frequent bag rotation. Not sure what I want to do. I’ve had it for about 2 months now.



where was the bag made?


----------



## ManyMoons

raspberrysyrup said:


> where was the bag made?


TX.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ManyMoons said:


> TX.



tbh my original mono psm peeled like crazy and it was made in texas.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

anyone have experience buying and returning multiple psm's from online? i want one made right, so if i have to send backa few times, would it pose an issue?


----------



## ManyMoons

raspberrysyrup said:


> tbh my original mono psm peeled like crazy and it was made in texas.


I don’t know if I should wear it more often and see how much the peeling on the corners go. But for the bag that has never been put on any floor surfaces but only careful handling I’m starting to doubt the quality of some of LV modern canvases.  The problem is that the by the time the corners of the front pocket peel more ( and they will! ) and I take it to the store I most probably will hear that I imposed that kind of wear and tear. I’m not the person to explain myself and don’t like to be in those “please do something for me” retail situations. When I buy a bag I don’t want to worry about such wear and so early!

I was so happy to receive a nice looking  TX made bag. For once. Nope. It looks like that one of the most “durable” materials created over a century ago for LUGGAGE handled roughly isn’t capable of sustaining 2 months occasional/careful wear in the 21st century.

I’m so tired of LV proponents announcing on IG like platforms that all LV canvas is equal. Clearly not. My 2015 Turenne PM has folded corners and its France made canvas has no such issues.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

has anyone managed to buy the mono online and have it be made in france?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ManyMoons said:


> I don’t know if I should wear it more often and see how much the peeling on the corners go. But for the bag that has never been put on any floor surfaces but only careful handling I’m starting to doubt the quality of some of LV modern canvases.  The problem is that the by the time the corners of the front pocket peel more ( and they will! ) and I take it to the store I most probably will hear that I imposed that kind of wear and tear. I’m not the person to explain myself and don’t like to be in those “please do something for me” retail situations. When I buy a bag I don’t want to worry about such wear and so early!
> 
> I was so happy to receive a nice looking  TX made bag. For once. Nope. It looks like that one of the most “durable” materials created over a century ago for LUGGAGE handled roughly isn’t capable of sustaining 2 months occasional/careful wear in the 21st century.
> 
> I’m so tired of LV proponents announcing on IG like platforms that all LV canvas is equal. Clearly not. My 2015 Turenne PM has folded corners and its France made canvas has no such issues.



take it sooner than later. it will go either way, either the peeling will subside and stop or it will keep going and continue to get worse and there is no predicting which way it will go. i agree, the canvas doesn't hold up with the folded corners on us bags and that i've seen a few times myself. i was in store today and looked at 7 different palm springs because i want my mono back. turned down every single one because they were all made in the us and i refuse to put myself throuhg that headache once again.


----------



## patty_o

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone managed to buy the mono online and have it be made in france?


not France, but got one made in Spain when I ordered online around April/May and no problems so far. 

Heck, I didn't even know PSM's are included in the bags they made in US


----------



## maggiesze1

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone managed to buy the mono online and have it be made in france?


Yes, I got one in May and its Made in France...but I only used it 2 times so far cause I'm constantly switching bags so all my bags can be carried. Lol! But, no problems so far on my PSM.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes, I got one in May and its Made in France...but I only used it 2 times so far cause I'm constantly switching bags so all my bags can be carried. Lol! But, no problems so far on my PSM.


and you ordered off the usa website?

all the ones i seen in store today were all made in the usa, just a little hesitant.


----------



## maggiesze1

raspberrysyrup said:


> and you ordered off the usa website?
> 
> all the ones i seen in store today were all made in the usa, just a little hesitant.


Yes, I ordered it off the US site. I think it might have been one of the last made in France ones...


----------



## castles24

Hi, just bought my dream bag psm reverse it was nowhere to be found 3 months ago, then it finally showed up on the LV website. Seems like they’re making a lot of it now.
My question is I have a problem with the exposed stitching and the alignment of the logos on the front, the top handle and a dent in the back. Should I return it and request for a better one? or is it really common issues with the psm?especially with the reverse? I’ve attached some pictures. please help


----------



## LV_BB

castles24 said:


> Hi, just bought my dream bag psm reverse it was nowhere to be found 3 months ago, then it finally showed up on the LV website. Seems like they’re making a lot of it now.
> My question is I have a problem with the exposed stitching and the alignment of the logos on the front, the top handle and a dent in the back. Should I return it and request for a better one? or is it really common issues with the psm?especially with the reverse? I’ve attached some pictures. please help
> 
> View attachment 4871502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871506



I just bought one too. I would not be bothered by the dent or front alignment.

As for the handle, I think you have to decide how important that is to you. Yours doesn’t look too bad. If it will stop you from enjoying your bag, perhaps try to exchange.

I’m not sure if that exposed stitching is normal, hopefully someone else can answer that.


----------



## tienandtruc

Got this 5 days ago, an early birthday gift to myself, my first LV bag, I’m in love , made in France too. I placed the order through the phone with the CA. It arrived 2 days later.


----------



## castles24

thanks tbh I can let those flaws pass except the logo alignment on the front.. just disappointed with the quality and its made in France. After reading posts here about the bag looks like the good ones are made in Italy. This is the first LV canvas I might return don’t know the process or if I will get another one if I return it..


----------



## Aliluvlv

tienandtruc said:


> View attachment 4871592
> 
> Got this 5 days ago, an early birthday gift to myself, my first LV bag, I’m in love , made in France too. I placed the order through the phone with the CA. It arrived 2 days later.


Wow that's awesome!  Congratulations on your first LV bag. It's beautiful and adorable! Hope you love it.


----------



## Spicytuunaa

Hey guys! I’m new to the luxury world and I recently purchased a PSM, which I love! I noticed that the stamping on the front leather tab looks super faint though, almost barely visible— what are your opinions? Is this normal or is this worth exchanging for one that hopefully has a deeper stamp? I can’t tell if I’m being too nit picky about it!


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

Spicytuunaa said:


> Hey guys! I’m new to the luxury world and I recently purchased a PSM, which I love! I noticed that the stamping on the front leather tab looks super faint though, almost barely visible— what are your opinions? Is this normal or is this worth exchanging for one that hopefully has a deeper stamp? I can’t tell if I’m being too nit picky about it!



Personally I would be okay with it, as I would be more concerned about the shape of the bag and the alignment of the print being good as these are more obvious things to me (I had to exchange my first PSM, the shape was horrible!). I'm not a particularly fussy person though


----------



## bbkctpf

I'd be ok with it too.  Since the bag alignment looks pretty good.


----------



## Spicytuunaa

LuxuryHoarder said:


> Personally I would be okay with it, as I would be more concerned about the shape of the bag and the alignment of the print being good as these are more obvious things to me (I had to exchange my first PSM, the shape was horrible!). I'm not a particularly fussy person though


I agree! I think I’m overthinking it because it’s my first Louis Vuitton purchase! Thank you for the input


----------



## Spicytuunaa

bbkctpf said:


> I'd be ok with it too.  Since the bag alignment looks pretty good.


Thank you! I don’t really want to go through the process of exchanging and re-ordering and potentially getting one that’s not as good so I think I’m just going to keep it


----------



## castles24

Spicytuunaa said:


> Hey guys! I’m new to the luxury world and I recently purchased a PSM, which I love! I noticed that the stamping on the front leather tab looks super faint though, almost barely visible— what are your opinions? Is this normal or is this worth exchanging for one that
> hopefully has a deeper stamp? I can’t tell if I’m being too nit picky about it!
> 
> View attachment 4872532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872533



it depends on whats important to you I would definitely choose that minor flaw than the other common ones like logo alignment on the front the exposed stitchings some has tears near the zipper or eneven sides. if you don’t have any of those issues I suggest you keep it coz looking for a perfect psm is hard.. I just bought mine too last tuesday ordered it online and the logo on the front is slightly not  aligned I’m still thinking if im going to return it or not since we have 30days to return it.. but that tag issue for me is not that bad.


----------



## kikiii_24

ManyMoons said:


> I don’t know if I should wear it more often and see how much the peeling on the corners go. But for the bag that has never been put on any floor surfaces but only careful handling I’m starting to doubt the quality of some of LV modern canvases.  The problem is that the by the time the corners of the front pocket peel more ( and they will! ) and I take it to the store I most probably will hear that I imposed that kind of wear and tear. I’m not the person to explain myself and don’t like to be in those “please do something for me” retail situations. When I buy a bag I don’t want to worry about such wear and so early!
> 
> I was so happy to receive a nice looking  TX made bag. For once. Nope. It looks like that one of the most “durable” materials created over a century ago for LUGGAGE handled roughly isn’t capable of sustaining 2 months occasional/careful wear in the 21st century.
> 
> I’m so tired of LV proponents announcing on IG like platforms that all LV canvas is equal. Clearly not. My 2015 Turenne PM has folded corners and its France made canvas has no such issues.



I remember when I had bought my 5th PSM fro online, made in TX, and had it for about a month and barely used it and already saw that all four leather loops were peeling already!

But then when I saw another PSM available at the Neiman Marcus store, which looked in almost perfect condition, I quickly bought it and sure enough, it was made in Italy and of course perfect! Definitely kept that one and returned the TX one and noted it was defective.

I’ve had the Made In Italy bag for 3 months now and it’s still in perfect condition, so I think the bags made in the US (for PSM’s) are not as high quality as the ones made in Europe in my experience. But, I’m so sorry this is happening to you and I hope you are able to exchange it or get credit for another bag.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

kikiii_24 said:


> I remember when I had bought my 5th PSM fro online, made in TX, and had it for about a month and barely used it and already saw that all four leather loops were peeling already!
> 
> But then when I saw another PSM available at the Neiman Marcus store, which looked in almost perfect condition, I quickly bought it and sure enough, it was made in Italy and of course perfect! Definitely kept that one and returned the TX one and noted it was defective.
> 
> I’ve had the Made In Italy bag for 3 months now and it’s still in perfect condition, so I think the bags made in the US (for PSM’s) are not as high quality as the ones made in Europe in my experience. But, I’m so sorry this is happening to you and I hope you are able to exchange it or get credit for another bag.



it's crazy. i find the usa bags to be inferior to the european crafted bags. i have the reverse and it's made in usa and for some reason the reverse canvas holds up great. however, the actual monogram canvas never does. i saw a total of 12 psm monograms in the span of 5 days, all made in the use between TX and SD. the TX ones are a complete write off, i'm sorry, i've had two of them in the old version monogram and they peeled like no tomorrow. every imaginable corner on that bag had peeled with 6 uses total. for some reason, the texas canvas is coated poorly (i again, don't care what anyone says, there is something up with the TX canvas). the SD canvas is okay, it will hold up more, but still isn't the best when it comes to monogram canvas. when i mentioned it one of the sa's, she got so defensive and was like "they're all the same canvas" i'm like lol sweetie there is clearly discrepancies between them, because none of my made in france pieces have EVER given me the trouble these made in usa pieces have. either way, i left all the psm's on the counter and told her thanks for her time, but i will not take any. i ended up ordering one online, the ca on the phone promised me she would get me a made in france. low and behold, it came made in the USA and in TX. i just returned the bag on the spot and said, i'll wait. the man was so rude about it. i honestly didn't care, if i'm shelling out 3K on a bag, it needs to hold up with time and not fall apart after a week of use. i left and went down the street to another LV. i ended up meeting an amazing SA, literally the best one since the store director i used to deal had left. she took down all my info, including my credit card (so i pre-paid for the bag) and said as soon as she gets a made in France piece, it's mines and she will charge my card. I was so happy with her customer service, told her she has a client as long as she stays working for the company she has me as a client. she didn't even flinch when i told her i want the psm, but not made in the USA. she said don't you worry, i can get you what you want. then we ended up clicking and talking for a good 35 mins straight. she won a client and i'm getting what i want. it just goes to show to, because with me comes my boyfriend and all my friends that shop from LV (they all used to go through me and whomever i'm dealing with to get their pieces).


----------



## Spicytuunaa

castles24 said:


> it depends on whats important to you I would definitely choose that minor flaw than the other common ones like logo alignment on the front the exposed stitchings some has tears near the zipper or eneven sides. if you don’t have any of those issues I suggest you keep it coz looking for a perfect psm is hard.. I just bought mine too last tuesday ordered it online and the logo on the front is slightly not  aligned I’m still thinking if im going to return it or not since we have 30days to return it.. but that tag issue for me is not that bad.



Agreed! I decided to keep it as everything else looks pretty good to me and I don’t have any of those other bigger problems. Did you decide to keep yours?


----------



## castles24

Spicytuunaa said:


> Agreed! I decided to keep it as everything else looks pretty good to me and I don’t have any of those other bigger problems. Did you decide to keep yours?


yes I really can’t let go of the logo alignment on the front I just sent it yesterday. I’m praying to the bag gods I finally get a good one.


----------



## Spicytuunaa

castles24 said:


> yes I really can’t let go of the logo alignment on the front I just sent it yesterday. I’m praying to the bag gods I finally get a good one.


Fingers crossed your new one is flawless!


----------



## ManyMoons

kikiii_24 said:


> I remember when I had bought my 5th PSM fro online, made in TX, and had it for about a month and barely used it and already saw that all four leather loops were peeling already!
> 
> But then when I saw another PSM available at the Neiman Marcus store, which looked in almost perfect condition, I quickly bought it and sure enough, it was made in Italy and of course perfect! Definitely kept that one and returned the TX one and noted it was defective.
> 
> I’ve had the Made In Italy bag for 3 months now and it’s still in perfect condition, so I think the bags made in the US (for PSM’s) are not as high quality as the ones made in Europe in my experience. But, I’m so sorry this is happening to you and I hope you are able to exchange it or get credit for another bag.


So happy yours is still perfect!  Yep, my luck. I didn’t even want to post anything here when I started seeing peeling around the corners.
 I own 3 TX made LVs among other MIF bags/SLGs. 
One is in repairs right now ( Pochette Métis - no problem - LV stand by their repairs) due to glazing issues and I won’t wear it much when they ship it back since I was apparently blind and didn’t see my lock was crooked due to excess canvas on one side vs the other. The other is IENA MM DE - original batches of the newly opened TX factory ( September 2018 ). One side of my Iena tapers up and the other is simply STRAIGHT. It’s just not the IENA that it should be or the one they have on their website.

The 3rd one is this PSM mono. 2 months of occasional wear and peeling corners. I noticed that 2 black leather tabs on the back peeled as well. I’m truly confused HOW a bag that was never abused wears like that..
Again I was so naive in 2018 when I bought those first 2 bags at my boutique.  I thought all LV are equal. LOL. Isn’t that what they tell us?

As for my PSM with batch code of late TX /end of July. I called CS and asked for an advice and was quoted that all stores are open for “assessments”. I was advised to take to the store and have them look at the bag. I’m planning to do it in the next 2 weeks.

 One thing for sure: if I’m ever given a choice I’ll always go for a non TX made LV. That has nothing to do with preferences/vain/whatever - it has everything to do with my personal experience.


----------



## Nikki528

Hi guys. My old model PSM had peeling and I was able to get it replaced no problem. Sad thing is that my old version was perfect but for the peeling. The new version I got has a wonky alignment in the front near the small compartment...it’s not terrible, but it’s annoying to me since my old version was perfect. I’m contemplating asking for an exchange, but I feel like getting a good one is so difficult. When I was in store, they had 3 and there was something wrong with each, so I was hoping the shipped one would be good. But alas...


----------



## Bibi_C

Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal, but I keep reading about how important alignment is


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Bibi_C said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal, but I keep reading about how important alignment is



looks fine to me!!

where did you end up finding this great piece?


----------



## kikiii_24

raspberrysyrup said:


> it's crazy. i find the usa bags to be inferior to the european crafted bags. i have the reverse and it's made in usa and for some reason the reverse canvas holds up great. however, the actual monogram canvas never does. i saw a total of 12 psm monograms in the span of 5 days, all made in the use between TX and SD. the TX ones are a complete write off, i'm sorry, i've had two of them in the old version monogram and they peeled like no tomorrow. every imaginable corner on that bag had peeled with 6 uses total. for some reason, the texas canvas is coated poorly (i again, don't care what anyone says, there is something up with the TX canvas). the SD canvas is okay, it will hold up more, but still isn't the best when it comes to monogram canvas. when i mentioned it one of the sa's, she got so defensive and was like "they're all the same canvas" i'm like lol sweetie there is clearly discrepancies between them, because none of my made in france pieces have EVER given me the trouble these made in usa pieces have. either way, i left all the psm's on the counter and told her thanks for her time, but i will not take any. i ended up ordering one online, the ca on the phone promised me she would get me a made in france. low and behold, it came made in the USA and in TX. i just returned the bag on the spot and said, i'll wait. the man was so rude about it. i honestly didn't care, if i'm shelling out 3K on a bag, it needs to hold up with time and not fall apart after a week of use. i left and went down the street to another LV. i ended up meeting an amazing SA, literally the best one since the store director i used to deal had left. she took down all my info, including my credit card (so i pre-paid for the bag) and said as soon as she gets a made in France piece, it's mines and she will charge my card. I was so happy with her customer service, told her she has a client as long as she stays working for the company she has me as a client. she didn't even flinch when i told her i want the psm, but not made in the USA. she said don't you worry, i can get you what you want. then we ended up clicking and talking for a good 35 mins straight. she won a client and i'm getting what i want. it just goes to show to, because with me comes my boyfriend and all my friends that shop from LV (they all used to go through me and whomever i'm dealing with to get their pieces).


Well I’m so glad you got a great CA and she’s going to get you a MIF PSM! I’m really excited for you and can’t wait to see pictures once you get your baby in!


----------



## kikiii_24

ManyMoons said:


> So happy yours is still perfect!  Yep, my luck. I didn’t even want to post anything here when I started seeing peeling around the corners.
> I own 3 TX made LVs among other MIF bags/SLGs.
> One is in repairs right now ( Pochette Métis - no problem - LV stand by their repairs) due to glazing issues and I won’t wear it much when they ship it back since I was apparently blind and didn’t see my lock was crooked due to excess canvas on one side vs the other. The other is IENA MM DE - original batches of the newly opened TX factory ( September 2018 ). One side of my Iena tapers up and the other is simply STRAIGHT. It’s just not the IENA that it should be or the one they have on their website.
> 
> The 3rd one is this PSM mono. 2 months of occasional wear and peeling corners. I noticed that 2 black leather tabs on the back peeled as well. I’m truly confused HOW a bag that was never abused wears like that..
> Again I was so naive in 2018 when I bought those first 2 bags at my boutique.  I thought all LV are equal. LOL. Isn’t that what they tell us?
> 
> As for my PSM with batch code of late TX /end of July. I called CS and asked for an advice and was quoted that all stores are open for “assessments”. I was advised to take to the store and have them look at the bag. I’m planning to do it in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> One thing for sure: if I’m ever given a choice I’ll always go for a non TX made LV. That has nothing to do with preferences/vain/whatever - it has everything to do with my personal experience.


Honestly, all of the PSM’s I had were from the TX factory and they all had issues with it. When I first started buying LV, I never thought the quality would differ no matter where it came from because, like you, I thought it would be immaculate ALL THE TIME.
I’m really hoping you can get a good one make in Europe somewhere because the quality, in my opinion, doesn’t even compare.


----------



## k5ml3k

Ordered this bag last week and got it yesterday. Shipped it back the same day bc this is what I got...

Already wear on the tab and the pocket lip would is stuck in that position on its own. I thought it was just stuck on the zipper but no...disappointing.


----------



## ifahima

k5ml3k said:


> Ordered this bag last week and got it yesterday. Shipped it back the same day bc this is what I got...
> 
> Already wear on the tab and the pocket lip would is stuck in that position on its own. I thought it was just stuck on the zipper but no...disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 4886791



:O Howwww did they think they can get away with this?!! I'm shocked!

If I may ask, where was this bag made?


----------



## k5ml3k

ifahima said:


> :O Howwww did they think they can get away with this?!! I'm shocked!
> 
> If I may ask, where was this bag made?


I wanna say it was made in the USA but not 100%. I was shocked too...I mean I try not to be too picky and a little more realistic but this was just bad.


----------



## Bibi_C

raspberrysyrup said:


> looks fine to me!!
> 
> where did you end up finding this great piece?


In the SF boutique!


----------



## Spicytuunaa

Bibi_C said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal, but I keep reading about how important alignment is



It looks good to me!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Bibi_C said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first PSM and I noticed the *front* & *back* alignment to be slightly off. Is this normal or should I should exchange it? I've been hunting for a made in France PSM for the longest time, so I'm not sure if this is a big deal, but I keep reading about how important alignment is



I would DEFINITELY keep that bag!


----------



## bfly

I’m planning to get a psm mono next month for birthday gift to myself. Does anyone know if psm mono that available online are MIF or made is USA. I don’t want to get the one that made in USA as I heard majority they’re all have problems. Or should I contact my CA and request one that MIF? What do you guys think? TIA.


----------



## ODonnell_91

bfly said:


> I’m planning to get a psm mono next month for birthday gift to myself. Does anyone know if psm mono that available online are MIF or made is USA. I don’t want to get the one that made in USA as I heard majority they’re all have problems. Or should I contact my CA and request one that MIF? What do you guys think? TIA.


Contact your CA and they should be able to source you a MIF Palm Springs.


----------



## bfly

Hellooo_LV said:


> Contact your CA and they should be able to source you a MIF Palm Springs.



Thank you.


----------



## ManyMoons

k5ml3k said:


> Ordered this bag last week and got it yesterday. Shipped it back the same day bc this is what I got...
> 
> Already wear on the tab and the pocket lip would is stuck in that position on its own. I thought it was just stuck on the zipper but no...disappointing.
> 
> View attachment 4886791


I would even doubt its authenticity. Look at the “N”
LV USA have audacity to sell it to the NA customers!?

Hope you find one a good one. Even then you’ll need to wear it consistently to see if you have any corner wear/issues during your 30days.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

so i decided to look around other stores in canada to see if they had palm springs mini’s outside of toronto. i managed to ge at virtual appointment with a sa in montreal. with my luck he had one made in France!!  he was the sweetest and extremely helpful!! i ordered it and he sent it overnight priority so it will be here tomorrow morning. i’m so excited!!


----------



## xobabygirll

hi everyone! i’m not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i was wondering if i could get some opinions on this PSM? i’m buying it preloved so basically no returns. any help is greatly appreciated! Photos


----------



## roshe

Does anyone have a list of what to look for when purchasing a Palm Springs Mini. I remember seeing an IG post or maybe it was on YouTube where the gal listed all things to look for when getting one but can’t find it anymore. Example: Stitching, etc.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

my gorgeous made in France piece came in this morning!

i can’t wait to use her, she is perfect!


----------



## kikiii_24

roshe said:


> Does anyone have a list of what to look for when purchasing a Palm Springs Mini. I remember seeing an IG post or maybe it was on YouTube where the gal listed all things to look for when getting one but can’t find it anymore. Example: Stitching, etc.


AFter purchasing 5 I looked at the following:
- Front alignment
- Stitching on top handle (making sure it's straight and not crooked)
- Look to see if there are any tiny cuts on both corners where the zipper is
- Dents on the back due to poor stitching
- Tab on small pocket stamping 
- Leather loops (peeling)
- Scratches on the loops


----------



## raspberrysyrup

i would add tho, the tiny cuts on the zipper are very hard to avoid, those cuts had to be made for particular area. on my new psm, one side has a very small cut the other one it was tucked in some how. also, dents on the back of the psm are okay to a certain extent, one-two dents is fine, you don't want it to be rippled.


----------



## castles24

The PSM 2020 have a lot flaws to check for


roshe said:


> Does anyone have a list of what to look for when purchasing a Palm Springs Mini. I remember seeing an IG post or maybe it was on YouTube where the gal listed all things to look for when getting one but can’t find it anymore. Example: Stitching, etc.



1. Logo alignment on the front
2. STITCHING dont forget to check this.  sometimes the stitching is crooked or sometimes there are tear (i’ll include a picture) always check on the front first. the pocket, the scarf loop and then on the back the two top rings.
3. the zipper (i’ll include a picture too)
4.the top handle sometimes crooked or something wrong with stitching 
5. dents on the back

BUT...For me if the front of the bag is ok and some of the issues are on the back or on the side like cuts on the zipper, i’ll take it as long as its just minor issue coz its super hard to find a flawless psm


----------



## bfly

kikiii_24 said:


> AFter purchasing 5 I looked at the following:
> - Front alignment
> - Stitching on top handle (making sure it's straight and not crooked)
> - Look to see if there are any tiny cuts on both corners where the zipper is
> - Dents on the back due to poor stitching
> - Tab on small pocket stamping
> - Leather loops (peeling)
> - Scratches on the loops





raspberrysyrup said:


> i would add tho, the tiny cuts on the zipper are very hard to avoid, those cuts had to be made for particular area. on my new psm, one side has a very small cut the other one it was tucked in some how. also, dents on the back of the psm are okay to a certain extent, one-two dents is fine, you don't want it to be rippled.





castles24 said:


> The PSM 2020 have a lot flaws to check for
> 
> 
> 1. Logo alignment on the front
> 2. STITCHING dont forget to check this.  sometimes the stitching is crooked or sometimes there are tear (i’ll include a picture) always check on the front first. the pocket, the scarf loop and then on the back the two top rings.
> 3. the zipper (i’ll include a picture too)
> 4.the top handle sometimes crooked or something wrong with stitching
> 5. dents on the back
> 
> BUT...For me if the front of the bag is ok and some of the issues are on the back or on the side like cuts on the zipper, i’ll take it as long as its just minor issue coz its super hard to find a flawless psm



These infos are very helpful. Thank you so much. Now I know what to look for when I’m ready to get psm for my birthday gift.


----------



## shutyumowf

It breaks my heart to say this, but I'm over the psm 

I was so excited when my SA called and told me they just got a MIF psm! I gave her the greenlight to charge my card and told her I'd be in store for pickup later in the day. I was in a hurry so I collected my item and quickly made my way to work. I was so disappointed when I got home later that night. I naively thought just because it's MIF, the bag would be perfect. I considered keeping the bag, but the thought of spending that amount of money on something that wasn't near perfect didn't sit well with me. 





I went to the boutique a few days later and spoke to an SA about my concerns without showing him the bag and he assured me that with time, the canvas will settle and the kinks would straighten out. I then presented the bag and pointed out the issues I had and mentioned I'd like to go through with a return. He was kind and didn't pressure me to keep the psm and even said if he was in my shoes he'd return it too! For reference, the date code on my bag was FL3280.

My friend was able to secure a MIF psm about a month later and her bag also had rippling on the back side and her front pocket wasn't perfectly straight, but she was able to past it and decided to keep it. Unfortunately I didn't ask for her date code so I don't know if they were manufactured in the same place/same time.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

shutyumowf said:


> It breaks my heart to say this, but I'm over the psm
> 
> I was so excited when my SA called and told me they just got a MIF psm! I gave her the greenlight to charge my card and told her I'd be in store for pickup later in the day. I was in a hurry so I collected my item and quickly made my way to work. I was so disappointed when I got home later that night. I naively thought just because it's MIF, the bag would be perfect. I considered keeping the bag, but the thought of spending that amount of money on something that wasn't near perfect didn't sit well with me.
> 
> View attachment 4894828
> View attachment 4894829
> 
> 
> I went to the boutique a few days later and spoke to an SA about my concerns without showing him the bag and he assured me that with time, the canvas will settle and the kinks would straighten out. I then presented the bag and pointed out the issues I had and mentioned I'd like to go through with a return. He was kind and didn't pressure me to keep the psm and even said if he was in my shoes he'd return it too! For reference, the date code on my bag was FL3280.
> 
> My friend was able to secure a MIF psm about a month later and her bag also had rippling on the back side and her front pocket wasn't perfectly straight, but she was able to past it and decided to keep it. Unfortunately I didn't ask for her date code so I don't know if they were manufactured in the same place/same time.


personally speaking, i would of been fine with this. mines was made 41st week and has the two dimples in the back. my front alignment is great, but i wouldn’t say yours is off to the point where it’s unbearable. it looks good to me


----------



## MeBagaholic

SandyMA94 said:


> Mine came in and it’s perfect! Mind you I had to return two as well but this one I can’t complain about the back is perfect just like the front❤ It’s supper cute I’m j love❤


Do you have a cut in the canvas where it ends by the zipper 
Apparently it’s normal?


----------



## SandyMA94

MeBagaholic said:


> Do you have a cut in the canvas where it ends by the zipper
> Apparently it’s normal?


I believe that it had very minimal cuts in it. Nothing that bothered me too bad


----------



## LittleStar88

Mine isn’t perfect but I love it anyway. The only way anyone will see these things when you are carrying it is if you hand it over to them and let them sit and inspect It critically and closely. I don’t carry it backwards or upside down, and no one has come up to me at random to ask for the bag to look for flaws.

Perfection is probably expecting too much but I get it... It’s an expensive bag. No one should settle for glaring defects and obviously shoddy craftsmanship.

I guess it is a matter of where love and expectations intersect.


----------



## doitfordesigner

shutyumowf said:


> It breaks my heart to say this, but I'm over the psm
> 
> I was so excited when my SA called and told me they just got a MIF psm! I gave her the greenlight to charge my card and told her I'd be in store for pickup later in the day. I was in a hurry so I collected my item and quickly made my way to work. I was so disappointed when I got home later that night. I naively thought just because it's MIF, the bag would be perfect. I considered keeping the bag, but the thought of spending that amount of money on something that wasn't near perfect didn't sit well with me.
> 
> View attachment 4894828
> View attachment 4894829
> 
> 
> I went to the boutique a few days later and spoke to an SA about my concerns without showing him the bag and he assured me that with time, the canvas will settle and the kinks would straighten out. I then presented the bag and pointed out the issues I had and mentioned I'd like to go through with a return. He was kind and didn't pressure me to keep the psm and even said if he was in my shoes he'd return it too! For reference, the date code on my bag was FL3280.
> 
> My friend was able to secure a MIF psm about a month later and her bag also had rippling on the back side and her front pocket wasn't perfectly straight, but she was able to past it and decided to keep it. Unfortunately I didn't ask for her date code so I don't know if they were manufactured in the same place/same time.



If you still want the psm, I recommend getting one made in Italy. Mine is made in Italy and it doesn’t have any flaws. It also appears more structured. I also got a MIF the first time but it just had too much flaws for me to keep so I got it exchanged for the one I have now.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

doitfordesigner said:


> If you still want the psm, I recommend getting one made in Italy. Mine is made in Italy and it doesn’t have any flaws. It also appears more structured. I also got a MIF the first time but it just had too much flaws for me to keep so I got it exchanged for the one I have now.



they tend to be made well i agree, but finding one of those is the hardest. i’m almost certain the italian production of a psm is minimal unfortunately.


----------



## EmmaM22

.


----------



## Mori_K

hi everyone! My second PSM just arrived (returned the first one due to terrible alignment issues). This one is MIF and the front & back alignment are perfect!

I noticed some white reside (not glue) on the leather tabs...has anyone seen this? I've been trying to remove the residue, but it's pretty tough.  I'm not sure how big of a deal this is and if I should return this bag 

TIA!


----------



## KAMIKO

raspberrysyrup said:


> has anyone managed to buy the mono online and have it be made in france?


Hello, I just ordered a monogram one online at the end of October and by chance it was made in France. Was surprised bc I purchased the reverse one prior and it was made in U.S.A.


----------



## luxurylucy

I just ordered my PSM after months of stalking online. It shipped from TX. Does that mean it’s made there? So nervous to receive it and I hope there’s no issues with the bag.


----------



## castles24

Mori_K said:


> hi everyone! My second PSM just arrived (returned the first one due to terrible alignment issues). This one is MIF and the front & back alignment are perfect!
> 
> I noticed some white reside (not glue) on the leather tabs...has anyone seen this? I've been trying to remove the residue, but it's pretty tough.  I'm not sure how big of a deal this is and if I should return this bag
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4897206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897208


try to bring it to LV maybe they can fix it don’t get it exchange you got a good one thats rare


----------



## ManyMoons

Mori_K said:


> hi everyone! My second PSM just arrived (returned the first one due to terrible alignment issues). This one is MIF and the front & back alignment are perfect!
> 
> I noticed some white reside (not glue) on the leather tabs...has anyone seen this? I've been trying to remove the residue, but it's pretty tough.  I'm not sure how big of a deal this is and if I should return this bag
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4897206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897208


Keep it. You won’t find a better one. Mine is TX made and also had that on one side of the same leather tabs. Not sure what it is - it’s still ever so slightly there but mostly worn off by itself within a month or two. Enjoy your PSM!


----------



## K3LV

Hi! Does anyone else pair the PSM with the monogram zippy coin purse? I noticed the color is slightly different. Is the same canvas used? The canvas on the wallet seems a bit more dull than the PSM.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

K3LV said:


> Hi! Does anyone else pair the PSM with the monogram zippy coin purse? I noticed the color is slightly different. Is the same canvas used? The canvas on the wallet seems a bit more dull than the PSM.



there are variations with the canvas. some will have more a green undertone, others a yellow/o,range undertone. some are more vibrant, while others are more on the dull side. perfectly normal


----------



## rainbowneko

Hi all,

My palm spring mini gave me a huge shock to my life!! I waited 3 months to just get hold of this bag back in 2017. Now, the canvas coating was peeled off around the zipper and I noticed the printed logo on the canvas also slowly diminishing as well. I have emailed to LV Customer Service but they have not gotten back to me ( As of now, I am quite anxious with my bag's current condition and can I just ask is it possible to get a replacement bag at LV store since my bag was nearly 3 years old.


----------



## K3LV

raspberrysyrup said:


> there are variations with the canvas. some will have more a green undertone, others a yellow/o,range undertone. some are more vibrant, while others are more on the dull side. perfectly normal


Thank you!!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

rainbowneko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My palm spring mini gave me a huge shock to my life!! I waited 3 months to just get hold of this bag back in 2017. Now, the canvas coating was peeled off around the zipper and I noticed the printed logo on the canvas also slowly diminishing as well. I have emailed to LV Customer Service but they have not gotten back to me ( As of now, I am quite anxious with my bag's current condition and can I just ask is it possible to get a replacement bag at LV store since my bag was nearly 3 years old.



take it into the store asap! this more than likely will be replaced!


----------



## m.g.s.c

Hi everyone!!
I just got a really good quality psm in the store today but it’s in reverse monogram. They had a monogram one but I passed because the quality was terrible. I decided to get the reverse because it looks in perfect condition. But I still prefer the monogram one. I still like what I got but I know I just prefer the monogram look better What should I do?? Tell me your thoughts.


----------



## luxurylucy

I see the reverse PSM on the online store more often than the regular monogram. I still waited for months to get my hands on the regular monogram. For luxury, it's better (and cheaper) to get your #1 choice, instead of going for something you don't love. The "replacement" doesn't satisfy my heart enough. If you regret, you'll have to get the regular monogram again. I also think the reverse looks too yellow, like a poop color, sorry.


----------



## luxurylucy

I went to exchange my USA-made PSM because the front canvas pattern did not line up. In the store, they had a made in France and made in Spain. I chose the Spain PSM because the front lines up better. However, I think the back stitching is not perfect at the top (one side is higher). One of the bottom D ring's leather piece seems to be peeling because I saw a white dot (that's a lesser issue in my opinion). Would you exchange it again or it's good enough?


----------



## deedeedor

m.g.s.c said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I just got a really good quality psm in the store today but it’s in reverse monogram. They had a monogram one but I passed because the quality was terrible. I decided to get the reverse because it looks in perfect condition. But I still prefer the monogram one. I still like what I got but I know I just prefer the monogram look better What should I do?? Tell me your thoughts.



I would go for the mono if that’s what you want. Otherwise you will always have that itch right?


----------



## deedeedor

luxurylucy said:


> I went to exchange my USA-made PSM because the front canvas pattern did not line up. In the store, they had a made in France and made in Spain. I chose the Spain PSM because the front lines up better. However, I think the back stitching is not perfect at the top (one side is higher). One of the bottom D ring's leather piece seems to be peeling because I saw a white dot (that's a lesser issue in my opinion). Would you exchange it again or it's good enough?



that would really bother me. I mean if you are spending all these money, why not pick a perfect one right?

then again it is annoying to see LV have these type of quality issues. We shouldn’t have to have concerns and worry about exchanges. They should only be selling quality bags with perfection right?


----------



## deedeedor

luxurylucy said:


> I just ordered my PSM after months of stalking online. It shipped from TX. Does that mean it’s made there? So nervous to receive it and I hope there’s no issues with the bag.



have you received it yet? Was it made in tx?

my online order was shipped from tx too


----------



## luxurylucy

Yes it’s from TX. I exchanged it for Spain in the store.


----------



## luxurylucy

I agree. I’ll have to go to the store again. It’s such a hit or miss.


----------



## deedeedor

luxurylucy said:


> Yes it’s from TX. I exchanged it for Spain in the store.



oh dear, mine is likely to be tx lol

this is so annoying having to worry about where the bad is made because of quality.

Should have going into the store in the first placed


----------



## m.g.s.c

Hey everyone,
I decided to return my psm reverse bag because I really did prefer the monogram one better. So today they showed me two monogram ones but the quality is so bad the leather tab is so crooked, there are dents, and the top part is uneven. The other one is the same and they are both made in US. I still want the bag, do you guys have any tips on getting a decent quality psm monogram? Is it better to order online or wait in store?


----------



## m.g.s.c

deedeedor said:


> oh dear, mine is likely to be tx lol
> 
> this is so annoying having to worry about where the bad is made because of quality.
> 
> Should have going into the store in the first placed


I agree. Their main reason is because they are handmade which I get it. But for every monogram psm I saw in person it is not good quality. I don’t even really mind where the bag is made from I just want like no crookedness or dents.


----------



## luxurylucy

The stores in my area have at least 2 in the store. I'd go and check out in person. 


m.g.s.c said:


> Hey everyone,
> I decided to return my psm reverse bag because I really did prefer the monogram one better. So today they showed me two monogram ones but the quality is so bad the leather tab is so crooked, there are dents, and the top part is uneven. The other one is the same and they are both made in US. I still want the bag, do you guys have any tips on getting a decent quality psm monogram? Is it better to order online or wait in store?


----------



## luxurylucy

Did anyone else hear from a CA that Louis Vuitton could flag you if you exchange or return items? I went in for my second exchange of the PSM and that's what the CA said. But I heard some people here have exchange 5 times hehe


----------



## castles24

luxurylucy said:


> Did anyone else hear from a CA that Louis Vuitton could flag you if you exchange or return items? I went in for my second exchange of the PSM and that's what the CA said. But I heard some people here have exchange 5 times hehe


 so i read this here too.. coz it was my first time exchanging a bag in LV i felt bad and felt uncomfortable returning it btw i bought mine online before returning it i called LV and ask them so what if the bag i received still didnt pass my standard can i return it again? how many times can i return a bag? he said if i dont like it return it no problem. so just like i expected the second bag i got still has a lot of flaws on it, so i decided to try to check if the store near me has a stock luckily they have one and it was perfect, so yeah i had 3 tries and they didn’t say anything in the store. The CA just probably BSing coz they’re getting tired of receiving PSM returns. try to call LV and ask them so you’ll have a peace of mind.


----------



## SandyMA94

castles24 said:


> so i read this here too.. coz it was my first time exchanging a bag in LV i felt bad and felt uncomfortable returning it btw i bought mine online before returning it i called LV and ask them so what if the bag i received still didnt pass my standard can i return it again? how many times can i return a bag? he said if i dont like it return it no problem. so just like i expected the second bag i got still has a lot of flaws on it, so i decided to try to check if the store near me has a stock luckily they have one and it was perfect, so yeah i had 3 tries and they didn’t say anything in the store. The CA just probably BSing coz they’re getting tired of receiving PSM returns. try to call LV and ask them so you’ll have a peace of mind.


Before I was able to purchase my original one I believe I exchanged 3! I was finally able to get a pretty good one! Fast forward 3-4 months it started peel at the loops where they straps go and the canvas was peeling. I was able to return and I decided to go for another bag. Fast forward again and I was able to get the bag again because I really missed it! I purchased at the beginning of October and the front zipper was really bad. I went to return and I scored another online. I really hope this is the last time I have to exchange or return. I am not a picky person whatsoever but for the amount of money you spend it shouldn’t have to have so many issues. I understand that they are hand made but some are just in horrible shape.


----------



## m.g.s.c

SandyMA94 said:


> Before I was able to purchase my original one I believe I exchanged 3! I was finally able to get a pretty good one! Fast forward 3-4 months it started peel at the loops where they straps go and the canvas was peeling. I was able to return and I decided to go for another bag. Fast forward again and I was able to get the bag again because I really missed it! I purchased at the beginning of October and the front zipper was really bad. I went to return and I scored another online. I really hope this is the last time I have to exchange or return. I am not a picky person whatsoever but for the amount of money you spend it shouldn’t have to have so many issues. I understand that they are hand made but some are just in horrible shape.


Exactly my point! Today when I went to exchange my psm reverse monogram for the psm monogram they keep saying well it’s hand-made. But in my head like why are so many in bad quality? I saw three in the past 2 days and they all have noticeable flaws. Like I get people make mistakes but to have a bunch of poor quality psm is ridiculous. I decided to wait until my store receives a new shipment. So I just did a full refund for now.


----------



## castles24

SandyMA94 said:


> Before I was able to purchase my original one I believe I exchanged 3! I was finally able to get a pretty good one! Fast forward 3-4 months it started peel at the loops where they straps go and the canvas was peeling. I was able to return and I decided to go for another bag. Fast forward again and I was able to get the bag again because I really missed it! I purchased at the beginning of October and the front zipper was really bad. I went to return and I scored another online. I really hope this is the last time I have to exchange or return. I am not a picky person whatsoever but for the amount of money you spend it shouldn’t have to have so many issues. I understand that they are hand made but some are just in horrible shape.


 EXACTLY.. I 100% agree
when i returned my second one at the store thats what the SA told me, that coz its hand made it wouldn’t be perfect blah blah blah but the one i returned was lopsided and it was so obvious ( i just kept nodding my head, i didn’t wanna argue coz she was nice). i’m not picky too if it has some flaws its ok as long as its minor. I don’t wanna buy a $2000 bag that whenever i look at it i will feel like i just wasted my money.. btw all the PSMs i have received are all MIF which should be well made but no, i just got lucky with my last one..


----------



## SandyMA94

castles24 said:


> EXACTLY.. I 100% agree
> when i returned my second one at the store thats what the SA told me, that coz its hand made it wouldn’t be perfect blah blah blah but the one i returned was lopsided and it was so obvious ( i just kept nodding my head, i didn’t wanna argue coz she was nice). i’m not picky too if it has some flaws its ok as long as its minor. I don’t wanna buy a $2000 bag that whenever i look at it i will feel like i just wasted my money.. btw all the PSMs i have received are all MIF which should be well made but no, i just got lucky with my last one..


It’s very hard to try and look past some of them that are really bad. Minor things like the cuts in the side don’t bug me or if the front is not perfectly aligned. But the zipper has to be in good condition as well as the canvas! Wish me luck and hope this is the last time! Otherwise I just think I will have to force myself to stop liking it lol


----------



## SandyMA94

She is perfect


----------



## rainbowneko

raspberrysyrup said:


> take it into the store asap! this more than likely will be replaced!


Yup just got mine replaced! When I asked the SA whether is it manufacturing defects he didn't answer me and he just went to the storeroom and got a new bag to replace it. I plan to sell the new bag because i really foreseeing this new version of the bag is going to have the same zip issues even though they "pushed" the zipline outside the bag.

tbh the palm spring bag design is really nice but because of this zip and canvas glazing coming off issues are making hate this bag and want to get off from my hand asap :/

Even though the palm spring mini was made in France, tbh there were still quality issues!!! in store, where I was shown another mini palm spring, the front leather tag piece, the stamping was slightly slanted. i wondered how LV managed its quality these days.

My neverfull tote back is almost 2 years old and the base of the bag, one of the square in the canvas, the glazing starts to rub off and lv is unable to repair it for me :o


----------



## luxurylucy

It's really disappointing to see the low quality PSM. I bought many LV bags before but this one is having so many issues. Every bag I saw in the store has visible issues.


----------



## PursePrincess09

I just received one from online MIF made 40th week of 2020. Alignment and everything looks good. However, there are a couple things of concern. Top stitching alignment around zip is a little off and back chap does not appear glazed. Would these issues be deal breakers for a return? I’m afraid if I return, I’ll get a worse one and not a MIF. But don’t want problems with glazing on the chap later on.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

PursePrincess09 said:


> I just received one from online MIF made 40th week of 2020. Alignment and everything looks good. However, there are a couple things of concern. Top stitching alignment around zip is a little off and back chap does not appear glazed. Would these issues be deal breakers for a return? I’m afraid if I return, I’ll get a worse one and not a MIF. But don’t want problems with glazing on the chap later on.


just get the chap re glazed they should be able to do that. i wouldn’t give this one up, just have them redo what they clearly messed up. it’s a bag well done for the most part


----------



## PursePrincess09

raspberrysyrup said:


> just get the chap re glazed they should be able to do that. i wouldn’t give this one up, just have them redo what they clearly messed up. it’s a bag well done for the most part



Thank you for your advice! I’m leaning towards keeping it.


----------



## Kikiweasel

m.g.s.c said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I just got a really good quality psm in the store today but it’s in reverse monogram. They had a monogram one but I passed because the quality was terrible. I decided to get the reverse because it looks in perfect condition. But I still prefer the monogram one. I still like what I got but I know I just prefer the monogram look better What should I do?? Tell me your thoughts.


I got the reverse after returning my old mono in for defect and tbh I do miss the mono... However, I have a few other monogram bags so I feel happy that I have something to diversify my collection.


----------



## Mori_K

PursePrincess09 said:


> I just received one from online MIF made 40th week of 2020. Alignment and everything looks good. However, there are a couple things of concern. Top stitching alignment around zip is a little off and back chap does not appear glazed. Would these issues be deal breakers for a return? I’m afraid if I return, I’ll get a worse one and not a MIF. But don’t want problems with glazing on the chap later on.



My PSM has the same top stitching "issue" as yours, but I ended up keeping it since alignment was near perfect, the shape was good, and the bag was made in Europe (MIF). The alignment and shape of your PSM is one of the best I've seen - agreed with the previous comment on just reglazing


----------



## PursePrincess09

Mori_K said:


> My PSM has the same top stitching "issue" as yours, but I ended up keeping it since alignment was near perfect, the shape was good, and the bag was made in Europe (MIF). The alignment and shape of your PSM is one of the best I've seen - agreed with the previous comment on just reglazing



Thank you! That makes me feel a lot better!  I’ve been trying to find pics online to see if it was a common thing. Hopefully the glazing won’t get worse since I plan to only use it crossbody.


----------



## hollyyih

Well, managed to order a PSM in mono online. Here's hoping the bag turns out ok!


----------



## hollyyih

PursePrincess09 said:


> I just received one from online MIF made 40th week of 2020. Alignment and everything looks good. However, there are a couple things of concern. Top stitching alignment around zip is a little off and back chap does not appear glazed. Would these issues be deal breakers for a return? I’m afraid if I return, I’ll get a worse one and not a MIF. But don’t want problems with glazing on the chap later on.



If you feel brave, you can steam the area around the canvas (put a towel over it) for 1-2 secs at a time and that may flatten it out where the zip is a little off. My Neonoe was wonky at the bottom and I managed to steam out the weird crinkles it was developing at the edges.

Your recent PSM makes me hopeful my order will be ok!


----------



## PursePrincess09

hollyyih said:


> Well, managed to order a PSM in mono online. Here's hoping the bag turns out ok!


Good luck!! I noticed that they still have it available online. Thought about trying to get another one to compare.


----------



## PursePrincess09

hollyyih said:


> If you feel brave, you can steam the area around the canvas (put a towel over it) for 1-2 secs at a time and that may flatten it out where the zip is a little off. My Neonoe was wonky at the bottom and I managed to steam out the weird crinkles it was developing at the edges.
> 
> Your recent PSM makes me hopeful my order will be ok!



Thanks for the suggestion! I wish I was that brave. I keep trying to bend and soften out the canvas but think it’s just the way it was sewn.

Hope you get a good one! Keep us posted.


----------



## deedeedor

Got it from online order
Made in texas
The back had an uneven bump
Front print not aligned
The little tongue on the zipper pocket not even

if i have not read this blog, i probably would not lol

but it should go back right?!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Got it from online order
> Made in texas
> The back had an uneven bump
> Front print not aligned
> The little tongue on the zipper pocket not even
> 
> if i have not read this blog, i probably would not lol
> 
> but it should go back right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904964




i don't trust a texas made psm, ever. i've had two from texas and all ended up going back within two months for peeling issues. just personal experience.


----------



## luxurylucy

This looks like really good condition! I would keep it. 


PursePrincess09 said:


> I just received one from online MIF made 40th week of 2020. Alignment and everything looks good. However, there are a couple things of concern. Top stitching alignment around zip is a little off and back chap does not appear glazed. Would these issues be deal breakers for a return? I’m afraid if I return, I’ll get a worse one and not a MIF. But don’t want problems with glazing on the chap later on.


----------



## deedeedor

raspberrysyrup said:


> i don't trust a texas made psm, ever. i've had two from texas and all ended up going back within two months for peeling issues. just personal experience.



ya~ Quality is the biggest concern.


----------



## angelica138

Wow reading all these and seeing the pictures and I guess I was lucky! I ordered the mini in reverse back in September online. It came made in France and it was all aligned perfect. I didn’t really check anything else but the only issue I have with mine is the strap. I only wear one since I haven’t worn it as a backpack and I noticed a small area where it’s peeling clear and looks like glue which I’m guessing is the coating they put over the leather. Idk if it’s an issue or will get worse.


----------



## castles24

Now that my search is over... do you guys accessorize your psm? if yes can i see pictures?


----------



## deedeedor

Shall I continue to try order online and see if I get a made in Europe one? If I just call customer service, can they help me locate one that’s made in Europe. I had asked the local store SA to search for me but who knows how long it’s gonna take. The last time i was in the store they have a reversed mono made in france. at this point i really dont want a made in texas one.  What will be the best way to get one before christmas


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Shall I continue to try order online and see if I get a made in Europe one? If I just call customer service, can they help me locate one that’s made in Europe. I had asked the local store SA to search for me but who knows how long it’s gonna take. The last time i was in the store they have a reversed mono made in france. at this point i really dont want a made in texas one.  What will be the best way to get one before christmas



the call center will not be able to locate a bag based on its country of origin, i already tried lol. a word of caution to be re-ordering the same bag and returning it often, they might flag you. since you've only done it once, you can take the gamble and try one more time. if it doesn't work out, i'd lay off online ordering. what i personally did was, i shopped around national lv's. louis vuitton allows you to place phone orders and then have it shipped to your house. in toronto, i went to four different boutiques and all had multiple palm springs mini, all made in the usa between the SD/TX factory. i refused to take any of them. i had met an sa that was great and was watching her store stock for me. i was a little impatient, so i had booked virtual appointments/called all the stores in canada. i got lucky, with a virtual appointment in their montreal store. they ended up having a made in france, so i phone ordered it and had it shipped to my house in toronto. it all depends on how much you want it and if you are willing to put the work into getting it.


----------



## deedeedor

raspberrysyrup said:


> the call center will not be able to locate a bag based on its country of origin, i already tried lol. a word of caution to be re-ordering the same bag and returning it often, they might flag you. since you've only done it once, you can take the gamble and try one more time. if it doesn't work out, i'd lay off online ordering. what i personally did was, i shopped around national lv's. louis vuitton allows you to place phone orders and then have it shipped to your house. in toronto, i went to four different boutiques and all had multiple palm springs mini, all made in the usa between the SD/TX factory. i refused to take any of them. i had met an sa that was great and was watching her store stock for me. i was a little impatient, so i had booked virtual appointments/called all the stores in canada. i got lucky, with a virtual appointment in their montreal store. they ended up having a made in france, so i phone ordered it and had it shipped to my house in toronto. it all depends on how much you want it and if you are willing to put the work into getting it.



Thank you so much for your feedback!!!! I will stay offline and try actual store. Out local store gets two a week and I have asked the SA and find me one. He said it was going to take time to find one made in France. Or even just made in anywhere in Europe.

I wanted to get it as my girl’s Christmas Gift. She really loves the design. I ordered my world tour one online and dont know how long it’s gonna take now France is in locked down till end of Nov


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback!!!! I will stay offline and try actual store. Out local store gets two a week and I have asked the SA and find me one. He said it was going to take time to find one made in France. Or even just made in anywhere in Europe.
> 
> I wanted to get it as my girl’s Christmas Gift. She really loves the design. I ordered my world tour one online and dont know how long it’s gonna take now France is in locked down till end of Nov



tbh, that part of them not seeing made in france/spain/italy very often is actually a lie. i had talked to two really good sa's about it and they told me they will get a made in x bag every couple of weeks on a minimum. however, recently in the last few weeks it was drier because apparently lv hasn't picked up production for xmas. they apparently are keeping production as is and the stores will have their best stock levels at what they had presently (this was a discussion had at the end of oct.). so they do get palm springs mini's made in european areas often. what i would tell her, is you'll pre-pay for a made in xx bag and give her all your credit card information to keep on file. that way when one comes in, they can charge you and it is secured for you. if you dont like it, you can always return it. i'd also let her know what are must have's in terms of alignment etc. just so she knows what you expect out of the bag.

in the mean time, i'd call client services and pick five louis vuitton stores that you don't have access to physically, but aren't super far away (i.e. not at the other end of the country) (example, if you are in texas pick louis vuitton a state over, or a louis vuitton in texas you can't access yourself because it is too far) and ask client services about those stores stocks of the palm springs mini. whoever has it, book the appointment with them and see if they got it and pay via phone and send it to your house. if your hunt doesn't work, get five new stores and repeat. when it comes to items like this, more than often you have to be your own SA lol


----------



## deedeedor

raspberrysyrup said:


> tbh, that part of them not seeing made in france/spain/italy very often is actually a lie. i had talked to two really good sa's about it and they told me they will get a made in x bag every couple of weeks on a minimum. however, recently in the last few weeks it was drier because apparently lv hasn't picked up production for xmas. they apparently are keeping production as is and the stores will have their best stock levels at what they had presently (this was a discussion had at the end of oct.). so they do get palm springs mini's made in european areas often. what i would tell her, is you'll pre-pay for a made in xx bag and give her all your credit card information to keep on file. that way when one comes in, they can charge you and it is secured for you. if you dont like it, you can always return it. i'd also let her know what are must have's in terms of alignment etc. just so she knows what you expect out of the bag.
> 
> in the mean time, i'd call client services and pick five louis vuitton stores that you don't have access to physically, but aren't super far away (i.e. not at the other end of the country) (example, if you are in texas pick louis vuitton a state over, or a louis vuitton in texas you can't access yourself because it is too far) and ask client services about those stores stocks of the palm springs mini. whoever has it, book the appointment with them and see if they got it and pay via phone and send it to your house. if your hunt doesn't work, get five new stores and repeat. when it comes to items like this, more than often you have to be your own SA lol



oh dear lord. What a battle. I will call call call! Until i find one for my girl for Christmas


----------



## hollyyih

Mine is shipping from Texas. I hope it is okay!


----------



## bfly

I have my CA put it on hold the one that made in Spain as the store only has two, the other is made in US. I refuse made in US one and I’m going to see the bag this Friday. Can anyone of you who has made in Spain tell me if the bag majority is good made or has lots of flaws as well? TIA.


----------



## Phosphorescent

It looks adorable! I've always wanted to purchase one.


----------



## jelly-baby

I have ordered another PSM. I think this is my 4th one. My first two were old models mono and reverse. Honestly, the zipper drove me to hate the bag.  I got a NM last Christmas but kept reading how they were for “young” and “trendy” people. Now I certainly don’t think I’m mumsy or frumpy or whatever but I am the other side of 40 and I lost confidence in using it, so I sold it to a consignment store for, luckily, more than I’d paid as they were so elusive.  Anyway, I am mostly a casual dresser now since leaving my job and doing school runs so I decided it fits my life so I am going to do my best to BELIEVE I am not too old and going to love it this time.


----------



## prinkesk

Hi everyone. 
I finally got a PSM in Monogram; however, the alignment for the pocket in front seems WAY off.  I don't want to return and exchange but they are sold out right now in the stores around me (and online).  Should I return even though it's been a year of trying to get one? I am not overly picky normally about this and I didn't expect it to be perfect but it seems very off compared to the other ones I've looked at online that others own.   Any input would be helpful. It was so hard to track down and the rest of the bag looks good. 

Thank you!


----------



## LittleStar88

prinkesk said:


> Hi everyone.
> I finally got a PSM in Monogram; however, the alignment for the pocket in front seems WAY off.  I don't want to return and exchange but they are sold out right now in the stores around me (and online).  Should I return even though it's been a year of trying to get one? I am not overly picky normally about this and I didn't expect it to be perfect but it seems very off compared to the other ones I've looked at online that others own.   Any input would be helpful. It was so hard to track down and the rest of the bag looks good.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4908255



That’s a little more misaligned than I would like. I personally would return it. Or go to a boutique/call CS and see if they can help track one down for you.

Will it bother you? Can you overlook it long-term? It’s a lot of money to spend if you’re not completely happy.


----------



## LittleStar88

jelly-baby said:


> I have ordered another PSM. I think this is my 4th one. My first two were old models mono and reverse. Honestly, the zipper drove me to hate the bag.  I got a NM last Christmas but kept reading how they were for “young” and “trendy” people. Now I certainly don’t think I’m mumsy or frumpy or whatever but I am the other side of 40 and I lost confidence in using it, so I sold it to a consignment store for, luckily, more than I’d paid as they were so elusive.  Anyway, I am mostly a casual dresser now since leaving my job and doing school runs so I decided it fits my life so I am going to do my best to BELIEVE I am not too old and going to love it this time.



You 100% are not too old. Wear it and enjoy!


----------



## hollyyih

prinkesk said:


> Hi everyone.
> I finally got a PSM in Monogram; however, the alignment for the pocket in front seems WAY off.  I don't want to return and exchange but they are sold out right now in the stores around me (and online).  Should I return even though it's been a year of trying to get one? I am not overly picky normally about this and I didn't expect it to be perfect but it seems very off compared to the other ones I've looked at online that others own.   Any input would be helpful. It was so hard to track down and the rest of the bag looks good.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4908255


Yeah that looks pretty misaligned. Where was this made? Did you order online?


----------



## deedeedor

ordered on the phone
Picked up in store
My second Made in tx ( first one from online order was not good and went back right away)
Surprisingly well made
I must be lucky.
It looked better than the other two reverse ones ( made in france) in store
No cut at the end of zipper
Very smooth zipper

What do you ladies think?
Is this a keeper?


----------



## castles24

deedeedor said:


> ordered on the phone
> Picked up in store
> My second Made in tx ( first one from online order was not good and went back right away)
> Surprisingly well made
> I must be lucky.
> It looked better than the other two reverse ones ( made in france) in store
> No cut at the end of zipper
> Very smooth zipper
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> Is this a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 4908319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908324


thats definitely a keeper!!! ..with the PSM it doesn’t matter where its made anymore as long as its well made(IMO)..


----------



## hollyyih

deedeedor said:


> ordered on the phone
> Picked up in store
> My second Made in tx ( first one from online order was not good and went back right away)
> Surprisingly well made
> I must be lucky.
> It looked better than the other two reverse ones ( made in france) in store
> No cut at the end of zipper
> Very smooth zipper
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> Is this a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 4908319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908322
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908323
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908324



that looks so good! I hope when mine gets here it looks like that!


----------



## deedeedor

hollyyih said:


> that looks so good! I hope when mine gets here it looks like that!



Yes yes! I really love this one. It looks so perfect and so cute!!

It really depends on who made it but not where it was made.

Maybe this one was made by the master crafter haha

And some bad ones were made by in experience new students lol


----------



## deedeedor

castles24 said:


> thats definitely a keeper!!! ..with the PSM it doesn’t matter where its made anymore as long as its well made(IMO)..



Oh totally agreed!!!! My SA said some of the other europe made ones he saw were really off too. It really depends on who made them


----------



## prinkesk

hollyyih said:


> Yeah that looks pretty misaligned. Where was this made? Did you order online?


I ordered in store in San Jose but it is from the Texas.


----------



## hollyyih

prinkesk said:


> I ordered in store in San Jose but it is from the Texas.


I hope you can find one you’re happy with!


----------



## deedeedor

prinkesk said:


> I ordered in store in San Jose but it is from the Texas.


I was praying on the way there to the store to get a perfect one lol


----------



## deedeedor

hollyyih said:


> I hope you can find one you’re happy with!



When r u getting your?

I am still waiting on my world tour version for myself. Hopefully that kne turns out well. Pray pray~


----------



## hollyyih

deedeedor said:


> When r u getting your?
> 
> I am still waiting on my world tour version for myself. Hopefully that kne turns out well. Pray pray~


Ordered online. Expecting by this weekend.


----------



## hollyyih

I got my PSM and it’s made in Texas. Date code is 47th week of this year so came out this week!

*But I was wondering, is it normal for the small zip pocket in front to not be lined? *One side is canvas the other side is rough and slightly sticky. I don’t plan to use the pocket except maybe for chapstick.

Just wanted to reassure people who get their PSM shipped from Texas.   It’s aligned and no odd hump in the back. The handle is slightly crooked and so is the black tag on the front pocket, but I think this is likely a keeper!!!

What do y’all think?


----------



## LittleStar88

Yours looks nice! Mine came from Texas and looks better than most of the ones from abroad. I honestly don't think it matters where it was made, just the luck of the draw.


----------



## hollyyih

LittleStar88 said:


> Yours looks nice! Mine came from Texas and looks better than most of the ones from abroad. I honestly don't think it matters where it was made, just the luck of the draw.



is your front zip pocket unlined too?


----------



## LittleStar88

hollyyih said:


> is your front zip pocket unlined too?



It seems so. It is black on the back side of the canvas but no lining like the main compartment interior.

That pocket is so tiny, almost decorative, that I never looked inside


----------



## hollyyih

LittleStar88 said:


> It seems so. It is black on the back side of the canvas but no lining like the main compartment interior.
> 
> That pocket is so tiny, almost decorative, that I never looked inside


Haha. Thanks! I was just trying to see if i could stick my keys inside. It can fit but maybe not worth the effort.


----------



## deedeedor

hollyyih said:


> Haha. Thanks! I was just trying to see if i could stick my keys inside. It can fit but maybe not worth the effort.


 
we should have a “ perfectly made in TX club” lol


----------



## bfly

hollyyih said:


> I got my PSM and it’s made in Texas. Date code is 47th week of this year so came out this week!
> 
> *But I was wondering, is it normal for the small zip pocket in front to not be lined? *One side is canvas the other side is rough and slightly sticky. I don’t plan to use the pocket except maybe for chapstick.
> 
> Just wanted to reassure people who get their PSM shipped from Texas.   It’s aligned and no odd hump in the back. The handle is slightly crooked and so is the black tag on the front pocket, but I think this is likely a keeper!!!
> 
> What do y’all think?
> 
> View attachment 4910843
> View attachment 4910844
> View attachment 4910845
> View attachment 4910846
> View attachment 4910847
> View attachment 4910848
> View attachment 4910849



It’s definitely a keeper.
I just got mine too from the store and it’s MIF.


----------



## bfly

Hello everyone,
I had shared my new psm in the November purchase forum but I would like to share it here too. Long story short, my CA already knew that I wanted a psm mono for my birthday present. When the time has come I called my CA to see if she has it and I told her my preference is MIF. She checked and told me she only has two, one is made in US and the other one is Spain (this is almost a week ago). So I told her to pls put on hold the Spain one and I would come on Friday which was yesterday. So Friday came and I went to the store with appointment and was helped by different CA (my CA was off and she told me that one of the managers will help me out). The guy took one out from the drawer immediately and to my surprise it’s MIF ( I guessed they probably just got shipments in). I told him that my CA put on hold one for me so he went to the back and get it. I compared and inspected both of them (thanks to this forum for very valuable information) and the MIF is the winner (the alignment and everything is very good).
I just couldn’t believe myself that I got lucky to be able to get the psm from the store, MIF and perfect. What a lucky birthday present. Now I cannot wait to use it for the first time.
Thanks for allowing me to share my happiness with all of you LV lovers.
Happy weekend.


----------



## hollyyih

bfly said:


> Hello everyone,
> I had shared my new psm in the November purchase forum but I would like to share it here too. Long story short, my CA already knew that I wanted a psm mono for my birthday present. When the time has come I called my CA to see if she has it and I told her my preference is MIF. She checked and told me she only has two, one is made in US and the other one is Spain (this is almost a week ago). So I told her to pls put on hold the Spain one and I would come on Friday which was yesterday. So Friday came and I went to the store with appointment and was helped by different CA (my CA was off and she told me that one of the managers will help me out). The guy took one out from the drawer immediately and to my surprise it’s MIF ( I guessed they probably just got shipments in). I told him that my CA put on hold one for me so he went to the back and get it. I compared and inspected both of them (thanks to this forum for very valuable information) and the MIF is the winner (the alignment and everything is very good).
> I just couldn’t believe myself that I got lucky to be able to get the psm from the store, MIF and perfect. What a lucky birthday present. Now I cannot wait to use it for the first time.
> Thanks for allowing me to share my happiness with all of you LV lovers.
> Happy weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4911358
> View attachment 4911359
> View attachment 4911360
> View attachment 4911361



happy birthday and congrats!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

the problem with the TX made psm’s isn’t how they’re crafted. it’s actually the canvas in of its self, which ends up peeling. the TX’s ones that I had were perfectly crafted hence why I had kept them. however, the peeling is what caused me to return the bags. peeling after 6 uses is unacceptable


----------



## deedeedor

raspberrysyrup said:


> the problem with the TX made psm’s isn’t how they’re crafted. it’s actually the canvas in of its self, which ends up peeling. the TX’s ones that I had were perfectly crafted hence why I had kept them. however, the peeling is what caused me to return the bags. peeling after 6 uses is unacceptable




Do you have the picture of peeling?


----------



## bfly

hollyyih said:


> happy birthday and congrats!



Thank you dear. Hope you keep and enjoy yours too.


----------



## bfly

raspberrysyrup said:


> the problem with the TX made psm’s isn’t how they’re crafted. it’s actually the canvas in of its self, which ends up peeling. the TX’s ones that I had were perfectly crafted hence why I had kept them. however, the peeling is what caused me to return the bags. peeling after 6 uses is unacceptable



In what part the peeling happened to yours? I have to keep an eye on my bag as well.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Do you have the picture of peeling?



Of mines, personally, no. I deleted those pictures a long time ago. But let me get some off of fashionphile.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Do you have the picture of peeling?





bfly said:


> In what part the peeling happened to yours? I have to keep an eye on my bag as well.




tends to start like the first five pictures and will progress to the latter. my first bag become bad like the latter pictures and then my second started as the first few and that’s when i returned it as well. my first bag was used over three months about 30 times, and the second 6 times before it started showing the bubbling


----------



## bfly

raspberrysyrup said:


> tends to start like the first five pictures and will progress to the latter. my first bag become bad like the latter pictures and then my second started as the first few and that’s when i returned it as well. my first bag was used over three months about 30 times, and the second 6 times before it started showing the bubbling
> 
> View attachment 4911764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911775



Oh no this is terrible. Definitely something wrong with the coated on the canvas.


----------



## deedeedor

raspberrysyrup said:


> tends to start like the first five pictures and will progress to the latter. my first bag become bad like the latter pictures and then my second started as the first few and that’s when i returned it as well. my first bag was used over three months about 30 times, and the second 6 times before it started showing the bubbling
> 
> View attachment 4911764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911775



Wow, i thought the canvas was imported not made local.

The mini palmspring i got was made so perfect  but in Texas 


And I cant really try it out yet since it is a gift for my daughter for xmas


----------



## raspberrysyrup

deedeedor said:


> Wow, i thought the canvas was imported not made local.
> 
> The mini palmspring i got was made so perfect  but in Texas
> 
> 
> And I cant really try it out yet since it is a gift for my daughter for xmas



in my personal opinion, i think tx uses a much stiffer canvas, hence peeling. stiffer canvas can't take those bends and corners, too much tension causing it to peel. based on my observation, mif use a much more softer canvas.


----------



## Faye Miao

Hi guys. 
I received my PSM it’s made in TX as well. The bag overall is ok but the same problem with the front pocket alignment it’s kinda off. I’ve called the client service they won’t be able to order a new one. And I can’t visit the stores. Do u guys think it’s a keeper? Would u want to keep it if it was yours?Also any SA recommendation? Tia


----------



## bfly

Faye Miao said:


> Hi guys.
> I received my PSM it’s made in TX as well. The bag overall is ok but the same problem with the front pocket alignment it’s kinda off. I’ve called the client service they won’t be able to order a new one. And I can’t visit the stores. Do u guys think it’s a keeper? Would u want to keep it if it was yours?Also any SA recommendation? Tia



If it bothers you every time you use the bag and look at it, better return it. This bag isn’t cheap, you have to be happy with it.


----------



## hollyyih

bfly said:


> If it bothers you every time you use the bag and look at it, better return it. This bag isn’t cheap, you have to be happy with it.


Ditto.
I will say the sides won’t align due to the shape of the bag but the front is definitely possible to align.


----------



## Mena168

Hello everyone! My CA picked up this bag for me today. He offered three bags and this is the only one MIF. What do you think? The top seems odd. But I hope it is fine!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Hello everyone! My CA picked up this bag for me today. He offered three bags and this is the only one MIF. What do you think? The top seems odd. But I hope it is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913073




yeah, this one looks odd, i would skip even if it is made in france


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> yeah, this one looks odd, i would skip even if it is made in france


I’ve purchased it. I only checked the alignment and I didn’t notice this until now. My city is in lockdown now. I really hope I don’t need to return it.


----------



## Amy_nl

raspberrysyrup said:


> the problem with the TX made psm’s isn’t how they’re crafted. it’s actually the canvas in of its self, which ends up peeling. the TX’s ones that I had were perfectly crafted hence why I had kept them. however, the peeling is what caused me to return the bags. peeling after 6 uses is unacceptable



I am from Europe and  hv the same canvas peeling problem with the PM size in MIF! Returned 2x. I own the MM size as well which is MII and no peeling canvas at all...
I just ordered the Reverse PM coz could not stop thinking about this size 
This Reverse one should be MII, according a fellow tpf'er he/she recently ordered one which is a MII...


----------



## luxurylucy

Mena168 said:


> Hello everyone! My CA picked up this bag for me today. He offered three bags and this is the only one MIF. What do you think? The top seems odd. But I hope it is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913073


I think it looks perfect! Keep it.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Amy_nl said:


> I am from Europe and  hv the same canvas peeling problem with the PM size in MIF! Returned 2x. I own the MM size as well which is MII and no peeling canvas at all...
> I just ordered the Reverse PM coz could not stop thinking about this size
> This Reverse one should be MII, according a fellow tpf'er he/she recently ordered one which is a MII...


interesting, i've had my mif reverse canvas for over a year now and no peeling whatsoever.


----------



## Mena168

luxurylucy said:


> I think it looks perfect! Keep it.


Really? Someone said it looks odd :/ I guess I have to wait and see!


----------



## castles24

Mena168 said:


> Hello everyone! My CA picked up this bag for me today. He offered three bags and this is the only one MIF. What do you think? The top seems odd. But I hope it is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913072
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913073


do you have another picture of the top handle? the bag looks ok, its just the handle looks different


----------



## Mena168

castles24 said:


> do you have another picture of the top handle? the bag looks ok, its just the handle looks different


Just received it! Here are some pics.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Just received it! Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914289
> View attachment 4914288



that top handle looks really off. it's wrinkles like crazy, it's supposed to be smooth and even


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> that top handle looks really off. it's wrinkles like crazy, it's supposed to be smooth and even


Yeah... also, I noted that that the date code is in 2018. Is that possible?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Yeah... also, I noted that that the date code is in 2018. Is that possible?



NO! not for the new version. the new version was released in Oct of 2019. Post the date code here ASAP!


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> NO! not for the new version. the new version was released in Oct of 2019. Post the date code here ASAP!


MB1158


----------



## LittleStar88

Part of the fun of owning a PSM is watching this thread and then obsessively inspecting mine. I purchased mine in July of this year.

Because of Covid and basically not having much of a life outside of the house right now, I've taken it out maybe 10 times maximum and that has been mostly to run a quick errand or to visit my dad. When I visit my dad, the bag sits in the passenger seat of the car and stays there.

What I am trying to say is that I am gentle on my bags, and especially with this one since PSM seems to have a higher chance of having an issue. So I inspect it after each use before placing back in the dust bag.

So I discovered this today. Looks like the glazing is wearing off of the little loop. Should I be concerned by this after very light use and only purchased in July?



	

		
			
		

		
	
?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> MB1158



yeah that's an absolute no no! the updated version did not hit stores until 2019 in Oct. There is no way a new version was produced at the START of 2018 and left out this long. There is something fishy about this bag.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

LittleStar88 said:


> Part of the fun of owning a PSM is watching this thread and then obsessively inspecting mine. I purchased mine in July of this year.
> 
> Because of Covid and basically not having much of a life outside of the house right now, I've taken it out maybe 10 times maximum and that has been mostly to run a quick errand or to visit my dad. When I visit my dad, the bag sits in the passenger seat of the car and stays there.
> 
> What I am trying to say is that I am gentle on my bags, and especially with this one since PSM seems to have a higher chance of having an issue. So I inspect it after each use before placing back in the dust bag.
> 
> So I discovered this today. Looks like the glazing is wearing off of the little loop. Should I be concerned by this after very light use and only purchased in July?
> 
> View attachment 4914324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



these tend to be glazed minimally, it happens. take it in, im sure they will repair it for free


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> yeah that's an absolute no no! the updated version did not hit stores until 2019 in Oct. There is no way a new version was produced at the START of 2018 and left out this long. There is something fishy about this bag.


I don’t even know what to say? Is that even possible that LV sells fake bags? I do notice that there is a smell of the bag...


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> I don’t even know what to say? Is that even possible that LV sells fake bags? I do notice that there is a smell of the bag...



brand new made lv bags will have a smell, normal. that date code is wrong, i'd call the sales associate that you were working with asap just incase you need to return it


----------



## Mena168

I called customer service and they told me that they can’t comment on the code as codes don’t necessarily represent years? But they also told me that the handle should not be wrinkly...  Unfortunately, my city is in lockdown right now. No exchange or return until reopen...


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> I called customer service and they told me that they can’t comment on the code as codes don’t necessarily represent years? But they also told me that the handle should not be wrinkly...  Unfortunately, my city is in lockdown right now. No exchange or return until reopen...



no, the def. represent years and that was confirmed by the store director when i used to work with her before she left the company


----------



## Mena168

Okay - any other areas are suspicious? I’m having a virtual appointment with the store later today and I want to make sure I point out everything I could.

You mentioned that it is normal to have a smell but can you describe it? Cuz the smell of the bag is quite strong.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Okay - any other areas are suspicious? I’m having a virtual appointment with the store later today and I want to make sure I point out everything I could.
> 
> You mentioned that it is normal to have a smell but can you describe it? Cuz the smell of the bag is quite strong.


it's a gluey type of smell, you smell especially when you open the bag and take a whiff from inside. tbh, overall the construction of the bag seems to be off and i said it was odd when i first seen it.


----------



## Mena168

Yeah... I wish I notice this when I purchased it. Now it is a pain to find a solution. :/


----------



## bfly

Mena168 said:


> I don’t even know what to say? Is that even possible that LV sells fake bags? I do notice that there is a smell of the bag...



Could be someone returned fake one to LV?
Thank goodness I checked the date code of my psm and inspected everything even though I purchased it from the LV store.


----------



## Mena168

bfly said:


> Could be someone returned fake one to LV?
> Thank goodness I checked the date code of my psm and inspected everything even though I purchased it from the LV store.


I have no idea if it is a defect or fake bag... Talked the the store manager and he made an exception for me to send back the bag for inspection. Hopefully I can get an exchange. FYI - all exchanges and returns have to wait until the lockdown is over, so be careful for anyone wants to buy anything from LV or other luxury retails.


----------



## bfly

Mena168 said:


> I have no idea if it is a defect or fake bag... Talked the the store manager and he made an exception for me to send back the bag for inspection. Hopefully I can get an exchange. FYI - all exchanges and returns have to wait until the lockdown is over, so be careful for anyone wants to buy anything from LV or other luxury retails.



Good thing you can mail the bag for the inspection. Hope you can get an exchange soon.
Btw, are you in US? there’s no lockdown in US as far as I know.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

LittleStar88 said:


> Part of the fun of owning a PSM is watching this thread and then obsessively inspecting mine. I purchased mine in July of this year.
> 
> Because of Covid and basically not having much of a life outside of the house right now, I've taken it out maybe 10 times maximum and that has been mostly to run a quick errand or to visit my dad. When I visit my dad, the bag sits in the passenger seat of the car and stays there.
> 
> What I am trying to say is that I am gentle on my bags, and especially with this one since PSM seems to have a higher chance of having an issue. So I inspect it after each use before placing back in the dust bag.
> 
> So I discovered this today. Looks like the glazing is wearing off of the little loop. Should I be concerned by this after very light use and only purchased in July?
> 
> View attachment 4914324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



that happened to mine within a week (after 3-4 uses), which caused me to return it. It only gets worse with time. Pity as I loved that bag


----------



## Mena168

bfly said:


> Good thing you can mail the bag for the inspection. Hope you can get an exchange soon.
> Btw, are you in US? there’s no lockdown in US as far as I know.



now they offer to exchange with this MIF bag. Should I accept it? The CA seems to be impatient with me and wanted me to decide ASAP, which I don’t feel comfortable. 
I’m in Canada that is why.


----------



## LittleStar88

vivaciousbev1 said:


> that happened to mine within a week (after 3-4 uses), which caused me to return it. It only gets worse with time. Pity as I loved that bag



Eek. My concern is additional wear/damage to the loops. I get that these are tension points, but my concern is one year in, how will the bag look? 

For how long did you have it before you took it in?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> now they offer to exchange with this MIF bag. Should I accept it? The CA seems to be impatient with me and wanted me to decide ASAP, which I don’t feel comfortable.
> I’m in Canada that is why.
> 
> View attachment 4918012
> View attachment 4918015
> View attachment 4918016


looks better than the other one


----------



## bfly

Mena168 said:


> now they offer to exchange with this MIF bag. Should I accept it? The CA seems to be impatient with me and wanted me to decide ASAP, which I don’t feel comfortable.
> I’m in Canada that is why.
> 
> View attachment 4918012
> View attachment 4918015
> View attachment 4918016



This one looks better and MIF too which is a bonus. Get it and enjoy it.


----------



## Mena168

bfly said:


> This one looks better and MIF too which is a bonus. Get it and enjoy it.


Okay cuz I was a little bit concerned that the central doesn’t align perfectly but also, it is so hard to get a good one nowadays. I asked another store to send me the best one they have and this is what they sent...and MIT...


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Okay cuz I was a little bit concerned that the central doesn’t align perfectly but also, it is so hard to get a good one nowadays. I asked another store to send me the best one they have and this is what they sent...and MIT...
> 
> View attachment 4918106


the front alignment on the mif is better. but the quality of a mii is good too. i'd take either


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> the front alignment on the mif is better. but the quality of a mii is good too. i'd take either


Sorry I meant to said Made in US.
The store I reached out they only had this one and the CA said there is no way to get a bag besides made in US in Canada. She also said unless I can afford a $10k LV bag I can get a MIF which is kind of ridiculous.
I’m a frequent buyer at Chanel. I had to build my relationship with them, but I never had this kind of attitude from Chanel before.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Sorry I meant to said Made in US.
> The store I reached out they only had this one and the CA said there is no way to get a bag besides made in US in Canada. She also said unless I can afford a $10k LV bag I can get a MIF which is kind of ridiculous.
> I’m a frequent buyer at Chanel. I had to build my relationship with them, but I never had this kind of attitude from Chanel before.



you can tell her she's an absolute liar. i'm from toronto and have a mif bag. where in canada you from? i'll see how i can help. don't take the made in usa bag.


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> you can tell her she's an absolute liar. i'm from toronto and have a mif bag. where in canada you from? i'll see how i can help. don't take the made in usa bag.


I ended up just getting that MIF bag. I guess it would be the closest chance that I can get a decent MIF PSM with no major issues.
I’m also from Toronto. Where do you usually shop? So far I tried couple LV stores and they are hit and miss. Idk if it is because they are commission-based so they don’t care about after-sales or building relationships with customers (unless you are vvip). I’m pretty sure the CA who got me the first bag blocked me from his contacts after I returned my bag.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> I ended up just getting that MIF bag. I guess it would be the closest chance that I can get a decent MIF PSM with no major issues.
> I’m also from Toronto. Where do you usually shop? So far I tried couple LV stores and they are hit and miss. Idk if it is because they are commission-based so they don’t care about after-sales or building relationships with customers (unless you are vvip). I’m pretty sure the CA who got me the first bag blocked me from his contacts after I returned my bag.



i used to shop at holt's yorkdale because i was really really good friends with the store director of that store and she would get me whatever i wanted whenever i wanted. plus if i ever had issues she would take care of it right away. however, she left earlier this year. now i shop at holt's bloor st. i met a really good sa there who was a friend of my friend and we became friends lol so she takes care of me the same way the store director did. i did get this bag from montreal tho, because holts bloor hadn't gotten a mif when i was searching for it, but she had promised me that the next mif she got was mine when it did (i had pre-paid for it). where did you get your original bag from? and which store did you get this mif piece from? i will say tho, for some reason toronto did have a lot of made in usa bags for the past month and a half


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> i used to shop at holt's yorkdale because i was really really good friends with the store director of that store and she would get me whatever i wanted whenever i wanted. plus if i ever had issues she would take care of it right away. however, she left earlier this year. now i shop at holt's bloor st. i met a really good sa there who was a friend of my friend and we became friends lol so she takes care of me the same way the store director did. i did get this bag from montreal tho, because holts bloor hadn't gotten a mif when i was searching for it, but she had promised me that the next mif she got was mine when it did (i had pre-paid for it). where did you get your original bag from? and which store did you get this mif piece from? i will say tho, for some reason toronto did have a lot of made in usa bags for the past month and a half


Yeah - I have a good SA at HR bloor and she helped to see if there are any PSM there for couple times but no luck.  I got them both from LV flagship at yorkdale (not the one inside HR). I would say it is very very hard to get a MIF PSM in Toronto. The first one I got was the only MIF in store and it is prby not even real... the second one was the only one that MIF out of nine they had... It was interesting when I told the CA at LV bloor (flagship) that yorkdale offered me a MIF one, she called me a liar and said it was impossible... I told her I saw the pics and she was like alright then.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Yeah - I have a good SA at HR bloor and she helped to see if there are any PSM there for couple times but no luck.  I got them both from LV flagship at yorkdale (not the one inside HR). I would say it is very very hard to get a MIF PSM in Toronto. The first one I got was the only MIF in store and it is prby not even real... the second one was the only one that MIF out of nine they had...



yeah doesn't shock me, it's been made in usa all over toronto. enjoy the one you purchased it looks good!


----------



## chialily

Got two mini palm spring backpacks and can’t decide which one to keep? Help Please

1)from fashionphile, made in Italy. Everything is perfect. the side pocket stitches are invisible. Is that normal?
Right on the first picture, 3rd ,4th, 6th and 7th pictures.


2)from Louis Vuitton store, made in France
The back is not smooth and tag seems to be misaligned. Left in the first picture, 2nd ,5th,6th and 7th pictures


----------



## bfly

Mena168 said:


> Okay cuz I was a little bit concerned that the central doesn’t align perfectly but also, it is so hard to get a good one nowadays. I asked another store to send me the best one they have and this is what they sent...and MIT...
> 
> View attachment 4918106



The MIF one looks so much better dear.
I’m sorry you get a rude CA, just considered it she doesn’t deserve your sales. Don’t let her attitude bothered you. If lockdown is no more, try to visit the store and get another CA to talk to and let him/her know your wishlist for future purchase.


----------



## Mena168

Just received my second bag. Was disappointed that that I returned with holiday packaging and I ended up just getting the regular packaging with no holiday tag. But anyway, after having two PSM, I m pretty sure the first one was fake. The smell is completely different (the first one was awful and made me sick) , and the locations of the date code are different too. One is inside the inner pocket and one is in the bag.


----------



## bfly

Mena168 said:


> Just received my second bag. Was disappointed that that I returned with holiday packaging and I ended up just getting the regular packaging with no holiday tag. But anyway, after having two PSM, I m pretty sure the first one was fake. The smell is completely different (the first one was awful and made me sick) , and the locations of the date code are different too. One is inside the inner pocket and one is in the bag.



Glad you got your replacement already.
Now time to enjoy it.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Mena168 said:


> Just received my second bag. Was disappointed that that I returned with holiday packaging and I ended up just getting the regular packaging with no holiday tag. But anyway, after having two PSM, I m pretty sure the first one was fake. The smell is completely different (the first one was awful and made me sick) , and the locations of the date code are different too. One is inside the inner pocket and one is in the bag.



it happens, some have it on the inner pocket (mostly made in spain's do). but that one was a made in france, so it should of been on the outside of the pocket


----------



## Mena168

raspberrysyrup said:


> it happens, some have it on the inner pocket (mostly made in spain's do). but that one was a made in france, so it should of been on the outside of the pocket


Yeah... I’m not an expert of PSM nor LV so I didn’t know until having two PSM to compare. I checked the pics I took for my first PSM. The font and spacing looks different than the one I have. I also noticed other red flags too! Apparently that bag was sent back to HQ, but whoever wanna to buy PSM in Toronto - be careful! I was actually surprised that LV’s attitude regarding this whole situation. They don’t feel sorry at all! Or show a sense of urgency that they were selling a problematic bag.

I can’t imagine what would happen if I didn’t post my concerns here. Thank you for everyone’s help!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

HAAAAAAAAAA my made in france started peeling and it hasnt even been a month and half into use. GOODBYE. THIS BAG IS GOING BACK AND I AM DONE!

all this money for ****ty ****ing canvas.

let me go and buy myself the dior book tote like i have been meaning to!


----------



## castles24

chialily said:


> Got two mini palm spring backpacks and can’t decide which one to keep? Help Please
> 
> 1)from fashionphile, made in Italy. Everything is perfect. the side pocket stitches are invisible. Is that normal?
> Right on the first picture, 3rd ,4th, 6th and 7th pictures.
> 
> 
> 2)from Louis Vuitton store, made in France
> The back is not smooth and tag seems to be misaligned. Left in the first picture, 2nd ,5th,6th and 7th pictures
> 
> View attachment 4918953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918957
> View attachment 4918953
> View attachment 4918954
> View attachment 4918955
> View attachment 4918956
> View attachment 4918957
> View attachment 4918962
> View attachment 4918963


 no i dont think thats normal.. i’ve seen so many psms. this is the first time i saw sides that has no stitches  and the front tag looks off too it’s either a defect or .....
 but i’m not sure just make sure its authenticated try to call fashionphile and ask them about it


----------



## SandyMA94

raspberrysyrup said:


> HAAAAAAAAAA my made in france started peeling and it hasnt even been a month and half into use. GOODBYE. THIS BAG IS GOING BACK AND I AM DONE!
> 
> all this money for ****ty ****ing canvas.
> 
> let me go and buy myself the dior book tote like i have been meaning to!


Did you get a refund or store credit? I purchased mine again but I am so scared that it will start to peel again! I’m thinking about returning it! I live it but it’s not worth the worry tbh!


----------



## LittleStar88

I've used mine quite a lot in the 5 months that I have had it, and I am not hard on my PSM but I don't bubble baby it, either.

Is there some reason why some PSM's have peeling issues and some do not? Mine was made in TX and aside from some of the loop edging coming off, no issues with the canvas whatsoever.


----------



## XLady88

Ok girls! I had this bag delivered from the Neimans and I’m trying to figure out if there is anything wrong. What do you girls think??? 


This bag is also made in Spain. For 2k I want to make sure this is as close to prefect as possible, did I get lucky my first try or not?? Lol 33


----------



## XLady88

Also it was made 42nd week of 2020 in Spain. Found it interesting no one scooped it up before then


----------



## raspberrysyrup

SandyMA94 said:


> Did you get a refund or store credit? I purchased mine again but I am so scared that it will start to peel again! I’m thinking about returning it! I live it but it’s not worth the worry tbh!



since stores are closed here i can't bring it in yet. however, my sa already talked to her manager and since i originally had brought it in to be reviewed before my 30 day window was up and it progressively got worse, they will honor a refund as soon as stores are back open again.

i'm thinking of either getting the bumbag and the remainder of the money as a refund or getting the dior book tote. i'll stick to having one of this bag since my reverse piece has yet to peel and i've had it for a year now. i'm just over this bag and its problems


----------



## SandyMA94

raspberrysyrup said:


> since stores are closed here i can't bring it in yet. however, my sa already talked to her manager and since i originally had brought it in to be reviewed before my 30 day window was up and it progressively got worse, they will honor a refund as soon as stores are back open again.
> 
> i'm thinking of either getting the bumbag and the remainder of the money as a refund or getting the dior book tote. i'll stick to having one of this bag since my reverse piece has yet to peel and i've had it for a year now. i'm just over this bag and its problems


That’s good that they will do that! I am honestly over this bag too! As much as I loved it I purchased one over the summer and it started to peel. I purchased another in November and didn’t even have it for a month and it started to peel again not even a month into having it! I took it back yesterday before the month month return policy I told them what happened and got a refund. I over the bag, for the amount of money you spend wear and tear shouldn’t be happening in only one month I’ve had my alma bb for a year now and it’s perfect still!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

SandyMA94 said:


> That’s good that they will do that! I am honestly over this bag too! As much as I loved it I purchased one over the summer and it started to peel. I purchased another in November and didn’t even have it for a month and it started to peel again not even a month into having it! I took it back yesterday before the month month return policy I told them what happened and got a refund. I over the bag, for the amount of money you spend wear and tear shouldn’t be happening in only one month I’ve had my alma bb for a year now and it’s perfect still!



agreed, it's crazy to be paying this kind of money for a bag that can't withstand the wear. i thought cause my reverse has been strong and held up, this would especially because it was made in france. i was clearly wrong, this bag is just defective period. glad you got your money back, onto the next!


----------



## kytsirk

Got this today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect. But the back is dented a bit on top? Is that normal? Should I return it? It doesn’t bug me too much..


----------



## SandyMA94

raspberrysyrup said:


> agreed, it's crazy to be paying this kind of money for a bag that can't withstand the wear. i thought cause my reverse has been strong and held up, this would especially because it was made in france. i was clearly wrong, this bag is just defective period. glad you got your money back, onto the next!


Exactly! I truly do not understand why this bag has so many issues! Like I said my alma is still in perfect condition and I have used that bag way more! yes on to the next for sure. I don’t know what that will be or if it will be with Lv.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

SandyMA94 said:


> Exactly! I truly do not understand why this bag has so many issues! Like I said my alma is still in perfect condition and I have used that bag way more! yes on to the next for sure. I don’t know what that will be or if it will be with Lv.



i gotta say at first i was thinking it is just the mini, but i looked on fashionphile and it looked like the pm and the mm have the exact same issues in the exact same places. i have yet to see my reverse canvas peel in thise spots, yet the regular monogram does. so i feel like it boils down to two things; first, the brown monogram canvas coating seems to be different and looks to be inferior since the coating that they use on reverse seems to be able to withstand those high tension areas. second, the bag just has design flaws and those corners get too much stretch/strain on thse corners that the canvas coating can't withstand them. as a result, peeling. so all in all, it's going to be a losing game almost every time. i'll enjoy my reverse canvas bag because it has proven it can withold the test of time, and farewell to the regular monogram because it just can't. glad this was realized earlier on, regardless of where it was made.


----------



## hollyyih

I really like my adjustable monogram strap with my PSM!


----------



## mmmariexg

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 4924010
> 
> I really like my adjustable monogram strap with my PSM!



Omg I’ve been looking to see if anyone has done this set up! I’ve been wanting to get that strap myself. How does it look on?


----------



## hollyyih

mmmariexg said:


> Omg I’ve been looking to see if anyone has done this set up! I’ve been wanting to get that strap myself. How does it look on?


I think it looks good. I don’t really have a full length mirror but I like it a lot


----------



## deedeedor

My world tour palm spring mini finally arrived.

I love all the stickers except for the big blue one in the front. But that’s the only one resinated with me. And i did not want to leave that spot empty.

What do you ladies think? Do you like my choice of stamps?

The alignment on this MIF bag is not better than my plain one Made in Texas by the way. Lol


----------



## itslaurlaur

kytsirk said:


> Got this today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect. But the back is dented a bit on top? Is that normal? Should I return it? It doesn’t bug me too much..
> View attachment 4922499
> View attachment 4922500
> View attachment 4922502


Is this made in USA, just curious? It looks great btw, I would keep it!


----------



## kytsirk

itslaurlaur said:


> Is this made in USA, just curious? It looks great btw, I would keep it!


Yes, it is made in USA! I had to choose between a Made in Spain one and this one but opted for this one because the LV stamp on the front was more crisp and the two tabs on the side of the MIS was all bent


----------



## ChanelFan29

I just got my brand new Palm Springs Mini.  I am assuming it is made in USA because it has the Louis Vuitton Paris leather tag inside.

I don’t see a date code or a made in tag.  Please help!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Update: I called the LV customer service number and they told me they have taken date codes out of some items due to counterfeiting.  I bought two other brand new LV bags this year and they had the codes in them.


----------



## hollyyih

ChanelFan29 said:


> I just got my brand new Palm Springs Mini.  I am assuming it is made in USA because it has the Louis Vuitton Paris leather tag inside.
> 
> I don’t see a date code or a made in  tag.  Please help!


I got mine and it’s sewn into the seam of the bag near the bottom. One side had made in US and the other the date code. I bought mine in November so strange yours doesn’t have it. The date code I’ve heard can be located in the pocket too.


----------



## ChanelFan29

hollyyih said:


> I got mine and it’s sewn into the seam of the bag near the bottom. One side had made in US and the other the date code. I bought mine in November so strange yours doesn’t have it. The date code I’ve heard can be located in the pocket too.


Does seem strange to me!  My husband and I both thoroughly went through the bag with a flashlight.  Prompted me to call them to check. Seems authentic!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi ya'll ! would love to get your opinion on this PSM ! i went into the store already having a list of "things to look out for" after reading this thread and checked all those things. my CA and i went through about 10 PSMs in the store (ranging from made in france, spain and USA). this one was a made in france and coincidentally also had the best alignment from what we could find. the only thing that's bothering me (and I KNOW its a very very minuscule problem) is the black tab at the front.. its EVER SO SLIGHTLY printed/stamped at an angle (you can tell by comparing it to the shadowing from the lip of the zipper on the front pocket).. but everything else about the bag is nearly perfect. do you all think this is as good as its going to get ? or hold off for my CA to try to find another ? let me know !! thank you in advance !!


----------



## bfly

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ya'll ! would love to get your opinion on this PSM ! i went into the store already having a list of "things to look out for" after reading this thread and checked all those things. my CA and i went through about 10 PSMs in the store (ranging from made in france, spain and USA). this one was a made in france and coincidentally also had the best alignment from what we could find. the only thing that's bothering me (and I KNOW its a very very minuscule problem) is the black tab at the front.. its EVER SO SLIGHTLY printed/stamped at an angle (you can tell by comparing it to the shadowing from the lip of the zipper on the front pocket).. but everything else about the bag is nearly perfect. do you all think this is as good as its going to get ? or hold off for my CA to try to find another ? let me know !! thank you in advance !!
> 
> View attachment 4927757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927763



If it doesn’t bother you so much then it’s a keeper.
Btw you’re very lucky you can compare 10 bags all at once to find the nearly perfect one.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

bfly said:


> If it doesn’t bother you so much then it’s a keeper.
> Btw you’re very lucky you can compare 10 bags all at once to find the nearly perfect one.


thank you !! i'm very very grateful for / appreciative of all that my CA does for me !


----------



## luxurylucy

How do I clean the canvas? I think I have a white residue on it from lotion.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

Does anyone know if a zippy organizer will fit in the palm springs mini?


----------



## deedeedor

Fuzynvl2101 said:


> Does anyone know if a zippy organizer will fit in the palm springs mini?



i dont think so. I dont have a lv zippy. I have a chanel zippy. It does not fit.
Maybe you should get a compact wallet to go with it? It is really tiny.


----------



## LittleStar88

Fuzynvl2101 said:


> Does anyone know if a zippy organizer will fit in the palm springs mini?



My zippy coin wallet fits, but I switch to a pocket organizer for this bag. Slimmer profile leaves more room for other stuff.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

deedeedor said:


> i dont think so. I dont have a lv zippy. I have a chanel zippy. It does not fit.
> Maybe you should get a compact wallet to go with it? It is really tiny.


Okay I have a small graffiti wallet I may have to use. Thanks. Waiting on my bag lol.


----------



## deedeedor

Fuzynvl2101 said:


> Okay I have a small graffiti wallet I may have to use. Thanks. Waiting on my bag lol.


I just use a key pouch to put all my cards in lol. Coz i put in a bag insert too.


----------



## mcwee

It can fit my H Bearn wallet.


----------



## M1182

Did the price just go up? I looked at the site it is now 2120? However, on my wish list it is still 1990.


----------



## vivianwynn

M1182 said:


> Did the price just go up? I looked at the site it is now 2120? However, on my wish list it is still 1990.


I believe you saw the old version with the closed zipper. The new version still says 1990 for me (:


----------



## M1182

vivianwynn said:


> I believe you saw the old version with the closed zipper. The new version still says 1990 for me (:



oh ok, that makes sense, I was confused as to why my Wishlist said1990. Thank you!


----------



## itslaurlaur

vivianwynn said:


> I believe you saw the old version with the closed zipper. The new version still says 1990 for me (:


Do you know if they still sell the old version? I’m wondering why it’s still on their website under a different product number from the new version. I was under the impression that they no longer sold the older version. Maybe they found some stock of it in their warehouse and made it available online.


----------



## angelica138

I didn’t see one for $2120 when I went to women’s backpacks. So I just searched Palm Springs and it shows the $2120 one as well as $1990. both different numbers. M41562 the other M44873.


----------



## vivianwynn

itslaurlaur said:


> Do you know if they still sell the old version? I’m wondering why it’s still on their website under a different product number from the new version. I was under the impression that they no longer sold the older version. Maybe they found some stock of it in their warehouse and made it available online.


I haven’t seen the old version in stores around my area (SoCal) unfortunately. But there could be a possibility of warehouse stock. I would probably contact CS. (:


----------



## kytsirk

Help! Took this bag out for the first time yesterday and decided to examine the corners and I found some peeling I think..? Not sure what to do.. really bummed


----------



## frankie fries

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ya'll ! would love to get your opinion on this PSM ! i went into the store already having a list of "things to look out for" after reading this thread and checked all those things. my CA and i went through about 10 PSMs in the store (ranging from made in france, spain and USA). this one was a made in france and coincidentally also had the best alignment from what we could find. the only thing that's bothering me (and I KNOW its a very very minuscule problem) is the black tab at the front.. its EVER SO SLIGHTLY printed/stamped at an angle (you can tell by comparing it to the shadowing from the lip of the zipper on the front pocket).. but everything else about the bag is nearly perfect. do you all think this is as good as its going to get ? or hold off for my CA to try to find another ? let me know !! thank you in advance !!
> 
> View attachment 4927757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927763


If everything is all perfect to your standard besides that small “imperfection” then you should keep it! It’s really not that bad at all, I’ve seen worst haha. I’m actually selling mine because of a few things that started bothering me now, which at the moment I purchased didn’t. BTW can you share your checklist when purchasing a PSM haha I need all the info I can get before I decide to repurchase another one in the future.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

frankie fries said:


> If everything is all perfect to your standard besides that small “imperfection” then you should keep it! It’s really not that bad at all, I’ve seen worst haha. I’m actually selling mine because of a few things that started bothering me now, which at the moment I purchased didn’t. BTW can you share your checklist when purchasing a PSM haha I need all the info I can get before I decide to repurchase another one in the future.


yeah i agree, i've definitely seen much worse (to the point that i was shocked it made it even to the store without being seen by someone or a CA thinking there's no way they can/should sell this) - i ended up deciding that it did bother me enough to continue looking, so i've gone to the boutique maybe about 3 more times since i posted those photos, but still no luck so far. my CA advised to keep coming in up until my very last return/exchange date, and if it doesn't happen, then i will just be keeping this one !

if you don't mind me asking, what were the things that bothered you that caused you to decide to sell ? 

sure of course !! here are the things i wrote down and went through: 
- front pocket's lip/flap's logo alignment 
- front black tab alignment (tab itself and the stamping that says Louis Vuitton Paris) 
- ensuring the stamping on the black tab is pressed in "deep enough" (not faded) 
- top handle (ensuring that its stitched on straight and not crooked, that the handle itself is not deformed and hold its shape, leather itself is smooth and not wrinkled)
- looking for "cuts" in the zipper (this is not something that bothered me personally but i know its something others looked for in their bags - you can see pictures of it in this thread of what they're describing when they say cuts in the zipper) 
- logo alignment with stitching on the back
- no dents/warping on the back due to poor stitching (ensuring that the back is evenly "poofy"/stuffed)
- examining all bottom corners and the pocket's corners for any peeling in the canvas
- leather/scarf loop at the bottom of backpack for peeling 
- scratches on the d-loops 
- glazing on the edges of the loops for the d-loops 
- zipper glides smoothly for both backpack and pocket (not snagging or getting caught on the canvas) 
- inspecting the stitching and shape of the entire bag (sometimes there's weird bumps at the top of the bag where the back meets the front of the bag) 

hope this helps !! good luck in your search, my fingers are crossed you can find a good one !!


----------



## frankie fries

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ya'll ! would love to get your opinion on this PSM ! i went into the store already having a list of "things to look out for" after reading this thread and checked all those things. my CA and i went through about 10 PSMs in the store (ranging from made in france, spain and USA). this one was a made in france and coincidentally also had the best alignment from what we could find. the only thing that's bothering me (and I KNOW its a very very minuscule problem) is the black tab at the front.. its EVER SO SLIGHTLY printed/stamped at an angle (you can tell by comparing it to the shadowing from the lip of the zipper on the front pocket).. but everything else about the bag is nearly perfect. do you all think this is as good as its going to get ? or hold off for my CA to try to find another ? let me know !! thank you in advance !!
> 
> View attachment 4927757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927763



I really hope you kept this bag! It’s “perfect” in my opinion, but I can totally understand your concern. I bought one back in January 2020 but mine was made in USA and right off the bat I noticed three imperfections. It was really minor as well, and I was just so excited I was able to get the bag in the first place, so I bought it. Just recently those imperfections started bugging me, and I put my PSM up for sale. I actually sold it yesterday and made someone else super happy! I still want the PSM, but on the other hand I don’t want to go through this whole process of inspecting all over again. There’s just too much detail to look out for, when in reality we shouldn’t have to look out for those things because these bags should be made with consistency and perfection! You’re very lucky!!!


----------



## frankie fries

amanda.tnguyen said:


> yeah i agree, i've definitely seen much worse (to the point that i was shocked it made it even to the store without being seen by someone or a CA thinking there's no way they can/should sell this) - i ended up deciding that it did bother me enough to continue looking, so i've gone to the boutique maybe about 3 more times since i posted those photos, but still no luck so far. my CA advised to keep coming in up until my very last return/exchange date, and if it doesn't happen, then i will just be keeping this one !
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, what were the things that bothered you that caused you to decide to sell ?
> 
> sure of course !! here are the things i wrote down and went through:
> - front pocket's lip/flap's logo alignment
> - front black tab alignment (tab itself and the stamping that says Louis Vuitton Paris)
> - ensuring the stamping on the black tab is pressed in "deep enough" (not faded)
> - top handle (ensuring that its stitched on straight and not crooked, that the handle itself is not deformed and hold its shape, leather itself is smooth and not wrinkled)
> - looking for "cuts" in the zipper (this is not something that bothered me personally but i know its something others looked for in their bags - you can see pictures of it in this thread of what they're describing when they say cuts in the zipper)
> - logo alignment with stitching on the back
> - no dents/warping on the back due to poor stitching (ensuring that the back is evenly "poofy"/stuffed)
> - examining all bottom corners and the pocket's corners for any peeling in the canvas
> - leather/scarf loop at the bottom of backpack for peeling
> - scratches on the d-loops
> - glazing on the edges of the loops for the d-loops
> - zipper glides smoothly for both backpack and pocket (not snagging or getting caught on the canvas)
> - inspecting the stitching and shape of the entire bag (sometimes there's weird bumps at the top of the bag where the back meets the front of the bag)
> 
> hope this helps !! good luck in your search, my fingers are crossed you can find a good one !!



Sorry I’m new to this so I thought my first reply to your comment never went through yesterday because I didn’t see it, so I commented again haha! OMG that’s a hefty list! I should have had that before I bought mine back in January haha! However, I did watch a lot of Youtube vids prior, so it gave me an idea to watch out for. Since mine was made in USA the top handle was more towards the back of the bag, and not centered like the ones made out of USA, that didn’t bug me when I bought it because I didn’t know until now, so that started to get on my nerves. One of the black tabs was slightly crooked by that small pouch on the front. That was one I noticed right off the bat when I was inspecting it in the store. I have major OCD when it comes to buying things, so I don’t know why that wasn’t a major deterrent right there haha! Also, that piece of leather that covers that small pouch in the front, one side was a little bit larger then got smaller to one side. Ugh that really started to bug me. The alignment was pretty well on the front, but the sides weren’t aligned. I didn’t know there were ones that actually were, until I recently started watching more vids about the PSM. No warping on mine at all, and the D rings and corners looked fine as well. My stamping was good it was defined, but it wasn’t deep like yours. May I ask what city you’re in? I’m from Seattle and I’m going on vacation to SoCal at the end of March, and I was going to take a chance and search the LV stores down there, but again IDK that’s just too many things to watch out for makes me sad cuz I know I’ll never find one, too much work haha! But wow I can’t believe that store had 10 PSM!!! I would so ask though if they had more for me to choose from as well never settle till you find the right one hehe!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

frankie fries said:


> Sorry I’m new to this so I thought my first reply to your comment never went through yesterday because I didn’t see it, so I commented again haha! OMG that’s a hefty list! I should have had that before I bought mine back in January haha! However, I did watch a lot of Youtube vids prior, so it gave me an idea to watch out for. Since mine was made in USA the top handle was more towards the back of the bag, and not centered like the ones made out of USA, that didn’t bug me when I bought it because I didn’t know until now, so that started to get on my nerves. One of the black tabs was slightly crooked by that small pouch on the front. That was one I noticed right off the bat when I was inspecting it in the store. I have major OCD when it comes to buying things, so I don’t know why that wasn’t a major deterrent right there haha! Also, that piece of leather that covers that small pouch in the front, one side was a little bit larger then got smaller to one side. Ugh that really started to bug me. The alignment was pretty well on the front, but the sides weren’t aligned. I didn’t know there were ones that actually were, until I recently started watching more vids about the PSM. No warping on mine at all, and the D rings and corners looked fine as well. My stamping was good it was defined, but it wasn’t deep like yours. May I ask what city you’re in? I’m from Seattle and I’m going on vacation to SoCal at the end of March, and I was going to take a chance and search the LV stores down there, but again IDK that’s just too many things to watch out for makes me sad cuz I know I’ll never find one, too much work haha! But wow I can’t believe that store had 10 PSM!!! I would so ask though if they had more for me to choose from as well never settle till you find the right one hehe!


yeah it is a hefty list... but i’ve been wanting this bag since it first came out so its all things i’m willing to sit there looking for and deal with unfortunately because that’s how badly i want this bag LOL and ahh if it makes you feel any better, all those things would bother me too and cause me not to buy it or end up selling it too !! its not a cheap bag for what it is, so you gotta be happy with it !!! 

i’m in SoCal !! i live in orange county and i shop at south coast plaza’s LV !! they always have great stock since its one of the biggest “luxury malls” in the US (same with rodeo drive in beverly hills since its a flagship location). if you’re willing, you should definitely just try !! it never hurts to try


----------



## frankie fries

amanda.tnguyen said:


> yeah it is a hefty list... but i’ve been wanting this bag since it first came out so its all things i’m willing to sit there looking for and deal with unfortunately because that’s how badly i want this bag LOL and ahh if it makes you feel any better, all those things would bother me too and cause me not to buy it or end up selling it too !! its not a cheap bag for what it is, so you gotta be happy with it !!!
> 
> i’m in SoCal !! i live in orange county and i shop at south coast plaza’s LV !! they always have great stock since its one of the biggest “luxury malls” in the US (same with rodeo drive in beverly hills since its a flagship location). if you’re willing, you should definitely just try !! it never hurts to try


 
I definitely know that mall haha! We always go there when we visit. I guess I’ll try my luck then! Thanks for all the heads up!!!


----------



## lc604

So a little over a year later and I’ve repurchased the PSM. The quality issues scared me when I first got this bag in January 2020 so I returned it. I bought a Gucci Marmont flap and the Multi Pouchette in 2020, but couldn’t stop thinking about this bag!

I went to the store to get my empreinte compact curieuse wallet fixed (melting glazing) and they gave me a store credit instead of repairing. They just so happened to have two of these in store (1 was on display).

Not the most perfect alignment, but I’m happy I got one in store. Also noticed this one doesn’t have the cut corners. Just too bad for me that the price went up from $2470 to $2690 CAD.


----------



## lc604

I’m also shocked I can fit so much stuff in it. I only used it twice when I first had it and only put my phone and wallet. I can put all the same stuff that fits in my Coach Cassie (recently purchased as a low key work bag).

I probably won’t be stuffing it this full, but here’s some reference pictures for anyone who are wondering what the capacity is. Still haven’t seen the mini pochette in stock so I’m using the small pochette from the MPA for now. Pochette has a compact mirror, lipstick, eyedrops, blotting paper, and mini hand lotion. Also, that’s a full size mouse


----------



## LittleStar88

Congrats @levint on scoring a PSM... Again!

It really is amazing just how much you can fit inside, and yours looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## Jaxholt15

I heard others mention quality issues, purchased mine in March 2020 and it’s perfect, seems quite durable.  You have to be careful not to scrape it against a rough surface but that is with all bags.  It fits a surprising amount, love that it’s hands free, it’s so adorable too!


----------



## luxurylucy

PSM can fit so much! It's really a small black hole. Sometimes I think it's hard to find stuff at the bottom. 



levint said:


> I’m also shocked I can fit so much stuff in it. I only used it twice when I first had it and only put my phone and wallet. I can put all the same stuff that fits in my Coach Cassie (recently purchased as a low key work bag).
> 
> I probably won’t be stuffing it this full, but here’s some reference pictures for anyone who are wondering what the capacity is. Still haven’t seen the mini pochette in stock so I’m using the small pochette from the MPA for now. Pochette has a compact mirror, lipstick, eyedrops, blotting paper, and mini hand lotion. Also, that’s a full size mouse


----------



## itslaurlaur

Received this as a Christmas gift, and I couldn’t be happier with it! It’s MIF ❤️

 I’m planning on using this as my new everyday bag, can’t wait to get some use out of it!


----------



## comicmaggie

kytsirk said:


> Got this today and the front looks close to perfect if not perfect. But the back is dented a bit on top? Is that normal? Should I return it? It doesn’t bug me too much..
> View attachment 4922499
> View attachment 4922500
> View attachment 4922502


this looks good! The one I recently got is a lot worse lol


----------



## comicmaggie

Should I be bothered by this?


----------



## Swathi

LittleStar88 said:


> Congrats @levint on scoring a PSM... Again!
> 
> It really is amazing just how much you can fit inside, and yours looks great. Enjoy!


Did you get your glazing issue fixed? Mine is around 10 months old. Hardly used it ever. Took it once to the gym and thats about it lol, not proud.  And i see the same issue, the corner glazing the loops seems to be peeling.


----------



## stephhr

Hi, question. My bag I bought a couple months the end stitching has popped out. It's kind of hard to get on picture (brown thread and brown canvas). But can anyone tell me if this should be repaired or is the stitching tight enough that it won't get worse. Thanks!


----------



## m.g.s.c

comicmaggie said:


> Should I be bothered by this?
> View attachment 4958848


Mine is similar to yours. To be honest I’m happy with mines. With all the quality issues that the PSM has I finally found the best quality I can get. I looked at 3 so far and the other ones have terrible issues such as dents everywhere and everything is uneven and squished. I would be more worried about the front like the leather tab and the canvas lining up in the front pocket. However if it really bothers you then it’s best to return it since you’ll always think about. As for me I’m happy with my slight imperfection since I’ve seen far worst ones.


----------



## comicmaggie

m.g.s.c said:


> Mine is similar to yours. To be honest I’m happy with mines. With all the quality issues that the PSM has I finally found the best quality I can get. I looked at 3 so far and the other ones have terrible issues such as dents everywhere and everything is uneven and squished. I would be more worried about the front like the leather tab and the canvas lining up in the front pocket. However if it really bothers you then it’s best to return it since you’ll always think about. As for me I’m happy with my slight imperfection since I’ve seen far worst ones.


Thank you so much for your advise! I think mine looks fine on the front so I am still thinking lol.  I really wish the quality of Louis Vuitton bags could go back to where it was.


----------



## newbagalert

Just placed an order for the psm!! I finally decided to take the plunge and get it after almost a year of wanting it. I’m excited but scared after reading all these reviews! Hopefully I get lucky. I was lucky to be able to add to cart and barely waited after deciding. Has anyone ordered in 2021 and where are your bags made in?


----------



## Missydora

newbagalert said:


> Just placed an order for the psm!! I finally decided to take the plunge and get it after almost a year of wanting it. I’m excited but scared after reading all these reviews! Hopefully I get lucky. I was lucky to be able to add to cart and barely waited after deciding. Has anyone ordered in 2021 and where are your bags made in?


I got mine last week in reverse. Mine is made in France. I live in the UK.  I never thought I would love this bag as much as I do now.  It's so cute and works so well with my current lifestyle. And is super practical and functional,  nothing really bad to say. Although I do use a different thicker strap from another LV bag. That's just preference.  Im xxcited for you ..  post pics when she arrives..


----------



## ChanelFan29

My reverse PSM just arrived yesterday!  MIF and 47th week of 2020. Love it so much more in person.


----------



## hollyyih

Ugh. My PSM is peeling... I'm trying to see what LV will do about it. I just got this end of November .


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hollyyih said:


> Ugh. My PSM is peeling... I'm trying to see what LV will do about it. I just got this end of November .
> 
> View attachment 4962176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962177


oh no i'm so sorry to hear about your psm... i would definitely bring it in and see what they will do about it. they should replace it / offer you store credit for something like this i feel like. question if you don't mind me asking, but how'd you catch/notice the peeling ? it seems like something small / easy to miss unless staring at the bag - just wanted to know so i know to keep an eye out on my bag as well !!


----------



## newbagalert

hollyyih said:


> Ugh. My PSM is peeling... I'm trying to see what LV will do about it. I just got this end of November .
> 
> View attachment 4962176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962177


Oh no I’m sorry to hear ! Do you mind telling me how often you carried it, did you baby it (aka put it on rough surfaces etc). I take care of my bags but I wouldn’t say I baby them and I’m worried I’ll run into issues !


----------



## hollyyih

amanda.tnguyen said:


> oh no i'm so sorry to hear about your psm... i would definitely bring it in and see what they will do about it. they should replace it / offer you store credit for something like this i feel like. question if you don't mind me asking, but how'd you catch/notice the peeling ? it seems like something small / easy to miss unless staring at the bag - just wanted to know so i know to keep an eye out on my bag as well !!


I just saw it while sitting in the car. It was finally sunny outside today, so the peeling was just noticeable to me.


----------



## hollyyih

newbagalert said:


> Oh no I’m sorry to hear ! Do you mind telling me how often you carried it, did you baby it (aka put it on rough surfaces etc). I take care of my bags but I wouldn’t say I baby them and I’m worried I’ll run into issues !



I wore it on short errands, so mainly just sat in the car with me or on it’s dustbag at home, no rough areas. Can’t really do much with a pandemic. All my other LV bags are fine. The only issue with canvas I’ve had is fading and that’s usually the Damier.

What sucks is I was outside the extended returns but 3 days . But it’s been really dark in Seattle for the last few weeks so I only noticed today in the sunlight cuz the bag was sitting  on my lap.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

hollyyih said:


> I wore it on short errands, so mainly just sat in the car with me or on it’s dustbag at home, no rough areas. Can’t really do much with a pandemic. All my other LV bags are fine. The only issue with canvas I’ve had is fading and that’s usually the Damier.
> 
> What sucks is I was outside the extended returns but 3 days . But it’s been really dark in Seattle for the last few weeks so I only noticed today in the sunlight cuz the bag was sitting  on my lap.


made where?


----------



## hollyyih

raspberrysyrup said:


> made where?


Made in US.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

hollyyih said:


> Made in US.



tbh, monogram will peel regardless. i’ve had made in usa and france, both peeled old and new version. i’ve given up on the monogram version for good. my reverse never has these issues


----------



## hollyyih

raspberrysyrup said:


> tbh, monogram will peel regardless. i’ve had made in usa and france, both peeled old and new version. i’ve given up on the monogram version for good. my reverse never has these issues


That’s good to know about the reverse! I’ll see what they do. The peeling is small but I can only imagine it’ll get worse.


----------



## MsAmber

hollyyih said:


> Ugh. My PSM is peeling... I'm trying to see what LV will do about it. I just got this end of November .
> 
> View attachment 4962176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962177



Not a PSM but, I just mentioned this in another post, the corners of my Montsouris PM started to do this same thing after only 2 months. They examined it and I was granted an exchange but then the new one started to peel too after 3 weeks! I work from home, only have 1 day off, so it stays in the dust bag most of the time. Quite disappointing.

The little holes and peeling of ours looks the same. And I also noticed it more in direct sunlight as well. Here is a pic of what 1 of the corners of mine looked like:


----------



## Raaz

I bought PSM twice but had quality issues both times and returned it. I am surprised why this bag is so popular. It looks pretty and chic but s awkward to use + the quality issues.


----------



## Taimi

Does the PSM in reverse have also issues? It’s so cute..


----------



## LittleStar88

Raaz said:


> I bought PSM twice but had quality issues both times and returned it. I am surprised why this bag is so popular. It looks pretty and chic but s *awkward to use* + the quality issues.



It's funny that you say that. I'll preface by saying I love this little bag so much. But since getting my Speedy B 25 and basically living out of it now, I have been reassessing the PSM and whether or not it is the right fit for me - the long straps sometimes seem a little too much depending on how I need to carry it at any moment. On the fence with selling it, but thinking really hard about that since it is hard to get a good one.


----------



## Raaz

LittleStar88 said:


> It's funny that you say that. I'll preface by saying I love this little bag so much. But since getting my Speedy B 25 and basically living out of it now, I have been reassessing the PSM and whether or not it is the right fit for me - the long straps sometimes seem a little too much depending on how I need to carry it at any moment. On the fence with selling it, but thinking really hard about that since it is hard to get a good one.


It is beginning to be more ATB than before as of now.... but who knows in the future...

I know how you feel though. I am hanging on to my Prada Galleria with crystals because it is beautiful and I won’t find it again.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Taimi said:


> Does the PSM in reverse have also issues? It’s so cute..


the actual reverse canvas holds up so much better than the monogram canvas, i'm speaking from experience.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

MsAmber said:


> Not a PSM but, I just mentioned this in another post, the corners of my Montsouris PM started to do this same thing after only 2 months. They examined it and I was granted an exchange but then the new one started to peel too after 3 weeks! I work from home, only have 1 day off, so it stays in the dust bag most of the time. Quite disappointing.
> 
> The little holes and peeling of ours looks the same. And I also noticed it more in direct sunlight as well. Here is a pic of what 1 of the corners of mine looked like:
> View attachment 4964477



that is just awful, i can't even believe louis vuitton is okay with this. the joke is, they will cite this as "wear and tear" a lot of the times (even if you barley used it). it happened to my PSM, they refused to do anything about it and the store director i used to deal with left the company months back. i sold the bag and said i'd never buy the regular monogram version again (because its happened with that version three times now). the reverse has been a gem, thank God.


----------



## hollyyih

MsAmber said:


> Not a PSM but, I just mentioned this in another post, the corners of my Montsouris PM started to do this same thing after only 2 months. They examined it and I was granted an exchange but then the new one started to peel too after 3 weeks! I work from home, only have 1 day off, so it stays in the dust bag most of the time. Quite disappointing.
> 
> The little holes and peeling of ours looks the same. And I also noticed it more in direct sunlight as well. Here is a pic of what 1 of the corners of mine looked like:
> View attachment 4964477


That's awful


----------



## bfly

hollyyih said:


> I wore it on short errands, so mainly just sat in the car with me or on it’s dustbag at home, no rough areas. Can’t really do much with a pandemic. All my other LV bags are fine. The only issue with canvas I’ve had is fading and that’s usually the Damier.
> 
> What sucks is I was outside the extended returns but 3 days . But it’s been really dark in Seattle for the last few weeks so I only noticed today in the sunlight cuz the bag was sitting  on my lap.



I am sorry this happened to yours. I just got mine in November last year so I’m really hoping it won’t peel like this to mine. So far I only use it a handful times and when I’m not using it I don’t keep it inside the dust bag/box. We’ll see what happens in the near future.
Let us know what LV says about this.


----------



## newbagalert

My baby has just arrived ! I am absolutely ecstatic , she’s perfect. Don’t tell me if you see something wrong cause she’s perfect to me. Delivered from Arlington, TX and the biggest surprise is that she’s made in France !!!! I’m so happy . I read through this entire thread and was well prepared for a made in Texas or any issues. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## stephhr

newbagalert said:


> My baby has just arrived ! I am absolutely ecstatic , she’s perfect. Don’t tell me if you see something wrong cause she’s perfect to me. Delivered from Arlington, TX and the biggest surprise is that she’s made in France !!!! I’m so happy . I read through this entire thread and was well prepared for a made in Texas or any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966311
> View attachment 4966312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> View attachment 4966320


This is awesome! Enjoyy!


----------



## bfly

newbagalert said:


> My baby has just arrived ! I am absolutely ecstatic , she’s perfect. Don’t tell me if you see something wrong cause she’s perfect to me. Delivered from Arlington, TX and the biggest surprise is that she’s made in France !!!! I’m so happy . I read through this entire thread and was well prepared for a made in Texas or any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966311
> View attachment 4966312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> View attachment 4966320



Congratulations.


----------



## realannylicious

Would those hardware issues bother you?


----------



## kadya

In less than a dozen very careful uses in 3 months, the corners of mine started peeling. 
I took it in and the CA who looked at it said “I don’t see anything, this is not something people have ever had a problem with, the manager agreed nothing is wrong.” I left feeling dismissed and crazy. I texted pictures to the CA I usually work with, but he is off for awhile.

Am I crazy?! I see peeling.


----------



## hollyyih

kadya said:


> In less than a dozen very careful uses in 3 months, the corners of mine started peeling.
> I took it in and the CA who looked at it said “I don’t see anything, this is not something people have ever had a problem with, the manager agreed nothing is wrong.” I left feeling dismissed and crazy. I texted pictures to the CA I usually work with, but he is off for awhile.
> 
> Am I crazy?! I see peeling.
> 
> View attachment 4975722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975721


You definitely have peeling. You could try to contact the care service online at LV.com to see if they’ll refund or replace depending when you bought it!


----------



## itslaurlaur

Such a beautiful morning, enjoying my PSM with some matcha and macaroons


----------



## hollyyih

FYI, they ended up refunding me for the PSM since I was only 2 days outside the extended returns window for holiday purchases.

I still really like the PSM so thinking about the reverse PSM. Has anyone had problems with the peeling on the reverse canvas? I heard the monogram part can still peel... I've never had any of my LV canvas items peel before and most of my monogram items are MIU.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

hollyyih said:


> FYI, they ended up refunding me for the PSM since I was only 2 days outside the extended returns window for holiday purchases.
> 
> I still really like the PSM so thinking about the reverse PSM. Has anyone had problems with the peeling on the reverse canvas? I heard the monogram part can still peel... I've never had any of my LV canvas items peel before and most of my monogram items are MIU.



the reverse canvas has actually been very good (the reverse bag i have is miu as well, SD not TX), in both the new and old models. i've only experienced issues with the monogram part of the bag lol. overall, reverse has held up much better than monogram (again speaking from having both monogram and reverse in new and old models; with them being mif/miu)


----------



## redjellybean

I really like the mini, my concern is that i m middle-aged, does it fit for my age? Too juvenile ?


----------



## lemondln

I would buy one if they have it in DE print


----------



## Missydora

redjellybean said:


> I really like the mini, my concern is that i m middle-aged, does it fit for my age? Too juvenile ?


I'm nearly 50 and had the same thoughts as u on this bag .  But then Ive had a bit of a mindset overhaul journey  over the last few years. It does kinda suck that  as we get older we expected to do and go a certain way in style and direction it's kinda a sad.  I'm not going down that road.

 I'm one of those that believe that we only have this one life and it's on this planet.  So might aswell make the most of our limited stay here.  I intend to carry on and enjoy things that make  'me' happy and not what is expected of me from social norms.  I tell u it's been so liberating to just let go.  I pulled the trigger and bought the bag  few weeks back . I wear her crossbody and use it everyday . It's a  fun little bag, informal looking super casual. Really fits my lifestyle at the moment so enjoyable to use. Don't know what I was fretting about.  I recommend you try her if u can.  But you are not too old


----------



## bugn

redjellybean said:


> I really like the mini, my concern is that i m middle-aged, does it fit for my age? Too juvenile ?



I am 54.  Age is just a number. If you love it, who cares what others think. Whenever I think that way about getting older, I just google search Betsey Johnson. She will live forever with her youthful mindset. ~ XOXO


----------



## bfly

Missydora said:


> I'm nearly 50 and had the same thoughts as u on this bag .  But then Ive had a bit of a mindset overhaul journey  over the last few years. It does kinda suck that  as we get older we expected to do and go a certain way in style and direction it's kinda a sad.  I'm not going down that road.
> 
> I'm one of those that believe that we only have this one life and it's on this planet.  So might aswell make the most of our limited stay here.  I intend to carry on and enjoy things that make  'me' happy and not what is expected of me from social norms.  I tell u it's been so liberating to just let go.  I pulled the trigger and bought the bag  few weeks back . I wear her crossbody and use it everyday . It's a  fun little bag, informal looking super casual. Really fits my lifestyle at the moment so enjoyable to use. Don't know what I was fretting about.  I recommend you try her if u can.  But you are not too old



+1
Age is just a number. Do what makes your heart sings. I’m a middle age woman as well but I don’t care what other people say or think. I bought my psm with my own money and happy wearing it. Mostly I carry it crossbody, never as a backpack, scared of pick pocket


----------



## kimmchi

rainbowneko said:


> Yup just got mine replaced! When I asked the SA whether is it manufacturing defects he didn't answer me and he just went to the storeroom and got a new bag to replace it. I plan to sell the new bag because i really foreseeing this new version of the bag is going to have the same zip issues even though they "pushed" the zipline outside the bag.
> 
> tbh the palm spring bag design is really nice but because of this zip and canvas glazing coming off issues are making hate this bag and want to get off from my hand asap :/
> 
> Even though the palm spring mini was made in France, tbh there were still quality issues!!! in store, where I was shown another mini palm spring, the front leather tag piece, the stamping was slightly slanted. i wondered how LV managed its quality these days.
> 
> My neverfull tote back is almost 2 years old and the base of the bag, one of the square in the canvas, the glazing starts to rub off and lv is unable to repair it for me :o


Wow I hope I get as lucky as you. My PSM also has that peeling problem around the zipper pull. I hope they don’t tell me it’s just normal wear. It was super easy for you? What did you say to them? I passed by the other day at a boutique, but I was in a rush, so I quickly showed one of the associates. She was like this is normal wear since it’s been over 2 years. But yours was 3 years no? TIA


----------



## cabakim

I have 2 Palm Springs minis. I purchased both bags from online. The left one was made in the US and the right one was made in Spain. The canvas on the bags are different. The US one is more stiff and the print is more dull, these things are more noticeable in person. How can I make sure that they are both authentic?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

cabakim said:


> I have 2 Palm Springs minis. I purchased both bags from online. The left one was made in the US and the right one was made in Spain. The canvas on the bags are different. The US one is more stiff and the print is more dull, these things are more noticeable in person. How can I make sure that they are both authentic?



both are authetic. canvas can vary from country/factory of manufacture


----------



## beremy123

Hello! I just bought my PSM ~3 weeks ago. It was my first designer purchase so I was really excited but it's seriously been such a rollercoaster haha. I initially ordered the bag online but have had to exchange it twice now due to irregularities/defects. I looked at 10 different PSMs at the Beverly Hills flagship store before choosing this one, as it was the one with the best alignment (honestly shocked that most of them were so bad...). But now that I've had the bag for a few weeks I still feel that there are a few irregularities I'm not completely happy with  Should I just return the bag (and risk being banned from LV) or keep it? I love the look of it but I wish the quality was more consistent!! The things I'm noticing are that the canvas lip above the zipper is irregularly puffed out in some areas (whereas on other pictures I've seen that it lies flat along the entire surface), the stitching on the right side isn't completely straight, and the alignment on the back/bottom is a bit off. Also disappointed that LV service has been seriously lacking, every time I mention something to an SA I feel like they get annoyed with me... what do you guys think I should do?


----------



## cabakim

Thank you so much!



raspberrysyrup said:


> both are authetic. canvas can vary from country/factory of manufacture


----------



## raspberrysyrup

beremy123 said:


> Hello! I just bought my PSM ~3 weeks ago. It was my first designer purchase so I was really excited but it's seriously been such a rollercoaster haha. I initially ordered the bag online but have had to exchange it twice now due to irregularities/defects. I looked at 10 different PSMs at the Beverly Hills flagship store before choosing this one, as it was the one with the best alignment (honestly shocked that most of them were so bad...). But now that I've had the bag for a few weeks I still feel that there are a few irregularities I'm not completely happy with  Should I just return the bag (and risk being banned from LV) or keep it? I love the look of it but I wish the quality was more consistent!! The things I'm noticing are that the canvas lip above the zipper is irregularly puffed out in some areas (whereas on other pictures I've seen that it lies flat along the entire surface), the stitching on the right side isn't completely straight, and the alignment on the back/bottom is a bit off. Also disappointed that LV service has been seriously lacking, every time I mention something to an SA I feel like they get annoyed with me... what do you guys think I should do?



great bag imo!! i would def keep it, to my standards and i’m quite picky i don’t see flaws.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

beremy123 said:


> Hello! I just bought my PSM ~3 weeks ago. It was my first designer purchase so I was really excited but it's seriously been such a rollercoaster haha. I initially ordered the bag online but have had to exchange it twice now due to irregularities/defects. I looked at 10 different PSMs at the Beverly Hills flagship store before choosing this one, as it was the one with the best alignment (honestly shocked that most of them were so bad...). But now that I've had the bag for a few weeks I still feel that there are a few irregularities I'm not completely happy with  Should I just return the bag (and risk being banned from LV) or keep it? I love the look of it but I wish the quality was more consistent!! The things I'm noticing are that the canvas lip above the zipper is irregularly puffed out in some areas (whereas on other pictures I've seen that it lies flat along the entire surface), the stitching on the right side isn't completely straight, and the alignment on the back/bottom is a bit off. Also disappointed that LV service has been seriously lacking, every time I mention something to an SA I feel like they get annoyed with me... what do you guys think I should do?


i posted about a similar dilemma a few months ago - and take it from someone that was in your exact shoes, i had a pretty much nearly perfect bag but still wasn't satisfied because of a small detail i noticed, so i ended up going back to the store maybe 4-5 times and looked at 10 PSMs or more each time with my CA (we have a great relationship btw, so this is not something i'd recommend doing with any CAs unless its something they offer because i can see how it can be frustrating on the CA's end), and in the end, i kept the one i originally had because through the 50+ PSMs i saw, just every single one of them was more disappointing / had even more flaws. and reflecting on it now, yeah i guess going that many times gave me a peace of mind that i had the "best" PSMs out there of what could have been offered to me, but was it worth my time going in that many times ? i'm not sure. i've used my bag non-stop every day now for the past 2 months and honestly the one little tiny flaw goes unnoticed, i sometimes even forget about it now unless i'm staring at the bag. just like many people in this thread mentions, it honestly is up to you at the end of the day for how much do those flaws bother you ? is it something you can look past, or is it something that you're going to be bothered by every time you use your bag ? if its the latter, then its not really worth keeping a bag you're not happy with. personally, looking at the photos you posted, you honestly have a really good one (and trust me, i looked at a lot of them LOL) - i hope this helps


----------



## beremy123

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i posted about a similar dilemma a few months ago - and take it from someone that was in your exact shoes, i had a pretty much nearly perfect bag but still wasn't satisfied because of a small detail i noticed, so i ended up going back to the store maybe 4-5 times and looked at 10 PSMs or more each time with my CA (we have a great relationship btw, so this is not something i'd recommend doing with any CAs unless its something they offer because i can see how it can be frustrating on the CA's end), and in the end, i kept the one i originally had because through the 50+ PSMs i saw, just every single one of them was more disappointing / had even more flaws. and reflecting on it now, yeah i guess going that many times gave me a peace of mind that i had the "best" PSMs out there of what could have been offered to me, but was it worth my time going in that many times ? i'm not sure. i've used my bag non-stop every day now for the past 2 months and honestly the one little tiny flaw goes unnoticed, i sometimes even forget about it now unless i'm staring at the bag. just like many people in this thread mentions, it honestly is up to you at the end of the day for how much do those flaws bother you ? is it something you can look past, or is it something that you're going to be bothered by every time you use your bag ? if its the latter, then its not really worth keeping a bag you're not happy with. personally, looking at the photos you posted, you honestly have a really good one (and trust me, i looked at a lot of them LOL) - i hope this helps


Omg thank you for sharing your experience with me! At least I'm not the only one going through something similar and obsessing over these small details haha. Since this was my first LV purchase I don't have any relationships with CAs that I'd feel comfortable bringing my bag in again. The small little flaws do bother me a little bit, but only because I'm dropping $2000 on this and feel like it should be absolutely perfect for that price. But I do know I'll get a ton of use out of this bag and it definitely fits my lifestyle and is still such a cute piece. Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## kimmchi

cabakim said:


> I have 2 Palm Springs minis. I purchased both bags from online. The left one was made in the US and the right one was made in Spain. The canvas on the bags are different. The US one is more stiff and the print is more dull, these things are more noticeable in person. How can I make sure that they are both authentic?


The same happened with my multi Pochette purchase. One was France and the other was USA. The 2 canvases were completely different like yours. I brought it into the boutique and they said it is completely normal. Especially since they came from two factories. The canvas is just different.


----------



## spdent

beremy123 said:


> Hello! I just bought my PSM ~3 weeks ago. It was my first designer purchase so I was really excited but it's seriously been such a rollercoaster haha. I initially ordered the bag online but have had to exchange it twice now due to irregularities/defects. I looked at 10 different PSMs at the Beverly Hills flagship store before choosing this one, as it was the one with the best alignment (honestly shocked that most of them were so bad...). But now that I've had the bag for a few weeks I still feel that there are a few irregularities I'm not completely happy with  Should I just return the bag (and risk being banned from LV) or keep it? I love the look of it but I wish the quality was more consistent!! The things I'm noticing are that the canvas lip above the zipper is irregularly puffed out in some areas (whereas on other pictures I've seen that it lies flat along the entire surface), the stitching on the right side isn't completely straight, and the alignment on the back/bottom is a bit off. Also disappointed that LV service has been seriously lacking, every time I mention something to an SA I feel like they get annoyed with me... what do you guys think I should do?



I went through this roller coaster as well. I looked at 10 different PSM at 5 different LV locations and FINALLY found a near perfect one and it happened to be the only one I found to have been made in France. 8 out of the 10 were all made in US and 1 other one was made in Spain. All of the US made ones had flaws i couldn't get past. I felt so lucky to have found my almost perfect one and am now completely content with it. The alignment was perfect, handle was nice and centered, no split on the canvas by the zipper, black tab was pretty centered with decent stamping, the only flaw was that there were some dents in the back which I didn't care too much about bc it wouldn't show when I wear it. After this experience, I realized that you will never find a 100% perfect PSM but you need to come to terms with what flaws you can tolerate and assess if you want to keep it or not. For me, it was so worth going through various locations and comparing to find the MIF one.


----------



## Raaz

raspberrysyrup said:


> great bag imo!! i would def keep it, to my standards and i’m quite picky i don’t see flaws.


I had similar experience and decided not to keep it at all. IMO it seemed likely the flaws would get worse over time and usage plus I deserve better for my hard earned money.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

beremy123 said:


> Omg thank you for sharing your experience with me! At least I'm not the only one going through something similar and obsessing over these small details haha. Since this was my first LV purchase I don't have any relationships with CAs that I'd feel comfortable bringing my bag in again. The small little flaws do bother me a little bit, but only because I'm dropping $2000 on this and feel like it should be absolutely perfect for that price. But I do know I'll get a ton of use out of this bag and it definitely fits my lifestyle and is still such a cute piece. Thank you so much for your input!


its quite a lot of money, so you really have to evaluate / see for yourself how much you can look past those flaws or not. its not an inexpensive bag, so just make sure at the end of the day you will be happy with the purchase, flaws or not. its not worth spending that much if you are going to be bothered. i completely agree with all the following replies that its really about what flaws you can tolerate because the PSM is bound to have flaws (unfortunately).


----------



## cabakim

Thank you so much for this info! I did not know this!



kimmchi said:


> The same happened with my multi Pochette purchase. One was France and the other was USA. The 2 canvases were completely different like yours. I brought it into the boutique and they said it is completely normal. Especially since they came from two factories. The canvas is just different.


----------



## rainbowneko

kimmchi said:


> Wow I hope I get as lucky as you. My PSM also has that peeling problem around the zipper pull. I hope they don’t tell me it’s just normal wear. It was super easy for you? What did you say to them? I passed by the other day at a boutique, but I was in a rush, so I quickly showed one of the associates. She was like this is normal wear since it’s been over 2 years. But yours was 3 years no? TIA



Hello!! Sorry for the late reply as I am not an active user in purse forum :/

Mine peeling was really bad till the extent that the lv logo print wore off as well (refer to the attached image).

I just went in and asked the sales associate whether is it possible to exchange a new piece and provided all the necessary documents eg. invoice.

I don't think its a normal wear and tear issue tho! My mum had a speedy 25 for 10+ years and the glaze was intact.

I would advise you to go to another LV store to try, anyways its a design defect so, by right LV should be responsible for it.

Good luck!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

to my dismay, my PSM started peeling in the cavas in the corners of the front pocket just like many others in this thread have experienced  ... i know its not due to the charm, because the charm doesn’t even hit the corners of the pocket, and this has never happened to any of my other LV pieces when i put the charm on either... and i REALLY baby my bags too.. i know most will say bring it back to my CA but i’m so sad it took me this long to find the “perfect” one then this happens ... its only been 2 months of use too !! question for those that this has happened to, did you ever try just leaving it ? will it get worse or just stay where it is ? did your CA take it back no questions asked knowing its not just a “wear and tear” issue ?


----------



## vivianwynn

amanda.tnguyen said:


> to my dismay, my PSM started peeling in the cavas in the corners of the front pocket just like many others in this thread have experienced  ... i know its not due to the charm, because the charm doesn’t even hit the corners of the pocket, and this has never happened to any of my other LV pieces when i put the charm on either... and i REALLY baby my bags too.. i know most will say bring it back to my CA but i’m so sad it took me this long to find the “perfect” one then this happens ... its only been 2 months of use too !! question for those that this has happened to, did you ever try just leaving it ? will it get worse or just stay where it is ? did your CA take it back no questions asked knowing its not just a “wear and tear” issue ?


Mine peeled at all of the corners and I had it since august last year. It was made in texas but it was better than the first two I exchanged. Even though I try to rotate bags each week, I think its inevitable and the bag is just going to peel eventually. I noticed it about a month in and I don't think peeling got any worse.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

vivianwynn said:


> Mine peeled at all of the corners and I had it since august last year. It was made in texas but it was better than the first two I exchanged. Even though I try to rotate bags each week, I think its inevitable and the bag is just going to peel eventually. I noticed it about a month in and I don't think peeling got any worse.


so the first two you exchanged all had peeling too..? at least it hasn’t gotten any worse (only positive i see in this LOL) that’s my fear is that i go and return/exchange this one then the next one peels as well and its an endless cycle..


----------



## vivianwynn

amanda.tnguyen said:


> so the first two you exchanged all had peeling too..? at least it hasn’t gotten any worse (only positive i see in this LOL) that’s my fear is that i go and return/exchange this one then the next one peels as well and its an endless cycle..


I exchanged the first one because there was too much canvas? or something on the front flap and gave it a very wavy/bumpy structure. Second one did start to peel but I exchanged it because I found a loose thread after a month haha Honestly I just think its the way the bag is designed. I would definitely bring it in if it somehow peeled near the zipper though.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

vivianwynn said:


> I exchanged the first one because there was too much canvas? or something on the front flap and gave it a very wavy/bumpy structure. Second one did start to peel but I exchanged it because I found a loose thread after a month haha Honestly I just think its the way the bag is designed. I would definitely bring it in if it somehow peeled near the zipper though.


i see, i think its reassuring (but still stupid that we have to “accept” these flaws for this bag) at least that the peeling doesn’t get worse than what it is - i think i’m going to reach out to my CA and see what she says. if i have to exchange for a second one and it peels again, i probably at that rate would either keep it (i love the bag just so much) or just return it completely for another bag


----------



## vivianwynn

amanda.tnguyen said:


> i see, i think its reassuring (but still stupid that we have to “accept” these flaws for this bag) at least that the peeling doesn’t get worse than what it is - i think i’m going to reach out to my CA and see what she says. if i have to exchange for a second one and it peels again, i probably at that rate would either keep it (i love the bag just so much) or just return it completely for another bag


 Same here it was one of my dream bags for 2 years lol I can't see myself returning mine even with the flaws. At the end of the day, do what makes you happy, especially since we spent our hard earned money on it!


----------



## southlake01

beremy123 said:


> Hello! I just bought my PSM ~3 weeks ago. It was my first designer purchase so I was really excited but it's seriously been such a rollercoaster haha. I initially ordered the bag online but have had to exchange it twice now due to irregularities/defects. I looked at 10 different PSMs at the Beverly Hills flagship store before choosing this one, as it was the one with the best alignment (honestly shocked that most of them were so bad...). But now that I've had the bag for a few weeks I still feel that there are a few irregularities I'm not completely happy with  Should I just return the bag (and risk being banned from LV) or keep it? I love the look of it but I wish the quality was more consistent!! The things I'm noticing are that the canvas lip above the zipper is irregularly puffed out in some areas (whereas on other pictures I've seen that it lies flat along the entire surface), the stitching on the right side isn't completely straight, and the alignment on the back/bottom is a bit off. Also disappointed that LV service has been seriously lacking, every time I mention something to an SA I feel like they get annoyed with me... what do you guys think I should do?



Why would you be banned from LV? Is there a limit to returns? I've never heard this before!


----------



## beremy123

southlake01 said:


> Why would you be banned from LV? Is there a limit to returns? I've never heard this before!



The SA basically told me that the manager approved my exchange but warned me that I should be absolutely sure that was the bag I wanted because I had already exchanged it once before. He said he had a long-time client that got banned from shopping at LV for 2 years for making too many returns/exchanges! Idk if this policy varies between stores but it sounds like it's up to the discretion of each manager? He said it was an effort to prevent people from reselling/fakes (which I assume is why they limit how many bags you can buy per year, although you can certainly get around that if you have a relationship with an SA)


----------



## Pug33

Just got my PSM yesterday. It’s my very first LV online order from the Canada website. Order was shipped from Louisville KY. Was surprised that the bag was made in Spain. Can’t wait to take this beauty out  I’ve attached to the zipper pull a coin purse with a bag charm and it seems to make it easier to pull the zipper. Interestingly, there’s an invoice inserted in the plastic insert on top of the shipping box and it looks like an internal invoice from LV North America to LV Canada with an invoice price of CAD$1492.95. I paid CAD $2690 + 12% sales tax for my bag. So it looks like this could be the cost of the bag? Has anyone seen any invoice like that on your shipping boxes?


----------



## amm4675

I was really excited about my PSM I got in store yesterday until I read this thread now I’m second guessing because it was made in TX should I be worried? The alignment looks good to me and no cuts or any issues I see.


----------



## LittleStar88

amm4675 said:


> I was really excited about my PSM I got in store yesterday until I read this thread now I’m second guessing because it was made in TX should I be worried? The alignment looks good to me and no cuts or any issues I see.



Mine is made in TX and is great! Yours looks fine. Enjoy your cutePSM!


----------



## amm4675

LittleStar88 said:


> Mine is made in TX and is great! Yours looks fine. Enjoy your cutePSM!


Thank you! I also just compared it to my MIF nano noe and the PSM canvas for sure feels way softer and nicer. Guess it’s just luck of the draw.


----------



## luxurylucy

Should I be concerned? I got my PSM four months ago. It’s made in Spain. This left bottom tag is peeling and I can see the right bottom tag starting to peel too.

Should I take it back to the store? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

luxurylucy said:


> Should I be concerned? I got my PSM four months ago. It’s made in Spain. This left bottom tag is peeling and I can see the right bottom tag starting to peel too.
> 
> Should I take it back to the store? Does anyone else have this problem?



glazig off the tab is lifting, its an easy repair. take it into the store and let them send it out for repair


----------



## luxurylucy

raspberrysyrup said:


> glazig off the tab is lifting, its an easy repair. take it into the store and let them send it out for repair


 Thanks for the tip! Does LV usually do this type of repair for free?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

luxurylucy said:


> Thanks for the tip! Does LV usually do this type of repair for free?



given how new it is, should be.


----------



## iuvcoach

So happy I finally decided to try this bag out!! I am loving it and how easy it is to use.


----------



## OCMomof3

redjellybean said:


> I really like the mini, my concern is that i m middle-aged, does it fit for my age? Too juvenile ?


I'm just about to pull the trigger on this bag, and actually asked my 19 year old daughter (who is painfully honest) if I was too old to carry this bag cross body. I'm almost 49, and am always told I look much younger than my age....but I have started being concerned about these things. I have never owned a backpack-style luxury piece before, though I'm a long time luxury bag buyer. My husband and my daughter both thought I was being ridiculous. So I guess I'll go for it!


----------



## OCMomof3

Curious. What do you all use the loop at the bottom for? Anything? Or just ignore as a style element?


----------



## bfly

OCMomof3 said:


> Curious. What do you all use the loop at the bottom for? Anything? Or just ignore as a style element?



I don’t use it at all. They say to hang your scarf but I leave it alone.


----------



## OCMomof3

bfly said:


> I don’t use it at all. They say to hang your scarf but I leave it alone.


Thank you!


----------



## xcindychen

I just got a PSM from bloomies and my only concern is that I cannot find the made in tag or the date tag? I got the little cards that says it is made in USA BUT I cannot find the date and made in tags in the bag. I even looked in the small pocket and also the bottom of the bag... anyone else has this issue?


----------



## cjl48

OCMomof3 said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on this bag, and actually asked my 19 year old daughter (who is painfully honest) if I was too old to carry this bag cross body. I'm almost 49, and am always told I look much younger than my age....but I have started being concerned about these things. I have never owned a backpack-style luxury piece before, though I'm a long time luxury bag buyer. My husband and my daughter both thought I was being ridiculous. So I guess I'll go for it!


I’m 48 and I just ordered one!


----------



## vivianwynn

xcindychen said:


> I just got a PSM from bloomies and my only concern is that I cannot find the made in tag or the date tag? I got the little cards that says it is made in USA BUT I cannot find the date and made in tags in the bag. I even looked in the small pocket and also the bottom of the bag... anyone else has this issue?


I think they started removing date code tags beginning of March for newly produced bags. There’s a chip in them and SA have an app that can scan them to see the production week  or something like that.


----------



## bella89

OCMomof3 said:


> Curious. What do you all use the loop at the bottom for? Anything? Or just ignore as a style element?



I was told it was to balance the bag so it sits upright.


----------



## cjl48

vivianwynn said:


> I think they started removing date code tags beginning of March for newly produced bags. There’s a chip in them and SA have an app that can scan them to see the production week  or something like that.





vivianwynn said:


> I think they started removing date code tags beginning of March for newly produced bags. There’s a chip in them and SA have an app that can scan them to see the production week  or something like that.


this is response I received when I asked about no date code in the bag I got.


----------



## OCMomof3

cjl48 said:


> this is response I received when I asked about no date code in the bag I got.


Thanks for including this! Very interesting. They don't directly reference the "chip".


----------



## OCMomof3

cjl48 said:


> I’m 48 and I just ordered one!


Yay! I picked mine up today. Life is too short to pass up a fun bag!


----------



## OCMomof3

iuvcoach said:


> So happy I finally decided to try this bag out!! I am loving it and how easy it is to use.


So cute! Congrats! I love the tiny box it comes with, too. All of my other LV bags are larger, so I have only had the big boxes until now.


----------



## balen.girl

OCMomof3 said:


> Yay! I picked mine up today. Life is too short to pass up a fun bag!


Congratulations.. This little one is one of my favorite bag ever.. Enjoy yours.


----------



## OCMomof3

balen.girl said:


> Congratulations.. This little one is one of my favorite bag ever.. Enjoy yours.


Thank you! It sure is a cute little piece!


----------



## theclairebear

Here’s my “My World Tour” Palm Springs Mini! I picked this beauty up November 21, 2017 and have literally worn her every day since up until about a month ago LOL! She’s held up beautifully considering I do NOT baby my bags - she’s been on many adventures & is very very loved!


----------



## freemouse

Raaz said:


> I had similar experience and decided not to keep it at all. IMO it seemed likely the flaws would get worse over time and usage plus I deserve better for my hard earned money.


I'm sending mine back today, the sides are just like beremys pics (which didn't bother me) but c'mon, the front?? Like a drunk person lined it up. For 2 grand, don't send me someone else's return, it's obvious from the way the straps were packed that someone else already rejected the thing, and for good reason. Getting turned off the brand with stuff like this. I'd check country of manufacture if I knew where it was.


----------



## themole

Well.. I have been wanting a PSM since it was released and just made my first LV purchase. I was super excited and opened the box to see the bag- and I am confused. I would love your help! Am I crazy or did someone not align the bag properly to sew it the right way- it looks super wonky. Does it make sense for me to pay like $700 more for the my lv world tour to make sure this bag is made to order and from france? I don't understand why LV has allowed bag rejects to be circulating. Should I just take my money and go to a leathermaker and get a custom made bag for way less? Or do I just try again?

I don't intend to buy any other newer LV models, I am a huge fan of LV vintage bags only, but I was saving up for the PSM specifically since I love backpack purses.


----------



## bella89

themole said:


> Well.. I have been wanting a PSM since it was released and just made my first LV purchase. I was super excited and opened the box to see the bag- and I am confused. I would love your help! Am I crazy or did someone not align the bag properly to sew it the right way- it looks super wonky. Does it make sense for me to pay like $700 more for the my lv world tour to make sure this bag is made to order and from france? I don't understand why LV has allowed bag rejects to be circulating. Should I just take my money and go to a leathermaker and get a custom made bag for way less? Or do I just try again?
> 
> I don't intend to buy any other newer LV models, I am a huge fan of LV vintage bags only, but I was saving up for the PSM specifically since I love backpack purses.



I mean, your alignment looks good to me and I would keep it but I'm not the bag's owner.  I personally am not as concerned about alignment as other people, but I understand why it's important.  If you are going to be upset about it, return it.  I have horrible buyer's remorse so I know what it's like to hold onto something but then doubt yourself.  It's best to just let it go rather than keep thinking, "ugh, why did I keep this?"  

I took a picture of my reverse PSM's back for you to see.  This bag is over 3(? I think?  Not completely sure but it's the old version anyway) years old but this way you can see my alignment.


----------



## themole

bella89 said:


> I mean, your alignment looks good to me and I would keep it but I'm not the bag's owner.  I personally am not as concerned about alignment as other people, but I understand why it's important.  If you are going to be upset about it, return it.  I have horrible buyer's remorse so I know what it's like to hold onto something but then doubt yourself.  It's best to just let it go rather than keep thinking, "ugh, why did I keep this?"
> 
> I took a picture of my reverse PSM's back for you to see.  This bag is over 3(? I think?  Not completely sure but it's the old version anyway) years old but this way you can see my alignment.
> View attachment 5053253


Thank you for your response! I will be visiting an LV store in a neighboring state and they have some PSMs in stock for me to be able to compare! It looks like the canvas for the reverse mono has held up well!


----------



## LittleStar88

themole said:


> Well.. I have been wanting a PSM since it was released and just made my first LV purchase. I was super excited and opened the box to see the bag- and I am confused. I would love your help! Am I crazy or did someone not align the bag properly to sew it the right way- it looks super wonky. Does it make sense for me to pay like $700 more for the my lv world tour to make sure this bag is made to order and from france? I don't understand why LV has allowed bag rejects to be circulating. Should I just take my money and go to a leathermaker and get a custom made bag for way less? Or do I just try again?
> 
> I don't intend to buy any other newer LV models, I am a huge fan of LV vintage bags only, but I was saving up for the PSM specifically since I love backpack purses.



Have you tried stuffing it to see if it fills out better? I think your alignment is fine, just sits funny being new with nothing in it?

At the end of the day if you are not happy with it, return it. It's a lot to spend if you are not 100% about it.


----------



## themole

LittleStar88 said:


> Have you tried stuffing it to see if it fills out better? I think your alignment is fine, just sits funny being new with nothing in it?
> 
> At the end of the day if you are not happy with it, return it. It's a lot to spend if you are not 100% about it.


I think my issue is less with alignment and more with the puckering and weird stitching at the top. The last picture shows that one ring is higher than the other and then there is a dent between the two on the top.


----------



## LittleStar88

themole said:


> I think my issue is less with alignment and more with the puckering and weird stitching at the top. The last picture shows that one ring is higher than the other and then there is a dent between the two on the top.



Try stuffing it to see if it will fill out. If it doesn't and you aren't in love, then return and try again.


----------



## themole

LittleStar88 said:


> Try stuffing it to see if it will fill out. If it doesn't and you aren't in love, then return and try again.


I stuffed it- it still looks like a weird stitching job on the top. Thanks for the suggestion- it helped resolve my anxiety. I hope you have a great rest of your night!


----------



## LittleStar88

themole said:


> I stuffed it- it still looks like a weird stitching job on the top. Thanks for the suggestion- it helped resolve my anxiety. I hope you have a great rest of your night!



Sorry that didn't solve the problem... These bags can be so hit or miss. I hope you can find a good one!


----------



## ManyMoons

themole said:


> Well.. I have been wanting a PSM since it was released and just made my first LV purchase. I was super excited and opened the box to see the bag- and I am confused. I would love your help! Am I crazy or did someone not align the bag properly to sew it the right way- it looks super wonky. Does it make sense for me to pay like $700 more for the my lv world tour to make sure this bag is made to order and from france? I don't understand why LV has allowed bag rejects to be circulating. Should I just take my money and go to a leathermaker and get a custom made bag for way less? Or do I just try again?
> 
> I don't intend to buy any other newer LV models, I am a huge fan of LV vintage bags only, but I was saving up for the PSM specifically since I love backpack purses.


Hi, there! Hope you returned it. Many of us here went through similar defectives bags sent/sold ( several times )as if nobody in the process saw the obvious horrific “craftsmanship.” It’s a wonderful bag but like stated above it’s a hit or miss. Mostly a “miss”.

Your PSM was made in the US given the shifted to the back top handle alignment. Probably TX factory as they allow their newly hired “artisans” to practice at our expense.


----------



## Mori_K

Hi everyone, I bought the PSM from the Louis Vuitton Boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the label today, I realized that label is stamped "made in franco" instead of "made in france". I'm a bit wary of the authenticity now, and I'm wondering if I should bring it back to the Louis Vuitton boutique....


----------



## stellaacmes

Hi Everyone, 

I just got a Palm Springs mini and I noticed that there seems to be some Mis alignment on the bag. The front part is crinkled.

I tried asking my SA if I can exchange it and they said no as it was an exchange and all bags don’t align perfectly, I can just stuff it.

Will this misalignment affect the canvas in the long run?


----------



## ManyMoons

stellaacmes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got a Palm Springs mini and I noticed that there seems to be some Mis alignment on the bag. The front part is crinkled.
> 
> I tried asking my SA if I can exchange it and they said no as it was an exchange and all bags don’t align perfectly, I can just stuff it.
> 
> Will this misalignment affect the canvas in the long run?


Hi, you should definitely try stuffing - it often offsets small canvas wrinkling. Yours looks like an unfortunate puckering area due to pinched stitching though.


----------



## k5ml3k

ManyMoons said:


> Hi, you should definitely try stuffing - it often offsets small canvas wrinkling. Yours looks like an unfortunate puckering area due to pinched stitching though.



I agree. I personally would  return/exchange...


----------



## stellaacmes

k5ml3k said:


> I agree. I personally would  return/exchange...


Thanks!! They won’t exchange it though


----------



## onlyk

Mori_K said:


> Hi everyone, I bought the PSM from the Louis Vuitton Boutique a few months ago. Upon closer inspection of the label today, I realized that label is stamped "made in franco" instead of "made in france". I'm a bit wary of the authenticity now, and I'm wondering if I should bring it back to the Louis Vuitton boutique....
> 
> View attachment 5059417
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059418


Y


stellaacmes said:


> Thanks!! They won’t exchange it though


Just resell it easy to resell brand new and it is very difficult to get


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New empreinte PSM coming for fall!


----------



## qp24

Hi everyone. I just got my bag. What do you think of the alignment? This is made in usa.


----------



## Missydora

qp24 said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my bag. What do you think of the alignment? This is made in usa.


The alignment is too off for my liking.  It like I'm having blurred double vision.  I would return.


----------



## ManyMoons

qp24 said:


> Hi everyone. I just got my bag. What do you think of the alignment? This is made in usa.


It is a little.. 3D looking. I’d often fixate on that if it was my bag.

Does the black tab with LV Paris look a little crooked or just the picture angle? That with the almost a double alignment would be enough grounds to return.


----------



## qp24

@Missydora @ManyMoons Thank you much for your advice. Yes the black tab with LV Paris is a bit crooked. I also exchanged my rosalie coin purse today because the stitching was super crooked


----------



## chichi77

I just got my palm springs mini backpack today!! It is super hard to find one, and I ended up ordering on Fashionphile. It is in excellent condition, and I believe it is nearly brand new. Although it is made in the US, the alignment is so so great. 

My main concern is two of the bottom black leather are obviously peeling... Any advice on whether I should return or not?  I want it so badly for a couple of weeks, but no luck see it in stock. I called CS today, and they said there's no stock in the state, I should go to Honolulu to find one. Should I return this one, or keep this one?


----------



## ManyMoons

qp24 said:


> @Missydora @ManyMoons Thank you much for your advice. Yes the black tab with LV Paris is a bit crooked. I also exchanged my rosalie coin purse today because the stitching was super crooked


Thare will be a better one for you. Don’t settle.


----------



## ManyMoons

chichi77 said:


> I just got my palm springs mini backpack today!! It is super hard to find one, and I ended up ordering on Fashionphile. It is in excellent condition, and I believe it is nearly brand new. Although it is made in the US, the alignment is so so great.
> 
> My main concern is two of the bottom black leather are obviously peeling... Any advice on whether I should return or not?  I want it so badly for a couple of weeks, but no luck see it in stock. I called CS today, and they said there's no stock in the state, I should go to Honolulu to find one. Should I return this one, or keep this one?


Mine was brand new and the leather peeled the same places within 2 weeks. I was quite disappointed; now I just wear it. If you buy it new you’ll see the same result within a month. I’m pretty sure LV will fix them when I bring it to their repairs.


----------



## chichi77

ManyMoons said:


> Mine was brand new and the leather peeled the same places within 2 weeks. I was quite disappointed; now I just wear it. If you buy it new you’ll see the same result within a month. I’m pretty sure LV will fix them when I bring it to their repairs.



Thank you for sharing your experience!! I feel better now.  This is my first LV, and I'm so sad about their quality control these years... Since I bought it on Fashionphile, I worry that I won't get good LV service without a receipt.  Stalking this bag really harm my mental health, super exhausted.


----------



## ManyMoons

chichi77 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience!! I feel better now.  This is my first LV, and I'm so sad about their quality control these years... Since I bought it on Fashionphile, I worry that I won't get good LV service without a receipt.  Stalking this bag really harm my mental health, super exhausted.


LV ( so far ) have been great with that. They will not turn you down for a repair if you tell them you bought elsewhere. I do know that some people say the bag was a gift & that always worked.  Either way LV might charge a small fee but I’m OK with it. Yep, their canvas quality is very unfortunate nowadays!


----------



## bzzz_to_bee

I am really digging the luggage tag look with the PSM. Any idea on how easy it is to buy one from the LV store and could anyone confirm if this is the small or large size luggage tag?


----------



## Djh01

Hi everyone, this bag was purchased end of 2018 and has hardly been used. I just took it out of storage now and noticed peeling near the zipper and the tabs look like they’re starting to peel. Will LV still rectify this issue even though it’s been so many years? Thank you


----------



## Pookierox

Djh01 said:


> Hi everyone, this bag was purchased end of 2018 and has hardly been used. I just took it out of storage now and noticed peeling near the zipper and the tabs look like they’re starting to peel. Will LV still rectify this issue even though it’s been so many years? Thank you


I think it’s worth a shot to ask if it can be exchanged for a new style!


----------



## Pookierox

After returning 2 monogram Palm Springs Mini due to misalignments and looking at another 3. I’ve decided to go for the reverse and I am so happy I did. It’s soo perfect!! Also MIF! All the monograms with misalignments were MIU.

It was def a lot of work trying to find the “perfect” one, but I’m glad I found mine


----------



## elegantbags

themole said:


> Well.. I have been wanting a PSM since it was released and just made my first LV purchase. I was super excited and opened the box to see the bag- and I am confused. I would love your help! Am I crazy or did someone not align the bag properly to sew it the right way- it looks super wonky. Does it make sense for me to pay like $700 more for the my lv world tour to make sure this bag is made to order and from france? I don't understand why LV has allowed bag rejects to be circulating. Should I just take my money and go to a leathermaker and get a custom made bag for way less? Or do I just try again?
> 
> I don't intend to buy any other newer LV models, I am a huge fan of LV vintage bags only, but I was saving up for the PSM specifically since I love backpack purses.


I have been having similar problems. I’ve decided to wait until I’m lucky enough to get a PSM made in Europe. I think maybe the plant in Texas is relatively new and the workers are new? I don’t get it either. We are taking luxury bags, luxury standards. 
I hope it’s quickly addressed.


----------



## elegantbags

Pookierox said:


> After returning 2 monogram Palm Springs Mini due to misalignments and looking at another 3. I’ve decided to go for the reverse and I am so happy I did. It’s soo perfect!! Also MIF! All the monograms with misalignments were MIU.
> 
> It was def a lot of work trying to find the “perfect” one, but I’m glad I found mine
> 
> View attachment 5080005


Did you get it online or at the LV boutique?


----------



## Pookierox

elegantbags said:


> Did you get it online or at the LV boutique?


I was lucky to get this beauty at the boutique!


----------



## Djh01

chichi77 said:


> I just got my palm springs mini backpack today!! It is super hard to find one, and I ended up ordering on Fashionphile. It is in excellent condition, and I believe it is nearly brand new. Although it is made in the US, the alignment is so so great.
> 
> My main concern is two of the bottom black leather are obviously peeling... Any advice on whether I should return or not?  I want it so badly for a couple of weeks, but no luck see it in stock. I called CS today, and they said there's no stock in the state, I should go to Honolulu to find one. Should I return this one, or keep this one?


Update:
So I brought it to a store and they said that they would replace the canvas at the top of the bag. And they don’t do replacements on the older models anymore. I guess LV is able to fix canvas issues now. Hmmm


----------



## elegantbags

Djh01 said:


> Update:
> So I brought it to a store and they said that they would replace the canvas at the top of the bag. And they don’t do replacements on the older models anymore. I guess LV is able to fix canvas issues now. Hmmm





Djh01 said:


> Update:
> So I brought it to a store and they said that they would replace the canvas at the top of the bag. And they don’t do replacements on the older models anymore. I guess LV is able to fix canvas issues now. Hmmm


Is it with new zipper ?! Lucky you! If you want to keep it replace canvas. They are so hard to get.


----------



## elegantbags

Pookierox said:


> After returning 2 monogram Palm Springs Mini due to misalignments and looking at another 3. I’ve decided to go for the reverse and I am so happy I did. It’s soo perfect!! Also MIF! All the monograms with misalignments were MIU.
> 
> It was def a lot of work trying to find the “perfect” one, but I’m glad I found mine
> 
> View attachment 5080005


Where did you purchase?


----------



## Pookierox

elegantbags said:


> Where did you purchase?


From Macy’s Herald Square in NYC


----------



## elegantbags

elegantbags said:


> Where did you purchase?





Pookierox said:


> From Macy’s Herald Square in NYC


And you went into the store?  Or had it shipped? Your bag is gorgeous. I’m willing to go for the reverse also. Please help. I’ve sent back 2, also MIU.


----------



## elegantbags

Pookierox said:


> From Macy’s Herald Square in NYC





elegantbags said:


> If you’re from USA many are from USA. If from Australia....And other parts of Europe ,  MIF is common. ( after seeing many videos, that’s what I found) But with patience I hope I get lucky.





Pookierox said:


> From Macy’s Herald Square in NYC





elegantbags said:


> And you went into the store?  Or had it shipped? Your bag is gorgeous. I’m willing to go for the reverse also. Please help. I’ve sent back 2, also MIU.


Is this a May 2021 purchase. I’m kind of new. I don’t see a date you posted. Sorry.


----------



## Pookierox

elegantbags said:


> And you went into the store?  Or had it shipped? Your bag is gorgeous. I’m willing to go for the reverse also. Please help. I’ve sent back 2, also MIU.


Thank you! I had it shipped! I was able to locate it via client advisor over the phone. I asked to have a CA at the store to send me photos before purchasing. They had a monogram, but that was misaligned so I asked if they had a reverse and they did. I was def lucky to find one that was perfect.
I didn’t even ask where it was made because it was just so perfect. I assumed it was at least MIF because of where the handle was placed. Once I received it in the mail, I was right about it being MIF! I purchased my PSM a week ago.
I hope you are able to find your perfect one *crossing fingers*


----------



## runningthrough

Does anyone know how to restore the shape of my psm! I've tried stuffing it and even the light hair dryer technique and nothing


----------



## amajoh

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> New empreinte PSM coming for fall!



I cannot wait for this! I’ve already got my SA ready lol


----------



## elegantbags

Pookierox said:


> Thank you! I had it shipped! I was able to locate it via client advisor over the phone. I asked to have a CA at the store to send me photos before purchasing. They had a monogram, but that was misaligned so I asked if they had a reverse and they did. I was def lucky to find one that was perfect.
> I didn’t even ask where it was made because it was just so perfect. I assumed it was at least MIF because of where the handle was placed. Once I received it in the mail, I was right about it being MIF! I purchased my PSM a week ago.
> I hope you are able to find your perfect one *crossing fingers*


Thank you for that thoroughly report. Good for you! Enjoy enjoy. So at first
you had gone into the store, met with your CA to be on the look out , to text you pictures and there you have it,  your beautiful bag. Am I correct?
I will try and see if I am lucky with that.
How long before she/he contacted you, that you got the bag? Best to you.


----------



## Pookierox

elegantbags said:


> Thank you for that thoroughly report. Good for you! Enjoy enjoy. So at first
> you had gone into the store, met with your CA to be on the look out , to text you pictures and there you have it,  your beautiful bag. Am I correct?
> I will try and see if I am lucky with that.
> How long before she/he contacted you, that you got the bag? Best to you.


Yes, correct! Thank you!
She contacted me a few days later to let me know that they have both available.


----------



## elegantbags

Pookierox said:


> Yes, correct! Thank you!
> She contacted me a few days later to let me know that they have both available.


If I May, vm can you ask your CA if I can connect with her. If that is comfortable for her. So she can text me.  I’m in Jersey. So it’s not far to ship it. But with covid I prefer not to go into the City as of yet. I understand if not. Thank you. You think I want this bag?! Haha


----------



## elegantbags




----------



## elegantbags

elegantbags said:


> If I May, can you ask your CA if I can connect with her. If that is comfortable for her. So she can text me.  I’m in Jersey. So it’s not far to ship it. But with covid I prefer not to go into the City as of yet. I understand if not. Thank you. You think I want this bag?! Haha


----------



## oknicoleee

kimmchi said:


> Wow I hope I get as lucky as you. My PSM also has that peeling problem around the zipper pull. I hope they don’t tell me it’s just normal wear. It was super easy for you? What did you say to them? I passed by the other day at a boutique, but I was in a rush, so I quickly showed one of the associates. She was like this is normal wear since it’s been over 2 years. But yours was 3 years no? TIA




Same issue happening to my 2019 version. I really babied the zipper area since we all were aware of the issue before the new model came out. I'm in Toronto, but I called customer care for more info on the repair/replacement process and the advisor told me the repair centre in the States is closed due to Covid. Is this true? I decided to call my local boutique shortly after and they told me it would be no problem to send it for repair, but when I asked them about whether or not the repair centre is closed, they kept dodging the question. My worry is that my bag will be sent out/sit there for 10 weeks when the repair facility isn't even open? I'm not really impressed with the secrecy behind this, I wish they would just be honest so I can make an informed decision on how I want to proceed. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## qp24

I am planning to buy from ig shop/reseller. However, I am worried with the after sales service of LV. Any input about buying from personal shopper/resellers?

thanks


----------



## stephyazn

Hi all!
I was just wondering if I should return mine as well. I don’t have an LV in my city. But the whole state/province is in lockdown right now. I got mine online. The alignment is off which is fine. It’s the straps that kinda irk me. So i wanted some opinions. There are some gapping in the straps. The holes don’t align creating this gap.
Please let me know your thoughts. Should I return it or keep it due to the item always being out of stock all the time.


----------



## Jl91

Hey guys! I picked up my bag yesterday and just found this forum. Can you let me know if the alignments look okay with this bag? Are the sides suppose to be aligned? It also did not come with the date code, I did some research and found out my bag has the new microchip.
Thanks


----------



## qp24

Jl91 said:


> Hey guys! I picked up my bag yesterday and just found this forum. Can you let me know if the alignments look okay with this bag? Are the sides suppose to be aligned? It also did not come with the date code, I did some research and found out my bag has the new microchip.
> Thanks


 for me, it looks good! Sides are always like that. Where did you get it?


----------



## Jl91

qp24 said:


> for me, it looks good! Sides are always like that. Where did you get it?


Thank you! I got mine in Vancouver BC Canada at the LV boutique in holt renfrew


----------



## ohfrankie

stephyazn said:


> Hi all!
> I was just wondering if I should return mine as well. I don’t have an LV in my city. But the whole state/province is in lockdown right now. I got mine online. The alignment is off which is fine. It’s the straps that kinda irk me. So i wanted some opinions. There are some gapping in the straps. The holes don’t align creating this gap.
> Please let me know your thoughts. Should I return it or keep it due to the item always being out of stock all the time.


My straps do the exact same thing! I really don't mind, though. I'm usually a perfectionist and I have OCD tendencies, but for some reason, the imperfections on the PSMs don't bother me. I think it's because they bag themselves are so tiny. If I had the bigger sizes and the monogram was misaligned, it might bother me since it would be more noticeable. The mini is cute enough for me to look past it! 
Anyway, I think if you really wanted to return yours, you should do it sooner rather than later! You might have to wait to get it replaced, though.


----------



## stephyazn

ohfrankie said:


> My straps do the exact same thing! I really don't mind, though. I'm usually a perfectionist and I have OCD tendencies, but for some reason, the imperfections on the PSMs don't bother me. I think it's because they bag themselves are so tiny. If I had the bigger sizes and the monogram was misaligned, it might bother me since it would be more noticeable. The mini is cute enough for me to look past it!
> Anyway, I think if you really wanted to return yours, you should do it sooner rather than later! You might have to wait to get it replaced, though.


Thanks so much for your opinion! I also have OCD tendencies. Glad to know it’s not just my straps. I think I might keep it. Knowing that my next bag might have alignment issues since I can’t go in store to view bags.
Thanks again!


----------



## ohfrankie

stephyazn said:


> Thanks so much for your opinion! I also have OCD tendencies. Glad to know it’s not just my straps. I think I might keep it. Knowing that my next bag might have alignment issues since I can’t go in store to view bags.
> Thanks again!


No problem!


----------



## Kdelz

What’s up with the bottom D ring insertion? Is that normal?


----------



## kimmchi

oknicoleee said:


> Same issue happening to my 2019 version. I really babied the zipper area since we all were aware of the issue before the new model came out. I'm in Toronto, but I called customer care for more info on the repair/replacement process and the advisor told me the repair centre in the States is closed due to Covid. Is this true? I decided to call my local boutique shortly after and they told me it would be no problem to send it for repair, but when I asked them about whether or not the repair centre is closed, they kept dodging the question. My worry is that my bag will be sent out/sit there for 10 weeks when the repair facility isn't even open? I'm not really impressed with the secrecy behind this, I wish they would just be honest so I can make an informed decision on how I want to proceed. Am I being unreasonable?


I ended up sending mine in. They didn’t tell me anything about the centre being closed. Let’s hope it doesn’t take that long. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## cielopark

Found this mini backpack from Tumi. For those who are considering to buy the PSM but can’t justify the price for a mini backpack just like me. Love the look of PSM but for some reason when i try it on me it doesn’t suit my style even if i wear jeans and shirts most of the time. This backpack has a back pocket that can fit even an iphone plus phone. And can fit mini pochette and more. Worth checking. I have the bando strap and its a perfect combination. So Carefree and lightweight.


----------



## KAYSHE

I had a PSM in monogram last year but ended up selling it as I wasn’t using it much until I realized how much I miss it so I ordered one through client service but the one I received was misaligned so I contacted the same client service and she wanted me to send it for repair which I think is nuts since the bag is new. She also insisted that it does not have a bad alignment. Am I just being picky? What do guys think?


----------



## oknicoleee

KAYSHE said:


> I had a PSM in monogram last year but ended up selling it as I wasn’t using it much until I realized how much I miss it so I ordered one through client service but the one I received was misaligned so I contacted the same client service and she wanted me to send it for repair which I think is nuts since the bag is new. She also insisted that it does not have a bad alignment. Am I just being picky? What do guys think?



I don't think you're being picky. It is definitely misaligned and if it bothers you, you should be able to return it. Can't believe the run around that LV is making people with this bag go though. I kind of got the impression they're tired of helping customers with this bag's issues, and are refusing to exchange. Just my two cents!


----------



## qp24

KAYSHE said:


> I had a PSM in monogram last year but ended up selling it as I wasn’t using it much until I realized how much I miss it so I ordered one through client service but the one I received was misaligned so I contacted the same client service and she wanted me to send it for repair which I think is nuts since the bag is new. She also insisted that it does not have a bad alignment. Am I just being picky? What do guys think?




you are not picky.  I would return or exchange it.


----------



## qp24

qp24 said:


> you are not picky.  I would return or exchange it. The alignment looks so bad. I am sorry.


----------



## KAYSHE

oknicoleee said:


> I don't think you're being picky. It is definitely misaligned and if it bothers you, you should be able to return it. Can't believe the run around that LV is making people with this bag go though. I kind of got the impression they're tired of helping customers with this bag's issues, and are refusing to exchange. Just my two cents!



Thank you for taking the time to reply. But yes will definitely return the bag since I couldn’t exchange it at the moment as it it out of stock online and could only be special ordered. They have no control over quality issues. I got a made in France PSM last year but the stitching was misaligned as well. ‍


----------



## KAYSHE

thank you, will do! For it’s price I want a better one


----------



## mrslkc23

It's here!! She's perfect in my eyes   happy birthday to me


----------



## Monoi

Guys, is this bag worth it? Im interested but im just reading the last pages of this thread and seems like even the new models have issues.

Im debatting between this one and the montsouris bb. Anyone want to give me advice? thank u


----------



## LittleStar88

Monoi said:


> Guys, is this bag worth it? Im interested but im just reading the last pages of this thread and seems like even the new models have issues.
> 
> Im debatting between this one and the montsouris bb. Anyone want to give me advice? thank u



I bought this bag a year ago. I was on the fence - possible issues, would I even like it, etc...

Turns out it is my most used and most loved bag. I reach for it the most!

I think I got lucky - made in US and no issues whatsoever. 

What steers me away from the Montsouris is that the closure is drawstring and flap - I worry about stuff falling out, zip closure of PSM seems more secure. But not sure if that is even a thing since I don't own a Montsouris.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Monoi said:


> Guys, is this bag worth it? Im interested but im just reading the last pages of this thread and seems like even the new models have issues.
> 
> Im debatting between this one and the montsouris bb. Anyone want to give me advice? thank u



im certain the monsouris has the same issues as the palm springs mini, both have those sharp corners and prone to peeling.


----------



## ohfrankie

mrslkc23 said:


> It's here!! She's perfect in my eyes   happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 5112450


Happy birthday!!


----------



## ohfrankie

Monoi said:


> Guys, is this bag worth it? Im interested but im just reading the last pages of this thread and seems like even the new models have issues.
> 
> Im debatting between this one and the montsouris bb. Anyone want to give me advice? thank u


I've had mine for a few months now and I think it was totally worth it. Surprisingly, any exterior design flaws I see are minor to me and don't bother me at all. It's a tiny, cute little bag and I don't care if the stitching is slightly misaligned or whatever.. but then again, maybe I got lucky and got one that doesn't have any major flaws. I think if it was a bigger bag, I definitely care more if the details were off.

The montsouris bb is SO cute too, but I personally just don't like bags with flaps like that (or drawstrings.. it's too much of a hassle for me) and I would feel less secure with my stuff possibly falling out or being stolen more easily if I ever choose not to use the drawstrings. 

At the end of the day, it's really up to you, though! Good luck, I hope you are happy with whatever choice you make.


----------



## Kdelz

Does anyone know if there will be an empreinte version coming out?


----------



## miknarth

Kdelz said:


> Does anyone know if there will be an empreinte version coming out?


Looks like a fall launch so maybe in September.


----------



## teddyraph

Monoi said:


> Guys, is this bag worth it? Im interested but im just reading the last pages of this thread and seems like even the new models have issues.
> 
> Im debatting between this one and the montsouris bb. Anyone want to give me advice? thank u



TOTALLY worth it! mine is 1 yr old and it still looks good as new! And it is super spacious, don't underestimate the small size of this, i can put in my small wallet, keys, iph 11pro, tissues, wipes, a foldable cap, masks and it still have plenty of room! Mine is the new version where the zipper is exposed and I carry her on days that I go small..PSM is a great cute bag!


----------



## ohfrankie

miknarth said:


> Looks like a fall launch so maybe in September.



Wow, I can't wait for that to come out! People are going to LOVE that.


----------



## chuphy

Help..
I am 50/50 indecisive to return/exhange this PSM
Send help lol


----------



## chuphy

lc604 said:


> So a little over a year later and I’ve repurchased the PSM. The quality issues scared me when I first got this bag in January 2020 so I returned it. I bought a Gucci Marmont flap and the Multi Pouchette in 2020, but couldn’t stop thinking about this bag!
> 
> I went to the store to get my empreinte compact curieuse wallet fixed (melting glazing) and they gave me a store credit instead of repairing. They just so happened to have two of these in store (1 was on display).
> 
> Not the most perfect alignment, but I’m happy I got one in store. Also noticed this one doesn’t have the cut corners. Just too bad for me that the price went up from $2470 to $2690 CAD.
> 
> View attachment 4947083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947090


what did you end up doing?


----------



## chuphy

mrslkc23 said:


> It's here!! She's perfect in my eyes   happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 5112450


she's perfect!


----------



## ohfrankie

chuphy said:


> Help..
> I am 50/50 indecisive to return/exhange this PSM
> Send help lol


I'd keep it.. I think I'm in the minority when I say most design flaws for the PSM don't bother me. If it was loose stitching or something was coming off already, then yes return/exchange it. If not, I really don't think it's worth it going through the trouble.. BUT that's just me! If you feel like it'll bother you and you won't be able to get used to it or accept it, I'd return/exchange it (if you're able to).


----------



## chuphy

ohfrankie said:


> I'd keep it.. I think I'm in the minority when I say most design flaws for the PSM don't bother me. If it was loose stitching or something was coming off already, then yes return/exchange it. If not, I really don't think it's worth it going through the trouble.. BUT that's just me! If you feel like it'll bother you and you won't be able to get used to it or accept it, I'd return/exchange it (if you're able to).


it didn't bother me tbh I didn't even notice until I started watching YouTube vid and someone one said that she has gone through 3 PSM due to misalignment & now I have been obsessing over it  and through this forum I see a lot of them are misaligned so its not just mines


----------



## kikiii_24

chuphy said:


> it didn't bother me tbh I didn't even notice until I started watching YouTube vid and someone one said that she has gone through 3 PSM due to misalignment & now I have been obsessing over it  and through this forum I see a lot of them are misaligned so its not just mines


I went through 5 PSM’s before getting the one I have now! So I know the struggle…I expect my bag that costs 2K to be near perfection because I work so hard. But everyone has their own preferences and I totally respect that!


----------



## chuphy

kikiii_24 said:


> I went through 5 PSM’s before getting the one I have now! So I know the struggle…I expect my bag that costs 2K to be near perfection because I work so hard. But everyone has their own preferences and I totally respect that!


Like 5tes you returned it through mail? How was that?


----------



## kikiii_24

chuphy said:


> Like 5tes you returned it through mail? How was that?


Yes, I returned all 5 through the mail.


----------



## chuphy

kikiii_24 said:


> Yes, I returned all 5 through the mail.


Did they care ?


----------



## chuphy

chuphy said:


> That's nice of them


----------



## XD2020

Hi guys, just wondering REVERSE palm mini spring backpack made in which country? Thanks


----------



## XD2020

bella89 said:


> I mean, your alignment looks good to me and I would keep it but I'm not the bag's owner.  I personally am not as concerned about alignment as other people, but I understand why it's important.  If you are going to be upset about it, return it.  I have horrible buyer's remorse so I know what it's like to hold onto something but then doubt yourself.  It's best to just let it go rather than keep thinking, "ugh, why did I keep this?"
> 
> I took a picture of my reverse PSM's back for you to see.  This bag is over 3(? I think?  Not completely sure but it's the old version anyway) years old but this way you can see my alignment.
> View attachment 5053253


Hi, just wondering which country is your reverse backpack made of? Thanks


----------



## chuphy

chuphy said:


> Did they care ?


I returned it and search for it until i find it in store to look over


----------



## natjyl

Anyone mind posting their reversePSM please  I'm considering purchasing it over the monogram!


----------



## XD2020

natjyl said:


> Anyone mind posting their reversePSM please  I'm considering purchasing it over the monogram!


I don’t have one but I saw this piece 2 days ago at downtown Toronto


----------



## Aliluvlv

natjyl said:


> Anyone mind posting their reversePSM please  I'm considering purchasing it over the monogram!


I highly recommend the reverse! The color shifts depending on the lighting.  Love mine!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## natjyl

Aliluvlv said:


> I highly recommend the reverse! The color shifts depending on the lighting.  Love mine!  Good luck deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136723
> View attachment 5136727
> View attachment 5136731
> View attachment 5136732
> View attachment 5136735
> View attachment 5136736


Omf how long have you had it it looks amazing!! ESP with the monogram shoulder strap


----------



## Aliluvlv

natjyl said:


> Omf how long have you had it it looks amazing!! ESP with the monogram shoulder strap


Awww thank you!   I bought it online in Oct 2020 as a splurge for my birthday and got the strap in April this year. Granted, there hasn't been too many places to go since then but I did use it to travel last fall and I use it often now for running errands. The wide strap is a game changer if the you pack the bag full. My favorite way to wear it is crossbody. Hope you find one you love too!


----------



## natjyl

Aliluvlv said:


> Awww thank you!   I bought it online in Oct 2020 as a splurge for my birthday and got the strap in April this year. Granted, there hasn't been too many places to go since then but I did use it to travel last fall and I use it often now for running errands. The wide strap is a game changer if the you pack the bag full. My favorite way to wear it is crossbody. Hope you find one you love too!


I'm definitely thinking of getting the reverse for my birthday in October as well!! The more I think about it the more I want it haha - definitely would purchase that strap too, I'm just using some Amazon strap for my mini pochette atm but this thick strap would look so cute!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

natjyl said:


> I'm definitely thinking of getting the reverse for my birthday in October as well!! The more I think about it the more I want it haha - definitely would purchase that strap too, I'm just using some Amazon strap for my mini pochette atm but this thick strap would look so cute!!


Lol!  That's awesome. When I first saw it really reminded me of fall (Halloween peanut butter cups, caramel, etc.) but I've been using it year round and feel like it goes with everything. I actually feel like it works better in summer than the regular monogram because it's a bit lighter and I think it looks great against white.


----------



## Missydora

natjyl said:


> Anyone mind posting their reversePSM please  I'm considering purchasing it over the monogram!


Here's mine. I love her. Most used bag this year for me, since I no longer have to carry so much stuff when going out. I really like how it's got a super relaxed look. Jean's and plain t shirt and your good to go really casual.  Suits my lifestyle at the moment.  I use it crossbody with a thicker black strap from another  LV bag.


----------



## natjyl

Missydora said:


> Here's mine. I love her. Most used bag this year for me, since I no longer have to carry so much stuff when going out. I really like how it's got a super relaxed look. Jean's and plain t shirt and your good to go really casual.  Suits my lifestyle at the moment.  I use it crossbody with a thicker black strap from another  LV bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137491


How long have you had it for? I've heard so many people complain about the d ring being super tarnished and chipped - while I know that can be sent in to be replaced at a price - still kinda ishhhh


----------



## Missydora

natjyl said:


> How long have you had it for? I've heard so many people complain about the d ring being super tarnished and chipped - while I know that can be sent in to be replaced at a price - still kinda ishhhh


I've had mine for 7 months.  So far the D rings are still like new. I've been using her everyday.  But to be honest I'm less bothered about wear and tear on this particular  bag opposed to the other LV bags I have that I do baby and be more careful with.  Purely because i bought the PSM as a rugged run around.   So will be interesting to how it will look in a years time.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

natjyl said:


> How long have you had it for? I've heard so many people complain about the d ring being super tarnished and chipped - while I know that can be sent in to be replaced at a price - still kinda ishhhh


i've had mine since december with no wear on my d-rings as well ! i've only heard of chipping/tarnishing issues when people are inspecting the bag in the boutique before purchasing, but not really about it over time wearing


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Received this in the mail today. What do you guys think of the alignment?


----------



## XD2020

BagsRLoVe said:


> Received this in the mail today. What do you guys think of the alignment?


Not sure if those flowers should be aligned?


----------



## XD2020

[


----------



## XD2020

BagsRLoVe said:


> Received this in the mail today. What do you guys think of the alignment?


Is this piece made in USA?


----------



## brnicutie

BagsRLoVe said:


> Received this in the mail today. What do you guys think of the alignment?


The front is a little off. The sides don't usually line up.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

This one is made in Spain , the front looks off (more than usual)


----------



## BagsRLoVe

XD2020 said:


> Is this piece made in USA?


Spain


----------



## BagsRLoVe

brnicutie said:


> The front is a little off. The sides don't usually line up.


I think so too , it’s probably worth exchanging then


----------



## brnicutie

BagsRLoVe said:


> I think so too , it’s probably worth exchanging then


That's really up to you and what you can live with. They don't have much stock of the PSM and I've seen worse ones.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

BagsRLoVe said:


> Received this in the mail today. What do you guys think of the alignment?





brnicutie said:


> That's really up to you and what you can live with. They don't have much stock of the PSM and I've seen worse ones.


i agree with brnicutie - do whatever makes you feel most comfortable cause at the end of the day you're the one who will be keeping the bag and can only be the one who can determine whether it will bother you or not at the end of the day. i agree though that i have seen way worse, so yours isn't bad at all - but i can't say much, i looked at over like 40 PSMs before finding the one i was happy with


----------



## Grande Latte

Aliluvlv said:


> I highly recommend the reverse! The color shifts depending on the lighting.  Love mine!  Good luck deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136723
> View attachment 5136727
> View attachment 5136731
> View attachment 5136732
> View attachment 5136735
> View attachment 5136736


Is your strap the J02330? BANDOULIÈRE?


----------



## XD2020

Brought online last week, I just received this piece today, how do you think of the alignment ? Thanks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Grande Latte said:


> Is your strap the J02330? BANDOULIÈRE?


Hello!  No it's the rose ballerine one J02441. It has silver hardware but I don't mind mixing metal colors like that. The original intent was to use the strap on my alma bb in indigo, but now I use it on the psm and my pochettes all the time.


----------



## Smurfs

Hi, 
Is it possible to purchase the Palm Springs Mini online or can I just call the store and make a purchase? I have checked the LV’s website but no luck and going to a store is not an option at this moment. 
Thanks


----------



## brnicutie

XD2020 said:


> Brought online last week, I just received this piece today, how do you think of the alignment ? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138517


I'm going to give you my honest opinion. The whole bag is off from the alignment, shape of the bag, black tab, to handle.


----------



## XD2020

brnicutie said:


> I'm going to give you my honest opinion. The whole bag is off from the alignment, shape of the bag, black tab, to handle.


Thank you so much, I returned it.


----------



## brnicutie

XD2020 said:


> Thank you so much, I returned it.


PSMs are hard. The sides don't usually align, but the front definitely should and the black tab should be straight. Good luck on the next one, if you still plan on getting one.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I have purchased my first PSM Reverse last week (online). When it arrived I was a bit disappointed as there was some misalignment in the front...So I've tried one more time...and here she is...a perfect one!!  X


----------



## brnicutie

Glam80 said:


> I have purchased my first PSM Reverse last week (online). When it arrived I was a bit disappointed as there was some misalignment in the front...So I've tried one more time...and here she is...a perfect one!!  X
> View attachment 5154472
> View attachment 5154473
> View attachment 5154474


Congrats! The second one looks much better.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! The second one looks much better.


Thank you X Yes, I'm glad I've tried to get it one more time. Super happy and in peace now!


----------



## miko33

hi ladies, I saw this reverse PSM piece in mint condition at a local per loved boutique. It is going for a little less than 2000. I do have a PSM in mono thus these features do look legit to me; plus they offer a 7 day money back guarantee. But what do u guys think? A friend of mine pointed out that the zip should be in light brown; not dark brown-making me feel rather suspicious about it.


----------



## onlyk

miko33 said:


> hi ladies, I saw this reverse PSM piece in mint condition at a local per loved boutique. It is going for a little less than 2000. I do have a PSM in mono thus these features do look legit to me; plus they offer a 7 day money back guarantee. But what do u guys think? A friend of mine pointed out that the zip should be in light brown; not dark brown-making me feel rather suspicious about it.


Looks fake


----------



## _vee

Reached out to my SA for a PSM a little under 2 weeks ago and he let me know he had one in stock. Unfortunately wasn’t happy with the alignment in the centre.  Hope to get a better aligned one next time.


----------



## miko33

onlyk said:


> Looks fake


Thanks!  I shall not risk and get it then.


----------



## fyn72

miko33 said:


> hi ladies, I saw this reverse PSM piece in mint condition at a local per loved boutique. It is going for a little less than 2000. I do have a PSM in mono thus these features do look legit to me; plus they offer a 7 day money back guarantee. But what do u guys think? A friend of mine pointed out that the zip should be in light brown; not dark brown-making me feel rather suspicious about it.


A giveaway it's fake is the white plastic on the handle. Very common on fakes


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

_vee said:


> Reached out to my SA for a PSM a little under 2 weeks ago and he let me know he had one in stock. Unfortunately wasn’t happy with the alignment in the centre.  Hope to get a better aligned one next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156925


You are right-this alignment is bad.  Fingers crossed the next one will be better! Xx


----------



## Missydora

_vee said:


> Reached out to my SA for a PSM a little under 2 weeks ago and he let me know he had one in stock. Unfortunately wasn’t happy with the alignment in the centre.  Hope to get a better aligned one next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156925


That would bother me  too with how badly aligned  the monogram patterns are.  I thought LV would employ better machinist to be honest. Hope u get a better aligned one also.


----------



## _vee

Glam80 said:


> You are right-this alignment is bad.  Fingers crossed the next one will be better! Xx


It was the first thing I noticed when I looked at it.  Thank you!!


----------



## _vee

Missydora said:


> That would bother me  too with how badly aligned  the monogram patterns are.  I thought LV would employ better machinist to be honest. Hope u get a better aligned one also.


Thanks so much! I couldn’t unsee the poor alignment. Lol. The SA gave me the generic “our pieces are hand made” comment but I know there’s better aligned ones out there


----------



## Hogwartsluv

Hi guys just got my hands on this cutie. What do you guys think? I’m loving it! Seems aligned to me.


----------



## lemondln

Hogwartsluv said:


> Hi guys just got my hands on this cutie. What do you guys think? I’m loving it! Seems aligned to me.



wow, perfect alignment, now I want one too


----------



## _vee

Hogwartsluv said:


> Hi guys just got my hands on this cutie. What do you guys think? I’m loving it! Seems aligned to me.


This looks perfect to me! Did you order online or buy in store?


----------



## Hogwartsluv

_vee said:


> This looks perfect to me! Did you order online or buy in store?


Ordered it by calling the customer service. Thank you


----------



## Raaz

_vee said:


> Reached out to my SA for a PSM a little under 2 weeks ago and he let me know he had one in stock. Unfortunately wasn’t happy with the alignment in the centre.  Hope to get a better aligned one next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156925


I had similar issue twice…then I gave up on PSM. I would rather not have ’just about right’ piece.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Hogwartsluv said:


> Hi guys just got my hands on this cutie. What do you guys think? I’m loving it! Seems aligned to me.


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Has anyone recently tried going to LV with a old model PSM that has issues, and what was the outcome? the canvas has rubbed of where the zipper is. The bag is a couple years old and has been used, but it looks so cheap ☹ I never noticed it, but now I can’t unsee.
The store is 1,5 hours away, that is why I haven’t been to the store yet. They refunded my old Empreinte speedy because of glazing issues, but have a feeling they will just tell me this is normal wear and tear.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

SuzanneVuitton said:


> Has anyone recently tried going to LV with a old model PSM that has issues, and what was the outcome? the canvas has rubbed of where the zipper is. The bag is a couple years old and has been used, but it looks so cheap ☹ I never noticed it, but now I can’t unsee.
> The store is 1,5 hours away, that is why I haven’t been to the store yet. They refunded my old Empreinte speedy because of glazing issues, but have a feeling they will just tell me this is normal wear and tear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161431
> View attachment 5161434



go see a store, they'll facilitate an exchange. this is the exact reason they changed the model


----------



## laulau1234

Hi everyone!! I've been wanting the PSM for so long. I was able to purchase it once before but the front alignment was just so off, I couldn't justify keeping it. I was finally able to get my hands on another one recently. What do you guys think?? I'm on the fence about keeping it. 

A couple of things that bother me are:
1. Slight misalignment of the left flower in the front pouch (this isn't horrible as the other two are aligned okay, but definitely isn't perfect)
2. I feel like the handle is pretty far back and it's also slightly crooked? Another thing is the part under where the right handle part is sewn, the bag keeps dipping down. You can see this in the last photo. I currently have the bag stuffed to see if I can fix it but has anyone else had that issue? 
3. The back - right side upper D clip area - I feel like it's unevenly sewn when compared to the left side. 

Not sure if I'm just being overly picky but any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

laulau1234 said:


> Hi everyone!! I've been wanting the PSM for so long. I was able to purchase it once before but the front alignment was just so off, I couldn't justify keeping it. I was finally able to get my hands on another one recently. What do you guys think?? I'm on the fence about keeping it.
> 
> A couple of things that bother me are:
> 1. Slight misalignment of the left flower in the front pouch (this isn't horrible as the other two are aligned okay, but definitely isn't perfect)
> 2. I feel like the handle is pretty far back and it's also slightly crooked? Another thing is the part under where the right handle part is sewn, the bag keeps dipping down. You can see this in the last photo. I currently have the bag stuffed to see if I can fix it but has anyone else had that issue?
> 3. The back - right side upper D clip area - I feel like it's unevenly sewn when compared to the left side.
> 
> Not sure if I'm just being overly picky but any help would be greatly appreciated!



if it looks like that unstuffed (i'm assuming that's the final photo), then thats a straight return. that looks awful!


----------



## laulau1234

raspberrysyrup said:


> if it looks like that unstuffed (i'm assuming that's the final photo), then thats a straight return. that looks awful!


That last picture is when the bag is unstuffed. The CA sent it to me along with some other photos. Not sure if it was cause of the packaging that caused it to look that bad initially. It doesn't look as horrible now even without the stuffing as I kept trying to reshape it, but it does naturally dip back down at times. I feel like all the other PSM keep its shape pretty well? Hoping the stuffing might help.. but if it doesn't, I'm returning it!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

laulau1234 said:


> That last picture is when the bag is unstuffed. The CA sent it to me along with some other photos. Not sure if it was cause of the packaging that caused it to look that bad initially. It doesn't look as horrible now even without the stuffing as I kept trying to reshape it, but it does naturally dip back down at times. I feel like all the other PSM keep its shape pretty well? Hoping the stuffing might help.. but if it doesn't, I'm returning it!



PSM hold their structure very well. even with soft canvas, it's a well structured bag. that looks like its slopping over.


----------



## Karenada

Quick q’s I’m planning on returning my reverse PSM back, which I purchased from LV online today due to me noticing there isn’t any authentication tag inside the bag. After speak to LV SA she confirmed that LV bags don’t have an authentication tag which I was surprised by and was wondering if this is something new. Would like to know if any of you have the same issue? Thanks


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Kitty2sweet said:


> Quick q’s I’m planning on returning my reverse PSM back, which I purchased from LV online today due to me noticing there isn’t any authentication tag inside the bag. After speak to LV SA she confirmed that LV bags don’t have an authentication tag which I was surprised by and was wondering if this is something new. Would like to know if any of you have the same issue? Thanks



the tag inside wasn’t an authentication tag, just a date code (i.e. when and where the bag was made). that has transitioned to a microchip for bags made March 2021 and onwards. SA’s are able to scan the bag with an internal app and it pulls that info


----------



## bzzz_to_bee

I’m from Canada and the PSM is currently unavailable online. I even went to the store and the SA said it’s out of stock everywhere in Canada and can not place an order for me. I was really hoping to get it before the PI. My question is if i call customer service would they be able to do sthg or am i just wasting my time? 
And how often does the PSM come back in stock?


----------



## _vee

bzzz_to_bee said:


> I’m from Canada and the PSM is currently unavailable online. I even went to the store and the SA said it’s out of stock everywhere in Canada and can not place an order for me. I was really hoping to get it before the PI. My question is if i call customer service would they be able to do sthg or am i just wasting my time?
> And how often does the PSM come back in stock?


It doesn’t hurt to try customer service! I haven’t seen it available online for a while now, only the reverse.


----------



## brnicutie

Picked this up from my SA last night before PI…my SA is the best. He texted me that he had one a few months back but I declined. I texted him two days ago and he got me this and the OTG mm. My collection is almost complete.


----------



## Jaxholt15

brnicutie said:


> Picked this up from my SA last night before PI…my SA is the best. He texted me that he had one a few months back but I declined. I texted him two days ago and he got me this and the OTG mm. My collection is almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164466
> View attachment 5164467
> View attachment 5164468
> View attachment 5164469
> View attachment 5164470


Love both your bags!


----------



## brnicutie

Jaxholt15 said:


> Love both your bags!


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Picked this up from my SA last night before PI…my SA is the best. He texted me that he had one a few months back but I declined. I texted him two days ago and he got me this and the OTG mm. My collection is almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164466
> View attachment 5164467
> View attachment 5164468
> View attachment 5164469
> View attachment 5164470


Wow that really is the most perfect psm I've ever seen!  Both bags are gorgeous!   Where is your psm made from?


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that really is the most perfect psm I've ever seen!  Both bags are gorgeous!   Where is your psm made from?


Thanks! The psm is made in the US. I don't even ask when I purchase anymore. I used to, but I have bags that are made in France, Spain, and US. I find after all these years it's not really where the bag is made vs. the individual piece. I inspect every piece and if it's perfect, it's good to go.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Thanks! The psm is made in the US. I don't even ask when I purchase anymore. I used to, but I have bags that are made in France, Spain, and US. I find after all these years it's not really where the bag is made vs. the individual piece. I inspect every piece and if it's perfect, it's good to go.


I am surprised and happy to hear you say that your perfect PSM is from here. Gives me more confidence in my new made in the US bag. I agree as long as it meets my specifications then I'm happy. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## tiffunnylee

brnicutie said:


> Picked this up from my SA last night before PI…my SA is the best. He texted me that he had one a few months back but I declined. I texted him two days ago and he got me this and the OTG mm. My collection is almost complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164466
> View attachment 5164467
> View attachment 5164468
> View attachment 5164469
> View attachment 5164470


Do you know if he can get another Palms springs ? Still looking for one


----------



## brnicutie

tiffunnylee said:


> Do you know if he can get another Palms springs ? Still looking for one


He can only sell to you if you're in Hawaii. He's not allowed to ship out of state due to the price difference. He's really good at finding the perfect piece though. I always get perfect bags on my first try.


----------



## tiffunnylee

brnicutie said:


> He can only sell to you if you're in Hawaii. He's not allowed to ship out of state due to the price difference. He's really good at finding the perfect piece though. I always get perfect bags on my first try.


I’m going to be in Maui for 5 days in September! Is there a way I can plan it out purchase it ahead of time?


----------



## brnicutie

tiffunnylee said:


> I’m going to be in Maui for 5 days in September! Is there a way I can plan it out purchase it ahead of time?


I'll message you.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Honest opinion guys!  Would it be crazy to add another PSM in Reverse knowing I own the Mono already?

I've been wanting to add a Reverse Mono piece to my collection and honestly, the only pieces that speak to me is the PSM and Pochette Metis. I guess have owning the PM before in Mono, I sold it due to hardly reaching for it and it being on the bulkier side HOWEVER..... it's stunning in the Reverse Mono. Lol *issues!*


----------



## raspberrysyrup

EJsMommy1 said:


> Honest opinion guys!  Would it be crazy to add another PSM in Reverse knowing I own the Mono already?
> 
> I've been wanting to add a Reverse Mono piece to my collection and honestly, the only pieces that speak to me is the PSM and Pochette Metis. I guess have owning the PM before in Mono, I sold it due to hardly reaching for it and it being on the bulkier side HOWEVER..... it's stunning in the Reverse Mono. Lol *issues!*


Psm in reverse! i have it and love it


----------



## brnicutie

EJsMommy1 said:


> Honest opinion guys!  Would it be crazy to add another PSM in Reverse knowing I own the Mono already?
> 
> I've been wanting to add a Reverse Mono piece to my collection and honestly, the only pieces that speak to me is the PSM and Pochette Metis. I guess have owning the PM before in Mono, I sold it due to hardly reaching for it and it being on the bulkier side HOWEVER..... it's stunning in the Reverse Mono. Lol *issues!*


It’s not crazy at all. I just got the mono and probably hunt the reverse next year.


----------



## Aliluvlv

EJsMommy1 said:


> Honest opinion guys!  Would it be crazy to add another PSM in Reverse knowing I own the Mono already?
> 
> I've been wanting to add a Reverse Mono piece to my collection and honestly, the only pieces that speak to me is the PSM and Pochette Metis. I guess have owning the PM before in Mono, I sold it due to hardly reaching for it and it being on the bulkier side HOWEVER..... it's stunning in the Reverse Mono. Lol *issues!*





raspberrysyrup said:


> Psm in reverse! i have it and love it


Totally agree! Go for it!


----------



## Septemberry_sa12ah

Does this PSM look ok?


----------



## _vee

Septemberry_sa12ah said:


> Does this PSM look ok?


It looks perfect


----------



## Septemberry_sa12ah

_vee said:


> It looks perfect


Thank you. This is the fourth one I've ordered. Finally got a good one.


----------



## brnicutie

Septemberry_sa12ah said:


> Does this PSM look ok?


it looks great


----------



## Septemberry_sa12ah

brnicutie said:


> it looks great


Yay! Finally, I hunt is over


----------



## _vee

Septemberry_sa12ah said:


> Thank you. This is the fourth one I've ordered. Finally got a good one.


Congrats!! Wow. Fourth time is the charm  Did you order them all online? I had a chance to buy one in store but the alignment was horrible so I didn’t buy it.


----------



## Septemberry_sa12ah

_vee said:


> Congrats!! Wow. Fourth time is the charm  Did you order them all online? I had a chance to buy one in store but the alignment was horrible so I didn’t buy it.


This one, I went in store. The previous ones that were not good, 2 were ordered from Customer Service, and one I went in store.


----------



## jbart10

I just received mine, but I feel there are some flaws. Would like your thoughts please. I am trying to decide if I should try to get an exchange, but I know these are hard to come by. It really drives me nuts that the right side of the bag sticks out more, like excess material and goes over the edge of the purse.


----------



## _vee

jbart10 said:


> I just received mine, but I feel there are some flaws. Would like your thoughts please. I am trying to decide if I should try to get an exchange, but I know these are hard to come by. It really drives me nuts that the right side of the bag sticks out more, like excess material and goes over the edge of the purse.
> View attachment 5180836
> View attachment 5180837
> View attachment 5180838
> View attachment 5180839
> View attachment 5180840
> View attachment 5180841
> View attachment 5180842


It looks perfect! Can you try stuffing it? Maybe that will help.


----------



## jbart10

_vee said:


> It looks perfect! Can you try stuffing it? Maybe that will help.


Thank you for your feedback. I’ll try stuffing it to see if it helps!


----------



## lemondln

jbart10 said:


> I just received mine, but I feel there are some flaws. Would like your thoughts please. I am trying to decide if I should try to get an exchange, but I know these are hard to come by. It really drives me nuts that the right side of the bag sticks out more, like excess material and goes over the edge of the purse.
> View attachment 5180836
> View attachment 5180837
> View attachment 5180838
> View attachment 5180839
> View attachment 5180840
> View attachment 5180841
> View attachment 5180842




Save as above, looks perfect to me, nice alignment


----------



## jbart10

lemondln said:


> Save as above, looks perfect to me, nice alignment


Thank you


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone! I'm new here in the forum (not at all 'cause i read it since a lot of months) ‍(:
I received my first PSM the first week of September, and I'm very very very happy! I think it's perfect, the only "little" problem I can find is the ® in the front tab, because it's a little bit faint (in the photos even 'Louis Vuitton' seems a little bit faint but it's not).
In the second photo, obviously, I wasn't in front of the bag, so it look with a strange shape!
Can you tell me what you think about it?
Thankss


----------



## serybrazil

My daughter will inherit a nice collection of bags (if she does end up loving purses like me  )


----------



## lkoko

JY1217 said:


> Don't mean to upset anyone here but the same issue happens on the new model too.. I guess the zipper pull should not be touching the canvas AT ALL if they wanna really solve it for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747850


This is happening to my new zipper version as well. May I ask if you were able to get a replacement or store credit?


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Finally got this beauty after thinking about getting it for years ! LVoe! I had to get a CA to order it in for me as there wasn’t a single PSM in my country. Do you all think all is fine in regards to the canvas alignment and stitching? I was a bit sad that the dustbag they gave was quite small as the PSM fits snugly into it.


----------



## EJsMommy1

I just love the PSM so much I needed the Reverse, lol. I snagged the Reverse online before the price increase and sadly due to the front alignment, it’s going back. I’m so sad!


----------



## Missydora

EJsMommy1 said:


> I just love the PSM so much I needed the Reverse, lol. I snagged the Reverse online before the price increase and sadly due to the front alignment, it’s going back. I’m so sad!
> 
> View attachment 5211022


Yikes that looks really off. Don't blame u. Hope your able to get another.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Do you all think the front alignment of the pouch is okay? I think the circle is slightly off centred but would it be enough to request a replacement?


----------



## OCMomof3

NatsumiYuki said:


> Do you all think the front alignment of the pouch is okay? I think the circle is slightly off centred but would it be enough to request a replacement?
> 
> View attachment 5211266


I think the alignment looks just fine!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

OCMomof3 said:


> I think the alignment looks just fine!


Really? I edited the photo to highlight the misaligned part. Do you mind taking a look again? Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

NatsumiYuki said:


> Do you all think the front alignment of the pouch is okay? I think the circle is slightly off centred but would it be enough to request a replacement?
> 
> View attachment 5211294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211302




Honestly, it looks fine. I'd pay more attention to glazing and stitching. Congrats on your new palm springs!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Honestly, it looks fine. I'd pay more attention to glazing and stitching. Congrats on your new palm springs!


Thank you so much!


----------



## kizziekae

Just received my PSM & although the alignment is still not the most perfect (the last one I received was horrible!), I decided to keep it. I realized perfect pieces are very few & far in between & I’m overall tired of the hunt. Good thing I didn’t return because I saw the new price today! Wowzer!!!


----------



## brnicutie

kizziekae said:


> Just received my PSM & although the alignment is still not the most perfect (the last one I received was horrible!), I decided to keep it. I realized perfect pieces are very few & far in between & I’m overall tired of the hunt. Good thing I didn’t return because I saw the new price today! Wowzer!!!


The alignment is better than a lot PSMs that I've seen. Luckily you found it before the price hike.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

kizziekae said:


> Just received my PSM & although the alignment is still not the most perfect (the last one I received was horrible!), I decided to keep it. I realized perfect pieces are very few & far in between & I’m overall tired of the hunt. Good thing I didn’t return because I saw the new price today! Wowzer!!!


Mine has almost the same alignment and I am still contemplating whether to ask for an exchange (if that is even possible).


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

Hi Everyone! My store's repair specialist sent me these 2 pictures of the PSM (front and back) he ordered for me as a replacement for my 5 months old PSM Reverse that I brought in for repair, due to peeling on the areas where the d rings are attached. It was such a bummer because the old one I had was perfectly aligned and made in France too, and had a nice embossing on the front tab. It originally qualified for a free repair so it was sent to the workshop. But after 2 months at the workshop, I was contacted by the repair specialist to let me know that workshop has decided to offer a replacement or exchange to something else instead. They kept my old bag, so I didn't have the option of just keeping the old one I had which was aesthetically perfect. 

Anyway what are your thoughts on this replacement? I didn't bother to ask where it's made from and that's actually the least of my concerns.Bag is still at the store waiting to be picked up. Last picture is my old PSM that was replaced.


----------



## hialicemei

Hi everyone! After lusting for the PSM for awhile, I was finally able to get my hands on one and right before the price increase too! But I'm pretty new to the PSM in terms of what to look out for besides the usual alignment and stamping because everyone's reviews on YT seem to have different preferences on what they can/can't tolerate. Can you please let me know if this looks fine? I'd hate to have to return it and pay $500 more for a new bag if it's not too bad.

A couple of things:

Front alignment: It looks pretty aligned and good to me except for the right diamond in which I circled. It just looks a tad bit off but not noticeable unless you're really looking at it up close.
Handle: It looks pretty straight to me but is it placed too close to the back and not in the center? I don't know how they're generally supposed to be.
Back: There's a really small dent on the right side but again, not noticeable until I was touching the bag and felt it.
Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you very much!


----------



## Aliluvlv

strawberrylemonade08 said:


> Hi Everyone! My store's repair specialist sent me these 2 pictures of the PSM (front and back) he ordered for me as a replacement for my 5 months old PSM Reverse that I brought in for repair, due to peeling on the areas where the d rings are attached. It was such a bummer because the old one I had was perfectly aligned and made in France too, and had a nice embossing on the front tab. It originally qualified for a free repair so it was sent to the workshop. But after 2 months at the workshop, I was contacted by the repair specialist to let me know that workshop has decided to offer a replacement or exchange to something else instead. They kept my old bag, so I didn't have the option of just keeping the old one I had which was aesthetically perfect.
> 
> Anyway what are your thoughts on this replacement? I didn't bother to ask where it's made from and that's actually the least of my concerns.Bag is still at the store waiting to be picked up. Last picture is my old PSM that was replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214864
> View attachment 5214893
> View attachment 5214905


Hmmm that's sad they won't repair your original one.  The tab embossing wouldn't bother me in the least but I'd want the front pocket alignment to be as good as the original bag. This one is a beautiful bag and the back looks perfect. The front is a smidgen off (but not noticeable unless you really look). I would ask them to see if they can give you two to choose from and then you'll feel better about your options. Good luck!


----------



## Aliluvlv

hialicemei said:


> Hi everyone! After lusting for the PSM for awhile, I was finally able to get my hands on one and right before the price increase too! But I'm pretty new to the PSM in terms of what to look out for besides the usual alignment and stamping because everyone's reviews on YT seem to have different preferences on what they can/can't tolerate. Can you please let me know if this looks fine? I'd hate to have to return it and pay $500 more for a new bag if it's not too bad.
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> Front alignment: It looks pretty aligned and good to me except for the right diamond in which I circled. It just looks a tad bit off but not noticeable unless you're really looking at it up close.
> Handle: It looks pretty straight to me but is it placed too close to the back and not in the center? I don't know how they're generally supposed to be.
> Back: There's a really small dent on the right side but again, not noticeable until I was touching the bag and felt it.
> Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5214931
> View attachment 5214980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214936


I think you got a perfect piece!  I'm very picky and those small things wouldn't bother me at all.  Congratulations on your beautiful bag and getting it before the PI!


----------



## EJsMommy1

hialicemei said:


> Hi everyone! After lusting for the PSM for awhile, I was finally able to get my hands on one and right before the price increase too! But I'm pretty new to the PSM in terms of what to look out for besides the usual alignment and stamping because everyone's reviews on YT seem to have different preferences on what they can/can't tolerate. Can you please let me know if this looks fine? I'd hate to have to return it and pay $500 more for a new bag if it's not too bad.
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> Front alignment: It looks pretty aligned and good to me except for the right diamond in which I circled. It just looks a tad bit off but not noticeable unless you're really looking at it up close.
> Handle: It looks pretty straight to me but is it placed too close to the back and not in the center? I don't know how they're generally supposed to be.
> Back: There's a really small dent on the right side but again, not noticeable until I was touching the bag and felt it.
> Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you very much!



It looks perfect!  Enjoy this little beauty!


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

Aliluvlv said:


> Hmmm that's sad they won't repair your original one.  The tab embossing wouldn't bother me in the least but I'd want the front pocket alignment to be as good as the original bag. This one is a beautiful bag and the back looks perfect. The front is a smidgen off (but not noticeable unless you really look). I would ask them to see if they can give you two to choose from and then you'll feel better about your options. Good luck!



Unfortunately, they don't have any in store and he had to try his luck placing an order for me to see if it goes through. Lol Or I can stalk one myself so I have something to compare it to. But for some reason, I don't feel that strong urge to look for the perfect one anymore. I feel like most of their bags have their own flaw/flaws regardless of where it's made from. And I forgot to mention that even though my first one looked aesthetically perfect on the front, it had like a dent at the top of the back. And again it didn't bother me just because the alignment on the front was perfect. And I agree that the heat stamp on the front tab is so faint. Is that something that would bother most PSM owners? Anyway, here is a picture of the back of my old PSM.


----------



## hialicemei

Aliluvlv said:


> I think you got a perfect piece!  I'm very picky and those small things wouldn't bother me at all.  Congratulations on your beautiful bag and getting it before the PI!


Thank you so much!!! This confirmation makes me feel a lot better. I was afraid I was being too nit-picky!


----------



## Aliluvlv

strawberrylemonade08 said:


> Unfortunately, they don't have any in store and he had to try his luck placing an order for me to see if it goes through. Lol Or I can stalk one myself so I have something to compare it to. But for some reason, I don't feel that strong urge to look for the perfect one anymore. I feel like most of their bags have their own flaw/flaws regardless of where it's made from. And I forgot to mention that even though my first one looked aesthetically perfect on the front, it had like a dent at the top of the back. And again it didn't bother me just because the alignment on the front was perfect. And I agree that the heat stamp on the front tab is so faint. Is that something that would bother most PSM owners? Anyway, here is a picture of the back of my old PSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215126


I agree that all pieces have their own quirks and I would be happy with the one they found for you.  I think overall the shape actually looks better then your original one .  I don't think the heat stamp is an issue at all on your new bag. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

strawberrylemonade08 said:


> Hi Everyone! My store's repair specialist sent me these 2 pictures of the PSM (front and back) he ordered for me as a replacement for my 5 months old PSM Reverse that I brought in for repair, due to peeling on the areas where the d rings are attached. It was such a bummer because the old one I had was perfectly aligned and made in France too, and had a nice embossing on the front tab. It originally qualified for a free repair so it was sent to the workshop. But after 2 months at the workshop, I was contacted by the repair specialist to let me know that workshop has decided to offer a replacement or exchange to something else instead. They kept my old bag, so I didn't have the option of just keeping the old one I had which was aesthetically perfect.
> 
> Anyway what are your thoughts on this replacement? I didn't bother to ask where it's made from and that's actually the least of my concerns.Bag is still at the store waiting to be picked up. Last picture is my old PSM that was replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214864
> View attachment 5214893
> View attachment 5214905



What's the issue?


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What's the issue?



Just asking what other PSM owners think of the replacement bag in terms of the alignment and everything.


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

NatsumiYuki said:


> Mine has almost the same alignment and I am still contemplating whether to ask for an exchange (if that is even possible).



IMO your bag looks beautiful.


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

hialicemei said:


> Hi everyone! After lusting for the PSM for awhile, I was finally able to get my hands on one and right before the price increase too! But I'm pretty new to the PSM in terms of what to look out for besides the usual alignment and stamping because everyone's reviews on YT seem to have different preferences on what they can/can't tolerate. Can you please let me know if this looks fine? I'd hate to have to return it and pay $500 more for a new bag if it's not too bad.
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> Front alignment: It looks pretty aligned and good to me except for the right diamond in which I circled. It just looks a tad bit off but not noticeable unless you're really looking at it up close.
> Handle: It looks pretty straight to me but is it placed too close to the back and not in the center? I don't know how they're generally supposed to be.
> Back: There's a really small dent on the right side but again, not noticeable until I was touching the bag and felt it.
> Please let me know your thoughts! Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5214931
> View attachment 5214980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214936



I think yours look beautiful!  I won't even notice the issue you have until you pointed it out.


----------



## Jumper

Frankly I didn’t think I needed a mini Palm Springs backpack until I saw how cute it looked carried crossbody styled. PI just happened and I can’t get over how much I could have saved if I saw this earlier.
Any kind souls can show a “what fits” in a mini Palm Springs?


----------



## ohfrankie

NatsumiYuki said:


> Finally got this beauty after thinking about getting it for years ! LVoe! I had to get a CA to order it in for me as there wasn’t a single PSM in my country. Do you all think all is fine in regards to the canvas alignment and stitching? I was a bit sad that the dustbag they gave was quite small as the PSM fits snugly into it.


Honestly? It's so beautiful! It looks perfect to me. I also love that your top handle is more in the center. I believe that means it was made in France? I could be wrong, though.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

ohfrankie said:


> Honestly? It's so beautiful! It looks perfect to me. I also love that your top handle is more in the center. I believe that means it was made in France? I could be wrong, though.


Hi! Yes it is a MIF piece!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Jumper said:


> Frankly I didn’t think I needed a mini Palm Springs backpack until I saw how cute it looked carried crossbody styled. PI just happened and I can’t get over how much I could have saved if I saw this earlier.
> Any kind souls can show a “what fits” in a mini Palm Springs?


Usually I carry my mini pochette on its side, and a compact wallet (rosalie, or cles pochette) cell phone, sunnies, keys, and hand wipes, folding hair brush and there's still room for more.


----------



## hialicemei

strawberrylemonade08 said:


> I think yours look beautiful!  I won't even notice the issue you have until you pointed it out.


Thank you so much for the feedback! I guess I'm just being overly analytical haha.


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

So today, I went to pick up the PSM reverse that was ordered for me as a replacement for my 5-month old PSM reverse that had peeling issues on the leather part where the d rings are attached. Luckily, they also had it in classic monogram so I was able to choose between the 2. Although I originally came for the reverse, I walked out with the classic monogram. It was a tough decision but you really can't go wrong with either of them. My reasons for choosing the classic monogram are:

1. Alignment. Although the classic monogram doesn't have a perfect alignment of pattern on the pocket, it does have a better alignment compared to the reverse.

2. Embossing. The classic monogram had deeper embossing on the front tab compared to the reverse.

3. Overall, to me, it looked like the classic monogram was better in terms of bag shape.

But had I not seen the PSM in classic monogram to compare with, I would have still walked out with the reverse because it's still a very beautiful bag and the alignment wasn't bad though not perfect as well. And I would say, the back side of the reverse was better compared to this classic mono. It was more symmetrical whereas on this classic monogram, it looks uneven. But doesn't really bother me because I know that it's really hard to find a perfect PSM. Both are made in USA by the way.

Overall, my repair experience was great. Although they didn't fix my bag, they offered to do a replacement or exchange. Best part was, I didn't have to pay any price difference for this beauty even if there was recently a price increase.



Here she is, warm and comfy in my room.


----------



## doubleo7

Hi everyone! I was able to get this right before the most recent price increase.

Would really appreciate any thoughts on the alignment of her. Do you see any glaring issues? Is she okay?

Thanks so much, very much appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Aliluvlv

doubleo7 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get this right before the most recent price increase.
> 
> Would really appreciate any thoughts on the alignment of her. Do you see any glaring issues? Is she okay?
> 
> Thanks so much, very much appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219585
> View attachment 5219584
> View attachment 5219586


Looks spectacular!  The alignment looks perfect.  Congratulations on getting such a perfect one and before the PI!


----------



## doubleo7

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks spectacular!  The alignment looks perfect.  Congratulations on getting such a perfect one and before the PI!



Oh wow, that's so nice to hear! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I feel so happy to have finally gotten it. I've wanted this for years and I knew the price increase was happening so I pulled the triggered. Again, thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

doubleo7 said:


> Oh wow, that's so nice to hear! Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I feel so happy to have finally gotten it. I've wanted this for years and I knew the price increase was happening so I pulled the triggered. Again, thank you!!


Hooray!  That's so awesome! So happy for you.  It really looks beautiful! I hope you love using it. I got it in reverse monogram a year ago and I use it all the time,  especially love wearing it crossbody.


----------



## doubleo7

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray!  That's so awesome! So happy for you.  It really looks beautiful! I hope you love using it. I got it in reverse monogram a year ago and I use it all the time,  especially love wearing it crossbody.



I love the reverse! I was very tempted by it but stuck with plain ole' monogram LOL

I'm on youtube watching videos on how to wear it, I love how how versatile it is! Looking forward to wearing her crossbody myself. Thank you again so so much!


----------



## Jumper

doubleo7 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get this right before the most recent price increase.
> 
> Would really appreciate any thoughts on the alignment of her. Do you see any glaring issues? Is she okay?
> 
> Thanks so much, very much appreciate any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219585
> View attachment 5219584
> View attachment 5219586



I would really love to get one now but my heart hurts when I know it was priced cheaper 2 weeks back….
Please post more photos, mod shots, what’s-in-the-bag shots for me to drool!!! Basically photo-spam me with PSM photos!!!


----------



## Faye Miao

Hi everyone! Urgent help!
This is my third try of the PSM. And the front it’s still not aligned. Should I settle for this one? Tbh I’m tired of hunting for it.  TIA!


----------



## Jumper

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone! Urgent help!
> This is my third try of the PSM. And the front it’s still not aligned. Should I settle for this one? Tbh I’m tired of hunting for it.  TIA!



I didn’t notice any misalignment actually looking at the front. Only the top handle looks a bit too much to the back rather than at the centre in the side views.
I bought one recently on impulse but realize this bag is not suited for my needs. I’m returning it. My top handle is seated quite perfectly in the middle.


----------



## Faye Miao

Jumper said:


> I didn’t notice any misalignment actually looking at the front. Only the top handle looks a bit too much to the back rather than at the centre in the side views.
> I bought one recently on impulse but realize this bag is not suited for my needs. I’m returning it. My top handle is seated quite perfectly in the middle.
> View attachment 5222145


Have you returned it already? I’m talking about the three motifs above the front pocket that is not aligned with the body part(if you get what I’m saying lol). I haven’t actually notice about the handle. Do you mind send me the front pic of your bag? Is it possible to buy yours since you want to return it? Thanks


----------



## Faye Miao

Faye Miao said:


> Have you returned it already? I’m talking about the three motifs above the front pocket that is not aligned with the body part(if you get what I’m saying lol). I haven’t actually notice about the handle. Do you mind send me the front pic of your bag? Is it possible to buy yours since you want to return it? Thanks


I mean, if you would and okay to sell it to me?


----------



## brnicutie

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone! Urgent help!
> This is my third try of the PSM. And the front it’s still not aligned. Should I settle for this one? Tbh I’m tired of hunting for it.  TIA!


It all depends on what you can live with. The front alignment isn't that bad. I've seen a lot worse. It's normal for the top handle to be situated near the back.


----------



## Jumper

Faye Miao said:


> Have you returned it already? I’m talking about the three motifs above the front pocket that is not aligned with the body part(if you get what I’m saying lol). I haven’t actually notice about the handle. Do you mind send me the front pic of your bag? Is it possible to buy yours since you want to return it? Thanks





Are you talking about the ”flap” above the front pocket? I’m not very fussy with print alignments so I didn’t think to look there.
My front looks ok I guess.
The sides are not so aligned but I didn’t notice it as a flaw. 



I already called LV to process my return because I don’t think I should hold onto a bag for too long if I don’t have intentions to keep it. Even though technically I can keep it for 30 days. My country is Singapore so it’s likely quite difficult to “sell” you mine (shipping and what not).

But I do notice while it’s very hard to get nice pieces in the States, in Singapore the LV population (people buying LV) is not as many in terms of absolute numbers, hence, I noticed it’s much easier to get “hard to find items”. Also pieces in Singapore tends to generally be made in France too. Almost all my LV items are made in France!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Jumper said:


> View attachment 5222386
> 
> Are you talking about the ”flap” above the front pocket? I’m not very fussy with print alignments so I didn’t think to look there.
> My front looks ok I guess.
> The sides are not so aligned but I didn’t notice it as a flaw.
> View attachment 5222388
> View attachment 5222389
> 
> I already called LV to process my return because I don’t think I should hold onto a bag for too long if I don’t have intentions to keep it. Even though technically I can keep it for 30 days. My country is Singapore so it’s likely quite difficult to “sell” you mine (shipping and what not).
> 
> But I do notice while it’s very hard to get nice pieces in the States, in Singapore the LV population (people buying LV) is not as many in terms of absolute numbers, hence, I noticed it’s much easier to get “hard to find items”. Also pieces in Singapore tends to generally be made in France too. Almost all my LV items are made in France!



Your front pocket alignment looks better as compared to mine.


I have also asked my SA here in Singapore to lookout for a PSM with a better front alignment


----------



## hellobrina

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone! Urgent help!
> This is my third try of the PSM. And the front it’s still not aligned. Should I settle for this one? Tbh I’m tired of hunting for it.  TIA!


In my opinion, its not that bad of an alignment. However, if you are not happy with it, you could always exchange it. I exchanged mine twice before I was satisfied with the one I currently own


----------



## Jumper

I’m in the midst of returning (bought via web)!! Maybe you can stalk it again soon!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Jumper said:


> I’m in the midst of returning (bought via web)!! Maybe you can stalk it again soon!



Hopefully the store and Website share the same stock and my SA can get this piece. Since I bought it just before the PI I’m not willing to return it and pay the extra $270


----------



## Jumper

NatsumiYuki said:


> Hopefully the store and Website share the same stock and my SA can get this piece. Since I bought it just before the PI I’m not willing to return it and pay the extra $270


You can ask you SA to check. If I’m not wrong SA can order from the warehouse to their stores too and website items come directly from their warehouse. I’m returning it tonight. Plus-minus, checking the item, updating inventory, maybe it will get back into the stock 2-3 days? I don’t know the actual timeline. Just guessing.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Jumper said:


> You can ask you SA to check. If I’m not wrong SA can order from the warehouse to their stores too and website items come directly from their warehouse. I’m returning it tonight. Plus-minus, checking the item, updating inventory, maybe it will get back into the stock 2-3 days? I don’t know the actual timeline. Just guessing.



I hope so!


----------



## Faye Miao

Jumper said:


> View attachment 5222386
> 
> Are you talking about the ”flap” above the front pocket? I’m not very fussy with print alignments so I didn’t think to look there.
> My front looks ok I guess.
> The sides are not so aligned but I didn’t notice it as a flaw.
> View attachment 5222388
> View attachment 5222389
> 
> I already called LV to process my return because I don’t think I should hold onto a bag for too long if I don’t have intentions to keep it. Even though technically I can keep it for 30 days. My country is Singapore so it’s likely quite difficult to “sell” you mine (shipping and what not).
> 
> But I do notice while it’s very hard to get nice pieces in the States, in Singapore the LV population (people buying LV) is not as many in terms of absolute numbers, hence, I noticed it’s much easier to get “hard to find items”. Also pieces in Singapore tends to generally be made in France too. Almost all my LV items are made in France!


Thank you for your feedback and the hard to find items are most readily available in Asia. It’s so frustrating with quality control for pieces made in US, I wish they could’ve done a better job.


----------



## Faye Miao

hellobrina said:


> In my opinion, its not that bad of an alignment. However, if you are not happy with it, you could always exchange it. I exchanged mine twice before I was satisfied with the one I currently own


Thankyou and congrats you are satisfied with your piece! I actually did return a PSM earlier this year due to the same quality condition! After the price increase I want it even more (i know I got a problem lol)and, a different sa send pictures for a perfect one (IMO)but I missed it and it was sold. Now I can only find this piece that is exactly like the one I returned but I gotta pay more for it! You know how ironic this is lol. Urgh...Maybe it’s fate.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Jumper said:


> You can ask you SA to check. If I’m not wrong SA can order from the warehouse to their stores too and website items come directly from their warehouse. I’m returning it tonight. Plus-minus, checking the item, updating inventory, maybe it will get back into the stock 2-3 days? I don’t know the actual timeline. Just guessing.



Unfortunately, my SA just told me that their stock is separate from the website stock


----------



## mandaron

More price increases?!!?! Awww I was just about to purchase this, but saw it went up whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mandaron

I have a friend in the UK, would she get it for a better price as a “gift” for me


----------



## mandaron

Faye Miao said:


> Thank you for your feedback and the hard to find items are most readily available in Asia. It’s so frustrating with quality control for pieces made in US, I wish they could’ve done a better job.



I’ve returned 3 speedys because of quality issues-and I still don’t have one. I found one finally that looked beautiful, but it wasn’t a speedy b, and I insist on having the strap.


----------



## _vee

So excited to be joining the club!


----------



## _vee

Does anyone stuff their PSM? Wondering if I should keep it stuffed


----------



## hotdog420

I seriously feel like an idiot for not buying this bag sooner. I’ve wanted it for years but always held off thinking I can continue saving more and buy it later. Totally feels like I screwed myself over because I’d be paying $300 more for the same bag. So much for “saving”.


----------



## Aliluvlv

hotdog420 said:


> I seriously feel like an idiot for not buying this bag sooner. I’ve wanted it for years but always held off thinking I can continue saving more and buy it later. Totally feels like I screwed myself over because I’d be paying $300 more for the same bag. So much for “saving”.


I try not to think of it like that because I certainly can't buy every bag I love right away. Every year these bags go up in price (granted lately the increases have been worse) but sometimes waiting allows me to have made (or saved) more money so that when I do buy a bag I don't feel the pinch as much. If you buy the PSM in reverse I think it's "only" $150 higher this year than it was.


----------



## OCMomof3

_vee said:


> Does anyone stuff their PSM? Wondering if I should keep it stuffed


This is the one bag I don't stuff. I do have a little bag organizer in it, and that gives it some structure. It just doesn't seem like a bag that will "sag", so as long as it isn't stored pressed between other items or against something, it should be fine.


----------



## bzzztobee

Any tricks on how to score this bag in Canada? I've been inquiring about the PSM in store for months and it is always out of stock : (


----------



## mandaron

hotdog420 said:


> I seriously feel like an idiot for not buying this bag sooner. I’ve wanted it for years but always held off thinking I can continue saving more and buy it later. Totally feels like I screwed myself over because I’d be paying $300 more for the same bag. So much for “saving”.


Me too- I had a chance to purchase in Mexico (prices pretty much even out to same ) A DAY before the price increase I bought three other bags that didn’t have an increase on them…. And I will still be purchasing the palm spring mini because I can’t get it out of my head. I wish I could go back and just get it- my husband was rushing me, and I get flustered and make decisions I wouldn’t otherwise. Really really kicking myself here; my good friend lives in the UK, she’s looking to see if they’re cheaper there, and if so I’ll send her the money. I will buy it buy one no matter what so I’m really going to be bummed if I have to pay the extra when it was right there in my hands-I wish the SA would have said something! I 100% would have grabbed everything on my wishlist that was going up ☹️


----------



## EJsMommy1

Hi guys! ❤️ 2nd time seems to be i
a charm, the alignment on this one is so much better than the previous one I ordered.

What do you all think? Would the little flowers on the bottom area bother you towards under the pocket?


----------



## mightyhunter

EJsMommy1 said:


> Hi guys! ❤ 2nd time seems to be i
> a charm, the alignment on this one is so much better than the previous one I ordered.
> 
> What do you all think? Would the little flowers on the bottom area bother you towards under the pocket?
> 
> View attachment 5244724
> View attachment 5244725


I wouldn't have noticed the flowers under the pocket if you didn't point it out, and even though you did I don't see that as something that would bother me 

Congratulations!!


----------



## SillyLaura

I've been a long time lurker, but here she is!


----------



## OCMomof3

SillyLaura said:


> I've been a long time lurker, but here she is!
> 
> View attachment 5246838


Congrats! I love this little thing WAY more than I thought I would. It's just so cute! And easy!


----------



## lvbananas

Hello fellow PSM lovers. Does anyone own both the PSM and the new iPad mini 6 and can confirm if this iPad can be put into the bag and zipped shut? Any pics to share will be helpful. TIA.

P.S - Can't believe I'm making an iPad choice based on if it'll fit in a tiny bag! Crazy handbag lady much?!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

looks like the reverse piece is officially off of the us/ca website


----------



## LittleStar88

lvbananas said:


> Hello fellow PSM lovers. Does anyone own both the PSM and the new iPad mini 6 and can confirm if this iPad can be put into the bag and zipped shut? Any pics to share will be helpful. TIA.
> 
> P.S - Can't believe I'm making an iPad choice based on if it'll fit in a tiny bag! Crazy handbag lady much?!



I have the iPad mini 5 and there's no way it will fit in the PSM - if the 6 is smaller it isn't by much.


----------



## jelly-baby

hotdog420 said:


> I seriously feel like an idiot for not buying this bag sooner. I’ve wanted it for years but always held off thinking I can continue saving more and buy it later. Totally feels like I screwed myself over because I’d be paying $300 more for the same bag. So much for “saving”.



Don‘t feel like that.  LV have improved the zipper in that time so you’d have ended up with the old model and potential faults. I always think of it that you are getting the best updated version that’s been road tested if you have to wait to buy


----------



## lvbananas

LittleStar88 said:


> I have the iPad mini 5 and there's no way it will fit in the PSM - if the 6 is smaller it isn't by much.


Thank you for confirming!


----------



## desmchlle

Hi everyone, I know I'm late to the game on the PSM. I put it off for a while as I thought it was too basic/everyone had it. I started eyeing it again a few months ago and I still could not get over how cute/versatile it is, and pulled the trigger.

I FINALLY have her but I'm so torn. I'm iffy on the misalignment in the front (see photos). What are your thoughts - keep or return?


----------



## brnicutie

desmchlle said:


> Hi everyone, I know I'm late to the game on the PSM. I put it off for a while as I thought it was too basic/everyone had it. I started eyeing it again a few months ago and I still cannot get over how cute/versatile it is, and pulled the trigger.
> 
> I FINALLY have her but I'm so torn. I'm iffy on the misalignment in the front (see photos). What are your thoughts - keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5264715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264716


It's not that bad. I've seen a lot worse. It's not a defect, so it's what you can live with.


----------



## mrslkc23

desmchlle said:


> Hi everyone, I know I'm late to the game on the PSM. I put it off for a while as I thought it was too basic/everyone had it. I started eyeing it again a few months ago and I still could not get over how cute/versatile it is, and pulled the trigger.
> 
> I FINALLY have her but I'm so torn. I'm iffy on the misalignment in the front (see photos). What are your thoughts - keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5264715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264716


If you have an opportunity to exchange, you can try to exchange for one with a nice alignment that you'd be happy with. In my experience once i see something that bothers me, I won't be able to unsee it and will take away the joy of owning the bag. Best to keep a piece that you are truly happy with


----------



## strawberrylemonade08

raspberrysyrup said:


> looks like the reverse piece is officially off of the us/ca website



Is it discontinued?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

strawberrylemonade08 said:


> Is it discontinued?



foxylv says no but it’s been off the website since ‍♂️


----------



## _vee

Finally got my perfect Palm Springs Mini. I was able to order one online a few weeks ago and shared it on here, however, I just wasn’t 100% satisfied with it. I’m so grateful to have this beautiful bag in my collection and she’s absolutely perfect.




I wanted to share my Palm Springs Mini journey here.

1) First PSM — my SA called me to let me know he got a PSM in stock. But I was not impressed with the quality, so I didn’t purchase it. The alignment above the pocket was completely off and it lacked structure.




2) Second PSM (ordered via online concierge) — was not happy with the alignment and the stitching above the front pocket. 




3) Third PSM — my exchange of my second PSM. I was not happy with the alignment.




4) Fourth PSM — my perfect one!  Purchased via an SA.


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Finally got my perfect Palm Springs Mini. I was able to order one online a few weeks ago and shared it on here, however, I just wasn’t 100% satisfied with it. I’m so grateful to have this beautiful bag in my collection and she’s absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5273764
> 
> 
> I wanted to share my Palm Springs Mini journey here.
> 
> 1) First PSM — my SA called me to let me know he got a PSM in stock. But I was not impressed with the quality, so I didn’t purchase it. The alignment above the pocket was completely off and it lacked structure.
> 
> View attachment 5273766
> 
> 
> 2) Second PSM (ordered via online concierge) — was not happy with the alignment and the stitching above the front pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5273765
> 
> 
> 3) Third PSM — my exchange of my second PSM. I was not happy with the alignment.
> 
> View attachment 5273769
> 
> 
> 4) Fourth PSM — my perfect one!  Purchased via an SA.
> 
> View attachment 5273772


Wow I’m so glad you didn’t settle! This one looks perfect. So glad the right bag finally found you


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow I’m so glad you didn’t settle! This one looks perfect. So glad the right bag finally found you


Thank you so much!


----------



## Joannieohk

Hi everyone! I just received my PSM and I’m so excited for it, but after reviewing this thread, I’m worried this bothers me a bit more than I’d like. The alignment seems okay but the top of one diamond is shorter than the other??? Would you guys keep or try to exchange?


----------



## raspberrysyrup

Joannieohk said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my PSM and I’m so excited for it, but after reviewing this thread, I’m worried this bothers me a bit more than I’d like. The alignment seems okay but the top of one diamond is shorter than the other??? Would you guys keep or try to exchange?



that's fine. i wouldn't exchange over that


----------



## Joannieohk

raspberrysyrup said:


> that's fine. i wouldn't exchange over that


Thank you! I think I just needed that confirmation


----------



## ccoch

Has anyone had any luck with seeing it in stock on the website recently or through client services? Desperately trying to hunt this down. In store SAs can't help me with phone order/ship from store since my last purchase history was in 2020.


----------



## Elmk

ccoch said:


> Has anyone had any luck with seeing it in stock on the website recently or through client services? Desperately trying to hunt this down. In store SAs can't help me with phone order/ship from store since my last purchase history was in 2020.


I’ve seen it atb a few times on the Australian site - just checked and it’s atb now! 
I’d recommend emailing concierge to help you track one down (assuming you’re in the US), otherwise you can try your luck with the website


----------



## leana01

Would you return or exchange? I don’t think the alignment is absolutely terrible but it’s clearly not perfect. Does poor alignment make the bag look like a replica?


----------



## Pradagal

Does anyone have any information or know if LV will have the Mini Palm Springs Backpack in Empreinte leather?   TIA


----------



## echoshadow

congrats! My BFF got one and it looks super cute on her and so functional. She carries it all the time.


----------



## Hammerice22

Pradagal said:


> Does anyone have any information or know if LV will have the Mini Palm Springs Backpack in Empreinte leather?   TIA


I've been waiting a year for it so I just assume it's not coming anytime soon. Since I just picked up the Montsouris I wouldn't be surprised it it's finally released.


----------



## lunalei

Would you guys exchange this or keep? The print on the canvas covering the zipper is "too high"... Normally for misalignments I see it off to the side. Handle is a little bit crooked too but I can live with that. It's made in the U.S., I'd prefer France/Spain but also don't really want to bother with how limited it is. 

I'm in Toronto and I feel like the availability is even less in Canada, I could be wrong though... Curious how bad this is to see if it's worth exchanging!


----------



## onlyk

lunalei said:


> Would you guys exchange this or keep? The print on the canvas covering the zipper is "too high"... Normally for misalignments I see it off to the side. Handle is a little bit crooked too but I can live with that. It's made in the U.S., I'd prefer France/Spain but also don't really want to bother with how limited it is.
> 
> I'm in Toronto and I feel like the availability is even less in Canada, I could be wrong though... Curious how bad this is to see if it's worth exchanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302308


Yeah looks quite off besides not made in the origins you prefer I would returned it


----------



## beautycase

leana01 said:


> Would you return or exchange? I don’t think the alignment is absolutely terrible but it’s clearly not perfect. Does poor alignment make the bag look like a replica?


Sorry but I can’t see anything wrong with it. As long as there is no defect she is fine. Only if it really does bother you I would return it.


----------



## beautycase

lunalei said:


> Would you guys exchange this or keep? The print on the canvas covering the zipper is "too high"... Normally for misalignments I see it off to the side. Handle is a little bit crooked too but I can live with that. It's made in the U.S., I'd prefer France/Spain but also don't really want to bother with how limited it is.
> 
> I'm in Toronto and I feel like the availability is even less in Canada, I could be wrong though... Curious how bad this is to see if it's worth exchanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302308


Honestly I never bother where my LV items are from. I’ve never had US because I’m not living there but my favs are MIS or MII and I don’t like made in France but still most my items are made in France.

The handle will change over time because you will grab it there if needed.

My Psm when I’ve got it:




after months:


----------



## Pradagal

Hammerice22 said:


> I've been waiting a year for it so I just assume it's not coming anytime soon. Since I just picked up the Montsouris I wouldn't be surprised it it's finally released.


Thank you so much for the information.  Well, we can hope it comes out soon....


----------



## lunalei

beautycase said:


> Honestly I never bother where my LV items are from. I’ve never had US because I’m not living there but my favs are MIS or MII and I don’t like made in France but still most my items are made in France.
> 
> The handle will change over time because you will grab it there if needed.
> 
> My Psm when I’ve got it:
> 
> View attachment 5302365
> 
> 
> after months:
> 
> View attachment 5302366


Thanks!!!! Agreed with your points on the handle ☺️ 

I ended up messaging my CA to do an exchange, those three flowers on the front flap were just too off! She actually agreed with me as well


----------



## beautycase

lunalei said:


> Thanks!!!! Agreed with your points on the handle ☺️
> 
> I ended up messaging my CA to do an exchange, those three flowers on the front flap were just too off! She actually agreed with me as well


Youre welcome! Mine are also not 100% perfect but I’m happy with it. Glad that your CA helped you!


----------



## leana01

lunalei said:


> Would you guys exchange this or keep? The print on the canvas covering the zipper is "too high"... Normally for misalignments I see it off to the side. Handle is a little bit crooked too but I can live with that. It's made in the U.S., I'd prefer France/Spain but also don't really want to bother with how limited it is.
> 
> I'm in Toronto and I feel like the availability is even less in Canada, I could be wrong though... Curious how bad this is to see if it's worth exchanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302308



I would definitely return this one. I can’t unsee those 3 flowers on the front pocket. I ended up returning 2 different PSMs before I finally got one I was satisfied with.


----------



## worty

Finally got one with decent alignment! The first one I loved and but after realizing the flowers were not matching up (esp in the front) I could not unsee it. Glad I returned and waited to get this one.


----------



## brnicutie

worty said:


> Finally got one with decent alignment! The first one I loved and but after realizing the flowers were not matching up (esp in the front) I could not unsee it. Glad I returned and waited to get this one.


Congrats, it's stunning!


----------



## adrienne61303

Has anyone in California been able to find/purchase one from any boutique’s??


----------



## starprism_7

Hi there, 

I have been crushing over this PSM bag since its debut in 2016. But the issue previously such as the zipper (which has been changed now), and constant peeling of the canvas stopped me from purchasing the bag eventhough I was offered

I was even warned by a friend not to buy this bag since hers was repaired, & replaced twice. And she said its not worth the hype.

I would love it if any PSM owners (preferably owns more than a year) could share your honest opinion. Would you recommend buying the bag now?

thanks

p/s: i’ve owned a monogram pochette metis, which is also known for its problems. 2 years in, still good as new 
hence i love to hear feedbacks about this PSM bag too


----------



## OCMomof3

I bought this bag new from the boutique about a year ago. I have had no negative issues with it. It’s a great little piece and very different from anything else I own. Would def recommend!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I have the original PSM and would recommend it. Although I think they removed the extra fabric over the zipper so I think it’s easier to open and close. I would get it, I wear it crossbody. Maybe the new design will reduce the cracking ?


----------



## mspsu16

adrienne61303 said:


> Has anyone in California been able to find/purchase one from any boutique’s??



I just started looking Jan 28th. I was able to get one shipped to me from Saks today!


----------



## beautycase

Ive had the Pochette Métis in reverse mono and it cracked twice. First time after just 6 months and Lv repaired my flap. Second time again after I think 1,5 years I went again to Lv showed my almost fully cracked bag and they gave me a new one. I’ve ended up selling it for a fair price for the buyer. 

My Palm Springs Mini is still in fab condition and it’s now a littler over a year old. I must say I usually also only wear it in summer!


----------



## brnicutie

Yes, get the PSM. It's one of the best bags and so versatile. I love mine and have no problems with it.


----------



## adrienne61303

mspsu16 said:


> I just started looking Jan 28th. I was able to get one shipped to me from Saks today!


Yay! Congratulations!!! Did you just call around to see who had availability or did a SA help you?


----------



## starprism_7

OCMomof3 said:


> I bought this bag new from the boutique about a year ago. I have had no negative issues with it. It’s a great little piece and very different from anything else I own. Would def recommend!


Thank you @OCMomof3 @beautycase @brnicutie, any recommendation what should i look out for in finding a good psm? Aside of the alignment of lv Monograms


----------



## brnicutie

starprism_7 said:


> Thank you @OCMomof3 @beautycase @brnicutie, any recommendation what should i look out for in finding a good psm? Aside of the alignment of lv Monograms


PSM is the hardest bag for LV to get right due to the shape of the bag. Make sure the flowers are aligned at the top of the pocket, the black tab is centered and embossing deep, the handle on the top is straight, that one side of the bag is not cut bigger than the other side, etc. I'm not sure if you care where the bag is made, but mine is perfect and MIU. Here's a thread on the PSM.





						LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
					

Has anyone in California been able to find/purchase one from any boutique’s??




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Eliedol

Aside from the alignment issue, I would look for the smoothness of the zipper. My PSM’s zipper is so smooth I can unzip and zip with one hand, which is super convenient.

my speedy 25 on the other hand has a stiff zipper that catches. I always have to use both hands.


----------



## OCMomof3

I’m not a super picky buyer, but if the alignment was off on the front of this particular bag, I would notice.  First one I looked at had no issue with this, so I bought it.


----------



## starprism_7

brnicutie said:


> PSM is the hardest bag for LV to get right due to the shape of the bag. Make sure the flowers are aligned at the top of the pocket, the black tab is centered and embossing deep, the handle on the top is straight, that one side of the bag is not cut bigger than the other side, etc. I'm not sure if you care where the bag is made, but mine is perfect and MIU. Here's a thread on the PSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Mini Palm Springs Backpack
> 
> 
> Has anyone in California been able to find/purchase one from any boutique’s??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks @brnicutie , @Eliedol & @OCMomof3 for your feedback

i have considered all the feedback and advices, and pull the trigger. Thanks you ❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

starprism_7 said:


> Thanks @brnicutie , @Eliedol & @OCMomof3 for your feedback
> 
> i have considered all the feedback and advices, and pull the trigger. Thanks you ❤


Wow it’s perfect! Congratulations! I love mine and think you’ll love it too. Super fun looking piece.


----------



## brnicutie

starprism_7 said:


> Thanks @brnicutie , @Eliedol & @OCMomof3 for your feedback
> 
> i have considered all the feedback and advices, and pull the trigger. Thanks you ❤


Congrats! The bag looks fabulous. ❤️


----------



## Jaime

Joining too finally got mine. Already think it's gone up enough I didn't want to wait for another price increase!

Compared to others I've seen I think it's pretty aligned very slightly off on the front but I don't think it bothers me enough to go through the hassle of exchange to possibly get a worse one?


----------



## ccoch

Jaime said:


> Joining too finally got mine. Already think it's gone up enough I didn't want to wait for another price increase!
> 
> Compared to others I've seen I think it's pretty aligned very slightly off on the front but I don't think it bothers me enough to go through the hassle of exchange to possibly get a worse one?



Looks pretty good to me and looks like it might be MIF or MIS so that's a plus too


----------



## Jaime

Yes France it is.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## worty

Jaime said:


> Joining too finally got mine. Already think it's gone up enough I didn't want to wait for another price increase!
> 
> Compared to others I've seen I think it's pretty aligned very slightly off on the front but I don't think it bothers me enough to go through the hassle of exchange to possibly get a worse one?


Wow! Yours looks great and the top handle placement is perfect. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mwxcv

Anyone know when was the last time this backpack was restocked on the website? Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

worty said:


> Wow! Yours looks great and the top handle placement is perfect. Enjoy!!!



Thank you!


----------



## starprism_7

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow it’s perfect! Congratulations! I love mine and think you’ll love it too. Super fun looking piece.



thank you @Aliluvlv & @brnicutie ! Cant stop looking at it, its so cute. Going to use it soon


----------



## gracebriannaa

Hey! I picked up the Palm Springs Mini today. Does the top handle and alignment look okay? It is made in France


----------



## OCMomof3

gracebriannaa said:


> Hey! I picked up the Palm Springs Mini today. Does the top handle and alignment look okay? It is made in France
> 
> View attachment 5344234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344235


Looks good to me! Remember that top handle will be less slouchy as it’s used. Great bag!


----------



## worty

On the way to the vet!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

worty said:


> On the way to the vet!
> View attachment 5355235


Such a cutie…Hope everything is ok…


----------



## worty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Such a cutie…Hope everything is ok…


Aw thank you! Yep, just a routine check up


----------



## pochettequeen25

Hi! I’m still relatively new to Purse Forum and came across this thread. I have had my eye on the Palm Springs Mini Backpack since 2018. I am planning to start looking for this HTF item in late Summer / Early Fall of this year as a grad gift. With the recent discontinuation of the Bum Bag, I am a little nervous. Do you guys think the Palm Springs Mini will still be available in a few more months? Has anyone heard of a possible discontinuation? I just don’t want to panic buy! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Loriad

pochettequeen25 said:


> Hi! I’m still relatively new to Purse Forum and came across this thread. I have had my eye on the Palm Springs Mini Backpack since 2018. I am planning to start looking for this HTF item in late Summer / Early Fall of this year as a grad gift. With the recent discontinuation of the Bum Bag, I am a little nervous. Do you guys think the Palm Springs Mini will still be available in a few more months? Has anyone heard of a possible discontinuation? I just don’t want to panic buy! Thanks in advance!


Haven't heard anything but just wanted to say you never know when the next price increase is! I've waited for things before and kicked myself when I had to pay more!


----------



## pochettequeen25

Loriad said:


> Haven't heard anything but just wanted to say you never know when the next price increase is! I've waited for things before and kicked myself when I had to pay more!


Yes, that is very true! I got the Mini Pochette in DE this past December- had no clue about the upcoming price increase and felt very lucky!


----------



## mtkarenp

I have the dreaded old model and it’s been repaired once a couple years ago.  The zipper tore the lining inside and they fixed it.  Now I’m afraid to use it and the zipper is so difficult, even more than it was before.  I don’t have a boutique anywhere close to me and when I shop it’s usually via the website.  

I’m tempted to call them and see what they will do.  When I had it repaired I brought it to the the Crystals store in Vegas and they were so helpful and nice. Should I just wait until I can get to a city with a boutique or call the 1800# and see if they will exchange it for a new one.  

I probably have used it twice in two years because the zipper is so difficult and I’m afraid it will tear the canvas.  The way I open it now is to bend that lip back to avoid damage but I don’t feel I should have to do this with a spendy bag with a known defect.


----------



## Septemberry_sa12ah

Hi, I bought this last summer and didn't notice the stitching was bad until today. There are to stitches that were skipped. Should I be concern about it?


----------



## Sunny2rose

I have been reading a lot of horrible story so i feel really fortunate to find my PS Mini MIF at the Honolulu Waikiki LV store yesterday with 10% less.


----------



## ginanicoledo

Any issues with the 2021-2022 PSM peeling or cracking?


----------



## ginanicoledo

starprism_7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been crushing over this PSM bag since its debut in 2016. But the issue previously such as the zipper (which has been changed now), and constant peeling of the canvas stopped me from purchasing the bag eventhough I was offered
> 
> I was even warned by a friend not to buy this bag since hers was repaired, & replaced twice. And she said its not worth the hype.
> 
> I would love it if any PSM owners (preferably owns more than a year) could share your honest opinion. Would you recommend buying the bag now?
> 
> thanks
> 
> p/s: i’ve owned a monogram pochette metis, which is also known for its problems. 2 years in, still good as new
> hence i love to hear feedbacks about this PSM bag too


Any update on this? I’m curious


----------



## mightyhunter

ginanicoledo said:


> Any issues with the 2021-2022 PSM peeling or cracking?



I got my PSM in October 2021 and have had no issues with peeling or cracking of any sort. I've seen stories in the past about how some PSMs started peeling very quickly after minimal use, but haven't experienced it myself (knock on wood) yet.


----------



## ginanicoledo

mightyhunter said:


> I got my PSM in October 2021 and have had no issues with peeling or cracking of any sort. I've seen stories in the past about how some PSMs started peeling very quickly after minimal use, but haven't experienced it myself (knock on wood) yet.


How can I tell where mine was made? Where would I look for the country


----------



## Jaime

Mine has the "made in" on the patch on the slip pocket inside. Should have a black patch stitched to it.


----------



## So_in_LVoe

I just scored a PSM on their website! When it arrived I thought there was a bit of misalignment and also the top handle is more towards the back of the bag but I heard that’s how it’s made when it’s made in USA. Would you guys keep this one or should I return and wait for another to pop up? I’m from Canada and it’s taken me a while to get my hands on one.
Thanks for your opinions!!!


----------



## _vee

So_in_LVoe said:


> I just scored a PSM on their website! When it arrived I thought there was a bit of misalignment and also the top handle is more towards the back of the bag but I heard that’s how it’s made when it’s made in USA. Would you guys keep this one or should I return and wait for another to pop up? I’m from Canada and it’s taken me a while to get my hands on one.
> Thanks for your opinions!!!
> View attachment 5393359


The alignment on your PSM looks great to me!


----------



## elisarodz

Hi. I recently got my hands on the PSM (been wanting it for years!!!) and am curious if this front sunk is 'normal' ? The majority that I've seen on pictures and videos seem different... Would like to know if some PSMinis are like this or is it after a while from wear&tear? TY!










Also: Can you guys feel the loop at the bottom of your bag from the inside?


----------



## brnicutie

elisarodz said:


> Hi. I recently got my hands on the PSM (been wanting it for years!!!) and am curious if this front sunk is 'normal' ? The majority that I've seen on pictures and videos seem different... Would like to know if some PSMinis are like this or is it after a while from wear&tear? TY!
> 
> View attachment 5403129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403131
> 
> 
> Also: Can you guys feel the loop at the bottom of your bag from the inside?


My front isn't sunken in. I don't think it's a big deal. I wouldn't have noticed if you didn't mention it. Yes, I can feel the loop bump from the inside of my PSM.


----------



## Jaime

Yeh agree with above mine doesn't but probably wouldn't have noticed it. If you stuff it for a bit that should go back to normal


----------



## elisarodz

Oooh okay! Thanks y’all!


----------



## pochettequeen25

Hi! I just purchased mine at the beginning of April and the front is slightly sunken in as well near the zipper area (on one side). At first I was a little worried but I’m not worried about it now! 


elisarodz said:


> Hi. I recently got my hands on the PSM (been wanting it for years!!!) and am curious if this front sunk is 'normal' ? The majority that I've seen on pictures and videos seem different... Would like to know if some PSMinis are like this or is it after a while from wear&tear? TY!
> 
> View attachment 5403129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403131
> 
> 
> Also: Can you guys feel the loop at the bottom of your bag from the inside?


----------



## elisarodz

pochettequeen25 said:


> Hi! I just purchased mine at the beginning of April and the front is slightly sunken in as well near the zipper area (on one side). At first I was a little worried but I’m not worried about it now!


Thank you! I’m so happy I finally got one and it doesn’t bother me much! Maybe I can stuff in when storing and it’ll get better?


----------



## Aliluvlv

elisarodz said:


> Hi. I recently got my hands on the PSM (been wanting it for years!!!) and am curious if this front sunk is 'normal' ? The majority that I've seen on pictures and videos seem different... Would like to know if some PSMinis are like this or is it after a while from wear&tear? TY!
> 
> View attachment 5403129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403131
> 
> 
> Also: Can you guys feel the loop at the bottom of your bag from the inside?


Super congratulations on your beautiful PSM! Yes mine is like that and I feel the loop too. Enjoy!


----------



## pochettequeen25

I haven’t stuffed it yet but I may do so down the road! Perhaps with an extra dust bag or two. Enjoy your new purchase- I absolutely love my PSM! 


elisarodz said:


> Thank you! I’m so happy I finally got one and it doesn’t bother me much! Maybe I can stuff in when storing and it’ll get better?


----------



## elisarodz

Aliluvlv said:


> Super congratulations on your beautiful PSM! Yes mine is like that and I feel the loop too. Enjoy!
> View attachment 5403543
> 
> View attachment 5403544


Super cute! Thank you!


----------



## elisarodz

Y’all.. first time wearing the PSM and I noticed this… very disappointed. Taking her to the store tomorrow. I doubt this is supposed to happen…?


----------



## Loriad

elisarodz said:


> Y’all.. first time wearing the PSM and I noticed this… very disappointed. Taking her to the store tomorrow. I doubt this is supposed to happen…?


Definitely not supposed to happen, especially after wearing once!


----------



## JoesGirl

I’m embarrassed to ask.  What am I missing?


----------



## elisarodz

JoesGirl said:


> I’m embarrassed to ask.  What am I missing?


The canvas on the flap was torn all around  Repair specialist said it was a defect because the stitching was not pulled in all the way! I was able to exchange for another one that came in today and she is MIF


----------



## elisarodz

elisarodz said:


> The canvas on the flap was torn all around  Repair specialist said it was a defect because the stitching was not pulled in all the way! I was able to exchange for another one that came in today and she is MIF



I know I am super picky about my bags, but would this bump bother you guys? I was so happy they exchanged my bag (since it was defected) - I grabbed the only one they had at the store today. The front alignment is pretty good besides this bump on the top left of the back! I don't know if this counts as a defect because I know the bags are handcrafted.. I asked multiple people at the store if this was okay (SA & repairs). They said, "it was normal."  I'm putting myself on a bag ban...


----------



## _vee

elisarodz said:


> I know I am super picky about my bags, but would this bump bother you guys? I was so happy they exchanged my bag (since it was defected) - I grabbed the only one they had at the store today. The front alignment is pretty good besides this bump on the top left of the back! I don't know if this counts as a defect because I know the bags are handcrafted.. I asked multiple people at the store if this was okay (SA & repairs). They said, "it was normal."  I'm putting myself on a bag ban...


I think that would go away with stuffing it


----------



## brnicutie

elisarodz said:


> I know I am super picky about my bags, but would this bump bother you guys? I was so happy they exchanged my bag (since it was defected) - I grabbed the only one they had at the store today. The front alignment is pretty good besides this bump on the top left of the back! I don't know if this counts as a defect because I know the bags are handcrafted.. I asked multiple people at the store if this was okay (SA & repairs). They said, "it was normal."  I'm putting myself on a bag ban...


That bump is caused by the way the bag was sewn. I have that on my bumbag, but it doesn't bother me. I'm not super picky about my bags.


----------



## elisarodz

brnicutie said:


> That bump is caused by the way the bag was sewn. I have that on my bumbag, but it doesn't bother me. I'm not super picky about my bags.



Yeah I figured it was due to the stitching on a closer look!


----------



## Aliluvlv

elisarodz said:


> I know I am super picky about my bags, but would this bump bother you guys? I was so happy they exchanged my bag (since it was defected) - I grabbed the only one they had at the store today. The front alignment is pretty good besides this bump on the top left of the back! I don't know if this counts as a defect because I know the bags are handcrafted.. I asked multiple people at the store if this was okay (SA & repairs). They said, "it was normal."  I'm putting myself on a bag ban...


Wow your alignment looks amazing! I think the small bump in the back will naturally soften and eventually you won’t notice it with use. I think you got a beautiful piece, but in the end you need to be happy with it. Congratulations!


----------



## Lkb

Couldn’t resist another PS Mini !


----------



## ManyMoons

elisarodz said:


> Yeah I figured it was due to the stitching on a closer look!


It’s ultimately up to you. Many of them have small issues. Yours have a couple of them: the sewn bump in the back, overall back panel is not.. good looking and and the front panel is wavy due to the stitching. Mine has a very similar wave in the front panel but i kept mine since the previous 2 were god awful. All of mine were made in TX. I’m surprised to see a PSM MIF like that!


----------



## brnicutie

ManyMoons said:


> It’s ultimately up to you. Many of them have small issues. Yours have a couple of them: the sewn bump in the back, overall back panel is not.. good looking and and the front panel is wavy due to the stitching. Mine has a very similar wave in the front panel but i kept mine since the previous 2 were god awful. All of mine were made in TX. I’m surprised to see a PSM MIF like that!


I seen many MIF that are wonky. My PSM is MIUS and it's perfect. It's not so much where the bag was made but the person putting it together.


----------



## raspberrysyrup

ManyMoons said:


> It’s ultimately up to you. Many of them have small issues. Yours have a couple of them: the sewn bump in the back, overall back panel is not.. good looking and and the front panel is wavy due to the stitching. Mine has a very similar wave in the front panel but i kept mine since the previous 2 were god awful. All of mine were made in TX. I’m surprised to see a PSM MIF like that!



at this point, i've seen poorly and better made psm's from all (but italy). it's a hard model to make and tends to be problematic regardless of where it is made


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I’m about to purchase a preloved PSM and was wondering about the alignment? What do you all think? Also I’m buying it with no straps, I’m presuming I won’t be able to get replacement ones from LV so I’m going to be using a crossbody strap from one of my other black empreinte pieces or my Multipochette strap. Does it fall nicely as a crossbody? I’m not really a backpack person so I hope I don’t regret buying it without the straps! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I’m about to purchase a preloved PSM and was wondering about the alignment? What do you all think? Also I’m buying it with no straps, I’m presuming I won’t be able to get replacement ones from LV so I’m going to be using a crossbody strap from one of my other black empreinte pieces or my Multipochette strap. Does it fall nicely as a crossbody? I’m not really a backpack person so I hope I don’t regret buying it without the straps! Any help is appreciated!


I only wear mine as a crossbody and it works perfectly. It’s not going to be as flat as the multipochette, but that’s not an issue for me.


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I’m about to purchase a preloved PSM and was wondering about the alignment? What do you all think? Also I’m buying it with no straps, I’m presuming I won’t be able to get replacement ones from LV so I’m going to be using a crossbody strap from one of my other black empreinte pieces or my Multipochette strap. Does it fall nicely as a crossbody? I’m not really a backpack person so I hope I don’t regret buying it without the straps! Any help is appreciated!


The alignment looks pretty good. You can purchase replacement straps from LV as long as the bag is authentic and as long as the bag is in decent condition. I just asked my CA.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> The alignment looks pretty good. You can purchase replacement straps from LV as long as the bag is authentic and as long as the bag is in decent condition. I just asked my CA.


Thank you so much! That’s great to know, I’ll bring it in to the store next week! My only other concern is the area near the zipper tearing/cracking as it’s the old model. Is it something that happens with all of the old models?


----------



## Reamie

Cherries and wine said:


> I only wear mine as a crossbody and it works perfectly. It’s not going to be as flat as the multipochette, but that’s not an issue for me.


Thank you, that’s reassuring! I think it will be a lovely bag to have but I’ve resisted the preloved due to the issues with cracking/tearing near the zipper. It’s my only concern with this one, should I be worried?


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> Thank you so much! That’s great to know, I’ll bring it in to the store next week! My only other concern is the area near the zipper tearing/cracking as it’s the old model. Is it something that happens with all of the old models?


The older model with the lip above the zipper had a lot of cracking issues. That's why they switched to this new model without the lip. Unfortunately, LV will not repair cracked canvas.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> The older model with the lip above the zipper had a lot of cracking issues. That's why they switched to this new model without the lip. Unfortunately, LV will not repair cracked canvas.


That’s my big worry! I like the bag and the price is amazing as it’s missing the straps, but maybe I should give it a miss? If it’s an inevitability I’d be crazy to buy it?


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> That’s my big worry! I like the bag and the price is amazing as it’s missing the straps, but maybe I should give it a miss? If it’s an inevitability I’d be crazy to buy it?


Personally, I wouldn't get it. I would just save up and get the new version. It's so much easier to zip without the lip.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> Personally, I wouldn't get it. I would just save up and get the new version. It's so much easier to zip without the lip.


Ooooh it’s so hard to resist! It’s working out at €500 with authentication and no straps…….


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> Ooooh it’s so hard to resist! It’s working out at €500 with authentication and no straps…….


That is a good deal. You'll have to decide if it's worth it. Just make sure there's no cracking before you get it.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> That is a good deal. You'll have to decide if it's worth it. Just make sure there's no cracking before you get it.


She’s confirmed no cracking, but I’m having second thoughts now…..I have to decide by tonight, I’m so indecisive!


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> She’s confirmed no cracking, but I’m having second thoughts now…..I have to decide by tonight, I’m so indecisive!


I would be also. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> I would be also. Best of luck to you.


Thank you for all the advice!


----------



## Reamie

I think the hardest thing is deciding whether or not all the old models will or have cracked or not. It’s dated 16th week of 2018. On preloved sites I can see both perfect ones and flawed


----------



## Reamie

I am agonising over buying a preloved Palm Springs Mini for €500 with authentication. It’s the old model, 2018, no tears or cracks in the canvas, but it’s missing the straps. Does anyone know how much they are to replace with Louis Vuitton? I’m a little worried about it developing cracks, and as it’s preloved I presume I’d have no recourse with Louis Vuitton if it did. Would anyone have knowledge of the cost of replacing the straps, or any other advice?


----------



## Reamie

For anyone following….I bought it and I know I shouldn’t have  But bought through selling app and paid with PayPal so if it’s not as described I can get my money back


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> I am agonising over buying a preloved Palm Springs Mini for €500 with authentication. It’s the old model, 2018, no tears or cracks in the canvas, but it’s missing the straps. Does anyone know how much they are to replace with Louis Vuitton? I’m a little worried about it developing cracks, and as it’s preloved I presume I’d have no recourse with Louis Vuitton if it did. Would anyone have knowledge of the cost of replacing the straps, or any other advice?


I'll ask my CA when I stop at the mall today and get back to you.


Reamie said:


> For anyone following….I bought it and I know I shouldn’t have  But bought through selling app and paid with PayPal so if it’s not as described I can get my money back


Congrats! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> I'll ask my CA when I stop at the mall today and get back to you.
> 
> Congrats! I hope it all works out for you.


@brnicutie thank you so much, you have been so helpful! I would really appreciate that. I took the gamble, the certainty of refund made it a little easier. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> @brnicutie thank you so much, you have been so helpful! I would really appreciate that. I took the gamble, the certainty of refund made it a little easier. Hopefully it works out!


Hi @Reamie! My CA said that it’s 240 for the two replacement straps for the PSM. However, that’s Hawaii pricing. It’ll be a little more on the mainland.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> Hi @Reamie! My CA said that it’s 240 for the two replacement straps for the PSM. However, that’s Hawaii pricing. It’ll be a little more on the mainland.


@brnicutie thank you so much! That’s amazing, you were so good to check for me!


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> @brnicutie thank you so much! That’s amazing, you were so good to check for me!


Sure, no problem...anytime!


----------



## Reamie

So update….I got it today and it is adorable!!! The zip is ridiculously stiff, and there is one little point where the zip has come away from the lining but other than that it’s so pretty!! I tried it on with my PM strap and it looks so nice. I’m going to bring it in to LV next week and hope they let me order the straps!!


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> So update….I got it today and it is adorable!!! The zip is ridiculously stiff, and there is one little point where the zip has come away from the lining but other than that it’s so pretty!! I tried it on with my PM strap and it looks so nice. I’m going to bring it in to LV next week and hope they let me order the straps!!


Congrats! I'm happy everything worked out for you.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! I'm happy everything worked out for you.


Thank you!! I haven’t decided if it’s definitely a keeper yet, but it sure is adorable!!


----------



## Reamie

I dropped it in today, I’m getting new straps and getting the strap connections reglazed! I’m also getting the zip changed, I hope it makes it easier to use!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found this at the store, and now I have it. 
It's for my DD, but now I want one too.
Reading all the info from this thread helped me what to look for at the store. Thank you everyone for all your input to this thread!
I hope I got a good one.
It's MIF, and I think it has pretty good alignment.  It's not perfect,  but it's perfectly good. What do you all think?


----------



## Reamie

Sunshine mama said:


> I found this at the store, and now I have it.
> It's for my DD, but now I want one too.
> Reading all the info from this thread helped me what to look for at the store. Thank you everyone for all your input to this thread!
> I hope I got a good one.
> It's MIF, and I think it has pretty good alignment.  It's not perfect,  but it's perfectly good. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573269
> View attachment 5573270
> View attachment 5573277
> View attachment 5573278
> View attachment 5573279
> View attachment 5573276


That alignment is fabulous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Reamie said:


> That alignment is fabulous!!!


Thank you!
The zipper is buttery smooth too!


----------



## lsquare

For those of you that have the post-2018 version of this bag, how is the wear and tear? Thank you in advance!


----------



## onlyk

lsquare said:


> For those of you that have the post-2018 version of this bag, how is the wear and tear? Thank you in advance!


a perfect design and mine still brand new after 2 years


----------



## lsquare

onlyk said:


> a perfect design and mine still brand new after 2 years


That’s reassuring! Thank you.


----------



## sarah.aussie

I have a PS PM 2016… haven’t used it in a while, pre-Covid craziness! So this bag has never been exposed to sanitiser.

The bag is peeling soooo badly. Do you think this can be fixed? It has a horrible white haze on it, but only in one area. 

Help! It is 6-7 years old.


----------



## rainbowneko

sarah.aussie said:


> I have a PS PM 2016… haven’t used it in a while, pre-Covid craziness! So this bag has never been exposed to sanitiser.
> 
> The bag is peeling soooo badly. Do you think this can be fixed? It has a horrible white haze on it, but only in one area.
> 
> Help! It is 6-7 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5592796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592799


I experienced this issue after getting my palm spring in 2017, managed to exchange, and sold the new piece away quickly in 2020. I don't think it can be fixed...


----------



## sarah.aussie

rainbowneko said:


> I experienced this issue after getting my palm spring in 2017, managed to exchange, and sold the new piece away quickly in 2020. I don't think it can be fixed...


you were so lucky is discover this in time  May need to still try and see if it can be fixed. Do you know if they fix areas of canvas? Tho I have a feeling it will happen all over. Really don’t want to give it to my daughter just yet to trash as an 8 year old. Lol


----------



## rainbowneko

rainbowneko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My palm spring mini gave me a huge shock to my life!! I waited 3 months to just get hold of this bag back in 2017. Now, the canvas coating was peeled off around the zipper and I noticed the printed logo on the canvas also slowly diminishing as well. I have emailed to LV Customer Service but they have not gotten back to me ( As of now, I am quite anxious with my bag's current condition and can I just ask is it possible to get a replacement bag at LV store since my bag was nearly 3 years old.


for your reference, hope it helps


----------



## rainbowneko

sarah.aussie said:


> you were so lucky is discover this in time  May need to still try and see if it can be fixed. Do you know if they fix areas of canvas? Tho I have a feeling it will happen all over. Really don’t want to give it to my daughter just yet to trash as an 8 year old. Lol


I am not sure why the coating is not durable and I am pretty shocked at that point of time as well... you can head down to your nearest LV store to seek advice. Hope you can manage to repair/ exchange a new one!


----------



## sarah.aussie

rainbowneko said:


> for your reference, hope it helps


Thanks… I just think they will brush me off cause it has been so long. 

When you buy lux items some are used everyday and some are used for a time and then stored, then brought out to enjoy again. 

Maybe I should go buy jewellery instead


----------



## Xoxo_t

Hello!! Is the boutique still replacing the old model for a brand new one of the new model or are they sending it in for repair?  Anyone have recent experience with what south coast plaza is doing?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I know there are 2 models, one with the covered zipper opening which I saw is prone to cracks and then there's the updated model without the covered zipper.

Is the price the deterrent for not wanting to purchase the PSM? Or is it the wear and tear? I love the versatility of this mini backpack and I've been looking for it forever since the new model came out ... but it IS pricey, if the wear and tear is harsh after minimal use I may return and grab the Goyard cap vert. 


All opinions/feedback wanted!

Ty


----------



## plv26

I have the updated one - I’ve had it since last April as I couldn’t get my hands on it prior. For me, amazing bag. Fits more than you think and versatility in the way you can arrange the straps to wear it. I’ve had no issues thankfully. 
Wishing you luck in your quest


----------



## brnicutie

The updated version without the lip is fine. I have not seen or heard of any defects. Most people just have a hard time finding one with perfect alignment. This is one of my favorite mono bags.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

brnicutie said:


> The updated version without the lip is fine. I have not seen or heard of any defects. Most people just have a hard time finding one with perfect alignment. This is one of my favorite mono bags.


Def, I've been on the hunt since it came out. I couldn't get my hands on it until the other day with my fiance. It's perfect except for the alignment on the sides, which.... I know bugs others but for me, it doesn't. So I did end up purchasing it  I do love the fact that you can wear it a variety of ways, it's monogram yet doesn't have the vachette leather I have to worry about. Thanks for sharing your thoughts w me.


----------



## brnicutie

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Def, I've been on the hunt since it came out. I couldn't get my hands on it until the other day with my fiance. It's perfect except for the alignment on the sides, which.... I know bugs others but for me, it doesn't. So I did end up purchasing it  I do love the fact that you can wear it a variety of ways, it's monogram yet doesn't have the vachette leather I have to worry about. Thanks for sharing your thoughts w me.


The alignment on the sides never match up. As long as the front matches you're good. Congrats!


----------



## ahswong

rainbowneko said:


> I experienced this issue after getting my palm spring in 2017, managed to exchange, and sold the new piece away quickly in 2020. I don't think it can be fixed...


I had the older model and noticed the canvas peeling around the zipper area as well. It was very minor at that time so I sold it in 2020. I bought mine in Hawaii for less than $1600 I think and now it's also double that price!


----------



## jelly-baby

I've owned the PSM on more than one occasion.  I have never had a problem with alignment or defective canvas however I would not purchase the old model now as it was the enclosed zipper that made me sell in the first place as it was so awkward to open.  When the zipper got updated, I bought it again (twice!) and used it for a few months on both occasions.  It is a great size as it looks cute and small but holds a decent amount.  Both times I sold it.  Ultimately this was because I never used it as a backpack and just wanted something less bulky as a cross body.  I think it is a great purchase if it fits in with your lifestyle and it definitely has icon status imo.


----------



## Cathindy

I was confident of buying the PSM when I went to visit the store last weekend but eventually didn't take it home. I was planning on using it as an actual backpack since I have enough crossbody options but I ran into two issues. The first thing I noticed was that it's really tiny. I wanted to use it for travel and reading the measurements on the website I was sure I could pack enough but once I saw it in store it was much smaller and therefore not usefull for my needs anymore. Second thing; my hair gets tangled up around the bag, I have really long hair so that was a huge bummer. Since I don't want to cut my hair to make a bag work I decided to leave it


----------



## LV_Nikky

Hello ladies.. I just got my psm yesterday from a boutique. What are the common issues you find with this bag? What specifics should I check for defects? I found a misalignment on the canvas and the zipper on left side of the bag, would this bother you?
TIA


----------



## Starburst 413

LV_Nikky said:


> Hello ladies.. I just got my psm yesterday from a boutique. What are the common issues you find with this bag? What specifics should I check for defects? I found a misalignment on the canvas and the zipper on left side of the bag, would this bother you?
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5627362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627366


A common issue is misalignment of the pattern on the front pocket with the back part it’s sewn on to (at the top of the flap). Yours is misaligned. The side patterns usually don’t align so that’s not a concern. That zipper area may be an issue. I personally would return this one.


----------

